# Come and wait with me in my tww :D GUESS WHO'S BACK YEP CRAZY WOMAN HERE



## tdog

So ladies today I officially got a peak on my cb advanced opk and got a positive opk also so theoretically I'm in the tww:) and also af should be due on the 17th-18th so also think I'm in tww:haha: who's going to join me with this awful but exciting time of the month :) xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m here, I&#8217;m here!!!


----------



## tdog

Yay well hello their :D xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

3dpo.. got two more FRERs to add to my collection this morning :haha: i just wanna make it past 9dpo this cycle, I&#8217;ll feel more confident to test then!


----------



## tdog

With you all the way girl :D :haha: new you'd prob get more sorted then:haha: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am here too! Checking in for TWW DUTIES! Bahaha AF is due 08/18 so I may test like 08/15 or 08/16 so not too early this time lol

I am already getting shooting pains that are pretty intense in my boobs off and on so today should be ovulation day. If I wake up with real achy boobs tomorrow I will know it happened lol


----------



## aimee_1691

In here!
I wish I got ovukation symptoms. Don&#8217;t really ever get Ewgm either.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Im here! :wave:

AF due 14th/15th August. Hoping to wait til at least 16th/17th to test doubt that'll happen though... :blush:

Good luck everyone
:dust:


----------



## tdog

Oh good luck ladies sending plenty of:dust: your way xx

Hoping I have shooting pains in my boobs aswell how strange :lol: we due the same time aswell :haha: I have a bit of cramping aswell but ov pain a bit not much like I normally do xx


----------



## tdog

I'll be testing from next sat 11/8 according to my app I should be due af 17th I'm thinking 18th lol so I'll either test 11/8 or 12/8 :lol: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I was gonna test the 14th at 14dpo :rofl: :rofl: I&#8217;m actually laughing at myself atm! Testing the 10th! Only 4 days early if my LP is actually full length this cycle. I&#8217;m hoping these prenatal vitamins help me get that sticky bean!


----------



## mrsmummy2

I'm hoping by not having any tests in the house it'll help the temptation :haha:

Had ewcm on Sunday, then cramps sunday, tuesday and today.. all lefty cramps. Wish I'd been at least doing opks or something to have some clue! Cant face temping again... it drove me mad before we gave ttc a break. The unknown is annoying though :dohh:
My app reckons ovulation was 30th August... so possibly 3dpo today :shrug:

We shall see!!
:dust:


----------



## Momof2onetube

I have a stock pile of tests, all different brands :rofl: Mrs we have kids the same age I see! My DD wants a baby sister so bad, she&#8217;s continually asking me if I&#8217;m pregnant :haha: no pressure!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ha!! Both my two keep asking. However, dd wants a girl and ds wants a boy :dohh: 
Neither seem to quite grasp we can't choose which one we get! :haha:


----------



## tdog

I no that if I didn't have any tests in the house is go out and buy them :lol: my kids want a girl I've tried to explain the same to them about not choosing xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Least our kids are on board! :happydance:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I would buy tests too if they aren't in the house. My dd wants a girl and ds wants a boy too haha! Kids.

This off and on again stabbing/radiating breast pain is interesting this cycle. Really strong and feels like my boob warms up right after. How odd right? Maybe I have a super eggy busting out! LMAO


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ha! Thats one thing I won't do is go and buy one! Mostly because our local 3 shops only sell blue dye tests :dohh: which is a definite no go for me after getting so many evaps in the past!!

Hoping :rofl: fingers crossed for a super egg!


----------



## Momof2onetube

:rofl: super egg. Get it girl!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

HAHA! :) I knew you guys would like that.


----------



## tdog

:rofl: my oh says he has super sperm :rofl: kids are defiantly funny they don't no we trying and dd says she would love a sister but at her age I don't think she will :lol: my boob pain isn't as bad tbh I have ovary niggles here and their but that's it xx


----------



## Bumblebeee

2dpo for me, due to test 15th August (if I can hold out that long!) :haha: Been TTC since #2 since April 2015 and still here so I'm hoping it's finally my time :dust:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck bumblebee! 
:dust:


----------



## tdog

Fingers crossed this is your month bumblebeee :dust: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Fx&#8217;d for you bumble!! :dust:


----------



## tdog

WTH is going on? Maybe I'm gearing up for eggy to be released still I'm not dtd any more poor oh is knackered :lol:


----------



## aimee_1691

tdog said:


> WTH is going on? Maybe I'm gearing up for eggy to be released still I'm not dtd any more poor oh is knackered :lol:
> 
> View attachment 1040145


Oooh!! Way cd is it?

Im also ttc number 5 &#9786;&#65039; Its nice to see Im not the only crazy one haha


----------



## mrsmummy2

Wow girls! Number 5! Wish my hubby would let me have 5 :haha:
I'm an only child.. so I've always wanted a full house!


----------



## tdog

This is CD 18 I have a cycle of 31 but I have ovary pains today, yea your not the only one I love a mad house yes crazy but it's full of love and I'm just about :loopy: :lol: xx


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Wow girls! Number 5! Wish my hubby would let me have 5 :haha:
> I'm an only child.. so I've always wanted a full house!

I'm sure you can try and persuade him :lol: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Tdog- you&#8217;re having quite the surge! Mine only last a few hours then I ov later that day. Maybe we have another super egg here :haha:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Oh and afm .. really wet down there today :wacko: something I don&#8217;t usually notice, but I&#8217;m symptom spotting so how could I not notice? :haha: I have a wedding to attend today, so I might be quiet later on! (No drinking for this girl either, I&#8217;m driving anyways)


----------



## tdog

It might take your mind off symptom spotting for a while:lol:

Iam definitely having a good surge in the last few hours I've had really bad ov pains so I deffo no I'm oving today, I was saying if we having caught this month I'll be gutted obviously as we have dtd nearly every day :rofl: :lol: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;ll be a little disappointed too :hugs: I hope we all get our :bfp:s and move on to bump buddies! Ya, I&#8217;ll be distracted for today at least lol, then return to symptom spotting tomorrow :rofl: I&#8217;ve also noticed light headedness when I stand up too fast. I could be adjusting to my vitamins though? I haven&#8217;t taken vitamins in years, so my body is probably like what the hay is this stuff? :wacko:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Bump buddies would be awesome!


----------



## tdog

This is my chart as you can see we been at it like rabbits :lol: :rofl: bump buddies would be awesome :hugs: I'm just hoping we all find out at same time be awesome xx


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Bump buddies would be awesome!

How do I get my chart as my signature? Sorry random question :lol: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

I think you've got to go onto ff (not the app) and get the url for your chart, then add it to your sig. I cant remember 100% as someone helped me do it about 6 months ago :dohh:


----------



## tdog

Oh I'll have a look I can't find it on app that be why :lol: thanks hun :flower: xx


----------



## tdog

Well ladies how are we today? I would say I'm officially 1dpo I oved yesterday had all the pains :wohoo: let the wait commence:lol: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yay for the tww! :happydance:

I feel crappy today! Woke up feeling sooo nauseous.. i had to lay there for a good half an hour before i could even move. I'm putting it down to the lovely cold & sore throat that I'm sporting at the moment... trying not to get my hopes up for anything else yet!
Plus I'm SUPER snappy today with DH and its only just gone 10am! :dohh:
Wish I had make an effort to track ovulation... AF is due in 10 days.. so I assume I'm around 4/5dpo according to FF :shrug:


----------



## tdog

Oh never no hun could be a good sign :) fingers crossed my temps have been all over if I didn't put the positive opk in it would have put me as 5-6 dpo xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Morning ladies :wave: I&#8217;m 5dpo and my boobs have really setttled down, so I&#8217;m not feeling super confident about this cycle now. Countdown to pregnancy has AF due in 5 days going by last months short cycle with an LP of 9 days. Just hoping I have a longer LP this cycle if no bfp!


----------



## tdog

Mmm have to see what happens momof2 you just never no I'm hoping you get a longer lp I was worried about my lp aswell :( I was worried it be 2 short but looking be about 12-13 days lp xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Still testing 10dpo if no AF! Trying to hold out hope. Our timing was good, just feeling out today. Still early days though :shrug: I think CTP has me with a 10 day LP from set ov, it originally had me to ov CD11 again. Darn first cycle off bc was a screwy one. Least if I dont get my bfp, Ill have a better idea of my cycles. Once upon a time I was 27-28 day cycles, curious to see if Ill get back to that :wacko:


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> Still testing 10dpo if no AF! Trying to hold out hope. Our timing was good, just feeling out today. Still early days though :shrug: I think CTP has me with a 10 day LP from set ov, it originally had me to ov CD11 again. Darn first cycle off bc was a screwy one. Least if I dont get my bfp, Ill have a better idea of my cycles. Once upon a time I was 27-28 day cycles, curious to see if Ill get back to that :wacko:

I'm on CTP I've just been on and the stupid thing had me as 7dpo :shrug: I've had to over ride it and now it's not sure :lol: I have everything crossed for us all can literally cross everything now :rofl: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I had to override it also as I didn&#8217;t ov til cd13, which wasn&#8217;t a huge change. But it keeps reminding me that AF is due in 5 days :wacko: I wish you could override your LP too cause I&#8217;m hoping my LP was only short due to bean not sticking! Arg. Everything is crossed over here too :haha:


----------



## tdog

It will change if you get a long lp won't it? How was the wedding yesterday? Xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi Ladies! :) 1 dpo here I believe. Will do my opk later to make sure it has gone negative though. My DH saw me typing 1 dpo in my other thread on here and says he is 1DPE (1 Day past Ejaculation TMI sorry) and started giggling. He is silly lol! Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Tdog- Ya hun, if I get AF and my LP is longer, it&#8217;ll adjust again for next cycle. The wedding was great! Nice and small, I took DD so we didn&#8217;t stay late but it was a good time! :)
Hoping- yay for 1dpe :haha:


----------



## tdog

Awwww bit of you and daughter time I love it:) glad you had a good time takes your mind off stuff for a bit:D

Hoping he will be doing the count down with you now not ovulation ejaculation:rofl:

I ovulated yesterday didn't half feel it was so sore had to take paracetamol which I never normally have to oh had me helping him lifting stuff which didn't help, today I have twinges on my left ovary :shrug: never noticed in previous cycles xx


----------



## tdog

Well ladies just for a bit of fun I decided to do the ring gender thing if goes back and fourth- girl if goes in circles boy i have now done it 3 times and came up with the same (including miscarriage) it went girl, girl, boy, boy, boy then girl then stopped I love doing gender things I find it fun and amusing the Chinese gender thing was right aswell eeek soon find out :lol: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Fun Tdog :) I haven't done that before! 

Mummy how you feeling today? 

I am just getting back from a fun day out with DH then we went school supply shopping which was crazy!


----------



## mrsmummy2

My gosh i feel awwwwful!! Completely full up with a cold. Who even gets a cold in August!! Especially with the "heatwave" we've got going on! 
We took the kids to an outdoor museum today... every step felt like hard work :dohh: 
I definitely need to get a decent nights sleep and hopefully I'll feel half way to normal tomorrow!
We're off school uniform shopping tomorrow .. fun times :dohh: 

Tdog - that sounds fun. I might try it!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ugh sorry you feel crappy! I know we will be sick too once the kids go back to school. Happens every year! Even with vitamins etc...


----------



## tdog

Mrsmummy I had a cold when I got my :bfp: with ds2 and ds3 that was end July now looking back I think was a pregnancy sign :)

I got all my school stuff for my kids just need shoes buy doing that last min as they could get a growth spurt xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I also have to get my son shoes and 3 things of hand sanitizer I guess but I will get that at the dollar tree. 

Hurry up 2 week wait. It is 1dpo and I am bored already lol


----------



## Momof2onetube

Does everyone&#8217;s kiddies go back in September like mine? We&#8217;ve gotta do back to school shopping here :dohh: 
Hoping :haha: I&#8217;m 5dpo and bored as anything!


----------



## tdog

Tww is awful :cry: yea mine goes back in September we aswell thank goodness I can't wait drive me insane :lol: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Mine go back August 13th!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hoping- i definitely need to get on the vitamins bandwagon! I'm only taking folic acid at the mo, but i definitely need to take some sort of combo vitamin. I'm with you on the tww too.. once we get to that point im like ok.. bfp or af get a move on.. I'm ready to know now :haha:
Cannot believe yours are back ik August?! Where abouts are you?

Tdog - ooh really? I hope to!!!

Momof2 - mine are september too. 

Honestly I wish I had the know how to home school! I just LOVE having them home all the time.
All I have for september is my daughters lunch bag and drink. Shes obsessed with LOL dolls, so as soon as I saw it I thought I'd better get it before it goes out of stock like all these other LOL things :dohh:
Shoes are last on my list too. My daughter's been a size 11 for almost a year now... no doubt I'll buy an 11 and she will either push into 12 or even straight up to 13!:dohh:


----------



## tdog

Mrsmummy you can guarantee can't you :doh: my son is a 10 but knowing my luck he will up a size if I did :lol: mine go back sept 4th I go back to work aswell then I'm a kitchen assistant at the school.

Well I got my crosshairs on ff and it's put me at 3 dpo today I'm so wanting to test I have dozens of ics and so need to p on something :rofl: I have mild cramping today but had it for a few days tbh xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh Tdog you jumped me lol. I thought we were together. I am only at 2dpo today. I slept terribly last night. Kept waking up. Had a sore scratchy throat the last 2 days. Chalking the scratchy throat up to allergies. Been sneezing lately. 

Mrs.m- I am in Florida. United States.


----------



## Momof2onetube

I had really vivid dreams last night! Woke me up a couple of times :wacko: not good ones either. And I&#8217;m with you tdog, ready to poas :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ugh. I am ready as well! COME on 08/15 or 08/16 and can I make it this time testing later bahah!


----------



## Momof2onetube

You got this Hoping!! I&#8217;ve only got 4 more days to go if AF doesn&#8217;t show first. I know I said I wouldn&#8217;t test early again but I lied :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Momof2 - IT is okay :) I get it! Hoping everyone gets that BFP! 

I will be looking for the pulling feelings in my belly button and heart rate increase on Fitbit. My Fitbit has been accurate the last two cycles. 2 cycles ago telling me I was pregnant and last cycle telling me I wasn't. I kinda feel like maybe I should take it off so I feel I might have more HOPE! bahaha


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;ve totally read about the Fitbit! I had one but just sold it a few months ago. Darn! I really hope this is it for all of us :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Heart rate going up steadily and belly button pain and coffee tasting really bad one day was my indications of my chemical pregnancy. COME ON BFPS!!

It has only been 4 months since my depo shot wore completely off so I should learn to be more patient but I am not! HA


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m only cycle 2 off bc lol, so my lining might still suck but we can still give it a good shot anyways!! :dust:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Glad to be among other poas addicts :haha:
How cool would it be if we ALL got bfps :happydance:

Hoping - ah makes sense then! Im in the uk.


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m in Canada :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

TMI probably but oh well right? 1 dpo- Constipation and 2dpo - Diarrhea HAHA fun! Pain deep down on left side pubic bone but I might have just pulled it doing squats in my cubicle at work BAHHA! 

Boobs getting more sore and itchy today slowly..

Resting heart rate- Was 58 now 63. 

That is it for me. Anything fun for you guys so far?


----------



## Momof2onetube

6dpo- not much to report. Tender right boob, the odd pinch/pull :shrug: trying to stay busy with cleaning and laundry today :haha:


----------



## tdog

I've just caught up :lol:

Erm I had to p on something do did use a ic and obviously going to negative but I had to the addiction is real :rofl: 

Hoping I'm the same but the I've had runs since I got a positive opk (sorry tmi) still got a little tho, twinges won my ovaries yes both weird right :shrug: my boobs are so sore aswell I swear I say I wouldn't symptom spot but can't help it :dohh: 

Momof2 sounds like a good sign and good to keep busy xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

8/9 days til AF (unsure dpo.. possibly 6dpo) a little nausea yesterday and this morning, but i presume it's because I've been unwell. Had some left sided cramps, but today i had some right sided ones :shrug:
Other than that theres not much to report over here!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OO! Liking the pulling cramps :) I know it is way to early for pregnancy symptoms but I like documenting this in case I need it for my next cycle to compare anyways so excuse the craziness. 

TDOG!! You and the ADDICTION bahaha wow. It is bad huh? hahah


----------



## Momof2onetube

My OH is proving to be more impatient than I am! &#8220;So are you pregnant yet?&#8221; Uhh this tww is called tww for a reason :rofl:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Haha Momof2! My DH's bday is 08/22 I would LOVE to be able to give him a positive test for his bday..


----------



## Momof2onetube

That would be awesome Hoping!!


----------



## tdog

Oh the addiction is real :lol:

Momof2 my oh is the same I'm like wait I'm not due af till 18th :rofl:

I said to oh I'd like to check my cervix but I can't:lol: I'm a nail tech as well and done my nails I'd end up cutting it :rofl: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ha! Love that your OH is saying that :haha:
My DH is SO broody now. Almost as much as me!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Tdog - ooh no :rofl: keep those nails well away! 

I dont even poke around up there anymore.. i never got to grips with what I was meant to be feeling for :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am the same with the cervix Mrs.Mum it moves around all day anyways lol. 

SO is anyone else feeling crazy like me thinking "dang it, I know it didn't happen this month either :(" BAHHA I am 2dpo I need to chill!


----------



## tdog

Yes I need to keep them well away :lol: I use to look for it when I was trying with ds2.

Hoping I'm the same honest I was on the phone to my mam last night crying not lying was so upset that I think the fact we haven't caught:cry: mam said you'll no when your period don't come :lol: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Yep, feeling out this month too :nope: I keep saying I&#8217;ll test Friday if no AF, like I&#8217;m just anticipating her ugly arrival again


----------



## tdog

Awww momof2 fingers crossed the :witch: don't come I no they say after you get the pulling/twinge in uterus 2 days after can normally test :dust: I said I'd wait till a week today then was like no prob Friday I'll start from no doubt have another thread on pregnacy test bit aswell:lol: :lol: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

My pinches and pullings aren&#8217;t much to talk about, but they&#8217;re there. I&#8217;ll post here before I post in the preg test section on Friday, if I get that far. Trying to stay positive here, trying :haha:


----------



## tdog

That's what I like to hear positive vibes :kiss: oh yea I'll do the same I feel we have all connected on this thread:hugs: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes we have :) momof2 we are already at AF time almost?


You guys will have to forgive me .. I have the memory of a goldfish! lol


----------



## tdog

Hoping I'm the same :rofl: I have my kids d.o.b and names tattooed on me :rofl: I'm due on the 18th but I'm testing from 11/08 xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh yeah TDOG I know you like to test early haha! I might do ONE test on the 12th at 8dpo! Ha I PROB will end up testing with you even though I said I needed to be strong!


----------



## mrsmummy2

I agree. Feels like a great group of us here :D

Whenever I feel the cramps/twinges I always seem to think "oh I'm out" when in reality its totally normal in pregnancy. I guess we associate the cramps with AF .. so just assume its the evil witch! :dohh:
Ive had on/off pulling cramps quite central today :shrug: lets hope I ovulated a little earlier and its implantation!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hoping- I honestly don&#8217;t know hun as my first cycle off bc was a chemical and AF came at 9dpo :wacko: so I&#8217;m hoping to make it to 10ddpo at the very least!


----------



## Bumblebeee

Ooh can someone please tell me how a Fitbit can detect pregnancy? I just had an all singing, all dancing one for my birthday and I'm curious :) x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Bumblebee- The Fitbit Charge 2 is what I have. The fitness tracker monitors my heart rate all day but resting heart rate is the one to watch. I am not sure if it works for everyone but when I was pregnant for a second with what would become my chemical pregnancy my resting heart rate went up and continued to rise until after I started bleeding. Other months it doesn't rise much and it would fall before AF. Similar to taking temps.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Ladies, I&#8217;m so wishy washy today. I&#8217;m going from I&#8217;m out, to crap, I might be :dohh: more pinches going on as I&#8217;m typing. Also a big sap, DS is away with his dad so I took DD out to buy her a new toy and her reaction almost had me in tears. I&#8217;m like ok.. hormones. But which ones?! :rofl: arggg come on Friday!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hopefully BFP ONES!!! :) HAhah!


----------



## Momof2onetube

:bfp:s all around!!! Gosh I hope


----------



## tdog

Hoping you'd definitely be testing with me I can guarantee:rofl: we would find out together:kiss:

Mrsmummy hopefully you have ovulated earlier and that's a good sign :) 


Yesssss ladies positive thoughts:bfp: all round we all in it together:hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## Bumblebeee

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Bumblebee- The Fitbit Charge 2 is what I have. The fitness tracker monitors my heart rate all day but resting heart rate is the one to watch. I am not sure if it works for everyone but when I was pregnant for a second with what would become my chemical pregnancy my resting heart rate went up and continued to rise until after I started bleeding. Other months it doesn't rise much and it would fall before AF. Similar to taking temps.

Fab, thank you! Mine is a Versa and resting heart rate seems to have been between 58 and 61 every day since I had it (July 18th) so I will be keeping an eye out from now on :) x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

You are welcome!! :) OHH fancy watch! NICE!


----------



## tdog

Morning ladies how are we today?

I have cramping I've been feeling sick (too early) been constantly to the loo through the night but tbh I've drank loads but not as much as I normally do. Xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

I'm finally starting to feel half way to normal! That cold knocked me for six.

Ive also had nausea now for the past few mornings .. I'm putting it down to the cold as it surely cant be morning sickness already?!
Low down cramps again this morning.. but not the normal dragging AF style .. more just... crampy :shrug:
Also have gum ache ??! The 3 times Ive been pregnant ive gotten an ache which turned into an abscess in the same place ... and it aches exactly the same :dohh:

Hope these are all good signs for us!!


----------



## tdog

Oh fingers crossed they are good signs, today tho I'm feeling one of them meh days where I think we haven't caught this month it's 10:05 and I'll I want to do is go to bed :lol: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh no! Its super frustrating isnt it. Such a waiting game... waiting to ovulate, waiting to test, waiting to get pregnant, waiting for first scan, waiting for 20 week ... etc :haha:


----------



## tdog

It sure is hun it's so stressful then you always say be ok when baby in your arms even after then your still stressed :lol: why we do it to our self :lol: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha i know :rofl:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am not feeling any hope at the moment lol. Before I was about to ovulate I was super optimistic that this would be the cycle but my boobs are way less sore then normal after ovulation but still a dull ache. Not sure if that is good or bad. Why is every cycle different? So weird. Lots of discharge for me but that seems to be normal and I have a huge headache on left side last night now woke up with headache on right side but I know that can be from progesterone also. UGH! bahah

I normally crave a fried chicken sandwich before period or tomatoes even right after ovulation but this time no cravings. Not even that hungry so that is a new one but that is all.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Morning ladies! 
Hoping- that&#8217;s how I was feeling a few days ago :hugs: hopefully those are good signs for you!
AFM- diarrhea like no other this morning, my tummy is very unhappy. Back to both boobs being tender :wacko: CTP has AF due in 3 days now. Had some cramping through the night that disrupted my 12 hour sleep :haha: was afraid AF was coming early but so far I&#8217;m ok!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OOO momof2 you test yet?!


----------



## tdog

Hoping fingers crossed they are preg signs :hugs: I was also feeling very optimistic about this month even gone as far as doing a fun gender prediction chart thing :rofl: xx

Momof2 fingers crossed the :witch: stays away 

AFM I've had twinges again in my ovary the right one had cramping this am but nothing now diarrhea aswell but been like that since ovulation o put it down to the ovulation but still having it :shrug:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Nope! Staying strong :rofl: I might cave at 9dpo again, not even gonna lie. But ideally I want to wait til 10dpo


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good Job Momof2 I just figured if AF is really close like that you would have a line but I am hoping to try and make it to 9-10 dpo myself!


----------



## Momof2onetube

CTP is confused from my chemical, with an LP of 9 days lol. That&#8217;s why I&#8217;m hoping I make it to at least 10dpo! I&#8217;ve been on top of my prenatals. Doesn&#8217;t have much for vitamin B but I&#8217;m still hopeful that my LP will be longer


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I hope so as well Momof2!! I am having a real dull ache right in the middle of my uterus and things taste weird today. My BACON!! My poor BACON tasted funny! I can't even describe it. NOT THE BACON!!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Nooo. Not the bacon! Anything but the bacon :rofl:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I kept taking a bite like "Has this gone bad?! I just bought it and opened it yesterday.. it can't be bad" So I finished it lol. I have a weird sweet taste in my mouth today. Can't describe it lol.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Oh.. I also don&#8217;t know if this may be a &#8220;symptom&#8221; but either my sense of smell has increased or I&#8217;m really giving off a sweet smell from down there :haha: uhhhh. Haven&#8217;t dtd since last week, shower every day :wacko: weirdddd. Maybe it&#8217;s my extra discharge that I&#8217;ve noticed since about 2-3dpo


----------



## tdog

Oh no hoping not the bacon :rofl: I have to say I'm not feeling very hungry today either fingers crossed for :bfp:'s this month xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I have heard a few people mention sweet smelling CM and it ending up in their BFP momof2! Woot :) Hope it is the same for you. 

Yes fingers crossed TDOG!!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Really?! Oh yay! Bring on the bfp then! :)


----------



## Classic Girl

So THIS is where the party is!!


----------



## Classic Girl

WTH?? Momof2 pee on SOMETHING.


----------



## tdog

We like to keep things going:rofl: welcome to the .ad house :lol: I'm going :loopy: in my tww here xx


----------



## Classic Girl

tdog said:


> We like to keep things going:rofl: welcome to the .ad house :lol: I'm going :loopy: in my tww here xx

I need somewhere to hang and just chat. I dont feel ready to join any pregnancy group yet. Mind if I hang around here?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi Classic! You sure can. :)

Has anyone ever just wanted to rip off their pants at work? That is where I am at right now. I already have them unzipped and I am feeling super fat/bloated/uncomfy in them LOL!


----------



## Classic Girl

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Hi Classic! You sure can. :)
> 
> Has anyone ever just wanted to rip off their pants at work? That is where I am at right now. I already have them unzipped and I am feeling super fat/bloated/uncomfy in them LOL!

I go back to work tomorrow :cry: I will have to wear REAL clothes again. 

I love paid summers off. I love any time off really. Tbh though I think I might be about ready. I need to be preoccupied. And our school was under massive construction all year last year WHILE the kids attended. Drilling, hammering, people being moved around, halls being blocked off. But its done and I have a new office and a guidance CLASSROOM now! So thats exciting! Its just the actual WORK part Im not really ready for. :coffee:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I bet it is tough to get back to working when you are off like 2 months plus! Must be kinda nice though ;) The school sounds like it will be very nice now!


----------



## tdog

I would say keeps your mind off a lot of things keeps you occupied I work in my somd school only at dinner time and I love it :) you must do long days do you classic? Xx


----------



## Sidra salim

:winkwink:Hello ladies.. i am also here..


----------



## Momof2onetube

Holy, I just woke up from a 2 hour nap! After my 12 hour sleep last night :rofl: 
Hi Classic :wave: I wanna test soo bad, but Ill only be 8dpo tomorrow :haha: and yes, we started a good group of us in opk section and moved here to chit chat the tww away :D


----------



## Sidra salim

Dont know if i am already in the tww? Bcs i got positive opk at 05/08 12am, then at 8pm it was negative again, so? Am i in?


----------



## mme

Hi ladies 
Hope you dont mind me joining you all. I am 7 dpo today, feels like we have been TTC forever but its only our 8th month! Only symptoms different to other months is yesterday I had sharp pains in my uterus on and off all day, dizzy spells yesterday and today and lower back ache since 3/4 dpo. All signs that AF will probably show on time, due a week today


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;d say you&#8217;re in Sidra! :happydance: glad you found us!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck mme!! I&#8217;m also 7dpo :)


----------



## mme

Momof2onetube said:


> Good luck mme!! Im also 7dpo :)

Is the wait killing you ? I tested first time this morning with an IC. I thought I saw a shadow but deep down I know Im only seeing what I want to see


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Still in MME you can always post it here and we can check it out for you :) Welcome ladies!


----------



## Momof2onetube

It wasn&#8217;t at first, now that I&#8217;m so close to testing time, YES! I&#8217;m going a little insane :rofl: i keep pep talking myself through it to wait til at least 9dpo to use a FRER


----------



## mrsmummy2

Wow i missed so many posts throughout the day :haha: this is probably the most active thread I've been on!
Hi new ladies :wave: welcome :D

I'm starting to get impatient now. 7/8 days til AF.... :coffee:


----------



## mme

Well I only had the one IC I took today, didnt order more till yesterday to help me not take so many tests ! 2 frers due to arrive tomorrow so will be testing tomorrow evening at 8dpo, wishing everyone the best of luck


----------



## Momof2onetube

Keep us posted mme!!! I&#8217;ve been looking at 8dpo FRER positives. I&#8217;m tempted to test tomorrow now too :wacko: I have an abundance of tests :haha: just only have 4 FRERs


----------



## Classic Girl

tdog said:


> I would say keeps your mind off a lot of things keeps you occupied I work in my somd school only at dinner time and I love it :) you must do long days do you classic? Xx

Not as long as some if were just counting work hours. Leave my house at 8am and leave work by 4pm most days. Trying to leave work at work when dealing with the issues my students are often put through....thats another story. This will be my 14th year. Same school the whole time. I love it and at times I hate it. 

I WISH parents etc would stop sending me emails trying to schedule meetings right now. IVE GOT 2 FREAKING DAYS LEFT! Theyre lucky I even check my work email! :haha:


So didnt read the whole thread. Yall catch me up as to where you are in cycle. Arent you about ready to start peeing on sticks tdog? And where is everyone from?
Im in Virginia


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m in Ontario, Canada! 7dpo and going to poas tomorrow. A FRER a day and keep AF away! :rofl:


----------



## tdog

Oh wow hello new ladies and welcome to the mad house :lol: nope just me then :rofl: I'm not due af till 17th-18th so a while yet I'm so impatient :lol:

Yes ladies if you do a test and unsure post here we will definitely take a look :D

Classic wow 2 days left then back to it that was quick mind you you broke earlier than us, that's not to bad then thank God for not long hours then :) I'm going to test from Friday 10/8 I said sat but I have to many ics routing me :rofl: and when a woman's got to p on a stick she has to p right :lol: xx


----------



## tdog

Oh and I'm from good old England well I day that :rofl: nah it's ok I think lol, I've been recently looking at visiting Canada we have talked about possibly if we can emigrate their 2 how far we will get God nos :lol: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Honestly, I love Canada! Well Ontario :rofl: I&#8217;ve never travelled outside of lol. Our summers are hot and muggy, our winters are cold and really snowy. My son is currently in Alberta with his dad, seeing the mountains, I&#8217;m super jealous! 
Oh and I will post my test in the am for you ladies to judge. Not expecting anything though!


----------



## tdog

Sounds amazing here we don't normally have a proper summer or winter but this year we have for once :lol: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am in Florida. :) 

HOT most the time. haha 

Yay can't wait to see the tests!! I am only at 3dpo going into 4 dpo soon.


----------



## Momof2onetube

My boobs are falling out of my biggest bra. Please return to your assigned seats ladies! Sheesh. Not gonna get my hopes up for tomorrow, but it&#8217;s hard not to right?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Haahha momof2!! Good luck! :)

I have 5 FRER AND 1 digi ready to go


----------



## tdog

Oh I can't wait to see tests :) might be just me but I've been youtubing videos on pregnacy tests sometimes I'm like girl that's a line and they are like oh don't no what to think if it think it negative omg woman I'm screaming at you :rofl: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OH TDOG!! lol .. Do we need a rehab for you? PTAA LOL


----------



## Momof2onetube

I like to google FRER bfps at whatever dpo I&#8217;m at to see what my odds are :haha: I&#8217;m unsure of how I went from holding strong at 10dpo to testing tomorrow but I&#8217;m an impatient and stubborn woman :rofl:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Jk tdog. It sounds entertaining. I told u guys earlier I wasn't hungry or craving anything.. well I jinxed myself cuz now ALL I WANT is something sweet ugh


----------



## tdog

Hoping your right think I do need rehab or something:rofl:

:haha: Momof2 I do the same not this early tho I'm not entirely crazy:loopy: see we have no will power:lol:

I've been craving fruits (isn't a bad thing) but it's normally choc before my period lol xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I been doing the Keto thing to jump start a bit of weight loss and so my sugar intake has gone down and my body is angry now. LOL I normally crave fried chicken in the TWW not chocolate for the last 4 cycles lol.


----------



## Momof2onetube

I polished off a can of bbq pringles last night and damn I could go for another can right now :rofl:


----------



## mrsmummy2

I'm from Wales (UK) AF is due 14th/15th.. not sure what dpo as I havent tracked it this month. Trying to be more "relaxed"
No tests in the house, so the temptation is small to test right now for once! Hoping to wait until at least 1 day late for AF! 
I'm craving a roast dinner :shrug: usually wanting alllllll the chocolate by now! We shall see!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Alright, I know this forum completely trashes photos. But ladies, Ive got a hint of a second line. Just not sold on colour! Its reeeally hard to get a picture of :cry: its there, I swear
 



Attached Files:







8E8EF2FF-C219-436A-9914-A2A1F47A0316.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 31









4D4B80F5-4935-4341-A6DF-6942DCA5B9A7.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 35


----------



## mrsmummy2

I see it momof2!!! Hope this is the start of your bfp!! 
:dust:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thank you! I wasn&#8217;t expecting anything! I posted in the preg test section which has a link to view a better picture than what I can get posted on here :dohh:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ill take a look!


----------



## tdog

Oh my momof2 i see that for sure yey.

AFM my temp has gone up wth is going on last night I had weird pulling in my ovary been googling because let's face it ladies Google is our best friend :lol: and implantation can occur as early as 4 dpo xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ahh fingers crossed tdog!!


----------



## tdog

Mrsmummy how you feeling? Xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Yay tdog! Let&#8217;s hope it&#8217;s implantation :D


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Momof2!!! I see that! Hope it is your BFP and STICKY!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Are we not supposed to put tests in here? I didn't realize. You can tell that I am good at reading the rules lol


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m pretty sure we can, just not start a bfp thread in tww section! If I read correctly lol


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hmm.. not feeling very optimistic today for some reason. These darn cramps! Got that typical AF feeling low down central in my belly :shrug:
Its hard to remember it could just be all stretching :shrug:
On the other hand - i feel SO nauseous... and tired is an understatement. 12.30pm and I'm ready to have a nap :dohh:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

7:30 AM here. Just ate two eggs with cheese and lil bit of salsa and Bacon for breakfast woot! Got my coffee! Getting ready for work... I felt super tired yesterday too Mrs. We will see how today goes lol. At least my Bacon doesn't taste bad!

If I recall correctly I remember that period cramps would come and go with no bleeding and that is when I knew to test with my first kiddo (my daughter). I tested after I was due for AF though with her. I never even used any Line type of tests before with my pregnancies. Always just used the digital ones that require a lot of HCG. HA If only I was that patient now.


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;ve noted dull cramps this cycle from 5dpo, you&#8217;re not out mrs!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh momof2! I am excited for you. I can't wait to see that line get darker. I still have 10 days til my period... UGH lol!!


----------



## tdog

Hoping we can put them in as long as it doesn't start with :bfp: on thread if I remember correctly, Mrs your not out until af is here :af: Momof2 can't wait for your next test :)

When I got the start of my :bfp: with ds2 I was only 6dpo weird I no but that's all I was lol I have dull cramps and my skin has broke out I felt sick this morn aswell :( xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m scared, not gonna lie... not about being pregnant. I want that April baby! :haha: just scared of another chemical. I think I&#8217;ll be safe if no AF by the 14th, that&#8217;ll have me at 14dpo. Testing tomorrow morning again!


----------



## mme

Im at work for another 5 hrs &#128542; so hoping my frer comes in the post and is waiting for me when I get home. Im very nervous to test at the same time too I dont think I can handle another BFN &#128546;


----------



## Momof2onetube

Fx&#8217;d for you mme!!


----------



## tdog

Fingers crossed mme.

Momof2 I no what you mean we all all with you on this journey:hugs: xx sending sticky vibes :dust: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks tdog! Im so glad I have you ladies cause I havent and wont tell OH til I get a pos digi and my best friend is more concerned with her own stuff than helping me keep cool :growlmad:


----------



## Classic Girl

Oh geez are all of you NOT in the states? No wonder I go to bed and wake up to multiple pages! Mom, I saw your test! That&#8217;s a bfp!!


----------



## Classic Girl

Momof2onetube said:


> Thanks tdog! Im so glad I have you ladies cause I havent and wont tell OH til I get a pos digi and my best friend is more concerned with her own stuff than helping me keep cool :growlmad:

I would die without this board. I think anyone NOT TTC or not had any (even slight) struggle doing so might think most of us are a bit psychotic with the money we spend, number of strips we pee on, amount of times we closely analyze them, shampoo, rinse and repeat. (Not to mention the amount of used pee sticks shoved in drawers, under cabinets, in shoeboxes :haha: ) I mean.....how many of us hide testing from DH?


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m afraid to call it :bfp: yet lol, hopefully tomorrow is more convincing. I was expecting :bfn: for sure, so when that popped up I&#8217;m like uhhhh... it was 3am too so I swore my eyes were wonky! But 6 hours later and the line is still there and looks pink


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck MME!! Fingers crossed! 

Momof2 we got you!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

MOMof2 I would have already peed on another stick to make sure there is another line if it were me. I am crazy like that though haha!


----------



## Momof2onetube

If I catch a nap this aft, I may do another as that&#8217;s the only way I feel like I can do a hold :haha: I&#8217;ll keep you ladies posted though


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh yay!!! :)


----------



## MissWaiting

Hi can I join I'm in the tww


----------



## tdog

Of course you can misswaiting :hi:

Honest ladies I've been lurking in the back ground since I had my last he is 3 now I have hid tests all over get deliveries and he will say what's that, being a nail tech I can tell him oh nail stuff :rofl: momof2 I'm with hoping I would have peed on whatever I had by now :lol: eeek I can't wait to see more tested I'm a little obsessed :lol:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Enablers!!! :rofl: this is like 3rd pee of the morning. Still pulling a line!
And of course my picture went to crap. Ugh
 



Attached Files:







C8B843E4-C821-496A-84D4-66A9B4069353.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I still see it!!! HOPE IT gets super dark soon! 

Hi Misswaiting!!!

I just had the sharpest pain in the left side and at the same time my right hip started going off. Like a stabbing pain. Only 4dpo though so not sure what it is but made me catch my breath and say OWWWW! lol Heart rate went up by one this morning again woot!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I hope so too! Its very much pink, although it&#8217;s looking grey on here :dohh: 
Hope those are good signs for you Hoping!! :dust: 
Welcome Miss!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I hope so too! It might have just been super painful trapped gas? Nothing came out fart wise though baha!

No it looks pink to me MOM!


----------



## tdog

I see it and it looks pink eeek super excited :)

Hoping I had that same pain yesterday I had to Google and it said you can implant as early as 4-5dpo fingerscrossed that will explain why I was getting faints at 6dpo 5 year ago xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

That would be awesome. I will have to just wait and see :) Resting heart rate is up 5 beats higher then normal so far so I hope it continues to go up and not fall! Woot :)


----------



## Momof2onetube

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=798263 
Theres the link to my two tests, the quality still isnt perfect but its better than here! 
You ladies need to bring on those :bfp:s!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Bfp :)


----------



## Momof2onetube

I keep feeling really wet, I&#8217;m checking like a crazy lady :wacko: stayyyy awayyy AF! My boobs are the most sore today than they have been, my nipples too. Ouch


----------



## tdog

Defiantly a :bfp:

Yes we all need our :bfp:

Oh good signs their :af: stay away

I'm craving salted popcorn now :rofl: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Definitely think bfp momof2!

Glad to hear some of you are also getting those cramps! Lots of nausea spells today... hoping its a good sign!!!

Welcome miss!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m rooting for you ladies all the way!!! :dust:


----------



## tdog

When you testing again? Xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Tomorrow morning.. or middle of the night again :haha: whenever I wake up after a good hold


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ha PEE AGAIN!!! :p

FINGERS crossed Mrs that the nausea is a good nausea hah!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha look forward to seeing that pic!!

Me too hoping :haha:


----------



## Momof2onetube

I have two FRERs left! Then onto cheapie ICs and dollar store tests :haha: Oh and one lone digi which I reeeeally hope I get to use!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ehh IC'S. I can never see the line on that good until it is flat out positive lol


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ive never had a positive IC! Even when I had a positive digi! :dohh:


----------



## Momof2onetube

That&#8217;s why I haven&#8217;t touched them yet :rofl: they&#8217;re only 20miu anyways, I&#8217;m not confident that I&#8217;d pull a line yet. I didn&#8217;t realize when I bought them that I could upgrade to ultra sensitive :dohh:


----------



## MissWaiting

Oh yay mom fingers crossed that line gets darker still total bfp going on there.

I'm 3dpo but my predictions but if it's from my big first temp spike then I'll be 8dpo today. I feel so wet but nothing really there, had awful cramps last night which led to a stiff hip today, had a headache for 3 days but it isn't a dehydration headache be chase ibe drank loads, also had really sore enormous boobs for a few days. I get sore boobs and fuller feeling boobs after ovulation anyway but they never feel this huge


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OOO fingers crossed Miss waiting!


----------



## MissWaiting

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> OOO fingers crossed Miss waiting!

Thanks hun


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sounds promising misswaiting!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Ya that does sound promising Miss! Good luck :dust:


----------



## MissWaiting

Thanks I'm driving myself insane because i never get cm like this after ovulation and I've never had this cramping like this after ovulation only ever really get cramps once af is here other then fibromyalgia pelvic pain but this didn't feel like the normal fibro pelvic pain things feel weird down there like I don't check my.cervical position because I haven't a clue what I'm feeling for but everything feels like it's locked up tight starting to feel abit dizzy tonight and I have started one of the hottest flushes I have ever had ( get them alot with fibro)


----------



## mme

I did my frer and feeling totally out. I have line eye I know there is nothing there Im just seeing what I want to. Ive put it in the pregnancy test section as I started a thread yesterday. I could curl up and cry !


----------



## MissWaiting

mme said:


> I did my frer and feeling totally out. I have line eye I know there is nothing there Im just seeing what I want to. Ive put it in the pregnancy test section as I started a thread yesterday. I could curl up and cry !

Your not out yet hun hang in there sending huge hugs


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

You are still early! I swear I see either an indent or something on your test :) Hoping it is the start of a bfp!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Aw mme you&#8217;re not out hun :hugs:


----------



## tdog

Your not out till af here fingers crossed ladies xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I got two more FRERS on my lunch break. WOOT 7 now haha


----------



## tdog

One each day until af hoping? :rofl: xx


----------



## tdog

That ment af due :lol: xx

On another note ladies this is why I can't Check my cervix been trying to keep my mind busy :lol:


----------



## MissWaiting

Yay for more tests and ohhh tdog they are pretty


----------



## tdog

Thank you misswaiting with me being of the 6 weeks with the kids I just do them willy nilly:lol: joys of being a nail tech :rofl:

Omg ladies I so want to test I no I no I need that rehab :rofl: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I want to as well lol... HOLDING STRONG because testing at 4dpo is dumb.. right? BAHAHA 

I mean I am like 4 1/2 dpo now... soooo ... okay no still just silly!


----------



## MissWaiting

tdog said:


> Thank you misswaiting with me being of the 6 weeks with the kids I just do them willy nilly:lol: joys of being a nail tech :rofl:
> 
> Omg ladies I so want to test I no I no I need that rehab :rofl: xx

I did beauty therapy a few years back but my nails just don't stay they break so easily so unless I can go get acrylic I don't have nails


----------



## tdog

It would be silly but.... it's an addiction :lol:

Oh no miss that's just crap mine use to flake xx


----------



## Babydreaming9

How reliable are the FRERS? I am new to TTC, so not sure what the best things are to use and what to do to help speed the process! Weve just done it all naturally this month and used online calculators to judge when ovulation should happen. Hopefully we caught this month but Ive only been off contraceptives for 2 cycles now. So probably still regulating maybe. Im 1DPO now (I think!!) but have had cramps most of the day today could this be ovulation instead of yesterday?? Im so confused reading some of these trackers from others some have wrote down cramps as ovulation? Usually I just get a stitch pain randomly for one day per month and it lasts about 2 mins ?? So I always assume this is after O?

I really dont want to test too early and be disappointed, Im due AF 22nd. And have a 28 day cycle I can count 4 exact weeks to estimate my AF x


----------



## Momof2onetube

Love the nails tdog! Im not trained in any way but do nail art on instagram on my natural nails. I wouldnt be poking around up there with mine either :haha:
 



Attached Files:







5CCA7E97-4DA5-44F2-A488-920F0A590DFE.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea mine just snap even when I religiously use nail oil


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

The nails look cool! :)


----------



## tdog

Miss: you must have very brittle nails strange :shrug:

Hoping: thank you :flower:

Omg been feeling so nauseous today hopefully a good sign but meh having a bit of cramping tonight I just have this feeling we haven't caught this month, I'm feeling down again :( xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

NOPE TDOG! Don't you do it! You stay positive with me or I am going to start feeling blah too. Lol!

I just read that one of the ladies in the third trimester group area had a 10lb 5 oz baby in under 2 hours! YOWZERS!


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea they are stupidly brittle been like this since fibromyalgia reared its ugly head. 
Noo stay positive cramps can be a good sign it can be the little egg getting comfy for implantation or your uterus growing larger to accommodate


----------



## Momof2onetube

Positive vibes and :hugs: you ladies got this!


----------



## tdog

I so love you ladies I really don't no what I would do without you ladies :flower: xx


----------



## Classic Girl

Omg you bishes are chatty! :haha:



Momof2onetube said:


> I keep feeling really wet, Im checking like a crazy lady :wacko: stayyyy awayyy AF! My boobs are the most sore today than they have been, my nipples too. Ouch

This is me! Feel like Ive started every day and wiping is giving me PTSD



Momof2onetube said:


> Tomorrow morning.. or middle of the night again :haha: whenever I wake up after a good hold

Da fuq! Thats like middle of the night for me. No good. Go POAS! I ordered 25 strips to come yesterday...delayed, coming today. Still not here and its 5pm and I have to pee! The struggle is real!



mme said:


> I did my frer and feeling totally out. I have line eye I know there is nothing there Im just seeing what I want to. Ive put it in the pregnancy test section as I started a thread yesterday. I could curl up and cry !

Heading to look



tdog said:


> That ment af due :lol: xx
> 
> On another note ladies this is why I can't Check my cervix been trying to keep my mind busy :lol:
> 
> View attachment 1040579

How do you pick your nose? :haha::haha:


tdog said:


> Thank you misswaiting with me being of the 6 weeks with the kids I just do them willy nilly:lol: joys of being a nail tech :rofl:
> 
> Omg ladies I so want to test I no I no I need that rehab :rofl: xx

Got any opks? ICs? tongue depressors?

I apologize I have the mouth of a sailor!


----------



## tdog

We like a good chit chat here :rofl: it's not my nose I worry about it's ripping the kids arse that's a challenge buy I like a challenge:rofl: I haven't even got any opks either used the last the other day :( I'm going shopping later tho :lol: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Classic, I know what you mean about wiping. I&#8217;m like dare I look? Ugh, I have to look, can&#8217;t not look. Every damn time :wacko: I grabbed two more FRERs. Oops


----------



## MissWaiting

This is why I'm glad I have no tests at home and the nearest boots is a good wall away and the selection of tests at rd Morrison's by me is shocking lol


----------



## mrsmummy2

Still have my fingers crossed for you mme.

How do you DO anything with those nails tdog?! :rofl:
Theyre amazing! 

You girls are making me want to test!! 
Possibly 8dpo today .... perhaps all the cramps ive had could be implatation?!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Im with you on that misswaiting! My local shops are ALL blue dyes. No no no. I need frers. Which means a trip into town. No time for that :haha:


----------



## MissWaiting

mrsmummy2 said:


> Still have my fingers crossed for you mme.
> 
> How do you DO anything with those nails tdog?! :rofl:
> Theyre amazing!
> 
> You girls are making me want to test!!
> Possibly 8dpo today .... perhaps all the cramps ive had could be implatation?!

Could be hun I'm hoping all my pains are baby getting comfy that's my positive thinking


----------



## Sidra salim

tdog said:


> Oh my momof2 i see that for sure yey.
> 
> AFM my temp has gone up wth is going on last night I had weird pulling in my ovary been googling because let's face it ladies Google is our best friend :lol: and implantation can occur as early as 4 dpo xx

 I laughed that out:haha:


----------



## Sidra salim

Momof2onetube said:


> Im afraid to call it :bfp: yet lol, hopefully tomorrow is more convincing. I was expecting :bfn: for sure, so when that popped up Im like uhhhh... it was 3am too so I swore my eyes were wonky! But 6 hours later and the line is still there and looks pink

Its really clear, u will get that bfp&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks Sidra :hugs: I sure hope this is my sticky bean! Not gonna lie, I will be a mess if it&#8217;s not


----------



## tdog

I got use to them mrsmummy and thank you :flower:

**TMI** but just been to loo and when wiped it looked like snot had something similar last month and :witch: got me :cry:

Oh and I'm laughing so hard dd and oh are looking at me my spell check came on when put snot and came up with s**t :rofl:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Tdog you&#8217;re far from out hun!! :hugs:


----------



## Sidra salim

:sleep:Good luck to u all, me as well offcourse


----------



## Sidra salim

tdog said:


> I got use to them mrsmummy and thank you :flower:
> 
> **TMI** but just been to loo and when wiped it looked like snot had something similar last month and :witch: got me :cry:
> 
> Oh and I'm laughing so hard dd and oh are looking at me my spell check came on when put snot and came up with s**t :rofl:

Noo, we all have a positive vibe .. this is our month :thumbup:


----------



## tdog

I no I'm trying to be positive and I no each month are different but can't help think tho :cry: I need to snap out of it xx


----------



## tdog

Thank you sidra :) :flower: xx


----------



## Classic Girl

My cheapies came and thought I&#8217;d play scientist and see if hook effect could be starting. Can you guys go check the pic in the hpt threads (in thread called Hook Effect but not started by me) 

Hubs is about to pee on one! :loopy:


----------



## mme

This thread is keeping me going ! 
I cant help but symptom spot today at 8dpo and 6dpo I had on and off sharp pains in middle of my uterus that lasted 2 seconds each time which Ive never felt before, also the dizziness and very wierd dreams ! 
Anyway off to bed now hope I can get some sleep and not think too much about testing tomorrow, sometime it feels like its taking over my life !


----------



## MissWaiting

Oh rather excited just been the loo and wiped and had some pink mixed in with cm


----------



## mme

MissWaiting said:


> Oh rather excited just been the loo and wiped and had some pink mixed in with cm

Sounds very positive, good luck !


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck mme!! I also have the dizziness/light headedness if I get up too fast :dust: 
Hopefully that IB Miss!! :dust: 
Tdog stay confident girl, I was so feeling out around 4dpo, then felt back in :haha:


----------



## tdog

Sounds very promising misswaiting xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I caved. I told OH I poas :dohh: but I told him not to get his hopes up as it&#8217;s still very early


----------



## MissWaiting

I hope it is just told my other half I need to get to boots and get some tests so he is winding me up now saying oh no we have to wait LMAO he's trying to be a wind up merchant but that backfired lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Momof2 I always tell myself I will make my DH wait to but as soon as I had that line I told him when I had my chemical. Can't wait til you test again! 

MME- sounds like good symptoms! Good luck!


----------



## tdog

Yey for telling oh :)

My oh don't no where mine are stashed :lol: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I casually mentioned I need to through my clothes, especially if I&#8217;m gonna grow soon :rofl: he&#8217;s like &#8220;are you?!&#8221;. I need that pos digi stat!


----------



## Classic Girl

MissWaiting said:


> Oh rather excited just been the loo and wiped and had some pink mixed in with cm

Sounds great! But you still need a couple days right? Eh..Nevermind...you need to POAS now! Your Chart looks good

Onetubetwin: I cant ever keep it from DH. Course its HIM thats been the driving force all along. As wonderful as he is to my 2, he very much wants his own. Now my MOTHER on the other hand I stopped telling after the first or second chemical. I couldnt deal with the how do your boobs feel today? Or any symptoms while watching my lines fade. She wouldnt know NOW except shes nosy and clicked on my FF Chart a few days ago.


----------



## Classic Girl

Momof2onetube said:


> I casually mentioned I need to through my clothes, especially if Im gonna grow soon :rofl: hes like are you?!. I need that pos digi stat!

Wait...have you taken a digital yet? I feel so behind!


----------



## Classic Girl

Ok...where are all of you? Just so I know time differences. I know England is 6 hours ahead.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Nope! Only one FR digi on hand so I&#8217;m saving it til I feel confident enough that it&#8217;ll be pos :haha: exercising my patience


----------



## MissWaiting

I'm England. Yea I'm going to wait till AF is late if I can that's the main reason I have no tests in the house because I'm a total poas addict if they are here and I would totally test to soon and be all sad and disappointed. I've done that before and literally as I waited for the test AF arrived I was gutted if wasted a test


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Florida here so Eastern time


----------



## tdog

Yep I'm still awake here aswell can't sleep ffs xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Same here


----------



## tdog

It's horrible ain't it :( xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Wow .. so many messages. I love how chatty you ladies are!!

Misswaiting - that sounds promising!!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

It&#8217;s 3am here, woke up to pee and 24 hours after my first test. Still pulled a line but it looks no more convincing than yesterday :wacko: feeling a little discouraged!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Remember that its still early! And sometimes takes 48 hrs to get decent progression. I'm still rooting for you!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thank you mrs! I hope that&#8217;s the case, just feeling a little bummed that it won&#8217;t stick :nope: I&#8217;ll try to hold off til Friday now if AF doesn&#8217;t show


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sticky vibes coming your way !
:dust:


----------



## tdog

Sending loads of sticky :dust: 

I woke up thinking I'd wet myself tmi buy I'm so wet down their don't no weather a good thing or bad xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Fingers crossed mom 
Well this morning I've got brown mixed in with cm but it's really noticeable


----------



## mme

Misswaiting how many dpo are you ? 
Momof2 it looks positive to me, I hope you get a darker line tomorrow 
Tdog your symptoms sound promising 

I did another frer this morning, hint of a line but Im not getting excited as my gut is telling me its an indent ! Its in the test section if anyone wants to take a look. 

Fingers crossed ladies


----------



## tdog

I'll head over and have a look :) :dust: xx


----------



## MissWaiting

I'm either 9dpo or 4dpo I'm not 100% sure which is my ovulation day from the two more inclined to say 9dpo though because surely implantation at 4dpo is abit early


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Temp is still 98.20 this am and HR still showing at 63 though that should update sometime around 10 AM for some reason. My boobs are what is concerning me so far. They are normally super sore after I ovulate. This time I had those weird stabbing pains but no real discomfort like I had been getting. The only cycle I didn't have breast pain I didn't ovulate. I know these are tender enough to know I did plus my temp is good but :( I am feeling out today now too. 5DPO boo. I am sure I will feel more positive after my morning coffee until then I will stay quiet! 

Mrswaiting- This isn't AF starting is it? I really hope not and hope it is implantation!! 

MME- I will go check out your test

Momof2- I think it looks great for 24 hours! 

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## MissWaiting

No defo not AF last AF was the 22nd July so I'm only CD19 not due AF for 9-10days so it would be mega way to early for me I'm normally only a day early or 3 days late when it comes to af and very rare I go over that unless my cycle decides it wants a change


----------



## tdog

Hoping I've been feeling the same tbh I have cramping today again very much feeling out I no I'm not out till :witch: comes but my gut is saying nope, my boobs are so sore aswell my temp has gone up again xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Feeling out is awful. I'm totally conflicted and trying to talk myself into feeling out because I don't believe what's going on


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks ladies :hugs: nobody&#8217;s out til the witch comes which I hope she does not :af:


----------



## Surprised 38

Hi Ladies, i havent been on here in years, since my dd was born 5 years ago. ive been driving myself crazy googling an infinite number of things. I have a cycle length that varies from 26 to 32 days. I bd on cd8 and i think i may have ovulated on cd11/12 on which day i had pink spotting. Im assuming this was ovulation bleed but its never happen to me before & im 39! now i have all the arly symptoms i had with dd sore boobs and some shooting pain, increased cm and a dull pain in my lower abdomen. Is it possible i got pregnant so early in the cycle?


----------



## tdog

:hi: surprised 38 it could be possible as sperm can stay in you for up to 5-7 days (I think it is lol) good luck :dust: and welcome to the mad thread :lol: how many dpo are you now xx


----------



## Surprised 38

Hi :) well if i did ovulate on the day i had ovulation spotting that make me 8dpo. Funny thing he definitely pulled out, omg im so confused!


----------



## Surprised 38

if i did actually O when i got the bleed that would make me 9dpo. omg, im so confused!


----------



## tdog

Mmm if he pulled out I no theirs the possibility of the pre cum still being their hard on I guess xx good luck tho hun :dust: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I just had a huge blob wrote out, then my browser refreshed and I lost it. Okkk, well in short form. I feel like s**t today. I&#8217;m not confident in my lines, I&#8217;m just awaiting AF cramps :nope:


----------



## MissWaiting

Sending hugs


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hello! Can I come wait with everyone? I see lots of familiar names! I think Im around 7DPO but my chart is very confusing this month! Trying not to test until Monday.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hey Jelly! Glad you found us. We&#8217;re really chatty, heads up :rofl:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Thanks Mo2, will try to keep up!


----------



## tdog

:hi: jellybean how you feeling welcome to the mad house :rofl: nope just me then :loopy: xx


----------



## Bumblebeee

Wow I had a lot of pages of reading to catch up on then, I must log on more often :haha:
8dpo for me, just went for my 21 day progesterone blood test, I had some really clear lines on ovulation tests on 31st July & 1st August so I am pretty confident the Clomid helped me to ovulate this month (cycle 2 on Clomid), I was gutted when last month's blood test came back at 1 which meant I didn't ovulate :cry:
I am trying to hold out and not test until the end of next week, after over 3 years TTC it really starts to affect you so the longer I leave it, the better it is for my sanity. I have sore boobies, a bit moody and I'm getting the odd few pains in my ovaries but I feel fine otherwise, although that could just mean the witch is on her way. X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Jelly! Yay :) Welcome. SO um I am having this weird feeling the last two days were every once in awhile I get a quick but uncomfy stabbing pain in my vagina. Has anyone experienced this? I thought maybe it was my cervix closing when I had it the first day but it keeps continuing randomly today! IT makes me wanna crush my legs together and squeeze for a second when it happens ... lol sorry if I am not describing this well!

Bumblebee- Fingers crossed your progesterone is awesome this time!!

Momof2- That is just the pregnancy talking baha! I will remain positive for you even if I can't for myself!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks Hoping :flower: everything is going through my head. Bad batch? Chemical? Just early? Arggg!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Just Early Momof2! Well it seems I am experiencing Lightening crotch... per GOOGLE. Lets hope it is for an actual reason not just cuz my cervix is angry or something!


Do any of you get this normally after ovulation? I think I felt this type of pain right before AF was due one of my cycles. I can't remember if it was the chemical one or before that. Ehh annoying whatever it is and I do not WISH it to continue lol


----------



## MissWaiting

Oh fingers crossed hoping


----------



## Momof2onetube

Ahhh lightning crotch! I&#8217;m pretty sure I had that with DD! :dust:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I edited my response after you guys answered woops! Do u guys ever get this during a cycle? HOW ANNOYING!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m officially losing it. Poas again. Maybe an hour hold. How silly :dohh: still pulled a really faint line though. Someone come hide my last two FRERs!


----------



## MissWaiting

I've never had lightning crouch in my cycles but I've never been pregnant before. 
Mom I'll take them from you lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh momof2 1 hour hold and faint line is expected haha


----------



## Momof2onetube

:rofl: Miss, take them! I&#8217;m driving myself bonkers. No more til tomorrow now!!


----------



## MissWaiting

Mom when you get the temptation to test just post in here and we will talk you out of it untill tomorrow


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hoping I had lightening crotch (I learnt the term on here!) in both my pregnancies. I get a similar pain during ovulation since DS2 but its more in my bum that my cervix :blush: :haha: 
I got contraction pains in my bum during labour with DS1, so I think its all to do with my tilted uterus.


----------



## tdog

I get them weird pain also hoping and for the past few days I've had like niggles in my ovary also it was strange tbh.

Mom we can try and talk you out of it :lol: stop testing woman getting a light line on an hour hold is fab :)

Bumble thought we lost you :lol: fingers crossed it all works out :dust: I have everything crossed xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Struggling to keep up here :haha:

Hoping - I've totally had that before and it sucks!! 

Welcome jelly & surprised38! 

Momof2 - totally can't wait to see your next test! Definitely not out. I'm super confident in your lines! 

Afm - SUPER nauseous. I need to test so bad. Must. Wait. :dohh:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ohhhh good! It is probably just another progesterone symptom. HA! I have some tiny flecks of yellow CM as well on a panty liner. PANTY LINER because I am so wet. Ugh fun it is all so much fun on baby watch. AF will answer me soon enough but now I have this documented for next cycle too.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hahah thanks ladies!
I have lots of CM too Hoping, started to notice it around 4-5dpo. I&#8217;d sit and feel all squishy down there :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am hoping it is all for a good reason but it is probably just because I am symptom spotting like a hawk! lol 

Mummy- Good luck when you do test!! I hope it is a huge BFP!


----------



## mme

Took an IC and its totally negative &#128542;
Still having on and off pains in my uterus which I have not experienced before. Have a frer for the morning but feel Im setting myself up for more disappointment


----------



## MissWaiting

Fingers crossed mme 

Talking of CM I can agree there I have way more CM then I do normally at this point in my cycle.
Another plus side for me asked my OH if it's just my eyes or can he see to baring in mind he hasn't got his glasses on and he's blind as a bat but he can also see the extra blue veins that are appearing on my boobs. I do normally have one blue vein on each boob think it's just because I'm as pale as a milk bottle but he can see the other ones that have popped up asked him of he thinks my nipples are darker because I haven't a clue and he said he can't be sure on that one


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks hoping! <3


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry for the bfn mme. Good luck for your next test!


----------



## Classic Girl

Still lmao at lightning crotch! I get you sister!


----------



## tdog

Mom I'm feeling the same down their all squishy :lol: tbh today I've had cramps I'm so stressed today that I'm just saying nope not this month :af: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

TDOG= You testing tomorrow at 6DPO like normal?

Ha Classic girl you laugh until you feel it. Like a knife jabbing you in the goodies! Not fun lol


----------



## tdog

I'm supose to be 6dpo today according to ff:lol: I prob will I have a load of ics so I'll just p on them :rofl: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OHH so you are a day ahead of me. Got it! :) Okay pee away you are overdue lol


----------



## littlemiller

Eee! Af due on the 15th for me so I&#8217;ll be waiting along with you!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

WELCOME Miller! :)


----------



## Babydreaming9

Hi girls! Have any of you who have had bfp before had tender nipples early on after Ovulation?! Im 2DPO if Ive timed it right which Im sure I have ! Yesterday I had terrible cramping around noon and it lasted for about 5/10minutes then subsided, and it was on and off for the rest of the day then. At night time I just felt tight in my abdomen wouldnt say it was cramps just pulling and tight. And today my nipples are sore but literally just the end if my pyjama top rubs or with a towel on them after a shower its not unbearable but almost feels bruised?! Ive not had this before usually after Ovulation my boobs are sore round the armpit and they get heavier but nowhere else is tender?! Is this normally a sign of pregnancy or am I getting my hopes up? Ive also had that tight feeling all day even when just sitting! How cruel is this TWW!!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Welcome miller! My AF is due 14th/15th. Just sat here like.... come onnnn test date :coffee:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Attempted to have a nap, pass some time til I go pick DS up from the airport. My god I miss him so much! He&#8217;s had to call me nearly every day, if not twice a day :cry: anyways, sharp shooting pains in my uterus. So here&#8217;s me talking to my uterus &#8220;snuggle in there little bean, stay a good 30 some more weeks&#8221; :rofl:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Momof2: Yay for bean snuggling in!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh bless you momof2! Hope that bean is getting super snuggled <3


----------



## Momof2onetube

So far... I&#8217;ve made it longer than last cycle. Getting a little more hopeful now. Still no cramping, just a dull achiness


----------



## mme

I too have had sharp pains in my uterus since 6dpo. I have what feels like the start of af right now but not due for another 5 days !


----------



## mrsmummy2

Me too mme.. i feel like it could start right now... yet AF isnt coming for another 5/6 days :shrug:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Bring on those :bfp:s ladies! Woot


----------



## Babydreaming9

This is so promising to hear ladies, Ive had the dull ache since Ovulation this didnt happen last month when I got my AF, I didnt cramp or have aches til about 7 days before AF! Hope theres lots of sticky eggs around :baby:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Babydreaming- I am not sure. Never had that but if it is a new symptom for you maybe it will lead to good things! I do know that my symptoms each month of TTC have been changing though. Good luck!! 

Has anyone else started wanting to eat everything in sight like a pac man. I was so not feeling food like 2 days ago and all the sudden I am eating a lot... It is like my body is looking for something it isn't finding.


----------



## Babydreaming9

Hoping4 - ah really?! Ive been on birth control for around 6 years and I had the implant twice so I cant even remember what each month felt like. I dont think I ever paid much attention back then because it wasnt a thought. Ive been off the implant for 2 months now so all of this is very new! I just know this didnt happen last month so worked with that. Maybe I will stay open minded incase this month isnt my time. I dont want to cry if/when the witch shows her face!!! Lol


----------



## Momof2onetube

Yes Hoping, my tummy is always grumbling and I&#8217;ve never been much of an eater! Coffee for breakfast. Now I feel like I have to have 3 meals and snacks at bedtime :haha:


----------



## mme

I remember with my dd at 10 dpo I couldnt stop eating that day it was one of things that made me test that evening and it was a positive !


----------



## MissWaiting

Fingers crossed guys some promising symptoms going around


----------



## Momof2onetube

Agreed Miss! Definitely some promising symptom spotting happening :dust:


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea it's so very exciting wonder how many bfps will come from this thread for this month


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hoping for a full house of :bfp: for this thread!


----------



## Momof2onetube

:bfp:s all around!!!


----------



## Nixnax

If this is a lucky thread then Im in. 6DPO here. The only symptom Ive had today was constipation all morning/afternoon. And diarrhoea all evening. Went from one extreme to the other lol. 

Good luck all, lets bring the BFPs home


----------



## tdog

:hi: new ladies and welcome:) sounds like some promising signs all round I have aching in my uterus now on and off I had diarrhea for past few days and now finding it hard to go.

Hoping I'm well over due :lol: :rofl: mind you if I start tomorrow I'll be 7dpo by ff and by my calculation same as you 6dpo, so just a day out :lol: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good to see you here nix :wave: 
Hopefully this will be our lucky thread!!


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea fingers crossed it is now I haven't had diarrhoea but I have had to go more then usual. Cramps have eased off today still have the odd pain but it's all one sided not anything like period cramps. Had the brown spotting all day on and off still have my headache boobs still hurt and still feel huge appear to have some.veins appearing and I'm bloated as hell even first thing in the morning before I have even eaten.


----------



## Bema1992

Hi! I'm new to this thread and currently 7DPO. Yesterday at 6DPO, I noticed 5-10 minutes straight of twinges/cramping across my entire uterus area in the evening and I'm *trying* not to think too much of it, but part of me is wondering if it was implantation cramping. Also, my boobs don't hurt much which is abnormal for me since they usually hurt from the time I O until AF - but this month, they hurt for a couple days after O and then stopped. Hmm... lol


----------



## Bema1992

jellybeanxx said:


> Hello! Can I come wait with everyone? I see lots of familiar names! I think Im around 7DPO but my chart is very confusing this month! Trying not to test until Monday.

I'm 7DPO too and I'm trying to wait until Tuesday lol.. I can't wait to see what your tests show!


----------



## MissWaiting

Fingers crossed for you bema


----------



## tdog

:hi: bema welcome :)

Oh another thing I've notice the past few days my gums are so sore aswell might not be related but could be I'm still logging it anyway :rofl: tbh I have heard some ladies do get sore gums xx

Baby :dust: to everyone hopefully momof2 has started this thread of with the :bfp: :wohoo: xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Fingers crossed hun I know me and my twin caused issues to my mum's gums while she was pregnant with us so it's a possibility. 
Yea fingers crossed that mom starts off the bfps as it does look very hopefull.


----------



## tdog

****TMI ALERT**** I no ladies sorry tmi but when wiped just now this was what was on the paper never had it like this before I've had like snotty but not creamy snot, good sign maybe :shrug:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Wow very good symptoms going on indeed!!! 

Sore gums/gums bleeding is a symptom, Nix the diarrhea happened to me the cycle I had my chemical after I was constipated too so that is a symptom, I just ate until my tummy hurts. I am sooooo blown away with calories now :( UGH SIGH! I started driving home and my mind decided PIZZA! I needed cheese/sauce immediately. LOL. 

Babydreamer If it isn't something that has been happening for you it may be a great sign! FINGERS crossed :)

Misswaiting- I AM soooo bloated too. 

Bema- MY boobs were the same this cycle. They normally get super sore right after I ovulate then go away week before AF starts up or couple days before. This time I just had shooting pains down then that were pretty intense then it went away and now it is just tender. Weird weird!


----------



## MissWaiting

Oh fingers crossed tdog 
Hoping yea I get bloated anyway through the day but to be bloated first thing when I wake up is weird


----------



## mrsmummy2

Tdog - I'm with you on the gum ache. Its super sore in 2 areas!!


----------



## Babydreaming9

Tdog - Ive read on a few of these threads that the snotty CM has been a good sign ! Fingers crossed for you! When are you due to POAS?

3DPO for me and I still have the tight feeling, boobs almost feel numb today on the sides so I think the soreness will fully begin tomorrow, praying AF stays away this month!! :cry:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ok ladies, test advice. Whats the best one to use pre-AF? Im 4/5 days away.... (uk brands please!) 

Just been dry heaving for 5 minutes then sick :wacko:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Does anyone else who uses FF find that the more of these symptoms they put in the less early pregnancy sign points they get? I dont understand what that thing is looking for!
I think Im around 8DPO today and my temp has gone higher than its ever been since Ive started TTC this time around. Trying not to read too much into it but obviously I am :haha:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Well, for whatever reason.. my FRER is very much negative this morning at 10dpo :cry: I expect AF to come any time over the next few days


----------



## mrsmummy2

No way momof2! I'm so shocked. Still hoping for you <3


----------



## Babydreaming9

Its not over til she arrives momof2 theres still hope! Ill be surprised with all of your symptoms youve been mentioning on here!

Mrsmummy - I think Ill be sticking with the digital clearblue for early testing Ill get a two pack and then test a few days before and then closer to AF or day of if she doesnt arrive! They can do from 6 days prior apparently.

Im having shooting pains in pelvis area this afternoon but it seems to be central and not one sided like its my cervix?? Its been on and off for an hour or two or if I lift something heavy? What could this be??


----------



## mrsmummy2

Babydreaming - Oh really? I prefer digis 100% .. no guess work! 

Oh thats strange? Not sure on that one.


----------



## Bumblebeee

Momof2onetube said:


> Well, for whatever reason.. my FRER is very much negative this morning at 10dpo :cry: I expect AF to come any time over the next few days

Must be a dodgy one, you can't go from having all those lines to nothing, surely?! :growlmad: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Mo2 oh no! :hugs: was that FMU?

Mrs I usually go for a FRER for early testing as I think theyre the most sensitive we can get here? I used to hear good things about Superdrug tests as well. I usually wait until Ive had lines on other tests before confirming with a digi as they tend to be the least sensitive. Less ambiguous though I suppose!


----------



## tdog

Babydreaming- I'll prob test later knowing me :lol:

Jellybean- I no what you mean with ff I'm so confused with it all

AFM I have creamy cm and dull achiness I'm my uterus and my right ovary is achy aswell xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Maybe ill try a frer... will see what DH brings home. I've told him no blue dyes :haha:
I've had a bfp on boots own before AF was due before. I doubt ill test tonight.... will try to hold off til Monday. :dohh:


----------



## tdog

That's the ultimate word ain't it try lol I have a load of ics so I'll be doing them I like to try :rofl: even tho I no it's early :dohh: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Its SO hard as you just want to know! :dohh:


----------



## MissWaiting

Afternoon. I feel like I'm starting with a cold today the only thing missing so far is cramps and feeling abit dizzy but I don't like the look of my chart but still early days.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Im trying to hold off until Monday too! DH is away until Sunday night now and Id feel weird testing without him here. Im not sure I can resist though!


----------



## Nixnax

Mrsmummy - frer are the best early ones in the uk. Or boots digital, you can test up to 5 days early (so they say) they are 15mui I think (dont quote me on that). Stay away from clear blue digi until after AF as they are 50mui. So you have to be really really pregnant to show on them. 

Im so sorry momof2. Wishing you luck. 

I had the most odd stabbing pain in my uterus area today. Made me stop and bend over a bit. Happened twice in 10-15 secs. Havent felt a thing since.


----------



## tdog

Awww miss waiting still early tho so wouldn't worry about it I'm temp dropped also this morn 

Oh nixnax that sounds promising hoepullfy eggy getting snuggly xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Thanks hun I honestly think it's just so much more like.omg for me at the moment because it's the first time I think once we have a little one and try for baby 2 I wont be as bad it's all the unknowns


----------



## tdog

I no what you mean hun it's a night mare as you say you'll be ok with a second but first you never no what is right but we will help xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks nix! Fingers crossed for you!

Sorry for the temp drop tdog! Hope it rises again tomorrow. 

Misswaiting - definitely still early days. Fingers crossed!

Jellybean -its hard isnt it! On one hand i want to test.. then i get cramps and I'm like ah it'll prob be bfn :dohh:


----------



## MissWaiting

Thanks tdog and mrsmummy


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

TDOG-implant temp dip?! 

Momof2- I am really sorry about the test but you aren't out til AF shows and this is just crazy to me! Those tests looked great. I know that doesn't help saying that but you know I'd hug you if I could.

Misswaiting- Symptoms sound good still! Maybe an implant dip for you too? How long is your cycle? Dips occur though. It could go back up next day. 

My temp went from 98.20 yesterday to 98.34 and perfectly on queue Resting HR went up one to 64 BPM from 63 bpm. Anytime my temp goes up so does my RHR. Pretty cool to see and compare.


----------



## MissWaiting

Thanks hun my cycles vary from 28 days to 30 days. I don't monitor my heart rate I have arithmia so it doesn't pick up properly on a hr monitor anyway.


----------



## tdog

I thought implantation dip aswell:shrug: I haven't tested yet but I will prob tomorrow or sun I'm TRY to be good :rofl: I have a load of ics aswell xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Fingers crossed for implantation dip


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I will test Sunday if I can make it to then! Unless temp crashes or RHR goes down.


----------



## MissWaiting

Fingers crossed I really want to test but also don't want to test to early


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks ladies. I&#8217;m pretty sure the witch is on her way. I&#8217;m devastated, I don&#8217;t understand :cry: I&#8217;m still here to root you guys on though


----------



## MissWaiting

Sending huge hugs mom xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Gutted for you momof2 :hugs:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am sad as well :( So sorry Momof2.


----------



## tdog

:hugs: I'm so gutted for you mom :hugs: xx


----------



## Surprised 38

Sorry to hear mom it&#8217;s tough. . Hugs. So I went to see gynae today as I started worrying about all kinds of things, premenopausal, cancer, cysts etc. . After a vaginal ultrasound looks like I may be pregnant as the lining is very thick, with 8days away from menstruation. My symptoms are so strong it&#8217;s crazy. My partner is away till Thursday so I&#8217;m going to wait till then to test :) if I can wait that long!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks ladies :hugs: trying to somehow hold onto hope here. No AF, just creamy CM. Will test again tomorrow if she hasn&#8217;t shown still


----------



## tdog

Well ladies I caved :dohh: new I would :rofl: pic taken within 3 mins 



Suprised that's amazing news fingers crossed xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Surprised 38 said:


> Sorry to hear mom its tough. . Hugs. So I went to see gynae today as I started worrying about all kinds of things, premenopausal, cancer, cysts etc. . After a vaginal ultrasound looks like I may be pregnant as the lining is very thick, with 8days away from menstruation. My symptoms are so strong its crazy. My partner is away till Thursday so Im going to wait till then to test :) if I can wait that long!

That's amazing congrats let us know how testing goes


----------



## MissWaiting

tdog said:


> Well ladies I caved :dohh: new I would :rofl: pic taken within 3 mins
> 
> View attachment 1040715
> 
> 
> Suprised that's amazing news fingers crossed xx

Don't know if I have line eyes but I'm sure I can see a faint faint faint line


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thats amazing surprised38! Fingers crossed


----------



## littlemiller

Thanks guys! I am super excited and hopeful. Babydust to you all!


----------



## tdog

MissWaiting said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I caved :dohh: new I would :rofl: pic taken within 3 mins
> 
> View attachment 1040715
> 
> 
> Suprised that's amazing news fingers crossed xx
> 
> Don't know if I have line eyes but I'm sure I can see a faint faint faint lineClick to expand...

I was thinking the same I thought should I upload should I not :lol: I'm going to do a bit of tweaking, I no with ds2 when I got a very faint line I was 7dpo I thought I must have literally just implanted lol xx


----------



## tdog

Tweaked it


----------



## MissWaiting

tdog said:


> MissWaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I caved :dohh: new I would :rofl: pic taken within 3 mins
> 
> View attachment 1040715
> 
> 
> Suprised that's amazing news fingers crossed xx
> 
> Don't know if I have line eyes but I'm sure I can see a faint faint faint lineClick to expand...
> 
> I was thinking the same I thought should I upload should I not :lol: I'm going to do a bit of tweaking, I no with ds2 when I got a very faint line I was 7dpo I thought I must have literally just implanted lol xxClick to expand...

Of course you have to post. Yea I'm so tempted to start testing but then if I ovulated the 2nd day I think I did I would only be 5dpo so there is no point at all lol plus side to having no tests I can't test hehe


----------



## tdog

MissWaiting said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissWaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I caved :dohh: new I would :rofl: pic taken within 3 mins
> 
> View attachment 1040715
> 
> 
> Suprised that's amazing news fingers crossed xx
> 
> Don't know if I have line eyes but I'm sure I can see a faint faint faint lineClick to expand...
> 
> I was thinking the same I thought should I upload should I not :lol: I'm going to do a bit of tweaking, I no with ds2 when I got a very faint line I was 7dpo I thought I must have literally just implanted lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Of course you have to post. Yea I'm so tempted to start testing but then if I ovulated the 2nd day I think I did I would only be 5dpo so there is no point at all lol plus side to having no tests I can't test heheClick to expand...

That's why I use the cheap internet ones for now lol can p till the cows come home :haha: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Im sure i see something on that tdog!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Pretty sure I see something tdog! You go girl :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

TDOG - I will have to look at it on my home computer. My work computer sucks for seeing any lines until they are super obvious haha!


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea I think I'm gonna get some cheapies soon might get some of the boots test strips they aren't that expensive and you get 5 in the box


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck Misswaiting!


----------



## MissWaiting

Thank you the wait if driving me nuts


----------



## mrsmummy2

Look forward to seeing your tests misswaiting!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh the wait drives me nuts too!


----------



## tdog

Oh thank you ladies :)

Misswaiting the boots strips are pretty good tbh good luck :flower: xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Thanks lol I should totally not be testing yet because the chances of having a line are just so low but then the fact I could get a line is exciting


----------



## tdog

I no I no I shouldn't but I did :dohh:


----------



## Bumblebeee

How early can you expect to get a bfp? I am 9dpo and got a bfn on an internet cheapy this morning, I am not holding out much hope but could it be that it's just too early yet? Momof2 that sucks big time, I don't understand it :growlmad: fingers crossed it's just having a wobbly and it'll be back to 2 lines tomorrow x


----------



## tdog

Bumblebeee- I got a bfp vvvfl at 7dpo with ds2 with ds3 I was 10dpo until I saw anything good luck xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

9dpo could def be too early! I think ICS seem to take a long time to show up a BFP from what I have been seeing on here but I am not expert on that!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Not seeing anything yet TDOG! Soon hopefully :)


----------



## Momof2onetube

Still no AF :shrug: not a clue whats going on


----------



## tdog

You no me hoping I'll be testing now every day sometimes twice as my afternoon evening p was always better:lol: so beware photo upload for a while lol xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh you know I love looking at those tests TDOG! FIRE AWAY :)

Momof2- Did you just do the one test today? ?


----------



## Momof2onetube

Ya Hoping, at 4:30am. I&#8217;ve literally been anticipating AF aaaall day, but nope. That :bfn: sucked, I couldn&#8217;t bring myself to do another today. Lots of CM, no spotting, no cramps. Wtf


----------



## tdog

Oh I hope you love it :) their be loads to come :rofl: 

Momof2 thinking of you:) hoping when you do another test it's blaring:bfp: no :af: xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Can't wait to see all the pics tdog I think I'm gonna end up testing soon to other halfs just agreed we will run to boots tomorrow grab the strip tests and some first response.
Fingers crossed mom that af does stay away


----------



## tdog

MissWaiting said:


> Can't wait to see all the pics tdog I think I'm gonna end up testing soon to other halfs just agreed we will run to boots tomorrow grab the strip tests and some first response.
> Fingers crossed mom that af does stay away

Oh I can't wait to see your either I love analysing :lol: xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Lol I'll make sure I post them lol I'm totally going to put them up where we keep the loo roll because I can't really reach up there because it's mega to early to test just yet but at least if I really break and need to test they are there and I wont break my neck getting them as long as the toilet seat doesn't break hahaha


----------



## Sidra salim

Hi ladies, I am confused, my opk was positive on cd17, but the chart is saying something else... can yuall have a look and suggest something??
 



Attached Files:







3FAE09E8-7197-49D8-8F6D-83955F141F85.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tdog

:hi: sidra opks only tell you that you are on the run up to ovulating not when you ovulated ff always gives you crosshairs where it thinks you have ovulated, it thinks you ovulated 2-3 days after the positive opk which is now making you 3dpo.

Hope this makes sense xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Mo2 I wonder if something just went wrong with that test? Hopefully you can get a good, strong line on the next one!

Tdog I look forward to squinting at lines with you, that first one looked promising!

I gave in and tested this morning at 9DPO. BFN! It was an IC though, think Ill try a regular pink dye tomorrow.


----------



## Babydreaming9

Ah ladies! Seeing all of these tests is so making me want to do one too but I think 4DPO would be a record haha. Last night I woke up for a wee around 4am and when I came back to bed I still felt full, I had such a weird feeling on my right side, it didnt hurt at all, no cramps or dull aches, but something was definitely happening, it felt like a ball rolling, literally the only way I can explain it. Lasted 10 mins then stopped. Woke up this morning and I feel nothing at all but sore boobs like normal before AF so feeling a little disheartened now. Maybe it was all in my head cause I want it so badly!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Momof2 - hope your next test pulls a great 2 lines <3

Tdog - post away! Cant wait to squint with you!

Jellybean - hopefully just too early! Fingers crossed! 

Babydreaming - haha 4dpo would definitely be a record. I've had that "full" feeling too. I have wondered if it's all in my head :dohh:


----------



## tdog

I have a bit on pms this morn right on que I normally get it a week before aswell feeling out at this moment in time I'll be still testing xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fingers crossed its nothing! Glad to see your temps gone back up!


----------



## tdog

I no I was happy to see it go back up going to test in a bit :) xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Feeling very much like AF is right around the corner this morning. Can't put my finger on it.....
Still have slight nausea though.


----------



## tdog

Today's test I see s very faint line I'll prob do one again with evening p aswell :lol:





Mrsmummy I no I had cramping with ds2&3 I felt at was on it way obviously not :lol: I feel the same today not due on for another week either xx


----------



## Babydreaming9

How exciting tdog, I dont see it yet but I know pictures some times dont pick it up enough! Hopefully we see some darker ones in the next coming days!! :dust: 

Ah mrsmummy, I hope not! So long as AF still isnt here theres hope! These symptoms really play havoc with our minds and bodies, I just wish there was one simple sign straight from conception Lol!!


----------



## MissWaiting

Feeling totally out today still feel the same as I have for days and cramps are reappearing but my temp has dropped even more this morning but I'm not due AF for like 8 days


----------



## Nixnax

Crikes this a is a chatty thread, love it. Good luck to all of you testing. Youre braver than me. 

8DPO and feeling nothing except full body aches from too much gym lol. Im walking like a poohed myself &#129315; AF due in 5 days


----------



## MissWaiting

Nixnax said:


> Crikes this a is a chatty thread, love it. Good luck to all of you testing. Youre braver than me.
> 
> 8DPO and feeling nothing except full body aches from too much gym lol. Im walking like a poohed myself &#129315; AF due in 5 days

Lol you just cracked me up with the I'm walking like a pooed myself . 
Fingers crossed the gym burn goes away soon try getting in the bath have a soak but rub your hands from your ankle up and wrists towards your shoulder you need pressure enough to leave a white mark so it's not very hard at all but helps with lymphatic acid drainage


----------



## mrsmummy2

Tdog - i swear i see a faint line on the 2nd darker pic. I must keep reminding myself that as long as AF isnt here then its a good sign! 

Babydreaming - ah they really do! Such mind games!

Nix - your temps are looking good :) hope your aches go soon! Gym aches are the worst!


----------



## MissWaiting

Just got invited on a hen do on the 1st September so question will now be can I drink or am I totally sober for it the way my temps are looking AF will be here and I'll be having a couple of drinks really thinking I'm out


----------



## Momof2onetube

:bfn: on FRER again :shrugs: I shall just wait for AF now, should be here within the next 2-3 days as I&#8217;m 11dpo


----------



## mrsmummy2

:hugs: im sorry momof2 <3


----------



## MissWaiting

Sorry mom I do hope AF stays away


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

SO sorry Momof2! I was really hoping I&#8217;d wake up to you saying BFP!

Tdog I do not see anything but we have time &#65533;&#65533;

Misswaiting has your room been colder? Are you temping earlier? How odd that it is already going down in temp way before af!

7dpo here and temp is the same as yesterday 98.34 @ 6:30 AM. Hoping it would either drop for implant dip or go up. Still time I suppose. Having period cramps though and cramps in my bottom left cheek lol but I seem to get those anyways each cycle. I am not feeling in today again. Boobs do not feel as sore as they did yesterday :( I have some cleaning to do today so maybe that will keep me distracted. The confusing thing I am finding is that if I actually ovulated on Saturday last week and it is Saturday today wouldn't that technically be 6dpo not 7dpo? Why do I keep getting this confused each month now? LOL


----------



## MissWaiting

No rooms the same temp oh said it wasn't actually that cold this morning so it's not an outside factor nd I don't sleep with my mouth open temping at the same time and getting the same amount of sleep as all the other days this cycle so there isn't a variable that would explain it really but this chart is weird compared to my other charts that I've continued through to AF on they normally aren't so up and down. That is the only thing making me think is this my bfp chart because it is so different but I haven't done anything differently as it's just a weird chart for me and I have fibromyalgia and that can do strange things to your body and react diffently to how you would except


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Guess we just gotta wait and see if it jumps back up!


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea I'm hoping it does to be fair as the day is going on in feeling more rotten just been stuck on the loo for a good while and feeling really quite sick fingers crossed it eases off as quick as it's come round because I'm going to watch mamma Mia 2 with my MIL later


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OOO fun! Sickness could be a great sign :)


----------



## MissWaiting

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> OOO fun! Sickness could be a great sign :)

Yea just hope I don't puke always feel worse when I puke if I still feel like this come bed time the sick bucket shall be deployed


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Puking is the worse!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Enjoy mamma mia 2 misswaiting!


----------



## tdog

Sorry I'm quiet ladies I'm our with kids buy popped into asda to get their own test and theirs a faint line don't no if you can see it at all?? The ic has a vvvfl but I can see it xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Cant see anything on that one tdog, but im using my phone not the computer!


----------



## MissWaiting

I see that tdog 
And thanks I'm proper looking forward to watching mamma Mia I loved the first one and my MIL wanted to see it so just decided we would take her instead of me making my fella watch it lol
Also I now have tests but how do I convince my other half that I have to have a clear blue digital aswell


----------



## MissWaiting

Looks like AF is here stupidly early


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh no way misswaiting :hugs:
I'm sorry


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ugh so sorry Misswaiting!! :(


----------



## MissWaiting

Thanks ladies we shall see if it comes to full flow


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

We need BFP'S here! Dang it :(


----------



## MissWaiting

I know come on those bfps


----------



## jellybeanxx

Sorry to hear about AF Miss! Is it just spotting for now? Hope you have a good cinema trip anyway! Ive been wanting to see that, Ive heard good things.

Mo2 sorry it was another BFN. Thats so frustrating for you :hugs:

Im feeling quite sick but I think its all the pizza Ive just eaten rather than a pregnancy symptom :blush: will be testing in the morning when Ill be 10DPO.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Got a "damp" feeling.. keep going to the bathroom to see if AF has arrived early. Im super irritable today too :shrug: less cramps, but have still been on/off today. Still nauseous, but not too bad. Roll on Thursday:coffee:

Good luck jellybean!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OH yay JELLY! :) Can't wait to see your test!! 

Good luck to you and Mrs.Mummy!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck Jelly! :dust: 
Sorry I&#8217;ve been kinda quite ladies. No AF still but feeling rather poopy about this whole thing :nope: not understanding it in the slightest


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It is 74 in my house right now and I am freezing for some reason! I can not get warm lol. I am in my big fluffy pajamas and under the covers. Got some cleaning done so feeling a bit productive. Kitchen is clean/Living room and all my kids stuff is cleaned up and clothes in the proper places. YAY!

Oh momof2- We understand! It sucks so much :(


----------



## Babydreaming9

So sorry misswaiting! :cry: 

We definitely need some luck in this thread! Sending good luck to you for the morning Jellybean. 

I really really want to see some BFPs ladies, I dont have many other symptoms today apart from the odd twinge in my uterus and shooting twinges in left boob .. theyre getting heavier but thats normal for me so I cant really count sore boobs as a symptom its just standard, from O to AF they get super sore to the point I have to hold them in when moving. I have 10 days left til testing day... sighhhhh! xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I think I am gonna try to relax from symptom spotting for the next few days haha. Good luck right? BAHAHA


----------



## Babydreaming9

I may even join you in that Hoping4, its taking over my life and when I dont feel a symptom I get emotional and it brings my day down! Maybe relaxing is the key to good luck xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I agree! I am going to try to just go with the flow and be positive the next 7 days til AF shows up or doesn't!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;ve given up on symptom spotting, stopped marking on CTP which now has me at a day late for AF. Well, my LP has lengthened at the very least :)


----------



## jellybeanxx

Ive not really been symptom spotting as its been a crazy week. Im not feeling that hopefully as we didnt manage a lot during my fertile window. Quite want it to be the morning so I can test though!


----------



## mrsmummy2

So hard not to symptom spot!

Trying to ignore the nausea/tiredness/emotional feelings to put me off testing til Thursday!!! :coffee:


----------



## Sidra salim

Thank u tdog,
So there is no way to know wich dpo i am:nope:

Come on ladies, we still have no Af, so we must be positive :winkwink:


----------



## Babydreaming9

So I just set myself up on CTP, momof2 just reminded me about the page, and I inputted all my symptoms and last cycle and this cycle, keeping in mind I only came off BC around the end of May! And its estimated me at 6DPO! Now Im confused?! My last cycle was 25 days but before BC I was a regular 28 day cycle so worked off that as I assumed Id go back to normal now Ive had one proper cycle. We still managed to BD around my fertile days luckily if it is a 25 day cycle. I just dont know now which DPO I am!! This is so hard, it would make sense a little as I had cramps on Sunday 5th and its saying I Od on the 5th according to my pattern last cycle. But I still had Wet CM until the 7th/8th (I estimated the 8th as O day on a 28 cycle) .. what should I do? Any suggestions! X


----------



## tdog

Sidra salim said:


> Thank u tdog,
> So there is no way to know wich dpo i am:nope:
> 
> Come on ladies, we still have no Af, so we must be positive :winkwink:

After a positive lol it's normally between 12-36 hours after you'll ovulate xx


----------



## tdog

*new tests ladies   told you I'd p on one or 2 oh look 3 *


----------



## tdog

So sorry misswaiting is it just spotting?

Momof2 this cycle is being really cruel ain't it huge virtual hugs to you :hugs: xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Well I literally haven't had it touch my pad yet where normally when it's AF this long after I'd be changing my pad it would be full heavy flow and I haven't got period pains like I do normally I've got one sided pain and then like lightening crouch where normally period pains are right across my tummy and into my back but they aren't yet so.more inclined to say spotting at this point but we will see what happens tomorrow if it come full flow or not


----------



## tdog

How many dpo are you could be implantation spotting? Xx


----------



## MissWaiting

6 if I ovulated when ff thinks I did or 10 of I ovulated on that first big temp spike I had


----------



## tdog

They say you implant between 6-12 days so they say xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea so I'm in that window for sure so fingers crossed it isn't AF and is implantation I hope so my other half hopes so to he even said tonight we covered all the bases so there isn't really any reason why you shouldn't be pregnant right now think he is actuall6 quote excited and the fact he came with my to buy tests and I explained the tests to him has him more intrigued now where when we first talked about babies he wasn't excited or anything and just had the sentiment of well we want kids one day so we may aswell start taking risks now hadn't we lol


----------



## jellybeanxx

I was really excited this morning as my temp was so high when I woke up. Tested and BFN. Closely followed by AF arriving :cry:

I hope that spotting stops soon Miss and you get that BFP!


----------



## tdog

Awww how cute is your oh wanting to be involved :)

My oh just well are you then or not :rofl: 

I haven't tested yet but will soon :haha: but I have sticky cm my temp is staying up I feel nauseous I have heartburn aswell:shrug: apart from that nothing else, normally a week before af I have really bad cramping, I have had cramping but mild xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh gosh really jellybean :( im sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Babydreaming9

Aw so sorry Jellybean! Hopefully next cycle :hugs2:

I feel out this month too, I dont know why, Ive just woke up with nothing no symptoms and I just have this gut feeling that I dont feel pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## tdog

:hug: so sorry jellybean :( xx


----------



## tdog

*see told you I'd take more tests I can see a faint line on the frer and the thick handled ic it's always been white but I see a line anyone else*


----------



## Babydreaming9

I cant see anything yet tdog, the photos are so small though I really have to zoom in :shrug: hopefully we will see a definite dark line soon fingers and toes crossed for you x


----------



## tdog

Thank you hun I no this site drains the colour and such out of them aswell :cry: even I can't see now I've uploaded xx


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies, well I woke up to erm... having a spontaneous orgasm in my sleep! I was dreaming about having arthritis in my hands so it certainly wasnt an exciting dream. That was then followed by horrible AF like cramps! I have had this before, its so bizarre.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

TDOG I thought I might see a line on the very first IC at the top. It is tough to see. 

Jelly- NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I am sorry :( 

Misswaiting- That is cute that he is interested and getting excited. 

Afm- My temp has stayed the same for 3 days now. 98.34 F or 36.885 C for the rest of you lol. I am not sure that is a good thing. I expected it to dip or go up after the pains I had yesterday. I am cramping though too. Pretty good pinching cramps on right and left side. Feels like AF is about to start. The cramps do not really stop much either so I am guessing AF is gearing up and she is gonna be a BEAST on FRIDAY :(


----------



## MissWaiting

Tdog I see a line 
AF is officially here heavier today but still no killer cramps yet oh well we get a extra fertile window in augest I guess


----------



## tdog

The lines are so hard to see once uploaded with me being only 8-9dpo I no it's still early :)

Hoping the top one was the one I never have a line on lol as for the cramps I remember having cramps with my kids when was in first trimester.

Misswaiting that sucks big time so sorry :cry: :hugs: xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Thanks hun it's ok just means we get another fertile window this month and I'll be testing the beginning of September so kinda a good job I don't really drink because ibe a hen do the 1st September


----------



## mrsmummy2

Bfn with a 6 days sooner cb.. very dilute urine though ....
Feeling a bit out:nope:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Mrs. DO you only have the clearblue digital?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Its not the digi, its the 2 pack 6 days sooner. There may be a line :shrug: my urine was soooo clear though....


----------



## MissWaiting

Try with a pink dye hun clear blue aren't that sensitive


----------



## mrsmummy2

Unfortunately it was the only ones there were cb digi, the cb i got and tescos own


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OHHH the one with the cross? I hate that one. :( Blue dye right?


----------



## MissWaiting

Try the Tesco own hun sometimes they are quite sensitive I know the Morrison's own are like 15mIu/ml if I've written that right. The boots rest strips are 25 and the first response early reader are 6.5


----------



## Momof2onetube

Morning ladies :wave: hope you all are good. I&#8217;m staying busy with DS


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

GM Momof2. How are ya?


----------



## MissWaiting

Hi mom hope your having a good morning


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m ok, still waiting on AF. Like tick tock :coffee: haven&#8217;t tested anymore. Guess I&#8217;ll have a nice 14 day LP at this rate


----------



## tdog

:hi: Momof2 how are you? Fab news on the lp being longer :) 

Mrsmummy try get a photo and post here I no we question ourself or wether theirs a line or not I no I do... should see trying to look at a frer I have a extremely faint line on one but can't get a pic of it :cry:

I have sore boobs again which I never get before af haven't before I no every cycle different tho, I still feel nauseous no period signs tho like I normally get a week before due 18th so shall see :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

LP of 14 days is great!

I think I am going to wait until wed or Thurs to test. I can't take squintys and indents and thinking there is a dang line but there isn't! Just my wishful thinking haha. Hopefully I can hold out!


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> LP of 14 days is great!
> 
> I think I am going to wait until wed or Thurs to test. I can't take squintys and indents and thinking there is a dang line but there isn't! Just my wishful thinking haha. Hopefully I can hold out!

Oh your better than me :haha: xx


----------



## Babydreaming9

Hi ladies! Ive been so busy today trying to stay occupied, Ive been renovating our new home, and feeling super guilty using paint stripper!! But still no symptoms today, no cramps nothing. Just slightly tender boobs but nothing unusual. Ahh how annoying all of these BFNs! It cant be right?! Out of curiosity whats the difference between the blue dye and pink dyes? I never knew there was a better type to use? Hope youre all enjoying your weekends too xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ehh Tdog- I may not be able to make it but I think I keep getting myself confused. IF I am not sure I ovulated on Friday it may have been Sat. So if I ovulated Sat the 4th wouldn't I technically just be 7days past o? So testing would be way early.. even 8dpo prob too early for me. I think I was always a late implanter.


----------



## MissWaiting

Babydreaming9 said:


> Hi ladies! Ive been so busy today trying to stay occupied, Ive been renovating our new home, and feeling super guilty using paint stripper!! But still no symptoms today, no cramps nothing. Just slightly tender boobs but nothing unusual. Ahh how annoying all of these BFNs! It cant be right?! Out of curiosity whats the difference between the blue dye and pink dyes? I never knew there was a better type to use? Hope youre all enjoying your weekends too xx

Pink dye are easier to see and aren't as notorious for giving evap lines


----------



## tdog

What misswaiting said :)

Hoping if I implanted when I think I did as had sharp pains (if I implanted) then that was 2 days ago :thumbup: that's true I just like to p on sticks as you no :haha: xx


----------



## Babydreaming9

Ah thank you so much both, I will remember this for when I next buy one! 
Oh tdog, I think its the adrenaline rush of excitement that makes you want to POAS more! I had that same feeling last cycle and was totally pee happy! I kept going out to buy new tests but every time I saw a bfn I just felt down all day. Ive vowed not to do it this month!! 

I set a date of 22nd August to test but CTP told me I should expect AF on the 19th, so I will test in 8 days if theres no sign of her.

I will be good, I will be good, I will be good!! :rofl:


----------



## MissWaiting

It's so hard not to pee on a stick isn't it we just want to know if we are pregnant be awesome if there was a way to know like as soon as you ovulated if you caught and of egg was going to stick


----------



## tdog

Oh misswaiting be amazing think we need to suggest it to scientists:haha:

Oh the adrenaline is amazing I just want to pee on one every time I go to loo :haha: :rofl: xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Haha scientist would think we are insane and they wouldn't be half wrong mind lol like my other half totally understands that there are different things in me that drives me when it comes to baby making and it's biological things that he can't understand


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I feel like crap today. I have a really bad allergy tension type of headache with a flasher in my right eye. Feel like I am going to barf which is probably from the migraine w.aura. Just did some laps while the kids were swimming and came back to take some kids tylenol (it is all I have that isn't ibuprofen lol). What is everyone else up too?


----------



## tdog

Awww hope you feel better soon not nice feeling like crap.

Oh is on nights so I'm with the kids well trying to get them to bed lol, tbh I feel like crap aswell I have af cramps and they are bad now feel like the :witch: is coming I feel totally out now :cry: my gums are still bad my boobs are still sore I feel nauseous still I'll keep testing until af or not whichever lol but I keep going to loo thinking it's come :af: stay away xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

How is your CM TDOG? It is only 2:33 PM here. Hope they go to sleep for ya soon!


----------



## aimee_1691

Hi ladies.
Been following this thread in silence I do apologise. My cycles have been abit crazy since I had my implant removed in April. First cycle was 44 days then 34days and last cycles was 28 and I havnt been monitoring my ovulation so would like to think I&#8217;m 11dpo and af is due Wednesday but suppose that would be too simple.

Not really having any symptoms either way. I did take a test yesterday bfn do Judy gonna wait it out now. Good luck ladies.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

GL for next cycle if AF gets ya this one Aimee!


----------



## tdog

:hi: amiee hope all well your end i hate doing that having to wait it out I get so impatient:haha:

Hoping it's sticky still, it's 19:42 here they are quite for now their one in bed but the others are playing atm :lol: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

DS just left to go to his dad&#8217;s, he kept me super busy so I&#8217;m bummed that he had to go. I&#8217;m tempted to take my last FRER, but then I&#8217;m like what&#8217;s the point in seeing another :bfn: ugh!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I get it momof2 but I would probably take it if it were me and tell myself I can always buy more next cycle BAHAH! I am no help I know!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Well I would believe I have an allergy attack going on due to sore throat, dry eyes, sneezing, bad headache but I just looked up the pollen count here and it is medium today and will be low tomorrow and yesterday was low. I was sneezing yesterday too. Not sure what is happening with me. Maybe it is a cold. UGH. Feeling dizzy like. This is fun!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Now if only I got the tugs behind my belly button then I would know but sadly haven't had those yet!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Lots to catch up on!! Sorry ive been quiet.. we've been at my in laws for a roast...
I can't seem to upload my test pic.. file to large &#128580; will try to upload to ctp and link it here


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

oh yay a test to look at :)


----------



## mrsmummy2

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=799586


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

have you done another yet?


----------



## mme

Momof2onetube said:


> DS just left to go to his dads, he kept me super busy so Im bummed that he had to go. Im tempted to take my last FRER, but then Im like whats the point in seeing another :bfn: ugh!

I have had brown discharge since yesterday but still stupidly took an ic this morning and yes a negative bit still tempted to take my last frer, so I know how you feel about wanting to test but not at the same time! I broke down this morning !! Onto cycle 9. Thing is I was so nieive as I thought it would happen more or less right away as it did with my first, with my first our first month we didnt really try as we had family issues which made my mind elsewhere and the second month we tried we conceived and I sort of thought it would be pretty quick again. We were not ready for another till end of last year and now its taking so long Im worried the time gap will be way too big. Im 35 next month and saw my gp a few weeks ago who has referred me


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> have you done another yet?

Nope not yet. Ill do one tomorrow morning (its 8.30pm here)


----------



## Momof2onetube

Im losing my mind. I swore I saw something on an IC, soo I used my last FRER which is :bfn: but damn my pee is dark!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Im so surprised that your frer is bfn momof2! Still no sign of AF ?


----------



## Momof2onetube

Absolutely no sign! I have SO much creamy CM, it&#8217;s rather gross actually. I swear I&#8217;m seeing a line. Wth :wacko:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Have you posted it on ctp? I couldn't even upload mine on here :nope:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

POST IT!!! :) 

Okay MRS. I can't see much on that test but maybe someone else might? I will look forward to the next one!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Here&#8217;s the link.. I didn&#8217;t opt for voting on it 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=799589


----------



## mrsmummy2

I definitely see that momof2!

My DH cant see mine at all.. wondering if I'm seeing lines that arent there :shrug: Ive thrown it away now so I stop checking it :dohh:


----------



## mme

Momof2onetube said:


> Heres the link.. I didnt opt for voting on it
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=799589

I see that !


----------



## tdog

It's a bummer that it won't upload here mrsmummy I'm sure I can see something faint fingers crossed:dust:

I done a ic again I swear I can see something but feel so meh and feel like af on her way.


----------



## tdog

Omg momof2 I definitely see that xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

I think i see a shadow on yours tdog!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

MOMof2 I see that!! :) What about the FRER? You sure there is no line?


----------



## Momof2onetube

What the flipping hay is going on?! Why didn&#8217;t FRER pick anything up from the same pee as the IC that&#8217;s only 20miu?! :wacko:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Absolutely nothing on the FRER Hoping! Notta! I&#8217;m so confused!


----------



## MissWaiting

Mom I see that on the IC without even zooming it is strange it hasn't shown on the first response.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Can you do a water test on the IC mom? HOW strange! A 20 miu IC is more then a 6.5 MIU FRER so weird!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I only have a few ICs left as I&#8217;ve already been taking them. Stark white until now :wacko:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

How strange MOMof2! I hope you figure it out really soon :)


----------



## Momof2onetube

Arg! I hope so too. This is beyond frustrating


----------



## MissWaiting

I bet it is hun I don't understand why your getting positives and negatives when they don't look like evaps either


----------



## mrsmummy2

I hope you figure it out soon :hugs:


----------



## Babydreaming9

Ah momof2 I can see the very very faint line its hardly even there but I can just about see it. This is very bizarre! I really feel for you all these mixed signals! When was AF due? Are you late? Maybe try to get bloods done? They show up before a test. I think that would give you your definite answer!

My twinges are back tonight! Its not cramping or shooting pains, just a little teeny tug every couple of seconds. And then stops! Such a weird feeling I havent felt this before so fingers crossed its a good sign. My boobs arent as sore at the minute either just the very tips of my nipples sorry for all the info!! The sides are tender but only to touch and its hardly anything really! It actually feels comforting! Im sleeping with everything crossed tonight!!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fingers crossed babydreaming!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck Baby!! :)


----------



## tdog

It is strange about the frer tho that like is so obvious tbh I no frer don't always work with everyone xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I don&#8217;t know what my LP is yet as I&#8217;m only second cycle off bc, but I&#8217;m 12dpo so if it&#8217;s a full 14 days, I&#8217;m not quite late! I&#8217;ll see what tomorrow brings and maybe give my gyno a call :wacko:


----------



## MissWaiting

Fingers crossed mom 
Also got fingers crossed for your to baby


----------



## Bumblebeee

Definitely seeing a line momof2, I don't know what exactly is going on but I know there's 2 lines on that test! I am 11dpo today, BFN on IC this morn :cry: My boobs are so sore I literally have to pick them up and cradle them when I want to turn over in bed, I get some tenderness before AF usually but nothing this extreme! My guess is that it's to do with the Clomid x


----------



## MissWaiting

Bumble it could be the clomid which makes the wait even worse doesn't it.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

ugh sorry Bumble! That seems rotten.


----------



## mrsmummy2

:bfn: :nope:
Going by past 2 cycles, af is due tomorrow ... so by all accounts i cant see much changing between now and then! :nope:
I wouldn't be as bothered but Ive felt SO sick the past 5/6 days ... plus sick twice at my MIL yesterday. No clue why my body is messing with me :shrug:


----------



## MissWaiting

Fingers crossed mrsmummy your not.out till AF actually shows.

AFM- this week could honestly not get any worse now had a phone call at 3am off my dad telling me my grandad has passed away so rushed home to Wales been to see my nan and got to see grand and some of the family just sat at my sister's at the moment


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh gosh I'm so sorry misswaiting :hugs:


----------



## MissWaiting

Thanks hun


----------



## Bumblebeee

Yea it is nasty but if killer boobies means Clomid is doing its job and I am one step closer to giving my little girl a sibling, then bring it on :haha: Especially since I didn't even ovulate on it last cycle :cry:
So sorry to hear about your grandfather, whereabouts in Wales are you from? I'm in Caerphilly, about 15 minutes drive from the Castle and about half hour from Cardiff :) x


----------



## tdog

Omg misswaiting so sorry to hear that sending you virtual:hugs:

Awww mrsmummy that's crap especially if you've been feeling nauseous aswell

AFM woke up with really bad af cramps this morn I really didn't want to test didn't see the point with me having cramping, I feel nauseous still have sore boobs and my cramps are bad today :cry: but I did test and the frer has the faintest line on I tried to get it on camera but don't think I can I'll upload what I've got xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ah bumblebee, im really close to you! We're in Risca.


----------



## MissWaiting

Bumblebeee said:


> Yea it is nasty but if killer boobies means Clomid is doing its job and I am one step closer to giving my little girl a sibling, then bring it on :haha: Especially since I didn't even ovulate on it last cycle :cry:
> So sorry to hear about your grandfather, whereabouts in Wales are you from? I'm in Caerphilly, about 15 minutes drive from the Castle and about half hour from Cardiff :) x

I'm north hun Wrexham so home to st Giles the church that's in the 8 wonders of Wales. I'm such a bad Welsh person I've never been to caerphilly or Cardiff I really need to go specially to see caerphilly castle. I grew up just outside of Wrexham loved it but had to move to England for the fella he wouldn't move to Wales so he's been told we are retiring to Wales


----------



## MissWaiting

Tdog sending hugs fingers crossed it's not AF and just egg being like yea you will.know I'm here


----------



## tdog

How are you misswaiting? stupid question really I no.

I hope so u just feel all shitty tbh (pardon my french) um just hoping that if the frer has a vvvfl (from what I saw) I hope it gets darker xx


----------



## Convie

hello, hope its okay to join!
I THINK?? I'm on my 2 week wait, i got a positive OPK last week when OH wasn't here, but then got another positive 3 days ago when he was here and we DTD so lord knows, I sadly have a lot of symptoms normally due to my adeno/endo so don't know what could be something to look out for or just my normal monthly symptoms i always get, but currently cramping up a storm (this could just be a flare up though)


----------



## MissWaiting

tdog said:


> How are you misswaiting? stupid question really I no.
> 
> I hope so u just feel all shitty tbh (pardon my french) um just hoping that if the frer has a vvvfl (from what I saw) I hope it gets darker xx

I'm ok at the moment all I can think of is I'm tired haven't actually slept yet obviously gutted about my grandad but glad I got to see him before he was taken to the hospital ready for the coroner so just wait and see now what they find just so glad I had my other half with me


----------



## tdog

MissWaiting said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> How are you misswaiting? stupid question really I no.
> 
> I hope so u just feel all shitty tbh (pardon my french) um just hoping that if the frer has a vvvfl (from what I saw) I hope it gets darker xx
> 
> I'm ok at the moment all I can think of is I'm tired haven't actually slept yet obviously gutted about my grandad but glad I got to see him before he was taken to the hospital ready for the coroner so just wait and see now what they find just so glad I had my other half with meClick to expand...

Awww hunni at least you got to see him and so glad oh with you if no could hug you right now I would but virtual will have to do :hugs:



Convie said:


> hello, hope its okay to join!
> I THINK?? I'm on my 2 week wait, i got a positive OPK last week when OH wasn't here, but then got another positive 3 days ago when he was here and we DTD so lord knows, I sadly have a lot of symptoms normally due to my adeno/endo so don't know what could be something to look out for or just my normal monthly symptoms i always get, but currently cramping up a storm (this could just be a flare up though)

:hi: hunni welcome hopefully you've caught that eggy:) yea I've heard them flares ups with endo are horrendomeous huge :hugs: and good luck xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Im so sorry to hear about your Grandad Miss :hugs:


----------



## Sidra salim

I am going crazy about my dpo, got two diffrent ovulation dates, wanna cry, cant wait to test , but here all the tests are expensive, and cant waste money to see a bfn , any suggestions is welcome, thank u grls, jst wanted to share a littlebit of my cycle.. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







B4EA3445-186C-4D8B-8A0E-6B12F0671E09.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3









F64AA82D-B985-4D14-A113-95786FB9199B.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bumblebeee

mrsmummy2 said:


> Ah bumblebee, im really close to you! We're in Risca.

Ooh not far at all! One of my best friends lives up that way, she's in Abercarn :)



MissWaiting said:


> I'm north hun Wrexham so home to st Giles the church that's in the 8 wonders of Wales. I'm such a bad Welsh person I've never been to caerphilly or Cardiff I really need to go specially to see caerphilly castle. I grew up just outside of Wrexham loved it but had to move to England for the fella he wouldn't move to Wales so he's been told we are retiring to Wales

That may as well be Australia to us down here, you're miles away :haha: My husband is a heating engineer and he used to do a lot of jobs in Wrexham and it used to take him around 5 hours to drive to work! Caerphilly isn't all that to be honest, The Big Cheese is worth a visit and the Food Festivals but it's a bit boring if there's no events on. The Castle is definitely worth a visit (so I'm told) we kinda take it for granted when we see it all the time I suppose. Xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

So sorry for your loss Miss :hugs:
I&#8217;m out, well no AF, but completely negative IC this morning. Went ahead and ordered a bunch more opks and hpts for next cycle :nope: still confused as, but trying to keep in mind that my gyno said 3-6 months to regulate after bc


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Misswaiting- SO SORRY to hear! Thinking of of you and yours.

Momof2- So sorry! :( 

Fingers crossed next cycle is everyone's cycle who didn't get one this month!


----------



## pamg

Can I join you guys waiting! I'm on my 12th cycle TTC. I'm 5 dpo today. Haven't had any symptoms yet. Going to test on Saturday when I will be 10dpo if I don't start af before then. The last 3 months I've only got to 9dpo. Its my hubbys birthday on Monday & I love to be able to surprise him with a positive test!


----------



## Convie

Sidra salim said:


> I am going crazy about my dpo, got two diffrent ovulation dates, wanna cry, cant wait to test , but here all the tests are expensive, and cant waste money to see a bfn , any suggestions is welcome, thank u grls, jst wanted to share a littlebit of my cycle.. :winkwink:

same here with 2 ovulation dates, I'm either 7dpo or 3dpo :dohh:
can you get ebay cheapies at all? I just ordered 25 for Â£2.50 yesterday


----------



## mme

Im out af in full blow today, roll on month 9, good luck everyone


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ugh sorry MME! :(


----------



## Momof2onetube

Sorry mme :hugs: I wish mine would just show now


----------



## tdog

So sorry mme :hugs:

:hi: welcome new ladies all welcome here.

I'm feeling very much out today having bad cramping my moods are through the roof aswell.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am pissy today too. Thought I was having AF cramping TDOG but turned out to be the runs. TMI I know lol


----------



## mrsmummy2

Welcome new ladies:wave:

So sorry mme :hugs:

Oh no hoping!! The runs are the worst :dohh:

Afm - no cramps AT ALL today.. which is very odd for me the day before AF should be due.. still nauseous..
Will retest if no AF tomorrow.
I'm still taking it as I'm out, but I'm ok with that as its the first proper cycle trying again after my mc.
At least if AF shows I'll have a chance to shift some weight first!!!

Hope we will be keeping this thread going even if some of us are out and carry it forward to next cycle!

:dust:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi Mrs.mummy! Yes I believe we will continue this thread on :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am still waiting for one of us to get a BFP at least! COME ON BFPS!


----------



## mrsmummy2

August seems a pretty slow month on the bfp front! :coffee:


----------



## Convie

oh I'm sorry to hear that mme :(


----------



## tdog

Oh no hoping I had diarrhea the past few days aswell, hope you feel better soon

I got some new ics today took one and can see a faint line.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Woot! Maybe the Diarrhea is a good sign? It was my chemical cycle. We shall see. I think I see it too TDOG but I need my home computer it would be more clear then my work comp. 

I have had 4 temps be the same this cycle which from what I am finding on other sites means my hormones have balanced or I am gonna get my BFP. HAHAH either way I will take it!


----------



## tdog

Oh glad you can see it I feel I was going :loopy: :haha:

When you planning on testing did you say? Xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I took a test this am. Thought I saw a line/indent. Destroyed the test by opening it. Saw a colorless line and BINNED it. LOL I may try again later today or just wait until Wednesday. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## tdog

Was it a frer? I pulled one of mine apart but mine was pink I tried to get a pic if it and can't seem to Dan camera :haha: Oh can't wait to see tests from you :) xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I think I can see something tdog! Fx&#8217;d 
Good luck Hoping!
Hello to the new ladies :wave:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I couldn't tell if mine was pink or not .TOO FAINT


----------



## tdog

I'm glad you can see something not just me then lol I had a vvvfl line on a frer buy camera wouldn't pic it up so hopefully if it's the real deal will get darker I feel so nauseous still and the cramping gone but my cm seems to have gone creamy now :shrug:

How are you momof2 xx


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I couldn't tell if mine was pink or not .TOO FAINT

I used my touch on my phone :haha: xx


----------



## Babydreaming9

Hi ladies! Ive missed so much of this chatty thread! 
So sorry about your loss miss, were all sending huge :hugs2: to you! 
Hopefully next cycle will send so much luck to all of us on here!

As for me, I have been having toilet trips lots today, and when I do need to go and cant I get some cramping! My BBs are heavy but not overly tender, but I have got some Montgomery tubercles early (I think thats how its spelt) this cycle! Usually they appear the day or two before AF, and Im not due until apparently 19th by CTP or 22nd by my estimation! 
Sooo that makes me 8DPO according to CTP or 6DPO if I follow a 28 day cycle this month, its so hard to tell where I am. :shrug: 

How is everyone today?


----------



## Sidra salim

Convie said:


> Sidra salim said:
> 
> 
> I am going crazy about my dpo, got two diffrent ovulation dates, wanna cry, cant wait to test , but here all the tests are expensive, and cant waste money to see a bfn , any suggestions is welcome, thank u grls, jst wanted to share a littlebit of my cycle.. :winkwink:
> 
> same here with 2 ovulation dates, I'm either 7dpo or 3dpo :dohh:
> can you get ebay cheapies at all? I just ordered 25 for £2.50 yesterdayClick to expand...

Thank u for your reply, no dear ebay dont send here, I tried, but they dont ship. To my country, just bought 3 tests, lets see when i get any courage :D


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m ok tdog. Still no AF at 13dpo, thought dtd last night might bring her along, but nope! I know this isn&#8217;t my month, but I&#8217;m alright with that. Just had a chat with my mom and she said a summer baby would be nice too. I was rooting for an April baby but that&#8217;s ok! Maybe next cycle if this one ever ends :haha:


----------



## MissWaiting

Bumblebeee said:


> mrsmummy2 said:
> 
> 
> Ah bumblebee, im really close to you! We're in Risca.
> 
> Ooh not far at all! One of my best friends lives up that way, she's in Abercarn :)
> 
> 
> 
> MissWaiting said:
> 
> 
> I'm north hun Wrexham so home to st Giles the church that's in the 8 wonders of Wales. I'm such a bad Welsh person I've never been to caerphilly or Cardiff I really need to go specially to see caerphilly castle. I grew up just outside of Wrexham loved it but had to move to England for the fella he wouldn't move to Wales so he's been told we are retiring to WalesClick to expand...
> 
> That may as well be Australia to us down here, you're miles away :haha: My husband is a heating engineer and he used to do a lot of jobs in Wrexham and it used to take him around 5 hours to drive to work! Caerphilly isn't all that to be honest, The Big Cheese is worth a visit and the Food Festivals but it's a bit boring if there's no events on. The Castle is definitely worth a visit (so I'm told) we kinda take it for granted when we see it all the time I suppose. XxClick to expand...

Yea lol think that's why I haven't been South but totally need to. It's all good I don't need events as long as there is plenty of historical stuff for me to look at I'm happy lol


----------



## MissWaiting

Momof2onetube said:


> Im ok tdog. Still no AF at 13dpo, thought dtd last night might bring her along, but nope! I know this isnt my month, but Im alright with that. Just had a chat with my mom and she said a summer baby would be nice too. I was rooting for an April baby but thats ok! Maybe next cycle if this one ever ends :haha:

So sorry hun. I'm rooting for a baby that just isn't due in June I can't cope with any more June birthdays


----------



## aimee_1691

Tried another test and bfn still :nope:
 



Attached Files:







96F6897D-2258-4302-8835-1BDCEA9C6D91.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> Im ok tdog. Still no AF at 13dpo, thought dtd last night might bring her along, but nope! I know this isnt my month, but Im alright with that. Just had a chat with my mom and she said a summer baby would be nice too. I was rooting for an April baby but thats ok! Maybe next cycle if this one ever ends :haha:

At least you no your lp is longer eh? I think we will be on a thread together again I'm feeling totally out today according to ff I'm 10dpo but ctp and my calculation I'm 9dpo so shall see lol xx


----------



## tdog

aimee_1691 said:


> Tried another test and bfn still :nope:

Good luck lovely :) I'm not seeing anything either xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Tdog, I hope for your sake we aren&#8217;t! But I wouldn&#8217;t mind at all if we are! :rofl: my LP has clearly lengthened. Hopefully AF comes soon though, and I don&#8217;t have a stupid long cycle


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> Tdog, I hope for your sake we arent! But I wouldnt mind at all if we are! :rofl: my LP has clearly lengthened. Hopefully AF comes soon though, and I dont have a stupid long cycle

Yea their is that I'd love a :bfp: but what be even better if we all got together xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I AGREE!! BFPS ALL around. We all need to move to the next level together!! HAHA


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hoping, you&#8217;re not out yet! Settle down :rofl: but truly, where are the :bfp:s hiding?!


----------



## tdog

*yep read that right more tests*





Don't no why it's posting side ways :rofl: xx


----------



## KROERT56

Hey ladies, long time no see. I see some familiar names from the July testing thread.

Don't mind me, just stalking for a few more days before a FRER will be a bit more reliable. &#128514;

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Babydreaming9

Morning Ladies! So 7DPO today I make it or 9DPO with CTP, and if I got up one more time in the night for a wee I swear I would cry!! I was up at midnight, 3am, 5am and 7am!! And I went just before bed at 10:30, which would usually see me through til morning. If this does turn out to be a cheeky little egg I hope it doesnt last for the whole 9 months, Im exhausted!! :rofl:


----------



## Sidra salim

It was me saying, dont wanna waste money on negatives :haha:
But its me also, on 9dpo orr 6 dpo , feeling like a fool, but its addictive,
 



Attached Files:







8F5B523C-6F3E-4BA0-8460-B856F4CCE218.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## littlemiller

Good morning ladies, I am out! Best of luck to you all this month. I shall be stalking this thread to follow along with you :)


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh no littlemiller! :hugs:
Fx for you this cycle <3


----------



## tdog

:hugs: littleMiller :dust: for your next cycle

Sidra yes it's very addictive :rofl:

I did a few more tests don't think I can see anything, tbh think I need to stop testing I'm stressing over it now, I have one more frer and a few ics left and that's it, but have a feeling af is on her way ctp I'm 10dpo and ff I'm 11dpo, I might test thursday and if :bfn: I'll wait until af if not I'll test xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Not sure if bfn today.... slight shadow but camera won't pick it up. Another blue dye though, but this time Tesco not CB...... no AF to wake up to this morning though and no cramps at all. Still got nausea..... :shrug:
Will retest tomorrow if no AF


----------



## tdog

When you due again Mrsmummy? I've forgotten who's due when :rofl: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Today if i go by thw past 2 cycles! :)


----------



## tdog

Oh so theirs still time :)

I'll upload for all you that like to squint or even see a :bfn: :cry:


----------



## aimee_1691

tdog said:


> *yep read that right more tests*
> 
> View attachment 1040989
> 
> 
> View attachment 1040991
> 
> 
> Don't no why it's posting side ways :rofl: xx


Im sure I can see a shadow on the bottom pic :happydance:


----------



## tdog

Thank you for looking hun I'm baffled tbh as today's test seem faint I no I have time :lol: xx


----------



## aimee_1691

When are you due af? X


----------



## tdog

Either Friday or sat xx


----------



## tdog

I no I no no more testing I said but I think I see a shadow... I supose if in doubt throw it out :rofl:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

BFN for me today too 9dpo or 10 dpo not really sure. I thought the 18th was FRIDAY guys.. turns out it is Saturday. My period is due sat and I am 85% sure she is coming right as scheduled. Man do my hips/back/and butt (At the top of the cheeks) ache! MY husband will be out of town this next month so I will be watching you all and hoping for those BFPS!! He said he may come back to me for labor day weekend which would just so happen to be when I should ovulate but we shall see if not no worries I will root for you all! 

Sorry the witch got you Miller.


----------



## aimee_1691

tdog said:


> I no I no no more testing I said but I think I see a shadow... I supose if in doubt throw it out :rofl:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1041021


Rubbish lighting and quite pixelated on my phone so I cant see very well. 

28 days for me is actually Thursday I thought it was tomorow. 
Have been getting some backache and feel quite windy high up in my stomach so got a feeling shes on her way! I only have one ic and wo frer left so I will just wait it out now if nothing by Monday then I will test! She says haha!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m officially out! Woke up to AF! That puts me at a 27 day cycle. I&#8217;ll take it :D


----------



## mrsmummy2

Cant see anything on that tdog but I'm on my phone.

Sorry for bfn hoping. Still chance for a bfp! If not, hopefully your DH will be back right on time to dtd!! :happydance:

Fingers crossed for you aimee!

So sorry momof2 :hugs: glad your LP has lengthened though!

AFM - no AF yet, which is unusual for me as she usually shows first thing in the morning :shrug:
Possible squinter has been binned as i kept looking back at it :haha:
No cramps still, but have a wet feeling and keep going to the bathroom to check :haha:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck mrs! And yes, my LP has lengthened to 13 days. Woot! I&#8217;m happy with that


----------



## tdog

Awww momof2 sorry about af at least it's lengthened a little now :)

Its ok ladies honest I'm so stressed with it all I've just had the sharpest pain in my left ovary which lasted about 5 - 10 mins, I just feel out now xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Fx&#8217;d for you tdog! I&#8217;m still following you all along to hopefully :bfp:s if that&#8217;s ok!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ugh Tdog- I am right there with you. I keep having sharp pains on each side but randomly through the day. Shooting pains down the boobs today. Achey hips off and on. Butt cramps LMAO who gets butt cramps!? OH AND EVEN more interesting is that one side of my vagina is 98.48 and the other side is 98.34 (5th day in a row) EXPLAIN THAT! Lol .. maybe my bbt thermometer is going bad. I have only had it like 4-5 months though.

Momof2- Well I am glad you are out of limbo now but sorry it wasn't for a BFP. Glad you have a longer cycle! YAY!


----------



## KROERT56

You ladies seem to have a decent eye, so I'm hoping maayyyybe someone here sees something? Or can afford that I'm a crazy B? 

Pretty please with sugar on top? Lol
It's still a bit early, this was the picture taken yesterday around noon. Also took a digital which was negative, so I did what any national person would do, I ripped that sucker apart and could SWEAR I saw a second line (I know you're not supposed to do this, but I think I've passed the logic lines here lol)

Anyway, this is 7DPO, it's a real squinter, I did darken the photo a little because it was not photographing well.
 



Attached Files:







darkenedphoto.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I can see the line. Not sure if it is pink or not. GOOD LUCK!! :)


----------



## KROERT56

Thanks, Hoping!

It's very hard to tell especially with the picture quality I need to post here lol but I've never seen any line so I'm a little hopeful! &#128522;
Will keep you guys posted when I test with tomorrow's FMU


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It is good to be hopeful!! I hope it has pink and turns into a BFP! Are you sure you are only 7dpo?


----------



## tdog

Oh I see a line also :) fingers crossed it's early :bfp: :):thumbup:

Momof2 of course you can still linger here :) :thumbup:

Hoping that's strange one side hotter than the other eh :lol: im pretty sure af on her way to show her ugly face if she is onwards to next cycle :lol: im just going to stop focusinv on symptom spotting aswell :rofl: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yeah I am going to test again Friday probably but that will be it. I have one FRER left and I do not want to buy anymore for a BFN.


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Yeah I am going to test again Friday probably but that will be it. I have one FRER left and I do not want to buy anymore for a BFN.


Snap I was going to Thursday then obviously no af sat then I'll have to buy another but I have one frer left a few asda ones and a few ics but ics can sometimes not pick up a line :shrug: I found that 5 year ago lol xx


----------



## KROERT56

Hoping, pretty sure. I don't temp, but I'm a very consistent 25 day cycle and almost always O on CD9. I can usually tell based on symptoms (err-mood lol). Also (TMI sorry) bowel movements are way more loose than usually are one week before AF. My fingers are certainly crossed.

Anyone else testing tomorrow AM?

Fx for everyone here!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OOO good Kro! Hoping for a BFP for ya! 

Tdog- If I see a line Friday you know I will go get like 10 more BAHAH


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> OOO good Kro! Hoping for a BFP for ya!
> 
> Tdog- If I see a line Friday you know I will go get like 10 more BAHAH

Well obviously:rofl: just the natural thing to do :rofl: I think I got my hopes up tbh thinking this was it but I no (gut instinct) I'm not just waiting for :witch: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Kroert - definitely see a line, just unsure of colour! Good luck hun
It is my goal not to symptom spot this cycle :rofl:


----------



## tdog

:rofl: we always say that but we do :rofl: I swore I would this cycle but I did obviously :haha: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I think I symptom spotted the WORST this cycle haha!

still am for every bing but it is more like OH NO AM I gonna start my AF today!?


----------



## jellybeanxx

Kro I see a line! Good luck!

Mo2 sorry AF got you but at least the silver lining is a decent cycle length and LP. This new cycle will be our cycle!!

Hopeful youre not out until AF shows and hopefully she stays away! Good that your DH might be back for your fertile window if not though. Ive always wanted to know what labour day is (and why you shouldnt wear white after that :huh:) everything I know about American culture comes from TV shows and a few holidays there :haha:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Kro - i see it!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Labor day is A DAY OFF! :) woot woot! LOL


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Labor day is A DAY OFF! :) woot woot! LOL

How long are your cycle lengths? Was just thinking we might ov together again but I'm pretty sure you said yours is shorter than mine :haha: xx


----------



## tdog

Just funny thing you think of :rofl: xx


----------



## KROERT56

Momof2onetube said:


> Kroert - definitely see a line, just unsure of colour! Good luck hun
> It is my goal not to symptom spot this cycle :rofl:

Bwahahaha you are funny! Lmao

I was doing SO good until I had a massive headache yesterday. I rarely get headaches to this extent, so I did what we all do, I found some PTs and peed. Lol headache is still raging, so who knows.

Oy, just wish it would either happen or not, but these faint lines are bullshit lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am averaging at a 29 day cycle right now. My ovulation typically occurs exactly 14 days from next due date of period so I am assuming if period comes on the 18th (Sat) then 16th is when it would be due next month so 14 days before that would be 09/06/18 (day before Labor day).


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I am averaging at a 29 day cycle right now. My ovulation typically occurs exactly 14 days from next due date of period so I am assuming if period comes on the 18th (Sat) then 16th is when it would be due next month so 14 days before that would be 09/06/18 (day before Labor day).

I have a 31 day cycle but my next ovulation (if I come on 18th) would be 2/9/18 cycle day 16-17 is when I ovulate, yours seems like it should be before Idk ignore me LMAO:haha: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

If AF gets me tomorrow, my fertile days are right over our family camping trip :dohh:
Thats gonna be interesting.... :rofl:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I gave you the wrong date! BAHAHA Labor day is 09/03 I meant 09/02 or in your format 02/09/2018. WOOPS! That is what happens when you are trying to multi task at work while taking a call. SO yes we should ovulate the same time again!


Mrs- You are going to have to get creative ;) HEHEHE!


----------



## tdog

Thought so :haha: I thought us women were good at multitasking:rofl:

:rofl: yes you'll have to get very creative:haha: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ha NORMALLY I am but I do not know I was on a call and looking at my calendar etc bahah


----------



## mrsmummy2

:rofl:


----------



## aimee_1691

KROERT56 said:


> You ladies seem to have a decent eye, so I'm hoping maayyyybe someone here sees something? Or can afford that I'm a crazy B?
> 
> Pretty please with sugar on top? Lol
> It's still a bit early, this was the picture taken yesterday around noon. Also took a digital which was negative, so I did what any national person would do, I ripped that sucker apart and could SWEAR I saw a second line (I know you're not supposed to do this, but I think I've passed the logic lines here lol)
> 
> Anyway, this is 7DPO, it's a real squinter, I did darken the photo a little because it was not photographing well.

100 percent can see something! Fingers crossed for progression xx


----------



## Babydreaming9

Im feeling out this cycle too! Dont know why I just dont feel anything today at all, I feel normal and AF is due at the weekend, my CM is drying up which Ive read isnt consistent with early pregnancy from a few threads. So I think Ill be joining a few of you in the September cycle! X


----------



## tdog

:rofl: Hoping sometimes I txt what I'm saying or say what I'm texting now explain that :rofl: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I do the same! :)

I had dry CM when I had my chemical Babydreaming so I am not sure that is a good thing but I can only tell you what I had when I got my BFP lol


----------



## tdog

My cm is varying from creamy to dry was sticky, I don't think you can tell from your cm in early preg as when I got my :bfp: with ds3 I had dry cm aswell good luck babydreaming I think we analyse everything I do all the time :haha: but the I think as women we no when we are pregnant we have a gut feeling and my gut feeling for me is saying NO NOT THIS MONTH :rofl: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

My gut feeling is confused TDOG! lol .. and yes I agree you can't go by CM per everything I read. I just know I am always wet so when I noticed I was dry last cycle it was odd. I am dry ISH this cycle too.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Anyone ever feel like they just kicked right in the middle of the uterus? CUZ that just happened OUCH! lol I wasn't even tryin to symptom spot HONEST it just happened and was painful!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Totally had that before hoping! Super odd isnt it?!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I almost wonder if I have endometriosis! .. SIGH!


----------



## tdog

I have had that before hoping we can't help but symptom spot :rofl: wish my gut feeling would be confused aswell but it's not :rofl: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ugh TDOG- I try to be a positive optimistic person so that side of me is still rooting and egging me on but the pessimist says 10 dpo and not even a speck on a FRER ..HAHA no girl no... so I am sure AF will be here Sat right on time but a girl can dream until it is over!!!:wacko::blush::haha:


----------



## tdog

That is very true hoping loving the positivity:D :thumbup: some days I'm super positive some days I'm not buy I'm not a positive person anyway lol xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Aww tdog well sometimes I have my moments. This is only my 4th month of giving it a go and I get annoyed with it if I am being honest. I may be optimistic but PATIENT I am NOT.


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Aww tdog well sometimes I have my moments. This is only my 4th month of giving it a go and I get annoyed with it if I am being honest. I may be optimistic but PATIENT I am NOT.

Oh my patience is so slim tbh none existent :lol: I think we get frustrated because we thing jeez shouldn't take this long should it, when ttc we stress ourself and focus purely on that that our bodies like ha not this month woman :haha: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I agree. We get super involved and we count the days and the days seem LONG.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Bfn this morning.....
Come on AF shift your butt ... ive got baby making to do ! :haha: :coffee:


----------



## Babydreaming9

Ah well thats reassuring, thank you ladies, usually my CM dries up before AF so just assumed thats what itll be maybe I shouldnt symptom spot my CM. My boobs arent as sore as last cycle either by this time I couldnt even stand up without holding them in :rofl: but theyre just sensitive to touch atm. I still dont feel like anythings happened this month Im not even tempted to buy any tests yet so only time will tell I suppose! Im 8DPO by my estimation and 10DPO by CTP. Not sure which to go with so tracking both :shrug:


----------



## tdog

Come on mrsmummy:witch: is dragging her heals ain't she :haha:

AFM af cramping has gone off still feel nauseous and my boobs are still sore, I thought I had a frer left for tomorrow but I don't I have few asda ones and a few ics dam :lol: my temp dropped yesterday and went back up again today.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ooh temp rise is a good sign tdog! Fingers crossed!
Not sure if my test this morn is a squinter?! Taking it as bfn though and chucked it in the bin! No AF though... :coffee:

Had awful news this morning that my SIL had her first scan at 15 weeks and no HB... she has to deliver tomorrow:cry:
Lifes cruel sometimes...


----------



## Sidra salim

Hi grls, after bfn yesterday I thought today ill got my period, i am cd28.. my af is pretty regular (cd28/29 or even27) .. but no sign, maybe its late bcs of the clomid.. I remember reading that clomid delays the period, anyone can confirm that??? Pls?
Anyway, no symptons yet(never had any even af or pregnancy), only one thing is different, is when i stand up quickly, i feel pain in my ovaries , like doing some pushing that hurts, dnt knw wht that means, this tww gonna make me insane.. and my temp is 36.8 same frome 5 days now..
Want some replies pls girls. :blush:


----------



## KROERT56

So just woke up to some brown spotting and this. I can definitely see something here. If my calculations are correct, I'm 9-10dpo? Could this seriously be? Other than this spotting and early breast tenderness, I feel totally normal. Now I'll be googling for the next week to find out what else could cause this. Oy! Nervous, but I can see something there without squinting..
 



Attached Files:







sooo.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Ooh temp rise is a good sign tdog! Fingers crossed!
> Not sure if my test this morn is a squinter?! Taking it as bfn though and chucked it in the bin! No AF though... :coffee:
> 
> Had awful news this morning that my SIL had her first scan at 15 weeks and no HB... she has to deliver tomorrow:cry:
> Lifes cruel sometimes...

Oh no life is so cruel poor poor woman that's awful so sorry to hear that :cry: :hugs:

I did cave and test but a ic and sure I can see something without squinting I'm feeling good today tho not like the past few days :haha:



Sidra salim said:


> Hi grls, after bfn yesterday I thought today ill got my period, i am cd28.. my af is pretty regular (cd28/29 or even27) .. but no sign, maybe its late bcs of the clomid.. I remember reading that clomid delays the period, anyone can confirm that??? Pls?
> Anyway, no symptons yet(never had any even af or pregnancy), only one thing is different, is when i stand up quickly, i feel pain in my ovaries , like doing some pushing that hurts, dnt knw wht that means, this tww gonna make me insane.. and my temp is 36.8 same frome 5 days now..
> Want some replies pls girls. :blush:

Fingers crossed you get a :bfp: soon if your always on time aswell with af, I have had them pains like really sharp pains in ovaries but don't no what it means sorry (useless advice lol) your temp normally stays the same after ovulation until af due and drops sometimes I can tell from my temps good luck :dust:



KROERT56 said:


> So just woke up to some brown spotting and this. I can definitely see something here. If my calculations are correct, I'm 9-10dpo? Could this seriously be? Other than this spotting and early breast tenderness, I feel totally normal. Now I'll be googling for the next week to find out what else could cause this. Oy! Nervous, but I can see something there without squinting..

Oh my I see that :wohoo: :happydance: fingers crossed it gets darker:)


----------



## tdog

This is the test.



Now uploaded I can't see nowt it's drained the pic :cry:


----------



## tdog

Darkened photo


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Kro! I see that :) Hopefully it darkens up real nice for you. 

Mrs. I am so sorry to hear about your SIL!!! :( THAT IS SO CRUEL and crappy! Sorry AF is taking her time to show up unless you turn out pregnant haha! 

Sidra- I also get those pains when I move to fast sometimes. 

AFM - I still am also getting the same temps 5 days in a row. Had a dream I started my AF early so she is probably on her way right on time. Heart rate didn't get up that high this cycle only 5 over from where it started so I am assuming I am also out. Not even going to waste a test today.


----------



## tdog

I only done a ic because have loads :haha: hopefully af stays away if that line is what I'm thinking it is and looks pink surely should be darker tomorrow right? I no ics don't progress tho xx


----------



## KROERT56

Tdog- the photo quality is terrible with how small these pictures need to be! I think I can see something! How many DPO was this?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I knew I missed someone. Tdog- I am not sure what I am seeing. It is REALLY hard for me to see positives on IC'S unless they are dark though.


----------



## tdog

I am 11 by my calculations or 12 by ff I no the photos need to be so small it's stupid can't see a thing once they uploaded, I'm not stressing over it any more I have a load of ics so just peeing on them I don't care I'm a poas addict:haha: I thought I had a frer for tomorrow but I haven't gutted xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Kro - i definitely see that! Fx for great progression!

Tdog - i think i see a shadow?! Not sure.

Hoping- strange that your temps are the same?! Perhaps you need a new thermometer? 

Afm - still no af. Damp in that area though!!:blush: 
Keep going to check for AF but nothing. No cramps either. So so strange. Ill use a digi on the weekend if no AF!


----------



## tdog

I would mrsmummy I think our cycles like to mess with our head I have it when it does that.

Thanks for looking hun if it is a true shadow then I think should be darker by tomorrow or Friday due af sat so not holding on to much, I have a really bad twinge in my left ovary to the point I had to bend over it hurt bad xx


----------



## Sidra salim

Fingers crossed for all of us.. thank u for your replies gurls ;$


----------



## KROERT56

I really hope a few of us can start the May babies thread! Fingers crossed so hard for us for a sticky bean!!


----------



## tdog

KROERT56 said:


> I really hope a few of us can start the May babies thread! Fingers crossed so hard for us for a sticky bean!!

Be nice mine as you can see were colder months I'd love a spring/summer baby :) be really nice COME ON :bfp: :haha: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am probably going to get another BBT just in case Mrs. but I kinda hate temping anyways lol I do not know why I bother. Wont change the outcome either way and it just confuses/frustrates me more so maybe I wont temp at all and just go with the flow.


----------



## mrsmummy2

I hate temping too! It drives me insane. Plus i hate to see the decline.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Exactly! Still no AF for you MRS?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Nope! Im completely baffled. No cramps, no sign of her coming, nothing!

I got my test out of the bin:blush: theres 100% something there... but its almost 12 hrs later, so not sure if its just an evap :shrug:
Cannot get a picture that captures what I'm seeing though!!! :nope:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Come on bfp!!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

All I worry, is that the one time I've had a "late" bfp (I was 10 days late for AF when I got a faint, but totally there, positive) was my MC. I wonder if that was a sign that my HCG wasn't rising properly... now I worry that if I still haven't gotten a positive by now, surely that's a bit dodgy? However, I didn't take any opks/temp etc, so can't actually pin point ovulation... so all I can think is I ovulated "late" ? Clueless.


----------



## tdog

Mrsmummy you may have ovulated later than you thought :) fingers crossed for a :bfp: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

I hope so tdog!! :D


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> I hope so tdog!! :D

Still no sign of af? Xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Not at all. Its so strange!!


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Not at all. Its so strange!!

Mmm it is strange especially if your like clock work, hopefully either :bfp: or af so you no either way be keeping an eye out :haha: when you testing again did you say? Xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

My plan is at the weekend, but may do it friday


----------



## aimee_1691

Ok so this is my last ic (just ordered more)

I did the test got sidetracked and forgot about it until went back to the bathroom about 10 I used after so I dont wven know if I should of looked at it! 
Started getting my hopes up and then Ive done the negative photo edit and now I think its just a dodgy ink run:cry:

Af is due tomorow I think based off last cycle!

Opinions ladies please :(


----------



## aimee_1691

Sorry I couldnt get any closer it would lose focus
 



Attached Files:







B96E0840-5847-4CB8-82BD-CA0580CCCECA.jpeg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 7









1C297DCF-8C2A-4BE1-8643-6F76DF0CCFDE.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 11









F2673B17-5E62-4ADC-BE61-5E70B69DF1D1.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Convie

aimee_1691 said:


> Sorry I couldnÂt get any closer it would lose focus

does look a lot like an ink run but I'd take another one as soon as you can get another if af doesn't come :hugs:


----------



## Surprised 38

That sure looks like a bfp! 
I haven&#8217;t been on in a few days, was too busy obsessing over symptoms. I still have every sign in the book, stronger than last pregnancy, especially nausea. Tested this morning with a clear blue and got the faintest barely there positive. Testing again tomorrow am haha this wait is killing me! Af would be due tomorrow but god only knows when I ovulated! Tdog have you tested yet?


----------



## aimee_1691

Thanks for taking a look. So frustrating! Knowing I cantbtest again for a few days but then af could arrive soon anyway so at least then I have some tests for next cycle.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## mrsmummy2

CD1... :witch: got me! Onto September... and getting creative by making camping trip babies :haha:


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> CD1... :witch: got me! Onto September... and getting creative by making camping trip babies :haha:

Oh I'm so sorry gun :hugs: :dust: for next cycle xx


----------



## Convie

mrsmummy2 said:


> CD1... :witch: got me! Onto September... and getting creative by making camping trip babies :haha:

its always more fun when you have to be stealthy about it :happydance:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks hun <3

I'm alright surprisingly! I think the news of my SIL shook me, so this is probably a blessing in disguise.

PS. I've not noticed a September testing thread, so I've started one for anyone that's ready to move over?
Hope I haven't just missed it and will be treading on someones toes!!! :dohh:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Convie said:


> mrsmummy2 said:
> 
> 
> CD1... :witch: got me! Onto September... and getting creative by making camping trip babies :haha:
> 
> its always more fun when you have to be stealthy about it :happydance:Click to expand...

haha!!! I agree :haha:


----------



## tdog

Yes I did test this morn and saw a pink line within mins but it's faint I no I shouldn't look back after so long but looked at it took a pic and it's pink (looks disgusting tho giving ably of warning) xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

I see it tdog :happydance:


----------



## Convie

tdog said:


> Yes I did test this morn and saw a pink line within mins but it's faint I no I shouldn't look back after so long but looked at it took a pic and it's pink (looks disgusting tho giving ably of warning) xx
> 
> View attachment 1041107
> 
> 
> View attachment 1041109

i do see it in the second one :winkwink:


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Thanks hun <3
> 
> I'm alright surprisingly! I think the news of my SIL shook me, so this is probably a blessing in disguise.
> 
> PS. I've not noticed a September testing thread, so I've started one for anyone that's ready to move over?
> Hope I haven't just missed it and will be treading on someones toes!!! :dohh:

I'll be joining that if the :witch: gets me :) the last one was late being put up aswell xx


----------



## tdog

I'm just a Bit weary as it's out time limit but it was their when I done it I've just done another one because of that one lol xx


----------



## Convie

I feel like I'm probably already out, I think my first ovulation test was the correct one because I am having serious period symptoms, had pinching uterus (this is normal for me) cramping and cravings for carbs and cheese lol, not end of the world though if it is my period coming, I'm just hoping so comes a bit early/on time judging by first ovulation so I will be fertile while me and OH go on holiday to prague, get some holiday luck :haha:


----------



## tdog




----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> I feel like I'm probably already out, I think my first ovulation test was the correct one because I am having serious period symptoms, had pinching uterus (this is normal for me) cramping and cravings for carbs and cheese lol, not end of the world though if it is my period coming, I'm just hoping so comes a bit early/on time judging by first ovulation so I will be fertile while me and OH go on holiday to prague, get some holiday luck :haha:

Awww hun :hugs: at least it be on time hun I think we no our body xx


----------



## Convie

tdog said:


> View attachment 1041111
> 
> 
> View attachment 1041113

i dont see it in these ones :(


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry Mrs.! 

Tdog- I am going to have to check it out when I get home but woot I hope it turns into your BFP!


----------



## Babydreaming9

So sorry about the witch arriving mrsmummy and you SIL, thats so awful to hear and I hope shes ok! Life can be so so cruel it really is not fair!

Tdog - I cant see them!! I dont know if its just my phone Ill need to look on the computer I think! 

Afm - I think I will cave and test soon, Ive got a terrible pinching pain thats lasted all day today its not cramps, its not a dull ache either its definitely a tight pinch central and low in my abdomen and it will not budge!! I think it felt even worse because of decorating the house today but Ive felt it all afternoon and still now. My minds in overdrive. I feel guilty doing so much at the house and using paint etc but we NEED to get in this house ASAP!! :cry:

Im wondering if this is what ladies who have experienced implantation pain have felt??


----------



## tdog

Sounds like could be implantation hun fingers crossed it is :dust:

I do see a line irl just have to see if gets darker I'm due af Fri or sat xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck babydreaming!


----------



## Convie

hopefully there's a darker line Friday tdog :D

so I'm confused, not sure if these could be symptoms or I'm actually getting sick, I hope I'm not getting sick as my partner starts his leave next week and seeing as I have only seen him for 2 days in the last 4 months I'd like to be semi healthy for the short amount of time I have him back :(
ive woken up this morning though cramping really badly, like worse than my normal, I actually thought I was coming on, but I haven't, my lower back is killing me which rarely happens, body aches, I'm getting a sore throat and a headache, not sure what to think as we only dtd 6 days ago so feel like it would be too soon for symptoms anyway.
lord knows, I've written everything down anyway as I need all this information for my gyno next month. geeze this ttc really makes you over think every ache and pain - _-


----------



## tdog

Convie they could be signs I no when I got my :bfp: I had a "pregnancy cold" so can happen fingers crossed 

AFM cramping big time today expecting :witch: anytime soon my temp has dropped aswell I'm thinking it will carry on dropping aswell :cry: I did test but would have thought be darker if it is something :shrug: I am 12-13dpo now aswell.


----------



## Babydreaming9

Hopefully its a good sign Convie, I had cramping very soon after we DTD so I do think its possible Im still waiting for my BFP this month and currently toying with the idea of going to buy tests or waiting it out for an AF show or no show :shrug:


----------



## Convie

Babydreaming9 said:


> Hopefully its a good sign Convie, I had cramping very soon after we DTD so I do think its possible Im still waiting for my BFP this month and currently toying with the idea of going to buy tests or waiting it out for an AF show or no show :shrug:

see weirdly the day after we dtd I had this weird feeling like butterflies in my uterus, sounds so strange I was in the car with OH talking to him about it because it felt so strange and I've never had it before but we just joked saying it's the swimmers trying to find somewhere to go :lol:

I'd say wait it out but I know if I was in the same position I'd be going out and buying tests because I'm. impatient, so completely up to you! I just bought 30 on ebay for £2.50 because I know each month I'm not going to be able to control myself &#128514;


----------



## Convie

tdog I don't see any lines on them :( hoping it's a bit of a late line shower :hugs:


----------



## aimee_1691

Sorry trig I don&#8217;t see anything.

AF got me!


----------



## aimee_1691

Tdog*


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry Aimee <3


----------



## tdog

So sorry amiee :hugs:

I don't see any line either cramping bad so I no af will be here xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

grr AF is making her rounds with most of us huh? :( I am expecting her sat myself


----------



## tdog

August has been a crap month for af that's for sure roll on September:lol: I just wish she would hurry up now, not due till tomorrow or sat tho xx


----------



## Sidra salim

Cd29.. no sign .. dont wanna test and see any negative, maybe this clomid maling af late.. urghhh!!


----------



## Sidra salim

Tdog, this is my first month of charting, and from6-11 dpo (opk according) / 3-8dpo(ff) i have the same temp, what u think? It will drop on the day? Or days before af?


----------



## tdog

Sidra my temp has dropped today meaning af should be on her way if it carries on dropping then yes defiantly af arriving, so yes should drop but some women's temps don't drop until day of af I just no from mine it drops days before xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

August has been a cruel month. Hopefully September is a good one! OH turns 30 so I&#8217;m hoping for that bfp to surprise him with! I&#8217;m cd3 now and I&#8217;m not overly heavy but I keep leaking, I&#8217;ve ruined at least 4 pairs of undies :nope: grr I&#8217;m over this!


----------



## Sidra salim

Momof2onetube said:


> August has been a cruel month. Hopefully September is a good one! OH turns 30 so Im hoping for that bfp to surprise him with! Im cd3 now and Im not overly heavy but I keep leaking, Ive ruined at least 4 pairs of undies :nope: grr Im over this!

Yes, no luck this month, Best of luck for the next cycle .. at least u r no longer in the tww, u can relax a lil bit, i am just pver stressing it, i know we must relax, but cant help..:cry:


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> August has been a cruel month. Hopefully September is a good one! OH turns 30 so Im hoping for that bfp to surprise him with! Im cd3 now and Im not overly heavy but I keep leaking, Ive ruined at least 4 pairs of undies :nope: grr Im over this!

Roll on September the things we put ourself through and men still don't appreciate it xx


----------



## tdog

Just taking them for the sake of it now :haha: cramping has gone aswell :shrug: I just want to go bed and do temp in morn :lol: I've had diarrhea all day aswell (TMI I no) xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Momof2onetube - oh no! hopefully she'll be on her way soon and you can get back to BDing! :happydance:

tdog - oh no! hope it goes soon.

Sidra salim - have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## MissWaiting

crikey i have missed alot hope your all ok im CD5 today


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hope you're doing ok misswaiting <3


----------



## MissWaiting

Im ok hun just getting on with it. Im finding it harder just because Im not with my family is all because normally i would have spent alot of time with them but because i live further away now it hasnt happened but im back home this weekend


----------



## mrsmummy2

big :hugs: for you.


----------



## Momof2onetube

:rofl: we dtd even with AF, sorry tmi, OH says we&#8217;re practicing :rofl: we both have high sex drives lol, not much stops us so it shouldn&#8217;t take long now that I&#8217;m regular!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha! No criticism here! We've totally done it during AF too :rofl:


----------



## aimee_1691

Sounds silly but how do you temp? Literally stick a thermometer up there?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Lol aimee, yep, pretty much.
I tried temping orally my first month, but it was a crazy chart, so I tried the other... so much more accurate


----------



## tdog

:rofl: I get more randy when af here :rofl:

Amiee no I don't I put under my tongue a lot do it up their but I don't.

Misswaiting :hugs: to you hope your ok xx


----------



## mme

Momof2onetube said:


> August has been a cruel month. Hopefully September is a good one! OH turns 30 so Im hoping for that bfp to surprise him with! Im cd3 now and Im not overly heavy but I keep leaking, Ive ruined at least 4 pairs of undies :nope: grr Im over this!

I was ranting at hubby today cus I leaked in my jeans and didnt even know it till he told me ! I said Im fed up of periods cant do them anymore (was always on pill as Im just too heavy and in too much pain)


----------



## Momof2onetube

Same tdog :rofl: 
Mme I feel you, yesterday I entirely forgot to put a pad on :dohh: thank goodness I had black leggings on! I was only getting a period every 3 months on the pill. This is a change for me


----------



## mme

Momof2onetube said:


> Same tdog :rofl:
> Mme I feel you, yesterday I entirely forgot to put a pad on :dohh: thank goodness I had black leggings on! I was only getting a period every 3 months on the pill. This is a change for me

Tell me about it I didnt get periods full stop while on the pill ! I was on cerezette and from having my dd in 2013 to stopping pill in 2017 I only had 1 period !


----------



## Sidra salim

tdog said:


> :rofl: I get more randy when af here :rofl:
> 
> Amiee no I don't I put under my tongue a lot do it up their but I don't.
> 
> Misswaiting :hugs: to you hope your ok xx

Didnt get it, sorry, how do u temp???


----------



## tdog

Sidra salim said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I get more randy when af here :rofl:
> 
> Amiee no I don't I put under my tongue a lot do it up their but I don't.
> 
> Misswaiting :hugs: to you hope your ok xx
> 
> Didnt get it, sorry, how do u temp???Click to expand...

Hey hunni first thing I do when I wake is put thermometer under my tongue with mouth closed that is the way I've always done it xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

My goodness this AF is ridiculous. So so so heavy!! :nope:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry for heavy AF Mrs!


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> My goodness this AF is ridiculous. So so so heavy!! :nope:

Aww no :hugs: xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Tdog I'm good hun got out for a walk tonight I delemere forest before it went dark did me the world of good to get me out the house and into a forest one thing I miss from back home other then family is the forest and spent time with my mum this afternoon so feeling abit more myself now


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Well I am out too I believe. Will keep you posted as I am having weird light brown/ORANGE spotting. AF is early.


----------



## MissWaiting

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Well I am out too I believe. Will keep you posted as I am having weird light brown/ORANGE spotting. AF is early.

How many dpo are you it could be implantation


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I never had that before with my other 2 so I do not really expect it with this one but I guess you never know. I am 11 or 12 DPO I believe. Prob 12.


----------



## tdog

MissWaiting said:


> Tdog I'm good hun got out for a walk tonight I delemere forest before it went dark did me the world of good to get me out the house and into a forest one thing I miss from back home other then family is the forest and spent time with my mum this afternoon so feeling abit more myself now

Awww hun you'll get their I no it's hard huge :hugs: it's nice to have a walk now and again :) xx



Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Well I am out too I believe. Will keep you posted as I am having weird light brown/ORANGE spotting. AF is early.

Implantation can be anything from 6-12dpo and hour 12 am I right so could be implantation xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yeah I just have a feeling it is AF starting up weird! BIG JERK! lol


----------



## tdog

:hugs: if it is then atleast you can get on to next cycle :) im still waiting sitting and waiting :coffee: keep us posted tho:D xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I will! Still barely there and getting the pinches in my belly button lol. I am sure she will be on heavy in the am! and true I am technically CD 28 so maybe she is right on time actually and maybe I counted wrong..


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Red has started up. I am out! Good luck to all the ladies still in the TWW!! GET A BFP FOR ME! haha


----------



## MissWaiting

Tdog yea I miss it to be honest like I grew up in a village in north Wales on the side of a mountain covered in forest with the alun river just over a feild so we were in the forest every day so even as a adult when I had the time for a big walk with the dog normally my days off I would go to the forest but moving to the city I haven't got any of that I end up walking round streets and it's just weird just really weird because I'm not used to it so my other halfs said we will get to delemere more often beucase it did help perk me up a good bit


----------



## MissWaiting

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Red has started up. I am out! Good luck to all the ladies still in the TWW!! GET A BFP FOR ME! haha

No I'm so sorry hun sending lots of baby dust for this cycle


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry hoping! :hugs:
She's really being mean this month!! Barely any bfps around :nope:


----------



## tdog

Awww misswaiting at least it perked you up a Bit yea a walk in a environment you no will do you good :)

Hoping So sorry :hugs:

AFM I have cramping this am tested :bfn: so waiting for :witch: to come xx


----------



## Sidra salim

Thank u for your replies, 
I am due today, but still no af, in the am had the strangest cramps in the stomach and plevic area, later intl the morning felt lower back pain, strange, maybe i am just hoping alot bcs of no signs of the af, but maybe the clomid is making her late, and temp still same in this week, lets see
And two pple closed ones had a dream of me being preggo.. just upadating, lol


----------



## Momof2onetube

So sorry Hoping :hugs:


----------



## tdog

Even tho my temp dropped I did test and see a line looks darker I'll upload see what you ladies think this the same test just flash and no flash xx


----------



## Sidra salim

Cant see tdog&#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904; your temp still down??


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It is alright ladies. :) SHE IS HERE really really bad today. SOOO HEAVY!! lol


----------



## Sidra salim

So its me and tdog in the waiting? Everyone getting af..
Best of luck for ur next cycle hoping


----------



## Momof2onetube

We&#8217;ll get those bfps this cycle Hoping :D


----------



## Hickory

tdog said:


> Even tho my temp dropped I did test and see a line looks darker I'll upload see what you ladies think this the same test just flash and no flash xx
> 
> View attachment 1041267
> 
> 
> View attachment 1041269

I see it in the one with a flash. For what it's worth, my temp dropped almost to the coverline after my BFP. I had to stop wearing my Ava bracelet because despite good line progression, I was freaking out about the temps. My temp never did get as high as in BFN cycles. 

You're not out yet!
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Momof2 I am hoping for you!! For me I am thinking maybe.. I am not feeling confident about this one and I am just feeling MEH about it right now lol. My hubby doesn't have to go away now for 6 weeks but he will be at a conference during my fertile week. Should be back on day I should ovulate but we will just see. Him and I DTD like everyday so I do not know how else to make this happen. Perhaps we back off to every other day? Ehh I know girls that even with 100% hitting it right every time there is still only a small chance of getting pregnant each month but I am being impatient now lol.


----------



## pamg

I'm 9dpo and the last 4 cycles I've started af either today or tomorrow. I did use a cheap test this morning but was no hint of a line so I'm gna wait now & if af hasnt arrived by Sunday I'll test again then. I've had no symptoms except I started with thrush on 6dpo which I've not had in over 10 years. I did read it could be a pregnancy sign but I'm not feeling hopeful at the moment. 
Hopefully hubby will get his test results today too.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck Pamg!


----------



## Sidra salim

Grls pls check my thread in the pregnancy test forum.. i am freaking out..


----------



## MissWaiting

thats a strong line hun but I dont know about clomid so cant help


----------



## Babydreaming9

Im still in the waiting guys, sorry Ive been so distant Ive been super busy this week but hopefully can keep you all upto date!
So after feeling lots of pinching and twinges 2 days ago, I now dont feel anything, no twinges, no cramps nothing but tender boobs on the side but nowhere near as painful as last month before AF came so Im not sure what to think! My CM is super dry-sticky if anything comes and almost has a yellow tint but hardly anything there at all. Sorry for all the info!! Im not sure if Im still in this month but AF should be due between 19th-22nd and I have zero cramps like I did last month this close! Im too scared to test incase its a BFN I was thinking of just waiting it out until the 22nd at latest and see what happens.

Ill try to catch up on the thread now and see where you all are! Hello to all the new ladies on here too xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Babydreaming9 said:


> Im still in the waiting guys, sorry Ive been so distant Ive been super busy this week but hopefully can keep you all upto date!
> So after feeling lots of pinching and twinges 2 days ago, I now dont feel anything, no twinges, no cramps nothing but tender boobs on the side but nowhere near as painful as last month before AF came so Im not sure what to think! My CM is super dry-sticky if anything comes and almost has a yellow tint but hardly anything there at all. Sorry for all the info!! Im not sure if Im still in this month but AF should be due between 19th-22nd and I have zero cramps like I did last month this close! Im too scared to test incase its a BFN I was thinking of just waiting it out until the 22nd at latest and see what happens.
> 
> Ill try to catch up on the thread now and see where you all are! Hello to all the new ladies on here too xx

they are all really good signs hun i agree hold out till your ready to test its hard seeing the stark white. fingers crossed


----------



## tdog

Good luck pamg :dust:

my cm has gone sticky again now when checked :shrug: im always dry before af idk but if the witch coming wants to bloody hurry up getting impatient:haha:

I no what you mean hoping theirs nothing more that can be done they do say tho to much sex can make it harder to get preg sometimes :shrug:


----------



## Babydreaming9

Yes Ive read that too tdog and hoping, a lot of fertility pages say that its best to have a day or two between DTD to help get more fertile sperm sometimes it can lessen the strength and speed of the sperm if DTD daily. Although it works for some! Who even knows anymore :rofl:


----------



## tdog

:rofl: i dont think anyine nos :haha: we dtd everyday aswell ill be trhinh to do every other day next cycle if i need fo that is :haha: xx


----------



## MissWaiting

We DTD everyday last fertile window so going for every other this time round


----------



## Babydreaming9

Yeah Id definitely try every other day, Im not entirely sure if we did it enough but only time will tell. My fertile window was 1st August to the 7th August with Ovulation around the 6th August give or take a day either side. I felt cramps in the night on the 5th so I assumed it would be the 6th. 

We DTD on the 1st, 3rd, 6th and 7th I wanted to do the 5th instead of the 6th but didnt see my OH until the nighttime of the 6th! But hopefully it might be enough! Few pinches about an hour ago for 5 minutes and nothing now. X


----------



## MissWaiting

Fingers crossed hun there have been loads of bfps with baby dancing just once in the fertile window


----------



## tdog

It only take one little :spermy: to get their so they say :lol: xx


----------



## Babydreaming9

Thanks ladies, if only it was that easy hey!! Dont think itll be my luck lol .. is AF staying away still tdog?? Anymore signs today?x


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea I don't know how people get pregnant so easily with one night stand a ect


----------



## tdog

No af as yet hun I've been cramping on and off today but nothing major I also have sticky cm tmi sorry but when I wipped was like loads af was due either today or tomorrow so I don't no I did test this morn I pop it on here again for you xx



Misswaiting I no right people have that one night and boom pregnant people who are trying can't for month some years maybe we thunk to much about it :rofl: xx


----------



## mme

We also been dtd every day sometimes 2/3 times a day in my fertile period as I just cant get enough round that time of the month !! I do think we may also need to do every other day but at the same time its gonna kill me ! Pls tell me Im not alone feeling like this ? 
Also yes everyone around me is pregnant and the worst is the ones who accidentally fell pregnant!! Like come on we couldnt be tying more and nothing &#128542;


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> We also been dtd every day sometimes 2/3 times a day in my fertile period as I just cant get enough round that time of the month !! I do think we may also need to do every other day but at the same time its gonna kill me ! Pls tell me Im not alone feeling like this ?
> Also yes everyone around me is pregnant and the worst is the ones who accidentally fell pregnant!! Like come on we couldnt be tying more and nothing &#128542;

Oh man your not alone with the need more of it through fertile window if I could all day I would I'd be sore buy happy :rofl: one of my mates had her baby yesterday she didn't no she was pregnant until 16 weeks her and oh had slip before that and arguing all the time so they had one night of drunken sex and boom she had a little boy xx


----------



## Sidra salim

Now, the excitement is level down, so i was thinking maybe wait a week or 5days, so the blood test will be more accurate? What uall think ?? &#128584;
Sorry for all the questions


----------



## MissWaiting

Sidra salim said:


> Now, the excitement is level down, so i was thinking maybe wait a week or 5days, so the blood test will be more accurate? What uall think ?? &#128584;
> Sorry for all the questions

There is no doubting it hun your eggo is preggo


----------



## MissWaiting

I'm back home in Wales just got here we faffed around at home for to long once my OH got home from work but nice to be home. Got to go pick my nan up in the morning get to go see my grandad tomorrow at the chapel of rest


----------



## Convie

hey guys sorry been quiet as had OH home :) he's leaving today though, sadly I've been woken up by my darn cramps again, was convinced I was going to come on today cos its all very painful right now, my uterus is pinching and cramping a lot and I feel like I'm going to throw up so bad.
annoyingly still can't tell if it's good signs or my usual monthly signs lol, if it's usual monthly I wish it would go away until my actual period or hurry up and get it over with - _-


----------



## mrsmummy2

Woah I missed a lot yesterday! We were out ALLLLLL day. I was EXHAUSTED last night and didn't check in to catch up.

tdog - how are you doing? still no AF? I forget, when is she due again?

misswaiting - I hope today will go as well as it can and your nan is okay :hugs:

sidra - definitely a bfp!! congratulations!

Sorry if I've missed anyone else out!


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Woah I missed a lot yesterday! We were out ALLLLLL day. I was EXHAUSTED last night and didn't check in to catch up.
> 
> tdog - how are you doing? still no AF? I forget, when is she due again?
> 
> misswaiting - I hope today will go as well as it can and your nan is okay :hugs:
> 
> sidra - definitely a bfp!! congratulations!
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone else out!

No af for me as of yet due today so shall see what happens haven't tested yet as woke up with really bad cramping so thought was here but nope xx

Misswaiting hope all goes as well as it can do :hugs: xx

Sidra I don't think the bloods will not be accurate with how strong that line is WOW xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## Sidra salim

Thank u my luvs&#10084;&#65039;
I got the positive blood test, :hugs:
im in the bad insomnia pas two nights,.. cant hve the proper sleep, and yes lot of numbness in the night.. this is strange, never had this type of symptoms..


----------



## tdog

Sidra salim said:


> Thank u my luvs&#10084;&#65039;
> I got the positive blood test, :hugs:
> im in the bad insomnia pas two nights,.. cant hve the proper sleep, and yes lot of numbness in the night.. this is strange, never had this type of symptoms..

Yey :happydance: congratulations new the blood test would with how strong them lines were :) and boo for not sleeping :( xx


----------



## tdog

Still no af for me and no cramping took test but only got cheapies left and still faint from what I can see unless my mind playing tricks on me :haha: xx


----------



## Sidra salim

Show them..


----------



## tdog

All the same tests just trying to get a good angle also photo taken 3-10 mins after xx


----------



## Babydreaming9

Congratulations Sidra, thats amazing news! I am so happy for you! I hope you have a healthy nine months !! 

Im still far too scared to test or even debating buying any I think about it then freak out and tell myself to be patient :rofl: my AF is due either tomorrow 19th August or any day until the 22nd at the latest! As last month (my first month off BC) was a 25 day cycle, tomorrow could be the day of AF unless my LP is extending with each cycle. Soooo Im just here, waiting it out :coffee:


----------



## tdog

Babydreaming9 said:


> Congratulations Sidra, that&#8217;s amazing news! I am so happy for you! I hope you have a healthy nine months !!
> 
> I&#8217;m still far too scared to test or even debating buying any I think about it then freak out and tell myself to be patient :rofl: my AF is due either tomorrow 19th August or any day until the 22nd at the latest! As last month (my first month off BC) was a 25 day cycle, tomorrow could be the day of AF unless my LP is extending with each cycle. Soooo I&#8217;m just here, waiting it out :coffee:

I don't blame you but I just get the cheap ones as I no what I'm like :haha: then I doubt it :lol: I was due on today and nothing as of yet always on time aswell I have a 31 day cycle aswell xx


----------



## aimee_1691

Tdog I can see a shadow definately


----------



## tdog

aimee_1691 said:


> Tdog I can see a shadow definately

Thank you for looking hun I thought I was going crazy and looks more obvious aswell irl xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Fx&#8217;d for you tdog!!


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> Fxd for you tdog!!

Thanks hun the :witch: normally here by now it's normally through the night it comes but nope haven't got any better tests as refuse to buy any more just yet :haha: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Fx tdog! Those cheapies can stay faint for a while I think!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yay for the positive bloods sidra!

Fx tdog!

Good luck babydreaming!


----------



## Babydreaming9

Oh thats such a long cycle tdog! Fingers crossed, its a good sign if shes not here yet!!

I checked my cervix tonight for the first time since I checked for ovulation signs, since I dont have any tests to do, and its probably medium height firm and to the back I cant seem to tell if its open or closed as I cant feel it properly as its too far back, It almost feels hidden but low so I assume AF is right around the corner, shes probably coming for me this month!!!


----------



## tdog

Tell me you see that I inverted it yes I done another :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## tdog

Drained the colour a Bit


----------



## tdog

update for whoever is still lurking af got me about half hour ago :cry: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Grrrr! So sorry tdog :hugs:


----------



## tdog

she is defiantly doing her round the :witch: :lol: xx


----------



## JJB2

Hello Ladies!
Im new here I been reading a lot of your threads and love them!
This is my 1st cycle TTC. I a 23mo boy. I got pregnant with him on my 1st cycle TTC.
So this cycle CD1 was 7/20 I got a post opk on 8/5 I didnt temp. I been having a lot of symptoms nausea, vomiting, loss of appetite, sore bbs... my cycles are normally 28days. Ive been testing since a week ago. All BFNs last night I took a walmart cheapie BFN looked at it like 2 hrs later (I know is invalid) it had a second line. I tested this am again a vvvfl appeared a little after 10mm. Also had a little of spotting just when I wiped and now having clear watery discharge and light cramps! Could it be af getting ready to show her ugly face? Or could I have Oed late? Or just having IB? Help!!!


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Im new here I been reading a lot of your threads and love them!
> This is my 1st cycle TTC. I a 23mo boy. I got pregnant with him on my 1st cycle TTC.
> So this cycle CD1 was 7/20 I got a post opk on 8/5 I didnt temp. I been having a lot of symptoms nausea, vomiting, loss of appetite, sore bbs... my cycles are normally 28days. Ive been testing since a week ago. All BFNs last night I took a walmart cheapie BFN looked at it like 2 hrs later (I know is invalid) it had a second line. I tested this am again a vvvfl appeared a little after 10mm. Also had a little of spotting just when I wiped and now having clear watery discharge and light cramps! Could it be af getting ready to show her ugly face? Or could I have Oed late? Or just having IB? Help!!!

:hi: hun welcome I no with opks when you get a positive one you ov 12-36 hours after that, it's a tough one tbh hun as cramping could be pregnancy related like the egg embedding into the uterus I had with the last 2 aswell fingers crossed for you :dust: xx


----------



## JJB2

Just a quick update. Cramping stopped. I will test tomorrow morning if af doesn&#8217;t show! FX


----------



## Babydreaming9

So sorry Tdog! August has been a terrible month for BFPs so far! Im not holding out much hope at all. With a low cervix and not any other symptoms I think shes on her way for me too! 

No PMS cramping as of yet so I dont expect her today maybe Im moving back to my 28 day cycle and shell be back on the 22nd, Ill keep you updated!x


----------



## Convie

tdog said:


> update for whoever is still lurking af got me about half hour ago :cry: xx

awww I'm so sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

August really has been a bad bfp month:nope:


----------



## pamg

Sorry af came tdog.

Well I've made it to 11dpo for the first time since April! I had pink cm friday evening so I thought for sure af was starting but it didn't, I started getting a few cramps yesterday morning which stopped and no af. I was gna test this morning but I can't bear to see a negative so gna hang on until tomorrow now which is hubbys birthday!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck pamg <3


----------



## tdog

Good luck pamg :)

And thank you ladies and good luck to those still waiting to test :dust: don't think theirs many now is their? I'll be still lurking checking on you guys but I'll be back ok this thread when my tww comes round again :haha: :rofl: xx


----------



## Bumblebeee

The witch got me this morning as well :cry: Ah well, round 3 of Clomid starts tomorrow and my blood work went up from progesterone levels of 1 (did not ovulate) in cycle 1 to 56 (points to ovulation) in cycle 2 so hopefully it'll keep working. Looks like you and I are cycle buddies this month Tdog :flower: x


----------



## tdog

Bumblebeee said:


> The witch got me this morning as well :cry: Ah well, round 3 of Clomid starts tomorrow and my blood work went up from progesterone levels of 1 (did not ovulate) in cycle 1 to 56 (points to ovulation) in cycle 2 so hopefully it'll keep working. Looks like you and I are cycle buddies this month Tdog :flower: x

Yey let's see if we can be :bfp: buddies to bump buddies :hugs: :flower: :) xx


----------



## Convie

hey so I am either 9dpo or 13dpo now, it's such an annoying place to be not knowing my dpo because yesterday and day before I had really bad cramps and so many symptoms that could seem like implantation symptoms but they could also be just before period symptoms so I have no idea which it is, keep waking up expecting my period and nothing, today my cramps have actually gone away mostly, they're still there but very mild now and all other symptoms gone so not sure if I put that down as a good sign or now. I gave in and took some tests.
top one is a OPK has me slightly confused because it looks pretty much at the tipping point of being positive!! and the bottom is a pregnancy test and is of course a BFN :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







20180819_112138.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 15


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> hey so I am either 9dpo or 13dpo now, it's such an annoying place to be not knowing my dpo because yesterday and day before I had really bad cramps and so many symptoms that could seem like implantation symptoms but they could also be just before period symptoms so I have no idea which it is, keep waking up expecting my period and nothing, today my cramps have actually gone away mostly, they're still there but very mild now and all other symptoms gone so not sure if I put that down as a good sign or now. I gave in and took some tests.
> top one is a OPK has me slightly confused because it looks pretty much at the tipping point of being positive!! and the bottom is a pregnancy test and is of course a BFN :dohh:

I think I see a shadow on the pregnancy test I'm not sure I no opk with some women almost go positive before period :cry: but how frustrating for you not knowing dpo xx


----------



## Convie

tdog said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> hey so I am either 9dpo or 13dpo now, it's such an annoying place to be not knowing my dpo because yesterday and day before I had really bad cramps and so many symptoms that could seem like implantation symptoms but they could also be just before period symptoms so I have no idea which it is, keep waking up expecting my period and nothing, today my cramps have actually gone away mostly, they're still there but very mild now and all other symptoms gone so not sure if I put that down as a good sign or now. I gave in and took some tests.
> top one is a OPK has me slightly confused because it looks pretty much at the tipping point of being positive!! and the bottom is a pregnancy test and is of course a BFN :dohh:
> 
> I think I see a shadow on the pregnancy test I'm not sure I no opk with some women almost go positive before period :cry: but how frustrating for you not knowing dpo xxClick to expand...

I kept seeing a shadow on the pregnancy test when taking a pic too but in real life I don't see anything at all :dohh: very opposite :lol:

yeah I think not knowing my proper dpo is the most annoying thing :lol:


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> hey so I am either 9dpo or 13dpo now, it's such an annoying place to be not knowing my dpo because yesterday and day before I had really bad cramps and so many symptoms that could seem like implantation symptoms but they could also be just before period symptoms so I have no idea which it is, keep waking up expecting my period and nothing, today my cramps have actually gone away mostly, they're still there but very mild now and all other symptoms gone so not sure if I put that down as a good sign or now. I gave in and took some tests.
> top one is a OPK has me slightly confused because it looks pretty much at the tipping point of being positive!! and the bottom is a pregnancy test and is of course a BFN :dohh:
> 
> I think I see a shadow on the pregnancy test I'm not sure I no opk with some women almost go positive before period :cry: but how frustrating for you not knowing dpo xxClick to expand...
> 
> I kept seeing a shadow on the pregnancy test when taking a pic too but in real life I don't see anything at all :dohh: very opposite :lol:
> 
> yeah I think not knowing my proper dpo is the most annoying thing :lol:Click to expand...

When you testing again? Xx


----------



## Convie

tdog said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> hey so I am either 9dpo or 13dpo now, it's such an annoying place to be not knowing my dpo because yesterday and day before I had really bad cramps and so many symptoms that could seem like implantation symptoms but they could also be just before period symptoms so I have no idea which it is, keep waking up expecting my period and nothing, today my cramps have actually gone away mostly, they're still there but very mild now and all other symptoms gone so not sure if I put that down as a good sign or now. I gave in and took some tests.
> top one is a OPK has me slightly confused because it looks pretty much at the tipping point of being positive!! and the bottom is a pregnancy test and is of course a BFN :dohh:
> 
> I think I see a shadow on the pregnancy test I'm not sure I no opk with some women almost go positive before period :cry: but how frustrating for you not knowing dpo xxClick to expand...
> 
> I kept seeing a shadow on the pregnancy test when taking a pic too but in real life I don't see anything at all :dohh: very opposite :lol:
> 
> yeah I think not knowing my proper dpo is the most annoying thing :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> When you testing again? XxClick to expand...


I would say when I'm 14dpo but I know that's a lie and will probably test every morning until I either get a bfp or AF arrives lol


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> hey so I am either 9dpo or 13dpo now, it's such an annoying place to be not knowing my dpo because yesterday and day before I had really bad cramps and so many symptoms that could seem like implantation symptoms but they could also be just before period symptoms so I have no idea which it is, keep waking up expecting my period and nothing, today my cramps have actually gone away mostly, they're still there but very mild now and all other symptoms gone so not sure if I put that down as a good sign or now. I gave in and took some tests.
> top one is a OPK has me slightly confused because it looks pretty much at the tipping point of being positive!! and the bottom is a pregnancy test and is of course a BFN :dohh:
> 
> I think I see a shadow on the pregnancy test I'm not sure I no opk with some women almost go positive before period :cry: but how frustrating for you not knowing dpo xxClick to expand...
> 
> I kept seeing a shadow on the pregnancy test when taking a pic too but in real life I don't see anything at all :dohh: very opposite :lol:
> 
> yeah I think not knowing my proper dpo is the most annoying thing :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> When you testing again? XxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say when I'm 14dpo but I know that's a lie and will probably test every morning until I either get a bfp or AF arrives lolClick to expand...

Yey I get to see more tests:) :happydance: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

I'm sure I see a shadow too! FX'd!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Catching up! Sorry TDOG ! Dang witch.


----------



## Momof2onetube

She&#8217;s been real nasty this month! Bring on September :dust:


----------



## aimee_1691

tdog said:


> she is defiantly doing her round the :witch: :lol: xx

Whatttt! I was convinced I could see a line! Finger s crossed for us al next month!


----------



## aimee_1691

Af has stopped now! 
I&#8217;m gonna try not to try this month I think, no checking possible ov dates and testing because I can feel
It&#8217;s becoming draining and that without even using opks etc I don&#8217;t want to get in the ibssive mindframe.


----------



## mrsmummy2

So, what approach are you ladies doing this month? I'm not sure whether we're better BDing every other day, just when we feel like it or trying to focus on around ovulation :shrug:
My DS was concieved on cycle 2, which we just BD every other day for the whole month... hoping its gonna be that easy this time ....!


----------



## tdog

aimee_1691 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> she is defiantly doing her round the :witch: :lol: xx
> 
> Whatttt! I was convinced I could see a line! Finger s crossed for us al next month!Click to expand...

I was convinced also yes I want to see :bfp:'s all round next cycle :rofl: I don't blame you not tracking it's a pain tbh and it really is draining tbh xx


----------



## JJB2

JJB2 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Im new here I been reading a lot of your threads and love them!
> This is my 1st cycle TTC. I a 23mo boy. I got pregnant with him on my 1st cycle TTC.
> So this cycle CD1 was 7/20 I got a post opk on 8/5 I didnt temp. I been having a lot of symptoms nausea, vomiting, loss of appetite, sore bbs... my cycles are normally 28days. Ive been testing since a week ago. All BFNs last night I took a walmart cheapie BFN looked at it like 2 hrs later (I know is invalid) it had a second line. I tested this am again a vvvfl appeared a little after 10mm. Also had a little of spotting just when I wiped and now having clear watery discharge and light cramps! Could it be af getting ready to show her ugly face? Or could I have Oed late? Or just having IB? Help!!!

So I had like a drop or 2 of pinkish spotting today. I check my cervix and I had some white cm with some pink in it(tmi) all hpt neg I think 2 evap lines on walmart cheapies. IC cheapies look neg.


----------



## JJB2

JJB2 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Im new here I been reading a lot of your threads and love them!
> This is my 1st cycle TTC. I a 23mo boy. I got pregnant with him on my 1st cycle TTC.
> So this cycle CD1 was 7/20 I got a post opk on 8/5 I didnt temp. I been having a lot of symptoms nausea, vomiting, loss of appetite, sore bbs... my cycles are normally 28days. Ive been testing since a week ago. All BFNs last night I took a walmart cheapie BFN looked at it like 2 hrs later (I know is invalid) it had a second line. I tested this am again a vvvfl appeared a little after 10mm. Also had a little of spotting just when I wiped and now having clear watery discharge and light cramps! Could it be af getting ready to show her ugly face? Or could I have Oed late? Or just having IB? Help!!!

So I had like a drop or 2 of pinkish spotting today. I check my cervix and I had some white cm with some pink in it(tmi) all hpt neg I think 2 evap lines on walmart cheapies. IC cheapies look neg.


----------



## Babydreaming9

Ah I really think Im out !! Ive had PMS like cramps through the night, no show of AF yet but definitely feels like shes near :cry: who knew TTC could be this hard!!! Ill let you know when she arrives according to CTP Im 14DPO today so it looks likely! :-(


----------



## Convie

Good morning just a little update, I'm either dpo14 (no bding) or dpo10 (bd'd) now. again thought I'd come on by the morning but there's nothing and woke up to the cramps dying down even more.
did a opk and a htp again and both are neg
 



Attached Files:







20180820_065612.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Convie

Babydreaming9 said:


> Ah I really think Im out !! Ive had PMS like cramps through the night, no show of AF yet but definitely feels like shes near :cry: who knew TTC could be this hard!!! Ill let you know when she arrives according to CTP Im 14DPO today so it looks likely! :-(

:hugs: been feeling the same got last 4 days now :cry:

I wish if she was coming she'd just come already so we can get back to business next month and also stop feeling so messed around :growlmad:


----------



## Babydreaming9

Convie said:


> Babydreaming9 said:
> 
> 
> Ah I really think Im out !! Ive had PMS like cramps through the night, no show of AF yet but definitely feels like shes near :cry: who knew TTC could be this hard!!! Ill let you know when she arrives according to CTP Im 14DPO today so it looks likely! :-(
> 
> :hugs: been feeling the same got last 4 days now :cry:
> 
> I wish if she was coming she'd just come already so we can get back to business next month and also stop feeling so messed around :growlmad:Click to expand...

I know! Its horrible isnt it, I dont have any cramps this morning but with how last night felt Im sure shell be here today or tomorrow at the latest. If shes not here tomorrow I will finally brave the test!
I even dreamt last night that AF came so Im sure shes somewhere close :cry: it looks like it could be another month of symptom spotting and searching for the fertile window!!


----------



## pamg

Af arrived last night. So gutted I was getting really convinced this was the month & I'm getting so dishartened now. Really didn't expect it to take this long :-( Onto month 13 now!


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> JJB2 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!
> Im new here I been reading a lot of your threads and love them!
> This is my 1st cycle TTC. I a 23mo boy. I got pregnant with him on my 1st cycle TTC.
> So this cycle CD1 was 7/20 I got a post opk on 8/5 I didnt temp. I been having a lot of symptoms nausea, vomiting, loss of appetite, sore bbs... my cycles are normally 28days. Ive been testing since a week ago. All BFNs last night I took a walmart cheapie BFN looked at it like 2 hrs later (I know is invalid) it had a second line. I tested this am again a vvvfl appeared a little after 10mm. Also had a little of spotting just when I wiped and now having clear watery discharge and light cramps! Could it be af getting ready to show her ugly face? Or could I have Oed late? Or just having IB? Help!!!
> 
> So I had like a drop or 2 of pinkish spotting today. I check my cervix and I had some white cm with some pink in it(tmi) all hpt neg I think 2 evap lines on walmart cheapies. IC cheapies look neg.Click to expand...

When is af due hun xx


----------



## tdog

Babydreaming9 said:


> Ah I really think Im out !! Ive had PMS like cramps through the night, no show of AF yet but definitely feels like shes near :cry: who knew TTC could be this hard!!! Ill let you know when she arrives according to CTP Im 14DPO today so it looks likely! :-(

Awww no hun your no out until af is here I hate the waiting around it horrible :dust: xx



Convie said:


> Good morning just a little update, I'm either dpo14 (no bding) or dpo10 (bd'd) now. again thought I'd come on by the morning but there's nothing and woke up to the cramps dying down even more.
> did a opk and a htp again and both are neg

I can't see anything on them :cry: but not out until af comes xx



pamg said:


> Af arrived last night. So gutted I was getting really convinced this was the month & I'm getting so dishartened now. Really didn't expect it to take this long :-( Onto month 13 now!

I'm so sorry pamg:cry: fingers crossed for next cycle:dust: xx :hugs: xx


----------



## Convie

Babydreaming9 said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babydreaming9 said:
> 
> 
> Ah I really think IÂm out !! IÂve had PMS like cramps through the night, no show of AF yet but definitely feels like sheÂs near :cry: who knew TTC could be this hard!!! IÂll let you know when she arrives according to CTP IÂm 14DPO today so it looks likely! :-(
> 
> :hugs: been feeling the same got last 4 days now :cry:
> 
> I wish if she was coming she'd just come already so we can get back to business next month and also stop feeling so messed around :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I know! ItÂs horrible isnÂt it, I donÂt have any cramps this morning but with how last night felt IÂm sure sheÂll be here today or tomorrow at the latest. If sheÂs not here tomorrow I will finally brave the test!
> I even dreamt last night that AF came so IÂm sure sheÂs somewhere close :cry: it looks like it could be another month of symptom spotting and searching for the fertile window!!Click to expand...

thats exactly how I've been feeling :cry:
hopefully tomorrow if you test you'll have a nice surprise 2 lines :hugs:


----------



## Babydreaming9

Thanks ladies :hugs2: 
I know its not over til she arrives, just feel rubbish thinking shes on her way. Hopefully I get a nice surprise tomorrow, Ive had no cramps yet for the rest of the day and no sign of AF yet! Praying tomorrow she stays away too and then Ill buy a test after work! If it gets to that point I have no idea how to upload the test onto here so Ill try my best!! X


----------



## JJB2

Can someone take a look at this do you see anything? Help!! Lol
 



Attached Files:







E848AD47-0CF0-4237-A3F7-895AD9634D83.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Sidra salim

Still stalking you girls:haha:
I hope everyone who got the af, will me by preggo buddy in the next month &#128556;
And for the ones who are in tww, fxd for uall&#128524;


----------



## Babydreaming9

Thanks Sidra!
Im trying to remain positive ! Few more stabbing and pinching type pains an hour ago. Nothing now but keep running the loo to check if AF is here! :rofl:

I dont see anything yet JJB! Hopefully see something darker soon! How many DPO are you?x


----------



## Hickory

JJB2 said:


> Can someone take a look at this do you see anything? Help!! Lol

I definitely see a line! Does it have color?


----------



## JJB2

Babydreaming9 said:


> Thanks Sidra!
> Im trying to remain positive ! Few more stabbing and pinching type pains an hour ago. Nothing now but keep running the loo to check if AF is here! :rofl:
> 
> I dont see anything yet JJB! Hopefully see something darker soon! How many DPO are you?x

Around 13 or 14. I didnt temp so hard to really tell but I did had a positive opk very late at night on 8/5


----------



## JJB2

Hickory said:


> JJB2 said:
> 
> 
> Can someone take a look at this do you see anything? Help!! Lol
> 
> I definitely see a line! Does it have color?Click to expand...

It looks really light blue. I dont like this test but my DH went out and got them so poas addict will use the I go and get some FRER later. I use the appt to change the color and I see it better


----------



## Convie

JJB2 said:


> Can someone take a look at this do you see anything? Help!! Lol

I see a line! :dust:


----------



## JJB2

I took these pics right before the 10mm
 



Attached Files:







64572B39-FBB3-4560-B43D-E38BAE3F604C.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 14









3B6C7006-C627-4EE7-98B7-3239C61D5C5D.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Babydreaming9

JJB2 said:


> I took these pics right before the 10mm

Omg!! I see it!! A very very faint shadow!!! Oh fingers crossed I hope this is your time!


----------



## MissWaiting

hi ladies hope your ok sorry i wasnt around over the weekend I was with my family and all day saturday and sunday was abit of a bad fibro day. Been a right lazy bugger today but we are officially in the fertile window


----------



## jellybeanxx

Yay for the fertile window Miss! Hope your fibro symptoms ease up.
Im just going into my fertile window now too. Should probably start doing OPKs but Im considering doing a month without them. Might end up more stressed though!


----------



## Babydreaming9

Wow misswaiting, that fertile window came round quick!! All the best of luck for this cycle! :dust: 
I hope everything is ok at home too with your family x


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea it has come around quick but that's what my apps are telling me and opks are looking good to so we just gonna get baby dancing


----------



## mrsmummy2

Go catch that egg miss!!


----------



## tdog

I'm still around ladies :)

Jjb2 I see a shadow hope it's the start of your :bfp:

Wow misswaiting and jellybean fertile windows already good luck catching the egg :dust:

CD3 for me another 12-13 days until I ovu late again keep counting them down :rofl: xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea seeing as it's 1:10am already I'm CD 10 it's gone dead fast you watch though the tww will drag like holy billyo because ovulation came round so quickly


----------



## tdog

MissWaiting said:


> Yea seeing as it's 1:10am already I'm CD 10 it's gone dead fast you watch though the tww will drag like holy billyo because ovulation came round so quickly

:rofl: it will drag I always find the tww always drags it's a nightmare the waiting lol xx


----------



## mme

CD 9 today for me ladies. The pre seed and conceive plus starts tomorrow. It was this time of the year I conceived my dd. We are away when I ov so hoping the more relaxed environment will help this cycle. Fingers crossed ladies


----------



## Babydreaming9

Good luck this cycle ladies xxx

CD28 for me and 15DPO I will wait and see if AF arrives today (nothing yet its 7am!) and if not I will get a test after work this would be my normal cycle day I dont usually ever go over 28 days so if nothing today I will cave and test !! Not sure how Ive even lasted this long :rofl:


----------



## Convie

didn't test this morning, I've woken up feeling like I've been beaten the crud out of by The Hulk!
if period doesn't come tomorrow I will test hut I'm 99.9% sure she will come tomorrow


----------



## Babydreaming9

Good luck Convie! I know the feeling ! Ive had terrible cramps yesterday but theyre very on and off, and last for 10 seconds probably but intense when they come! I can sometimes go without cramping until I go for a wee then that triggers a cramp to come :cry: Ive had some ovary pain this morning which was strange but definitely a one sided pain! Checked my cervix today too and Id say its medium height firm and closed.. not as low as Id have expected x


----------



## tdog

Oh babydreaming sounds promising :dust:

Good luck ladies :flower: xx


----------



## Babydreaming9

tdog said:


> Oh babydreaming sounds promising :dust:
> 
> Good luck ladies :flower: xx

Thanks Tdog!! I have caved and bought a test on lunch! I will try and hold my wee for a good few hours before taking the test this evening! I feel so nervous!!


----------



## Convie

Babydreaming9 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Oh babydreaming sounds promising :dust:
> 
> Good luck ladies :flower: xx
> 
> Thanks Tdog!! I have caved and bought a test on lunch! I will try and hold my wee for a good few hours before taking the test this evening! I feel so nervous!!Click to expand...

GOOD LUCK!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aimee_1691

Convie said:


> didn't test this morning, I've woken up feeling like I've been beaten the crud out of by The Hulk!
> if period doesn't come tomorrow I will test hut I'm 99.9% sure she will come tomorrow

Omg! Ive just clicked who you are! Jade!! We had the girls together in 2010 and were facebook friends for quite a while! Asif &#128514;

Think were still connected via Instagram actually.


----------



## Convie

aimee_1691 said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> didn't test this morning, I've woken up feeling like I've been beaten the crud out of by The Hulk!
> if period doesn't come tomorrow I will test hut I'm 99.9% sure she will come tomorrow
> 
> Omg! IÂve just clicked who you are! Jade!! We had the girls together in 2010 and were facebook friends for quite a while! Asif ð
> 
> Think weÂre still connected via Instagram actually.Click to expand...

haha yes thats me!! (please keep this quiet on fb obvs)
the profile pic probs gave it away a lot :lol:

are we not fb friends anymore?


----------



## tdog

Babydreaming9 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Oh babydreaming sounds promising :dust:
> 
> Good luck ladies :flower: xx
> 
> Thanks Tdog!! I have caved and bought a test on lunch! I will try and hold my wee for a good few hours before taking the test this evening! I feel so nervous!!Click to expand...

I looked at my chart when I got my :bfp: 5 year ago and my cervix was medium closed fingers crossed xx


----------



## aimee_1691

Convie said:


> aimee_1691 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> didn't test this morning, I've woken up feeling like I've been beaten the crud out of by The Hulk!
> if period doesn't come tomorrow I will test hut I'm 99.9% sure she will come tomorrow
> 
> Omg! Ive just clicked who you are! Jade!! We had the girls together in 2010 and were facebook friends for quite a while! Asif ð
> 
> Think were still connected via Instagram actually.Click to expand...
> 
> haha yes thats me!! (please keep this quiet on fb obvs)
> the profile pic probs gave it away a lot :lol:
> 
> are we not fb friends anymore?Click to expand...


Im not sure tbh 

No this is our secret too. We have 4 already and with everything going on with brogan it would be massively frowned upon so easier to just not say anything x


----------



## Convie

aimee_1691 said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aimee_1691 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> didn't test this morning, I've woken up feeling like I've been beaten the crud out of by The Hulk!
> if period doesn't come tomorrow I will test hut I'm 99.9% sure she will come tomorrow
> 
> Omg! IÂve just clicked who you are! Jade!! We had the girls together in 2010 and were facebook friends for quite a while! Asif Ã°ÂÂÂ
> 
> Think weÂre still connected via Instagram actually.Click to expand...
> 
> haha yes thats me!! (please keep this quiet on fb obvs)
> the profile pic probs gave it away a lot :lol:
> 
> are we not fb friends anymore?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IÂm not sure tbh
> 
> No this is our secret too. We have 4 already and with everything going on with brogan it would be massively frowned upon so easier to just not say anything xClick to expand...

thats fair enough, people can be so judgemental before they actually know, I feel like its the same as when you pick baby names and if you tell people before the birth they judge it so much but once baby born everyones like "omg great name" :lol: 
my dad knows because hes the one who picked me up from hospital and I was an absolute emotional wreck, but hes very supportive of it, I'm more just afraid that if I do have trouble with conceiving I don't want people asking questions, because I am still breaking down everytime it comes to talking about it lol


----------



## Convie

I'm out, I was in so much pain I forced myself to try and sleep through it, when I woke up there was a pink watery tinge.
good luck everyone else waiting to test :dust:


----------



## Babydreaming9

So sorry about AF Convie! :hugs2:

Im sure Ill be saying shes got me too! My cramps are worsening through the day, I think shell be here tomorrow thatll be the 3rd day of cramping!! And she surely cant be any later than that! I think Ill save my tests for first morning urine if nothing happens through the night and then itll finish this TWW!! 

Good luck for next cycle Convie! :dust:


----------



## Convie

Babydreaming9 said:


> So sorry about AF Convie! :hugs2:
> 
> Im sure Ill be saying shes got me too! My cramps are worsening through the day, I think shell be here tomorrow thatll be the 3rd day of cramping!! And she surely cant be any later than that! I think Ill save my tests for first morning urine if nothing happens through the night and then itll finish this TWW!!
> 
> Good luck for next cycle Convie! :dust:

thank you :hugs:

hoping the witch doesn't hit you! feel like she's hit too much people this month she's got to have a break by now surely :lol:
fingers crossed for a bfp when you test!!


----------



## JJB2

Hi ladies!
Sorry to hear AF got some of you all. No AF for me yet and no bfp neither. Had a Dr apt this morning and I got blood work done. Crossing my fingers hoping we have results tomorrow or thursday


----------



## tdog

So sorry to hear about af convie the :witch: has got a lot of ladies this month hopefully next month will be full of :bfp:'s all round :)

Good luck ladies who are waiting to test :flower: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ugh silly AF!!! Sorry


----------



## Babydreaming9

So tonight I caved, and BFP! I dont know how to post a picture either!! I cant believe it Im literally shaking!!


----------



## Sidra salim

Babydreaming9 said:


> So tonight I caved, and BFP! I dont know how to post a picture either!! I cant believe it Im literally shaking!!

Atleast got someone with me, go advanced in the reply option, ad click the paper clip option, abd choose the file from your library and upload it, then close that window, and post it


----------



## Convie

Babydreaming9 said:


> So tonight I caved, and BFP! I dont know how to post a picture either!! I cant believe it Im literally shaking!!

omgomgomgomg yayyy!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Babydreaming9

Hopefully this works!!
 



Attached Files:







3BD6D24A-D7A1-48A4-9359-267D72AEFF89.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## tdog

Babydreaming9 said:


> So tonight I caved, and BFP! I dont know how to post a picture either!! I cant believe it Im literally shaking!!

Omg yey:happydance: told you sounded positive with the cervix being closed I found before af mine was always slightly open yey so happy xx


----------



## tdog

Babydreaming9 said:


> Hopefully this works!!

Oh my deffo what test is that if you don't mind me asking? Xx


----------



## Babydreaming9

I got it from the chemist today, its a brand called Reveal, thank you ladies!! I really didnt think it would happen because Ive been in so much pain I was expecting AF any day! So I am pretty shocked!


----------



## mme

OMG congratulations baby dreaming fantastic news


----------



## JJB2

Congrats!


----------



## Babydreaming9

Thank you so much ladies, we are on :cloud9: tonight! :hugs2: xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Omg congrats!!! :happydance: about time this thread got another bfp! That's a great line too!!


----------



## Convie

a lovely strong line as well!! congrats!!! :D


----------



## Babydreaming9

Thank you so much ladies!! I didnt think the vivid dreams was a thing! But it definitely must be, the past 4 nights Ive woke up feeling like Im in my dream and been able to remember every last detail, usually I dont dream hardly ever so that was strange but I never classed it as a symptom til now, and also I developed about 6/7 red dots on my thighs all spaced, not spots and werent raised just red dots that came up about 4 days ago too and when looking tonight theyve dried into teeny tiny scabs! Im not a spotty person ever so not sure why this happened either xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Ahh thats amazing babydreaming! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay A BFP!!! Congrats Baby!


----------



## Sidra salim

Congrats dear for your bfp &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sidra salim

Soo giRls, i am just being an idiot,spending money:blush:
wanted to see my progression lines, but the test Dh bought me was only for the lady who had ivf, 
Anyway, theese three lines , i know its a bad batch or something but i wish they could invent tests which say u have twins in there&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611; i am only day dreaming, and praying alot to have twins, cant wait to have an scan, 
But they surely have to invent that three lines test(3 if twins, 2 if one baby):haha:
Dont know if it make sense to anyone, just dont have any symptoms, and here i feel connected, just wanted to post something :dohh:
I am just not feeling i got that eggo!! Only sleepless nights! dont know why is that:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







0A5637D9-9E59-40A2-801F-1113A2C6ED6E.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

That would be cool if they had a test to tell you if just one or more babies! :)


----------



## tdog

That would be amazing if they could tell you if have twins :) that line is amazing yey xx


----------



## Sidra salim

:kiss:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I have made a thread in "Ovulation tests" if anyone wants to come in and post their tests/chat


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I have made a thread in "Ovulation tests" if anyone wants to come in and post their tests/chat

Be over in a min :haha: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay! Buddies! HAHA


----------



## mrsmummy2

So CD9 here .. is it even possible to be ovulating this early? Lefty cramps today and SO grumpy it's unreal. Wishing I'd bought some opks now :dohh:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I have been cramping on and off myself Mrs. and I am CD 8. I always seem to cramp though about a week before I am due to ovulate.. it is odd. Just getting ready I guess?


----------



## mrsmummy2

I guess i havent got enough cycles on ff with symptoms tracked to know if this is my norm!
I'm like what? cramps again?! :dohh:
Hopefully its the sign a super healthy egg is getting ready!! :happydance:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes I hope so Mrs!!!


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> I guess i havent got enough cycles on ff with symptoms tracked to know if this is my norm!
> I'm like what? cramps again?! :dohh:
> Hopefully its the sign a super healthy egg is getting ready!! :happydance:

Oh fingers crossed :) xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Camping trip tomorrow. MIL knows we're trying and discretely offered to have the kids so we can dtd :blush: made me giggle! :haha:


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Camping trip tomorrow. MIL knows we're trying and discretely offered to have the kids so we can dtd :blush: made me giggle! :haha:

:blush: that's nice of her get on it while you can :rofl: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

:rofl:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

haha nice Mrs!!! :)


----------



## MissWaiting

CD15 for me and finally a positive OPK look at the line so it's BD time
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180826-124508_Gallery.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tdog

MissWaiting said:


> CD15 for me and finally a positive OPK look at the line so it's BD time

Yey go and catch that's egg :) fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## aimee_1691

How is everyone? 

I&#8217;m cd10 and been getting so back cramps and sore boobs which I don&#8217;t recall happening mid cycle usually! It&#8217;s actually really annoying cos if I had it have just had a period I&#8217;d say I feel
Pregnant.

Anyway I&#8217;ve decided if I havnt caught by xmas I&#8217;m calling it a day and gonna throw myself into a new venture. But still have my fingers crossed for this month for us all


----------



## tdog

aimee_1691 said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> Im cd10 and been getting so back cramps and sore boobs which I dont recall happening mid cycle usually! Its actually really annoying cos if I had it have just had a period Id say I feel
> Pregnant.
> 
> Anyway Ive decided if I havnt caught by xmas Im calling it a day and gonna throw myself into a new venture. But still have my fingers crossed for this month for us all

Hey lovely yea I'm ok cd9 bored of waiting now :haha: I've been having cramps on and off aswell which is annoying been getting twinges in my ovaries maybe gearing up for eggy, we said the same if we haven't caught by Xmas that be it fingers crossed for us all :dust: xx


----------



## aimee_1691

Tdog how funny though, if we both are successful during the same cycle we could be due the same time. 

Only time will
Tell xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m good. Getting close to tww again. I&#8217;m going for fertility treatment if not pregnant by my birthday, 3 days after Xmas. But really hoping I can conceive without!


----------



## tdog

aimee_1691 said:


> Tdog how funny though, if we both are successful during the same cycle we could be due the same time.
> 
> Only time will
> Tell xx

Eeek that's spooky tbh we want a 5th both of us we be due same time I'd we do and also both planning on dropping at Xmas if nothing:) fingers crossed for us both:)

Momof2 I hope you won't need treatment fingers crossed you can catch naturally xx


----------



## tdog

aimee_1691 said:


> Tdog how funny though, if we both are successful during the same cycle we could be due the same time.
> 
> Only time will
> Tell xx

Oh and looks like your from my neck of the woods well I'm from Tamworth I was born in good hope my grand parents lives in Birmingham round corner from villa stadium :) xx


----------



## aimee_1691

tdog said:


> aimee_1691 said:
> 
> 
> Tdog how funny though, if we both are successful during the same cycle we could be due the same time.
> 
> Only time will
> Tell xx
> 
> Oh and looks like your from my neck of the woods well I'm from Tamworth I was born in good hope my grand parents lives in Birmingham round corner from villa stadium :) xxClick to expand...


Oh wow! That is crazy!
Yeah I live rednal now but used to live that side of Birmingham
As a child and my husband works in Tamworth, birch coppice if you know it
Xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ahh.. Back from the worlds WORST camping trip. Horrendous rain and wind... two of our three tent poles snapped, our airbed had a hole in it and went down flat every 2.5 hours, and this morning, as we packed up the tent, my phone got a HUGE smash it the screen. Only had it 2.5 months :cry:
Hormones have been all over the place this weekend! Boy am I glad to be home. We only DTD once, and that was because LARGE amounts of alcohol were consumed and we were oblivious to a flat bed and floppy tent :rofl:

Still in my fertile window apparently... if going by the previous months I've charted, CD17 is O day... I'm CD13 today. Cannot believe how fast this cycle is going. If I didn't know any better I'd say I was already pregnant the way I've been feeling. :dohh: If only that were true.. then I could just blame all my grumpiness this weekend on the hormones :haha:

Hope you're all doing well <3


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Ahh.. Back from the worlds WORST camping trip. Horrendous rain and wind... two of our three tent poles snapped, our airbed had a hole in it and went down flat every 2.5 hours, and this morning, as we packed up the tent, my phone got a HUGE smash it the screen. Only had it 2.5 months :cry:
> Hormones have been all over the place this weekend! Boy am I glad to be home. We only DTD once, and that was because LARGE amounts of alcohol were consumed and we were oblivious to a flat bed and floppy tent :rofl:
> 
> Still in my fertile window apparently... if going by the previous months I've charted, CD17 is O day... I'm CD13 today. Cannot believe how fast this cycle is going. If I didn't know any better I'd say I was already pregnant the way I've been feeling. :dohh: If only that were true.. then I could just blame all my grumpiness this weekend on the hormones :haha:
> 
> Hope you're all doing well <3

:rofl: that made me giggle with the flat bed and floppy tent :rofl: Oh at least you can dtd more now your back home:) 

Im now CD 10 I have about 8 days before I ovulate well between 6-8 days but I'm away for few days atm left oh at home as he in night for few days and as soon as I'm back we be back to it :haha: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha yep ! DH asked if hes "needed" tonight :haha:

Enjoy your few days away!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Oh mrs :rofl: sorry your time away wasn&#8217;t super awesome, must be nice to be home! I&#8217;m officially back in here tomorrow :)


----------



## tdog

Thank you I'll try :)

Oh be nice to be back in the tww again xx


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi all. I'm on CD17 and, according to the OPK I took today, I'm O. My baby daddy and I DTD on CD12 and 16, so I think that qualifies me for a TWW. I've only had 2 PP AF since giving birth, so I think my body is still trying to get into a proper cycle. That being said, I would estimate my AF is due Sept 12-ish. But I think I'll do my first pregnancy test around Sept 5-9.


----------



## mme

Back in the 2ww. 1dpo today. Bring on the ics and frers next week ! Please let this be ours and everyone elses month &#129310;


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha it reeeeally is good momof2. Just woken up from what felt like the bessssst sleep ever. Bonus is, dh and ds are still asleep and dd is at a sleepover.. freeeeedom! :haha:


----------



## tdog

Welcome back to the tww ladies :hi: and welcome to the new ladies fingers crossed for everyone this month :) &#129310; xx


----------



## hmmohrma

Hey Ladies! I&#8217;m 9dpo on cycle 1. I know I need to settle down, but I was ready to try when dd was 9 months old and she&#8217;s 21 months now. Nervous, excited, all the feelings! I joined a couple ttc groups on FB, but I missed this place. It was my outlet ttc #1 Baby dust to all!


----------



## tdog

hmmohrma said:


> Hey Ladies! Im 9dpo on cycle 1. I know I need to settle down, but I was ready to try when dd was 9 months old and shes 21 months now. Nervous, excited, all the feelings! I joined a couple ttc groups on FB, but I missed this place. It was my outlet ttc #1 Baby dust to all!

Welcome back :hi: it is a very emotional time this ttc malarkey:haha: when will you be testing? I'm still waiting for o to happen :lol: fingers crossed xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Woke up to no sign of sore boobs... so not sure that I ov&#8217;d yesterday :shrug: I&#8217;m either in tww today or tomorrow


----------



## Babydreaming9

Massive good luck and baby dust to all of you this cycle!! I am still stalking this post waiting for the good news from you ladies !! :bfp: all round hopefully xx


----------



## Sidra salim

:haha:
I am just here stalking u gurlies, still dont feel pregnant &#128515; so just watching yooou:haha:


----------



## tdog

Sidra salim said:


> :haha:
> I am just here stalking u gurlies, still dont feel pregnant &#128515; so just watching yooou:haha:

It will hit home when you see baba on screen:) eeek can't wait for updates xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

So weird. I don&#8217;t have my usual sore boobs, nipples are slightly tender. I don&#8217;t think we have a good shot this cycle, but we shall see :shrug: here&#8217;s to the tww


----------



## tdog

Oh hopefully it is the month momof2 have finhers crossed xx


----------



## aimee_1691

I&#8217;m so achey still it&#8217;s beggining to annoy me.

According to flo I&#8217;m
Ovulating today but I think it may be later on in cycle. We havnt really been doing much past the app fertility window and I&#8217;m
Wondering if that&#8217;s where we&#8217;ve been going wrong.


----------



## hmmohrma

tdog said:


> hmmohrma said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! Im 9dpo on cycle 1. I know I need to settle down, but I was ready to try when dd was 9 months old and shes 21 months now. Nervous, excited, all the feelings! I joined a couple ttc groups on FB, but I missed this place. It was my outlet ttc #1 Baby dust to all!
> 
> Welcome back :hi: it is a very emotional time this ttc malarkey:haha: when will you be testing? I'm still waiting for o to happen :lol: fingers crossed xxClick to expand...

Haha. I may have poas last night and this morning. Both were bfn, but I am not surprised. Ive been super tired in the evenings, which has been my first sign in the past, and nauseous at night...so I had to test. I know its a bit early though. Heres to hoping for some pink lines in a couple more days!


----------



## tdog

hmmohrma said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmohrma said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! Im 9dpo on cycle 1. I know I need to settle down, but I was ready to try when dd was 9 months old and shes 21 months now. Nervous, excited, all the feelings! I joined a couple ttc groups on FB, but I missed this place. It was my outlet ttc #1 Baby dust to all!
> 
> Welcome back :hi: it is a very emotional time this ttc malarkey:haha: when will you be testing? I'm still waiting for o to happen :lol: fingers crossed xxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha. I may have poas last night and this morning. Both were bfn, but I am not surprised. Ive been super tired in the evenings, which has been my first sign in the past, and nauseous at night...so I had to test. I know its a bit early though. Heres to hoping for some pink lines in a couple more days!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for a :bfp: xx


----------



## Babydreaming9

Momof2 - dont lose hope! My bfp cycle last month my boobs werent as sore as the previous bfn cycle and I immediately thought Id missed O or there wasnt a chance. Only my nipples were tender til around 5DPO and it was literally just the tips of them when they brushed on a top or towel etc. My sides then started to get tender around 6DPO and now I cant even turn over in bed without massive pain and burning nipples :rofl: Im currently wearing a supportive bra 24/7 to ease the pain! But itll be worth it in the end!! X


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks baby! That&#8217;s reassuring :)


----------



## Sidra salim

tdog said:


> Sidra salim said:
> 
> 
> :haha:
> I am just here stalking u gurlies, still dont feel pregnant &#128515; so just watching yooou:haha:
> 
> It will hit home when you see baba on screen:) eeek can't wait for updates xxClick to expand...

Sure dear:hugs:


----------



## mme

3dpo today and woke with what felt like fluttering in my lower tummy, plus lower mild back ache. Oh and a big fat spot on my nose !! I dont feel this is our month though as same as like previous months after ov I still have super increased sex drive !


----------



## tdog

Fingers crossed &#129310; it's a good sign xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

O day here apparently! hoping our BDing is enough :happydance: Will be dtd again today and tomorrow, then every other day just in case!!


----------



## tdog

Yey mrsmummy :) lots of bding then :haha: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Definitely :haha:


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Definitely :haha:

I'm coming up to ovulation next couple days :) lots of bding this end aswell :rofl: :haha: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

DH is loving life right now :haha:

Last night he said he SO desperately wants me to be pregnant now, but knows as soon as I find out it will all slow down/stop.. so he wants it to take a little while :rofl:


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> DH is loving life right now :haha:
> 
> Last night he said he SO desperately wants me to be pregnant now, but knows as soon as I find out it will all slow down/stop.. so he wants it to take a little while :rofl:

:rofl: they funny ain't they he fell asleep on me last night so we didn't this morning I got up and all he said was get back into bed sometimes I think he don't want to try :cry: it's getting to me tbh xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

3dpo also today! Good luck mrs and tdog :dust:


----------



## tdog

Oh my that has gone quick already loads of baby :dust: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

OH and I were discussing baby names last night :rofl: he&#8217;s so excited, can&#8217;t wait to give him his first of his own. He really wants a girl, so he was rubbing my tummy saying &#8220;please be a girl&#8221; :haha:


----------



## tdog

Awww bless him :haha: I want a girl I no I have one but she's not ohs so be nice to have one together xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

We&#8217;re all rooting for team pink except DS :rofl: but obviously would be happy with whatever we get! :D


----------



## PrettyInInk42

My baby daddy said if we were to have another, he'd like a girl. He's not crazy about the name I want, but too bad. I've wanted to use that name since I was 14 and 2 years ago, he didn't even want kids. lol


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh no tdog :( My DH was like that late last year when we discussed having another... he's obviously gotten to like the idea now, but when we did get pregnant in February he didn't make much of an effort to "try". It's only now he wants it too that he's really into it.

Wow momof2 that's gone quick. We'll be analyzing HPTs soon then :haha:
So sweet with your OH! We totally talk about baby names all the time.
We aren't really on the same page with names. I picked DD's name and he picked DS's. I hated it at first as I felt it was more of an "american" style name (since then I've heard of a bunch of Austins!!) I love it now though and feel like it really suits him.
I'm not agreeing to anything I'm not in love with this time. I like "different" names for a boy... like Maverick and River. DH says you can't possibly name a baby those name :dohh: But I also really like "normal" names like Jack and Daniel. I LOVE the name Elijah too, but not fussed on the shortening of "Eli" :dohh: 
For a girl I reeeeeeeeally want the name Evelyn Grace. I think it flows really well. DH isn't fussed on Evelyn, but likes Grace. So if it's a girl, we're sorted. If it's a boy he will probably end up nameless when he's born :haha: DH likes "Dante" which I do not like AT ALL. :dohh:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Jack Alexander would be our boy name!! :rofl: I&#8217;m gonna push for Jackson, Jack for short though. Then I picked Kenzie and OH picked Marie for middle name which I love too. So we&#8217;re settled for names already, come onnnn baby!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Now we just need those :bfp: to start rolling in!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

No kidding! Bring em on :D I&#8217;ll probably test in a week, I got some 10miu ic strips and a FRER digi and CB digi waiting around for me :haha:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Will look forward to seeing your tests :D

I felt this cycle was going super fast.. but now I'm like :coffee: come onnnnn... AF is due 14th Sept. I plan to wait until then to test... we'll see :haha:


----------



## tdog

I can't wait to see hpt be soon yey xx

Mrsmummy I just feel it's all just me and he don't want to I've said tho if we ain't caught by Xmas then that's it I feel so down atm with it tbh I no I need a pick me up lol xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fingers crossed your bfp will come soon and give you that boost :happydance:


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m due for AF Sept 8th or 9th, but knowing me, I&#8217;ll test early anyways :rofl:
Tdog, I hope you catch that eggy before then :hugs:


----------



## tdog

Thank you ladies :flower: xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Sending huge hugs tdog


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good choice, Mom. Jack is my nephew's name and my son is Alexander. :)


----------



## hmmohrma

Ive been 2 hours away at my SILs for two days bc her husband is out of town and she gets nervous. I didnt have a chance to post. Headache the past two days and nauseous the past three or four days. I was so impatient and poas way too early, 8dpo, but got home today around 2pm and decided to go for it. The top is 9 dpo, bfn, and the bottom is today 11dpo....maybe faint positive? Nervous and excited and hopeful! What do you see? Please excuse the look of the top one...I fished it out of the bathroom trash. :haha: 

As for the names, I LOVE Evelyn Grace. Its so timeless and pretty. I also really like Alexander. Both very nice names. DH and I have had names picked for years because it took a while of figuring out medical issues that caused my early losses. If this really is bfp were hoping its sticky sticky.
 



Attached Files:







2D9911E2-649F-4A93-AFEF-DB2B0AB1D8E1.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## hmmohrma

Ive been 2 hours away at my SILs for two days bc her husband is out of town and she gets nervous. I didnt have a chance to post. Headache the past two days and nauseous the past three or four days. I was so impatient and poas way too early, 8dpo, but got home today around 2pm and decided to go for it. The top is 9 dpo, bfn, and the bottom is today 11dpo....maybe faint positive? Nervous and excited and hopeful! What do you see? Please excuse the look of the top one...I fished it out of the bathroom trash. :haha: 

As for the names, I LOVE Evelyn Grace. Its so timeless and pretty. I also really like Alexander. Both very nice names. DH and I have had names picked for years because it took a while of figuring out medical issues that caused my early losses. If this really is bfp were hoping its sticky sticky.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Definitely see a line on your bottom test :D good luck!!


----------



## mme

I too see a line on the bottom test, look forward to seeing the next one


----------



## tdog

Omg I see a line I see a line I see a line (can you tell I'm excited for you :haha:) can't wait for next one xx


----------



## MissWaiting

I see that line for sure


----------



## mrsmummy2

hmmohrma - definitely see a line on the bottom test!! :happydance:


----------



## Sidra salim

I also see that , good luck dear


As for me! I am super nauseas today!!! Finally feeling preggo!! But not liking it ! Lots of headaches!!! And this stupid puking feeeling... yesterday inwas praying for a symptom! And now??? I am just yuck!!! 


Comon girls, bring out those bfps :happydance:


----------



## mme

Sidra salim said:


> I also see that , good luck dear
> 
> 
> As for me! I am super nauseas today!!! Finally feeling preggo!! But not liking it ! Lots of headaches!!! And this stupid puking feeeling... yesterday inwas praying for a symptom! And now??? I am just yuck!!!
> 
> 
> Comon girls, bring out those bfps :happydance:

Ah the sickness has hit ! Remind me how far on you are ?


----------



## hmmohrma

Thanks Ladies! Nobody understands like ttc forum girls! 

Sidra, isn&#8217;t that just how it goes. Worries when you don&#8217;t feel sick or symptomy then over it when you feel them. 

I&#8217;ll be here waiting for the rest of you to get to testing time!


----------



## hmmohrma

Also no idea why that picture post showed twice. Maybe the toddler climbing on me. &#55358;&#56631;*&#9792;&#65039;


----------



## MissWaiting

hmmohrma said:


> Also no idea why that picture post showed twice. Maybe the toddler climbing on me. &#65533;&#65533;*&#9792;&#65039;

Yep she might have hit a button I have that problem but with my dog


----------



## Momof2onetube

I think I&#8217;m getting a cold sore :nope: hormonal changes maybe? Weird. I haven&#8217;t had one in so long! Let me go ask google now :rofl:


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> I think Im getting a cold sore :nope: hormonal changes maybe? Weird. I havent had one in so long! Let me go ask google now :rofl:

:rofl: Google our best friend :haha: xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Hate cold sores I get one a year the compeed cold sore patches work the best but then I've seen somewhere you can't use cold sore treatment while pregnant


----------



## Momof2onetube

I got some ointment for it, it says not to use if pregnant but I&#8217;m only 3dpo so I would think it&#8217;s ok? Hmm


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea id still use it on myself at 3dpo because my cold sores are so painful and without anything they stay for like 3 weeks but with the patches they are gone in a week. 
I'm 4dpo now seeing as it's like 2 am lol


----------



## Convie

hey girls I'm back in here! :)
I will try and do a quick catch up, I've had flashing smiley on my cb digi since we got to Prague on Tuesday and yesterday the smilies went solid, my opks are still neg but by looks of line progression will be positive by this evening, partner is going away for the weekend, managed to convince him not to leave until the morning so we can get one more deed in before he leaves, we've done it everyday since I started getting flashing smilies so here's hoping I've managed to catch the egg this month, I am redicuously nervous!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck Convie! :dust:


----------



## Momof2onetube

4dpo and boobs are sore on the sides now :wacko: trying not to symptom spot, that&#8217;s going well :rofl:


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> hey girls I'm back in here! :)
> I will try and do a quick catch up, I've had flashing smiley on my cb digi since we got to Prague on Tuesday and yesterday the smilies went solid, my opks are still neg but by looks of line progression will be positive by this evening, partner is going away for the weekend, managed to convince him not to leave until the morning so we can get one more deed in before he leaves, we've done it everyday since I started getting flashing smilies so here's hoping I've managed to catch the egg this month, I am redicuously nervous!

Good luck hunni :) I got a flashing smiley on the cb aswell today mine doesn't flash for days only does one then goes solid next day so weird lol xx


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> 4dpo and boobs are sore on the sides now :wacko: trying not to symptom spot, thats going well :rofl:

:rofl: it's so hard not to symptom spot tho isn't it I was going to try not to :haha: who am I kidding lol xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

That was my goal, no symptom spotting :rofl: whoops! I failed already. Same with no early testing, but we all know I will. Trying so hard to hold out til 11dpo though


----------



## MissWaiting

I'm 4dpo today to normally I would have sore boobs and cramps but nope I have like trapped wind and creamy but sticky CM and that's about it for me at the moment


----------



## Convie

Momof2onetube said:


> 4dpo and boobs are sore on the sides now :wacko: trying not to symptom spot, thats going well :rofl:


I try not to symptoms spot but I swear it's impossible not to! :lol:


----------



## Convie

tdog said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> hey girls I'm back in here! :)
> I will try and do a quick catch up, I've had flashing smiley on my cb digi since we got to Prague on Tuesday and yesterday the smilies went solid, my opks are still neg but by looks of line progression will be positive by this evening, partner is going away for the weekend, managed to convince him not to leave until the morning so we can get one more deed in before he leaves, we've done it everyday since I started getting flashing smilies so here's hoping I've managed to catch the egg this month, I am redicuously nervous!
> 
> Good luck hunni :) I got a flashing smiley on the cb aswell today mine doesn't flash for days only does one then goes solid next day so weird lol xxClick to expand...


thank you :) I don't know if I regret buying a digi or not because it flashing so early on and getting negative opks because all its done is confuse me and I am a master over thinker :rofl:


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> hey girls I'm back in here! :)
> I will try and do a quick catch up, I've had flashing smiley on my cb digi since we got to Prague on Tuesday and yesterday the smilies went solid, my opks are still neg but by looks of line progression will be positive by this evening, partner is going away for the weekend, managed to convince him not to leave until the morning so we can get one more deed in before he leaves, we've done it everyday since I started getting flashing smilies so here's hoping I've managed to catch the egg this month, I am redicuously nervous!
> 
> Good luck hunni :) I got a flashing smiley on the cb aswell today mine doesn't flash for days only does one then goes solid next day so weird lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you :) I don't know if I regret buying a digi or not because it flashing so early on and getting negative opks because all its done is confuse me and I am a master over thinker :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: yep like me mine are dark but not positive dark so I'd say mines on par with the flashing smiley


----------



## Kaymumof2

Found you tdog lol hope you all don't mind me following this thread xx


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> That was my goal, no symptom spotting :rofl: whoops! I failed already. Same with no early testing, but we all know I will. Trying so hard to hold out til 11dpo though

It is hard but I've worked out I'd be about 8dpo when I said I'd test :rofl:



MissWaiting said:


> I'm 4dpo today to normally I would have sore boobs and cramps but nope I have like trapped wind and creamy but sticky CM and that's about it for me at the moment

Oh sounds promising fingers crossed xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Miss, I have the creamy, sticky cm too! I don&#8217;t usually notice my cm but it&#8217;s hitting my undies :haha:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck convie!


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Found you tdog lol hope you all don't mind me following this thread xx

Yey :) welcome to the crazy thread :rofl: have you tested again? Xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Found you tdog lol hope you all don't mind me following this thread xx
> 
> Yey :) welcome to the crazy thread :rofl: have you tested again? XxClick to expand...

Lol thank you! Yeah about 3 mins ago &#128514; still not quite positive yet. Definately getting there though. I can never upload pics on here. I've tried doing my laptop and phone. Never works xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Found you tdog lol hope you all don't mind me following this thread xx
> 
> Yey :) welcome to the crazy thread :rofl: have you tested again? XxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol thank you! Yeah about 3 mins ago &#128514; still not quite positive yet. Definately getting there though. I can never upload pics on here. I've tried doing my laptop and phone. Never works xxClick to expand...

How frustrating :( have you tried the paper clip bit if so I don't have a clue lol I no sometimes they day file to big so I have to screen shot it xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Found you tdog lol hope you all don't mind me following this thread xx
> 
> Yey :) welcome to the crazy thread :rofl: have you tested again? XxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol thank you! Yeah about 3 mins ago &#128514; still not quite positive yet. Definately getting there though. I can never upload pics on here. I've tried doing my laptop and phone. Never works xxClick to expand...
> 
> How frustrating :( have you tried the paper clip bit if so I don't have a clue lol I no sometimes they day file to big so I have to screen shot it xxClick to expand...

Mine doesnt even show a paper clip on my phone lol its annoying because I really want to post the tests I've just done xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Have you tried going on advanced kay?
Sorry if you already said! Mine are often difficult to upload too


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> Have you tried going on advanced kay?
> Sorry if you already said! Mine are often difficult to upload too

Hey thanks for the advice! How do I go advanced? Sorry I am useless at these things! Lol


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> mrsmummy2 said:
> 
> 
> Have you tried going on advanced kay?
> Sorry if you already said! Mine are often difficult to upload too
> 
> Hey thanks for the advice! How do I go advanced? Sorry I am useless at these things! LolClick to expand...

Underneath where you click post reply next to it it has advanced on and that should take you to the paperclip bit xx


----------



## tdog

like that hun should have go advanced on xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> View attachment 1042227
> like that hun should have go advanced on xx

Ahh ok. Although on my phone it doesn't say go advanced next to post. I'll try it on the desktop version. Pretty sure I have tried that way before too but will see lol thank you xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Ok hope this works. A pic should be attached lol
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180831-174815.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Leeanne86258

tdog said:


> So ladies today I officially got a peak on my cb advanced opk and got a positive opk also so theoretically I'm in the tww:) and also af should be due on the 17th-18th so also think I'm in tww:haha: who's going to join me with this awful but exciting time of the month :) xx



Hi my first time on here not really sure how it all works yet :wacko: so if this is wrong sorry . So here a short story in 2010 I got pregnant in October and had a mc in November . Then after 6 years of me and my husband TTC we got Abfp in October of 2018 all for it to end in another MC in November. So as of the month I have had blood work done and using opk strips. I was told the could tell if you were pregnant but both at hpt have been A Bfn. So fingers crossed and lots of baby Dust for a sticky baby and testing to early.


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Ok hope this works. A pic should be attached lol

Yey I can see a pic :) I'd say nearly their hun yey xx


----------



## tdog

Leeanne86258 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> So ladies today I officially got a peak on my cb advanced opk and got a positive opk also so theoretically I'm in the tww:) and also af should be due on the 17th-18th so also think I'm in tww:haha: who's going to join me with this awful but exciting time of the month :) xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my first time on here not really sure how it all works yet :wacko: so if this is wrong sorry . So here a short story in 2010 I got pregnant in October and had a mc in November . Then after 6 years of me and my husband TTC we got Abfp in October of 2018 all for it to end in another MC in November. So as of the month I have had blood work done and using opk strips. I was told the could tell if you were pregnant but both at hpt have been A Bfn. So fingers crossed and lots of baby Dust for a sticky baby and testing to early.Click to expand...

Hey lovely :) no post away nice to see new faces on here :hi: awww so sorry for your losses hun and baby :dust: to you xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ok hope this works. A pic should be attached lol
> 
> Yey I can see a pic :) I'd say nearly their hun yey xxClick to expand...

Oh good it worked! 1st time ever! Thanks for the tip lol yeah I'm hoping tomorrow it will be positive xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ok hope this works. A pic should be attached lol
> 
> Yey I can see a pic :) I'd say nearly their hun yey xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh good it worked! 1st time ever! Thanks for the tip lol yeah I'm hoping tomorrow it will be positive xxClick to expand...

Oh fingers crossed I have a feeling mine will be I've been having more niggles in my ovary today xx can't wait to see your next opk I'm so weird love seeing tests lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ok hope this works. A pic should be attached lol
> 
> Yey I can see a pic :) I'd say nearly their hun yey xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh good it worked! 1st time ever! Thanks for the tip lol yeah I'm hoping tomorrow it will be positive xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh fingers crossed I have a feeling mine will be I've been having more niggles in my ovary today xx can't wait to see your next opk I'm so weird love seeing tests lol xxClick to expand...

Same mine has been on the right side. Well now I know how to post pics, you'll be bombarded with test pics :haha: xx


----------



## Convie

it's official even the cheapies are saying its go time!!! and partner has definitely decided to wait until the morning before he leaves so we can try for that eggo one more time :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20180831_191854.jpg
File size: 65.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Convie

oh kay yours look like how mine were the past 2 days so hopefully that means O is just around the corner for you :D


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> it's official even the cheapies are saying its go time!!! and partner has definitely decided to wait until the morning before he leaves so we can try for that eggo one more time :happydance:

:happydance: Yey catch that eggo:) xx


----------



## mme

The tww is officially driving me crazy !!! 4dpo and back home tomorrow how on earth do I stop myself from testing ? I know it will be negative and will make me gutted so I dont know why I do it to myself. Started testing at 6dpo last month.


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> The tww is officially driving me crazy !!! 4dpo and back home tomorrow how on earth do I stop myself from testing ? I know it will be negative and will make me gutted so I dont know why I do it to myself. Started testing at 6dpo last month.

I'm the same tbh about the testing that is :haha: but sometimes I drum it into my head that it's going to be negative and do one anyway lol I have to get my fix somewhere :haha: xx


----------



## MissWaiting

I've hidden my tests so they aren't obviously in my face because that's where I get tempted to test so they are tucked in the bathroom cupboard but also in a paper bag so I can't see that they are the pregnancy tests


----------



## Convie

feeling you there mme, I'd ask your OH to hide the tests for you and not tell you where they are or get them out until a certain date maybe?


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> oh kay yours look like how mine were the past 2 days so hopefully that means O is just around the corner for you :D

Thank you I hope so! Will be testinv again tomorrow see what that brings! Good luck to you for getting that egg! Beautiful positive tests! Sending lots of baby dust!


----------



## mme

Mine are also hidden because if my hubby knew what I spent on Them he would have a fit !! I really want to hold off till at least 8 dpo but no sure I have the will power. When trying for our first the thought of testing this soon didnt cross my mind, it was only at 10 dpo I didnt feel right so tested that evening if I didnt have symptoms I prob wouldnt have thought to test


----------



## hmmohrma

mme said:


> Mine are also hidden because if my hubby knew what I spent on Them he would have a fit !! I really want to hold off till at least 8 dpo but no sure I have the will power. When trying for our first the thought of testing this soon didnt cross my mind, it was only at 10 dpo I didnt feel right so tested that evening if I didnt have symptoms I prob wouldnt have thought to test

Can you order chapter ones if you have to in the future from Amazon? I think I have enough to sell them as a side business. :haha:


----------



## hmmohrma

Vent post!! I got another faint bfp with fmu today. I decided to stop by the clinic after my daughter&#8217;s gymnastics play group to have bloods done and get progesterone to be safe. I was told by the lady up front I could do all of those things there today. After about 2 hours...toddler sleeping on me...the nurse practitioner wants a urine sample. She comes back saying it&#8217;s negative, and I say I&#8217;m not surprised it&#8217;s still early and that&#8217;s why I want blood work. She then says they don&#8217;t do hcg there and she won&#8217;t prescribe progesterone because she doesn&#8217;t do fertility. Wtf? Why did I sit there for two hours? I convinced her to give me an order to take to the hospital lab to have the blood drawn. 

I&#8217;m so frustrated bc my fertility specialist released me to my OB after the first trimester with our rainbow. My OB moved, my primary care retired, and the primary care I switched to moved. Everyone who knew my history and so lovingly helped us have a successful pregnancy is gone, and I&#8217;m feeling like this lady I saw today thought I was a nut. 

Oh well. I told the lab to fax my bloods levels to my OB&#8217;s old office and to another OB who I saw once and was with me for a large part of my labor and messaged her about the progesterone. Luckily I&#8217; ve already got tons of the synthroid my fertility specialist put me on to cover my raised thyroid antibody that was causing my miscarriages, but the progesterone was like an extra little insurance package last time.


----------



## mme

hmmohrma said:


> mme said:
> 
> 
> Mine are also hidden because if my hubby knew what I spent on Them he would have a fit !! I really want to hold off till at least 8 dpo but no sure I have the will power. When trying for our first the thought of testing this soon didnt cross my mind, it was only at 10 dpo I didnt feel right so tested that evening if I didnt have symptoms I prob wouldnt have thought to test
> 
> Can you order chapter ones if you have to in the future from Amazon? I think I have enough to sell them as a side business. :haha:Click to expand...

I buy around 20 EBay cheapies and frers, cost me around £20 a month !! Ive been trying since start of this year so thats approx £150 on tests this year !! I need to get a grip and quit this testing


----------



## hmmohrma

mme said:


> hmmohrma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mme said:
> 
> 
> Mine are also hidden because if my hubby knew what I spent on Them he would have a fit !! I really want to hold off till at least 8 dpo but no sure I have the will power. When trying for our first the thought of testing this soon didnt cross my mind, it was only at 10 dpo I didnt feel right so tested that evening if I didnt have symptoms I prob wouldnt have thought to test
> 
> Can you order chapter ones if you have to in the future from Amazon? I think I have enough to sell them as a side business. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I buy around 20 EBay cheapies and frers, cost me around £20 a month !! Ive been trying since start of this year so thats approx £150 on tests this year !! I need to get a grip and quit this testingClick to expand...

I completely understand. Its SO hard not to test. I tell myself I wont, and then I end of doing it. Self control....ha!


----------



## mme

hmmohrma said:


> Vent post!! I got another faint bfp with fmu today. I decided to stop by the clinic after my daughters gymnastics play group to have bloods done and get progesterone to be safe. I was told by the lady up front I could do all of those things there today. After about 2 hours...toddler sleeping on me...the nurse practitioner wants a urine sample. She comes back saying its negative, and I say Im not surprised its still early and thats why I want blood work. She then says they dont do hcg there and she wont prescribe progesterone because she doesnt do fertility. Wtf? Why did I sit there for two hours? I convinced her to give me an order to take to the hospital lab to have the blood drawn.
> 
> Im so frustrated bc my fertility specialist released me to my OB after the first trimester with our rainbow. My OB moved, my primary care retired, and the primary care I switched to moved. Everyone who knew my history and so lovingly helped us have a successful pregnancy is gone, and Im feeling like this lady I saw today thought I was a nut.
> 
> Oh well. I told the lab to fax my bloods levels to my OBs old office and to another OB who I saw once and was with me for a large part of my labor and messaged her about the progesterone. Luckily I ve already got tons of the synthroid my fertility specialist put me on to cover my raised thyroid antibody that was causing my miscarriages, but the progesterone was like an extra little insurance package last time.

Not good how they made you wait with no end result ! How long before you get the results of the blood test ? 

Also what do you mean by raised thyroid? Over active ?


----------



## mme

hmmohrma said:


> mme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmohrma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mme said:
> 
> 
> Mine are also hidden because if my hubby knew what I spent on Them he would have a fit !! I really want to hold off till at least 8 dpo but no sure I have the will power. When trying for our first the thought of testing this soon didnt cross my mind, it was only at 10 dpo I didnt feel right so tested that evening if I didnt have symptoms I prob wouldnt have thought to test
> 
> Can you order chapter ones if you have to in the future from Amazon? I think I have enough to sell them as a side business. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I buy around 20 EBay cheapies and frers, cost me around £20 a month !! Ive been trying since start of this year so thats approx £150 on tests this year !! I need to get a grip and quit this testingClick to expand...
> 
> I completely understand. Its SO hard not to test. I tell myself I wont, and then I end of doing it. Self control....ha!Click to expand...

I know ! It doesnt help they are so cheap Theo buy on eBay but the frers not so cheap


----------



## hmmohrma

mme said:


> hmmohrma said:
> 
> 
> Vent post!! I got another faint bfp with fmu today. I decided to stop by the clinic after my daughters gymnastics play group to have bloods done and get progesterone to be safe. I was told by the lady up front I could do all of those things there today. After about 2 hours...toddler sleeping on me...the nurse practitioner wants a urine sample. She comes back saying its negative, and I say Im not surprised its still early and thats why I want blood work. She then says they dont do hcg there and she wont prescribe progesterone because she doesnt do fertility. Wtf? Why did I sit there for two hours? I convinced her to give me an order to take to the hospital lab to have the blood drawn.
> 
> Im so frustrated bc my fertility specialist released me to my OB after the first trimester with our rainbow. My OB moved, my primary care retired, and the primary care I switched to moved. Everyone who knew my history and so lovingly helped us have a successful pregnancy is gone, and Im feeling like this lady I saw today thought I was a nut.
> 
> Oh well. I told the lab to fax my bloods levels to my OBs old office and to another OB who I saw once and was with me for a large part of my labor and messaged her about the progesterone. Luckily I ve already got tons of the synthroid my fertility specialist put me on to cover my raised thyroid antibody that was causing my miscarriages, but the progesterone was like an extra little insurance package last time.
> 
> Not good how they made you wait with no end result ! How long before you get the results of the blood test ?
> 
> Also what do you mean by raised thyroid? Over active ?Click to expand...

My thyroid is normal so it never showed any issues with normal testing, but one of my thyroid antibodies is very elevated. It basically causes my immune system to end pregnancies because technically a pregnancy is a foreign thing in the body. Luckily my OBs office responded to my online message very quickly. I love them, but they are about an hour away from me so not easy to just stop by. The lab called back though! Hcg at 10 and Im 13 dpo!!!!! Going back in two days to make sure hcg is rising.


----------



## pamg

Got my positive opk this morning! Hoping its a good sign it's a day earlier than it has been all year. With my lp going from 9dpo to 11dpo last month I think the vitamin B complex I'm taking could be helping! Fingers crossed this in the month. My best friend is starting ivf this month too so hoping its a lucky month for lots of us!
 



Attached Files:







20180901_092442.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tdog

pamg said:


> Got my positive opk this morning! Hoping its a good sign it's a day earlier than it has been all year. With my lp going from 9dpo to 11dpo last month I think the vitamin B complex I'm taking could be helping! Fingers crossed this in the month. My best friend is starting ivf this month too so hoping its a lucky month for lots of us!

Yey for positive :) and that's fab about your lp :happydance:

AFM got another flashing smiley on the cb advanced opk is still negative tho a bit darker


----------



## hmmohrma

Pamg hope you and your friend get that baby dust this cycle!!


----------



## Kaymumof2

So ladies here is this mornings test. Bit dissapointed as I thought it would be positive by now. Having some cramps. And feeling nauseous?! Not sure if that can be am O symptom? Oh well see what this afternoon test shows x
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180901-130216.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> So ladies here is this mornings test. Bit dissapointed as I thought it would be positive by now. Having some cramps. And feeling nauseous?! Not sure if that can be am O symptom? Oh well see what this afternoon test shows x

It seems to take forever don't it when waiting I hate waiting for it lol, yes they can be a sign of ovulation aswell as I sometimes get that aswell I also get diarrhea aswell tmi sorry lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies here is this mornings test. Bit dissapointed as I thought it would be positive by now. Having some cramps. And feeling nauseous?! Not sure if that can be am O symptom? Oh well see what this afternoon test shows x
> 
> It seems to take forever don't it when waiting I hate waiting for it lol, yes they can be a sign of ovulation aswell as I sometimes get that aswell I also get diarrhea aswell tmi sorry lol xxClick to expand...

Lol I never knew nausea coukd be an o symptom. It's darker irl but still not positive. I know I hate waiting. Lol your test is lookinv close! Are you doing one later? X


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies here is this mornings test. Bit dissapointed as I thought it would be positive by now. Having some cramps. And feeling nauseous?! Not sure if that can be am O symptom? Oh well see what this afternoon test shows x
> 
> It seems to take forever don't it when waiting I hate waiting for it lol, yes they can be a sign of ovulation aswell as I sometimes get that aswell I also get diarrhea aswell tmi sorry lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol I never knew nausea coukd be an o symptom. It's darker irl but still not positive. I know I hate waiting. Lol your test is lookinv close! Are you doing one later? XClick to expand...

Yea I'll be doing another later aswell :) yea theirs a few I never thought of especially the nausea but I get nausea normally just before xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies here is this mornings test. Bit dissapointed as I thought it would be positive by now. Having some cramps. And feeling nauseous?! Not sure if that can be am O symptom? Oh well see what this afternoon test shows x
> 
> It seems to take forever don't it when waiting I hate waiting for it lol, yes they can be a sign of ovulation aswell as I sometimes get that aswell I also get diarrhea aswell tmi sorry lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol I never knew nausea coukd be an o symptom. It's darker irl but still not positive. I know I hate waiting. Lol your test is lookinv close! Are you doing one later? XClick to expand...
> 
> Yea I'll be doing another later aswell :) yea theirs a few I never thought of especially the nausea but I get nausea normally just before xxClick to expand...

I'll be doing another butprobably won't be until this evening as it's my niece's birthday party today so will need to wait until I'm home. I don't think I have had the nausea before O previously. Wonder why now? Probably all justin my head :haha: xx


----------



## tdog

Top one CD 14 middle CD 15 smu (This morn) and bottom cd15 just now



I no each month different so don't no strange.


----------



## Convie

thought I'd share my opks and if you can see yesterday it was a pretty weak line and I took 4 more tests that day :lol: by the evening I had positives, so keep testing she may just be a few more hours away :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180901-134332_Glow.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 6









Screenshot_20180901-134325_Glow.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> thought I'd share my opks and if you can see yesterday it was a pretty weak line and I took 4 more tests that day :lol: by the evening I had positives, so keep testing she may just be a few more hours away :happydance:

What app is that for the clear blue? Xx thank you for sharing hun xx


----------



## Convie

tdog said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> thought I'd share my opks and if you can see yesterday it was a pretty weak line and I took 4 more tests that day :lol: by the evening I had positives, so keep testing she may just be a few more hours away :happydance:
> 
> What app is that for the clear blue? Xx thank you for sharing hun xxClick to expand...

its the glow app, lets you put in OPKs and your digis too, i have 3 fertility apps now :blush:


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> thought I'd share my opks and if you can see yesterday it was a pretty weak line and I took 4 more tests that day :lol: by the evening I had positives, so keep testing she may just be a few more hours away :happydance:
> 
> What app is that for the clear blue? Xx thank you for sharing hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> its the glow app, lets you put in OPKs and your digis too, i have 3 fertility apps now :blush:Click to expand...

Oh I'll have a look thank you :) I have 1 atm well count down to pregnancy aswell lol xx


----------



## tdog

Is it glow fertility is that what it's called? Xx


----------



## Convie

think so, the logo should look like the one I've circled :)
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180901-140707_Samsung Experience Home.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> think so, the logo should look like the one I've circled :)

Got it thank you so much it's quite detailed isn't it xx


----------



## hmmohrma

Kaymumof2 said:


> So ladies here is this mornings test. Bit dissapointed as I thought it would be positive by now. Having some cramps. And feeling nauseous?! Not sure if that can be am O symptom? Oh well see what this afternoon test shows x

I never used to have cramps when I ovulated, and my sister thought it was crazy that I didn't. Now I definitely do. I'm pretty I get them on the side that the egg is coming down because it's always only one side.


----------



## Convie

tdog said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> think so, the logo should look like the one I've circled :)
> 
> Got it thank you so much it's quite detailed isn't it xxClick to expand...

theyre all detailed in good ways, glow is good for keeping track of my sticks, ovia i use to keep track of my symptoms because it gives you little statistics of other peoples symptoms and yours from the previous months ect, and P tracker purely because I've had it for years and its figured out my cycle now where the others are new and my cycle has been a bit iffy since my surgery so they don't know when to calculate my ovulation, i think they were off by like 4 days on my ovulation where P tracker was off by 1 day :haha:


----------



## hmmohrma

Haha. How did women even have babies before digital technology?! I would be lost!


----------



## Convie

hmmohrma said:


> Haha. How did women even have babies before digital technology?! I would be lost!

lord I know right! although part of me wishes it didn't exist because I google and overthink all the worst things that can happen and obsess wayyyyyyy too much :blush:


----------



## hmmohrma

Convie said:


> hmmohrma said:
> 
> 
> Haha. How did women even have babies before digital technology?! I would be lost!
> 
> lord I know right! although part of me wishes it didn't exist because I google and overthink all the worst things that can happen and obsess wayyyyyyy too much :blush:Click to expand...

Definitely true, but I don't know what I'd do without talking other girls online. Drive my husband crazy...:shrug:


----------



## MissWaiting

I use glow to


----------



## Convie

hmmohrma said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmohrma said:
> 
> 
> Haha. How did women even have babies before digital technology?! I would be lost!
> 
> lord I know right! although part of me wishes it didn't exist because I google and overthink all the worst things that can happen and obsess wayyyyyyy too much :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely true, but I don't know what I'd do without talking other girls online. Drive my husband crazy...:shrug:Click to expand...

true! I always feel like I'm driving OH crazy but I think he drives me even more crazy because whenever I try to talk to him he just replies with uhhhhuhhh mhmmm it will be fine :dohh: i need some actual conversation bruhhhhh! :rofl:


----------



## tdog

:Haha: ohs are so funny mine just ignores me thank God for this site :lol: xx


----------



## Sidra salim

mme said:


> Sidra salim said:
> 
> 
> I also see that , good luck dear
> 
> 
> As for me! I am super nauseas today!!! Finally feeling preggo!! But not liking it ! Lots of headaches!!! And this stupid puking feeeling... yesterday inwas praying for a symptom! And now??? I am just yuck!!!
> 
> 
> Comon girls, bring out those bfps :happydance:
> 
> Ah the sickness has hit ! Remind me how far on you are ?Click to expand...


Tomorrow will be 6 weeks , and i think that was bcs of iron+folicacid tablet that i took for 2 days, but dropped it and now feeling well, just a mild nausea nothing uncomfoRtable :happydance:


----------



## Sidra salim

hmmohrma said:


> Also no idea why that picture post showed twice. Maybe the toddler climbing on me. &#65533;&#65533;*&#9792;&#65039;


Wanna see your :blush: other tests


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hope everyones good today! Im 5dpo, times just going so slowly :coffee:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Ummm so I've just done these and I think I've finally got my positive! What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180901-202901.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes! Time to DTD :) Good luck!!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Yes! Time to DTD :) Good luck!!

Yay thank you! We've dtd the last few nights in a row, well it was 2am this morning :haha: if we dtd tonight will we be covered? I'm not quite sure how often its ment to be lol


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Ummm so I've just done these and I think I've finally got my positive! What do you ladies think?

Yey finally :) onto few then yey:happydance: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ummm so I've just done these and I think I've finally got my positive! What do you ladies think?
> 
> Yey finally :) onto few then yey:happydance: xxClick to expand...

Lol yay thank you! Told DH that I require his services tonight and he smirked at me and said he will see what he can do &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ummm so I've just done these and I think I've finally got my positive! What do you ladies think?
> 
> Yey finally :) onto few then yey:happydance: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol yay thank you! Told DH that I require his services tonight and he smirked at me and said he will see what he can do &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;Click to expand...

:haha: mines in bed he been in bed since 10 he on 7am-7pm Sunday and Monday but I'll defiantly need him tomorrow :lol: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ummm so I've just done these and I think I've finally got my positive! What do you ladies think?
> 
> Yey finally :) onto few then yey:happydance: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol yay thank you! Told DH that I require his services tonight and he smirked at me and said he will see what he can do &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: mines in bed he been in bed since 10 he on 7am-7pm Sunday and Monday but I'll defiantly need him tomorrow :lol: xxClick to expand...

Oh no that's awkward. Yeah defo grab him tomorrow lol my hubby looks knackered so I'm hoping I can erm...... rouse his interest &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ummm so I've just done these and I think I've finally got my positive! What do you ladies think?
> 
> Yey finally :) onto few then yey:happydance: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol yay thank you! Told DH that I require his services tonight and he smirked at me and said he will see what he can do &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: mines in bed he been in bed since 10 he on 7am-7pm Sunday and Monday but I'll defiantly need him tomorrow :lol: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no that's awkward. Yeah defo grab him tomorrow lol my hubby looks knackered so I'm hoping I can erm...... rouse his interest &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; xxClick to expand...

Yea I hate it when he on these shifts and I'm ovulating when he finishes tomorrow I no he be knackered but I'll try and grab him &#128514;&#128514; I'll see what my opks are like tomorrow xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ummm so I've just done these and I think I've finally got my positive! What do you ladies think?
> 
> Yey finally :) onto few then yey:happydance: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol yay thank you! Told DH that I require his services tonight and he smirked at me and said he will see what he can do &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: mines in bed he been in bed since 10 he on 7am-7pm Sunday and Monday but I'll defiantly need him tomorrow :lol: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no that's awkward. Yeah defo grab him tomorrow lol my hubby looks knackered so I'm hoping I can erm...... rouse his interest &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yea I hate it when he on these shifts and I'm ovulating when he finishes tomorrow I no he be knackered but I'll try and grab him &#128514;&#128514; I'll see what my opks are like tomorrow xxClick to expand...

WellI managed to bd but at 2am again! Does this mean I'm too late or does it cover today aswell now its after midnight? I'm so confused when we dtd so late and it goes into the next day lol xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ummm so I've just done these and I think I've finally got my positive! What do you ladies think?
> 
> Yey finally :) onto few then yey:happydance: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol yay thank you! Told DH that I require his services tonight and he smirked at me and said he will see what he can do &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: mines in bed he been in bed since 10 he on 7am-7pm Sunday and Monday but I'll defiantly need him tomorrow :lol: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no that's awkward. Yeah defo grab him tomorrow lol my hubby looks knackered so I'm hoping I can erm...... rouse his interest &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yea I hate it when he on these shifts and I'm ovulating when he finishes tomorrow I no he be knackered but I'll try and grab him &#128514;&#128514; I'll see what my opks are like tomorrow xxClick to expand...
> 
> WellI managed to bd but at 2am again! Does this mean I'm too late or does it cover today aswell now its after midnight? I'm so confused when we dtd so late and it goes into the next day lol xxClick to expand...

I'd say you should be ok 12-36 hours after first positive opk is when the egg is released apparently xx


----------



## tdog

Got my peak on cb and positive ovulation test aswell :happydance:


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Got my peak on cb and positive ovulation test aswell :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 1042337

Yay we should be pretty much on the same schedule together then! You need to bding tonight lol I've just tested again. Will post a pic see what you think xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

So think I'm still positive? Trouble is I'm not sure I'll be able to get DH to perform again tonight! We have dtd 4 nights in a row and as I said earlier the last time was 2am this morning. So if we don't bd tonight, will I still be covered? I'll be so upset if I dont do it at the right time. But he's exhausted lol x
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180902-111340.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Convie

ohhh we all peaking around the same time! :happydance:

good luck everyone! :haha:

Kay I know the feeling, me and OH bd'd every night from tuesday until friday, i only got a positive on friday and it was negative by saturday morning so thankfully i think I managed to get it on time this month (thankfully for my OH I think he was starting to get a bit knackered, that and he left on saturday morning too :haha: )

anyway the whole time, especially when I knew he was going away saturday I was worried we would miss it, was overthinking it constantly!
I think main thing that needs to be remembered is that sperm can live inside your body for up to 5 days, and with a positive OPK you should be ovulating within the next 12-36 hours so I would definitely say you're fine :hugs:
besides I think our partners need to build their swimmers back up :haha:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> ohhh we all peaking around the same time! :happydance:
> 
> good luck everyone! :haha:
> 
> Kay I know the feeling, me and OH bd'd every night from tuesday until friday, i only got a positive on friday and it was negative by saturday morning so thankfully i think I managed to get it on time this month (thankfully for my OH I think he was starting to get a bit knackered, that and he left on saturday morning too :haha: )
> 
> anyway the whole time, especially when I knew he was going away saturday I was worried we would miss it, was overthinking it constantly!
> I think main thing that needs to be remembered is that sperm can live inside your body for up to 5 days, and with a positive OPK you should be ovulating within the next 12-36 hours so I would definitely say you're fine :hugs:
> besides I think our partners need to build their swimmers back up :haha:

I know it's great how we are all matching! Lol

Yes that is very true actually! Guess I'm just panicking/overthinking that if I'm still get a positive I have to BD. But I really think dh needs a break lol I will see what happens though&#128514; but your right there should be plenty there already! &#128514; thanks for the support! Guess we will be testing the same time's too then yay!


----------



## Convie

I completely get you on the overthinking, thats basically all I do atm, and my mind was going the same way as yours friday, i think if the saturday opk was also a positive I would have had a breakdown :rofl: 

looks like we will!! hopefully its a good sign and we will also be sharing due dates *touch wood*

I'm in an annoying mindset atm, as OH is currently on leave after being gone for 4 months, hes been giving 3 weeks leave, and lo & behold his leave ends on the day my period is due!!
so I want this tww over and done with but I also want these 2 weeks to go slow to make the most of the time i have with him before he becomes a weekend partner again. 
I don't know what i want!! :brat: :rofl:


----------



## tdog

I also love the fact we all peaked at the same time :happydance: last cycle oh and I dtd every night sometimes he couldn't get it up :blush: So this cycle we doing every other night and it falls exactly where I want it :haha: xx


----------



## Convie

tdog said:


> I also love the fact we all peaked at the same time :happydance: last cycle oh and I dtd every night sometimes he couldn't get it up :blush: So this cycle we doing every other night and it falls exactly where I want it :haha: xx

you'd think this would be every mans dream, us wanting to constantly jump their bones but we are just tiring the poor boys out :rofl:


----------



## pamg

I'm pretty sure I ovulated this morning. Had slight pain on the right side. We bd last night & the night before so I think our timing was good. Fingers crossed now!!
Good luck to you ladies too!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> I completely get you on the overthinking, thats basically all I do atm, and my mind was going the same way as yours friday, i think if the saturday opk was also a positive I would have had a breakdown :rofl:
> 
> looks like we will!! hopefully its a good sign and we will also be sharing due dates *touch wood*
> 
> I'm in an annoying mindset atm, as OH is currently on leave after being gone for 4 months, hes been giving 3 weeks leave, and lo & behold his leave ends on the day my period is due!!
> so I want this tww over and done with but I also want these 2 weeks to go slow to make the most of the time i have with him before he becomes a weekend partner again.
> I don't know what i want!! :brat: :rofl:

I over think all the time! Its my biggest flaw I think lol but I'm going to take your advice and reason with myself that we have dtd alot the last few days that I'm covered if we have a night off lol

Yay matching due dates would be awesome!

Oh wow that is so hard! I'm lost without dh when he just goes to work for 9 hours let alone weeks like you have to go through! Perhaps you can test earlier and see if it picks up a bfp before he leaves again? I shall be testing stupidly early but your welcome to join me lol im keeping everything crossed that this is your month so you get to tell OH before he goes!


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> I also love the fact we all peaked at the same time :happydance: last cycle oh and I dtd every night sometimes he couldn't get it up :blush: So this cycle we doing every other night and it falls exactly where I want it :haha: xx

Lol love the way you think and how it's all worked out! I will try with dh tonight but not gonna hold my breath &#128514;&#128514; xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> I also love the fact we all peaked at the same time :happydance: last cycle oh and I dtd every night sometimes he couldn't get it up :blush: So this cycle we doing every other night and it falls exactly where I want it :haha: xx
> 
> you'd think this would be every mans dream, us wanting to constantly jump their bones but we are just tiring the poor boys out :rofl:Click to expand...

Amen to that! Usually guys want a woman that wants sex morning noon and night and then when they get one they can't keep up! &#128514;&#128514; at least they give it a go lol


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> I completely get you on the overthinking, thats basically all I do atm, and my mind was going the same way as yours friday, i think if the saturday opk was also a positive I would have had a breakdown :rofl:
> 
> looks like we will!! hopefully its a good sign and we will also be sharing due dates *touch wood*
> 
> I'm in an annoying mindset atm, as OH is currently on leave after being gone for 4 months, hes been giving 3 weeks leave, and lo & behold his leave ends on the day my period is due!!
> so I want this tww over and done with but I also want these 2 weeks to go slow to make the most of the time i have with him before he becomes a weekend partner again.
> I don't know what i want!! :brat: :rofl:
> 
> I over think all the time! Its my biggest flaw I think lol but I'm going to take your advice and reason with myself that we have dtd alot the last few days that I'm covered if we have a night off lol
> 
> Yay matching due dates would be awesome!
> 
> Oh wow that is so hard! I'm lost without dh when he just goes to work for 9 hours let alone weeks like you have to go through! Perhaps you can test earlier and see if it picks up a bfp before he leaves again? I shall be testing stupidly early but your welcome to join me lol im keeping everything crossed that this is your month so you get to tell OH before he goes!Click to expand...

its nice to know I'm not alone with the overthinking, me and OH were talking about the one thing we think we'd change about ourselves (it was that marraige test game we were watching people do on youtube and joining in) and he would change the fact I overthink so much because it always sets me into a panic and stresses me out, I completely agreed with him, I get so jealous on how he never overthinks anything he just has that "Oh IF it happens we will deal with it when it does" and I'm just like NO WE HAVE TO BE PREPARED FOR EVERY SINGLE OUTCOME OF EVERYTHING WTF! :rofl:

honestly I am lost without him, I just keep having to remind myself that its only for a year (so long as navy keep to their word :lol:) then he will be back close to home again :)
I will definitely be testing earlier! I have about 20 ICs left from last month, plus 4 digis, thinking about getting some FR :haha:



pamg said:


> I'm pretty sure I ovulated this morning. Had slight pain on the right side. We bd last night & the night before so I think our timing was good. Fingers crossed now!!
> Good luck to you ladies too!

yay another one!! good luck!! :dust:


----------



## tdog

pamg said:


> I'm pretty sure I ovulated this morning. Had slight pain on the right side. We bd last night & the night before so I think our timing was good. Fingers crossed now!!
> Good luck to you ladies too!

Yey :) good luck to you also xx



Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> I also love the fact we all peaked at the same time :happydance: last cycle oh and I dtd every night sometimes he couldn't get it up :blush: So this cycle we doing every other night and it falls exactly where I want it :haha: xx
> 
> Lol love the way you think and how it's all worked out! I will try with dh tonight but not gonna hold my breath &#128514;&#128514; xxClick to expand...

I no right the timing couldn't have gone more perfect lol only time will tell tho :haha: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> I completely get you on the overthinking, thats basically all I do atm, and my mind was going the same way as yours friday, i think if the saturday opk was also a positive I would have had a breakdown :rofl:
> 
> looks like we will!! hopefully its a good sign and we will also be sharing due dates *touch wood*
> 
> I'm in an annoying mindset atm, as OH is currently on leave after being gone for 4 months, hes been giving 3 weeks leave, and lo & behold his leave ends on the day my period is due!!
> so I want this tww over and done with but I also want these 2 weeks to go slow to make the most of the time i have with him before he becomes a weekend partner again.
> I don't know what i want!! :brat: :rofl:
> 
> I over think all the time! Its my biggest flaw I think lol but I'm going to take your advice and reason with myself that we have dtd alot the last few days that I'm covered if we have a night off lol
> 
> Yay matching due dates would be awesome!
> 
> Oh wow that is so hard! I'm lost without dh when he just goes to work for 9 hours let alone weeks like you have to go through! Perhaps you can test earlier and see if it picks up a bfp before he leaves again? I shall be testing stupidly early but your welcome to join me lol im keeping everything crossed that this is your month so you get to tell OH before he goes!Click to expand...
> 
> its nice to know I'm not alone with the overthinking, me and OH were talking about the one thing we think we'd change about ourselves (it was that marraige test game we were watching people do on youtube and joining in) and he would change the fact I overthink so much because it always sets me into a panic and stresses me out, I completely agreed with him, I get so jealous on how he never overthinks anything he just has that "Oh IF it happens we will deal with it when it does" and I'm just like NO WE HAVE TO BE PREPARED FOR EVERY SINGLE OUTCOME OF EVERYTHING WTF! :rofl:
> 
> honestly I am lost without him, I just keep having to remind myself that its only for a year (so long as navy keep to their word :lol:) then he will be back close to home again :)
> I will definitely be testing earlier! I have about 20 ICs left from last month, plus 4 digis, thinking about getting some FR :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> pamg said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I ovulated this morning. Had slight pain on the right side. We bd last night & the night before so I think our timing was good. Fingers crossed now!!
> Good luck to you ladies too!Click to expand...
> 
> yay another one!! good luck!! :dust:Click to expand...

I am literally right there with you on that. I panic about things that may not even happen for year's! Lol but I think it's harder not to overthink when ttc because we have such limited control over it. Plus guys can have the laid back approach to it because 1 they haven't got to worry about their cycle every 5 minutes and also they can reproduce when they're 70 if they want too! Lol. We unfortunately don't have unlimited time to conceive and when we are trying there is such a small window in which to actually be successful! Can hardly blame us for worrying huh? Lol 
I really hope that year speeds by and he is back for good!

Lol I have about 20 ics aswell. No other brand though......yet &#128514;&#128514;


Good luck pamg! Hope you get your bfp this cycle!


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> pamg said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I ovulated this morning. Had slight pain on the right side. We bd last night & the night before so I think our timing was good. Fingers crossed now!!
> Good luck to you ladies too!
> 
> Yey :) good luck to you also xx
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> I also love the fact we all peaked at the same time :happydance: last cycle oh and I dtd every night sometimes he couldn't get it up :blush: So this cycle we doing every other night and it falls exactly where I want it :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol love the way you think and how it's all worked out! I will try with dh tonight but not gonna hold my breath &#128514;&#128514; xxClick to expand...
> 
> I no right the timing couldn't have gone more perfect lol only time will tell tho :haha: xxClick to expand...

Really hoping this is your month! When are you going to start testing? &#128514;&#128514; xx


----------



## Convie

oh yeah kay, men act as if 30 is sooooo young to have a kid ect and its like NOT FOR WOMEN!! :rofl: 
I am panicking constantly because I could be infertile but I don't know either doctors aren't telling be cockapoo until the 13th and even then I don't know if I'll get any answers, but then I could be absolutely fine but then overthink because due to my condition it means it could be a high risk pregnancy but still no answers, only answers I have are from google and we all know how well that turns out :rofl: 
and I'm just constantly over thinking all of this while OH is like "ehhhh I won't worry until after a couple of years of us trying" 
A COUPLE OF YEARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRS!! think my brain exploded :rofl:

I wish we could put them in our heads for a day :lol:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> oh yeah kay, men act as if 30 is sooooo young to have a kid ect and its like NOT FOR WOMEN!! :rofl:
> I am panicking constantly because I could be infertile but I don't know either doctors aren't telling be cockapoo until the 13th and even then I don't know if I'll get any answers, but then I could be absolutely fine but then overthink because due to my condition it means it could be a high risk pregnancy but still no answers, only answers I have are from google and we all know how well that turns out :rofl:
> and I'm just constantly over thinking all of this while OH is like "ehhhh I won't worry until after a couple of years of us trying"
> A COUPLE OF YEARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRS!! think my brain exploded :rofl:
> 
> I wish we could put them in our heads for a day :lol:

Must be so frustrating for you. I really hope you get answers soon. You can't carry on like this. Isn't fair or healthy. Oh god yeah dr google is awful lol and yet I'll still look up thinvs! I never learn lol

DH was the same he wanted to wait until we have moved 60 miles away to start trying. But i have put the move on hold due to my mum being diagnosed with cancer so I've no idea when I'll be moving. I already have pcos so conceiving is hard for me as it is let alone wait another x amount of time! Thankfully dh relented and this is our 1st cycle of trying but can tell he doesn't constantly think about it like we do. For him all he needs to know is when his services are needed and if i find out I'm pregnant! No in between! I've tried explaining ov to him before and he listens but can see a mist decend over his eyes and hes thinking wtf. Bless him lol he thought you could get pregnant all through the month! If only that were true lol


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah kay, men act as if 30 is sooooo young to have a kid ect and its like NOT FOR WOMEN!! :rofl:
> I am panicking constantly because I could be infertile but I don't know either doctors aren't telling be cockapoo until the 13th and even then I don't know if I'll get any answers, but then I could be absolutely fine but then overthink because due to my condition it means it could be a high risk pregnancy but still no answers, only answers I have are from google and we all know how well that turns out :rofl:
> and I'm just constantly over thinking all of this while OH is like "ehhhh I won't worry until after a couple of years of us trying"
> A COUPLE OF YEARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRS!! think my brain exploded :rofl:
> 
> I wish we could put them in our heads for a day :lol:
> 
> Must be so frustrating for you. I really hope you get answers soon. You can't carry on like this. Isn't fair or healthy. Oh god yeah dr google is awful lol and yet I'll still look up thinvs! I never learn lol
> 
> DH was the same he wanted to wait until we have moved 60 miles away to start trying. But i have put the move on hold due to my mum being diagnosed with cancer so I've no idea when I'll be moving. I already have pcos so conceiving is hard for me as it is let alone wait another x amount of time! Thankfully dh relented and this is our 1st cycle of trying but can tell he doesn't constantly think about it like we do. For him all he needs to know is when his services are needed and if i find out I'm pregnant! No in between! I've tried explaining ov to him before and he listens but can see a mist decend over his eyes and hes thinking wtf. Bless him lol he thought you could get pregnant all through the month! If only that were true lolClick to expand...


Hopefully I will on the 13th :) got a long list of symptoms and questions to ask for then :lol:

same, we weren't mean to try until we actually bought a house but after my diagnosis I was like "we try now or I get a hysterecomy and you have no kids these are your choices" thankfully he chose trying :lol:
tbh I was the same I didn't realise it was such a short window where you can actually get pregnant! 
my partners the same, just let him know when hes needed, and thats it, although I did tell him the old wives tale on how to conceive a boy and hes now being all "girl sperm lives longer so we can't try too early" and doing all the positions that apparently make a boy so at least I know he does listen when I waffle on :rofl:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah kay, men act as if 30 is sooooo young to have a kid ect and its like NOT FOR WOMEN!! :rofl:
> I am panicking constantly because I could be infertile but I don't know either doctors aren't telling be cockapoo until the 13th and even then I don't know if I'll get any answers, but then I could be absolutely fine but then overthink because due to my condition it means it could be a high risk pregnancy but still no answers, only answers I have are from google and we all know how well that turns out :rofl:
> and I'm just constantly over thinking all of this while OH is like "ehhhh I won't worry until after a couple of years of us trying"
> A COUPLE OF YEARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRS!! think my brain exploded :rofl:
> 
> I wish we could put them in our heads for a day :lol:
> 
> Must be so frustrating for you. I really hope you get answers soon. You can't carry on like this. Isn't fair or healthy. Oh god yeah dr google is awful lol and yet I'll still look up thinvs! I never learn lol
> 
> DH was the same he wanted to wait until we have moved 60 miles away to start trying. But i have put the move on hold due to my mum being diagnosed with cancer so I've no idea when I'll be moving. I already have pcos so conceiving is hard for me as it is let alone wait another x amount of time! Thankfully dh relented and this is our 1st cycle of trying but can tell he doesn't constantly think about it like we do. For him all he needs to know is when his services are needed and if i find out I'm pregnant! No in between! I've tried explaining ov to him before and he listens but can see a mist decend over his eyes and hes thinking wtf. Bless him lol he thought you could get pregnant all through the month! If only that were true lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will on the 13th :) got a long list of symptoms and questions to ask for then :lol:
> 
> same, we weren't mean to try until we actually bought a house but after my diagnosis I was like "we try now or I get a hysterecomy and you have no kids these are your choices" thankfully he chose trying :lol:
> tbh I was the same I didn't realise it was such a short window where you can actually get pregnant!
> my partners the same, just let him know when hes needed, and thats it, although I did tell him the old wives tale on how to conceive a boy and hes now being all "girl sperm lives longer so we can't try too early" and doing all the positions that apparently make a boy so at least I know he does listen when I waffle on :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol that's good. Definitely bombard them with questions! You need answers!

Haha I'm glad he picked the right answer! My DH took abit of thinking time and he could see how much it ment to me and how terrified I was that I may regret not even trying. My cycles have been abit all over the place lately so it made me worry they would stop or my chances of conceiving were going. I can just about deal with trying and not conceiving but if I don't even try and it ends up being too late by the time we were too move and start ttc I'd have to live with that regret that I should ve tried before. 

Lol love how your O H is taking on board certain parts. My hubby doesn't really have a preference so he just does it any old way haha


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pamg said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I ovulated this morning. Had slight pain on the right side. We bd last night & the night before so I think our timing was good. Fingers crossed now!!
> Good luck to you ladies too!
> 
> Yey :) good luck to you also xx
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> I also love the fact we all peaked at the same time :happydance: last cycle oh and I dtd every night sometimes he couldn't get it up :blush: So this cycle we doing every other night and it falls exactly where I want it :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol love the way you think and how it's all worked out! I will try with dh tonight but not gonna hold my breath &#128514;&#128514; xxClick to expand...
> 
> I no right the timing couldn't have gone more perfect lol only time will tell tho :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Really hoping this is your month! When are you going to start testing? &#128514;&#128514; xxClick to expand...

I'm a early tester and a proper poas addict :haha: So no doubt I'll start from 6dpo (from my calculations) which will be next sat I have loads of ics also have 12 frers aswell :blush: I no 6dpo I'm expecting a negative so I really wouldn't get my hopes up tbh, with ds2 I got a vvvfl at 7dpo and with ds3 I got a vvvfl at 9dpo xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pamg said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I ovulated this morning. Had slight pain on the right side. We bd last night & the night before so I think our timing was good. Fingers crossed now!!
> Good luck to you ladies too!
> 
> Yey :) good luck to you also xx
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> I also love the fact we all peaked at the same time :happydance: last cycle oh and I dtd every night sometimes he couldn't get it up :blush: So this cycle we doing every other night and it falls exactly where I want it :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol love the way you think and how it's all worked out! I will try with dh tonight but not gonna hold my breath &#128514;&#128514; xxClick to expand...
> 
> I no right the timing couldn't have gone more perfect lol only time will tell tho :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Really hoping this is your month! When are you going to start testing? &#128514;&#128514; xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm a early tester and a proper poas addict :haha: So no doubt I'll start from 6dpo (from my calculations) which will be next sat I have loads of ics also have 12 frers aswell :blush: I no 6dpo I'm expecting a negative so I really wouldn't get my hopes up tbh, with ds2 I got a vvvfl at 7dpo and with ds3 I got a vvvfl at 9dpo xxClick to expand...

Wow that's alot of tests! I need to get some and catch up &#128514;&#128514;

I have no idea when I'll be testing! Probably when I see you post yours I'll cave and test aswell lol xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pamg said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I ovulated this morning. Had slight pain on the right side. We bd last night & the night before so I think our timing was good. Fingers crossed now!!
> Good luck to you ladies too!
> 
> Yey :) good luck to you also xx
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> I also love the fact we all peaked at the same time :happydance: last cycle oh and I dtd every night sometimes he couldn't get it up :blush: So this cycle we doing every other night and it falls exactly where I want it :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol love the way you think and how it's all worked out! I will try with dh tonight but not gonna hold my breath &#128514;&#128514; xxClick to expand...
> 
> I no right the timing couldn't have gone more perfect lol only time will tell tho :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Really hoping this is your month! When are you going to start testing? &#128514;&#128514; xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm a early tester and a proper poas addict :haha: So no doubt I'll start from 6dpo (from my calculations) which will be next sat I have loads of ics also have 12 frers aswell :blush: I no 6dpo I'm expecting a negative so I really wouldn't get my hopes up tbh, with ds2 I got a vvvfl at 7dpo and with ds3 I got a vvvfl at 9dpo xxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow that's alot of tests! I need to get some and catch up &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> I have no idea when I'll be testing! Probably when I see you post yours I'll cave and test aswell lol xxClick to expand...

I got mine of Amazon the frer that is 2 boxes of 2 tests in each for 14 pound something :) So I brought 3 of them:lol: a lot of ladies on here did the same last cycle I tested and a few others did aswell lol xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Just checking in at 6dpo... not much to report here :shrug:


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah kay, men act as if 30 is sooooo young to have a kid ect and its like NOT FOR WOMEN!! :rofl:
> I am panicking constantly because I could be infertile but I don't know either doctors aren't telling be cockapoo until the 13th and even then I don't know if I'll get any answers, but then I could be absolutely fine but then overthink because due to my condition it means it could be a high risk pregnancy but still no answers, only answers I have are from google and we all know how well that turns out :rofl:
> and I'm just constantly over thinking all of this while OH is like "ehhhh I won't worry until after a couple of years of us trying"
> A COUPLE OF YEARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRS!! think my brain exploded :rofl:
> 
> I wish we could put them in our heads for a day :lol:
> 
> Must be so frustrating for you. I really hope you get answers soon. You can't carry on like this. Isn't fair or healthy. Oh god yeah dr google is awful lol and yet I'll still look up thinvs! I never learn lol
> 
> DH was the same he wanted to wait until we have moved 60 miles away to start trying. But i have put the move on hold due to my mum being diagnosed with cancer so I've no idea when I'll be moving. I already have pcos so conceiving is hard for me as it is let alone wait another x amount of time! Thankfully dh relented and this is our 1st cycle of trying but can tell he doesn't constantly think about it like we do. For him all he needs to know is when his services are needed and if i find out I'm pregnant! No in between! I've tried explaining ov to him before and he listens but can see a mist decend over his eyes and hes thinking wtf. Bless him lol he thought you could get pregnant all through the month! If only that were true lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will on the 13th :) got a long list of symptoms and questions to ask for then :lol:
> 
> same, we weren't mean to try until we actually bought a house but after my diagnosis I was like "we try now or I get a hysterecomy and you have no kids these are your choices" thankfully he chose trying :lol:
> tbh I was the same I didn't realise it was such a short window where you can actually get pregnant!
> my partners the same, just let him know when hes needed, and thats it, although I did tell him the old wives tale on how to conceive a boy and hes now being all "girl sperm lives longer so we can't try too early" and doing all the positions that apparently make a boy so at least I know he does listen when I waffle on :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol that's good. Definitely bombard them with questions! You need answers!
> 
> Haha I'm glad he picked the right answer! My DH took abit of thinking time and he could see how much it ment to me and how terrified I was that I may regret not even trying. My cycles have been abit all over the place lately so it made me worry they would stop or my chances of conceiving were going. I can just about deal with trying and not conceiving but if I don't even try and it ends up being too late by the time we were too move and start ttc I'd have to live with that regret that I should ve tried before.
> 
> Lol love how your O H is taking on board certain parts. My hubby doesn't really have a preference so he just does it any old way hahaClick to expand...


oh yeah I completely get that! glad he came around in the end :D I felt the same its like you can hear your womb starting to tick away like a countdown, its so scary! :hugs:

we both want a boy, I have 2 girls, this will be his only child and he just knows I want at least one boy, obviously most important thing is that I can have a child and its healthy, but I have said if we have a girl we are trying 1 (or 2) more times for a boy, so I think hes just scared that 1 baby is going to turn into a few :rofl:
that and I don't think he wants to be outnumbered anymore :lol:


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pamg said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I ovulated this morning. Had slight pain on the right side. We bd last night & the night before so I think our timing was good. Fingers crossed now!!
> Good luck to you ladies too!
> 
> Yey :) good luck to you also xx
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> I also love the fact we all peaked at the same time :happydance: last cycle oh and I dtd every night sometimes he couldn't get it up :blush: So this cycle we doing every other night and it falls exactly where I want it :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol love the way you think and how it's all worked out! I will try with dh tonight but not gonna hold my breath &#128514;&#128514; xxClick to expand...
> 
> I no right the timing couldn't have gone more perfect lol only time will tell tho :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Really hoping this is your month! When are you going to start testing? &#128514;&#128514; xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm a early tester and a proper poas addict :haha: So no doubt I'll start from 6dpo (from my calculations) which will be next sat I have loads of ics also have 12 frers aswell :blush: I no 6dpo I'm expecting a negative so I really wouldn't get my hopes up tbh, with ds2 I got a vvvfl at 7dpo and with ds3 I got a vvvfl at 9dpo xxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow that's alot of tests! I need to get some and catch up &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> I have no idea when I'll be testing! Probably when I see you post yours I'll cave and test aswell lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I got mine of Amazon the frer that is 2 boxes of 2 tests in each for 14 pound something :) So I brought 3 of them:lol: a lot of ladies on here did the same last cycle I tested and a few others did aswell lol xxClick to expand...

Ah ok cool! I may be copying that too then! &#128514;&#128514; i already know that I'll be testing early. Probably even before implantation has taken place. I'm so impatient &#128514; xx


----------



## Convie

oh lord I can see it now in a weeks time, one of us is going to test first and once one of us starts we all will, there shall be test pics EVERYWHERE :happydance:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah kay, men act as if 30 is sooooo young to have a kid ect and its like NOT FOR WOMEN!! :rofl:
> I am panicking constantly because I could be infertile but I don't know either doctors aren't telling be cockapoo until the 13th and even then I don't know if I'll get any answers, but then I could be absolutely fine but then overthink because due to my condition it means it could be a high risk pregnancy but still no answers, only answers I have are from google and we all know how well that turns out :rofl:
> and I'm just constantly over thinking all of this while OH is like "ehhhh I won't worry until after a couple of years of us trying"
> A COUPLE OF YEARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRS!! think my brain exploded :rofl:
> 
> I wish we could put them in our heads for a day :lol:
> 
> Must be so frustrating for you. I really hope you get answers soon. You can't carry on like this. Isn't fair or healthy. Oh god yeah dr google is awful lol and yet I'll still look up thinvs! I never learn lol
> 
> DH was the same he wanted to wait until we have moved 60 miles away to start trying. But i have put the move on hold due to my mum being diagnosed with cancer so I've no idea when I'll be moving. I already have pcos so conceiving is hard for me as it is let alone wait another x amount of time! Thankfully dh relented and this is our 1st cycle of trying but can tell he doesn't constantly think about it like we do. For him all he needs to know is when his services are needed and if i find out I'm pregnant! No in between! I've tried explaining ov to him before and he listens but can see a mist decend over his eyes and hes thinking wtf. Bless him lol he thought you could get pregnant all through the month! If only that were true lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will on the 13th :) got a long list of symptoms and questions to ask for then :lol:
> 
> same, we weren't mean to try until we actually bought a house but after my diagnosis I was like "we try now or I get a hysterecomy and you have no kids these are your choices" thankfully he chose trying :lol:
> tbh I was the same I didn't realise it was such a short window where you can actually get pregnant!
> my partners the same, just let him know when hes needed, and thats it, although I did tell him the old wives tale on how to conceive a boy and hes now being all "girl sperm lives longer so we can't try too early" and doing all the positions that apparently make a boy so at least I know he does listen when I waffle on :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol that's good. Definitely bombard them with questions! You need answers!
> 
> Haha I'm glad he picked the right answer! My DH took abit of thinking time and he could see how much it ment to me and how terrified I was that I may regret not even trying. My cycles have been abit all over the place lately so it made me worry they would stop or my chances of conceiving were going. I can just about deal with trying and not conceiving but if I don't even try and it ends up being too late by the time we were too move and start ttc I'd have to live with that regret that I should ve tried before.
> 
> Lol love how your O H is taking on board certain parts. My hubby doesn't really have a preference so he just does it any old way hahaClick to expand...
> 
> 
> oh yeah I completely get that! glad he came around in the end :D I felt the same its like you can hear your womb starting to tick away like a countdown, its so scary! :hugs:
> 
> we both want a boy, I have 2 girls, this will be his only child and he just knows I want at least one boy, obviously most important thing is that I can have a child and its healthy, but I have said if we have a girl we are trying 1 (or 2) more times for a boy, so I think hes just scared that 1 baby is going to turn into a few :rofl:
> that and I don't think he wants to be outnumbered anymore :lol:Click to expand...

Absolutely! The thought terrified me. Still does tbh. But as I'm now trying i feel like I'm at least being proactive and not just sitting around waiting for it to all stop.

Aww thats cute! I really hope you get your little man and your oh gets someone on his team lol exciting time's!


----------



## Convie

thanks letting us know about the 2 packs for £14, I've linked the 2 I found for anyone else, not sure if I order with prime or order the ones that come with the cheapies and wait for postage (which would probably be the better idea :lol: )


https://www.amazon.co.uk/First-Resp...qid=1535898908&sr=8-2&keywords=first+repsonse

https://www.amazon.co.uk/First-Resp...qid=1535898908&sr=8-8&keywords=first+repsonse


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> oh lord I can see it now in a weeks time, one of us is going to test first and once one of us starts we all will, there shall be test pics EVERYWHERE :happydance:

I can see it too! Will literally only take one of us to cave and we will all be at it! Won't be able to keep up with all the pics! Lol but I really love that about this page though. We are all there for one another. Just like a team. I'd find ttc so difficult withouy you ladies on here. You keep me sane. If that's even possible! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Convie

just replying without the quote as its getting massive :lol:

Kay as its your first month are you scared for this month? this is my first month knowing 100% I got it during ovulation, we started last month but think I missed ovulation by a few days so not that bothered about getting a neg, but this month I am terrified, for some reason my brain is convinced if I don't get pregnant perfectly timing it I never ever can which is absolutely ridiculous and I feel completely crazy even thinking it, just wondering if I'm alone on this :ninja:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> just replying without the quote as its getting massive :lol:
> 
> Kay as its your first month are you scared for this month? this is my first month knowing 100% I got it during ovulation, we started last month but think I missed ovulation by a few days so not that bothered about getting a neg, but this month I am terrified, for some reason my brain is convinced if I don't get pregnant perfectly timing it I never ever can which is absolutely ridiculous and I feel completely crazy even thinking it, just wondering if I'm alone on this :ninja:

 Lol it was wasn't it? No doubt this one will follow suit &#128514;

Oh god you are not alone at all! Those exact thoughts have crossed my mind too. I am bracing myself for the negative already because I know falling pregnant doesn't happen easily for me. But at the same time you think,what else coudI of done? Pinpointed ov timed bding perfectly and still I'm not pregnant. It's almost cruel that you follow things to letter and it still doesn't happen! It's normal to think that way though when you do all you can and see that bfn staring back at you. I shall just be in utter shock if/when it does happen! Even though I would of done all I can for it TO happen I'll still be shocked lol I never realised how crazy ttc could make you feel


----------



## tdog

oh I can see it as well their will be tests everywhere lmao,

I got mine with prime got them yesterday lol, we officially tried last month the day I got the peak we didn't dtd as oh was knackered so I'm hoping this month different lol

momof2 how are you doing?

misswaiting how are you also?

hoping how are you?

mrsmummy how are you?

just checking on the other ladies as having heard from you for a while :flower:


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m good tdog :) feeling really out this month as I have like no signs other than my usual sore boobs after ov but ya never know. It&#8217;ll be easier to hold out testing til 11dpo at this rate as I don&#8217;t wanna see bfn! And I feel a bfn coming


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> just replying without the quote as its getting massive :lol:
> 
> Kay as its your first month are you scared for this month? this is my first month knowing 100% I got it during ovulation, we started last month but think I missed ovulation by a few days so not that bothered about getting a neg, but this month I am terrified, for some reason my brain is convinced if I don't get pregnant perfectly timing it I never ever can which is absolutely ridiculous and I feel completely crazy even thinking it, just wondering if I'm alone on this :ninja:
> 
> Lol it was wasn't it? No doubt this one will follow suit ð
> 
> Oh god you are not alone at all! Those exact thoughts have crossed my mind too. I am bracing myself for the negative already because I know falling pregnant doesn't happen easily for me. But at the same time you think,what else coudI of done? Pinpointed ov timed bding perfectly and still I'm not pregnant. It's almost cruel that you follow things to letter and it still doesn't happen! It's normal to think that way though when you do all you can and see that bfn staring back at you. I shall just be in utter shock if/when it does happen! Even though I would of done all I can for it TO happen I'll still be shocked lol I never realised how crazy ttc could make you feelClick to expand...

oh lord it makes me feel good to know I'm not alone in those thoughts though, I've been feeling like an absolute crazy person, I did ofcourse google though and apparently even if you have fertilised and egg there is 50% chance it won't successfully implant, and thats for people with young healthy uteruses too, which made me feel kind of better, just knowing that if it is neg maybe it was just due to it not implanting successfully this time :shrug:


----------



## mrsmummy2

I am soo ill :cry:
I went out Friday night for a friend's birthday... we had an indian then went on to a pub. I had planned not to drink.. but ended up drinking anyway :dohh:
Yesterday i thought it was just a typical hangover but i still feel rotten today :dohh:
Wondering if it may be food poisoning as i had the runs & vomitting (tmi!) Either way.. its put me off eating there again AND off drinking. From now on I'm treating my body as if I'm already pregnant!! 
Wish I hadnt gone out in all honesty!


----------



## Convie

Momof2onetube said:


> Iâm good tdog :) feeling really out this month as I have like no signs other than my usual sore boobs after ov but ya never know. Itâll be easier to hold out testing til 11dpo at this rate as I donât wanna see bfn! And I feel a bfn coming

good luck! i believe in the bfp :dust:


----------



## Convie

aww no mrsmummy I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> just replying without the quote as its getting massive :lol:
> 
> Kay as its your first month are you scared for this month? this is my first month knowing 100% I got it during ovulation, we started last month but think I missed ovulation by a few days so not that bothered about getting a neg, but this month I am terrified, for some reason my brain is convinced if I don't get pregnant perfectly timing it I never ever can which is absolutely ridiculous and I feel completely crazy even thinking it, just wondering if I'm alone on this :ninja:
> 
> Lol it was wasn't it? No doubt this one will follow suit ð
> 
> Oh god you are not alone at all! Those exact thoughts have crossed my mind too. I am bracing myself for the negative already because I know falling pregnant doesn't happen easily for me. But at the same time you think,what else coudI of done? Pinpointed ov timed bding perfectly and still I'm not pregnant. It's almost cruel that you follow things to letter and it still doesn't happen! It's normal to think that way though when you do all you can and see that bfn staring back at you. I shall just be in utter shock if/when it does happen! Even though I would of done all I can for it TO happen I'll still be shocked lol I never realised how crazy ttc could make you feelClick to expand...
> 
> oh lord it makes me feel good to know I'm not alone in those thoughts though, I've been feeling like an absolute crazy person, I did ofcourse google though and apparently even if you have fertilised and egg there is 50% chance it won't successfully implant, and thats for people with young healthy uteruses too, which made me feel kind of better, just knowing that if it is neg maybe it was just due to it not implanting successfully this time :shrug:Click to expand...

Nope I'm right with you! 

Yeah sometimes i don't think its the fertilization thats the problem. Its more getting it to implant and stick. We could of had multiple fertilized eggs but just not quite successful implantation. It is a literal waiting game. And I have zero patience lol but also it's hard when you see people who arent trying have an oops moment and bang pregnant! And yet we temp, take ov tests and bd when we are ment to and nothing!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks convie :hugs:


----------



## hmmohrma

Checked out for a day because we attended a wedding. Im just went for second blood draw. Lets hope the numbers are going up. Im not home now so dont have a picture of my tests to share. They are getting darker though. 

DH loves sex, buHE he feels a lot of pressure during bd time and that doeant help. Any other time of the year hes happy partake. Stressful! Luckily his sperm seems to work well enough.


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> just replying without the quote as its getting massive :lol:
> 
> Kay as its your first month are you scared for this month? this is my first month knowing 100% I got it during ovulation, we started last month but think I missed ovulation by a few days so not that bothered about getting a neg, but this month I am terrified, for some reason my brain is convinced if I don't get pregnant perfectly timing it I never ever can which is absolutely ridiculous and I feel completely crazy even thinking it, just wondering if I'm alone on this :ninja:
> 
> Lol it was wasn't it? No doubt this one will follow suit Ã°ÂÂÂ
> 
> Oh god you are not alone at all! Those exact thoughts have crossed my mind too. I am bracing myself for the negative already because I know falling pregnant doesn't happen easily for me. But at the same time you think,what else coudI of done? Pinpointed ov timed bding perfectly and still I'm not pregnant. It's almost cruel that you follow things to letter and it still doesn't happen! It's normal to think that way though when you do all you can and see that bfn staring back at you. I shall just be in utter shock if/when it does happen! Even though I would of done all I can for it TO happen I'll still be shocked lol I never realised how crazy ttc could make you feelClick to expand...
> 
> oh lord it makes me feel good to know I'm not alone in those thoughts though, I've been feeling like an absolute crazy person, I did ofcourse google though and apparently even if you have fertilised and egg there is 50% chance it won't successfully implant, and thats for people with young healthy uteruses too, which made me feel kind of better, just knowing that if it is neg maybe it was just due to it not implanting successfully this time :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope I'm right with you!
> 
> Yeah sometimes i don't think its the fertilization thats the problem. Its more getting it to implant and stick. We could of had multiple fertilized eggs but just not quite successful implantation. It is a literal waiting game. And I have zero patience lol but also it's hard when you see people who arent trying have an oops moment and bang pregnant! And yet we temp, take ov tests and bd when we are ment to and nothing!Click to expand...



omg right I've been ranting to OH like HOW ARE PEOPLE GETTING PREG WITHOUT EVEN TRYING!!
his brothers gf got pregnant within 2 weeks of them seeing eachother and I won't lie i had a silent jealousy hissy fit :lol:
I have no patience either, times like this I wish I could look into the future :lol:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hopefully you feel better mrs :hugs:


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> I am soo ill :cry:
> I went out Friday night for a friend's birthday... we had an indian then went on to a pub. I had planned not to drink.. but ended up drinking anyway :dohh:
> Yesterday i thought it was just a typical hangover but i still feel rotten today :dohh:
> Wondering if it may be food poisoning as i had the runs & vomitting (tmi!) Either way.. its put me off eating there again AND off drinking. From now on I'm treating my body as if I'm already pregnant!!
> Wish I hadnt gone out in all honesty!

Hope you feel better soon! Don't beat yourself up about it. We've all been there at some point. Where are you now cycle wise?


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> just replying without the quote as its getting massive :lol:
> 
> Kay as its your first month are you scared for this month? this is my first month knowing 100% I got it during ovulation, we started last month but think I missed ovulation by a few days so not that bothered about getting a neg, but this month I am terrified, for some reason my brain is convinced if I don't get pregnant perfectly timing it I never ever can which is absolutely ridiculous and I feel completely crazy even thinking it, just wondering if I'm alone on this :ninja:
> 
> Lol it was wasn't it? No doubt this one will follow suit Ã°ÂÂÂ
> 
> Oh god you are not alone at all! Those exact thoughts have crossed my mind too. I am bracing myself for the negative already because I know falling pregnant doesn't happen easily for me. But at the same time you think,what else coudI of done? Pinpointed ov timed bding perfectly and still I'm not pregnant. It's almost cruel that you follow things to letter and it still doesn't happen! It's normal to think that way though when you do all you can and see that bfn staring back at you. I shall just be in utter shock if/when it does happen! Even though I would of done all I can for it TO happen I'll still be shocked lol I never realised how crazy ttc could make you feelClick to expand...
> 
> oh lord it makes me feel good to know I'm not alone in those thoughts though, I've been feeling like an absolute crazy person, I did ofcourse google though and apparently even if you have fertilised and egg there is 50% chance it won't successfully implant, and thats for people with young healthy uteruses too, which made me feel kind of better, just knowing that if it is neg maybe it was just due to it not implanting successfully this time :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope I'm right with you!
> 
> Yeah sometimes i don't think its the fertilization thats the problem. Its more getting it to implant and stick. We could of had multiple fertilized eggs but just not quite successful implantation. It is a literal waiting game. And I have zero patience lol but also it's hard when you see people who arent trying have an oops moment and bang pregnant! And yet we temp, take ov tests and bd when we are ment to and nothing!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> omg right I've been ranting to OH like HOW ARE PEOPLE GETTING PREG WITHOUT EVEN TRYING!!
> his brothers gf got pregnant within 2 weeks of them seeing eachother and I won't lie i had a silent jealousy hissy fit :lol:
> I have no patience either, times like this I wish I could look into the future :lol:Click to expand...

Exactly! It's crazy how that happens! My SIL 1st baby was an accident and she's just found out she is pregnant with an oops again! I found it really hard not to be overcome with jealousy. I promise not to be jealous if you ladies get bfps though! I actually really want you guys too get one. It's the ones who dont want but get I have a problem with. I can't help it. I know everyones circumstances are different. But still a kick in the stomach at the same time


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks momof2 and kay!

Im cd19... ff says 2dpo, but other sites say 1dpo and one even says im fertile until 4th sept?! So honestly, no idea :haha:
AF is due 14th Sept though


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> Thanks momof2 and kay!
> 
> Im cd19... ff says 2dpo, but other sites say 1dpo and one even says im fertile until 4th sept?! So honestly, no idea :haha:
> AF is due 14th Sept though

Lol I've done some of those online calculator things and most of them say different thing's!

Do you think you will cave and test early like the rest of us? Lol


----------



## mrsmummy2

So annoying. Ill be ordering opks if i dont get pregnant this cycle.
I dont want to start temping again as it drove me mad!

Probably! :rofl:
I tried to wait it out til AF was late last cycle but didnt succeed.


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> So annoying. Ill be ordering opks if i dont get pregnant this cycle.
> I dont want to start temping again as it drove me mad!
> 
> Probably! :rofl:
> I tried to wait it out til AF was late last cycle but didnt succeed.

 Yeah i got my positive opk yesterday and this morning. Will do another in abit and see if its still the same 

I think we all hope we will wait until af or we are late and then actually testing at like 5dpo &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## hmmohrma

Its so hard. We are the only ones out of 6 siblings between the two of us who had to put and thought into having a child. We literally have 9 nieces and nephews that were all unplanned. Then we were finally ready to have a child after feeling like we prepared and it was a good time, and it took us almost 3 years to get a healthy baby here. I had inlaws telling to relax....really until youve gone through it, dont give me advice.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha i know. Always with the unrealistic expectations of seeing that little line so so early! Squinting for about a week then AF shows or you get a blazing bfp. You wonder why you bothered squinting in the first place :haha:


----------



## Kaymumof2

hmmohrma said:


> Its so hard. We are the only ones out of 6 siblings between the two of us who had to put and thought into having a child. We literally have 9 nieces and nephews that were all unplanned. Then we were finally ready to have a child after feeling like we prepared and it was a good time, and it took us almost 3 years to get a healthy baby here. I had inlaws telling to relax....really until youve gone through it, dont give me advice.

I totally get that. I even have people saying to me "oh I only have to look at a penis and I'm pregnant!" Seriously wtf? Nobody knows what its like until they go through it themselves. Partly why I've hardly told anyone we ttc$3. I don't want their stupid comments or the "oh haven't you fallen pregnant yet?" Drives me crazy


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> Haha i know. Always with the unrealistic expectations of seeing that little line so so early! Squinting for about a week then AF shows or you get a blazing bfp. You wonder why you bothered squinting in the first place :haha:

Haha I'm the squinting at a line that can't possibly be there as implantation wouldnt of even occured yet kinda person&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; still fulfils my need to poas I guess lol


----------



## mrsmummy2

Me too kay :haha:
Last cycle i was convinced there was a line... dh was like um nope. I'm like ARE YOU BLIND? Obviously couldnt have been a line... bang on time the witch arrives! :dohh:


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> Me too kay :haha:
> Last cycle i was convinced there was a line... dh was like um nope. I'm like ARE YOU BLIND? Obviously couldnt have been a line... bang on time the witch arrives! :dohh:

Haha eye line is terrible. I may just get pee on it and pass it straight to dh for the result so I can't imagine lines that arent there lol but who am I kidding? Like I'll be able to wait 9hrs for him to get home! I have no chance of that happening lol sorry af arrived. Hope this cycle is the one for you!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks <3


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> Thanks <3

You're welcome &#128156;


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hey TDOG I am okay thanks for asking :) Hope you are doing well. I have NO symptoms this cycle of anything. I am assuming I am out this cycle though so I am just sitting here trying to catch up but nothing to add to the group since I am not technically in a TWW lol. I am here checking for BFPS soon!! WOOT WOOT!


----------



## Kaymumof2

So ladies my pm test is still positive! I thought because it turned positive yesterday that this would be starting to turn negative by now. Confused once again lol help please?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180902-183435.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tdog

Oh momof2 it's awful when you feel that way :( I felt that way last cycle if you can remember I just new I think we no xx

Oh no Mrsmummy hope you feel better soon it's awful when you feel like that xx

I'm hoping to see a lot of :bfp:s this cycle positive thought ladies :) :flower: xx


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Hey TDOG I am okay thanks for asking :) Hope you are doing well. I have NO symptoms this cycle of anything. I am assuming I am out this cycle though so I am just sitting here trying to catch up but nothing to add to the group since I am not technically in a TWW lol. I am here checking for BFPS soon!! WOOT WOOT!

No symptoms sometimes are a good sign you never no :) xx



Kaymumof2 said:


> So ladies my pm test is still positive! I thought because it turned positive yesterday that this would be starting to turn negative by now. Confused once again lol help please?

I get a positive for 2 days normally I'm going to do another soon xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Hoping4numbr3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey TDOG I am okay thanks for asking :) Hope you are doing well. I have NO symptoms this cycle of anything. I am assuming I am out this cycle though so I am just sitting here trying to catch up but nothing to add to the group since I am not technically in a TWW lol. I am here checking for BFPS soon!! WOOT WOOT!
> 
> No symptoms sometimes are a good sign you never no :) xx
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies my pm test is still positive! I thought because it turned positive yesterday that this would be starting to turn negative by now. Confused once again lol help please?Click to expand...
> 
> I get a positive for 2 days normally I'm going to do another soon xxClick to expand...

Oh really? I just thought it would be starting to lighten again by now but they are both really dark still. Good luck with your test! Xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping4numbr3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey TDOG I am okay thanks for asking :) Hope you are doing well. I have NO symptoms this cycle of anything. I am assuming I am out this cycle though so I am just sitting here trying to catch up but nothing to add to the group since I am not technically in a TWW lol. I am here checking for BFPS soon!! WOOT WOOT!
> 
> No symptoms sometimes are a good sign you never no :) xx
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies my pm test is still positive! I thought because it turned positive yesterday that this would be starting to turn negative by now. Confused once again lol help please?Click to expand...
> 
> I get a positive for 2 days normally I'm going to do another soon xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh really? I just thought it would be starting to lighten again by now but they are both really dark still. Good luck with your test! XxClick to expand...

I no have a feeling my surge was a quick one :cry: im going to get oh later just to make sure but looking at my chart last time I ovulated the day after I got a peak on my cb so shall see as I'm in 2 minds weather to do today and tomorrow to cover all bases now omg I hate over thinking it :lol: xx


----------



## mme

6dpo also for me. Only thing different is a dizzy spell I had this morning lasted around 5 seconds but so bad I had to hold on to the kitchen work surface !! Ive decided Im giving in and testing in the morning, cant hold out any longer. 
Wish me luck ladies


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping4numbr3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey TDOG I am okay thanks for asking :) Hope you are doing well. I have NO symptoms this cycle of anything. I am assuming I am out this cycle though so I am just sitting here trying to catch up but nothing to add to the group since I am not technically in a TWW lol. I am here checking for BFPS soon!! WOOT WOOT!
> 
> No symptoms sometimes are a good sign you never no :) xx
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies my pm test is still positive! I thought because it turned positive yesterday that this would be starting to turn negative by now. Confused once again lol help please?Click to expand...
> 
> I get a positive for 2 days normally I'm going to do another soon xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh really? I just thought it would be starting to lighten again by now but they are both really dark still. Good luck with your test! XxClick to expand...
> 
> I no have a feeling my surge was a quick one :cry: im going to get oh later just to make sure but looking at my chart last time I ovulated the day after I got a peak on my cb so shall see as I'm in 2 minds weather to do today and tomorrow to cover all bases now omg I hate over thinking it :lol: xxClick to expand...

Yeah grab him just to make sure! Post a poc of your test if you do one! I know what you mean my brain gets seriously overloaded with all this stuff lol xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks tdog!

Good luck mme


----------



## Kaymumof2

mme said:


> 6dpo also for me. Only thing different is a dizzy spell I had this morning lasted around 5 seconds but so bad I had to hold on to the kitchen work surface !! Ive decided Im giving in and testing in the morning, cant hold out any longer.
> Wish me luck ladies

Good luck! Hope you get your bfp!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck mme!! :dust:


----------



## tdog

Good luck mme:dust:

Seems to be getting lighter :cry: I feel like this month a wash out all ready :cry: think positive woman :lol: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Good luck mme:dust:
> 
> Seems to be getting lighter :cry: I feel like this month a wash out all ready :cry: think positive woman :lol: xx
> 
> View attachment 1042365

Still dark though hun! Maybe your urine was more diluted? Your not out till the witch shows! So grab hubby and go for it lol xx


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Good luck mme:dust:
> 
> Seems to be getting lighter :cry: I feel like this month a wash out all ready :cry: think positive woman :lol: xx
> 
> View attachment 1042365
> 
> 
> Still dark though hun! Maybe your urine was more diluted? Your not out till the witch shows! So grab hubby and go for it lol xxClick to expand...

second this? was it dialuted at all, that could have been the reason its a bit lighter, still jump on it :hugs:


----------



## Babydreaming9

Wow ladies! Ive just had to scroll through ten pages to catch up with you guys! Im still rooting for you all! Its all looking so positive! Please dont get disheartened by the lack of symptoms on each cycle, I had less symptoms than the cycle prior so its not always a bad sign! Im so excited for all of the new tests and hopefully having a few bump buddies this cycle! Im finding it so hard to sync into the pregnancy chats because a lot of them are a lot further along than me ! Im so excited for you guys!

Ive had a worrying time lately, I had to go to the EPU as I was suspected of having an ectopic, but luckily managed to get scanned and baby is fine and where they should be! Developing well so far, Ive never been more petrified! And as soon as we had confirmation all was ok, a few days later the cramping stopped, little monkey is going to be a terror I can see it now.Xx


----------



## tdog

Tbh yea my p was a little diluted than usual I'm still going to grab him later aswell :lol:

Babydreaming what a little monkey already eh they keep us on our toes while pregnant and not pregnant little terrors, glad everything well xx


----------



## Convie

dreaming I'm glad to hear baby is all fine :hugs: little devils like to scare us :haha:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Glad your baby was ok hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly!


----------



## Kaymumof2

I am really cramping! I have NEVER experienced this with o before or at least not this noticeable. Wonder why it's so uncomfortable this month? Any ideas?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Glad to hear all is well dreaming!

Kay - hopefully its a strong ovulation!


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> Glad to hear all is well dreaming!
> 
> Kay - hopefully its a strong ovulation!

Hope so! It's actually been really uncomfortable the last hour or so. Like there's no way you could ignore it. I was worried something may be wrong as it never usually happens


----------



## Convie

kay :hugs: not sure what it could be, I've also been cramping but I'm past ovulation and too early for implantation so I'm blaming adeno :lol:

I read that to move the egg down the tube your muscles have to contract, so maybe your muscles are working over time this month xD


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> kay :hugs: not sure what it could be, I've also been cramping but I'm past ovulation and too early for implantation so I'm blaming adeno :lol:
> 
> I read that to move the egg down the tube your muscles have to contract, so maybe your muscles are working over time this month xD

Thank you hun &#128156; yeah maybe was just abit shocked as its normal for me lets hope this egg is the one then if its different from usual!


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> kay :hugs: not sure what it could be, I've also been cramping but I'm past ovulation and too early for implantation so I'm blaming adeno :lol:
> 
> I read that to move the egg down the tube your muscles have to contract, so maybe your muscles are working over time this month xD
> 
> Thank you hun ð yeah maybe was just abit shocked as its normal for me lets hope this egg is the one then if its different from usual!Click to expand...


could be a good sign :dust:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> kay :hugs: not sure what it could be, I've also been cramping but I'm past ovulation and too early for implantation so I'm blaming adeno :lol:
> 
> I read that to move the egg down the tube your muscles have to contract, so maybe your muscles are working over time this month xD
> 
> Thank you hun ð yeah maybe was just abit shocked as its normal for me lets hope this egg is the one then if its different from usual!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> could be a good sign :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you I hope so hun. Baby dust to you too


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey ladies I'm peaking my head on this thread.. I'm just coming off AF hoping I may ovulate a little earlier this month x


----------



## Convie

hey peanut!! Good luck!!


----------



## tdog

:hi: peanut 

Kay I get that every month I ovulate but it's different to period cramping xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

It's so strange for me but if it can happem during o then at least I know now lol gonna try and grab dh one more time tonight &#128514;


----------



## hmmohrma

Baby dreaming, glad to hear Bany is okay and hope everything is smooth sailing from here. 

Kay, I have definitely had random Os that were much more uncomfortable than usually. Hopefully its a good sign for you. Feel better soon!


----------



## Kaymumof2

hmmohrma said:


> Baby dreaming, glad to hear Bany is okay and hope everything is smooth sailing from here.
> 
> Kay, I have definitely had random Os that were much more uncomfortable than usually. Hopefully its a good sign for you. Feel better soon!

Thank you hun


----------



## tdog

hmmohrma said:


> Baby dreaming, glad to hear Bany is okay and hope everything is smooth sailing from here.
> 
> Kay, I have definitely had random Os that were much more uncomfortable than usually. Hopefully its a good sign for you. Feel better soon!

Second this last month I was doubled over this month just a little twinge in my right ovary that's it so strange I no each month different xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> hmmohrma said:
> 
> 
> Baby dreaming, glad to hear Bany is okay and hope everything is smooth sailing from here.
> 
> Kay, I have definitely had random Os that were much more uncomfortable than usually. Hopefully its a good sign for you. Feel better soon!
> 
> Second this last month I was doubled over this month just a little twinge in my right ovary that's it so strange I no each month different xxClick to expand...

Just strange that it's only been this cycle hopefully it means its a good egg! Xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmohrma said:
> 
> 
> Baby dreaming, glad to hear Bany is okay and hope everything is smooth sailing from here.
> 
> Kay, I have definitely had random Os that were much more uncomfortable than usually. Hopefully its a good sign for you. Feel better soon!
> 
> Second this last month I was doubled over this month just a little twinge in my right ovary that's it so strange I no each month different xxClick to expand...
> 
> Just strange that it's only been this cycle hopefully it means its a good egg! XxClick to expand...

Fingers crossed eh hun :) xx


----------



## hmmohrma

Not looking good for me. My hcg only went from 10 to 10.6. I&#8217;ll go again in 2 days to be sure, but I&#8217;m feeling prettt defeated now. We thought this was in the past after we got our rainbow baby. I really just want 1 sibling for her!

Hopefully if it is a chemical we&#8217;ll be back ttc in the next cycle or two.


----------



## tdog

hmmohrma said:


> Not looking good for me. My hcg only went from 10 to 10.6. Ill go again in 2 days to be sure, but Im feeling prettt defeated now. We thought this was in the past after we got our rainbow baby. I really just want 1 sibling for her!
> 
> Hopefully if it is a chemical well be back ttc in the next cycle or two.

Oh so sorry hun :hugs: xx


----------



## tdog

Haven't tested yet normally do between 10-8 so will soon I'm feeling really positive today just for a change :haha: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

hmmohrma said:


> Not looking good for me. My hcg only went from 10 to 10.6. Ill go again in 2 days to be sure, but Im feeling prettt defeated now. We thought this was in the past after we got our rainbow baby. I really just want 1 sibling for her!
> 
> Hopefully if it is a chemical well be back ttc in the next cycle or two.

Really sorry hun. Hppe things improve x


----------



## Kaymumof2

So this is this mornings test. Back to negative so I assume o is over now and I am in tww officially? Ff said I am 1dpo going on my cycle and positive opks. We did dtd but again at 2am so hoping I've covered all bases this month!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180903-095625.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Convie

hmmohrma said:


> Not looking good for me. My hcg only went from 10 to 10.6. Ill go again in 2 days to be sure, but Im feeling prettt defeated now. We thought this was in the past after we got our rainbow baby. I really just want 1 sibling for her!
> 
> Hopefully if it is a chemical well be back ttc in the next cycle or two.

I'm so sorry to hear this :( :hugs:


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> So this is this mornings test. Back to negative so I assume o is over now and I am in tww officially? Ff said I am 1dpo going on my cycle and positive opks. We did dtd but again at 2am so hoping I've covered all bases this month!

now it's time to twiddle your thumbs and go crazy for 2 weeks :lol:


----------



## Convie

so partner is on his way home, I was supposed to be doing a clean up before he gets home and putting fresh sheets on the beds, he left an hour and a half ago, it takes him 4 hours to get here and I have done sweet eff all :rofl: someone give me the motivation to get off my lazy ass!

also I need to stop symptom spotting, there is no chance in hell I'm getting anything at all yet but my brain is telling me my left nipple is sore - _- I feel like my head is going to be making up symptoms a lot :dohh:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> So this is this mornings test. Back to negative so I assume o is over now and I am in tww officially? Ff said I am 1dpo going on my cycle and positive opks. We did dtd but again at 2am so hoping I've covered all bases this month!
> 
> now it's time to twiddle your thumbs and go crazy for 2 weeks :lol:Click to expand...

Oh lord prepare yourself ladies to be bombarded with questions/way to early pregnancy test pics lol can't believe I'm now officially in the tww! But I'm not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## Convie

don't worry I shall also be bombarding with way too early pregnancy tests, and probably rants about reasons why I hate my uterus :lol:

actually bought 6 frers yesterday (£22 for 6) so excited for those to come so I can waste my money on peeing on them way too early :lol:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> so partner is on his way home, I was supposed to be doing a clean up before he gets home and putting fresh sheets on the beds, he left an hour and a half ago, it takes him 4 hours to get here and I have done sweet eff all :rofl: someone give me the motivation to get off my lazy ass!
> 
> also I need to stop symptom spotting, there is no chance in hell I'm getting anything at all yet but my brain is telling me my left nipple is sore - _- I feel like my head is going to be making up symptoms a lot :dohh:

Lol I am probably the worst person to offer motivational advice as I am also sitting with a cup of tea whilst there are a 100 jobs to be done &#128514; i blame dh for all the 2am bding we have done 4/5 times in a row! Lol

Perhaps use the bed for motivation that it needs prepping for greeting him when he gets in. You know....a nice welcome back haha

I bet I'll be the same later and I'm only 1dpo so it will be phantom symptoms for me thats for sure! Lets hope yours is your bfp on the way!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> don't worry I shall also be bombarding with way too early pregnancy tests, and probably rants about reasons why I hate my uterus :lol:
> 
> actually bought 6 frers yesterday (£22 for 6) so excited for those to come so I can waste my money on peeing on them way too early :lol:

Haha we can slate our uterus together because I'll be the same!

Wow 6 for £22 thats a good price! Got yourself a bargain there so wouldnt matter if you did all 6 in one day &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> so partner is on his way home, I was supposed to be doing a clean up before he gets home and putting fresh sheets on the beds, he left an hour and a half ago, it takes him 4 hours to get here and I have done sweet eff all :rofl: someone give me the motivation to get off my lazy ass!
> 
> also I need to stop symptom spotting, there is no chance in hell I'm getting anything at all yet but my brain is telling me my left nipple is sore - _- I feel like my head is going to be making up symptoms a lot :dohh:
> 
> Lol I am probably the worst person to offer motivational advice as I am also sitting with a cup of tea whilst there are a 100 jobs to be done &#128514; i blame dh for all the 2am bding we have done 4/5 times in a row! Lol
> 
> Perhaps use the bed for motivation that it needs prepping for greeting him when he gets in. You know....a nice welcome back haha
> 
> I bet I'll be the same later and I'm only 1dpo so it will be phantom symptoms for me thats for sure! Lets hope yours is your bfp on the way!Click to expand...


tbh that is a good excuse!! 

haha sadly my OH is pretty much A sexual, he actually has very little interest in sex, which kills me because I have a very high sex drive, but I love the asshole so it's okay :lol:
before trying we only did it once a month, now we are doing it 5 times in a week I've promised him that I will leave him alone for the rest of the month :rofl:

my are definitely also phantom, stoopid brain :lol:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ewcm again today ... wondering if i am even in the 2ww or maybe the illness has caused me to O late?!
Have tonsilitis now too :(


----------



## Convie

OH would kill me if I did all 6 in one day :rofl:
though Saturday we thought it would be fun to use a cheapie on his pee, unsurprisingly it came out negative


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> so partner is on his way home, I was supposed to be doing a clean up before he gets home and putting fresh sheets on the beds, he left an hour and a half ago, it takes him 4 hours to get here and I have done sweet eff all :rofl: someone give me the motivation to get off my lazy ass!
> 
> also I need to stop symptom spotting, there is no chance in hell I'm getting anything at all yet but my brain is telling me my left nipple is sore - _- I feel like my head is going to be making up symptoms a lot :dohh:
> 
> Lol I am probably the worst person to offer motivational advice as I am also sitting with a cup of tea whilst there are a 100 jobs to be done &#128514; i blame dh for all the 2am bding we have done 4/5 times in a row! Lol
> 
> Perhaps use the bed for motivation that it needs prepping for greeting him when he gets in. You know....a nice welcome back haha
> 
> I bet I'll be the same later and I'm only 1dpo so it will be phantom symptoms for me thats for sure! Lets hope yours is your bfp on the way!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tbh that is a good excuse!!
> 
> haha sadly my OH is pretty much A sexual, he actually has very little interest in sex, which kills me because I have a very high sex drive, but I love the asshole so it's okay :lol:
> before trying we only did it once a month, now we are doing it 5 times in a week I've promised him that I will leave him alone for the rest of the month :rofl:
> 
> my are definitely also phantom, stoopid brain :lol:Click to expand...

I thought so too! Lol

Is he? Wow the 5 time's a week must be such a shock to his system!&#128514; at least he's doing it though! Your the same as me, my drive is high. Dh is slowly catching up though. I've been doing all I can to keep him in the game during the fertile period. Sometimes you gotta play dirty-literally! &#128514;&#128514;

So glad I have someone else to have phantom symptoms with. And who knows maybe we will get a surprise and get a real bfp!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> OH would kill me if I did all 6 in one day :rofl:
> though Saturday we thought it would be fun to use a cheapie on his pee, unsurprisingly it came out negative

Don't tell him &#128514;&#128514; I'm going to be such a bad influence on you lol

Haha kinda relieved it did tbf or it may of raised a few eyebrows lol


----------



## Convie

mrsmummy2 said:


> Ewcm again today ... wondering if i am even in the 2ww or maybe the illness has caused me to O late?!
> Have tonsilitis now too :(

have you taken any opks? hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> Ewcm again today ... wondering if i am even in the 2ww or maybe the illness has caused me to O late?!
> Have tonsilitis now too :(

Have you done an opk just to see if it comes out positive? Sometimes illness can delay it from what I've heard. 

Really hope you feel better soon


----------



## Convie

yeah he was exhausted by the end of it, we put on porn and "watched" it together for our last BD :lol: and I've summoned the courage to get over my fear of being on top (I have bad anxiety and have always been super afraid)
I'm probably being way too tmi now, I have a terrible habit for just telling everyone everything and having no filter for it so sorry :lol:

I actually heard if men do get a BFP it's a sign they could have cancer? now sure how true that is or if it's just another "breathing air gives you cancer" scare monger thing


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> yeah he was exhausted by the end of it, we put on porn and "watched" it together for our last BD :lol: and I've summoned the courage to get over my fear of being on top (I have bad anxiety and have always been super afraid)
> I'm probably being way too tmi now, I have a terrible habit for just telling everyone everything and having no filter for it so sorry :lol:
> 
> I actually heard if men do get a BFP it's a sign they could have cancer? now sure how true that is or if it's just another "breathing air gives you cancer" scare monger thing

Lol whatever works go for it!

Ha tbh it can never be tmi when I'm around. I have the naughtiest mind and sense of humour people have to reign me in sometimes cos I'm the type to say it out aloud whilst others only dare think it &#128514;&#128514;

Really? Ooh can't say that I've heaed that one! Thankfully it was negative either way then!


----------



## Convie

ah perfect! I'm the same although OH usually doesn't have time to reign me in he just laughs and stays quiet then on the way home is like "did you have to tell them that much information" for his birthday I got him a hentai hoody covered in girls orgasming, he loved his hoody, he wishes I didn't I didn't give it to him in front of his parents :rofl:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> ah perfect! I'm the same although OH usually doesn't have time to reign me in he just laughs and stays quiet then on the way home is like "did you have to tell them that much information" for his birthday I got him a hentai hoody covered in girls orgasming, he loved his hoody, he wishes I didn't I didn't give it to him in front of his parents :rofl:

Hahaha omg brilliant! My dh wastes his breath asking why I tell people the literal ins and outs. I'm just like well....why not? Lol now just smirks and shakes his head if a sexual topic comes up as if to say "here we go" &#128514;&#128514; gives people a giggle so go with it is what I say!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Nope I havent got any opks :( i planned to use them next cycle if i dont get a bfp this one. Ive hsd mega backache and cramps for the past 30 mins or so.. no energy to dtd :nope: this cycle is probably a bust! But oh well. Its only cycle 2 so can't expect miracles. I'm surprised at how "ok" i am with the thought of not getting a bfp this cycle. Maybe its because i dont feel great :shrug:


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> Nope I havent got any opks :( i planned to use them next cycle if i dont get a bfp this one. Ive hsd mega backache and cramps for the past 30 mins or so.. no energy to dtd :nope: this cycle is probably a bust! But oh well. Its only cycle 2 so can't expect miracles. I'm surprised at how "ok" i am with the thought of not getting a bfp this cycle. Maybe its because i dont feel great :shrug:

Can't say as I blame you for not wanting to dtd. Tonsiltus is awful. Maybe get this illness/cycle out of the way then you can fully focus on the next one. Good for you being ok with it. Staying positive will help you feel better quicker too as you wont feel so shitty about everything


----------



## Convie

mrsmummy2 said:


> Nope I havent got any opks :( i planned to use them next cycle if i dont get a bfp this one. Ive hsd mega backache and cramps for the past 30 mins or so.. no energy to dtd :nope: this cycle is probably a bust! But oh well. Its only cycle 2 so can't expect miracles. I'm surprised at how "ok" i am with the thought of not getting a bfp this cycle. Maybe its because i dont feel great :shrug:

best thing to do right now is concentrate on getting better, have you replenished and ready for next month :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Roll on next cycle & feeling better!! This month was going to be a bit of a pain for a bfp as we have a holiday booked for 10th june and my due date wouldve been around the end of may... so not ideal!! Its only a butlins break, so if i do get a bfp next cycle it'll be fine to go, but this cycle wouldve meant moving/cancelling the holiday (obviously if i do get a bfp ill just do that!)


----------



## tdog

Well today's the day I'm ovulating I can feel it txt oh and he said "trying to kill me off" no just want best chance this month lol, oh and it's a good job I wasn't relying on the top one bloody boots own xx


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> Roll on next cycle & feeling better!! This month was going to be a bit of a pain for a bfp as we have a holiday booked for 10th june and my due date wouldve been around the end of may... so not ideal!! Its only a butlins break, so if i do get a bfp next cycle it'll be fine to go, but this cycle wouldve meant moving/cancelling the holiday (obviously if i do get a bfp ill just do that!)

Aww hun hope you feel better soon :) :hugs: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks tdog. Yay for the +opk! :happydance:


----------



## hmmohrma

Convie thats hilarious about his parents. Im unfortunately not in the same boat as you ladies. I had a crazy high drive as a teenager but its gone down a bit and then of course was off while exclusively breastfeeding. We have a lot of fun now though, it just takes time sometimes. Im always ready during my fertile time....thats biology for you.


----------



## hmmohrma

Get some rest and feel better Mummy. Hopefully you&#8217;ll be 100 percent for next cycle.

Tdog! Go get him and catch that egg! Yay!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

hmmohrma said:


> Get some rest and feel better Mummy. Hopefully youll be 100 percent for next cycle.


Thankyou <3
Just been reading back through the thread. Sorry to hear your results weren't as expected:hugs:


----------



## hmmohrma

Thanks Mummy. I&#8217;m trying to stay positive and peaceful. We at least have our rainbow girl who is 21 months, and there was a one when we didn&#8217;t know if we would ever have a successful pregnancy.


----------



## tdog

hmmohrma said:


> Get some rest and feel better Mummy. Hopefully youll be 100 percent for next cycle.
> 
> Tdog! Go get him and catch that egg! Yay!!

If I can get hum without him moaning about being knackered :rofl: im sure he be ok LMAO xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

hmmohrma said:


> Thanks Mummy. Im trying to stay positive and peaceful. We at least have our rainbow girl who is 21 months, and there was a one when we didnt know if we would ever have a successful pregnancy.

It's always good to remember the blessings we already have :hugs:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Tdog- YAY TIME TO GET BUSY!! 

Mrs.- I am sorry you do not feel well! I hope you feel better for next cycle. If you are totally not in the mood to DTD I get it but I read a lot of BFP stories where the people got pregnant while super sick. I think it is because the body is working on the illness so it isn't focused on attacking the fertilized egg? Just putting it out there lol with Tonsillitis not sure I would wanna dtd either though that sucks so much! Lots of cold stuff for you. Popsicles/icecream etc. Get that swelling down!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks hoping :hugs:


----------



## mme

7dpo BFN, its wayyyy early but I feel like Im out already
 



Attached Files:







D133A3B8-57BF-4717-9146-E0C481F90B84.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fx you're not out mme !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay for squinting at tests now!!! :) SOOOOO not even close to out yet MME.


----------



## tdog

Yay our first squinting of a test for this cycle :) you are definitely not out until :witch: shows.

As for me the last couple hours had ovulation pain so bad again I thought I'd got away with it this month but nope deffo haven't ouch here's to tww and testing early :rofl: xx


----------



## mme

Its just so guttering seeing nothing ! I kinda know Im not out but with dd I didnt test till 10dpo and it was a blazing positive which makes me think I should have a squinter. Roll on tomorrows test which I will post when I get chance


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Its just so guttering seeing nothing ! I kinda know Im not out but with dd I didnt test till 10dpo and it was a blazing positive which makes me think I should have a squinter. Roll on tomorrows test which I will post when I get chance

I no what you mean hun with ds2 I had a vvvfl at 7dpo and with ds3 I got a vvvfl at 9dpo so when I tested at 7dpo with ds3 I felt the same xx


----------



## mme

tdog said:


> mme said:
> 
> 
> Its just so guttering seeing nothing ! I kinda know Im not out but with dd I didnt test till 10dpo and it was a blazing positive which makes me think I should have a squinter. Roll on tomorrows test which I will post when I get chance
> 
> I no what you mean hun with ds2 I had a vvvfl at 7dpo and with ds3 I got a vvvfl at 9dpo so when I tested at 7dpo with ds3 I felt the same xxClick to expand...

When did you get your positives with ds3 & ds4 ?


----------



## mrsmummy2

My dayssss i have the worst cramping and back ache. Im guessing O has been delayed due to illness.. loads of ewcm too. No chance of BDing!! :dohh:
Still gonna be here and root for you girls though!


----------



## Convie

mme fingers crossed a line appears soon :D


----------



## Convie

I put in my symptoms daily on my fertility apps to see a difference, seeing as my body basically has a phantom pregnancy every month its good to see if there is ever a change that might lead to something, anyway I checked my home page and saw this.
I kind of wish I didn't see it as its sort of got my hopes up but also glad I did see it because its got my hopes up, does that make any sense??? :lol:

also first time my nipples have been sensitive in about 7 months?? they are rock solid constantly today which is why I think they're sore, showed my OH and he was shocked to see them like that, touched them and went "oh they're sticky as well".... I didn't notice thay, not sure why they'd be sticky but yeah :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180903-185954_Ovia Fertility.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mme said:
> 
> 
> Its just so guttering seeing nothing ! I kinda know Im not out but with dd I didnt test till 10dpo and it was a blazing positive which makes me think I should have a squinter. Roll on tomorrows test which I will post when I get chance
> 
> I no what you mean hun with ds2 I had a vvvfl at 7dpo and with ds3 I got a vvvfl at 9dpo so when I tested at 7dpo with ds3 I felt the same xxClick to expand...
> 
> When did you get your positives with ds3 & ds4 ?Click to expand...

Sorry ment to say ds3 7dpo vvf tho and got blaring at 10dpo and ds4 9dpo blaring positive at 12dpo xx


----------



## hmmohrma

Mme certainly not out this early. Baby dust baby dust! 

My line has stayed the same for 3 days..starting to worry it might be ectopic since hcg levels during beta testing didn&#8217;t really change from Friday to Sunday. Holiday weekend here though for Labor Day, so offices are closed until tomorrow. 

Excited to start seeing more tests from you ladies!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hi ladies so sorry I've been quiet today. Mum had an operation on her lung today as she had a mass there so I've been with her all day. Will try and catch up properly with the chat. Hope you're all well! I've been so nauseous and crampy today. Thought it would be over now my surge is done.


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Hi ladies so sorry I've been quiet today. Mum had an operation on her lung today as she had a mass there so I've been with her all day. Will try and catch up properly with the chat. Hope you're all well! I've been so nauseous and crampy today. Thought it would be over now my surge is done.

oh lord! I hope your mum ans you are both okay :hugs:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

tdog said:


> oh I can see it as well their will be tests everywhere lmao,
> 
> I got mine with prime got them yesterday lol, we officially tried last month the day I got the peak we didn't dtd as oh was knackered so I'm hoping this month different lol
> 
> momof2 how are you doing?
> 
> misswaiting how are you also?
> 
> hoping how are you?
> 
> mrsmummy how are you?
> 
> just checking on the other ladies as having heard from you for a while :flower:

Sorry I haven't been posting much. This thread seems to move at the speed of light and I have a hard time keeping up and keeping track. 

Not too much to report here. 6dpo and not noticing any symptoms. And I don't know if I had any symptoms this early in my last pregnancy cuz I didn't know I was pregnant til I was 6 weeks along. Aiming to start testing next weekend, but I may also do one on Thursday.


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies so sorry I've been quiet today. Mum had an operation on her lung today as she had a mass there so I've been with her all day. Will try and catch up properly with the chat. Hope you're all well! I've been so nauseous and crampy today. Thought it would be over now my surge is done.
> 
> oh lord! I hope your mum ans you are both okay :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! She already has non Hodgkins lymphoma then they found this mass on her lung aswell so its been a stressful/worrying time. But she's in good hands. She just needs to keep fighting. Would be nice if I could give her a bfp surprise soon though!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh gosh kay so sorry to hear about your mum. :hugs:


----------



## mme

Only different thing for me today is my adhesions are causing me discomfort today and not noticed any discomfort for a while. Maybe its a sign maybe not.


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> Oh gosh kay so sorry to hear about your mum. :hugs:

Thank you hun really appreciate it! Just trying to keep positive about it all x


----------



## hmmohrma

Kay! I hope it all goes well. How new wracking! 

Pretty, I couldnt imagine not knowing until 6 weeks. It must be so different for you this time around. Good luck when you do poas


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies so sorry I've been quiet today. Mum had an operation on her lung today as she had a mass there so I've been with her all day. Will try and catch up properly with the chat. Hope you're all well! I've been so nauseous and crampy today. Thought it would be over now my surge is done.
> 
> oh lord! I hope your mum ans you are both okay :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! She already has non Hodgkins lymphoma then they found this mass on her lung aswell so its been a stressful/worrying time. But she's in good hands. She just needs to keep fighting. Would be nice if I could give her a bfp surprise soon though!Click to expand...



let's hope you get that BFP too, be nice to have something to look forward to in a time like this :hugs:


----------



## tdog

Oh my Kay hope your mam is ok :hugs: hope your ok aswell :hugs: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Kay sorry to hear!! :( HUGS! 

Mrs. You can wait this cycle out with me. SPEEDY healing to you. 

Sorry if I am missing people. I am quick reading because yes this thread does move quick lol!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks hoping! <3


----------



## Kaymumof2

hmmohrma said:


> Kay! I hope it all goes well. How new wracking!
> 
> Pretty, I couldnt imagine not knowing until 6 weeks. It must be so different for you this time around. Good luck when you do poas

Thank you! Has been a very tough time


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies so sorry I've been quiet today. Mum had an operation on her lung today as she had a mass there so I've been with her all day. Will try and catch up properly with the chat. Hope you're all well! I've been so nauseous and crampy today. Thought it would be over now my surge is done.
> 
> oh lord! I hope your mum ans you are both okay :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! She already has non Hodgkins lymphoma then they found this mass on her lung aswell so its been a stressful/worrying time. But she's in good hands. She just needs to keep fighting. Would be nice if I could give her a bfp surprise soon though!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> let's hope you get that BFP too, be nice to have something to look forward to in a time like this :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah it would be lovely! We could use some good news thats for sure! Thank you &#128156;


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Oh my Kay hope your mam is ok :hugs: hope your ok aswell :hugs: xx

Thank you hun! I'm ok just taking each day as it comes right now &#128156;


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Kay sorry to hear!! :( HUGS!
> 
> Mrs. You can wait this cycle out with me. SPEEDY healing to you.
> 
> Sorry if I am missing people. I am quick reading because yes this thread does move quick lol!

 Thanks hoping, really appreciate it &#128156;


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Oh my Kay hope your mam is ok :hugs: hope your ok aswell :hugs: xx
> 
> Thank you hun! I'm ok just taking each day as it comes right now &#128156;Click to expand...

That's the best you can do I supose, we all here if you even need to talk :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## PrettyInInk42

hmmohrma said:


> Kay! I hope it all goes well. How new wracking!
> 
> Pretty, I couldnt imagine not knowing until 6 weeks. It must be so different for you this time around. Good luck when you do poas

Well, I wasn't trying to get pg and my AF had been a little sporadic cuz of the BCP I was on, so I'd never been tracking my O or squinting at tests (which is usually why I feel like I don't have much to contribute to the thread). But ya, it does feel pretty different. I'm usually fairly patient, but this wait sucks. lol

Sorry to hear about your mom, Kay. Wishing her a speedy recovery and some baby dust for yourself. <3


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Oh my Kay hope your mam is ok :hugs: hope your ok aswell :hugs: xx
> 
> Thank you hun! I'm ok just taking each day as it comes right now &#128156;Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best you can do I supose, we all here if you even need to talk :hugs: :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Thank you means alot xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

PrettyInInk42 said:
 

> hmmohrma said:
> 
> 
> Kay! I hope it all goes well. How new wracking!
> 
> Pretty, I couldnt imagine not knowing until 6 weeks. It must be so different for you this time around. Good luck when you do poas
> 
> Well, I wasn't trying to get pg and my AF had been a little sporadic cuz of the BCP I was on, so I'd never been tracking my O or squinting at tests (which is usually why I feel like I don't have much to contribute to the thread). But ya, it does feel pretty different. I'm usually fairly patient, but this wait sucks. lol
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mom, Kay. Wishing her a speedy recovery and some baby dust for yourself. <3Click to expand...

Thank you so much! Baby dust to you too!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Sorry I&#8217;ve been so quiet ladies, trying to keep up, but have lots going on. 8dpo tomorrow and other than still (as always) sore boobs, nothing to report :nope:


----------



## mme

Negative this morning at 8dpo
 



Attached Files:







FB4BA67A-3D85-41B8-A53D-AAEB4D7F938F.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tdog

Still early mme fingers crossed.

AFM 1dpo now:happydance: tww now xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

yay for 1dpo tdog! :happydance:

sorry for the negative mme :hugs:

not much to report here... slight cramping this morning, still have quite a lot of cm(tmi!) bit nauseous, but I think that's nerves as the kids went back to school this morning. :nope:


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> yay for 1dpo tdog! :happydance:
> 
> sorry for the negative mme :hugs:
> 
> not much to report here... slight cramping this morning, still have quite a lot of cm(tmi!) bit nauseous, but I think that's nerves as the kids went back to school this morning. :nope:

I couldn't wait to take mine in :) miss them tho xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha a few people said that at the school this morning. I'd home school them if I could. I just love having them here ALLLL the time. Attachment issues :rofl:

My DS is only in half day all this week.. then full time next week. Dreading it.


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Haha a few people said that at the school this morning. I'd home school them if I could. I just love having them here ALLLL the time. Attachment issues :rofl:
> 
> My DS is only in half day all this week.. then full time next week. Dreading it.

He must be same age as my second youngest he stated full time today he was so clingy aswell :( xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning all hope your all well. 2dpo for me already itching to test. Ridiculous I know lol 

Aww so cute about the kiddies and school. Mine go back tomorrow. It's gone by so quick!


----------



## mrsmummy2

tdog - Oh bless him. :( mine didn't seem to be that bothered, but when he got into the classroom he looked a bit lost. He didn't particularly want to go, but didn't fuss which is good. I'm hoping he will come out happy today.. Nursery was a struggle! He just wanted to be at home.

Kay - Ah hasn't it just!! I'd do the holidays over again if I could!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Lol same. How are you feeling today?


----------



## hmmohrma

Man Im frustrated. I was so excited after bfp only ttc 1 cycle, but back to this crap. It really is so much easier with my rainbow here playing next to me. But Im not bleeding yet, and my hcg is clearly dropping now from she hpt lines. :nope: Just waiting to hear from my doctor now that the offices are back opened today after the holiday. They probably have a ton of catch up to do though. 

Plus to add to it all DH isnt sure when hell want to ttc again. Im 35 in April. I know thats not a magic number when I have to stop, but I just want a baby now!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







0B83776F-BC39-416E-8653-C6B1D51088E3.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kaymumof2

Must be so frustrating for you. I really hope you get answers from the docs soon hun. I have heard that progression on some tests aren't great anyway. Could it be that? I'm sorry I'm not able to offer much practical advice but whatever happens we will be here for you! Hugs


----------



## Kaymumof2

Also your DH may come around. He may just be concerned about what all this is doing to you and doesn't want you to have to go through anymore. On the same note though my dh was very reluctant to start ttc3 until we had moved away and settled etc etc but once he realised how worried I was that our chances of conceiving were low as it is he came around. Perhaps have a heart to heart with him and he may give it another go.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Kaymumof2 said:


> Lol same. How are you feeling today?

SO much better thank you :) I've been bouncing around the house like a Duracell bunny getting it all clean and tidy. I do love my kids and DH but BOY are they messy :rofl:


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Lol same. How are you feeling today?
> 
> SO much better thank you :) I've been bouncing around the house like a Duracell bunny getting it all clean and tidy. I do love my kids and DH but BOY are they messy :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm so glad you are feeling better! Oh yes I know the feeling lol they are like mini tornadoes who come in, mess it all up and leave again haha


----------



## hmmohrma

Kaymumof2 said:


> Also your DH may come around. He may just be concerned about what all this is doing to you and doesn't want you to have to go through anymore. On the same note though my dh was very reluctant to start ttc3 until we had moved away and settled etc etc but once he realised how worried I was that our chances of conceiving were low as it is he came around. Perhaps have a heart to heart with him and he may give it another go.

Hes actually concerned about if we should even have another child. Hes a big thinker, and hes feeling like hes not on board enough to make the choice for many reasons....appropriateness of bringer more children into this world, are we raising our daughter well enough that we should raise another kid, will it make our lives so much more difficult that well regret it....he wants another child and a sibling for our little girl, but hes not sure its the right thing to do. Love him...but goodness! I wish this pregnancy had stuck.


----------



## Kaymumof2

hmmohrma said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Also your DH may come around. He may just be concerned about what all this is doing to you and doesn't want you to have to go through anymore. On the same note though my dh was very reluctant to start ttc3 until we had moved away and settled etc etc but once he realised how worried I was that our chances of conceiving were low as it is he came around. Perhaps have a heart to heart with him and he may give it another go.
> 
> Hes actually concerned about if we should even have another child. Hes a big thinker, and hes feeling like hes not on board enough to make the choice for many reasons....appropriateness of bringer more children into this world, are we raising our daughter well enough that we should raise another kid, will it make our lives so much more difficult that well regret it....he wants another child and a sibling for our little girl, but hes not sure its the right thing to do. Love him...but goodness! I wish this pregnancy had stuck.Click to expand...

Trouble is I think we all have various concerns when thinking of ttc. There never is a "perfect" time. We wouldn't be human or responsible if we didn't . As for bringing them into the world, well to he fair if we all didn't do it because of what goes on in the world then there wouldn't be the next generation as noone would reproduce out of fear. As for being good enough parents, I am sure you are doing a wonderful job. I bet your little one is a credit to you both. The fact you are actually thinking these things show what kind of parents you are. Don't doubt yourselves on that. You also wouldn't regret another. Perhaps financially or otherwise it may be tighter but when you look at them I'm almost certain regret isn't what you will feel. Unless your a millionaire having kids is always a stretch lol think about regret another way. If you dont try again will you live to regret that more? Hope you get to talk some more about it and come to a conclusion you are both happy with. I am so sorry this pregnancy didn't stick.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

So my body is super confused this month.... I am pretty sure or was pretty sure I Ovulated last week while hubby was away or Thursday right when he came back but maybe I stressed myself out and am only ovulating now? Cervix doesn&#8217;t feel like ovulation is about to occur but I know that can change any moment. Cervix did feel soft and high last week so this is just odd! Oh and by the way I got a positive solid smiley Friday morning but opk didn&#8217;t look as positive as this one...

Period is due 09/13 so if I am going to ovulate soon guess it will be late or I have a defect? How weird.
 



Attached Files:







7BB3EAB7-FD30-42DC-A5DD-23317577C408.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## hmmohrma

Kaymumof2 said:


> hmmohrma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Also your DH may come around. He may just be concerned about what all this is doing to you and doesn't want you to have to go through anymore. On the same note though my dh was very reluctant to start ttc3 until we had moved away and settled etc etc but once he realised how worried I was that our chances of conceiving were low as it is he came around. Perhaps have a heart to heart with him and he may give it another go.
> 
> He&#8217;s actually concerned about if we should even have another child. He&#8217;s a big thinker, and he&#8217;s feeling like he&#8217;s not on board enough to make the choice for many reasons....appropriateness of bringer more children into this world, are we raising our daughter well enough that we should raise another kid, will it make our lives so much more difficult that we&#8217;ll regret it....he wants another child and a sibling for our little girl, but he&#8217;s not sure it&#8217;s the right thing to do. Love him...but goodness! I wish this pregnancy had stuck.Click to expand...
> 
> Trouble is I think we all have various concerns when thinking of ttc. There never is a "perfect" time. We wouldn't be human or responsible if we didn't . As for bringing them into the world, well to he fair if we all didn't do it because of what goes on in the world then there wouldn't be the next generation as noone would reproduce out of fear. As for being good enough parents, I am sure you are doing a wonderful job. I bet your little one is a credit to you both. The fact you are actually thinking these things show what kind of parents you are. Don't doubt yourselves on that. You also wouldn't regret another. Perhaps financially or otherwise it may be tighter but when you look at them I'm almost certain regret isn't what you will feel. Unless your a millionaire having kids is always a stretch lol think about regret another way. If you dont try again will you live to regret that more? Hope you get to talk some more about it and come to a conclusion you are both happy with. I am so sorry this pregnancy didn't stick.Click to expand...


Thanks so much Kay. :hugs: Hopefully he will come around a bit sooner than later. I know he wants another baby, and I know will all work out soon enough.


----------



## Kaymumof2

hmmohrma said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmohrma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Also your DH may come around. He may just be concerned about what all this is doing to you and doesn't want you to have to go through anymore. On the same note though my dh was very reluctant to start ttc3 until we had moved away and settled etc etc but once he realised how worried I was that our chances of conceiving were low as it is he came around. Perhaps have a heart to heart with him and he may give it another go.
> 
> Hes actually concerned about if we should even have another child. Hes a big thinker, and hes feeling like hes not on board enough to make the choice for many reasons....appropriateness of bringer more children into this world, are we raising our daughter well enough that we should raise another kid, will it make our lives so much more difficult that well regret it....he wants another child and a sibling for our little girl, but hes not sure its the right thing to do. Love him...but goodness! I wish this pregnancy had stuck.Click to expand...
> 
> Trouble is I think we all have various concerns when thinking of ttc. There never is a "perfect" time. We wouldn't be human or responsible if we didn't . As for bringing them into the world, well to he fair if we all didn't do it because of what goes on in the world then there wouldn't be the next generation as noone would reproduce out of fear. As for being good enough parents, I am sure you are doing a wonderful job. I bet your little one is a credit to you both. The fact you are actually thinking these things show what kind of parents you are. Don't doubt yourselves on that. You also wouldn't regret another. Perhaps financially or otherwise it may be tighter but when you look at them I'm almost certain regret isn't what you will feel. Unless your a millionaire having kids is always a stretch lol think about regret another way. If you dont try again will you live to regret that more? Hope you get to talk some more about it and come to a conclusion you are both happy with. I am so sorry this pregnancy didn't stick.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Kay. :hugs: Hopefully he will come around a bit sooner than later. I know he wasnt another baby, and I knit will all work out soon enough.Click to expand...

More than welcome! I think he will especially as you say he wants another. His fears are understandable but like I said is the regret of not trying greater? Perhaps he hasnt thought of it that way. Sometimes i think men assume we can just go on reproducing regardless of age. Because they can. Reality is we can't. Hence why explaining why trying sooner rather than later is important. I'm not saying your too old or anything! Just that he may not think of conceiving the ways in which we do.


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> So my body is super confused this month.... I am pretty sure or was pretty sure I Ovulated last week while hubby was away or Thursday right when he came back but maybe I stressed myself out and am only ovulating now? Cervix doesnt feel like ovulation is about to occur but I know that can change any moment. Cervix did feel soft and high last week so this is just odd! Oh and by the way I got a positive solid smiley Friday morning but opk didnt look as positive as this one...
> 
> Period is due 09/13 so if I am going to ovulate soon guess it will be late or I have a defect? How weird.

Think you may have been stressed then hun did you feel ovulation as I no you said you can feel it like I do, but then that will mean a short lp then won't it? Xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I might have just felt it right now...Sometimes I do .. sometimes I don't. Sometimes I just get real crampy and this cycle was unsually crampy yesterday and this am so I tested just to see if it would show anything since I didn't get a DARK positive on these IC'S like I have in the past and wahlah... Now I took a dollar tree ovulation test too and sure enough DARK positive. Guess it is gonna be a late period or if it comes on time maybe a defect :(


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

This isnt the dollar tree one but it is one I took at 11:30 am today.
 



Attached Files:







F3C59374-281B-49B4-B890-8E33AC0613D1.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## tdog

Yep deffo positive.

AFM I'm 1dpo and last cycle and the cycle before I've had some cramping of some sort but nope nothing this as yet... I won't symptom spot I won't symptom spot I won't symptom spot:haha: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

yeah positive but AF is due 09/13 so that is concerning. I will have to see if she comes on time or not. Weird weird!


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> yeah positive but AF is due 09/13 so that is concerning. I will have to see if she comes on time or not. Weird weird!

That is very weird hun that is literally a week and a bit away :shrug: are you going to keep doing the opks? Xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I might Tdog.. I am hoping that if I am ovulating now that I will just be later on my af is all.. otherwise no clue what is going on cuz that isn't enough time for implantation really.. it will just get swept away


----------



## Momof2onetube

That is SO strange Hoping! Bd anyways and hopefully AF holds off and you just have a longer cycle :dust:


----------



## tdog

I no you can sometimes ovulate twice in a month fingers crossed for a longer cycle :dust: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m testing tomorrow at 9dpo with FRER. Not sure why, I&#8217;m certain it&#8217;ll be :bfn: but hey! I have no patience :shrug:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

We love seeing tests MOMof2 you know this and I AM HOPING FOR BFP!!! !


----------



## mme

Momof2onetube said:


> Im testing tomorrow at 9dpo with FRER. Not sure why, Im certain itll be :bfn: but hey! I have no patience :shrug:

You have more patience than me ! I started at 7dpo. BFN yesterday at 8dpo too ! But after all year of trying with no success why would this month be any different for me (getting down about it again now)


----------



## hmmohrma

mme said:


> Momof2onetube said:
> 
> 
> Im testing tomorrow at 9dpo with FRER. Not sure why, Im certain itll be :bfn: but hey! I have no patience :shrug:
> 
> You have more patience than me ! I started at 7dpo. BFN yesterday at 8dpo too ! But after all year of trying with no success why would this month be any different for me (getting down about it again now)Click to expand...

Have you spoken with your doctor yet? I see youre not quite at a year, so its probably too early for that. Hopefully there will be no need because you get BFP this cycle! Im excited to see some roll in the next week or two from everyone!

Still no bleeding for me. Im utterly confused and waiting to hear back from my doctor again tomorrow. We messaged back and forth all day today, and Im just glad they have my information and labs now because the clinic and hospital need my house are a mess!


----------



## mme

hmmohrma said:


> mme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momof2onetube said:
> 
> 
> Im testing tomorrow at 9dpo with FRER. Not sure why, Im certain itll be :bfn: but hey! I have no patience :shrug:
> 
> You have more patience than me ! I started at 7dpo. BFN yesterday at 8dpo too ! But after all year of trying with no success why would this month be any different for me (getting down about it again now)Click to expand...
> 
> Have you spoken with your doctor yet? I see youre not quite at a year, so its probably too early for that. Hopefully there will be no need because you get BFP this cycle! Im excited to see some roll in the next week or two from everyone!
> 
> Still no bleeding for me. Im utterly confused and waiting to hear back from my doctor again tomorrow. We messaged back and forth all day today, and Im just glad they have my information and labs now because the clinic and hospital need my house are a mess!Click to expand...

Yes Ive seen doctor, had my bloods done and dh has sperm analysis next week. I await the CD21 results.


----------



## Momof2onetube

9dpo and tested with FRER, pretty sure Im just seeing the nasty indent :shrug: will attach but likely wont be able to see it lol
 



Attached Files:







B3361737-E365-4FC5-B081-2A5026EB2E94.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## mme

I can clearly see it, pretty string indent if it is ! I had an indent this morning and it wasnt as dark as that. Good luck


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> 9dpo and tested with FRER, pretty sure Im just seeing the nasty indent :shrug: will attach but likely wont be able to see it lol

Oh my I see a line and from my end looks pink :) fingers crossed this month for you xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

I see it momof2! Can't wait to see your other tests! Good luck


----------



## mrsmummy2

I see it momof2!! I hope this is the start of your bfp!

I've ordered some "cassanovum" (i think?) cheap ones from amazon .. just incase. They should arrive today. Will probably hold off until Monday to test though as I'm not 100% what dpo I am. AF is due on the 14th Sept.


----------



## tdog

I'm 2dpo ff hasn't gave me crosshairs yet tho lol no symptoms other than sharp stabbing pain in ovaries had it since yesterday I'm going to try not to symptom spot but who am I kidding :rofl: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

After the last cycle of me throwing up and almost constant nausea I'm 100% ignoring symptoms unless theres a bfp for me :haha:

Or at least I'll try......... 

I feel nauseous today too, but I can only assume it's because I've been ill, therefore not eaten much. It's that "I need to eat" sickness rather than "I'm pregnant/ill" if you know what I mean :haha:


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> After the last cycle of me throwing up and almost constant nausea I'm 100% ignoring symptoms unless theres a bfp for me :haha:
> 
> Or at least I'll try.........
> 
> I feel nauseous today too, but I can only assume it's because I've been ill, therefore not eaten much. It's that "I need to eat" sickness rather than "I'm pregnant/ill" if you know what I mean :haha:

I no what you mean theirs different sickness feelings, I was nauseous last cycle and I got af so I'm assuming that's a af symptom for me lol xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Definitely a new one for me! Or maybe I just never noticed before. I had some toast and I feel fine now. Loads of ewcm again today :wacko: very odd!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks ladies! I&#8217;ll keep you&#8217;s posted On the next test


----------



## tdog

Mrsmummy that is strange xx

Momof2 can't wait :) xx


----------



## Babydreaming9

Momof2 - I see a definite pink line there!! I so hope this is your BFP! Im so excited for you! Your symptoms sounded similar to mine in temps or nipple soreness etc, cant wait to see more tests!!xxx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck Momof2! I see it but since you got a really got line last cycle I am just really not sure about FRER anymore. Guarding my heart when it comes to those now.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thats what has me very meh about this test.. I seem to keep pulling lines then either they disappear or AF shows :wacko: will test again at 11dpo like I originally planned lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yeah that one last cycle was pretty convincing! :(


----------



## Momof2onetube

I know this is a no no, but Ive pulled it from the trash and it dried darker. I took it at 230am and only stayed awake for maybe 5 mins to analyze and post ... still not convincing me though! Im so skeptical of FRERs, for me anyways. I want a convincing :bfp: ! Why did I test early aaaagain? :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







61800249-A8B7-4B3A-97C0-BE356F7ACBBD.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Today&#8217;s opk taken just now...

Momof2 that looks real good again... I hope it is the real deal for you!
 



Attached Files:







63426B99-C602-44BD-BD48-CE6750FBBC09.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tdog

Hoping you sure your not pregnant :lol: I no opks can pick up hcg xx

Momof2 you have more power than me :rofl: I no I'll be testing early you no me have a load of ics so why not before I test I always tell myself I no be negative especially if testing from 6dpo :rofl: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m with tdog Hoping, have you taken an hpt lately?!


----------



## Kaymumof2

I'm 3dpo and want to test! Its so crazy! I mean it wouldn't of even implanted yet! Only day 3 and its already dragging! Lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am not sure tdog. I thought I had a light light line on a FRER and my Pregmate strips have a shadow but now I am wondering if they are crap. Who knows... I do NOT see how it is possible to even be getting a faint line on a FRER if I ovulated WED/ Thursday last week. So I am assuming it is a indent and I can't even get a picture of it cuz I destroyed it already lmao! I do not have any symptoms at all this cycle except the period cramping that wont stop that caused me to test on an OPK in the first place again .. SOOO I am all confused. LOL

Kay- The tww does really really drag especially when you want to see that line so bad lol


----------



## Momof2onetube

I am confused for you Hoping! How strange. I&#8217;m curious to see when (if) you get AF


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Momof2 she been showing up on time or early last 3 cycles so I imagine she will be here again on time regardless lol!


----------



## tdog

Oh I'm so confused with you hoping when you due af again?

Kay the tww is awful mind you the whole month is when ttc:rofl: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

AF is due 09/13 but I am sure I will spot on CD 28 which is 09/12

or 12/9 for you guys lol ... So next Wednesday I should spot.


----------



## mme

I tested again and negative. Its hit me like a ton today, literally cant stop crying. 9 months of nothing, feeling like i cant carry on doing this. Each month is getting harder and harder and I really dont know how much more I can take Im devastated. 
I know there are people they have been trying way longer and I honestly dont know how they manage with these emotions each month after so long because I feel like giving up now &#128546;


----------



## Momof2onetube

Aww mme, I&#8217;m so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: took me 9 cycles to fall pregnant with DD, the month I finally &#8220;gave up&#8221; was the month I got my :bfp:, ttc is draining in so many ways


----------



## mme

Just to top it off an announcement on fb one of the school mums gave birth today, so many pregnant mums and ones with babies I cant escape it, its like a kick in the gut constantly


----------



## Momof2onetube

My best friend is 8 months pregnant and reminds me evvvery single day. Then soothes me by saying &#8220;you&#8217;ll be pregnant soon&#8221; :dohh: like thanks, I didn&#8217;t know you were a specialist and know this for a fact


----------



## Babydreaming9

Dont worry about testing early, the line thats showing is good for 9dpo its definitely showing. Maybe do a cheap test tomorrow and then another FRER on Friday? By then it should hopefully get much darker? Thats if you can last ! Lol xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I think I&#8217;ll tie myself over with an IC tomorrow and FRER Friday! I have everything crossed that it&#8217;ll be darker by then. I&#8217;d love to be able to use these digis I&#8217;ve had sitting around :haha: won&#8217;t touch them til I&#8217;m sure!


----------



## tdog

Awww mme I'm the same my mate gave birth 3 weeks ago so she round constantly with him I need my fix of baby cuddles but then they go and I'm like I want one now, having been trying as long as you it's gut wrenching tho :hugs: :hugs: xx

Momof2 sounds a good plan :thumbup: can't wait to see xx

Hoping af might not come you never no :hugs: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Different brand .. I am super annoyed guys lol ... :/ 


So sorry MME. I only been ttc for 5 months now since my BC wore off and I am annoyed and feeling ready to give up and just go with the flow from now on too. Hugs! 


My little sister just had her baby boy too and they came over for a visit. I am like awwww and my hubby looks cute with him but if I am being honest sometimes I am not sure if starting over with a baby is a great idea so maybe if it doesn't work out after 6th cycle I am gonna just relax and let be what will be.
 



Attached Files:







E9D57734-E8DB-4704-826C-E1E9387ECDA8.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Different brand ..

So deffo still positive then how confusing for you xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am ANNOYED lmao!!! I want my PREGGO test to look like that not the other way around dang it!

Sorry for all the OPKS ladies. I just figure I better document this in case this ever happens to someone else... maybe I will just keep it in my Journal lol


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I am not sure tdog. I thought I had a light light line on a FRER and my Pregmate strips have a shadow but now I am wondering if they are crap. Who knows... I do NOT see how it is possible to even be getting a faint line on a FRER if I ovulated WED/ Thursday last week. So I am assuming it is a indent and I can't even get a picture of it cuz I destroyed it already lmao! I do not have any symptoms at all this cycle except the period cramping that wont stop that caused me to test on an OPK in the first place again .. SOOO I am all confused. LOL
> 
> Kay- The tww does really really drag especially when you want to see that line so bad lol

Oooh I would test again. Especially if the other tests werent for sure a bfn. Go on hoping get testing you know you want too lol

Absolutely right! I usually moan that time goes by so fast under other circumstances and now this is going at a snail's pace &#128514;


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I am ANNOYED lmao!!! I want my PREGGO test to look like that not the other way around dang it!
> 
> Sorry for all the OPKS ladies. I just figure I better document this in case this ever happens to someone else... maybe I will just keep it in my Journal lol

I don't mind hun I love looking at tests weather it a opk or hpt lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Oh I'm so confused with you hoping when you due af again?
> 
> Kay the tww is awful mind you the whole month is when ttc:rofl: xx

Definately. Constantly waiting for something or other lol xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Oh I'm so confused with you hoping when you due af again?
> 
> Kay the tww is awful mind you the whole month is when ttc:rofl: xx
> 
> Definately. Constantly waiting for something or other lol xxClick to expand...

I no it's a nightmare lol, because I have long cycles aswell I have to wait until cd16-17 for ovulation then I would say another 2 weeks but I test early but the run up to that a nightmare xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Well everything I am reading so far says HCG on an OPK would come up after a positive HPT test not before so I guess I really am just ovulating. My cervix is very high up but doesn't feel soft to me. Not really as much CM as before but who knows when I been DTD lately lol. Guess AF is gonna be lateeeeeeee this month. Will keep ya posted. SHOW ME THOSE BFPS LADIES!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m so bad. I just picked up two more FRERs :dohh: not really in my budget right now but oh well! I&#8217;ll keep you&#8217;s posted :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I can get a box of 3 for 12 dollars where I am lol


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I can get a box of 3 for 12 dollars where I am lol

I noticed you have the 3 in a box where we are just one in a box :( I was on the Amazon to get sent here from united states but I wasn't waiting round for weeks :rofl: xx

Oh momof2 Can't wait I do that tho if I think about it I'll get them but I try and swerve the tests LMAO xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Wow Hoping, so lucky!! Its 2 for $18 here
Of course I couldnt help myself after a couple hour hold.... still not sold :haha: why did I even bother? And why is my photo upside down? :rofl: sorry!
 



Attached Files:







113AD124-E995-40E9-BD3D-3547407782CE.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Convie

hey guys sorry I haven't been on, went to legoland yesterday, then spent today doing up the garden and putting down a damp proof membrane, completely knackered now!
annoyingly yesterday I missed my package for my frers so they are arriving tomorrow, maybe a good thing as I probably would have wasted one on testing too early. 

symptoms I have that I'm not supposed to be spotting today are. 
sore nipples still, but not as bad, left boob a lot bigger than my right?? cramps as per usual and the weirdest thing is I noticed yellow cm??

oh and as I was writing this message my partner came in and said "I have something that might upset you, our friends are having a baby!" I'm happy for them, just super jealous!! all of his friends are having babies and getting pregnant around me atm, I want to join in please!!!

anyway going to go catch up


----------



## Convie

Momof2onetube said:


> Wow Hoping, so lucky!! Its 2 for $18 here
> Of course I couldnt help myself after a couple hour hold.... still not sold :haha: why did I even bother? And why is my photo upside down? :rofl: sorry!

I've heard these are bad for evaps so I don't know but I see a line...


----------



## Momof2onetube

I honestly won&#8217;t accept it til it&#8217;s in my face, blazing pos :haha: I gotta stop the early testing, it drives me bonkers


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> Wow Hoping, so lucky!! Its 2 for $18 here
> Of course I couldnt help myself after a couple hour hold.... still not sold :haha: why did I even bother? And why is my photo upside down? :rofl: sorry!

I still see a line on that, I'd be a bit weary of them aswell but last time wasn't it the next day you had nothing? Xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Yep! I had v v faint pos then clear as day neg then AF. Crossing everything that it gets darker this time!


----------



## Convie

oh I just saw the other post and that also looks positive, I'd be the same though would refuse to believe until it was a dark blazing line!!

mme :hugs: it sucks, Im only on first proper month and I already know its going to be heart wrenching if I'm not so can't imagine after that long :hugs:


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> Yep! I had v v faint pos then clear as day neg then AF. Crossing everything that it gets darker this time!

How many days post now are you? I forgot lol I have everything crossed for it getting darker :dust: just been stalking you ctp aswell :lol: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m 9dpo today, AF due in 3-4 days


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Oh I'm so confused with you hoping when you due af again?
> 
> Kay the tww is awful mind you the whole month is when ttc:rofl: xx
> 
> Definately. Constantly waiting for something or other lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I no it's a nightmare lol, because I have long cycles aswell I have to wait until cd16-17 for ovulation then I would say another 2 weeks but I test early but the run up to that a nightmare xxClick to expand...

I'm the same. Never really know wheb af will arrive. Sometimes a 31 day cycle other times can be 35 or more. I just know I'm gonna waste so many tests lol xx


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I felt fine when I went to bed last night, but woke up at 3am with hb and feeling like I was gonna throw up. Took some Tums and went back to bed. Still didn't feel great in the morning, but I've gotten progressively better. Test this morning was negative, but I'm only 8dpo. And I might have felt some cramping.


----------



## Kaymumof2

I still see a line on that pic!


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Oh I'm so confused with you hoping when you due af again?
> 
> Kay the tww is awful mind you the whole month is when ttc:rofl: xx
> 
> Definately. Constantly waiting for something or other lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I no it's a nightmare lol, because I have long cycles aswell I have to wait until cd16-17 for ovulation then I would say another 2 weeks but I test early but the run up to that a nightmare xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm the same. Never really know wheb af will arrive. Sometimes a 31 day cycle other times can be 35 or more. I just know I'm gonna waste so many tests lol xxClick to expand...

Yea snap I no I normally get af pains a week before due aswell but can be pregnancy or af got no hope I'm so not symptom spotting tho :blush: in so dying to test but at 2dpo what am I expecting :rofl: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Oh I'm so confused with you hoping when you due af again?
> 
> Kay the tww is awful mind you the whole month is when ttc:rofl: xx
> 
> Definately. Constantly waiting for something or other lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I no it's a nightmare lol, because I have long cycles aswell I have to wait until cd16-17 for ovulation then I would say another 2 weeks but I test early but the run up to that a nightmare xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm the same. Never really know wheb af will arrive. Sometimes a 31 day cycle other times can be 35 or more. I just know I'm gonna waste so many tests lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yea snap I no I normally get af pains a week before due aswell but can be pregnancy or af got no hope I'm so not symptom spotting tho :blush: in so dying to test but at 2dpo what am I expecting :rofl: xxClick to expand...

I get awful symptoms a week before af. Painful boobs and cramps. So how am I ment to know if its the usual af or pregnancy! I hate how similar it can be. Oh god I feel your pain I want to test and I'm only 3dpo but exactly what will it show exçept a bfn lol xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Oh I'm so confused with you hoping when you due af again?
> 
> Kay the tww is awful mind you the whole month is when ttc:rofl: xx
> 
> Definately. Constantly waiting for something or other lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I no it's a nightmare lol, because I have long cycles aswell I have to wait until cd16-17 for ovulation then I would say another 2 weeks but I test early but the run up to that a nightmare xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm the same. Never really know wheb af will arrive. Sometimes a 31 day cycle other times can be 35 or more. I just know I'm gonna waste so many tests lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yea snap I no I normally get af pains a week before due aswell but can be pregnancy or af got no hope I'm so not symptom spotting tho :blush: in so dying to test but at 2dpo what am I expecting :rofl: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I get awful symptoms a week before af. Painful boobs and cramps. So how am I ment to know if its the usual af or pregnancy! I hate how similar it can be. Oh god I feel your pain I want to test and I'm only 3dpo but exactly what will it show exçept a bfn lol xxClick to expand...

I don't really get sore boobs tbh a few cycles ago I did but last cycle I didn't, knowing me I'd test at weekend but with cheapies not frer as I don't want to waste a frer lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Oh I'm so confused with you hoping when you due af again?
> 
> Kay the tww is awful mind you the whole month is when ttc:rofl: xx
> 
> Definately. Constantly waiting for something or other lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I no it's a nightmare lol, because I have long cycles aswell I have to wait until cd16-17 for ovulation then I would say another 2 weeks but I test early but the run up to that a nightmare xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm the same. Never really know wheb af will arrive. Sometimes a 31 day cycle other times can be 35 or more. I just know I'm gonna waste so many tests lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yea snap I no I normally get af pains a week before due aswell but can be pregnancy or af got no hope I'm so not symptom spotting tho :blush: in so dying to test but at 2dpo what am I expecting :rofl: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I get awful symptoms a week before af. Painful boobs and cramps. So how am I ment to know if its the usual af or pregnancy! I hate how similar it can be. Oh god I feel your pain I want to test and I'm only 3dpo but exactly what will it show exçept a bfn lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I don't really get sore boobs tbh a few cycles ago I did but last cycle I didn't, knowing me I'd test at weekend but with cheapies not frer as I don't want to waste a frer lol xxClick to expand...

My boobs really hurt especially when I take my bra off. Ouch. Lol yeah I got some cheapies to use. I don't know when to start though lol xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Anyone who is like a week away from expected AF have an OPK they can pee on for me? Apparently most girls have a 2nd LH surge before AF so maybe that is what this is? Anyone wanna test it out for me? LOL

I could see having a line get darker again but totally dark dark positive even if pee is diluted somewhat? EHH


----------



## MissWaiting

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Anyone who is like a week away from expected AF have an OPK they can pee on for me? Apparently most girls have a 2nd LH surge before AF so maybe that is what this is? Anyone wanna test it out for me? LOL
> 
> I could see having a line get darker again but totally dark dark positive even if pee is diluted somewhat? EHH

I did an opk at 7dpo and got nothing just a faint line but not positive hun they say opks can pick up hcg sometimes


----------



## MissWaiting

There is way to much to catch up on I hope your all doing well. I'm 9dpo today I have none of the usual symptoms I have at this point just alot of cm and gas and as of like 10 mins ago a weird pulling stretching sensation


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Misswaiting that is helpful. :)


----------



## Momof2onetube

I did an opk today and it had a line but looked something like a few days from ov


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Perfect thanks momof2! Maybe I really am trying to ovulate then

I know I have done OPKS close to my period before and they were always faint like soooo shouldn't question it I suppose.


----------



## tdog

Last cycle I done a opk a week before my af and it was stark white no second line not even faint but I did them every other and nothing so who nos lol xx

Misswaiting good luck :dust: sounds promising :) xx

Kay I'll prob start at weekend :rofl: you ladies no what I'm like for testing :rofl: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks ladies I saw a tiny drop of EWCM or a stretchy sperm lol sooo I guess I will just keep at it until she shows or doesn't!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hoping :rofl: nothing wrong with bding away anyways! 
I wanna fast forward, so I can test again :haha: i have problems over here. Send help


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

No momof2 I feel the same way about that usually lol... Or I just do like 4 in one day and scrutinize it


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Last cycle I done a opk a week before my af and it was stark white no second line not even faint but I did them every other and nothing so who nos lol xx
> 
> Misswaiting good luck :dust: sounds promising :) xx
> 
> Kay I'll prob start at weekend :rofl: you ladies no what I'm like for testing :rofl: xx

Haha I'm thinking of joining you xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Last cycle I done a opk a week before my af and it was stark white no second line not even faint but I did them every other and nothing so who nos lol xx
> 
> Misswaiting good luck :dust: sounds promising :) xx
> 
> Kay I'll prob start at weekend :rofl: you ladies no what I'm like for testing :rofl: xx
> 
> Haha I'm thinking of joining you xxClick to expand...

Go for it I've ordered some new cheapies because last month's I had awful evaps of the ones I have some convincing lines so I refuse to use them again lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Last cycle I done a opk a week before my af and it was stark white no second line not even faint but I did them every other and nothing so who nos lol xx
> 
> Misswaiting good luck :dust: sounds promising :) xx
> 
> Kay I'll prob start at weekend :rofl: you ladies no what I'm like for testing :rofl: xx
> 
> Haha I'm thinking of joining you xxClick to expand...
> 
> Go for it I've ordered some new cheapies because last month's I had awful evaps of the ones I have some convincing lines so I refuse to use them again lol xxClick to expand...

Oh no it's so cruel isn't it? I'm really not confident this month. Even though we dtd when we should've etc just don't see it happening tbh xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Last cycle I done a opk a week before my af and it was stark white no second line not even faint but I did them every other and nothing so who nos lol xx
> 
> Misswaiting good luck :dust: sounds promising :) xx
> 
> Kay I'll prob start at weekend :rofl: you ladies no what I'm like for testing :rofl: xx
> 
> Haha I'm thinking of joining you xxClick to expand...
> 
> Go for it I've ordered some new cheapies because last month's I had awful evaps of the ones I have some convincing lines so I refuse to use them again lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no it's so cruel isn't it? I'm really not confident this month. Even though we dtd when we should've etc just don't see it happening tbh xxClick to expand...

I'm feeling positive this month tbh but you watch be a :bfn: and the :witch: will come dead on time xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hope not. Really want to see your bfp xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Fingers crossed for you tdog


----------



## tdog

Awww thank you ladies :flower: and fingers crossed for you aswell well all you ladies xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Hi Ladies, please can I join? 

Bit of background, took 3 years TTC to get our dd in 2014. Currently TTC #2 since June 2018, expecting it to take just as long.
I had bloods taken whilst TTC dd and Lh and FSH were 4.5:1 ratio, had scans and got diagnosed with PCOS. 
Fast forward to last month, I had more bloods taken and the ratio was 1:1? Not yet had chance to speak to doctor about the results but heres hoping its correct and TTC is easier this time. 

Currently 4dpo of cycle number 3!

Hi everyone!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Hi Ladies, please can I join?
> 
> Bit of background, took 3 years TTC to get our dd in 2014. Currently TTC #2 since June 2018, expecting it to take just as long.
> I had bloods taken whilst TTC dd and Lh and FSH were 4.5:1 ratio, had scans and got diagnosed with PCOS.
> Fast forward to last month, I had more bloods taken and the ratio was 1:1? Not yet had chance to speak to doctor about the results but heres hoping its correct and TTC is easier this time.
> 
> Currently 4dpo of cycle number 3!
> 
> Hi everyone!

:hi: loads of :dust: your way :) you might be surprised it might be quicker fingers crossed for you &#129310; xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, please can I join?
> 
> Bit of background, took 3 years TTC to get our dd in 2014. Currently TTC #2 since June 2018, expecting it to take just as long.
> I had bloods taken whilst TTC dd and Lh and FSH were 4.5:1 ratio, had scans and got diagnosed with PCOS.
> Fast forward to last month, I had more bloods taken and the ratio was 1:1? Not yet had chance to speak to doctor about the results but heres hoping its correct and TTC is easier this time.
> 
> Currently 4dpo of cycle number 3!
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> :hi: loads of :dust: your way :) you might be surprised it might be quicker fingers crossed for you &#129310; xxClick to expand...

I hope so, 3 years was really tough!
Already thinking about testing...when do you plan on testing?


----------



## tdog

AFM ladies ff hasn't gave me crosshairs yet but I'm 3 dpo from my calculations lol, today I have cramping so not feeling very hopful this month :cry: I no I'm still early so only time will tell xx


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, please can I join?
> 
> Bit of background, took 3 years TTC to get our dd in 2014. Currently TTC #2 since June 2018, expecting it to take just as long.
> I had bloods taken whilst TTC dd and Lh and FSH were 4.5:1 ratio, had scans and got diagnosed with PCOS.
> Fast forward to last month, I had more bloods taken and the ratio was 1:1? Not yet had chance to speak to doctor about the results but heres hoping its correct and TTC is easier this time.
> 
> Currently 4dpo of cycle number 3!
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> :hi: loads of :dust: your way :) you might be surprised it might be quicker fingers crossed for you &#129310; xxClick to expand...
> 
> I hope so, 3 years was really tough!
> Already thinking about testing...when do you plan on testing?Click to expand...

I can imagine it being tough, I've been thinking about testing aswell but having cramping today :cry: I might do one at weekend I no I'll be only 6dpo so not expecting much lol xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> AFM ladies ff hasn't gave me crosshairs yet but I'm 3 dpo from my calculations lol, today I have cramping so not feeling very hopful this month :cry: I no I'm still early so only time will tell xx

Good luck, Ive had some cramping as well and this isnt normal for me this early. I think I overdid it at the gym!
I think Ill test 9dpo which is Tuesday! 
Im trying to reduce caffeine to see if that helps things, but decaf tea isnt nice!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> AFM ladies ff hasn't gave me crosshairs yet but I'm 3 dpo from my calculations lol, today I have cramping so not feeling very hopful this month :cry: I no I'm still early so only time will tell xx
> 
> Good luck, Ive had some cramping as well and this isnt normal for me this early. I think I overdid it at the gym!
> I think Ill test 9dpo which is Tuesday!
> Im trying to reduce caffeine to see if that helps things, but decaf tea isnt nice!Click to expand...

I was going to test Tuesday I'd be 8dpo but with my 3rd I got a faint line at 7dpo, no decaf tea is horrible I've reduced my caffeine aswell fingers crossed for both of us :) xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> AFM ladies ff hasn't gave me crosshairs yet but I'm 3 dpo from my calculations lol, today I have cramping so not feeling very hopful this month :cry: I no I'm still early so only time will tell xx
> 
> Good luck, Ive had some cramping as well and this isnt normal for me this early. I think I overdid it at the gym!
> I think Ill test 9dpo which is Tuesday!
> Im trying to reduce caffeine to see if that helps things, but decaf tea isnt nice!Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to test Tuesday I'd be 8dpo but with my 3rd I got a faint line at 7dpo, no decaf tea is horrible I've reduced my caffeine aswell fingers crossed for both of us :) xxClick to expand...

Wow 7dpo is early! I got a very obvious line at 9dpo with dd but didnt test before that. 
If anything interesting happens with my chart I might be tempted to test earlier ha, have a million tests!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Well, same thing as last cycle... :bfn: at 10dpo. I will wait for AF now :shrug:


----------



## tdog

I no 7dpo is early I was shocked tbh it was vvvfl but their xx

Awww momof2 that's crap is it any wonder people don't trust frer any more xx


----------



## mme

Mumof1 Im so sorry ! That test looked so convincing. 

Just to update my CD 21 bloods came back Normal. DH has his sperm analysis Monday and I think hes quite nervous now !! I really cant see it been him but I dont know what the next step is if any ?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ugh MOMof2 sorry. :( I swear some of these FRER make it so it looks positive just so you get excited and buy more. It isn't right but it makes sense. Plus they look for a 5 HCG here in the USA (not sure if it is the same elsewhere) and some women naturally have more HCG in their body. There is another lady I know on here that gets a faint pink line everytime she takes one... CRAZY. I am done buying all of these pregnancy tests. I am just over it this morning. I will just wait like I should next month. This ovulation test was still positive this am. The HCG pregnancy IC is showing a faint pink line as well and has been for like 2 days now which just seems silly and not possible. I am going to wait for AF to show up next week. Grrrr sorry for the rant!

Mme- Could luck with the sperm analysis! Hope everything comes back okay!


----------



## pamg

mme said:


> Mumof1 Im so sorry ! That test looked so convincing.
> 
> Just to update my CD 21 bloods came back Normal. DH has his sperm analysis Monday and I think hes quite nervous now !! I really cant see it been him but I dont know what the next step is if any ?

I'm having my cd21 blood test Sunday. I've had the one at the beginning of my cycle & also an external scan which came back ok.
I went back to my doctor last week after we got hubbys result back which was fine & she said I could have the cd21 test & reffered me to fertility at my local hospital. She said they will do more indepth tests there & said they may use a dye to check my fallopian tubes etc.
I can't understand why I'm not pregnant yet, I'm onto cycle 13 & only took 3 cycles ttc my daughter although that was 7 years ago!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Im with you Hoping, done testing early and getting my hopes up :nope: I feel AF coming, she may even show early


----------



## tdog

Hoping so frustrating for you I'm frustrated for you, few more days and you'll no for sure you always on time ain't you? Xx

Momof2 you to must be so frustrated :cry: im upset for you they are so convincing aswell I don't blame you waiting until af here I'm to much of a poas addict to wait :haha: tbh tho I feel this month a wash out now I was feeling so positive yesterday but today I've got usual symptoms that I do before af arrives my boobs ain't sore but getting mild cramping on and off and I get that a week or week and half before af, I'll still test tho :lol: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry ladies so much to catch up on... about 7 pages!!!

Having heaps of ewcm, pretty much pouring out of me :wacko: (maybe an exaggeration, but definitely so much there) any ideas what it could be? I've got cramps too, and such nerves that I feel sick (not like a PG nausea, just a nervous belly kind of nausea. and had loose bowels - sorry tmi!) 

I'm having a little freak out about whether I'm actually ready to have another baby... I was talking to some friends about my MC this morning and now I'm like oh god I'm not sure if I'm ready to be in that panicked state again wondering if everythings going to be ok. All I've wanted is another baby, now all of a sudden I'm absolutely desperate for AF to show up so I can calm down and decide if this is what we really want. I'm so worried about it happening and something going wrong again :nope:
I feel awful for saying anything on here when we are all so desperate for those BFPs, but I feel like I don't want to talk to DH incase this is just a little mini freak out. ARGH. Damn hormones.

Sorry for the little rant :wacko:


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Sorry ladies so much to catch up on... about 7 pages!!!
> 
> Having heaps of ewcm, pretty much pouring out of me :wacko: (maybe an exaggeration, but definitely so much there) any ideas what it could be? I've got cramps too, and such nerves that I feel sick (not like a PG nausea, just a nervous belly kind of nausea. and had loose bowels - sorry tmi!)
> 
> I'm having a little freak out about whether I'm actually ready to have another baby... I was talking to some friends about my MC this morning and now I'm like oh god I'm not sure if I'm ready to be in that panicked state again wondering if everythings going to be ok. All I've wanted is another baby, now all of a sudden I'm absolutely desperate for AF to show up so I can calm down and decide if this is what we really want. I'm so worried about it happening and something going wrong again :nope:
> I feel awful for saying anything on here when we are all so desperate for those BFPs, but I feel like I don't want to talk to DH incase this is just a little mini freak out. ARGH. Damn hormones.
> 
> Sorry for the little rant :wacko:

How many days past are you now? It's ok if you need to get of chest then do so :) im a good listener well reader I should say :haha: I had watery cm before my :bfp: with my third cut by didn't chart with my fourth so don't have a clue lol good luck xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Not sure.. 8 days til AF is due. FF said O was the 30th i think... but now it's just got all green squares saying "fertile days" because of the ewcm. it's given me some sort of free trial for 5 days of VIP access for some reason :wacko:

Ovulation calculators are giving me all different answers. I wish I'd used OPK's/temped so I knew where I was at. I'll definitely do that next cycle if we decide to try again next one... Not sure why I'm so freaked out. I guess I'm just worried something bad will happen.

I'm not even sure if this is normal for me. I don't generally chart my cm as it can be like ewcm in the morning then dry then watery all in one day. I do remember having a "wet" feeling leading up to AF last cycle... so maybe this is normal for me. Now that I've calmed down a bit I don't feel so nauseous. Maybe it's just nerves. Not sure where there would be so much ewcm though.


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Not sure.. 8 days til AF is due. FF said O was the 30th i think... but now it's just got all green squares saying "fertile days" because of the ewcm. it's given me some sort of free trial for 5 days of VIP access for some reason :wacko:
> 
> Ovulation calculators are giving me all different answers. I wish I'd used OPK's/temped so I knew where I was at. I'll definitely do that next cycle if we decide to try again next one... Not sure why I'm so freaked out. I guess I'm just worried something bad will happen.
> 
> I'm not even sure if this is normal for me. I don't generally chart my cm as it can be like ewcm in the morning then dry then watery all in one day. I do remember having a "wet" feeling leading up to AF last cycle... so maybe this is normal for me. Now that I've calmed down a bit I don't feel so nauseous. Maybe it's just nerves. Not sure where there would be so much ewcm though.

Yea ff does that if you have ewcm or watery tbh mine was confused aswell lol, are you just waiting for at or testing early? Xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

I don't know tbh. I ordered some cassanovum tests (i think that's what they're called) but I thought I ordered 5 but turns out I ordered 1. that's what I get for rushing eh!!! So I think I'll wait a few days then test with that.


----------



## Convie

hey guys, I had a bit of a breakdown this morning to OH I keep going from. positive thinking, thinking this is all possible to convinced ill never be able to conceive naturally, today I had the downer day, had a cry and went out and bought sanitary towels preparing for AF, just basically being a drama queen.

then the postman showed up and I recieved my tests!! :happydance: got all excited, but now back on a downer I don't know what's wrong with me, just pick an emotion! preferably the excited one! :dohh:

now when to start testing...
 



Attached Files:







20180906_141322.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I just been so crampy the last couple days. Next week AF should be here. I am just annoyed is all.  I am not sure if I am going to do OPKS or anything next cycle. I am thinking I wont even test til I am late if that happens. I am just feeling over it currently. Sorry about the negativity


----------



## Sidra salim

Hi ladies, catch all the convo here, 

Momof- u must stop taking this brand, its annoying!! The line was so clear,

Tdog- waiting for your tests hunni:hugs:
Hoping- waiting for your news :flower:

And best of luck for those who are waiting 

Hi to the new ladies..


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Convie.. What dpo are? Test now? LOL! I am moody today myself!


----------



## Convie

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Convie.. What dpo are? Test now? LOL! I am moody today myself!

I am 6dpo atm, I want to so bad but I know the mood I'm in right now if its negative I will cry and it's an extremely high chance of being neg at this dpo :lol:


also replying to your other posts, last month I had 2 positive ovulation tests after my O, one was 4 days after the other was closer to my period can't remember what day, I googled and it said sometimes you can peak and your body tries to ovulate then fails so tries again a few days later, could be that? for me I did actually ovulate the first time so God knows what happened there I've just decided not to do opks after my peak, as its just a mind effer!
I would go a month no opks though might make the whole process a lot stressful and have read lots of people getting a BFP once they take all the stresses away of opks ect :hugs:


----------



## tdog

I'll prob test on Sunday yes only 6dpo buy I'm expecting a negative tbh I think I'm expecting a negative this month anyway xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yeah I got my chemical pregnancy the month I didn't use it. I am thinking I will just not use OPKS or Pregnancy tests. I am pretty sure I am just going to end TTC and stick to more of a NTNP type of plan. Probably DTD every other day through out my cycle. I had cramping like this last cycle and I ended up getting my period anyways so I am assuming I ovulated already anyways. Who knows what is going on with those tests. I know some ladies have a 2nd surge before their period every month and I just might be one of those. 6dpo is likely to show up negative so smart idea to not test!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hoping, I think I&#8217;m gonna ntnp myself. Feeling super down today :cry: luckily I didn&#8217;t tell OH anything. Putting the opks away and just going with it, if still nothing by Christmas, I MAY see my gyno in the new year


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I wont be at a Year of TTC until 04 of 2019 so I think I will NTNP until then. We already DTD enough you know? So why do I bother with OPKS and sometimes temping or watching my heart rate on Fitbit... or buying way to many preggo tests anyways? LOL... I am usually pretty positive but I just am wasting to much money and for what? I will still check in with you ladies though. I really wanna see you get those BFPS!!!


----------



## tdog

Sometimes works out better to ntnp as the minds not focused on trying good luck momof2 and hoping baby :dust: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks TDOG :)


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hi ladies hope you're all well. Will have a proper read through and catch up with convo soon!

Afm had a weird day today. 4dpo really crampy, may of had one small spot on the toilet paper when I wiped. Back ache and now my right hip is really bothering me! Keep getting like a sharp pain every now and again. No idea what is going on as it can't be pregnancy


----------



## Kaymumof2

Ok so I know I am totally ridiculous and out of my mind but i did this test at 2:30pm didnt really see anything when I took it. Which should be negative as only 4dpo just had a look ( i know, i know out of time frame) and saw this. Think the nasty evaps are in full force. Not that I've had one before. &#128532;
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180906-170042.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Ok so I know I am totally ridiculous and out of my mind but i did this test at 2:30pm didnt really see anything when I took it. Which should be negative as only 4dpo just had a look ( i know, i know out of time frame) and saw this. Think the nasty evaps are in full force. Not that I've had one before. &#128532;

Oh someone started :rofl: yea out of time frame so say evap is this one step cassette xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I know I am totally ridiculous and out of my mind but i did this test at 2:30pm didnt really see anything when I took it. Which should be negative as only 4dpo just had a look ( i know, i know out of time frame) and saw this. Think the nasty evaps are in full force. Not that I've had one before. &#128532;
> 
> Oh someone started :rofl: yea out of time frame so say evap is this one step cassette xxClick to expand...

I know, nuts aren't I? Lol I've np idea when that came up. I did the test, checked after a couple mins, assumed it was negative and left to get the kids from school. Then saw it when i got in. Yeah one step hun xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I know I am totally ridiculous and out of my mind but i did this test at 2:30pm didnt really see anything when I took it. Which should be negative as only 4dpo just had a look ( i know, i know out of time frame) and saw this. Think the nasty evaps are in full force. Not that I've had one before. &#128532;
> 
> Oh someone started :rofl: yea out of time frame so say evap is this one step cassette xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know, nuts aren't I? Lol I've np idea when that came up. I did the test, checked after a couple mins, assumed it was negative and left to get the kids from school. Then saw it when i got in. Yeah one step hun xxClick to expand...

They the ones I was on about yesterday I no some people love them but I hate them now but mine came up in time limit aswell, i wouldn't say nuts when you need to do it do it LMAO I'm so tempted (knowing will deffo be negative) xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I know I am totally ridiculous and out of my mind but i did this test at 2:30pm didnt really see anything when I took it. Which should be negative as only 4dpo just had a look ( i know, i know out of time frame) and saw this. Think the nasty evaps are in full force. Not that I've had one before. &#128532;
> 
> Oh someone started :rofl: yea out of time frame so say evap is this one step cassette xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know, nuts aren't I? Lol I've np idea when that came up. I did the test, checked after a couple mins, assumed it was negative and left to get the kids from school. Then saw it when i got in. Yeah one step hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> They the ones I was on about yesterday I no some people love them but I hate them now but mine came up in time limit aswell, i wouldn't say nuts when you need to do it do it LMAO I'm so tempted (knowing will deffo be negative) xxClick to expand...

Lol I've not used those as preg tests before so wasn't sure on reliability but its so early so gotta be evap. Cruel though! Need therapy for my poas addiction lol xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I know I am totally ridiculous and out of my mind but i did this test at 2:30pm didnt really see anything when I took it. Which should be negative as only 4dpo just had a look ( i know, i know out of time frame) and saw this. Think the nasty evaps are in full force. Not that I've had one before. &#128532;
> 
> Oh someone started :rofl: yea out of time frame so say evap is this one step cassette xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know, nuts aren't I? Lol I've np idea when that came up. I did the test, checked after a couple mins, assumed it was negative and left to get the kids from school. Then saw it when i got in. Yeah one step hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> They the ones I was on about yesterday I no some people love them but I hate them now but mine came up in time limit aswell, i wouldn't say nuts when you need to do it do it LMAO I'm so tempted (knowing will deffo be negative) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol I've not used those as preg tests before so wasn't sure on reliability but its so early so gotta be evap. Cruel though! Need therapy for my poas addiction lol xxClick to expand...

Yea I aswell need therapy for it xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

So TDOG when you are not actively TTC what do you do with your pee addiction? LOL


----------



## Convie

could be good signs for implantation anyway? I read that implantation can actually be anywhere between 3 and 12 days. it's hard to tell with anything as everywhere has different information, even sperm survival inside you, I've read 4 days, 5 days and 7 days.


----------



## Convie

I've been constantly thinking I'm out today but a couple of things have happened that have made me a little bit more positive, I have a horrible sense of smell, it's the worst but today I was sat on my breakfast bar, the sanitary towels I had bought where in the corner, at the end of the bar so fairly far away and I kept smelling period, I thought it was me that smelt like that so went and checked my pants and nothing, then later when I was sat at the bar with OH I was a seat closer to the package and thr smell was so much stronger, I grabbed it and it was the damn packaging that smells like period, oh said he couldn't smell anything and usually his sense of smell is a lot better than mine so I've put that down as a positive sign. hopefully, I need to be less negative :lol:

also my oh breathing next to me was starting to annoy me which never happens so I'll put me being a touchy little bitch down as a good sign too :rofl:


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> So TDOG when you are not actively TTC what do you do with your pee addiction? LOL

I actually buy cheapies and buy them in bulk I think I need rehab :rofl:

Yea I read aswell that about implantation from 3-12 dpo I need to test but I'm trying to be good :haha: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hope so hun. I've read so many contradicting things. Guess we will see what happens!

How many dpo are you now? Same as me aren't you? Sorry I get confused at who's where in the cycles lol

All sounds really promising! I am crossing everything for you! So big question is......when are you testing? &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> I've been constantly thinking I'm out today but a couple of things have happened that have made me a little bit more positive, I have a horrible sense of smell, it's the worst but today I was sat on my breakfast bar, the sanitary towels I had bought where in the corner, at the end of the bar so fairly far away and I kept smelling period, I thought it was me that smelt like that so went and checked my pants and nothing, then later when I was sat at the bar with OH I was a seat closer to the package and thr smell was so much stronger, I grabbed it and it was the damn packaging that smells like period, oh said he couldn't smell anything and usually his sense of smell is a lot better than mine so I've put that down as a positive sign. hopefully, I need to be less negative :lol:
> 
> also my oh breathing next to me was starting to annoy me which never happens so I'll put me being a touchy little bitch down as a good sign too :rofl:

Sounds promising :) xx


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Hope so hun. I've read so many contradicting things. Guess we will see what happens!
> 
> How many dpo are you now? Same as me aren't you? Sorry I get confused at who's where in the cycles lol
> 
> All sounds really promising! I am crossing everything for you! So big question is......when are you testing? &#128514;&#128514;


6dpo, just took an eBay cheapie now as your pic set me off :lol:
it was of course negative way too soon to tell especially with an ebay cheapie! wasn't going to waste one of my frers though.. not until the morning at least :rofl:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hope so hun. I've read so many contradicting things. Guess we will see what happens!
> 
> How many dpo are you now? Same as me aren't you? Sorry I get confused at who's where in the cycles lol
> 
> All sounds really promising! I am crossing everything for you! So big question is......when are you testing? &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> 
> 6dpo, just took an eBay cheapie now as your pic set me off :lol:
> it was of course negative way too soon to tell especially with an ebay cheapie! wasn't going to waste one of my frers though.. not until the morning at least :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha sorry! I do not know what possessed me but the evap was my lesson to not be ridiculous in future so guess that's my punishment! Aww hope you get your bfp soon and the frers hold out lol


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hope so hun. I've read so many contradicting things. Guess we will see what happens!
> 
> How many dpo are you now? Same as me aren't you? Sorry I get confused at who's where in the cycles lol
> 
> All sounds really promising! I am crossing everything for you! So big question is......when are you testing? &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> 
> 6dpo, just took an eBay cheapie now as your pic set me off :lol:
> it was of course negative way too soon to tell especially with an ebay cheapie! wasn't going to waste one of my frers though.. not until the morning at least :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha sorry! I do not know what possessed me but the evap was my lesson to not be ridiculous in future so guess that's my punishment! Aww hope you get your bfp soon and the frers hold out lolClick to expand...


evaps are the devil!!
although I will admit I keep hoping to at least get an evap, maybe it's a good thing I never get evaps though as my mind would go crazy!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hope so hun. I've read so many contradicting things. Guess we will see what happens!
> 
> How many dpo are you now? Same as me aren't you? Sorry I get confused at who's where in the cycles lol
> 
> All sounds really promising! I am crossing everything for you! So big question is......when are you testing? &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> 
> 6dpo, just took an eBay cheapie now as your pic set me off :lol:
> it was of course negative way too soon to tell especially with an ebay cheapie! wasn't going to waste one of my frers though.. not until the morning at least :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha sorry! I do not know what possessed me but the evap was my lesson to not be ridiculous in future so guess that's my punishment! Aww hope you get your bfp soon and the frers hold out lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> evaps are the devil!!
> although I will admit I keep hoping to at least get an evap, maybe it's a good thing I never get evaps though as my mind would go crazy!Click to expand...

Lol it made my head spin for a second believe me! I've never had an evap and not one as bad as that anyway


----------



## Convie

I just found this and it's put me off testing tomorrow was going to use a fr but says I have about a 7% chance of a positive, so going to leave it until Sunday I think...

thought some of you may find it handy 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/pregnancy-test-calculator.php


----------



## Convie

it is a strong evap! it would definitely make me want to test again....


----------



## Kaymumof2

Handy link. Thanks. I know but I know it cant be a bfp. Just cruel it had to show up like that. I'm going to TRY and wait a few days now. Hmmm lol


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Handy link. Thanks. I know but I know it cant be a bfp. Just cruel it had to show up like that. I'm going to TRY and wait a few days now. Hmmm lol

same thinking I might get my partner to hide my tests for me so I can't


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> I just found this and it's put me off testing tomorrow was going to use a fr but says I have about a 7% chance of a positive, so going to leave it until Sunday I think...
> 
> thought some of you may find it handy
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/pregnancy-test-calculator.php

Tbh that might be just rough guessing as I say I got a vvvfl at 7dpo with 3rd and a vvvfl at 9dpo with 4th someone on the count down to pregnancy had a faint line at 6dpo she started at 4dpo then done at 6, then 9 then again think was 12 xx


----------



## Convie

yeah it probs is rough guessing I just need to be put off testing and it helps :)... for now :lol:


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> yeah it probs is rough guessing I just need to be put off testing and it helps :)... for now :lol:


Oh me and my foot I'll take out of mouth now :rofl: yea it's a very naughty thing to do testing early now no :haha: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Handy link. Thanks. I know but I know it cant be a bfp. Just cruel it had to show up like that. I'm going to TRY and wait a few days now. Hmmm lol
> 
> same thinking I might get my partner to hide my tests for me so I can'tClick to expand...

Haha I'd spend all day looking for them though!


----------



## MissWaiting

The urge to test is so hard to resist though it's hard not to test early and seeing as it's gone 2 am here I'm 11dpo and so want to test so badly I only have to wait till Sunday that's when AF is due


----------



## Convie

yeah no I lied it didn't work I still tested STRAIGHT way this morning, confused though I've never used a frer before and when I did a white line came up immediately no colour has come up, so as I say I don't get evaps I got an evap, I don't know how to put a pic on here without destroying the quality and making it impossible to line spot because my phone takes 1mb pics and I have to crop to hell to make them big enough to post here :rofl:


----------



## tdog

Misswaiting yes the urge is real lol good luck hun :dust: xx

Convie I can't think of another way to put it on without the pic being ruined hope you find away xx

AFM ff gave me crosshairs this morn but only 3dpo I'm 4dpo, I have cramping today but mild and so moody today aswell so much for the not symptom spotting, I had a cry last night feeling this month a wash out aswell I need to keep positive xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Misswaiting yes the urge is real lol good luck hun :dust: xx
> 
> Convie I can't think of another way to put it on without the pic being ruined hope you find away xx
> 
> AFM ff gave me crosshairs this morn but only 3dpo I'm 4dpo, I have cramping today but mild and so moody today aswell so much for the not symptom spotting, I had a cry last night feeling this month a wash out aswell I need to keep positive xx

Looking at your previous charts I would defo say youre 4dpo! 
Im a bit crampy today too and feel wet down there!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Misswaiting yes the urge is real lol good luck hun :dust: xx
> 
> Convie I can't think of another way to put it on without the pic being ruined hope you find away xx
> 
> AFM ff gave me crosshairs this morn but only 3dpo I'm 4dpo, I have cramping today but mild and so moody today aswell so much for the not symptom spotting, I had a cry last night feeling this month a wash out aswell I need to keep positive xx
> 
> Looking at your previous charts I would defo say youre 4dpo!
> Im a bit crampy today too and feel wet down there!Click to expand...

Thanks hun it's so confusing how ff always puts you behind lol, just been to loo when wiped bit of brown discharge tmi sorry and I too feel wet down their more wet than usual around this time xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Misswaiting yes the urge is real lol good luck hun :dust: xx
> 
> Convie I can't think of another way to put it on without the pic being ruined hope you find away xx
> 
> AFM ff gave me crosshairs this morn but only 3dpo I'm 4dpo, I have cramping today but mild and so moody today aswell so much for the not symptom spotting, I had a cry last night feeling this month a wash out aswell I need to keep positive xx
> 
> Looking at your previous charts I would defo say youre 4dpo!
> Im a bit crampy today too and feel wet down there!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun it's so confusing how ff always puts you behind lol, just been to loo when wiped bit of brown discharge tmi sorry and I too feel wet down their more wet than usual around this time xxClick to expand...

Oh wow implantation bleeding, which would tie in with your bfp at 7dpo! Good luck! 
I didnt have implantation bleeding with dd!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies. Feeling out again today. Tested this morning and bfn. Still early I know. But I was in town and had to come home as the cramps were quite strong. Almost like af is coming but I'm only 5dpo I never get af this early. I dont know what's going on


----------



## tdog

Hopefully it is implantation I no you can implant early, awww Kay I've been getting cramping on and off I keep feeling like af here as I'm wet down their tmi sorry xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Hopefully it is implantation I no you can implant early, awww Kay I've been getting cramping on and off I keep feeling like af here as I'm wet down their tmi sorry xx

Lol don't be sorry, nothing tmi here. I really dont know why I am cramping so much. Literally been since o and getting stronger. I think I'm out and af will come :cry: hopefully yours is implantation xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Glad to hear you girls are wet down there too (sorry, that sounds worse than it's meant to!!!! :blush:) I'm quite damp too... it's still like ewcm.. more watery but still very much there. Almost like being permanently turned on :rofl:

1 week to go til AF. :coffee:


----------



## MissWaiting

Don't feel out yet your not out till the red lady sings. I've had loads of CM this cycle


----------



## tdog

Mrsmummy that made me:rofl: hopefully it's a good sign for all of us then I got some new ics coming tomorrow so be starting to test Sunday:haha: tbh I feel different this month so maybe a good sign xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Got my fingers crossed tdog


----------



## MissWaiting

I tested 11dpo think I just have line eye and it's a bfn for now
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180907-140343_Gallery.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 15









Screenshot_20180907-140346_Gallery.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 10









Screenshot_20180907-140351_Gallery.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fingers crossed tdog!


----------



## tdog

Thanks ladies :) im feeling a bit hopeful this month.

I see a shadow on them tests misswaiting fingers crossed for you when you due af again I'm trying to keep track of you ladies and forgetting lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

MissWaiting said:


> Don't feel out yet your not out till the red lady sings. I've had loads of CM this cycle

Thank you! I guess its because of the cramps I feel out. its just costant and has been since o so very confusing!

I see a shadow on your test too! Hopefully you get your bfp. Good luck!


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> Glad to hear you girls are wet down there too (sorry, that sounds worse than it's meant to!!!! :blush:) I'm quite damp too... it's still like ewcm.. more watery but still very much there. Almost like being permanently turned on :rofl:
> 
> 1 week to go til AF. :coffee:

haha this did make me laugh :haha: I've got the same and very there cramps. Kinda losing positivity because of them. My bobs are tender too. Still a waiting game all round lol


----------



## MissWaiting

I'm due in 2 days on the 9th ibe a 13 day LP and I'm 11dpo today I'm glad you guys can see a shadow I don't think you get evaps on these. I'm debating taking my frer but might wait till Sunday to take that one


----------



## MissWaiting

Kaymumof2 said:


> MissWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Don't feel out yet your not out till the red lady sings. I've had loads of CM this cycle
> 
> Thank you! I guess its because of the cramps I feel out. its just costant and has been since o so very confusing!
> 
> I see a shadow on your test too! Hopefully you get your bfp. Good luck!Click to expand...

It could just be making room for baby I normally have cramps from O till a couple of days in to AF this cycle I have nothing literally only gassy and loads of CM. I hope it's my BFP aswell it's our 4th cycle


----------



## Momof2onetube

Just wanted to check in. Haven&#8217;t tested again since :bfn:, crampy like AF but not here yet. She&#8217;s due tomorrow or Sunday


----------



## MissWaiting

Momof2onetube said:


> Just wanted to check in. Havent tested again since :bfn:, crampy like AF but not here yet. Shes due tomorrow or Sunday

Fingers crossed AF stays away


----------



## MissWaiting

Took the frer there is a squinter there and you can defo see a line when I have light through the back.of the test. It's a squinter without the light like doubting if it's there
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180907-155242_Gallery.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 18









Screenshot_20180907-155248_Gallery.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mrsmummy2

Somethings definitely catching my eye misswaiting!!


----------



## tdog

Something is catching my eye aswell xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Eekk I'm so excited going to retest Sunday for sure


----------



## Kaymumof2

And me! Good luck!


----------



## tdog

MissWaiting said:


> Eekk I'm so excited going to retest Sunday for sure

I deffo would aswell eeek how exciting xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Just have to break it to the OH that I broke and tested today he knew there was that risk though that's why we got the boots strips aswell as the frer


----------



## tdog

MissWaiting said:


> Just have to break it to the OH that I broke and tested today he knew there was that risk though that's why we got the boots strips aswell as the frer

I get my strips from Amazon xx


----------



## MissWaiting

I get these last cycle when I was convinced I was getting my bfp but got AF on CD 21 so I didn't want to wait for Amazon to deliver so we went to boots because I was so convinced. I just can't believe I have faint lines on these


----------



## tdog

MissWaiting said:


> I get these last cycle when I was convinced I was getting my bfp but got AF on CD 21 so I didn't want to wait for Amazon to deliver so we went to boots because I was so convinced. I just can't believe I have faint lines on these

Use one with fmu :) mind you my tests were always darker on evening xx


----------



## MissWaiting

I know my OPKs are always better when I've slept in, the not sleeping is awful at the moment so I be awake till like 5 am sleep till 11am then I was still holding and taking them at 1:30pm good job I don't have a job yet because the noise from this bloody airport is killing me I'm not a city girl I grew up with a forest next to my house it was always dark and always quiet at night so sleep is a huge issue at the moment


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hi ladies so uncomfortable its really getting me down. Making things like housework and walking difficult. Never had this from o before. Wish I knew what was wrong with my body


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Hi ladies so uncomfortable its really getting me down. Making things like housework and walking difficult. Never had this from o before. Wish I knew what was wrong with my body

I'm the same tbh :cry:I've actually found that the more times your preg the more you get pains and stuff because your uterus has been stretched already fingers crossed for our :bfp: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies so uncomfortable its really getting me down. Making things like housework and walking difficult. Never had this from o before. Wish I knew what was wrong with my body
> 
> I'm the same tbh :cry:I've actually found that the more times your preg the more you get pains and stuff because your uterus has been stretched already fingers crossed for our :bfp: xxClick to expand...

Really? Didn't know that. Prob is I can't be pregnant cos only 5dpo you don't implant before then do you? But the cramping is definitely new for me. I get cramps nearer af but not like this. Very odd cycle I think xx


----------



## MissWaiting

I'm so sorry your in so much pain hun sending huge hugs get a hot water bottle on the go


----------



## Kaymumof2

MissWaiting said:


> I'm so sorry your in so much pain hun sending huge hugs get a hot water bottle on the go

Thanks hun. Good idea! Have a feeling af is gonna be a bad one if these cramps are anything to go by &#128532;


----------



## MissWaiting

Sending huge hugs heat and I find the Nurofen for periods the best to take away bad AF pain I suffer through at the moment don't want to risk taking ibuprofen read somewhere that it can effect the lining of the uterus


----------



## laurarebecca1

Wow I missed like 3 pages since this morning!
I can see lines on those tests! Exciting!

No symptoms really for me, loads of cm and mega tired which isnt usual for me until af!


----------



## MissWaiting

Thanks hun and fingers crossed for you that's promising


----------



## Kaymumof2

MissWaiting said:


> Sending huge hugs heat and I find the Nurofen for periods the best to take away bad AF pain I suffer through at the moment don't want to risk taking ibuprofen read somewhere that it can effect the lining of the uterus

Yeah I take nurofen and codeine for my periods because they are so painful due to having cysts. Trying not to take any pain relief now just incase. Although I'm not holding my breath lol 

Got in the bath instead to see if it would soothe it. Then started getting like a pinching feeling on my left side a couple time's. Thats now gone and cramps are back. What the hell?


----------



## Kaymumof2

And really itchy boobs! Sorry tmi


----------



## mme

Misswaiting I dont see anything on the frer but do see a line on the 3rd IC. Good luck ! 

Momofone I tested today at 11dpo and nothing! Af due Sunday for me &#128542;

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## MissWaiting

mme said:


> Misswaiting I dont see anything on the frer but do see a line on the 3rd IC. Good luck !
> 
> Momofone I tested today at 11dpo and nothing! Af due Sunday for me &#128542;
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.

Thanks hub the strip is the same.test just different lighting didn't have much natural light it's been gloomy moat of the day. I'm 11dpo so only 2 days till AF is due


----------



## MissWaiting

Kaymumof2 said:


> MissWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Sending huge hugs heat and I find the Nurofen for periods the best to take away bad AF pain I suffer through at the moment don't want to risk taking ibuprofen read somewhere that it can effect the lining of the uterus
> 
> Yeah I take nurofen and codeine for my periods because they are so painful due to having cysts. Trying not to take any pain relief now just incase. Although I'm not holding my breath lol
> 
> Got in the bath instead to see if it would soothe it. Then started getting like a pinching feeling on my left side a couple time's. Thats now gone and cramps are back. What the hell?Click to expand...

Oh hun sending hugs I get really painful AF aswell I think it's because of my fibromyalgia


----------



## Kaymumof2

MissWaiting said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Sending huge hugs heat and I find the Nurofen for periods the best to take away bad AF pain I suffer through at the moment don't want to risk taking ibuprofen read somewhere that it can effect the lining of the uterus
> 
> Yeah I take nurofen and codeine for my periods because they are so painful due to having cysts. Trying not to take any pain relief now just incase. Although I'm not holding my breath lol
> 
> Got in the bath instead to see if it would soothe it. Then started getting like a pinching feeling on my left side a couple time's. Thats now gone and cramps are back. What the hell?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun sending hugs I get really painful AF aswell I think it's because of my fibromyalgiaClick to expand...

Sucks doesn't it? But thank you and sorry about the moan. Just worried somthing is wrong this cycle. And when you google stuff what does it put it down too? Pregnancy. Cruel really but my own fault for asking dr google lol


----------



## MissWaiting

Kaymumof2 said:


> MissWaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Sending huge hugs heat and I find the Nurofen for periods the best to take away bad AF pain I suffer through at the moment don't want to risk taking ibuprofen read somewhere that it can effect the lining of the uterus
> 
> Yeah I take nurofen and codeine for my periods because they are so painful due to having cysts. Trying not to take any pain relief now just incase. Although I'm not holding my breath lol
> 
> Got in the bath instead to see if it would soothe it. Then started getting like a pinching feeling on my left side a couple time's. Thats now gone and cramps are back. What the hell?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun sending hugs I get really painful AF aswell I think it's because of my fibromyalgiaClick to expand...
> 
> Sucks doesn't it? But thank you and sorry about the moan. Just worried somthing is wrong this cycle. And when you google stuff what does it put it down too? Pregnancy. Cruel really but my own fault for asking dr google lolClick to expand...

We all need a moan hun so don't say sorry. Yea Google is awful.i never Google any symptoms for anything anymore because if I Google some of my fibromyalgia symptoms it tells my I'm.dying where really I just have fibromyalgia lol


----------



## Kaymumof2

Haha your either pregnant or dying. I know what option I'd pick! &#128514; hoping tomorrow is a better day. Will be 6dpo and still to early to test &#128584;


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea me to I'd pick the pregnant over dying any day lol but that's why I just don't bother now lol I like YouTube for dpo symptoms


----------



## Kaymumof2

Oooh never never thought of YouTube. Can see what I'll be doing all night now lol


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea I just put in symptoms by dpo leading to a bfp


----------



## Kaymumof2

MissWaiting said:


> Yea I just put in symptoms by dpo leading to a bfp

Already on it lol can see I waited ages to watch huh? &#128514;


----------



## MissWaiting

Hehe to right I've spent hours watching them lol


----------



## MissWaiting

My oh sees the line to he says we defo have to retest on Sunday


----------



## Kaymumof2

Think I have been for at least an hour lol aww it's always more reassuring when dh can see a line cos normally they can't see anything and we then feel nuts for thinking we can lol I'm so excited for you! Keeping everything crossed!


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea I was abit shocked he saw them to be fair he sees it more on the frer then the boots one


----------



## tdog

Just read 3 pages sorry I was to watching YouTube but I watch the pregnancy test ones lol.

Kay with my 3rd I got a vvvfl at 7dpo so I'm guessing I implanted really early as my due date was what I thought it was going by when I conceived so new when I ovulated so it is possible, I mean every woman isn't the same every woman's body doesn't go by the book because if we did we wouldn't be different lol, I mean if they say it's not possible my 3rd child is living proof :haha: I actually have a photo of the ics I took with him see if can upload. Xx

Misswaiting so glad your oh can see it I think it's a blessing when they can see it and a big sign of relief, can't wait for your next test xx


----------



## tdog

This site drains the pics I've had to screen shot the pic from here :haha: top 7dpo deffo a line on their then 8dpo then 9dpo then so on xx


----------



## MissWaiting

That is amazing that you got your bfp at 7dpo I'm hoping that this is my bfp. 
Oh is knackered tonight he got home late had tea and we went to go watch tv in bed and literally as soon as his head hit the pillow he was gone


----------



## tdog

Fingers crossed it is your :bfp: how exciting :) awww no to oh being knackered does he work long shifts? Xx


----------



## Convie

Good luck testing tomorrow misswaiting!! :dust:

Kay was thinking while reading through could it be your cysts causing cramping?
I have been cramping since cd1 badly, the only day off I've had from cramping was dpo6, its back to cramping again but less than normal, which is a nice break :lol:

I had some ewcm yesterday evening and now I'm super gassy which has made me think I'm out, because my biggest period symptom is I get the farts really badly exactly 7 days before my period, it's the one thing I can rely on with my body, and here I am due on in 7 days farting up a storm :dohh:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Farting up a storm convie :rofl: 
That got me. Ive been doing it last night/this morning too! I do wonder if its because of the HUGE carvery i had last night though.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

LMAO convie.. I am totally the same a week before AF! It's the worst trying to deal with it work too!!

Mrs when are you testing?


----------



## laurarebecca1

Good luck to anyone testing today!

What do you guys think about implantation dip on charts?


----------



## MissWaiting

Tdog they can be really Iong but the shift wasn't to bad he started at like half 1 in the afternoon but didn't get back toll half 10 at night but he had done the day before a 3pm start had an hour at home and then went out on a night shift getting home at 5.30am so he didn't have much sleep from.the night shift


----------



## Convie

haha yeah my partner has been saying it's probs what we've eaten because he's also farting a lot, difference is his doesn't smell like something died :lol:

oh god I hate work on period fart days, I usually lock myself in on this day and try to avoid human contact :rofl:


----------



## tdog

MissWaiting said:


> Tdog they can be really Iong but the shift wasn't to bad he started at like half 1 in the afternoon but didn't get back toll half 10 at night but he had done the day before a 3pm start had an hour at home and then went out on a night shift getting home at 5.30am so he didn't have much sleep from.the night shift

They are the worse shifts ever tbh no wonder he tired and crashed last night.

Convie getting up a storm :rofl: tbh I get gassy every month after o so can't so can't rely on that each month.

Laura I've heard about implantation dip never experienced it I no not every pregnancy chart has a dip xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

PeanutWhereRU - I'm not going to test til AF is late. I'm just not feeling it this month for some reason!! Feel typically like I do pre-AF so unless I get any reason to think otherwise I'm just gonna wait for AF then go full force next cycle :haha:


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea he is still flat out now but I'm wide awake my.temp dropped this morning and I jumped up stormed to the bathroom didn't pee in my cup because I was fuming put a pad on put my temp on FF and see I haven't even hit my cover line LMAO still in with a chance as long as I stay above that cover line


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> MissWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Tdog they can be really Iong but the shift wasn't to bad he started at like half 1 in the afternoon but didn't get back toll half 10 at night but he had done the day before a 3pm start had an hour at home and then went out on a night shift getting home at 5.30am so he didn't have much sleep from.the night shift
> 
> They are the worse shifts ever tbh no wonder he tired and crashed last night.
> 
> Convie getting up a storm :rofl: tbh I get gassy every month after o so can't so can't rely on that each month.
> 
> Laura I've heard about implantation dip never experienced it I no not every pregnancy chart has a dip xxClick to expand...

I had a small dip yesterday followed by 0.2 rise today, hoping it means something!
I cannot stop peeing today!


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> This site drains the pics I've had to screen shot the pic from here :haha: top 7dpo deffo a line on their then 8dpo then 9dpo then so on xx
> 
> View attachment 1042753

Wow that's brilliant! Thank you for showing me. Gives me some hope back as everywhere I read says you wont get a bfp this early as implantation happens 5/6 dpo all the way up to 12dpo. But thank you for proving them wrong lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Good luck testing tomorrow misswaiting!! :dust:
> 
> Kay was thinking while reading through could it be your cysts causing cramping?
> I have been cramping since cd1 badly, the only day off I've had from cramping was dpo6, its back to cramping again but less than normal, which is a nice break :lol:
> 
> I had some ewcm yesterday evening and now I'm super gassy which has made me think I'm out, because my biggest period symptom is I get the farts really badly exactly 7 days before my period, it's the one thing I can rely on with my body, and here I am due on in 7 days farting up a storm :dohh:

I did question that aswell but this cramping and pinching I've not had so early in my cycle before. But yeah it could be my cysts being arseholes and typical they play up more when I'm ttc. 

Haha I've been farting alot last few days too. Dh keeping his distance even though he can hardly talk! &#128514;&#128514; lets hope this week we see some bfps!


----------



## Kaymumof2

So cramps are present, boobs tender and i now have a cold and watery eye's. Terrific. I'm ready for the scrap heap I think lol


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Tdog they can be really Iong but the shift wasn't to bad he started at like half 1 in the afternoon but didn't get back toll half 10 at night but he had done the day before a 3pm start had an hour at home and then went out on a night shift getting home at 5.30am so he didn't have much sleep from.the night shift
> 
> They are the worse shifts ever tbh no wonder he tired and crashed last night.
> 
> Convie getting up a storm :rofl: tbh I get gassy every month after o so can't so can't rely on that each month.
> 
> Laura I've heard about implantation dip never experienced it I no not every pregnancy chart has a dip xxClick to expand...
> 
> I had a small dip yesterday followed by 0.2 rise today, hoping it means something!
> I cannot stop peeing today!Click to expand...

Hopefully it's a good sign fingers crossed xx



Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> This site drains the pics I've had to screen shot the pic from here :haha: top 7dpo deffo a line on their then 8dpo then 9dpo then so on xx
> 
> View attachment 1042753
> 
> 
> Wow that's brilliant! Thank you for showing me. Gives me some hope back as everywhere I read says you wont get a bfp this early as implantation happens 5/6 dpo all the way up to 12dpo. But thank you for proving them wrong lol xxClick to expand...

Your welcome hun like to help if I can they say they do science on it but they prob dome it on women who implant between them days not on women who implant early xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> So cramps are present, boobs tender and i now have a cold and watery eye's. Terrific. I'm ready for the scrap heap I think lol

My cramps are also still their but not as bad but definitely notice them I no I always cramp before I come on aswell I really am thinking this month a total wash out :cry: I no I'm not out till the :witch: comes but pretty sure she be here on time xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Tdog they can be really Iong but the shift wasn't to bad he started at like half 1 in the afternoon but didn't get back toll half 10 at night but he had done the day before a 3pm start had an hour at home and then went out on a night shift getting home at 5.30am so he didn't have much sleep from.the night shift
> 
> They are the worse shifts ever tbh no wonder he tired and crashed last night.
> 
> Convie getting up a storm :rofl: tbh I get gassy every month after o so can't so can't rely on that each month.
> 
> Laura I've heard about implantation dip never experienced it I no not every pregnancy chart has a dip xxClick to expand...
> 
> I had a small dip yesterday followed by 0.2 rise today, hoping it means something!
> I cannot stop peeing today!Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully it's a good sign fingers crossed xx
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> This site drains the pics I've had to screen shot the pic from here :haha: top 7dpo deffo a line on their then 8dpo then 9dpo then so on xx
> 
> View attachment 1042753
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that's brilliant! Thank you for showing me. Gives me some hope back as everywhere I read says you wont get a bfp this early as implantation happens 5/6 dpo all the way up to 12dpo. But thank you for proving them wrong lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Your welcome hun like to help if I can they say they do science on it but they prob dome it on women who implant between them days not on women who implant early xxClick to expand...

Yeah thats very true. I didn't know before you said so great tip! Xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> So cramps are present, boobs tender and i now have a cold and watery eye's. Terrific. I'm ready for the scrap heap I think lol
> 
> My cramps are also still their but not as bad but definitely notice them I no I always cramp before I come on aswell I really am thinking this month a total wash out :cry: I no I'm not out till the :witch: comes but pretty sure she be here on time xxClick to expand...

Lol what are like eh? Both of us feeling defeated already! But I have everything crossed that you get your bfp this cycle. I think for me I think negative to prepare myself for the bfn/af. If I got my hopes up each time then getting af would really get me down. Even though it does anyway but at least I would of been pretty sure she would show. But maybe I should try thinking more positive next cycle and see what happens lol xx


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> So cramps are present, boobs tender and i now have a cold and watery eye's. Terrific. I'm ready for the scrap heap I think lol

I feel you there! currently sat at the breakfast bar moaning to OH that I want to go back to bed! :lol:

hopefully those are all good signs though and bfps will be popping up soon :D


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> So cramps are present, boobs tender and i now have a cold and watery eye's. Terrific. I'm ready for the scrap heap I think lol
> 
> My cramps are also still their but not as bad but definitely notice them I no I always cramp before I come on aswell I really am thinking this month a total wash out :cry: I no I'm not out till the :witch: comes but pretty sure she be here on time xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol what are like eh? Both of us feeling defeated already! But I have everything crossed that you get your bfp this cycle. I think for me I think negative to prepare myself for the bfn/af. If I got my hopes up each time then getting af would really get me down. Even though it does anyway but at least I would of been pretty sure she would show. But maybe I should try thinking more positive next cycle and see what happens lol xxClick to expand...


that's what I keep thinking, I'd rather be prepared than get my hopes up, was saying this morning how much I wish we could just not think about it, just for these 2 weeks pretend we were trying to conceive and only remember once we've missed our periods if that makes sense, life would be a lot less stressful


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> So cramps are present, boobs tender and i now have a cold and watery eye's. Terrific. I'm ready for the scrap heap I think lol
> 
> I feel you there! currently sat at the breakfast bar moaning to OH that I want to go back to bed! :lol:
> 
> hopefully those are all good signs though and bfps will be popping up soon :DClick to expand...

I really hope so hun. I'll be over the moon to see bfps from you guys!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> So cramps are present, boobs tender and i now have a cold and watery eye's. Terrific. I'm ready for the scrap heap I think lol
> 
> My cramps are also still their but not as bad but definitely notice them I no I always cramp before I come on aswell I really am thinking this month a total wash out :cry: I no I'm not out till the :witch: comes but pretty sure she be here on time xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol what are like eh? Both of us feeling defeated already! But I have everything crossed that you get your bfp this cycle. I think for me I think negative to prepare myself for the bfn/af. If I got my hopes up each time then getting af would really get me down. Even though it does anyway but at least I would of been pretty sure she would show. But maybe I should try thinking more positive next cycle and see what happens lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what I keep thinking, I'd rather be prepared than get my hopes up, was saying this morning how much I wish we could just not think about it, just for these 2 weeks pretend we were trying to conceive and only remember once we've missed our periods if that makes sense, life would be a lot less stressfulClick to expand...

Yeah it does hun but its almost impossible to forget. Despite being really busy and being physically occupied its still always there! Just tortuous really. Especially when you seem to have all the symptoms. Lol


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> So cramps are present, boobs tender and i now have a cold and watery eye's. Terrific. I'm ready for the scrap heap I think lol
> 
> My cramps are also still their but not as bad but definitely notice them I no I always cramp before I come on aswell I really am thinking this month a total wash out :cry: I no I'm not out till the :witch: comes but pretty sure she be here on time xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol what are like eh? Both of us feeling defeated already! But I have everything crossed that you get your bfp this cycle. I think for me I think negative to prepare myself for the bfn/af. If I got my hopes up each time then getting af would really get me down. Even though it does anyway but at least I would of been pretty sure she would show. But maybe I should try thinking more positive next cycle and see what happens lol xxClick to expand...

That's what I do every month I don't want tot be positive to be let down when she does arrive xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> So cramps are present, boobs tender and i now have a cold and watery eye's. Terrific. I'm ready for the scrap heap I think lol
> 
> My cramps are also still their but not as bad but definitely notice them I no I always cramp before I come on aswell I really am thinking this month a total wash out :cry: I no I'm not out till the :witch: comes but pretty sure she be here on time xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol what are like eh? Both of us feeling defeated already! But I have everything crossed that you get your bfp this cycle. I think for me I think negative to prepare myself for the bfn/af. If I got my hopes up each time then getting af would really get me down. Even though it does anyway but at least I would of been pretty sure she would show. But maybe I should try thinking more positive next cycle and see what happens lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> That's what I do every month I don't want tot be positive to be let down when she does arrive xxClick to expand...

I think the more months that go by with no bfp the positivity drops anyway. Your human. Only natural that would happen. But perhaps I'll take a diff approach next cycle lol xx


----------



## tdog

Well crazy lady has gave in a peed on a stick and I'm sure their something their within time limit aswell crazy right because I'm only 5dpo I've been stung with these before so definitely no it's negative:rofl: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Oooh pic pic pic lol xx


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Oooh pic pic pic lol xx

what she said!!


----------



## tdog

Trying to get it but nightmare as it's vvvf xx


----------



## tdog

Only ones I could get and taken within 6 mins of taking test xx


----------



## tdog

Got my new ics delivered used these before and always stark white poas addict had kicked in :rofl:


----------



## MissWaiting

I totally see something tdog


----------



## Kaymumof2

Think I see a shadow! Ahhhhhh excited! Lol xx


----------



## tdog

Omg really you can see something this site normally drains the colour xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

I can yeah. Really hope it progresses! I give it until 4pm before you test again &#128514;&#128514; x


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea I can see like a right squinter hun


----------



## tdog

Kay I'll give half hour &#128514; I've been so tired aswell xx

Misswaiting it is a squinter that's why was so hard to get a pic of it just hoping my eyes ain't playing cruel tricks but I no at 5dpo it would be negative but who nos:haha: xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Lol fingers crossed hun I can't wait to test again but proper feels like af is on the way today with sensations down there it's so weird


----------



## tdog

Awww I no what you mean hun with my 3rd I had that my temp dropped aswell but went back up next day so fingers crossed xx


----------



## MissWaiting

That is my hope but I'm still above my cover line


----------



## Convie

I see a shadow in the IC!!


----------



## Kaymumof2

These are mine from this morning BFN no surprise. But look at my tummy its so swollen/bloated no wonder I've got cramps! &#128532;
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180908-153632.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 15









Screenshot_20180908-153646.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MissWaiting

Oh kay god love you it's awful being so bloated isn't it I get really bad bloating specially when AF has arrived


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fingers crossed tdog :happydance:


----------



## tdog

Need the tests hiding away from me :haha:but erm errr pic taken within 5 mins aswell :help:


----------



## Kaymumof2

MissWaiting said:


> Oh kay god love you it's awful being so bloated isn't it I get really bad bloating specially when AF has arrived

Af isn't even due for about 8 days though so why its doing it now I don't know. Its hard aswell. Been trying to do my housework but it's difficult. If it was abit nearer to af time then this would be normal but its awhile away unless I'm gonna have a short cycle for some reason but only 6dpo x


----------



## tdog

Thank you ladies that enough of me testing now getting line eye :lol: but I'll do fmu in morn these were not fmu :shurg: tbh I always get better lines on afternoon/evening. Xx

Oh no Kay I hate bloating also I get it just before I'm due on aswell it's a nightmare xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

So confused with my body right now. Maybe I won't need to waste anymore tests after all. Tmi but I have creamy cm aswell.


----------



## MissWaiting

Kay alot if people get bloating when they get their bfp. Your not out till the red lady sings


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks hun. Think she will sing before she's expected. Although the cramps arent really like af at th momemt. More like dull cramps. Pressure type. Weird cycle


----------



## tdog

I had a lot of creamy cm when got my bfp with my last 2 fingers crossed for you, I don't think we realise what our cycles are like until ttc:haha: xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea I know alot of people say they had creamy CM before they had a bfp well I'm hoping it's true for me because I still have plenty of creamy CM and I'm normally dry by now


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks ladies! Can always rely on you guys to cheer me up. I know we pay more attention to our bodies when ttc but even If I wasn't trying this cycle theres no way I wouldn't of noticed the cramps and bloating. Think this cycle is one of them crazy ones that doesn't know what it's doing lol I didn't realise creamy cm was pregnancy sign. I get confused with the various types and what they mean &#128514;


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea it's crazy because every one gets different signs we just have to rely on the most common which don't work well for me because of fibro lol


----------



## Kaymumof2

Lol the body is a crazy thing


----------



## MissWaiting

It certainly is hun


----------



## Kaymumof2

Might try and wait till af day before testing again. (Yeah right) &#128514;


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Might try and wait till af day before testing again. (Yeah right) &#128514;

Yea I've been saying that :rofl: look how that's working out for me :haha: I wanted to test again but held back :haha: 5dpo is so early why do u do it now it's dry it looks pink I no shouldn't look after 10 min mark but it's me lol xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hey ladies, so much to read. I&#8217;m due for AF today but nothing yet.. maybe a longer cycle :shrug: may test one last time tomorrow morning if she still hasn&#8217;t arrived


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck Mom! I am still getting positive OPKS lol. No sore boobs this cycle... I had a few shooting pains but it all went away. Cramping went away. I have gas also and my hubby says it smells like something died (I can't smell so I am lucky that way) haha!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Still getting pos opks Hoping?! K what is going on? :wacko:


----------



## mme

Hi ladies took me ages to catch up on all the posts !
Some positive symptoms going on and tdog I saw something on your ics.

I had brown spotting for an hour this morning but nothing since. Af due tomorrow and I just know The spotting is the start of it &#128542;


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fingers crossed for you momof2!

Hoping - still + opks?! How odd!!

Hope she doesnt show at all mme! I had that with my DS. Convinced AF was here then bam. Bfp the next day


----------



## tdog

Good luck momof2 :dust:

Hoping still positive opks that's so strange :shrug:

Mme hopefully she don't show her ugly face loads of :dust: for all you ladies xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Good luck mom I've read positive opk can be a sign of early pregnancy or early af... in my case early af lol

Fx for you. It's not over until the witch shows her head x


----------



## laurarebecca1

I also have lots of creamy cm, like loads! 
7dpo and I am tempted to test tomorrow after seeing all these tests...even though I know its way too early!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yeah I know.. No clue lol. I only took it to finish up my opks.. Done with this. LOL


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> I also have lots of creamy cm, like loads!
> 7dpo and I am tempted to test tomorrow after seeing all these tests...even though I know its way too early!

:rofl: you think your early I'm 5dpo and couldn't help it :rofl: xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Fingers crossed it's a good sign that the opks are positive I've seen recently that an opk could be positive because of hcg later in the cycle


----------



## Convie

took a test this morning at 9dpo and it's a bfn :( feel like I'm out, I mean the likelihood of me being pregnant is so low anyway, just hate that for the next year OH will be a weekend partner so its going to be so rare that he will even be around while I'm ovulating :(


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> I also have lots of creamy cm, like loads!
> 7dpo and I am tempted to test tomorrow after seeing all these tests...even though I know its way too early!
> 
> :rofl: you think your early I'm 5dpo and couldn't help it :rofl: xxClick to expand...

It was you who tempted me to test haha! Bfn...what on Earth was I thinking haha!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Convie said:


> took a test this morning at 9dpo and it's a bfn :( feel like I'm out, I mean the likelihood of me being pregnant is so low anyway, just hate that for the next year OH will be a weekend partner so its going to be so rare that he will even be around while I'm ovulating :(

Keep positive!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies so 3 tests down already (7dpo) and not even a squinter. Full of cold. Crampy and sore boobs. Think my body is playing tricks on me :cry:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180909-090440.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Morning Kay 7 days is still so early. Having a cold is a good sign means your body is letting it's defences down to accept a pregnancy. Fx for you x


----------



## Kaymumof2

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Morning Kay 7 days is still so early. Having a cold is a good sign means your body is letting it's defences down to accept a pregnancy. Fx for you x

Thank you hun. I dont think feeling crappy is helping lol but yeah you may be right x


----------



## tdog

Laura I'm such a bad influence:rofl:

These are 6dpo my temp dipped this morn hopefully a implantation dip :) I still have bad cramping my right ovary (the one I ovulated from) feels bruised aswell. Oh and ff has me at 5dpo I'm 6dpo :)


----------



## tdog

Morning Kay I remember with my last 2 I had a cold so sounds promising :) xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Morning Kay I remember with my last 2 I had a cold so sounds promising :) xx

Morning hun. I've got a fair few symptoms but think its one of them phantom things tbh. But thank you. How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Morning Kay I remember with my last 2 I had a cold so sounds promising :) xx
> 
> Morning hun. I've got a fair few symptoms but think its one of them phantom things tbh. But thank you. How are you feeling? XxClick to expand...

I have cramping just mild but their been having cramping for a few days now, I keep getting a stitch in my ovaries (heard can be cycts) my right ovary feels bruised aswell and getting little niggles here and their but apart from that I'm good :) how you feeling apart from the cold xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Just dropping in to say hello! Im still waiting for this awful anovulatory cycle to end. My temps never went up and Ive been having cramping for days so probably a cyst where Ive failed to ovulate.
Hanging around in the hopes of seeing some BFPs appear in the next few days for you lot! Good luck!


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Morning Kay I remember with my last 2 I had a cold so sounds promising :) xx
> 
> Morning hun. I've got a fair few symptoms but think its one of them phantom things tbh. But thank you. How are you feeling? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I have cramping just mild but their been having cramping for a few days now, I keep getting a stitch in my ovaries (heard can be cycts) my right ovary feels bruised aswell and getting little niggles here and their but apart from that I'm good :) how you feeling apart from the cold xxClick to expand...

Hoping it's a good sign for you! Fingers crossed!

I just feel off. Abit nauseous. Boobs tender. Crampy. God knows where the cold came from I don't get them often xx


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> Just dropping in to say hello! Im still waiting for this awful anovulatory cycle to end. My temps never went up and Ive been having cramping for days so probably a cyst where Ive failed to ovulate.
> Hanging around in the hopes of seeing some BFPs appear in the next few days for you lot! Good luck!

:hi: jelly hopefully be over soon how awful having to wait around I've never had one so I can't imagine what your going through xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Morning Kay I remember with my last 2 I had a cold so sounds promising :) xx
> 
> Morning hun. I've got a fair few symptoms but think its one of them phantom things tbh. But thank you. How are you feeling? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I have cramping just mild but their been having cramping for a few days now, I keep getting a stitch in my ovaries (heard can be cycts) my right ovary feels bruised aswell and getting little niggles here and their but apart from that I'm good :) how you feeling apart from the cold xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hoping it's a good sign for you! Fingers crossed!
> 
> I just feel off. Abit nauseous. Boobs tender. Crampy. God knows where the cold came from I don't get them often xxClick to expand...

I have a little bit of a cold but I work in a school so putting it down to that lol, hopefully a good sign hun you never no fingers crossed xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks hun
Trying to stay hopeful but....lol xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Bfn this morning
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180909-123530_Gallery.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 12









Screenshot_20180909-123535_Gallery.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6









Screenshot_20180909-123540_Gallery.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kaymumof2

Keep feeling like I see something but my eye's are so watery and blurry due to this damn cold I'm not sure I'm able to give an accurate answer. But I'm praying I do see a line and it isn't just my eyes!


----------



## tdog

MissWaiting said:


> Bfn this morning

Same I still feel like I see something I see your temp went back up :) xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea but I didn't take my temp at the right time it was 3 hours later then normal had a rough night and slept through my alarm


----------



## MissWaiting

I honestly can't see anything my OH is flat out asleep he's the reason I had a rough nights sleep last night because the bugger was awake all night and was being loving and kept cuddling and kissing me till I blew on him and told him to leave me the hell alone I was asleep and he woke me up


----------



## tdog

MissWaiting said:


> I honestly can't see anything my OH is flat out asleep he's the reason I had a rough nights sleep last night because the bugger was awake all night and was being loving and kept cuddling and kissing me till I blew on him and told him to leave me the hell alone I was asleep and he woke me up

Oh my I think I would have kicked him out of bed :rofl: yea it's alright for them to be still flat out the pain in the arses lol xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Yea I struggle to sleep at the moment it's to noisy and it's to loud moving to a city from like a town growing up pretty much in country side is making it hard to sleep I used to it being really dark at night and really quiet but we have so much noise from other people and the airport so when I get to sleep I'm so greatful and then to be woken up took me ages to get back to sleep because everytime I flicked him off he came right back so that's when I blew up on him took me so long to get back to sleep aswell


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Misswaiting- Can you use earplugs? Maybe that will help with the airplanes.. or maybe even just a fan that goes on the floor or something. Creating some noise to drowned it out. 

Jelly - THAT so sucks! Are you using opks to see if you are getting a surge at all? Hopefully you get af SOON or ovulation. 

Kay- I also have cold symptoms for the last two days. Mine was a sore throat on one side and headache but it is going away already it seems. 

Convie- 9DPO is still early! you could implant today! :) 

As for me- Super positive opk this morning. I have what looks like a good shadow on an IC but I do not trust them. I almost used my last FRER but decided against it. Temp vaginally was 98.89 this am which is high and resting heart rate is up higher than usual so could be good or could mean nothing. AF should be spotting Wed and full on Thursday.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I know you guys probably cant see it but put it anyways
 



Attached Files:







442DD1DC-F469-4E0F-9A14-BAC6A3484880.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## MissWaiting

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I know you guys probably cant see it but put it anyways

Nothing in the cheapie but omg that's a bfp frer congrats


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Misswaiting that isn't a pregnancy test. It is an ovulation test :( but yeah the cheapie is hard to see and they all have shadows so I think these are just dumb tests.


----------



## MissWaiting

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Misswaiting- Can you use earplugs? Maybe that will help with the airplanes.. or maybe even just a fan that goes on the floor or something. Creating some noise to drowned it out.
> 
> Jelly - THAT so sucks! Are you using opks to see if you are getting a surge at all? Hopefully you get af SOON or ovulation.
> 
> Kay- I also have cold symptoms for the last two days. Mine was a sore throat on one side and headache but it is going away already it seems.
> 
> Convie- 9DPO is still early! you could implant today! :)
> 
> As for me- Super positive opk this morning. I have what looks like a good shadow on an IC but I do not trust them. I almost used my last FRER but decided against it. Temp vaginally was 98.89 this am which is high and resting heart rate is up higher than usual so could be good or could mean nothing. AF should be spotting Wed and full on Thursday.

Thanks hun but no ear plugs actually hurt to much even the noise reducing ones I have that are made to be worn for hours at concerts I have to take them in and out it's the joys of my fibro any prolonged pressure causes pain we are going to go get some thick curtains and that should help with the light and will help with the noise a little aswell because I'm going to get some good thick lined curtains


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hope that helps you get some rest!


----------



## MissWaiting

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Misswaiting that isn't a pregnancy test. It is an ovulation test :( but yeah the cheapie is hard to see and they all have shadows so I think these are just dumb tests.

I have never seen opks that look like that sorry but that one that looks like a frer looks positive


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It is okay! It is from the same company. They make Ovulation tests and Pregnancy tests. :) I WISH this was a pregnancy test :/ LOL


----------



## Momof2onetube

I see something on IC Hoping!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Somethings catching my eye on the IC!


----------



## JJB2

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I know you guys probably cant see it but put it anyways

I see something on the IC! Good Luck!
 



Attached Files:







24B45213-FFC0-4945-960D-A77761CE0526.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 14


----------



## tdog

Iam also seeing something on the ic hoping fingers crossed for you :) xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

I see it hoping! Super excited for you!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks for looking :)


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hoping I think I see something too, keeping everything crossed for you! Ive been doing OPKs every 2-3 days still just in case but absolutely nothing on them now. I think my body tried at the usual time and just gave up when it didnt happen this month. Just got to wait for the breakthrough bleed and start again. Hopefully wont be too long. Last anovulatory cycle a few months ago was 34 days. Theyve been a lot longer before though. Im worried the chemical has messed everything up and not sure how to get my body back on track. Im reluctant to try herbs or anything in case that makes it worse!

Miss have you tried playing white noise at night? I find it quite relaxing and it can block out other sounds. Theres 8 hour long ones on YouTube.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Hoping I defo see something on the IC!


----------



## MissWaiting

No I haven't tried the white noise I normally play rain sounds but while.my oh is on days I don't but he's on nights this week so fingers crossed I sleep better with some rain sounds


----------



## Kaymumof2

Tested tonight (stupid me) bfn again. Not sure why I do this to myself.


----------



## Kaymumof2

Couldn't be more bfn if it tried lol
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180909-212737.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Momof2onetube

Sorry Kay :hugs: you&#8217;ve still got time!
No AF here, 13dpo and :bfn:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Momof2onetube said:


> Sorry Kay :hugs: youve still got time!
> No AF here, 13dpo and :bfn:

Thank you hun. It's my own fault I bring it on myself lol oooh when is af due? Could still get a bfp!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I originally thought AF was due yesterday, but I must still be regulating from bc. So I might be back to my 28 day cycles now. She should show tomorrow


----------



## Kaymumof2

Momof2onetube said:


> I originally thought AF was due yesterday, but I must still be regulating from bc. So I might be back to my 28 day cycles now. She should show tomorrow

Oh I see. Have you had any signs that she may show? So sorry if you've said about it already. I haven't really caught up with that chat properly yet.


----------



## tdog

I tested again and I'm sure their is a line and came up with in the time limit if iam and it's showing now then bloody hell I'm only 6dpo xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Sending hugs kay there is still a chance yet. 
Mom I'm 13 dpo aswell


----------



## Momof2onetube

Zero sign of AF, ewcm though and feeling sicky atm... I&#8217;m so confused :wacko: 
How are you making out miss?!


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> I tested again and I'm sure their is a line and came up with in the time limit if iam and it's showing now then bloody hell I'm only 6dpo xx

Pic! Lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

MissWaiting said:


> Sending hugs kay there is still a chance yet.
> Mom I'm 13 dpo aswell

Thanks hun. &#128156;


----------



## tdog

*warning photo overload*


----------



## Kaymumof2

Momof2onetube said:


> Zero sign of AF, ewcm though and feeling sicky atm... Im so confused :wacko:
> How are you making out miss?!

Oooh that is exciting! I think ewcm can be a sign of pregnancy can't it? Not 100% sure as I do get a little bit mixed up with all the different cm types! Lol will you test in the morning?


----------



## tdog

The one with the 2 on I had to do another to double check as I thought my eyes were going :loopy: :rofl: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Lol I love you tdog I knew you'd post pics &#128514;&#128514; I seriously cannot wait to get my new glasses because I feel like I can't be accurate BUT I think I see a line! On the top 2 and last. Exciting! Xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Lol I love you tdog I knew you'd post pics &#128514;&#128514; I seriously cannot wait to get my new glasses because I feel like I can't be accurate BUT I think I see a line! On the top 2 and last. Exciting! Xx

:rofl: no me to well :) I don't want to get hopes up yet but I'll be doing fmu aswell so shall see :) but I'm still early tho xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck tdog!! Rooting for you :dust:


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> Good luck tdog!! Rooting for you :dust:

Awww thank you hun :) don't lose hope I've just watched a YouTube vid and the woman done a test on the day of her missed period and :bfn: then done one another 4-5 days later and :bfp: So your still in running xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Lol I love you tdog I knew you'd post pics &#128514;&#128514; I seriously cannot wait to get my new glasses because I feel like I can't be accurate BUT I think I see a line! On the top 2 and last. Exciting! Xx
> 
> :rofl: no me to well :) I don't want to get hopes up yet but I'll be doing fmu aswell so shall see :) but I'm still early tho xxClick to expand...

I do lol keep saying I'm not testing anymore but at 6:15am you can almost bet your life that I'll be poas! Dammit where is my self restraint! Hoping to see more lines from you tomorrow! I'll be 8dpo xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Lol I love you tdog I knew you'd post pics &#128514;&#128514; I seriously cannot wait to get my new glasses because I feel like I can't be accurate BUT I think I see a line! On the top 2 and last. Exciting! Xx
> 
> :rofl: no me to well :) I don't want to get hopes up yet but I'll be doing fmu aswell so shall see :) but I'm still early tho xxClick to expand...
> 
> I do lol keep saying I'm not testing anymore but at 6:15am you can almost bet your life that I'll be poas! Dammit where is my self restraint! Hoping to see more lines from you tomorrow! I'll be 8dpo xxClick to expand...

Fingers crossed:) I'll be 7dpo :) xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Momof2onetube said:


> Zero sign of AF, ewcm though and feeling sicky atm... Im so confused :wacko:
> How are you making out miss?!

I've none of my normal pms symptoms still and loads of creamy CM still feel abit weird down there though like pressure but not like I bursting for a wee and it feels like af is here but it isn't it's just cm but not loads and loads it's just more then normal but tonight the bloat is here big time had an Indian and a mc Donald milkshake as oh has agreed no more crappy food and to cut down his caffeine intake abit so I look like I'm about 6 months pregnant at the moment and still full of gas the gas hasn't gone away since af and I haven't eaten anything that would set me off and I haven't had tons of dairy either which would set me off thanks to ibs


----------



## MissWaiting

Somethings catching my eye tdog and yea that's what I'm hoping for that af stays away and I get a bfp in a few days


----------



## JJB2

tdog said:


> *warning photo overload*
> 
> View attachment 1042867
> 
> 
> View attachment 1042869
> 
> 
> View attachment 1042871
> 
> 
> View attachment 1042873
> 
> 
> View attachment 1042875

Something is catching my eye!!!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies. This am test. 8dpo . And bfn. To top ot off I wasted a frer!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180910-065517.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Tdog I see a line on the last few pictures for 6dpo that's amazing!!

Kay it might be too early still so don't feel disappointed at all x

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Kaymumof2

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Tdog I see a line on the last few pictures for 6dpo that's amazing!!
> 
> Kay it might be too early still so don't feel disappointed at all x
> 
> Good luck everyone x

Maybe. Just kinda bracing myself for af. Don't think I'm gonna get that other line this cycle. But will no doubt keep wasting tests lol. Thank you x


----------



## tdog

Morning ladies 7dpo here I did a frer I see a faint line on it but can't get with camera xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Good luck tdog! xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Good luck tdog! xx

And you hun I'm all crampy this morn tho having pulling feeling in uterus tho xx how are you? Xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks babe. Felt so nauseous earlier. Back ache and bloated. Some pulling and pinches on my belly and the compulsory tender boobs lol. I'm calling this a phantom pregnancy &#128514; xx


----------



## Convie

I need to stop!! :dohh:
burning money at this point!
 



Attached Files:







20180910_095301.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck tdog!!
Kay - Still time for that bfp <3

Trying to keep up with this thread is hard work :rofl:

AFM - Cramping like typical AF. Not even going to bother early testing. AF is for sure on its way. Bloated and backache. Not how I feel when I'm pregnant at all. I'm not worried though.


----------



## mrsmummy2

I see something on the 10dpo convie!


----------



## Convie

mrsmummy2 said:


> I see something on the 10dpo convie!

I think it's just a reflection the only real difference I saw in the other test is the white line took longer to go away, I ran around the house finding all sorts of different lighting but in the end the line that was there went away :(


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> I need to stop!! :dohh:
> burning money at this point!

Think I see something on the 10dpo one!


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> Good luck tdog!!
> Kay - Still time for that bfp <3
> 
> Trying to keep up with this thread is hard work :rofl:
> 
> AFM - Cramping like typical AF. Not even going to bother early testing. AF is for sure on its way. Bloated and backache. Not how I feel when I'm pregnant at all. I'm not worried though.

Thanks love. Really hope af doesn't come and you get a bfp instead!&#128156;


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hmm. I hope something will show up over the next few days for you :hugs:


----------



## Convie

here's closer and inverted version of the 10dpo one.
 



Attached Files:







20180910_100046.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 13









95909795-66c5-44dd-aab0-feb631367c60.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hmm. I still feel like I see something. Not sure. I hope it is!!


----------



## Convie

I know what you mean I keep thinking I see something, then I zoom in and it's gone, even went back upstairs to look with it up against the window and nothing but a shadow where the line should be, I need to distract myself with something I'm becoming crazy! :lol:


----------



## Kaymumof2

I second that


----------



## tdog

I also see something on the 10dpo xx


----------



## Convie

I hope so, thanks girls


----------



## Momof2onetube

14dpo - still no AF and I&#8217;m pretty sure :bfn: on FRER, maybe a shadow line. Pretty certain I&#8217;m out now


----------



## MissWaiting

Still no AF for me either 14.dpo I'll wait for tomorrow to test I think with yesterday's test being stark white it takes 48 hours for her to double so least something might show then


----------



## tdog

Good luck momof2 and misswaiting xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Thanks tdog my LP is normally 13 days so I'm hoping I just gonna be one of those women that has to wait like a week more to get a bfp


----------



## Kaymumof2

Another 2 tests wasted! I kept thinking i could see something faint on one of them but line eye strikes
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180910-143141.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Momof2onetube

CD1 for me and now ntnp. Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Kaymumof2

So sorry. Hope ntnp makes it less stressful and leads to your bfp!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry Momof2. Good luck!! :) I hope NTNP goes well for you!!


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> CD1 for me and now ntnp. Good luck ladies :dust:

Oh no hope ntnp works hun sending :dust: to you xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Another 2 tests wasted! I kept thinking i could see something faint on one of them but line eye strikes

I feel like I see something:dust: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks ladies. OH is more bummed out than I am. He wants to ttc but respecting my wishes. I&#8217;ll still be around quietly :hugs:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

That is how my OH felt when I told him I am giving up. No more opks no more testing early. He is understanding also! I hope next cycle is the one and hopefully you feel stress free.


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Another 2 tests wasted! I kept thinking i could see something faint on one of them but line eye strikes
> 
> I feel like I see something:dust: xxClick to expand...

Think its probably the indent hun. Thanks though


----------



## Convie

sorry to hear that :hugs:
hopefully taking the stress away from trying by ntnp works and that bfp comes to you soon!


----------



## MissWaiting

So sorry mom fingers crossed the ntnp leads to for bfp


----------



## tdog

Iam having bad cramping today normally get before af due so right on time feeling rather out now :cry: I no I have a week left but I felt like this last month wouldn't care I felt so different this month aswell xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

My test today -2 hour hold.
 



Attached Files:







7410B713-07D5-47E4-95DC-1EC0C6DFD95F.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hard to see anything I know but I could see a line in person. Assuming it is the "Wicked" indent though.


----------



## tdog

Eeek hoping I see a line on that one xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I did too TDOG in person...

Edit: OH I ALREADY SAID THAT lol!!! (typed it baha)


----------



## tdog

Lol when will you test again? When you due on? Sorry I'm trying to keep up with everyone :haha: xx


----------



## MissWaiting

Looks like AF has arrived


----------



## tdog

MissWaiting said:


> Looks like AF has arrived

Awww no so sorry hun xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I think Wed.THURS. 

Sorry Misswaiting!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Tdog i tested again just 10 mins ago. Another faint faint pink line... So faint it is hard to get on cam. I will try again tomorrow morning but we shall see.


----------



## Kaymumof2

MissWaiting said:


> Looks like AF has arrived

So sorry babe &#128156;&#128156;


----------



## Kaymumof2

Good luck hoping! Hope it gets darker!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks me too but I AM feeling that I may be making it all up it isn't clear enough yet and I am sure my period will show ON TIME! :( BOOO haha


----------



## Kaymumof2

Lol I hope not. Really hope af is absent for 9 months lol


----------



## laurarebecca1

Good luck to everyone testing!
Im not crampy but have twinges and a weird feeling in my uterus...
9dpo and feel like if I was pregnant I should see something tomorrow, had a very obvious line with dd at 9dpo!

Sorry mumof2!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Momof2 - i hope ntnp goes well for you and is stressfree and leads to a bfp :hugs:

Hoping - good luck for your next test!!

Misswaiting- so sorry :hugs:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Sorry for AF Mo2 and Miss! :hugs:

Hoping I cant see it but Im on my phone and you know what this forum is like for showing lines well! Fx its darker tomorrow.


----------



## tdog

Yey hoping can't wait to see next test :) xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Oh my LORD! My boobs are so painful! Jheez lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hopefully a good sign Kay! 

I am considering my stuff BFN until I get a flat out positive!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hope so love. They are really tender at the moment. Amd once again the cramps are back. Very odd. 

I can understand that. Although even if I did get a positive that was blazing I'd probably still do another 10 before I accepted it &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; guess we will poas again tomorrow then lol


----------



## mme

AF hit me too today at 4pm 1 day late !!! Not using ovulation tests this month just gonna try and go with the flow ! Onto cycle 9


----------



## Kaymumof2

So sorry mme


----------



## tdog

So sorry mme :hugs: xx


----------



## Sidra salim

:hugs:Sorry for u girls, 
Tdog- waiting for your tests:winkwink:


----------



## tdog

Sidra salim said:


> :hugs:Sorry for u girls,
> Tdog- waiting for your tests:winkwink:

I have put a few on hun :) xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry MME. Hope this next cycle is the one!!! :) I will be joining you with no OPKS next month if this isn't the one.. No pregnancy tests either until I am late.
 



Attached Files:







62E2BED3-2B86-4270-9CD9-C0BD64DC0B45.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Not sure if you can see that one..


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Different view
 



Attached Files:







8704CFA2-7C3A-49A1-B47D-368A71E27E8C.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 13









8332E926-DEF6-437B-BB19-1C07F067AC86.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 14









94143AA4-248F-477B-9DE8-8B5130BE08D3.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Different view

Yes I can see it on them :) xx


----------



## tdog

1:35am here can't sleep so what do I do erm test :rofl:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ugh sorry you can't sleep it is just now turning 10 PM here. I feel like I can see a faint line on yours as well TDOG. I am feeling a lil crampy now so AF may be on the way on time.. Booo. I should be spotting by Wednesday and full on by Thursday.


----------



## Kaymumof2

9dpo and bfn :cry:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180911-063659.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> 9dpo and bfn :cry:

Im the same, bfn 9dpo. Was so hopeful but now all the positivity has gone out the window!

Ive been using ICs, Im tempted to go buy some frers for tomorrow!


----------



## Kaymumof2

It really sucks. Every morning you pray for that second line, even when you test super early. And then when it doesn't come you just feel so deflated. I know 9dpo is still early but when see others get clear line's at like 8dpo you pretty much feel like you must be out then for yours not to show up at that time. But ofcourse everyones body works differently. Hard to think that at the time though


----------



## pamg

I'm 9dpo due af any time from today. I had my cd21 blood test results which are 27.7 
I read over 30 indicates ovulation so I'm not feeling very hopefull this month now :-(


----------



## Kaymumof2

Sorry to hear that. I'm not really sure what the numbers should be regarding O etc. Hopefully your dr can it explain it to you. Still very close to 30 though so maybe! Good luck


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> It really sucks. Every morning you pray for that second line, even when you test super early. And then when it doesn't come you just feel so deflated. I know 9dpo is still early but when see others get clear line's at like 8dpo you pretty much feel like you must be out then for yours not to show up at that time. But ofcourse everyones body works differently. Hard to think that at the time though

I think because I got a clear line at 9dpo last time, you just kind of expect it but I guess you can implant anytime. Some people dont get bfp until the day af is due and getting negatives beforehand!

What brand does everyone think are the best tests for early testing? I used to love Superdrug (thats what I got my 9dpo bfp on) but heard they arent great anymore!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Yeah true. One of the ones in my pic is a Superdrug test. With the lighter pink handle. To be fair when I found out I was preg with ds and dd I used cb. Never knew of the horror stories then about them and ofcourse they were right for me but lots of others get evap lines. So I'm not to sure. Even frer has a bad reputation now days


----------



## tdog

8dpo here ladies no symptoms as such just bit of cramping but do you see that on the frer? It is pink irl before today their was nothing on it.

Sorry for the bfns ladies every woman and pregnancy different hopefully you get you bfps soon :flower:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Not sure if I see it tdog but my eyes are super bad. Good luck with your tests later today lol


----------



## MissWaiting

Oh tdog I have something catching my eye but I haven't had much sleep so don't trust my eyes today.
Cd2 is kicking my arse didn't sleep till half 4 this morning and I've to be at the job centre in 40mins and honestly I can't even stand the thought of getting off the bed I'm in so much pain these af cramps are here with total vengeance today they were bad last night but they are worse today it's in my back and my hips and just my whole pelvic area


----------



## Kaymumof2

Awww hun call them and say your sick


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tdog not sure I can see anything but this site drains photos!


----------



## tdog

Thank you ladies for looking my eyes are all funny from staring at it lol

Awww misswaiting hope the pain eases off soon I get bad pains aswell not normally that bad huge huge:hugs: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

I am SO grumpy today ladies :nope:
AF is 100% on her way.


----------



## Kaymumof2

I'm thinking of not testing anymore. Gonna be hard though its part of my morning routine now lol x


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> I am SO grumpy today ladies :nope:
> AF is 100% on her way.

Aww hun I hope not. I'm still keeping all things crossed for you!


----------



## tdog

Awww no Mrsmummy fingers crossed she not, Kay it's part of mine aswell now :rofl: fingers crossed for some more bfps here this thread needs them :rofl: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

This thread reaaaally is lacking those bfps isnt it!! September thread is sloooow.. i think its 1 bfp?! Already 11 days into the month. Hopefully October will be better....!


----------



## Convie

I wasn't going to test at all today but then was woken up at 5am by nausea, then when in asda the thought of food made me want to vomit, even now I feel so sick, I was in 2 minds, 1 I get this every month its another great symptom of adeno. 2 babybabyitcouldbebaby.
so of course I went home and tested again like a dumbass :lol: even got a digi out so because I didn't want to obsessively line spot... the proceeded to do all tests I own including an ovulation test!!

the only thing I find weird is my ovulation tests usually always have second lines even after O, just faint ones but the last 4 I've done have all been super negative.

anyway all negative still, I feel stupid, should have just left it until tomorrow like I told myself I would :dohh:

keep thinking I see something on fr but then realise I'm getting line eyes
 



Attached Files:







20180911_110048.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Convie

I can see a line on the last one tdog!


----------



## mrsmummy2

I think i see something on the frer too. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> I wasn't going to test at all today but then was woken up at 5am by nausea, then when in asda the thought of food made me want to vomit, even now I feel so sick, I was in 2 minds, 1 I get this every month its another great symptom of adeno. 2 babybabyitcouldbebaby.
> so of course I went home and tested again like a dumbass :lol: even got a digi out so because I didn't want to obsessively line spot... the proceeded to do all tests I own including an ovulation test!!
> 
> the only thing I find weird is my ovulation tests usually always have second lines even after O, just faint ones but the last 4 I've done have all been super negative.
> 
> anyway all negative still, I feel stupid, should have just left it until tomorrow like I told myself I would :dohh:
> 
> keep thinking I see something on fr but then realise I'm getting line eyes

I see something on the frer!


----------



## Kaymumof2

We definitely need some bfps. This tww has felt more like 6ww! Dragged is an understatement.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good Morning ladies. I am feeling grumpy today myself. FRER looks no different then yesterday so I am assuming AF will be here tomorrow on time for spotting and Thursday on full blast. :/ COME ON BFPS!!! 

Next cycle I will be trying to be STRICT about DTD every other day from day AF stops to day she starts (which hopefully she wont)


----------



## MissWaiting

Something catching my eye on the cheapie and the frer hun 


Thanks ladies I went wasn't in there long thankfully don't have to go back for 2 weeks now but been told I have to do a course because everyone has to and it's 2 weeks long so I shall want the ground to swallow me by time that's over it will be teaching me to suck eggs probably like how to write a cv when I already have one and how to do interviews which I already know because I was taught by my dad who does interviews and I've had jobs before only jobless because I moved so far away from home so the trip to work would have been 2 hours each way on public transport.


----------



## mrsmummy2

That's my plan too hoping! Ive slacked this month!


----------



## tdog

That's what I said about this month lol we did start off every other day then last 2 times before ovulation and on ovulation day we did :rofl:

Convie I can see a hint of something on them xx


----------



## Convie

thanks girls, I keep thinking I see something on fr and then I see nothing then something I don't know, just had partner come to bed with me and basically curl up in a ball with me, cried because I feel so sick and feel so sick just for a period and it's not worth it then fell asleep... oops
.


----------



## mrsmummy2

I think I need to do it mainly because without knowing when I'm ovulating it could be ANY time. I've probably missed it the past 2 cycles as we stopped too early :dohh:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yeah with my positive opks all cycle long this month I am in the same boat Mrs so I have to do it too lol


Sorry you are feeling down Convie! HUGS!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hugs convie :hugs:


----------



## Sidra salim

:thumbup: Good lucl tdog and hoping

Convie-:hugs:


----------



## tdog

Convie :hugs: xx


----------



## upwardonward

Convie said:


> I wasn't going to test at all today but then was woken up at 5am by nausea, then when in asda the thought of food made me want to vomit, even now I feel so sick, I was in 2 minds, 1 I get this every month its another great symptom of adeno. 2 babybabyitcouldbebaby.
> so of course I went home and tested again like a dumbass :lol: even got a digi out so because I didn't want to obsessively line spot... the proceeded to do all tests I own including an ovulation test!!
> 
> the only thing I find weird is my ovulation tests usually always have second lines even after O, just faint ones but the last 4 I've done have all been super negative.
> 
> anyway all negative still, I feel stupid, should have just left it until tomorrow like I told myself I would :dohh:
> 
> keep thinking I see something on fr but then realise I'm getting line eyes

I see something on those bottom two!


----------



## tdog

Hi ladies how are we all just checking in on all you :) :flower: nothing really to report here apart from really bad back I have sciatica anyway but tonight it's so painful xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry your back is hurting Tdog! Nothing to report here. Didn't do any more tests and wont unless I end up being late. Expecting spotting tomorrow.


----------



## Convie

morning girls, sorry about yesterday, thank you all for the hugs!
nothing much to report today feel a lot better nausea wise, boobs still sore, that's about it, OH is taking me out to distract me and so I'm away from tests :lol:

hope everyone else is okay, hoping we get some positives in here soon!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Morning everyone! 
I agree this month is seriously lacking in bfps!
I think my test this morning were bfn, thought I saw a line but nope.
Nothing else to report. No symptoms as such, no real cramping, maybe a little tender boobs.

Hows everyone today? Did anyone test?


----------



## tdog

Morning ladies well did test this morn and :bfn: 9dpo and feeling out my temp has below coverline aswell my back is killing me I have mild cramps, I wouldn't care I felt so much different this month xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Morning ladies well did test this morn and :bfn: 9dpo and feeling out my temp has below coverline aswell my back is killing me I have mild cramps, I wouldn't care I felt so much different this month xx

Its very early for your temp to be below coverline! Maybe implantation dip?
I feel you, I was so positive this month :(

Im just waiting for that 1 spot I get right before af!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies well did test this morn and :bfn: 9dpo and feeling out my temp has below coverline aswell my back is killing me I have mild cramps, I wouldn't care I felt so much different this month xx
> 
> Its very early for your temp to be below coverline! Maybe implantation dip?
> I feel you, I was so positive this month :(
> 
> Im just waiting for that 1 spot I get right before af!Click to expand...

I no that's what I thought far to early for my temp to be below hoping it's implantation not feeling so positive now tho just want to go bed and it be morning again :rofl: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies. Tested today 10dpo and BFN. Thought I saw a vvfl but when I cracked open the test there was nothing! I'm thinking I'm definitely out as by now surely I'd be seeing something. Although af could be anywhere between 4 -7 days. I'm never entirely sure how long my cycle is going to be. Yet again woke up nauseous, crampy, painful boobs. And last night I kept getting a shooting pain in my lady garden lol (sorry tmi) no idea what that was all about. But think I'm classing this cycle as out.


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Morning ladies. Tested today 10dpo and BFN. Thought I saw a vvfl but when I cracked open the test there was nothing! I'm thinking I'm definitely out as by now surely I'd be seeing something. Although af could be anywhere between 4 -7 days. I'm never entirely sure how long my cycle is going to be. Yet again woke up nauseous, crampy, painful boobs. And last night I kept getting a shooting pain in my lady garden lol (sorry tmi) no idea what that was all about. But think I'm classing this cycle as out.

I cracked my frer open from yesterday and their was a line but I no invalid when cracked open so can't count as anything lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

I have decided that I hate testing lol xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Nothing to report here. Feeling very normal and pre-AF-y :shrug:

Sorry for the bfns :hugs: I hope we all get a bfp before Christmas!!


----------



## tdog

I hope so it's oh birthday 3rd October if im not pregnant this cycle then next time i ovulate is on his birthday :rofl: but my calculations im 9dpo and ff I'm 8dpo tbh ff has never been wrong so I must be wrong :lol: testing to early again :rofl: xx

Kay testing does suck tbh I get sick of it after a while although I'm a poas addict I do get sick of it lol xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

ooh perfect timing then. I'm fed up of waiting for AF now. Just wish she'd get on with it so I can too!! :wacko:


----------



## Kaymumof2

I can't stop poas either but I admit I'm fed up of it now this month. My fault for starting so early. Just so disheartening seeing bfn every time.


----------



## tdog

Tbh I'm the same yea I'm still early but i just want to get on with it :rofl: ill keep yesting next few days see what happens xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Me too probably but I know I'll get the same answer. Hope you get your bfp hunni xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

I'm surprised I haven't caved and tested! I think I just "know" this month isn't ours :shrug:


----------



## tdog

I think us women no tbh I no when I was pregnant with 3rd I new that was at 7dpo aswell 4th was 9dpo I'm just praying this dip is implantation lol knowing my luck it won't be xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fingers crossed for you tdog!


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> I'm surprised I haven't caved and tested! I think I just "know" this month isn't ours :shrug:

Well done for not caving! I almost wanna be a bad influence and say test but I won't lol you do what feels right for you


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> I think us women no tbh I no when I was pregnant with 3rd I new that was at 7dpo aswell 4th was 9dpo I'm just praying this dip is implantation lol knowing my luck it won't be xx

I've had pretty much all the "symptoms" but I'm not preganant. My body likes to play tricks. I am cramping like hell today but too early for af unless this cycle super short for me which rarely happens. 

Hope the dip is implantation! Xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

I felt like that last cycle kay. I was sure i "must" be pregnant. Vomitting and everything!! Then AF showed up :shrug:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good Morning ladies! CD 28 here should be spotting by late afternoon. I am kinda ready for it to happen because this cycle was a mess for me. Positive OPKS forever it felt like! I stopped taking them over the weekend but I bet you they would still be positive if I had one to take now lol. Geesh! Got a pad in already and ready to go! Haha


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> I can't stop poas either but I admit I'm fed up of it now this month. My fault for starting so early. Just so disheartening seeing bfn every time.

I'm with you on that one feel so good to be out of the house and not around pee sticks lol!
although I saw a chocolate cake in tkmaxx and the sight of it made me feel sick, so obviously I picked it up and as I did a strong smell of chocolate and orange came off of it and I almost puked, I lobbed it back on the shelf :rofl:

partner picked it back up and didn't get my problem because apparently it didn't smell of anything :lol:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Not to sound like a downer but I have heard strong sense of smell is a symptom of progesterone in the TWW. I really wish there was another way to tell if pregnant or not. Like a clear sign but who would need pregnancy tests? Ehh. What do you think the ladies in the early years did with out these tests haha! Just wait and saw if they got their period like good ladies right or maybe they had some kind of old wives tale ritual? BAHAH. Oh and Convie do not apologize for feeling upset or frustrated. It happens to us all when TTC for a bit. HUGS!


----------



## Convie

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Not to sound like a downer but I have heard strong sense of smell is a symptom of progesterone in the TWW. I really wish there was another way to tell if pregnant or not. Like a clear sign but who would need pregnancy tests? Ehh. What do you think the ladies in the early years did with out these tests haha! Just wait and saw if they got their period like good ladies right or maybe they had some kind of old wives tale ritual? BAHAH. Oh and Convie do not apologize for feeling upset or frustrated. It happens to us all when TTC for a bit. HUGS!

oh yeah Im going to be mentioning it to my gynae along with everything else tomorrow, actually looking forward to finally going and hopefully getting some answers! I've got a long list of symptoms listed out of him, he's going to have a fun day! lol thank you hun :hugs:


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> I felt like that last cycle kay. I was sure i "must" be pregnant. Vomitting and everything!! Then AF showed up :shrug:

Cruel isn't it. Just gonna wait till af comes now and move onto next cycle


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> I can't stop poas either but I admit I'm fed up of it now this month. My fault for starting so early. Just so disheartening seeing bfn every time.
> 
> I'm with you on that one feel so good to be out of the house and not around pee sticks lol!
> although I saw a chocolate cake in tkmaxx and the sight of it made me feel sick, so obviously I picked it up and as I did a strong smell of chocolate and orange came off of it and I almost puked, I lobbed it back on the shelf :rofl:
> 
> partner picked it back up and didn't get my problem because apparently it didn't smell of anything :lol:Click to expand...

Wow hope that's a good sign! Must be why else would anyone feel sick about a chocolate cake? Lol

I have more tests and know doubt i will cave and use them as I have no self restraint lol


----------



## laurarebecca1

My sense of smell is going crazy too. The air con in the gym was making me feel sick! 

Starting to feel very disheartened that this time TTC is going to be the same as dd (3 years!) we never found out what the true issue was. I want OH to go for an SA but hes reluctant ...


----------



## tdog

My sense of smell is so strong aswell, I have some pulling and twinges in my overies today hopfully implantation i dont normally get a bleed or spotting witg it i didnt with the last 2 but shall see what the next few days hold, also someone had commented (on another forum) that could be a second estrogen surge never had before either so first for things lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Honest opinions please ladies- do you think that because I am 10dpo and still getting bfn that I am definately out this cycle? Obviously you can't say for sure but genuine thoughts. I've seen people get bfps alot earlier than this. Again I know everyone is different and to be fair with dd I never got a positive till the day after af was due. Just feel so disappointed as I've had so many symptoms just no second line.

Sorry for the rant. Just can't talk to anyone else &#128532;


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Honest opinions please ladies- do you think that because I am 10dpo and still getting bfn that I am definately out this cycle? Obviously you can't say for sure but genuine thoughts. I've seen people get bfps alot earlier than this. Again I know everyone is different and to be fair with dd I never got a positive till the day after af was due. Just feel so disappointed as I've had so many symptoms just no second line.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Just can't talk to anyone else &#128532;

 I wouldn't say so, after my 10dpo and 11dpo tests I'm convinced I'm out because frs are supposed to be so sensitive but it is also early, I rememebr with my last daughter I got a complete negative then next day it was a super strong positive, she wasn't tried for so I had no idea on dpo but it was way past my expected period, I've looked at so maybe pregnancy tests on the glow app and some people haven't gotten their positive until after AF was due, just got to rememebr its not over until AF arrives, but I know how you feel and its exactly why I'm trying to avoid tests right now as they make me feel like poo


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Honest opinions please ladies- do you think that because I am 10dpo and still getting bfn that I am definately out this cycle? Obviously you can't say for sure but genuine thoughts. I've seen people get bfps alot earlier than this. Again I know everyone is different and to be fair with dd I never got a positive till the day after af was due. Just feel so disappointed as I've had so many symptoms just no second line.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Just can't talk to anyone else &#128532;
> 
> I wouldn't say so, after my 10dpo and 11dpo tests I'm convinced I'm out because frs are supposed to be so sensitive but it is also early, I rememebr with my last daughter I got a complete negative then next day it was a super strong positive, she wasn't tried for so I had no idea on dpo but it was way past my expected period, I've looked at so maybe pregnancy tests on the glow app and some people haven't gotten their positive until after AF was due, just got to rememebr its not over until AF arrives, but I know how you feel and its exactly why I'm trying to avoid tests right now as they make me feel like pooClick to expand...

Thanks hun. I agree I did a 6 day early frer and 6 day early cb and still negative. Surely it would show if I was. But guess your right until af arrives I guess anything is possible. Yeah definitely is a downer seeing bfn every day but can't seem to stop testing either


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> Honest opinions please ladies- do you think that because I am 10dpo and still getting bfn that I am definately out this cycle? Obviously you can't say for sure but genuine thoughts. I've seen people get bfps alot earlier than this. Again I know everyone is different and to be fair with dd I never got a positive till the day after af was due. Just feel so disappointed as I've had so many symptoms just no second line.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Just can't talk to anyone else &#128532;

Kay, were the same. Im 10dpo, bfn! Weve defo still got chance, completely depends on when/if implantation happens which can be after 10dpo!


----------



## tdog

I'm on the glow app aswell acctullay it was you Convie that told me lol, anyway so many on their have got their bfp after af and some are so faint still so definitely not out until af arrives I did do another ic and frer and I think I see a hint of something I'm so unsure right now lol xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> I'm on the glow app aswell acctullay it was you Convie that told me lol, anyway so many on their have got their bfp after af and some are so faint still so definitely not out until af arrives I did do another ic and frer and I think I see a hint of something I'm so unsure right now lol xx

Picture!


----------



## tdog




----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Honest opinions please ladies- do you think that because I am 10dpo and still getting bfn that I am definately out this cycle? Obviously you can't say for sure but genuine thoughts. I've seen people get bfps alot earlier than this. Again I know everyone is different and to be fair with dd I never got a positive till the day after af was due. Just feel so disappointed as I've had so many symptoms just no second line.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Just can't talk to anyone else &#128532;
> 
> Kay, were the same. Im 10dpo, bfn! Weve defo still got chance, completely depends on when/if implantation happens which can be after 10dpo!Click to expand...

Thank you babe. Just on abit of a downer. Too many stark white tests lol hope you get your bfp!


----------



## Kaymumof2

I see something tdog! Hope it progresses soon so you haven't gotta keep guessing! Thanks for the advice hun. Will try and stay positive xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> I see something tdog! Hope it progresses soon so you haven't gotta keep guessing! Thanks for the advice hun. Will try and stay positive xx

Thank you hun I hope so sick of second guessing now lol and your welcome I no it's hard when's af due again xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> I see something tdog! Hope it progresses soon so you haven't gotta keep guessing! Thanks for the advice hun. Will try and stay positive xx
> 
> Thank you hun I hope so sick of second guessing now lol and your welcome I no it's hard when's af due again xxClick to expand...

I can understand that. Hopefully tomorrow it will clearer.

Yeah and when you get so many symptoms but bfn its like wtf? Lol xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> I see something tdog! Hope it progresses soon so you haven't gotta keep guessing! Thanks for the advice hun. Will try and stay positive xx
> 
> Thank you hun I hope so sick of second guessing now lol and your welcome I no it's hard when's af due again xxClick to expand...
> 
> I can understand that. Hopefully tomorrow it will clearer.
> 
> Yeah and when you get so many symptoms but bfn its like wtf? Lol xxClick to expand...

I no it's so annoying af due either 17-18th this month So expecting it tbh just have to stay on the fence and wait lol, the most annoying is when you've done everything to get a bfn xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> View attachment 1043059
> 
> 
> View attachment 1043061

I do think I can see something!


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> I see something tdog! Hope it progresses soon so you haven't gotta keep guessing! Thanks for the advice hun. Will try and stay positive xx
> 
> Thank you hun I hope so sick of second guessing now lol and your welcome I no it's hard when's af due again xxClick to expand...
> 
> I can understand that. Hopefully tomorrow it will clearer.
> 
> Yeah and when you get so many symptoms but bfn its like wtf? Lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I no it's so annoying af due either 17-18th this month So expecting it tbh just have to stay on the fence and wait lol, the most annoying is when you've done everything to get a bfn xxClick to expand...

100%. How can you dtd that many times, pin point O and STILL get a bfn? The amount of sex that goes theres no way it should be so hard! Lol baffles me this ttc stuff xx


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Honest opinions please ladies- do you think that because I am 10dpo and still getting bfn that I am definately out this cycle? Obviously you can't say for sure but genuine thoughts. I've seen people get bfps alot earlier than this. Again I know everyone is different and to be fair with dd I never got a positive till the day after af was due. Just feel so disappointed as I've had so many symptoms just no second line.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Just can't talk to anyone else &#128532;
> 
> I wouldn't say so, after my 10dpo and 11dpo tests I'm convinced I'm out because frs are supposed to be so sensitive but it is also early, I rememebr with my last daughter I got a complete negative then next day it was a super strong positive, she wasn't tried for so I had no idea on dpo but it was way past my expected period, I've looked at so maybe pregnancy tests on the glow app and some people haven't gotten their positive until after AF was due, just got to rememebr its not over until AF arrives, but I know how you feel and its exactly why I'm trying to avoid tests right now as they make me feel like pooClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. I agree I did a 6 day early frer and 6 day early cb and still negative. Surely it would show if I was. But guess your right until af arrives I guess anything is possible. Yeah definitely is a downer seeing bfn every day but can't seem to stop testing eitherClick to expand...


I can't stop either which is why I had to get out, sounds lame but I actually bought a colouring book today just as a random thing to get me off of electronics and keep my mind a bit busy when I'm in bed at night of have free time during the day as those are my weakest moments to obsess/test, need to find distractions for my intensely over thinking brain :lol: 
hoping it works but we will see...


----------



## Convie

I think I'm line blind because I don't see anything :(


----------



## Sidra salim

Good luck girls


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Honest opinions please ladies- do you think that because I am 10dpo and still getting bfn that I am definately out this cycle? Obviously you can't say for sure but genuine thoughts. I've seen people get bfps alot earlier than this. Again I know everyone is different and to be fair with dd I never got a positive till the day after af was due. Just feel so disappointed as I've had so many symptoms just no second line.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Just can't talk to anyone else &#128532;
> 
> I wouldn't say so, after my 10dpo and 11dpo tests I'm convinced I'm out because frs are supposed to be so sensitive but it is also early, I rememebr with my last daughter I got a complete negative then next day it was a super strong positive, she wasn't tried for so I had no idea on dpo but it was way past my expected period, I've looked at so maybe pregnancy tests on the glow app and some people haven't gotten their positive until after AF was due, just got to rememebr its not over until AF arrives, but I know how you feel and its exactly why I'm trying to avoid tests right now as they make me feel like pooClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. I agree I did a 6 day early frer and 6 day early cb and still negative. Surely it would show if I was. But guess your right until af arrives I guess anything is possible. Yeah definitely is a downer seeing bfn every day but can't seem to stop testing eitherClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't stop either which is why I had to get out, sounds lame but I actually bought a colouring book today just as a random thing to get me off of electronics and keep my mind a bit busy when I'm in bed at night of have free time during the day as those are my weakest moments to obsess/test, need to find distractions for my intensely over thinking brain :lol:
> hoping it works but we will see...Click to expand...

Great idea! Let me know if it works! See I'm now in the habit of waking up, peeing in a cup, taking a test and then waiting for the result whilst the kettle boils lol I am a lost cause I know lol


----------



## Sidra salim

Kaymumof2 said:


> Honest opinions please ladies- do you think that because I am 10dpo and still getting bfn that I am definately out this cycle? Obviously you can't say for sure but genuine thoughts. I've seen people get bfps alot earlier than this. Again I know everyone is different and to be fair with dd I never got a positive till the day after af was due. Just feel so disappointed as I've had so many symptoms just no second line.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Just can't talk to anyone else &#128532;

I know how it feels, but u never know, this time i got vvvvveeryyy faint positive on my af due date , so put your hopes up


----------



## Kaymumof2

Sidra salim said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Honest opinions please ladies- do you think that because I am 10dpo and still getting bfn that I am definately out this cycle? Obviously you can't say for sure but genuine thoughts. I've seen people get bfps alot earlier than this. Again I know everyone is different and to be fair with dd I never got a positive till the day after af was due. Just feel so disappointed as I've had so many symptoms just no second line.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Just can't talk to anyone else &#128532;
> 
> I know how it feels, but u never know, this time i got vvvvveeryyy faint positive on my af due date , so put your hopes upClick to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Did an opk just to See if the cramps were due to me trying to O again but nope negative. Af is gonna be a killer this month if these cramps are anything to go by!


----------



## Convie

just wiped and there's a small hint of brown in my cm :(


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> just wiped and there's a small hint of brown in my cm :(

When is af due?


----------



## tdog

I no Kay all the sex we have and nowt so weird yet when you don't want one just yet you are pregnant lol as you say ttc is a nightmare lol xx

Sorry Convie:hugs: when is af due? Xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> I no Kay all the sex we have and nowt so weird yet when you don't want one just yet you are pregnant lol as you say ttc is a nightmare lol xx
> 
> Sorry Convie:hugs: when is af due? Xx

It's bloody typical lol I'm gonna try temping next cycle. Never ever done it before so prob get it all wrong and won't know what the results mean lol xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> I no Kay all the sex we have and nowt so weird yet when you don't want one just yet you are pregnant lol as you say ttc is a nightmare lol xx
> 
> Sorry Convie:hugs: when is af due? Xx
> 
> It's bloody typical lol I'm gonna try temping next cycle. Never ever done it before so prob get it all wrong and won't know what the results mean lol xxClick to expand...

If you need help let me no hunni xx


----------



## Convie

Kay I'll join you on temping too, I have a basal thermometer but always forget to use it as I'm in the habit of peeing before I actually wake up lol

I'm not sure when she's due actually as all apps are saying different things, I'm 12dpo now and usually bleed between 14-16dpo so due between Friday and Sunday, I mean at least if she's early all this umming and arring can stop :lol:


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> Kay I'll join you on temping too, I have a basal thermometer but always forget to use it as I'm in the habit of peeing before I actually wake up lol
> 
> I'm not sure when she's due actually as all apps are saying different things, I'm 12dpo now and usually bleed between 14-16dpo so due between Friday and Sunday, I mean at least if she's early all this umming and arring can stop :lol:

:rofl: I always need a pre when wake but I wiggle around well try not to to much :haha:

Yes that is true that's what I was saying earlier I wish if we weren't pregnant wish af would turn up lol, could it be implantation? Xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Convie it could very well be implantation! Thats exciting!

Tdog, Im interested to see your temp tomorrow to see if it is a implantation dip.


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> I no Kay all the sex we have and nowt so weird yet when you don't want one just yet you are pregnant lol as you say ttc is a nightmare lol xx
> 
> Sorry Convie:hugs: when is af due? Xx
> 
> It's bloody typical lol I'm gonna try temping next cycle. Never ever done it before so prob get it all wrong and won't know what the results mean lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> If you need help let me no hunni xxClick to expand...

Thank you love xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kay I'll join you on temping too, I have a basal thermometer but always forget to use it as I'm in the habit of peeing before I actually wake up lol
> 
> I'm not sure when she's due actually as all apps are saying different things, I'm 12dpo now and usually bleed between 14-16dpo so due between Friday and Sunday, I mean at least if she's early all this umming and arring can stop :lol:

Lol I have 1 too but just thought I'd try opks 1st. Plus I have no idea what all the temps mean. Yeah I guess your right. I keep thinking af is coming but super early for me. I never get in the 20s and today is cd27 lol plus only 10dpo that would be bad if af came now right?


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Convie it could very well be implantation! Thats exciting!
> 
> Tdog, Im interested to see your temp tomorrow to see if it is a implantation dip.

So am I as I've had twinges today in my ovaries butvtgat could be anything :haha: think I'll go bed now then be the morning like a kid at Xmas lol xx


----------



## Convie

not sure on implantation seems a bit late unless it's old implantation blood? I don't know it's not happened again since but I am now getting period pains so I guess we will see by the morning, I hope I don't come on tomorrow as I have a lesson to prepare for my ADI part 2 and will be charged £40 if I can't make it - _-

I have no idea what temps mean either, think I'm going to have to set myself a temp alarm, wish I was rich enough just to get one of those ava bracelets lol


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> not sure on implantation seems a bit late unless it's old implantation blood? I don't know it's not happened again since but I am now getting period pains so I guess we will see by the morning, I hope I don't come on tomorrow as I have a lesson to prepare for my ADI part 2 and will be charged £40 if I can't make it - _-
> 
> I have no idea what temps mean either, think I'm going to have to set myself a temp alarm, wish I was rich enough just to get one of those ava bracelets lol

I looked at them ava bracelets but definitely not paying that much :blush: it's alright once you get use to it I leave mine by my phone so I no I need to do it xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Girls temping is super easy, just try and do it same time everyday! Fertility friend does it all for you, look on that website and theres loads of information!

AFM, not much really to report. Lots of twinges today and a few cramps, also a sharp stabbing pain in my uterus on the left side whilst at the gym earlier. Af due on Sunday, not sure whether to even bother testing again, dont feel positive at all.


----------



## Kaymumof2

I'm definitely going to try it. Monday to Fri is ok cos I get up at 6am every morning but the weekends is whenever and it's ment to be the same time each day so guess my alarm will be set 7 days aweek instead of 5 from af on wards then lol


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> I'm definitely going to try it. Monday to Fri is ok cos I get up at 6am every morning but the weekends is whenever and it's ment to be the same time each day so guess my alarm will be set 7 days aweek instead of 5 from af on wards then lol

My bodybhas got use to getting up atvthe same time every month now lol xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

I struggled so bad with temping. Then i beat myself up if i wasn't getting a good enough sleep for it to be accurate. If I dont get a bfp by Christmas i might try it again.....! 

Will definitely be ordering opks for the coming cycle though


----------



## Kaymumof2

I bet I mess it up within a few days lol


----------



## tdog

Yes tested again like a mad woman but I feel I can see something.


----------



## Kaymumof2

I think I see it tdog but blurry on my phone xx


----------



## tdog

I no hun thank you for looking tho tbh im not getting my hopes up but never really had a line on these before so who nos xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

I'm excited to see your next one now lol xx


----------



## upwardonward

I think I see a super faint positive on the green stick one, and a shadow or beginning of one on the other, tdog. I think I'm the opposite of line blind though. Like I've started hallucinating them lol.


----------



## tdog

upwardonward said:


> I think I see a super faint positive on the green stick one, and a shadow or beginning of one on the other, tdog. I think I'm the opposite of line blind though. Like I've started hallucinating them lol.

:rofl: I think the same most of the time... alright all of the time lol see what the morning holds now lol hopefully I don't pee through the night lol xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am pretty sure I got the start of a BFP. Crazy! That or it is a wicked indent lol.. wicked.... But I am not spotting and I always spot day before! I will send u test to look at in a few.


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I am pretty sure I got the start of a BFP. Crazy! That or it is a wicked indent lol.. wicked.... But I am not spotting and I always spot day before! I will send u test to look at in a few.

Oh yey hoping more tests to look at other than mine :rofl: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Can you see it!?
 



Attached Files:







C93937BA-2E02-45ED-98CB-B43EB2DC885F.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 37









AD02EB49-5335-45F9-A69D-E50E4C6AA597.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 33


----------



## tdog

I can see a very faint line :) xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

I think I can hoping. Fingers crossed for progression!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks guys it was one I didn't have to squint at to know it was there in person but I am still not feeling 100% about it. We will see what happens tomorrow. AF may be coming. Not spotting today so that is good just a lot of thick lotion CM. Gross I know.

I can barely see it in my photos I posted hmmm.. Dang!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Tweaked
 



Attached Files:







2A63FAF7-2288-4F0C-B1DE-84EA7D999963.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hoping I see the line. Congratulations xxx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ty Peanut but I may still get AF. I will have to see what happens tomorrow. I am wondering if I am ovulating to late and it gets swept away with AF? Ugh annoying. We shall see what happens!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Hoping I can see it on the tweaked one! How many dpo are you?

AFM, 11dpo and pretty sure I got bfn this morning. I thought I could see lines IRL but I dont think I can

I usually get a temp drop on 12dpo, get my 1 pre period spot on my face then 1 or 2 days later my period starts, so will see what tomorrow temp is and decide whether to test or not
 



Attached Files:







184BE31A-E47A-4045-8C26-61A0E89AE41F.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 8









0C7FFE4D-47DA-4754-9818-051B39645F52.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pamg

My af started last night :-( I was so upset. Its so frustrating its taking so long, each month is getting harder now.


----------



## tdog

Good morning ladies well my temp has gone back up not how I wanted it but it's gone back up lol yep tested again :rofl: xx with the frer I remember with my last pregnancy I didn't get a line until 14 dpo but I was getting lines on everything else before even a digi so frer tbh didn't work for me then lol but I can see lines on everything else:haha: xx


----------



## tdog

Hoping can deffo see it on the tweaked one aswell :)

Laura sorry hun don't think I can see anything :cry:

Pamg so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## laurarebecca1

pamg said:


> My af started last night :-( I was so upset. Its so frustrating its taking so long, each month is getting harder now.

So sorry :(


----------



## mrsmummy2

So sorry pamg :hugs:

I caved. Bfn this morning.


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Hoping can deffo see it on the tweaked one aswell :)
> 
> Laura sorry hun don't think I can see anything :cry:
> 
> Pamg so so sorry :hugs:

Thanks for looking. Im expecting temp to drop tomorrow so well see!

I feel like I can see seomthing on yours but not sure!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Hoping can deffo see it on the tweaked one aswell :)
> 
> Laura sorry hun don't think I can see anything :cry:
> 
> Pamg so so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for looking. Im expecting temp to drop tomorrow so well see!
> 
> I feel like I can see seomthing on yours but not sure!Click to expand...

Yea see what happens hun you never no you might be a late bfp lol.

Thank you for looking hun xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hoping I see it for sure on the tweaked!

Pamg so sorry hun

Mrs sorry for the bfn

Tdog I think I see something on 1st one's 

Afm bfn yet again and really bad cramps. Af could be coming early. I hardly ever come on earlier than 30 days and I'm cd28 today. The cramps are dreadful. Just wish it would hurry up so I can move on to next cycle


----------



## tdog

Kay thanks for looking and so sorry for the cramping:hugs: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Tdog I am not sure I see anything either but I thought something was catching my eye on one of the top ones. My computer is hard at lines though unless they are darker. I am not good for spotting super faint ones! Good luck girly! 

Laura- I am not sure if I see anything on yours. I need to look on my tablet at yours and tdogs I think. AS for what DPO I am that is the question of the Cycle! I "SHOULD" be 13 dpo today and period should be starting today. However I didn't get a super positive opk until CD 20. so I could just be 8 dpo. No clue honestly because I was getting positive OPKS the whole week. SO weird! I am still totally expecting AF to show up but not feeling crampy yet and should have started spotting yesterday but didn't get it yet.

Pamg- SO sorry HUGS hun!! 

Kay- So sorry for the cramps! Thanks for checking out my test :)

Mrs.Mummy- Sorry about the BFN. Hopefully a BFP soon!


----------



## pamg

Thanks guys! I know I need to just relax about it & stop stressing but its hard, the longer it takes the more I obsess over it & want it even more!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Girls, did you know you can upload your test photos onto fertility friend and it stores them so you can look back at them?! 
I just realised this!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Girls, did you know you can upload your test photos onto fertility friend and it stores them so you can look back at them?!
> I just realised this!

Oh my I didn't no that now I do thank you for that xx


----------



## Convie

hey guys going to do a quick catch up, just got back from hospital and lesson, had a panic attack in the car park which was fun, it was good news though, well as good as it can get, he said he looked at my tubes and my ovaries and both are fine so my fertility should be fine, don't like the word should but I'll take it! he offered me hormones to put me into a forced menopause but I said I was trying so after years of pain I have finally been given stronger pain killers and anti inflamatories!!
I don't know why I had the panic attack and cry because it is good news I just think it was a lot of emotions at once and they just exploded out of me :lol:


----------



## Convie

pamg :hugs: it is easier said than done when it comes to relaxing!
hope you get your bfp soon :dust:


----------



## Convie

gutted to see all the bfns today, seems to be a right sucky month! :(

I also tested and got a bfn at 13dpo!
let's hope we get some little Halloween pumpkins next month!!


----------



## tdog

New tests got delivered today and had to try one :haha: and I see a shadow of a line I'll attach for you to see :)




Oh Convie that is such good news yes all emotions at once can cause a panic attack glad you got good news :) xx


----------



## upwardonward

tdog-Yea yea, I see something. Like a super faint positive. How many dpo are you again?

Good news convie:hugs:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Convie- Glad you got what you wanted! Who would want to force menopause? 

Oh Tdog I may see something faint there!


----------



## upwardonward

Lots more cramping here today. Not anywhere as bad as my AF are, but noticeably different then my earlier dpo's cramps, and lots of lower back aching. Tested again this morning, because I have problems, and bfn pg, but still positive opk. Hoping beyond hope, still hanging on. Oh, 9dpo today. 
I've also been checking obsessively for spotting, although thinking about it I have NEVER spotted with any of my other pregnancies so maybe I could stop doing that, but nah. Whats the fun there.


----------



## Convie

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Convie- Glad you got what you wanted! Who would want to force menopause?
> 
> Oh Tdog I may see something faint there!

the forced menopause is because everytime I have a period the adenomyosis gets a little bit worse and the pain is equivalent to childbirth each month, so it's done just to stop the pain and also stop it from getting worse, people who aren't ready for a baby yet but want one a few years down the line are the ones who do it mostly as as adenomyosis does get worse it does start to affect your fertility as well, people who don't want children in future get offered a hysterectomy instead but I think that's after they've tried all the other routes like the forced menopause :)


----------



## JJB2

tdog said:


> New tests got delivered today and had to try one :haha: and I see a shadow of a line I'll attach for you to see :)
> View attachment 1043125
> 
> 
> View attachment 1043127
> 
> 
> Oh Convie that is such good news yes all emotions at once can cause a panic attack glad you got good news :) xx

I see something! FX!


----------



## tdog

Thank you so much for looking ladies I'm going out my mind it's pink irl aswell :) im 9dpo by ff (which tbh is normally right) I was thinking I'm 10dpo but I could be wrong lol xx


----------



## Sidra salim

Yay tdog, fx for u dear


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fingers crossed for you tdog!


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kay thanks for looking and so sorry for the cramping:hugs: xx

You're welcome and thank you &#128156; xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Tdog I am not sure I see anything either but I thought something was catching my eye on one of the top ones. My computer is hard at lines though unless they are darker. I am not good for spotting super faint ones! Good luck girly!
> 
> Laura- I am not sure if I see anything on yours. I need to look on my tablet at yours and tdogs I think. AS for what DPO I am that is the question of the Cycle! I "SHOULD" be 13 dpo today and period should be starting today. However I didn't get a super positive opk until CD 20. so I could just be 8 dpo. No clue honestly because I was getting positive OPKS the whole week. SO weird! I am still totally expecting AF to show up but not feeling crampy yet and should have started spotting yesterday but didn't get it yet.
> 
> Pamg- SO sorry HUGS hun!!
> 
> Kay- So sorry for the cramps! Thanks for checking out my test :)
> 
> Mrs.Mummy- Sorry about the BFN. Hopefully a BFP soon!

Thank you and you're welcome &#128150;


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Gotcha convie! Sorry you have such painful periods! 

GO TDOG GO!


----------



## tdog

Thanks ladies see what tomorrow morning brings now lol xx


----------



## tdog

I have now got a bit of cramping tbh it's in my right ovary the one I ovulated from xx


----------



## aimee_1691

Af was due today and nothing yet!


----------



## Convie

aimee_1691 said:


> Af was due today and nothing yet!

ohhhhh here's hoping she stays away! 

when are you testing?


----------



## tdog

aimee_1691 said:


> Af was due today and nothing yet!

Oh sounds promising :) yey to testing xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Well I got a box of 3 FRER'S this am and each one of them has one of those DEEP indent lines already cut into them :( It looked like it was pink still but then it didn't too hard to tell so I am calling myself out. No sign of AF today. Not crampy at all so I am assuming because I had positive OPKS all last week that maybe I didn't ovulate or I didn't ovulate until 09/04 which puts me due for AF 09/18 or 09/17. So all I can do is wait but not sure I am gonna buy another FRER unless I am late cuz those deep cut indents piss me off! HAHa


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Well I got a box of 3 FRER'S this am and each one of them has one of those DEEP indent lines already cut into them :( It looked like it was pink still but then it didn't too hard to tell so I am calling myself out. No sign of AF today. Not crampy at all so I am assuming because I had positive OPKS all last week that maybe I didn't ovulate or I didn't ovulate until 09/04 which puts me due for AF 09/18 or 09/17. So all I can do is wait but not sure I am gonna buy another FRER unless I am late cuz those deep cut indents piss me off! HAHa

Snap they are doing my head in now that's why I done the other tests, just done another or them tests and it's has bloody dye run if it's not indents on then it's dye run I'll post a pic let you see for yourself xx


----------



## tdog

See flipping dye run :cry: I have a bit of nausea and I'm cramping aswell so not believing anything in till it's dark xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

ugh F THE TESTS!!! lol


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> ugh F THE TESTS!!! lol

I'm so with you their part of me is screaming STOP FING TESTING WOMAN and the other part is like "nope need to no now" :rofl: it's literally like having a devil on one side and an angel on the other :haha: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Temp dropped this morning, my usual pre-af spot has appeared so just waiting for the witch to arrive now...

Good luck to everyone still to test!


----------



## tdog

Tested this morning the frers control line looks a bit wonkey lol xx









Having some cramping today tho aswell :cry: xx


----------



## tdog

Last night's vs this morning's xx


----------



## tdog

Sorry ladies photo over load :haha: just done another lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am officially one day late. :p NO cramping in sight. Temp is still in progesterone numbers mode though so I am assuming I ovulated late because I was sad about DH being gone during possible ovulation time. POWER OF THE MIND all lol. I will now expect my period either Mon/Tues/Wed of this upcoming week and consider myself late at the same time just in case. I am having no symptoms of any kind going on except weird dreams,bloated,constipated bad,and gas but I always have weird dreams in the TWW.

Tdog- I have had FRERS wonkier than that lol for the control line haha! I see a faint line on those white tests!


----------



## upwardonward

I think I see something, but I dont know. I never see positives on this sight. What's that about.


----------



## upwardonward

My fmu resulted in another positive opk, and still negative pg test. Just 10pdo. I keep telling myself not to test for a couple of days, and then see, but then I go to the bathroom and theres 100 pee sticks begging for a taste so..


----------



## tdog

upwardonward said:


> My fmu resulted in another positive opk, and still negative pg test. Just 10pdo. I keep telling myself not to test for a couple of days, and then see, but then I go to the bathroom and theres 100 pee sticks begging for a taste so..

Oh I no the feeling I always do that then I get low and I'm like oh be ok I'll just have to wait and see then I go on flipping Amazon:rofl: So then I have 100's more :haha: opps oh is like you need the toilet a lot:lol: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

lol tdog tell him you got the runs and he won't say anything!


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> lol tdog tell him you got the runs and he won't say anything!

I do he doesn't say a thing apart from again :rofl: xx


----------



## Sidra salim

Still cant see any thing tdog, whats your dpo?
Hoping - fx for u also dear


----------



## tdog

Sidra salim said:


> Still cant see any thing tdog, whats your dpo?
> Hoping - fx for u also dear

I'm now 10dpo now I no I'm still early :) xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am thinking I may just be 9dpo or 10 dpo if I ovulated when I got the super positive OPKS on Sept 4th. So for now I will go off those dates and if AF doesn't start on the 18th or 19th I must not have ovulated lol


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I am thinking I may just be 9dpo or 10 dpo if I ovulated when I got the super positive OPKS on Sept 4th. So for now I will go off those dates and if AF doesn't start on the 18th or 19th I must not have ovulated lol

I ovulated on the 3rd or 4th ff says 4th so 10dpo due on 17th or 18th lol xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Tdog I guess my body waited to ovulate with u LOL


----------



## Traycesnow

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I am thinking I may just be 9dpo or 10 dpo if I ovulated when I got the super positive OPKS on Sept 4th. So for now I will go off those dates and if AF doesn't start on the 18th or 19th I must not have ovulated lol

I also ovulated either the 4 or 5 so I am either 9 or 10 dpo as well. 
My ds was born 04/27/2017
Af is due on the 19th. 
I have cramping today, but scared to test lol.


----------



## tdog

Traycesnow said:


> Hoping4numbr3 said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking I may just be 9dpo or 10 dpo if I ovulated when I got the super positive OPKS on Sept 4th. So for now I will go off those dates and if AF doesn't start on the 18th or 19th I must not have ovulated lol
> 
> I also ovulated either the 4 or 5 so I am either 9 or 10 dpo as well.
> My ds was born 04/27/2017
> Af is due on the 19th.
> I have cramping today, but scared to test lol.Click to expand...

Oh good luck hun :dust: xx


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Tdog I guess my body waited to ovulate with u LOL

Awwww wanted to do with me all together :) I hope we get our bfp together aswell then lol xx


----------



## upwardonward

I also ovulated on the 4th, I mean obviously, since we're both 10dpo :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

That would be nice but I just do not know if it is my cycle haha! I do not got the BFP feels! I was for sure it was happening when I saw that really good line on the frer the other day but these other tests all just throwing me off.. I am done testing. I will wait for AF now.


----------



## tdog

Yea tbh I'm feeling that way now tbh :cry: xx


----------



## tdog

Morning ladies how we doing my temp dropped today again :cry: I have a bit of cramping so I think it inevitable that af will most likely show :cry: I did test tho xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

I can see a second line there tdog! Fx it progresses and AF stays away.

Hoping I reckon youre close to that BFP! Keeping everything crossed for you!

I had spotting yesterday and was hopeful that this stupid anovulatory cycle was coming to an end. Nothing since though, just lots of cramping. Theres part of my brain thats like maybe allllll the temps are wrong and Im pregnant! Which I know is silly. I managed to ignore it even when looking at pregnancy tests in the shop yesterday and didnt buy any. Hoping for full AF today to start the next cycle!


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Morning ladies how we doing my temp dropped today again :cry: I have a bit of cramping so I think it inevitable that af will most likely show :cry: I did test tho xx
> 
> View attachment 1043275

I defo see a pink line on that (and I rarely see them on yours!) good luck! Id say test with a FRER!


----------



## tdog

Thank you for looking ladies. Tbh I'm not hopeful tbh :cry: the weird thing is I feel like Ian pregnant.

Good luck jelly hopefully af will start soon how anoyying for you xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Dont know what the heck is going on with my chart

I expect to start spotting today!
 



Attached Files:







A2C975EA-C214-46E9-9F58-422F8B56654B.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tdog

Laura your temp has gone up looks promising tho especially at 13dpo :) xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Laura your temp has gone up looks promising tho especially at 13dpo :) xx

Normally my temp drops at 12dpo and continues dropping then I spot them af arrives next day!
its a bit weird. I didnt bother testing since the big drop yesterday! 
Well see if I start spotting today.

Are you going to test again? That line was defo pink!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Laura your temp has gone up looks promising tho especially at 13dpo :) xx
> 
> Normally my temp drops at 12dpo and continues dropping then I spot them af arrives next day!
> its a bit weird. I didnt bother testing since the big drop yesterday!
> Well see if I start spotting today.
> 
> Are you going to test again? That line was defo pink!Click to expand...

I'll probably do another later but I'm going to go out and get a frer the tho the frers never worked with me early (strange I no) with my now 4 year old I didn't get a clear line on frer until 15dpo but I'll get one tbh it's a pre on a stick LMAO xx


----------



## Convie

I actually see a line on the most recent one tdog!!

I was due on yesterday no af yet, but very emotional and lots of af cramps so she will be here very very soon, hoping it's sooner rather than later because I hate how unbelievably PMSy and unreasonable I get its stupid, I want to go back to being same again, bright side, OH bought PMSy me some presents to try and calm my crazy ass down :lol:


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> I actually see a line on the most recent one tdog!!
> 
> I was due on yesterday no af yet, but very emotional and lots of af cramps so she will be here very very soon, hoping it's sooner rather than later because I hate how unbelievably PMSy and unreasonable I get its stupid, I want to go back to being same again, bright side, OH bought PMSy me some presents to try and calm my crazy ass down :lol:

Awww at least he thoughtful have you tested again?

I'm actually sat typing this crying my eyes out and oh doesn't even seem to bothered, I said to him I don't think it has worked this month I did another I can see a faint faint line I'll upload in a bit but I never get anything good happen to me I have the worse luck ever :cry: sorry to rant ladies I'm just so emotional I have some sharp stabbing pain in my right side I'd say by my ovaries, I no I'm only 11dpo but I just feel like an emotional mess right now xx


----------



## tdog




----------



## Convie

tdog said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> I actually see a line on the most recent one tdog!!
> 
> I was due on yesterday no af yet, but very emotional and lots of af cramps so she will be here very very soon, hoping it's sooner rather than later because I hate how unbelievably PMSy and unreasonable I get its stupid, I want to go back to being same again, bright side, OH bought PMSy me some presents to try and calm my crazy ass down :lol:
> 
> Awww at least he thoughtful have you tested again?
> 
> I'm actually sat typing this crying my eyes out and oh doesn't even seem to bothered, I said to him I don't think it has worked this month I did another I can see a faint faint line I'll upload in a bit but I never get anything good happen to me I have the worse luck ever :cry: sorry to rant ladies I'm just so emotional I have some sharp stabbing pain in my right side I'd say by my ovaries, I no I'm only 11dpo but I just feel like an emotional mess right now xxClick to expand...

honestly the presents is only cos hes fucked up a lot, last night I started feeling like a massive burden on him because of my mental and physical health and like he's better off without me ect, cried in the bath for 2 hours and then went to sleep and he ignored me throughout, it was only this morning when I was in the kitchen and smashed my favourite chopping board and like 3 mugs that he decided maybe I need a hug.

when I say crazy I really do mean CRAZY!! I made sure to not touch his favourite mug though I safely put that on the side :lol:

I read on my app that certain sided pain could be a good thing though as it could be the egg causing that pain?
I swear our OH can be so blind to all of it sometimes, I wish we could be like them and just DTD and forget about it for a couple weeks!
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: hope you feel better soon and those lines start to darken up :dust:


----------



## Sidra salim

Sorry tdog, how u feel now?


----------



## tdog

I don't think men understand tbh all he said was when's your next window like it's some sort of game to them seriously, I'm feeling abit better had to get out house went to a pet shop might not be much but I love animals and they kept me calm (I no the people in their aswell) I keep sneezing so don't no weather that's a good sign or I'm getting a cold lol xx


----------



## Convie

tdog said:


> I don't think men understand tbh all he said was when's your next window like it's some sort of game to them seriously, I'm feeling abit better had to get out house went to a pet shop might not be much but I love animals and they kept me calm (I no the people in their aswell) I keep sneezing so don't no weather that's a good sign or I'm getting a cold lol xx

yeah, mine explains that if it's not here physically then he doesn't think about it, I wish I had that mindset as it sounds amazing lol

it's good you got out :) even little things can make you feel better so as long as it works that's great!! 

I've heard of lots of people get cold symptoms before bfp so fingers crossed!


----------



## tdog

I got cold symptoms with my last 2 so never no I supose lol 3-4 days before af so just wait and see what happens that's all can do lol yea I to wish we had the mind of a man lol xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Cheer up ladies! Easier said than done I know but guess who is having 1 glass of wine at 12:03 NOON and doesn't care? HAHA this girl. SORRY NOT SORRY! It has been a long week it is deserved. Dyed my hair today and shaved my legs woot PROGRESS!

Still waiting on AF. I am assuming Tuesday. Heart rate hasn't dropped yet though but should in the next two days then AF to follow.

I found out this morning VIA Facebook that my friends sister in law was just diagnosed with inoperable brain cancer and has 6 months to live. She is young and I decided how am I going to feel so upset about not being pregnant after only 5 months going into 6 months of trying when this poor girl just found out she is gonna die. NOPE NOT TODAY! Not gonna be upset today!


----------



## tdog

Omg hoping so sorry to read that how awful for the family :cry: yes a glass of wine wouldn't hurt anyway :)

when I finally calmed my horrible mess down I was thinking theirs people out their that really can't get pregnant and people out their that have illnesses and stuff and I'm moaning get a grip woman lol xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hormones are fun TDOG and we are allowed to be sad and disappointed but yes perspective helps sometimes. I am thankful for the two beautiful children I have already and there is some that can't even have one. :( I am thankful today is all! Sorry if my post brings anyone down. I do not mean too. I am just saying let us be happy we are alive and we get to try to have a baby! :)


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Hormones are fun TDOG and we are allowed to be sad and disappointed but yes perspective helps sometimes. I am thankful for the two beautiful children I have already and there is some that can't even have one. :( I am thankful today is all! Sorry if my post brings anyone down. I do not mean too. I am just saying let us be happy we are alive and we get to try to have a baby! :)

Oh don't worry about it hun :) we all have our up and down days I'm just glad I can post on here as you all get what I'm saying xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

HUGS!!! :p Did u test today? Sorry if I missed it.


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> HUGS!!! :p Did u test today? Sorry if I missed it.

Yes I tested this morn and again I'll post both for you here :) xx top one this morn second one about mid morn pee tbh tho I didn't hold but I'm having pinching in my ovaries today been having it for few days tbh, more noticeable today xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I can see a shadow on the bottom one! Do you have extra of these? Maybe take a water test if you aren't sure it is real?


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I can see a shadow on the bottom one! Do you have extra of these? Maybe take a water test if you aren't sure it is real?

I did a water test with it bottom one water xx


----------



## aimee_1691

Im pregnant!! Crap pic sorry.
 



Attached Files:







401166BD-7696-45DC-BF8C-D4A7E61FAB42.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 36


----------



## tdog

aimee_1691 said:


> Im pregnant!! Crap pic sorry.

Yey congratulations finally another one on this thread:happydance: :yipee: this your first test you've done? You were late weren't you? Xx

I'm not due on until Monday or Tues at latest :) im more thinking I should have seen a more of a line by now lol xx


----------



## aimee_1691

No 3rd test, the others were ic&#8217;s and nothing has showed up on them atall. Yeah only 3days late xx

You next tdog! Xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Congrats aimee!!

Tdog - i see something, good luck!

Hoping - sorry about the news. Thats awful :hugs:

Afm - AF was due yesterday. Will be testing tomorrow AM.


----------



## tdog

Yey amiee hopefully my turn next but shall see I'll be testing again in morn &#129310;

Mrsmummy &#129310; for you aswell xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Tdog- WOOT NO LINE ON WATER TEST!! 

Aimee- CONGRATS! I think I CAN see a line but the pic is blurry!!! 

Mrs. Mummy- yay on being late hope it is for a good reason! 

I am 3 days late myself but more than likely I ovulated late so TUES/WED is when I am due so maybe spotting Mon?/ Ehh we shall see.


----------



## tdog

Yey glad you can see the no line on the water one :)

Is thus finally a bfp thread :) hopefully I have a digi waiting to be peed on :rofl: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Congrats Aimee! :happydance:

Mrs good luck with the test tomorrow!

Sending big hugs :hugs: to everyone having a bad day. Hormones definitely amplify those feelings and I think you just tend to be much more sensitive to them when TTC!
Dont blame you having that wine Hoping. I had a big ol glass of red this evening too (and a pint of cider this afternoon at the football :blush:)

I had a tiny, tiny bit more spotting today but still waiting for full flow. I cracked and stupidly bought tests when I was in Tesco today. So if AF hasnt shown by the morning Ill basically be weeing on a fiver because its an anovulatory cycle and I cant possibly be pregnant. Why do I do this ladies? WHY?! :haha:


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> Congrats Aimee! :happydance:
> 
> Mrs good luck with the test tomorrow!
> 
> Sending big hugs :hugs: to everyone having a bad day. Hormones definitely amplify those feelings and I think you just tend to be much more sensitive to them when TTC!
> Dont blame you having that wine Hoping. I had a big ol glass of red this evening too (and a pint of cider this afternoon at the football :blush:)
> 
> I had a tiny, tiny bit more spotting today but still waiting for full flow. I cracked and stupidly bought tests when I was in Tesco today. So if AF hasnt shown by the morning Ill basically be weeing on a fiver because its an anovulatory cycle and I cant possibly be pregnant. Why do I do this ladies? WHY?! :haha:

Because we are human:haha: I swear if I have any symptom or anything during my cycle I'll think I'm pregnant and p on a stick:rofl: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I hope so TDOG!

Jelly- I ended up having more than a glass... I am just waiting for AF. I may not have ovulated this cycle either. I had those positive OPKS for one week. No sore breasts like usual after ovulation. I had shooting pains during the week I should have ovulated but then it went away and the next week I finally got positive opk tests.. AS for you taking tests I think you should. If you didn't ovulate during cycle... I feel like you could anytime and then end up having your period 2 weeks later.. so test! Good luck :)


----------



## mrsmummy2

Bfn this morning ladies. Super clear. I'm guessing its either stress or non/late ovulation thats delayed AF.


----------



## tdog

Well ladies my temp has gone down again :cry: I have tested but I don't no o tjonl o will be coming on in next few days if my temps anything to go by. Sorry for the bfn mrsmummy :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry for the temp drops and bfns tdog :hugs:


----------



## aimee_1691

Yeah sorry that pic was rubbish, it&#8217;s stark clear in real life, my phone will just not focus. I just knew, my boobs have been crazy and I&#8217;ve got thrush (which I&#8217;ve only ever had pregnant) and I&#8217;ve been yawning my head off all day.


----------



## aimee_1691

Fingers crossed ladies


----------



## laurarebecca1

Congrats Aimee!

Sorry for the temp drop tdog.

Sorry to everyone else in limbo.

AFM, temp dropped again today but not below coverline. Still waiting to start spotting...


----------



## Convie

aimee_1691 said:


> Im pregnant!! Crap pic sorry.

omgomgomgomg about time the baby dust got someone! congrats!! :D


----------



## Convie

aww aimee you being late and only just getting positives has given me hope, I'm now a couple of days late and still getting negatives, I'm never late unless I ovulate late which I didn't, but I have been very stressed so I guess that could be something to do with it.

wish one or the other would arrive I've got a bottle of wine waiting and OH said I'm not allowed to touch it until I bleed :rofl: he still has hope!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Sorry for the BFN Mrs and the temp drop tdog!

Still no AF for me today so cracked out the tests from Tesco and of course they were blue dye. Im pretty sure its BFN but theres a classic blue dye evap (its the test where a positive is a vertical line rather than a cross). Still cramping and hope AF finally shows today.
 



Attached Files:







74EC2ED1-40C2-4ACE-B542-00DB769D20DD.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## tdog

Convie lol I would say a glass wouldn't harm anyway :haha:

I did another I have mild cramping but not really af related cramps, but I always found I have better results smu than fmu xx


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> Sorry for the BFN Mrs and the temp drop tdog!
> 
> Still no AF for me today so cracked out the tests from Tesco and of course they were blue dye. Im pretty sure its BFN but theres a classic blue dye evap (its the test where a positive is a vertical line rather than a cross). Still cramping and hope AF finally shows today.

I hate blue dyes for that reason :( hope af starts soon for you xx


----------



## Convie

I'm out now girls!
bright side is partner will be here when I ovulate next month at least and now I also get to crack open my bottle of wine


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hi ladies sorry I havent been on. Was my dads birthday yesterday. I had a small party at my house and cooked etc. By the time everyone went home and I'd cleared up I was exhausted and fell asleep on the sofa! Will try and catch up with all whats happend 

Hoping- so sorry to hear your news. And I also hope af stays away this week.

Aimee- congratulations on your bfp!

Jelly bean- sorry for the bfn, it really sucks as do blue dye tests!

T-dog- sorry for the temp dip hopefully it goes back up for you!

Mrsmummy-sorry for the bfn. Hope af doesn't keep you in limbo!

Convie- sorry af came! But enjoy a drink or 3 lol and I'm glad OH will be around for this cycle and hope it will become your bfp!

Sorry if I missed anyone!

AFM-cd31 no af. And bfn on tests yesterday. Didn't bother testing today. I already know I'm out. Just awaiting af arrival so I can move on to next cycle.


----------



## Convie

scratch what I previously said turns out my apps were calculating for me to ovulate on cycle day 14 when I actually ovulate on cycle day 11 which mean I O on Wednesday, he's only here weekends, already calling myself out for next month, stupid base being so far away, stupid work, stupid uterus *huffs*


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I havent caught up on your posts this morning but I will soon just wanted to share the test I literally just took. No symptoms this cycle at all and all those stupid positive ovulation tests... boobs started hurting last night but are mild ...
 



Attached Files:







CADD5D0B-7608-4607-BB09-50947B9C328C.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Just took this one. No hold had to squeeze urine out lol
 



Attached Files:







DD2054B6-42BB-4FCB-8BD1-B1EA56F2765D.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Kaymumof2

Oh my god hoping! I am so happy for you! Congratulations! Have you shown DH yet?


----------



## tdog

Omg hoping :yipee: :happydance: so so happy for you that Is fantastic news :) see happens when you least expect it happy and healthy 9 months to you :)

Convie so sorry about af dam :witch: you never no you might catch the egg.

Afm not hopeful at all now cramping like crazy right now so waiting on af to arrive which should be her tomorrow or Tues:cry: it was weird as I felt pregnant this month aswell oh wellnonto next month, I no my temp will carry on dropping so not counting my chickens just yet, i new as my temp has been so weird this month, I had sharp stabbing pain in my pelvic area yesterday and over night they woke me up aswell which I never get which was also strange :cry: oh well onwards and upwards xx


----------



## Convie

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Just took this one. No hold had to squeeze urine out lol

OMG congrats!!!!!!!!!
so glad we finally got some bfps!! :happydance:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks ladies! Sorry about AF convie! Hope you get your bfp next cycle!! Still waiting for more bfps! Gonna take a FRER in a bit see how the line looks. Woot! Cant believe it. Only now getting mild achey boobs. Had weird oral sex dreams like 4 nights in a row. Acne is bad but normally is before af but these zits were big! No period cramps no belly pulling no nothing yet. Crazy! Drank coffee this am and feeling sick now though. Feeling guilty bout drinking wine now ughhh. CM is wet and clear today but has been lotiony before this.

Hope AF stays away tdog and you get that bfp!


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Thanks ladies! Sorry about AF convie! Hope you get your bfp next cycle!! Still waiting for more bfps! Gonna take a FRER in a bit see how the line looks. Woot! Cant believe it. Only now getting mild achey boobs. Had weird oral sex dreams like 4 nights in a row. Acne is bad but normally is before af but these zits were big! No period cramps no belly pulling no nothing yet. Crazy! Drank coffee this am and feeling sick now though. Feeling guilty bout drinking wine now ughhh. CM is wet and clear today but has been lotiony before this.
> 
> Hope AF stays away tdog and you get that bfp!

No symptoms is a good sign then lol, don't feel guilty you can have a glass here and their it's not like your having it all the time lol. Xx

I'm very doubtful tbh my temp just keeps going down don't no what's going on with my chart the past few days either not going to stop me testing tho in till af is here lol xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hoping!!! Thats amazing!!! Congratulations lovely, so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Jelly! Gonna be watching for you guys to get yours too! Come on bfps! Hope your temp goes back up tdog!


----------



## Sidra salim

Congrats hoping , 
Fx for u tdog..


----------



## tdog

Clinging on to hope here but tested again lol xx

Oh and excuse the wonkey control line wft is going on with that :rofl: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh my goodness hoping!!! So happy for you :happydance:

Sorry for AF convie :hugs:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks MRS! I took two more tests but I put them in my journal in TTC. I didn't want to be rude and keep posting tests here when I am hoping to see your alls!


Tdog I still think I see a shadow. Do not lose hope though. I didn't see anything on my FRER'S Friday...


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Thanks MRS! I took two more tests but I put them in my journal in TTC. I didn't want to be rude and keep posting tests here when I am hoping to see your alls!
> 
> 
> Tdog I still think I see a shadow. Do not lose hope though. I didn't see anything on my FRER'S Friday...

When we're you due to come on I no you said you didn't no if you ovulated when you were supose to or later xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Well.. CD 28 is normally when I spot and CD 29 is when the period has been starting the last 2-3 cycles. So CD 29 would have been Thursday 09/13 but my thought is due to the very positive OPK on CD 20 Sept 04 I think I am due for my period Tuesday Sept 18th


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Well.. CD 28 is normally when I spot and CD 29 is when the period has been starting the last 2-3 cycles. So CD 29 would have been Thursday 09/13/2018 but my thought is due to the very positive OPK on CD 20 Sept 04 I think I am due for my period Tuesday Sept 18th

Oh same as me then you'll no for sure when you have a scan tho eeeek how exciting did you do a frer? Xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes! I did :) I put them in my TTC Journal but I can post the FRER here... MY pee wasn't very concentrated so I am hoping the LINE will be super dark tomorrow AM.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Here it is. Just took this..
 



Attached Files:







3382E8A4-2143-4A2B-B7BE-021173999205.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Here it is. Just took this..

Oh hell yes :happydance: :happydance: So happy for you :) xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Looking good right? So why am I so nervous to get excited yet.. Lol and TY!


----------



## tdog

It will take a while to sink in until you see baby you might get a little excited then when you feel baby kick then you'll get a little more excited then when you have baby in arm all you excitement will come at once :) I think because you've had a chemical your a bit weary now I would be xx I'm wanting to go bed (not even tired yet) just so can do temp in morn :rofl: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

LOL tdog! You are so right but guess who is getting shooting pains in uterus randomly now. Has bad acid reflux. Boobs starting to get shooting pains... oh and I forgot I had acid reflux for a couple days this week and thought it was odd but I been bouncing on a ball at work for exercise since I am stuck at a cubicle and I figured it was due to that. Also the other symptom I had is I haven't pooped much all week. No diarrhea this time and TMI but when I did poop it was super sludgy/soft like but I felt constipated. Not sure that makes sense. OH and DS said my farts smelled like something died. LOL


----------



## Kaymumof2

Af arrived for tonight ladies. Bang on ff prediction of cd 31. Oh well on to octobers cycle. Good luck to all still waiting to test. I'll still be following!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry AF got ya Kaymom! Hope you get that BFP next month.


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks hoping! And your frer looked fab! So pleased for you! Congrats once again


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

TY Kay. I will have to see how it looks tomorrow with FMU. Hoping to see more BFPS here soon!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh Kay! I didn't see your previous message until I just went through all the posts from this morning that I missed. Yes I did show DH. I had gone to the bathroom and was like well HECK I am just gonna use my digital it will say no anyways. The whole 5 minutes I was waiting I was like IT WILL BE a NO so do not get disappointed. Saw YES and was like What? So took the test to the bedroom and he was laying down. I said "Hey! Guess who is pregnant?" He says "Who?" and I said "ME!" he was like ughhh what? LOL I showed him the test but he still looked cautious. He is getting excited now after seeing all the other ones but we are just both hoping it will stick is all.

Jelly- I hate blue dye tests! They always look positive but that looks like a line I can see pretty easily.. 

Convie- Oh no! I hope you ovulate a little late this next cycle and DH will be home! Sorry bout AF. 

Aimee- YAY CONGRATS again! Happy and healthy 9 months to you.


----------



## tdog

Oh no Kay so sorry :hugs: im waiting to start tomorrow aswell ff says wed but clue says tomorrow which clue is always right for me, one thing odd tho I get spotting the day before and nothing as yet :shrug: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OOOO could be good TDOG!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Lol hoping I'm glad you got to share such wonderful news with DH. Praying for a sticky bean for you!


----------



## Kaymumof2

I hope af stays away tdog. Have you tested this morning? And thank you xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Started temping this morning but had the worst nights sleep so I've probably messed it up already but will try and stick to it this cycle x


----------



## mrsmummy2

So sorry kay:hugs:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thank you &#128156;


----------



## Convie

Well day one of temping, I put the thermometer next to my lamp so it would be right in front of me when I woke up, been awake qn hour now, all dressed and ready to go and only JUST spotted the thermometer!! god dammit :rofl:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Congrats hoping!

Af arrived for me yesterday, into October! 
Side note: I think OH is going to be away end of dec to June next year with year :( which means if we dont get pregnant before end of December, we are going to be waiting even longer boooo!


----------



## Convie

Kay so sorry to hear the witch got you too :(
the last 2 months seem to be really poo on the bfp ration hoping some Halloween cheer will perk up the bfps next month :)


it's okay hoping we've sorted it, he's going to ask if he can get leave off of work for when I'm fertile :rofl: I've also decided every month he's working on ovulation day I'll be booking a hotel down his way for the night :lol: I'm becoming crazy! :rofl:


----------



## Convie

oh lord I feel like we are all synced this month! sorry af bit you too Laura :( fingers crossed you catch an egg before December!! :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

So sorry laura. Hope you get your bfp before then:hugs:


----------



## tdog

We are definitely in sync this month as got me aswell ladies :cry: oh well on wards and upwards new it would xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Big hugs tdog :hugs:


----------



## tdog

Thanks hun I new it would tbh this cycles temp have been so weird xx


----------



## Convie

:hugs: tdog sorry she got you too :(


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> :hugs: tdog sorry she got you too :(

Thank you hun :flower: next ovulation day with be ohs birthday :rofl: no what he getting for his birthday :rofl: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Birthday sex woot! Sorry about stupid AF Tdog and Laura! Convie that is funny about the thermometer. I was never great at doing it constantly either and good plan on going to visit hubby to get that egg fertilized haha!! 

Laura sorry to hear about hubby being gone that long. Fingers crossed for a BFP before December!

Afm- I slept exactly 3 hours and 45 minutes total and feel so crappy. My stomach is a mess. I took zantac for acid reflux and I do not think it helped at all. I still feel like my insides are torn up. I blame the WINE the other night ugh :( I normally have coffee but now I am going to back off to Decaf so today is going to be fun!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kay so sorry to hear the witch got you too :(
> the last 2 months seem to be really poo on the bfp ration hoping some Halloween cheer will perk up the bfps next month :)
> 
> 
> it's okay hoping we've sorted it, he's going to ask if he can get leave off of work for when I'm fertile :rofl: I've also decided every month he's working on ovulation day I'll be booking a hotel down his way for the night :lol: I'm becoming crazy! :rofl:

Thanks hun af sucks but I expected it. Just focussing on this cycle now. Your post about the temp made me laugh! I did mine for the 1st time this morning lol

I love how your planning naughty nights away during your fertile period! Great idea will add a little thrill in there aswell lol


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> Congrats hoping!
> 
> Af arrived for me yesterday, into October!
> Side note: I think OH is going to be away end of dec to June next year with year :( which means if we dont get pregnant before end of December, we are going to be waiting even longer boooo!

So sorry &#128156;


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> We are definitely in sync this month as got me aswell ladies :cry: oh well on wards and upwards new it would xx

So sorry hun. Af is shit! Here's hoping for baby pumpkins this cycle! X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay baby pumpkins!! :)


----------



## Convie

I feel like I'm on a roller-coaster of emotions with this new cycle lol oh has asked for leave but the ship isnt at port during that period so he can't get leave so I asked if I should book a hotel then, my dad's already agreed to babysit (he wants a grandson :lol:) but now we don't even know if he will be on land at all during my fertile day, and he's duty today so he can't even leave the room to find someone to ask, my lord the work and stress we are putting in just to have sex on one specific day :rofl:

also I just bought a ovusense kit, let's see me forget to temp now!! :rofl:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh what is ovusense? Is it a bracelet like Ava? Good luck Convie. Hope u catch that egg!

Here is my test from today on top compared to yesterday bottom
 



Attached Files:







5F0A25CF-A374-4641-A2D5-DACE1CAA5BF3.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Convie

ovusense is like a little thermometer that goes inside you while you sleep and it tracks your temp ect, it's 25% off atm so thought might as well try it, and with the 25% off it's £200 cheaper than an ava bracelet! lol

eeeee tests getting darker!!! <3


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OH awesome CONVIE!! Thanks for looking at my test. I am so nervous. ugh please please do not bleed tomorrow!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Tests are looking brilliant hoping!!! :happydance:

Afm - bfn today, still no AF.. a little pain on my left side :shrug:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Mrs. Did you maybe ovulate late? TY! I am hoping the test line will be as dark or darker than control line soon LOL


----------



## Leamarasmall

Hey guys haven't been on the site in forever, I am in the 2ww at the mo, due af on Friday, tested with one step 10miu this morning currently 10dpo and got a bfn &#128553;


----------



## mrsmummy2

Im wondering that too after having so much ewcm.. my last lot was on cd24, so I'm possibly only 9/10dpo today.. if i did O late im definitely not pregnant as no BDing happened after cd16. Arggghh just wish AF would show.


----------



## hmmohrma

So excited for BFPs Aimee and Hoping! Sending ALL the sticky dust your ways!

Sorry for BFN to all, and I hope it eventually works out for you. 

Been away for a couple weeks after my early chemical. I went clothes and makeup shopping (consignment clothes but still fun) and made myself feel great. It was a good way to cope. Im going to try so hard to wait to test next time, but its not like I wasnt noticing my early symptoms. I always get SO tired right after conception. I wasnt even sure Id ovulate this cycle, but I realized a couple days ago it would be soon of I did and started testing. Well what do you know...my hormones are rising after all and a nice dark line this morning. We BD 2 days ago and will again today. Fingers crossed!
 



Attached Files:







B15C8BFA-5264-4B2A-87FD-8AE2DB6C29D3.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

good luck HMM!! Sorry about the loss. Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## tdog

Oh my hoping them lines are awesome :) :wohoo:

Good luck hmm catch the eggy :)

Oh Convie I'll have to have a look at that :rofl: xx


----------



## tdog

Kay af does suck I just feel so shit about it tbh, 3 years ago they found cancerous cells when I had my smear so had to have them burnt I have read it can delay conceiving so I feel so shit about it all :cry: xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Ahh ladies so sorry for all the bfns you ladies are all I'm sync though it's kinda cool to watch lol sorry I've been on and off but this thread moves so fast!! Congratulations hoping those lines look amazing. Have you done a digi yet?

Afm I'm cycle day 20 and thought i ovulated cd16 because of really bad pain but no spike on the opk. I'm hoping to o in the next few days. So this cycle I have decided to bd everyday until 1dpo. We usually stick to every other day.

Wondering what worked Did you guys when you got previous bfp?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Peanut! Yes I did a digital test first before I did the regular tests. One test FRER GOLD said "Yes" and then I took the clearblue digital smart countdown test and it says "Pregnant". 

Tdog- I am so sorry! BIG HUGS!


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kay af does suck I just feel so shit about it tbh, 3 years ago they found cancerous cells when I had my smear so had to have them burnt I have read it can delay conceiving so I feel so shit about it all :cry: xx

Aww hun. I understand I had abnormal cells myself and need regular smears. Also with pcos its always hard. We gotta stay positive. We conceived before, we will again! We are in this together. Your not alone. You have all of us for support. We will get that bfp one day! Xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Kay af does suck I just feel so shit about it tbh, 3 years ago they found cancerous cells when I had my smear so had to have them burnt I have read it can delay conceiving so I feel so shit about it all :cry: xx
> 
> Aww hun. I understand I had abnormal cells myself and need regular smears. Also with pcos its always hard. We gotta stay positive. We conceived before, we will again! We are in this together. Your not alone. You have all of us for support. We will get that bfp one day! XxClick to expand...

Ah thank you hun :flower: xx


----------



## Sidra salim

:happydance: Yay hoping- lines are great

Tdog & convie sorry for the af, next month is yours dear:haha: lots of bbd


----------



## tdog

Got to say this period is weird even tho my temp dropped I wiped this morn convinced it was on way it was brown and I've had nothing since :shrug: convinced will be here in full force tomorrow but when I'm like that normally I'm full Flo by dinner time xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

How strange! Wish it was implantation for ya!


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> How strange! Wish it was implantation for ya!

I wish aswell but at what would have been 13dpo I doubt it tbh having mild cramping aswell which I've been having for a while but hey ho lol I had my moment earlier cried my eyes out I'm fine now tho lol xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

:hugs:Aww Tdog! I am sorry. Sticky baby dust for next cycle!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Sorry tdog :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Sorry tdog! X


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning everyone hope your all well. Super proud of myself remembered to take my temp again this morning lol


----------



## tdog

Yey Kay see you'll get hang of it once your in that routine it be ok lol.

Afm I'm deffo on heavy now :cry: next cycle will be it :haha: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

I'm still just here like ........ :coffee:

Feel a bit "heavy" low down in my belly.. Typically like i would pre-af. Hopefully todays the day...!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Sorry for AF tdog :hugs:

Ive still just had a tiny bit of spotting once a day. I went to get more tests yesterday and thought Id try Sainsburys as my local Tesco and Morrisons only had blue dye. More blue dye tests! What is that about? So FF has decided Ive ovulated now and am 10DPO. Im not convinced but still no proper bleeding so tested again this morning. Theres definitely something there but its so faint I dont trust it. Not sure it shows that well in the photo. Blue dye evap? (This one is meant to be a cross). I WILL find a pink dye test today :haha:
 



Attached Files:







26F7C395-D76E-4F02-800C-2E18A01B8908.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> Sorry for AF tdog :hugs:
> 
> Ive still just had a tiny bit of spotting once a day. I went to get more tests yesterday and thought Id try Sainsburys as my local Tesco and Morrisons only had blue dye. More blue dye tests! What is that about? So FF has decided Ive ovulated now and am 10DPO. Im not convinced but still no proper bleeding so tested again this morning. Theres definitely something there but its so faint I dont trust it. Not sure it shows that well in the photo. Blue dye evap? (This one is meant to be a cross). I WILL find a pink dye test today :haha:

Thank you hun :flower:

I can see a second line on that test yes defiantly pink dye when you can find one :haha: shocked with Morrison's tho as they normally have their own in xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

My Morrisons are terrible, their pregnancy tests are always out of stock except the digitals, drives me mad!


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Morning everyone hope your all well. Super proud of myself remembered to take my temp again this morning lol

I also managed to do it this morning! :happydance:


----------



## mrsmummy2

I see something jellybean!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I SEE it jelly!! I hope the Pink one shows you something too! 

Yay on the temping Kay and Convie!

Yes TDOG next cycle will be it!


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Yey Kay see you'll get hang of it once your in that routine it be ok lol.
> 
> Afm I'm deffo on heavy now :cry: next cycle will be it :haha: xx

Lol hope so. Mon-fri is easy as I'm always up at 6am but I try to lay in abit on weekends lol will set my alarm still for 6am sat and sun, do my temp then try go back to sleep lol

Sorry for af. This cycle we are making pumpkin babies!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone hope your all well. Super proud of myself remembered to take my temp again this morning lol
> 
> I also managed to do it this morning! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay convie!


----------



## Kaymumof2

I see it jelly. Excited to see the next test. Good luck!


----------



## jellybeanxx

My husband had picked up FRERs and is on his way home from work! I know I should wait until the morning but Im not going to be able to resist testing when he comes homes. So scared Ill be disappointed...


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> My husband had picked up FRERs and is on his way home from work! I know I should wait until the morning but Im not going to be able to resist testing when he comes homes. So scared Ill be disappointed...

Awww hun you will be xx


----------



## tdog

I've been reading on pre-seed has anyone heard or or used it? Xx


----------



## Convie

good luck with the FRERS jellybean! excited to see it :D


Tdog i've heard a lot of good things about preseed, never tried it myself, I probably will one of these months, I seem to try something new every month so far lol, I've spent so much on this baby already and it doesn't even exist :rofl:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Tdog weve used preseed and conceive plus before. My understanding now is that its useful if youd usually use lube as its sperm friendly which regular lube isnt but otherwise isnt really needed! I dont bother anymore!

So I did the FRER straight away even though I only had a small wee :haha: I can see the faintest of faint lines and probably wouldnt even see it if I hadnt seen that blue line this morning! I have major line eye and not sure if it can even be seen on the photo. Hoping for a clearer result in the morning!
 



Attached Files:







3AB287AA-D48A-457B-8D54-4431B632D528.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 21


----------



## mrsmummy2

I definitely see something jelly!!


----------



## Convie

I can see something too, defo need a fmu one tomorrow :D


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I see it jelly!!! :) WOOT WOOT. I used Pre-seed this cycle. Only one time but I used it because I do not make EWCM jelly and I figure it could help to slide em down there bahaha


----------



## tdog

I've heard good reviews on it so thought I'd ask you lovely ladies on here, right I'm ordering that then :rofl: hoping if you don't mind me asking how do you use? My understanding is you use it 15 mins before bding is that right?

Jelly I definitely see something on that one fmu should have a definite line :) xx


----------



## tdog

Hope you don't mind jelly but I've tweaked it for you xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Ooh thanks tdog!!! Theres definitely something there. Im so desperate for it to be the morning so I can test again!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes I put it in there 20 mins before we played  and I used a lot but not as much as it recommends. I think I went half way with the applicator. You will be a slip and slide but I figured it couldn't hurt haha


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Yes I put it in there 20 mins before we played  and I used a lot but not as much as it recommends. I think I went half way with the applicator. You will be a slip and slide but I figured it couldn't hurt haha

:blush: oh ill order it then hopfully works then :) I've read 3-4g or whatever is in the syringe:) xx


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> Ooh thanks tdog!!! Theres definitely something there. Im so desperate for it to be the morning so I can test again!

Can't wait to see the mornings test :) xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

The syringe is long.. YOU will see lol. I do not think I COULD stand the whole thing being in there  But yeah I called it marinating when I was laying there waiting for 20 mins before calling him in haha! 

Jelly I am excited for you!! FX for darker line with concentrated urine!!!


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> The syringe is long.. YOU will see lol. I do not think I COULD stand the whole thing being in there  But yeah I called it marinating when I was laying there waiting for 20 mins before calling him in haha!
> 
> Jelly I am excited for you!! FX for darker line with concentrated urine!!!

Marinating:rofl: one way to say it lol oh I can't wait now tbh I don't think I produce ewcm either tbh :( tbh I didn't have it last cycle if i rember right lol xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Tdog I just get watery discharge. I am assuming it is fine though because I never remember getting EWCM and had two kids so I guess I am good but I figure it didn't hurt to help it out a bit..


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Tdog I just get watery discharge. I am assuming it is fine though because I never remember getting EWCM and had two kids so I guess I am good but I figure it didn't hurt to help it out a bit..

Yea that's now my way of thinking I'm going to try :) fxd now lol I only have nearly 2 weeks until I ovulate again lol I'm not counting or anything lol, it helps now I'm back at work lol xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ha I was at work this whole time and I still was impatient lol! Glad you are distracted though!


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Ha I was at work this whole time and I still was impatient lol! Glad you are distracted though!

The time just goes quick lol when I was off with the kids (6 week hol) ttc while off is a nightmare lol twiddling thumbs xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I could see that Tdog! Well I am getting the cramps now. The fun achey ones that make you think your period will start any minute but are meant to stretch your uterus out but FREAK YOU OUT ALL DAY!!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Bfn again this morning :shrug:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies

I see a line on your test jelly

So sorry your still in limbo Mrs 

Tdog I reckon I'll end up trying preseed eventually. Anything to get that bean lol

Afm remembered my temp again whoop. Ask me at the weekend and could be a different story &#128514;


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I see a line on your test jelly
> 
> So sorry your still in limbo Mrs
> 
> Tdog I reckon I'll end up trying preseed eventually. Anything to get that bean lol
> 
> Afm remembered my temp again whoop. Ask me at the weekend and could be a different story &#128514;

:yipee: for remembering your temp :) yea the weekends can throw you a bit lol.

Hoping I no what you mean you get anxious all day over them.

Afm I'm still a little heavy normally only on for 3-4 days now count down to ovulation begins :rofl: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Kay good work on the temping!

Mrs sorry for the BFN!

Hoping Ive been expecting full on bleeding for ages now because of the cramps, sympathies! Hope youre managing to take it easy and the little bean is snuggling in well.

I did another FRER this morning and it was exactly the same as yesterday afternoon. No darker and barely there. Really worried itll be another chemical :cry:
 



Attached Files:







E72E44BC-14B0-45A2-BF53-F33099028A65.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## tdog

Jelly I still see something on their tho xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Ill be off on another FRER hunt today :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something :)


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck for the next test jelly! When is/was AF due? I can't keep up :haha:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Mrs Id been convinced this cycle was anovulatory but FF has me at 11DPO now.


----------



## Kaymumof2

Good luck Jelly!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ah ok! Still time for good progression then :happydance:
I definitely see the lines :)


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> I see a line on your test jelly
> 
> So sorry your still in limbo Mrs
> 
> Tdog I reckon I'll end up trying preseed eventually. Anything to get that bean lol
> 
> Afm remembered my temp again whoop. Ask me at the weekend and could be a different story &#128514;
> 
> :yipee: for remembering your temp :) yea the weekends can throw you a bit lol.
> 
> Hoping I no what you mean you get anxious all day over them.
> 
> Afm I'm still a little heavy normally only on for 3-4 days now count down to ovulation begins :rofl: xxClick to expand...

Lol thank you! Yeah I'm dreading the weekend. Really don't want to screw it up now I've started.

I'm also counting down to O. Currently cd 4 &#128514;


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Kay-good job remembering to temp again! You can do it on the weekends to but for me it was tough to wake myself up at that same time on the weekends cuz I have trouble getting back to sleep. 

Tdog- They lasted all day yesterday but this morning I feel nothing :) and I am still having weird sex dreams. The first couple days before finding out I was having Oral stuff with EX'S! (YUCK) and then last night I had sex with two strangers in my dreams lol so weird but fun I guess. Entertaining haha. Sorry about the heavy AF! 

Jelly- I am not sure I see anything on that one but that is my computer quality. Just know that I got a positive faint faint line on like a wed/thurs (can't remember) and then nothing on tests on Friday and so I gave up on testing and boom Sunday two digitals said pregnant and all the lines were on the other tests that I went crazy on getting haha.

Mrs- I am sorry about the BFN that sucks so much just waiting and not getting any answers :( I hope you get AF or A BFP soon!

I hope I am not upsetting anyone by chatting in here with you guys. If I am please let me know. I know how frustrating TTC can be and you might not want to hear from me right now. I can totally sit quietly and follow up on you guys :)


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks hoping <3 

Glad the cramps have eased!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks hoping! That is my concern is I'll wake at 6am to temp then won't be able to go back to sleep lol so glad the cramps have eased. Probably little bean getting snuggled in there!

I can't speak for everyone but for me personally I definitely want you to stay here and chat! I'm so happy for you so ofcourse I want all the updates and even for you if you have questions,problems, worries we can be here for you! Plus your great at advice and very funny! Love the dreams, you naughty thing!&#128514;&#128514; so your stuck with us


----------



## jellybeanxx

Ahh Hoping youve given me hope! Please stick around!! I also had a crazy sex dream last night (about a Russian bloke who I think I was on a cruise with? :haha:) fx thats a good sign. 
Ive just been into town and battled through the wind (first storm of autumn/winter and its very breezy today) to stock up on pregnancy tests. Heres my stash :blush: Should keep me going for a couple of days!
 



Attached Files:







EDBAD525-619D-4591-B591-C3A577E1297F.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tdog

Jelly that will keep you going for a while well few days LMAO :rofl:

Hoping no not at all I want you to stay your dreams sound amazing (apart from the ex's tho) xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

You ladies are so sweet! Thank you! Oh and I know I chatted with some of you about my Fitbit telling me I was pregnant before with the chemical. It did the same this cycle so here is a screen shot for research purposes!

Last AF was 08/16/2018 which you cant see on this screen shot it is only showing SEPT but after AF my resting heart rate was 56 and now it is hovering around mainly at 67 but today went up to 68. Normally before AF it will stay at 65ish or 64 then drops down and period comes.. much like a thermometer would.
 



Attached Files:







7A2DC012-23C8-4B87-BC94-B7E46BBEB219.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jellybeanxx

I remember that Hoping. Interesting thats its happened again. I just checked mine, fx its a good sign...
 



Attached Files:







E1EDBB9F-74A8-4FF5-A4B8-8898D8E3634E.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OHH that looks pretty similar to mine Jelly :) and a strange sex dream haha woot! Hope it ends up with the BFP for you!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

An opk came out from under my bed today so I was like woooo must do it. This is what it looks like
 



Attached Files:







FF8E618A-536D-4806-93D4-765963562ACC.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow great lines!


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> An opk came out from under my bed today so I was like woooo must do it. This is what it looks like

Oh love it :) I read somewhere that your supose to start using opks from when you finish af:shrug: but I no I don't ovulate until 2 weeks or so but I'll be testing lh from CD13 I'm now cd3 so 10 days I'm not counting :rofl: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Haha! Yes the HCG was showing up good on the OPK! My Rapid Result clearblue test is looking fabulous even with just a one hour hold. I am starting to relax a little bit. FRER is stronger then the control line but not as strong as I want it to be yet lol. 

TDOG the leaflets that come with the OPKS I get tell you to start at like CD 10 for a 29 day cycle but of course it changes with whatever your cycle length is.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great you're starting to relax a bit :) So happy for you :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Bev! Slowly but surely lol. I ate salmon for lunch which I love and because I am slowly digesting from Breakfast still I almost got sick.. so that makes me feel better as weird to say that as it is hah!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hoping let's see more tests! I'm obsessed &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Bevziibubble

LOL that's a good sign even if it's not pleasant!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Here you go Kay! Just did this. Urine was diluted. One hour hold.
 



Attached Files:







B28FB05F-7BE5-49C4-8294-8056102BF9DE.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jellybeanxx

Im loving that blazing OPK Hoping. Pee on ALL the things :haha:

Tdog I used to do OPKs that early but then got so bored/disheartened waiting for the positive that I started later!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

If you know when you are going to ovulate there is no real reason to keep testing early ya know?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

FRER is above in other post and here is clearblue done at same time
 



Attached Files:







5ECAAAE5-2505-4813-BEA5-1BBA8C0F408B.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow, great lines! :)


----------



## tdog

Loving these lines hoping :) :happydance: yea I'll be holding off but if I have a urge to pre on something I'll get one out :rofl: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Here you go Kay! Just did this. Urine was diluted. One hour hold.

Those are some beautiful lines! :coolio:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Ladies. I think I am going to ease up on it a bit. I will probably take one on the weekend just because I want to see them go so positive they suck dye from the control line but yeah.. I am feeling a bit better about it all.


----------



## Kaymumof2

Woop! Look at those beauties! I am sooooooo happy for you! Absolutely amazing. Sending a virtual hug to you lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thank you Kay! HUGS BACK!! Sending Baby dust to all of you lovely deserving ladies:)


----------



## Kaymumof2

You're welcome! And thank you! I'm excited to try for a baby pumpkin this cycle!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Amazing lines hoping! :happydance:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Mrsm!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Girls! I am so constipated... Like ugh. I normally do not go every day and sometimes it will be 2-3 days before I do but this has been like little nuggets once in awhile for 2 weeks or small amounts of sludgey poo. TMI I KNOW! I need to get a good movement going.. I am bloated and the scale has me at like 5 lbs extra and I know that can't all be food geesh!!! :( I sent the hubby out for stool softener, milk of magnesial,and benefiber. I read those are all safe during pregnancy.


----------



## Kaymumof2

Aww good luck hoping! Hope things get moving soon! 

I remembered my temp again but I have a question. Do I need to put all 4 digits into ff or just like 36.4 which mine was this morning. Well it 36.41 but I didn't put the one. Does it matter? Advice plz


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hope it helps hoping!!

Kay - i used to put all 4 digits in when i temped.

CD1 for me today FINALLY.


----------



## Kaymumof2

So sorry about af &#128156; but at least your no longer in limbo and can start this cycle fresh. 


Oh shit now I'm panicking that I've done it all wrong. Ooops &#128532;


----------



## Kaymumof2

Ok so the only day I didn't put 4 digits in was Yesterday but other than that I should be ok right?


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hoping good luck getting things moving! Get some prunes as well!

Kay Ive always used two decimal places as it shows the slight difference in temps. Dont panic though!

Mrs sorry for AF. Fx this will be THE cycle for you.

AFM no line progression today on the FRER and no obvious lines really. I HATE those blue dye tests. If that had been a true positive, the FRER wouldve been obvious by now. Im so gutted. CD40 and just want this awful cycle to be over.


----------



## tdog

Sorry about the constipation hoping it's awful.

Kay yes I always put 4 digits in ff hun

Mrs so sorry about af but at least you no now.

Jelly so sorry :hugs: I hate blue dyes aswell


----------



## Kaymumof2

I only missed 1 day of not putting 4 digits in so hoping that's ok. 

So sorry jelly. Those tests are evil!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks jelly & tdog <3

So sorry jelly. I hope this cycle is over soon :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## aimee_1691

Line progression just because my original pics werent clear! No doubting it.
 



Attached Files:







68845376-335E-4A1D-ADE2-88EA88257F33.jpg
File size: 68.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Aimee- Yay!!! :) Congrats again. Do you have your first scan set up or do you have to wait to get one where you are? Mine is in 2 weeks and 4 days but who is counting? haha 

Jelly- SO sorry! That is sucky :( Stupid Blue dye. The only blue dyes I trust are Clear blue rapid result. I never got a faint line on it when I wasn't pregnant. Hope you get some answers soon! 

Mrs.- Sorry about AF but yay for finally knowing what is happening and starting this cycle! 

Kay- One day of the temp difference will be okay. My thermometer would save the previous temp. So if I hit the button I would see yesterday's temp flash momentarily and then it goes away for the new temp so I could put it in if I forgot. Does yours do that?


----------



## Convie

aimee that like is looking amazing :happydance:

sososo sorry jelly, blue dyes are bloody evil things!!

Mrs sorry to hear af reared her ugly head :(


i was doing well temping I had an alarm that went off at 4:30am and I temp and would go back to sleep and on day 3 I did my temperature and as I went to read it the thermometer died!!! so irritated!!
not going to bother buying a new one because by the time it gets here I'll be ovulating and also I have an ovusense coming anyway so I'll just wait for that and just start temping next month instead.
really feel like I'm just not meant to ttc this month seeing as everything that can stop me from trying has so I might just take a bit of a break from it for this month, hopefully next month will be better


----------



## tdog

Aimee that line is amazing :)

:yipee: for the scan hoping:happydance:

Oh no Convie that's crap about the thermometer you might get lucky if you just don't think at all about it :haha:

Kay one digit of won't harm it hun I use to use a different one to the one I've got now and it wasn't a decimal one so my chart looked odd :rofl: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Great lines Aimee!

Hoping so exciting that youll get a scan fairly soon! In the UK we dont get them until 12 weeks. It feels like an eternity to wait when you find out youre pregnant at around 4 weeks.

Convie Ive heard good things about ovusense! Good luck with it!

I was convinced AF was on the way earlier as the cramps were really bad and I just felt periody Even picked up my usual painkillers from the pharmacy for it but no sign yet. My RPR is still going up, in a way Id like to let go of the hope but I dont think I can until AF finally shows!
 



Attached Files:







ED680F16-D9E3-488A-95C2-963F9984B725.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Jelly- I had a line on the frer that was faint. Next day 3 tests equal BFN. I quit after that testing and waited until Sun and well you know what happened from there. I am keeping everything crossed for you!! That heart rate jump looks good. Does it look any different from last months cycle to you? Ehh 12 weeks! That sucks. I would be out of my mind cuz I already am! I go October 8th for my scan at 7 weeks or a lil over 7 weeks (We will find out that day what I am lol)

Convie- I assumed I was out this month too because Hubby was out of town for "Fertile week" so much so that I stressed my fertile week into coming a lil later and BOOM. haha so you never know! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hoping its gone higher than it did last cycle but thats probably the stress of blue dye tests :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hope not Jelly. Hope it is for a good reason!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Here is my Fitbit today jelly
 



Attached Files:







0CEC89C8-2F91-4901-A3F3-B90C8350658E.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jellybeanxx

Still climbing there Hoping! Definitely a good sign for you.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I just ordered the Clearblue pregnancy test with week indicator from the UK! Yay can't wait to get it and see what it says!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## jellybeanxx

Good luck Hoping! Can you not get them in the states? I know theres a lot of midwives here that dont like them because they stress people out but I like using one each week in early pregnancy to see if rising until I get the 3+ weeks result.


----------



## tdog

Oh yea hoping I forgot you can't get them over their now can you, same as me if I wanted the frer digi I have to order through us Amazon to get it don't no how long would take to get here tho lol.


TMI LADIES but you no when your on and your really randy well my mate was getting kids from school so got home oh on nights so he still up for now, and well dragged him :blush: God I was so randy, i then said to him that's it for a week now until fertile :haha: his birthday 3rd Oct and I think I'll be ovulating then so I said best birthday pressies for you :blush: :rofl: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Lol tdog get it!! I think the FRER digital gold test tells HCG of like 10 or something so it is really low. Although some sites are guessing 18 HCG. So really it isn't needed if you can get a "Pregnant" on a clearblue that is 25 miu you are good hah! 

yes we can not get them here they were pulled from the shelves for pissing off a lot of ladies by giving false positives? That is what I heard anyways. I think I should see 2-3 weeks when it gets here. It will be here priority shipping on Sept.25th so TUESDAY! :)


----------



## tdog

That will come round quick aswell yey xx


----------



## Convie

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Jelly- I had a line on the frer that was faint. Next day 3 tests equal BFN. I quit after that testing and waited until Sun and well you know what happened from there. I am keeping everything crossed for you!! That heart rate jump looks good. Does it look any different from last months cycle to you? Ehh 12 weeks! That sucks. I would be out of my mind cuz I already am! I go October 8th for my scan at 7 weeks or a lil over 7 weeks (We will find out that day what I am lol)
> 
> Convie- I assumed I was out this month too because Hubby was out of town for "Fertile week" so much so that I stressed my fertile week into coming a lil later and BOOM. haha so you never know! Fingers crossed for you!

haha hopefully I do that too :lol: I'm nagging the hell out of him to find out if he's on land or not :dohh:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Poor guy lol but I told my DH when he left that I was not happy about it! HAHA BUT he couldn't do much he is military so you know how that goes. 

I just ordered my own HCG quantitative test!!! Going on my lunch break to get it done! Fingers crossed it is a good number!


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Poor guy lol but I told my DH when he left that I was not happy about it! HAHA BUT he couldn't do much he is military so you know how that goes.
> 
> I just ordered my own HCG quantitative test!!! Going on my lunch break to get it done! Fingers crossed it is a good number!

What is that hun? Xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It is a blood test for my HCG level. :) Here in the USA in some states you can order your own online and just show up at a lab to get it done meaning I do not have to wait for a doctor to find out what my HCG level is.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Thats another thing I get jealous of with American women. Everyone seems to get betas.
Here you basically phone your GP, a lot of the time they dont even see you just refer you for your booking in with the midwife which is around 8-9 weeks. The midwife does blood tests but not hcg (its things like blood sugar, HIV, iron levels etc). They all just take your word that youre pregnant and theres no medical confirmation until that 12 week scan. Its so stressful!
Sorry Ill stop ranting :haha: I do love the NHS but its no frills. All the best with the blood test Hoping!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I didn't even have to call my doctor for the blood test I ordered it from a lab online lol. So I get the results directly to me not the doctor and then the doctor call me no no no ... Sorry though Jelly that sounds super frustrating. We pay a lot for insurance though if that makes you feel better? I go right to an OB they do the URINE test and then send you for those blood tests later on but now they made it legal for us to do some of our own testing if we want.


----------



## jellybeanxx

The fact we get it all free at the point of use keeps me going :haha:
Ive seen people in the UK using private mail order blood test services which I think is quite a new thing. Ive been tempted to try to progesterone one, not sure how reliable it is though.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I didn't get an at home kit. I have seen those too but I am not waiting for a kit to get mailed to me or stabbing myself lol or something.. I do not know how it is done. This website let me pay 38 dollars for a test to be done at my local lab of my choice and will update me with the results in 24/48 hours but looks like from the reviews most of the time it is 24 hours!


----------



## Sidra salim

Hoping so how many weeks are u?

I just cant get out of this thread, sorry ladies, still watching u all:haha::cloud9:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hoping I just meant thats the only option Ive seen used here. Id definitely choose going to get blood drawn over doing a home test though. I remember reading that the home tests are done with finger pricks but you still have to get quite a lot of blood out. Cant imagine that being very fun! $38 seems pretty reasonable for the reassurance itll give you! Do you just do the one test or do they do a couple to check its rising?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Look at this beauty!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







08F65FAA-9257-47AD-8498-39F35CD6FEBA.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tdog

Oh my hoping I love it that line is amazing xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks TDOG! I can't wait to see yours as well :)


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hoping - that line is AMAZING! :happydance:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Amazing line's hoping! Can't wait for results of your hcg. And thanks for temp advice. My thermometer does do previous but I'd already done the next one before I realised I hadn't put it in correctly so couldn't check it. Not gonna stress about missing the 1 number 1 time. I've done it right every day other than that I think lol

Woop tdog go you for jumping hubby lol thanks for the temp advice!

Don't feel out convie! Sometimes bfps happen when you least expect it too! Keeping all things crossed!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Thats a beautiful looking test Hoping! 

My RPR is still high but my temps are low so FF has decided I havent ovulated after all. CD41 now :cry:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry Jelly :( So weird. Maybe the Fitbit doesn't work for everyone that way? We will have to see once you get your BFP. 

Just for documentation purposes I took my temp orally and vaginal this am. Not that everyone has the same temp but in case it helps any of you my temp at 5:58 AM was 97.90 F oral and 98.34 F vag. 

I think you are fine Kay you are early in the CD right? Like right after AF? should be totally fine to still see the adjustment for Ovulation.


----------



## jellybeanxx

So I still took an HPT because Im a POAS addict :blush:
Anyway, while I was doing that I noticed a load of EWCM so figured I might as well dip an OPK while I had a cup of pee. It looks close to positive. What is my body doing? Heres photos of the HPT and the OPK.
 



Attached Files:







A8ECEC55-9926-4206-835B-5453960D636E.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 7









ACE4068C-A70D-4073-9FBF-2A0C941BF571.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It does look close Jelly! Woot. Can you see a line on the HPT? I thought I see a shadow but could need a computer cleaning lol


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hoping :haha: I thought I could but Ive been spending the last few days thinking that so I dont trust myself anymore! Ive discovered that Wilkos sells packs of 2 pink dye tests for £1 so Im probably just going to keep peeing on them every day until I get AF because everyone needs a hobby right? :lol:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sounds like a great hobby to me! 

Hcg results came in: 325 miu currently. I will go back on Monday and hopefully they will have gone way up! Praying! I am one of those women that start with a 0,1, or 2 HCG though. So hopefully that is a good number for me!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Sounds like a good number Hoping. Keeping everything crossed for lots of rising HCG!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great numbers!


----------



## tdog

Fantastic numbers hoping :) xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks guys! Now hoping they double appropriately!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed that they will! :)


----------



## Momof2onetube

Great number Hoping!! :happydance:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Sorry Jelly :( So weird. Maybe the Fitbit doesn't work for everyone that way? We will have to see once you get your BFP.
> 
> Just for documentation purposes I took my temp orally and vaginal this am. Not that everyone has the same temp but in case it helps any of you my temp at 5:58 AM was 97.90 F oral and 98.34 F vag.
> 
> I think you are fine Kay you are early in the CD right? Like right after AF? should be totally fine to still see the adjustment for Ovulation.

Yeah I'm on cd6 so hoping that one small slip up won't matter. Thank you! Great numbers on hcg!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Jelly I keep thinking I see a shadow too! How confusing for you. I hope you get an answer for real soon. Limbo is a real pain in the ass place to be!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

How is everyone today?! Anyone gonna be in the TWW soon?


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> How is everyone today?! Anyone gonna be in the TWW soon?

:hi: hoping sorry not been on I'm full of bloody cold but not yet I'm only CD 6 only roughly 10 days till I ovulate now to twiddle my thumbs until then :rofl: xx

How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Woah Tdog I am way ahead of myself huh? LOL 

I am feeling okay :) Lil more nausea today but it is very mild. Just feels like I have a very mild hang over lol. Not sure this lil girl/guy likes spaghetti but I love it soooo this should be interesting. Boobs getting a little more itchy/fuller tonight with a shooting pain down left one. Leaking discharge so have to keep checking myself. Had a few cramps today on right and then left side but they go away. So far so good and not feeling that pregnant yet but there is still time!


----------



## pamg

I'm due to ovulate around Wed. Went for reflexology yesterday, she worked on balancing my hormones. I think some people can ovulate slightly earlier after reflexology so I'll see what happens this month. Even if it doesnt help with TTC it was lovely & relaxing which was just what I needed!xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Tdog I hope you feel better soon! 

Hoping Im loving see that ticker youve got there now. So exciting!

Pamg reflexology sounds good. I had acupuncture last time around and I loved it. I always felt very relaxed afterwards.

No news from me really, OPK has faded right back. RPR still up and temps still down. Pure limbo.


----------



## mrsmummy2

AF almost gone here, but think we've decided to take a back seat on TTC for now ... not overly happy about it but I definitely feel less stressed out!
I'll still be here to keep up to date with everyone if thats ok!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Cd26 and all my opk for the past week are showing like this. So done with waiting for ovulation. The tww is a complete breeze than this! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1043807&stc=1&d=1537693904
 



Attached Files:







20180922_100136.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 28


----------



## tdog

Hoping yey for feeling good apart from the nausea booo I'm loving the ticker you have :)

Pamg fingers crossed for you this month acupuncture is so relaxing aswell I loved it hope it works for you:flower:

Jelly oh no hate that your in limbo how frustrating for you:cry:

Mrsmummy of course you can still hang here :flower:

Peanut how odd they look almost positive are they positive irl sometimes this site drains the colours so can't really tell if they are, the I'm blind really :haha: fingers crossed for you xx

AFM af has stopped now this cold wants to sod off tbh lol but this period was so weird no clots or anything I always have clots sorry a bit of tmi their, woke up feeling nauseous don't no weather that's because of the cold or got a bug, my head is banging aswell, I better be feeling better when I ovulate xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Mrs less stress is good! Will you be NTNP? 

Peanut hate it when that happens! Are you temping as well or just going by OPKs?

Tdog From what I remember, no clots is meant to be a sign of a healthier period so maybe its a good thing? Has it been weird in any other way?

Im still cramping so much. I reckon Ive probably got some cysts going on. I hate PCOS. I really felt like I had it under control until this cycle. Need to get back to stricter diets and might try that natural PCOS stuff. Insitol? Is that what its called? Anyone tried it?


----------



## tdog

No just that tbh but it wasn't as heavy as it normally is, I guess every period different aswell xx

I've never heard of that hun but hope someome nos for you fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yep i think we'll be ntnp for now. Will see how it goes! Maybe less stress is all we need :)

I hope you get out of limbo soon jelly :hugs:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Tdog those opk strips are usually good but this cycle is throwing me. I think they are negative be use when they are positive the test and ctrl line go dark together and when negative the control goes first then the test. 

Jelly no temping just opk. I couldn't do with the stress of temping lol but I might try it again next month.. My boobs are getting so sore I just need it to come now. 

Jelly hope you come out of limbo soon x


----------



## Momof2onetube

:wave: I&#8217;m back in today or tomorrow. But also really out lol. We definitely didn&#8217;t bd enough, once in my fertile window? I&#8217;m pretty sure I ov&#8217;d yesterday as I was super crampy for a good couple hours. We last bd&#8217;d Thursday so my chances are slim :shrug:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Jelly- So sorry you are going through this. PCOS really does suck! I hope you ovulate soon or get that BFP! My ticker may end up changing once i get my scan because per my LMP I am actually a week ahead so 5 weeks 6 days but I am 90% sure I ovulated late. SO I will keep it this way for a bit. 

Tdog- Yes I noticed my periods were different each cycle too it seemed. I hope you are starting to feel better. Sorry about the cold!!! :( 

Pamg- Fingers crossed for ovulation after the reflex! Relaxation is always good. 

Mrs- I hope you can have a stress free cycle and I hope you get that BFP real soon. I would love for you to stick around too!

AFM My heart rate had jumped from 67 where it had been to 71 the other day and yesterday was back down to 69 which scared me a little not gonna lie but then went back up to 70 today. Good news is it has been 7 days since I got the BFP on the digitals and no bleeding. I am relaxing slightly. I will get blood work done again tomorrow at exactly 2:00 PM which is when I went Thursday and should have results Tuesday morning. Fingers crossed it has doubled twice. I am nervous!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hi all

Hoping yay for the ticker! Fab to see it on here!

Jelly so sorry your still in limbo! I have PCOS aswell but haven't tried that. Hopefully someone has and can advise you. 

Tdog sorry for feeling crappy. Hopefully it buggers off before O

Mrs M good luck with NTNP. Hopefully the relaxed approach does the trick!

Pamg gpod luck for catching the egg!

Peanut hopefully your opks turn positive soon so you can start the tww!

Sorry if I missed anyone lol

AFM I'm cd8 and super proud of myself I've been waking to my alarm to temp over the weekend! May be like 10 mins or so difference than in the week but that's ok right? Looking forward to seeing how temps differ around O time. I'm intrigued lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Wow I missed a whole sling of posts before I responded! Sorry guys. 

Momof2- Can you BD this am just in case you have a chance of catching it still? 

Kay- I think with in 10 mins should be fine. I honestly was one of those that could get up and walk around for a few mins and temp and it would be the same temp each time as what it should have been if I was laying down. It didn't change much for me but I did it vaginally so maybe that keeps it more stable? Not sure as I didn't stick with it long because it stressed me out way to much!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Peanut- Sorry if I missed this question being asked but did you do a pregnancy test? I had OPKS for the whole week leading right up to two days before AF was due then they went negative. In fact I have most of my ovulation tests in this thread so you can see the time/date stamps. It was crazy and I was super confused.


----------



## Momof2onetube

No hun, OH is still away :nope: I guess it&#8217;s ok, I won&#8217;t be itching to test early knowing in fact I won&#8217;t get a bfp :haha: I already had my temper tantrum over being out this month :rofl:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh boo Momof2! I am sorry. Will he be back soon? Are you doing opks to confirm the cramping or you decided against that this month? ?


----------



## tdog

Tbh I'm not as snotty as I have been the past couple days feeling a little better but so glad I'm not oving yet as I'm in no mood or got the energy :rofl:

Hoping yey for the blood tests can't wait and you'll get your digi soon won't you? Xx

Kay yey for temping no 10 mins doesn't matter at all my body so use to it now I just get up and do it lol xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay for not being as snotty lol! I have done like every test tdog. This is the one from this am. I don&#8217;t really need the digitals now that I have the blood test mon but I paid 23 bucks for them so u know I will pee on it haha.

Edit: I get the digi's on Tuesday delivered to my work haha!
 



Attached Files:







19BBBF7B-F0FB-4CCC-8D72-948BEAEBA67A.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hoping- I&#8217;ve done opks, yesterday mid morning was near positive, I think I missed my surge. Gonna try again around 11, if it&#8217;s still not pos then I&#8217;m gonna assume I missed it


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

momof2- Hubby coming back soon? Jump him if so! haha I hope you didn't miss your surge yet!

Omg MOM of2 - I have been on your OPK thread. What a dummy I AM this morning lol! Sorry girl


----------



## Hickory

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> AFM My heart rate had jumped from 67 where it had been to 71 the other day and yesterday was back down to 69 which scared me a little not gonna lie but then went back up to 70 today. Good news is it has been 7 days since I got the BFP on the digitals and no bleeding. I am relaxing slightly. I will get blood work done again tomorrow at exactly 2:00 PM which is when I went Thursday and should have results Tuesday morning. Fingers crossed it has doubled twice. I am nervous!

Just wanted to jump in here (I've been stalking this thread and quietly cheering everyone on)

My RHR was 59-60 prior to pregnancy and climbed to 66 at it's peak. Over the past 30 days, it dropped steadily from 66 to 55. My doctor said it's nothing to worry about, and my concern that my RHR has never been this low before was countered with, "Well, you've never been pregnant before!" She said they will monitor it, but 55 is in the range of normal. Try not to worry and don't read into it too much if/when your RHR varies!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hickory- You do not need to worry. The heart rate climbs only in the very beginning and then levels back off as your body gets used to pumping all that extra blood for pregnancy. You are 9 weeks so it should be going back down :) Congrats girly!!


----------



## Hickory

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Hickory- You do not need to worry. The heart rate climbs only in the very beginning and then levels back off as your body gets used to pumping all that extra blood for pregnancy. You are 9 weeks so it should be going back down :) Congrats girly!!

Thank you!! I noticed my energy level has improved as well, so it's nice to feel normal again. Doesn't stop me from wishing I had more symptoms, though! Military insurance doesn't provide a first scan until after 10 weeks, so I'm impatiently waiting for Oct 3rd at 11 weeks to finally see baby. :happydance:


----------



## Convie

got my flashing smiley right on time, like clockwork which means I will be ovulating and back in my TWW on Wednesday, OH has found out he will be on land by Wednesday as well, he's also going to find out on Monday if he can get Thursday and Friday off so he can also be here Wednesday night, but if not he's booking me a hotel to stay at so we can DTD :happydance::happydance:
this is my favourite part of TTC :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







20180923_144839.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Convie

momof2 sorry to hear about missing O :( I've also been having temper tantrums about oh not being here during mine so I get ya, bloody men pick their time ehh!! hoping some little spermies found a nice resting spot while waiting for the egg anyway, you never know it does seem to happen when people least expect it :dust:

Kay well done with temping!! :happydance:

hoping I love seeing how dark your test is getting :cloud9:

tdog sorry to hear you're sick, hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## tdog

Oh no momof2 what a bummer but you never no hopefully a :spermy: is still around :)

Hoping loving the dark line :happydance: yes you'll need to pee on that digi :)

Convie men are so inconsiderate when the time comes ain't they on another note so glad he has booked you into hotel :sex: and yeyfor flashing smiley :)

Hickory so nice to see you here :hi: hope your feeling well :) xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay for flashing smiley convie!! Catch that EGG! 

Hickory- Ugh that stinks. I have insurance through work and will be getting on Tricare because of spouse soon so that is good to know. Glad I didn't wait for that insurance to kick in before calling to make my appt lol.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Mo2 really hope youve managed to catch it, you never know!

Convie yay, youre definitely in the best bit! 

Hoping good luck with the blood draw!

Kay well done on the temping! Sorry youve got PCOS too, I cant remember if youve said before but are you having an treatment for it?

Tdog I think Ive caught your cold :haha: or more likely the horrid virus that DS1 has caught at school. I was all achey this morning and just fell asleep (I never nap in the day) and have woken up with a sore throat and lots of aching. Im tucked up in bed watching football while DH entertains the kids so it could be worse!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Turns out I didnt miss my surge. 11am on cd14 as it should be! I hope my OH is home soon, kinda need him :haha:
 



Attached Files:







94B92E27-766E-42B2-9CB1-7DBA84666CD3.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hurrayyyyyyyy!!!!!! Get it girl!!!!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Woohoo Mo2! Hope hes back soon!


----------



## Convie

Momof2onetube said:


> Turns out I didnt miss my surge. 11am on cd14 as it should be! I hope my OH is home soon, kinda need him :haha:

woo get on that D!! :dust:


----------



## tdog

Oh yey momof2 hurry up oh she needs you :haha:

Jelly oh no hope you feel better soon how crap I've not long woke from a nap I'm at my mams house always feels good to nod at mams :haha: xx


----------



## tdog

Oh and jelly looks like your not far from me then? About 40 mins away :) xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks ladies! I feel much more reassured now. It's literally only been minutes difference so should be accurate enough. Fingers crossed!

Yay hoping test is looking beautiful as always!

Convie you go girl! Jump him like you never have done lol

Momof yay so happy you didn't miss your surge! Go catch that egg!

Thanks jelly! Not at the moment. But if I have no joy with conceiving I'm going back to my gp to ask for some help. Hoping it won't come to that though!


----------



## Convie

and he's gone until Wednesday, we squeezed a quicky in and he had to run off straight after!
I hate it when he leaves, the house is so quiet :cry:


----------



## jellybeanxx

tdog said:


> Oh and jelly looks like your not far from me then? About 40 mins away :) xx

Yes! Must be a north east based virus :haha: 
Just has to switch to desktop view to have a look as I use the mobile site which doesnt show the location. Never realised you were so close by. I was actually about to check when I noticed you said Mam and I thought eeeh wonder if shes a local lass :lol:


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Oh and jelly looks like your not far from me then? About 40 mins away :) xx
> 
> Yes! Must be a north east based virus :haha:
> Just has to switch to desktop view to have a look as I use the mobile site which doesnt show the location. Never realised you were so close by. I was actually about to check when I noticed you said Mam and I thought eeeh wonder if shes a local lass :lol:Click to expand...

Yep very local eee most of the women on here I see are from miles away and your literally up the road :haha: So you could have caught it I sneezed and went 40 mile up the road :haha: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Its a very real possibility tdog :haha:


----------



## Momof2onetube

And Im in! Tww starts tomorrow :D


----------



## jellybeanxx

Horray Mo2! Glad the timing worked out for you!


----------



## Convie

so this morning I feel like the biggest dickhead going, I left my car keys in OHs car!! I have my neighbour taking my kids to school, they also have my house keys on so I can't even leave the house now until he's home :dohh: now I'm really hoping an praying he gets Thursday and Friday off, otherwise I'm up poop creak without a paddle! &#128555;
seriously contemplating renting a car out for a week :lol:


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> so this morning I feel like the biggest dickhead going, I left my car keys in OHs car!! I have my neighbour taking my kids to school, they also have my house keys on so I can't even leave the house now until he's home :dohh: now I'm really hoping an praying he gets Thursday and Friday off, otherwise I'm up poop creak without a paddle! &#55357;&#56875;
> seriously contemplating renting a car out for a week :lol:

Omg what a horrible situation to be in fingers crossed he off Thurs Friday xx

Momof2 yey for tww xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Oh no Convie! What a nightmare! Hope your day gets better.

Ive just order some inositol powder so will see if it does any good. Its meant to work like metformin which was brilliant for me so fx it does the same. I miss the excitement of a proper 2WW!


----------



## Convie

thanks girls, still no contact from OH, I'm sorting out booking at 48 hour test drive of a ecosport, its a car OH is looking into getting anyway once his car finally bites the bullet or I get pregnant whichever comes first, by how things are going think his car will be first as its sounding worse and worse everytime we drive it (I also may have spun it out on a roundabout on Saturday :dohh:) and it should hopefully help with the no car issue, just wish this damn man would get back to me!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ugh convie that sucks!! Hope he gets back to you soon. 

Momof2 yay!!! So glad you got DH in time! 

Jelly good luck with this ino hope it brings about a good egg for ya!


----------



## mme

I could be 1dpo today not sure as not bothered with ov tests this month, had a tiny bit of aching last few days so could even ov today.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Cycle buddies mme! Good luck hun :dust:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

ooo yay people back in the TWW!! Come on BFPS!!! :)

AFM- My tests were not due to arrive until tomorrow but it says on Amazon it will be delivered today. EXCITING!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Good luck mom2 and mme.. you guys have had a full cycle and are back in the tww and I'm still twiddling my thumbs waiting to o.. cd27 over here :-( 

Jelly I feel your pain with the cycles you just never know if your coming or going!

Convie sorry to hear about your troubles hope your partner gets back to you. 

Tdog you are nearly gearing up for o. Fx! Maybe I will be in the tww window with you then. 

Mrs sorry about af.. maybe a relaxed cycle will help. I'm as chilled as can be and maybe I have actually od and missed it lol!

Hoping when are you booking to see the ob or midwife x


----------



## Convie

peanut I hope you ov soon :( :hugs:


----------



## Convie

Good news OH has contacted me finally and he's gotten Thursday and Friday off which means he's home Wednesday for a long fertile weekend :happydance:

bad news I found out you cant use ovusense while spotting and I spot all the way up to the day I ovulate so now I'm wondering if I should cancel my order seeing as I'm not allowed to actually use it? :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay convie! Glad he will be home in time. 

Peanut-So sorry you and Jelly are waiting to ovulate/get af/get bfp :( I see my OB on October 8th so two more weeks!


----------



## Convie

can I ask what thermometers you girls use? I had a babymad one and it died within a couple days so not sure which to get now


----------



## jellybeanxx

Convie I used to use babymad, mine lasted ages though, then I had a femometer for a while which is the Bluetooth one. It worked well but expensive for what it was I think. I use an Ava bracelet now because Im obsessed with TTC gadgets :haha: I wonder if the reason you cant use ovusense while spotting is in case it becomes full blown bleeding? Is it a lot of spotting? Might be worth sending them an email and asking. 

Peanut sorry you have ridiculous cycles too. Its so stressful! Fx you ov soon.

Hoping how did you get on with the conception indicator tests?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Jelly- It hasn't been delivered yet. Since delivered before 8 pm today it is 2:19 PM here ugh!! lol Just gave blood though so hoping for good numbers tomorrow!!!


----------



## tdog

Hoping yey for the delivery hope it's with you soon.

Peanut I'm still waiting to o aswell hopfully it be next week :)

Convie I use babymad I've had mine for 5 years and it's been fine still going now :)

Yey mme and momof2 bfps at the ready :)


----------



## Convie

jellybeanxx said:


> Convie I used to use babymad, mine lasted ages though, then I had a femometer for a while which is the Bluetooth one. It worked well but expensive for what it was I think. I use an Ava bracelet now because IÂm obsessed with TTC gadgets :haha: I wonder if the reason you canÂt use ovusense while spotting is in case it becomes full blown bleeding? Is it a lot of spotting? Might be worth sending them an email and asking.
> 
> Peanut sorry you have ridiculous cycles too. ItÂs so stressful! Fx you ov soon.
> 
> Hoping how did you get on with the conception indicator tests?

I did send them an email asking, i did say its more like blood tinged cm and I got this response

"Hi Jade

Thank you for your email.

If you are spotting continuously or for many days during the cycle, you will find it difficult to use OvuSense. It is really important to be consistent with your use, particularly leading up to ovulation and therefore you may find that at the moment OvuSense wouldnât be suitable for you.

Kind regards

Kate"

the other person said it was for hygiene reasons :/
sucks cos I was kind of excited, I want an ava bracelet but not going to pay Â£250 for one, just hoping ovusense give me a refund :lol:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It doesn't really matter what these tests say though lol I will have my blood numbers tomorrow so that is what really counts.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Got my test and of course couldnt wait to use it with FMU which is recommended but here we go. Diluted urine cuz I drink a crap load of water yayyyyyy
 



Attached Files:







1EE4874E-FCA3-4521-B9DB-93AA0CC340DA.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Got my test and of course couldnt wait to use it with FMU which is recommended but here we go. Diluted urine cuz I drink a crap load of water yayyyyyy

Oh yey I love it so your about 4-5 weeks then xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Yay Hoping! What a lovely sight and Im sure tomorrows numbers will be awesome too. So excited for you!!

Convie thats such a pain! I wonder if theyre just covering themselves? Hopefully theyll give you a discount but if not, Id be tempted to try using it anyway if its just blood tinged CM. Have you ever had that looked into or has it just always been normal for you? 
I know what you mean about the Ava bracelet, theyve really put the price up! I think it was around £180 when I got mine but I made it all back by putting my referral code on another forum, so havent actually paid anything for it!


----------



## Convie

jellybeanxx said:


> Yay Hoping! What a lovely sight and IÂm sure tomorrowÂs numbers will be awesome too. So excited for you!!
> 
> Convie thatÂs such a pain! I wonder if theyÂre just covering themselves? Hopefully theyÂll give you a discount but if not, IÂd be tempted to try using it anyway if itÂs just blood tinged CM. Have you ever had that looked into or has it just always been normal for you?
> I know what you mean about the Ava bracelet, theyÂve really put the price up! I think it was around Â£180 when I got mine but I made it all back by putting my referral code on another forum, so havenÂt actually paid anything for it!

its not normal, it started about 4 months ago but its due to adenomyosis, it gets slowly worse each period I have and this is just something its now caused, I seem to get a new "thing" every 3-6 months to go along with it.

yeah probs is due to covering themselves, so I don't know, I ovulate pretty regularly I just want to make sure I am Oing and not just having LH surges :lol:
I dunno if they don't refund my order I guess I will try it but its taking forever to arrive anyway they keep pushing my delivery date back :shrug:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am 3 weeks from my suspected ovulation day tomorrow so 2-3 is accurate. I heard it takes HCG of 2,700 something to make the test show a 3 plus.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Yay Hoping! How exciting :happydance: I have one of those in my cupboard that I&#8217;m impatiently waiting to use :haha:


----------



## mme

Momof2onetube said:


> Yay Hoping! How exciting :happydance: I have one of those in my cupboard that Im impatiently waiting to use :haha:

I have one too !! Had It 8 months so very impatiently waiting to use it now. Please let this be our month.
When I saw the 1-2 weeks with my dd is what made It sink in I was actually pregnant even though I had several positive ics


----------



## Momof2onetube

I really hope so mme!! We need more bfps to roll in here :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes COME ON BFPS!!!!! :) Good luck MME and everyone!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Mo2 and mme I also have a couple of them in my bathroom drawer. Im not using them until Ive seen a definite BFP on something reliable. Too expensive to waste!

Convie that all sounds so frustrating! TTC is hard enough without extra weird things in your cycle to worry about. Hope you can at least get the ovusense issue sorted soon so you dont have that to worry about as well when it was meant to be something that made things less complicated!


----------



## tdog

Morning ladies how are we today? I still feel like poo but getting their my head feels like it in a vice :cry: now oh said he has a sore throat I'm due to o in a week I hope he not getting ill I need him:haha: was at hospital yesterday I have type to diabetes so they have said before getting pregnant need to have insulin, I'm on insulin now had to go a way up the road to the hospital tho find my way round the place was a nightmare, they also said my blood pressure is up aswell :cry: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hope you feel better soon tdog! Good youve got the insulin sorted, important to keep blood sugars controlled from the start. Ive had GD in both my pregnancies (it disappears after the baby is born thankfully) but it started early with DS2 so I had to have heart scans for him in case Id had uncontrolled sugars before it was diagnosed. It was scary times! Have you heard of GDUK? Theyve got a great Facebook group. Its mostly GD Mams but there are also ladies with T1 and T2. I found the support and advice so helpful in my last pregnancy.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good Morning. Sorry you are having to deal with that TDOG and not feeling well and now DH not feeling well :( Hope you guys get better soon. I am feeling fine here. My sex dreams are changing to dreams where I am running from Reptiles or trying to save my children from them. How odd. LOL Alligators/Snakes and Turtles are in my dreams not that I am running from Turtles but two nights in a row now this is what it has been about. Oh but there was a sex scene in the one night before and last night I was kissing some stranger but no sex LOL. Symptoms are weird for me. Last two days I started to feel more nausea and was excited about that but so far this morning .. Nothing. It is only 7:15 AM though lol.


----------



## Convie

thanks jelly it's all sorted now, they've refunded me my money so used the money to buy a new basal thermometer.

oh no tdog I hope you feel better soon, this cold seems to be really dragging for you :( :hugs:

oh hoping I really do not miss pregnancy dreams :lol: they can be crazy vivid sometimes too!

AFM I am getting some serious right sided stabbing pains, could this be ovulation pain? not due to O until tomorrow, I haven't taken my tests yet because I had a uti and have been trying to flush it out so my urine is very very diluted atm :dohh: also having lower back pain and my uterus feels blocked already, the blocked feeling it usually a 1st day on period thing, I'm already calling myself as out this month due to all of this, feels like my uterus is extra inflamed this month which will make for too much of a toxic environment for an egg to attach to :shrug:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ugh Convie! That sounds so painful :( So sorry. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## tdog

Jelly I had gd with my second but didn't no until later in the pregnancy with him and a year later it came back I had type 2, it is controlled as such now it's just they want as you say to keep it controlled. Oh never heard of that I'll have a look :) thank you xx

Hoping them dreams sound wild :haha: I don't remember having dreams like that when preg with any of mine lol could be wrong tho :haha: im just hoping oh is better before weekend as need to start then lol. Xx

Convie oh no fingers crossed you are not ovulating yet need to wait :) and fab news for getting your money back xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I have had crazy dreams my whole life they are just getting more interesting while preggo lol


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I have had crazy dreams my whole life they are just getting more interesting while preggo lol

I had one the other night that made me laugh oh proposed to me :rofl: makes me laugh because he has told me he doesn't want to marry again but at same time make me :cry: because I'd love to get married xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I&#8217;m good here, bored now :haha: bd&#8217;d last night just to cover our bases, I&#8217;ll give OH a short break now :rofl: not testing til 11 or 12dpo as I seem to get lines at 9dpo that disappear so if I see a line at 11 or 12 I may be convinced


----------



## tdog

Yey for covering all bases and yes I don't blame you for waiting, I've told myself this cycle to not test until 10dpo and not 6-7dpo :rofl: xx


----------



## Convie

not sure what's going on here, I took my last clearblues advance strip just now, pee was a lot less dilated and it's flashing smiley, should be solid by now ready for tomorrow, took the strip that goes in it out and really light compared to yesterday's, yesterday's was really dark, and took a cheapie opk, yesterday's opk was kind of mid range colour, not positive but still dark and today there's not even a slightest sign of a second line :/ don't know if I've just ovulated or maybe my body is super messed up? Bright side me and OH did DTD Sunday night just in case, but still my body hasn't done this before, really want to go get more ovulation tests but I still have no car :hissy:
 



Attached Files:







20180925_143849.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> not sure what's going on here, I took my last clearblues advance strip just now, pee was a lot less dilated and it's flashing smiley, should be solid by now ready for tomorrow, took the strip that goes in it out and really light compared to yesterday's, yesterday's was really dark, and took a cheapie opk, yesterday's opk was kind of mid range colour, not positive but still dark and today there's not even a slightest sign of a second line :/ don't know if I've just ovulated or maybe my body is super messed up? Bright side me and OH did DTD Sunday night just in case, but still my body hasn't done this before, really want to go get more ovulation tests but I still have no car :hissy:

Awww no hun it might turn solid smiley tomorrow but you won't no I just read you've used last one :cry: what times oh back tomorrow? Xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Aww Tdog I am sorry! I hope he changes his mind.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Convie- Oh no! It prob would be solid tomorrow. Ehh! Good luck hun. 

momof2- I do not blame you either. Good luck for testing I cant wait!! 

Tdog- Lol you will be testing early I am sure but I wish you the best of luck also~ 

AFM- Blood TEST is back in and I went from 324 to 1796!!! Yay doubling every 30 hours :) So happy! PHEW!!!! I am gonna try to relax and calm myself now haha

Edit: Double time of 38 hours woops not 30 lol


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hoping thats brilliant, sounds like the bean is well and truly snuggled in!

Tdog we all know youll be POAS at 6DPO :haha: (and Ill be POAS even when I dont ovulate!)

Convie thats so confusing! Its so annoying when you dont know whats happening inside your own body :wacko:

Mo2 hope the 2WW passes quickly!

AFM still nothing, so bored now! Just want my new cycle to start.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Great news hoping!


----------



## Convie

he's back at 8-9pm tomorrow Tdog.

just wondering girls but do you think possibly my uti could have messed me up?
trying to figure out how to get more tests without paying up the ass :rofl:


----------



## Convie

oh hoping lovely news on the numbers! :cloud9:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Great numbers Hoping!! :D


----------



## tdog

Yey hoping fantastic numbers :) I hope he does aswell sometimes gets me down but then I think we'll he letting me have another baby. Xx

Jelly yea your probably right their I'll be testing early as usual probably at 6 even tho implanta tion can happen between 6-12dpo lol xx

Convie uti could mess with your body just hope it hasn't tho :cry: some ovulation tests o get off Amazon I have prime so next day delivery, have you a asda near you? Could someone take you just trying to think of ways just sad as own ovulation tests are really good xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Waiting, waiting and more waiting!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180925-175303.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Waiting, waiting and more waiting!:haha:

Cd9 here and I did one don't no why seen as tho I don't get a positive till 16-17 last cycle it was at cd14 flashing smiley CD 16 flashing smiley and cd17 solid smiley and positive opk and CD 18 solid smiley and positive opk, when do you get a positive opk? Xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

The last cycle my positives were on cd15 and cd 16 and I O'd on cd17. I'm only cd10 today but it already looks like o may happen earlier what do you think? X


----------



## Kaymumof2

Sorry your feeling unwell tdog!

Convie sorry about the uti. I think its possible that it could affect O. I'd keep testing every day to see if any change 

Hoping whoop! Look at those numbers! Fantastic news!


----------



## Kaymumof2

This is my chart so far
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180925-181942.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tdog

Kay my opks normally stay like that a few days to a week before a positive one every month they say you literal phase stays the same so if you have a 14 days lp then it will stay that xx


----------



## Convie

okay I'm sorry I feel like I'm being so annoying but I've just had a streak of bright red blood, it's not like my usual spotting, I spot old brown period blood before ovulation, this is bright and fresh like I caught myself shaving, I've taken a pic but I don't want to be too tmi, but I'm now just super duper confused I'm taking an opk with every pee but all still super negative, will carry on taking one with every pee but my mind boggling


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Kay my opks normally stay like that a few days to a week before a positive one every month they say you literal phase stays the same so if you have a 14 days lp then it will stay that xx

I od on cd 17 last cycle and got af on cd 31. So who knows what will happen this time around? That's why I'm glad I'm tracking all of this per cycle because of pcos I need to see if/where I fluctuate etc. Kinda gathering evidence incase I need doctors assistance xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> okay I'm sorry I feel like I'm being so annoying but I've just had a streak of bright red blood, it's not like my usual spotting, I spot old brown period blood before ovulation, this is bright and fresh like I caught myself shaving, I've taken a pic but I don't want to be too tmi, but I'm now just super duper confused I'm taking an opk with every pee but all still super negative, will carry on taking one with every pee but my mind boggling

Awww hun I really feel for you. Perhaps it's a bleed due to the uti. I know alot of the time you get blood in the urine with those. So maybe this is why it's coming out for you


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> okay I'm sorry I feel like I'm being so annoying but I've just had a streak of bright red blood, it's not like my usual spotting, I spot old brown period blood before ovulation, this is bright and fresh like I caught myself shaving, I've taken a pic but I don't want to be too tmi, but I'm now just super duper confused I'm taking an opk with every pee but all still super negative, will carry on taking one with every pee but my mind boggling
> 
> Awww hun I really feel for you. Perhaps it's a bleed due to the uti. I know alot of the time you get blood in the urine with those. So maybe this is why it's coming out for youClick to expand...

no I have chronic UTIs (or used to before I changed to my 100% cotton only underwear and no bubble baths rule lol) and gave bled a few times due to them but wasn't like this, this wasn't diluted in the slightest, also when I bleed that's when it's an unbarable uti this one isnt a go doctors and get antis one it's more of a flush it out with a pint of water one (I actually think OH swimmers may have caused it :lol: tmi?) 

I have been googling and it could be an ovulation bleed, only confusing because of the neg tests I'm hoping maybe it's a sign I will ov tomorrow, maybe my estrogen is super high but my LH isn't yet? 
god ttcing isn't good for a chronic over thinker like me!! 
going to hope neighbour doesn't have work tomorrow and can drive me to superdrug to get a new clearblue :lol: also going to use so many cheap opks :rofl: 

going to try and think positive and just assume it's a super strong eggo for now


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> Kaymumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convie said:
> 
> 
> okay I'm sorry I feel like I'm being so annoying but I've just had a streak of bright red blood, it's not like my usual spotting, I spot old brown period blood before ovulation, this is bright and fresh like I caught myself shaving, I've taken a pic but I don't want to be too tmi, but I'm now just super duper confused I'm taking an opk with every pee but all still super negative, will carry on taking one with every pee but my mind boggling
> 
> Awww hun I really feel for you. Perhaps it's a bleed due to the uti. I know alot of the time you get blood in the urine with those. So maybe this is why it's coming out for youClick to expand...
> 
> no I have chronic UTIs (or used to before I changed to my 100% cotton only underwear and no bubble baths rule lol) and gave bled a few times due to them but wasn't like this, this wasn't diluted in the slightest, also when I bleed that's when it's an unbarable uti this one isnt a go doctors and get antis one it's more of a flush it out with a pint of water one (I actually think OH swimmers may have caused it :lol: tmi?)
> 
> I have been googling and it could be an ovulation bleed, only confusing because of the neg tests I'm hoping maybe it's a sign I will ov tomorrow, maybe my estrogen is super high but my LH isn't yet?
> god ttcing isn't good for a chronic over thinker like me!!
> going to hope neighbour doesn't have work tomorrow and can drive me to superdrug to get a new clearblue :lol: also going to use so many cheap opks :rofl:
> 
> going to try and think positive and just assume it's a super strong eggo for nowClick to expand...

Lol to be honest having So much sex caused me to have a uti before when I first started ttc. Think my body was like wtf is going on here it don't usually happen this often! &#128514;&#128514;
Perhaps it is an O bleed and for some reason that's happening before your surge is showing on tests. I'm waiting to O aswell. Let's see if we end up O'ing on the same day again! &#128522;


----------



## Convie

oh that would be nice to have an O buddy, means will be testing at same time again! let's hope we are!

I keep thinking I already O' today and missed it but if I did I'm really glad me ans OH had sex on Sunday so still a chance either way :rofl:

not that I'm going to tell him the boy has a really low sex drive so I will get another lay out of him tomorrow either way... you know... just to be sure :haha:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> oh that would be nice to have an O buddy, means will be testing at same time again! let's hope we are!
> 
> I keep thinking I already O' today and missed it but if I did I'm really glad me ans OH had sex on Sunday so still a chance either way :rofl:
> 
> not that I'm going to tell him the boy has a really low sex drive so I will get another lay out of him tomorrow either way... you know... just to be sure :haha:

Oh absolutely I enjoy comparing tests/symptoms!

Quite possibly hun and if so you'll be covered but yeah I agree jump dh again just so you definitely know either way that you covered all bases. 

I'm intrigued to see how temping goes this cycle. My first time of trying it. I'm cd 10 and remembered every day so far. I'm really hoping it will tell me that I did infact O and ofcourse if there is any implantation dip etc! I am now doing opks aswell just because I need to also pee on something &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## tdog

Kay it sounds like you have caught my addiction :rofl: when you o your temp will dip then rise back up click on my chart and scroll to last cycle you'll see what I mean. Xx

Convie oh no yea I've heard a uti can cause some bleeding and yes it would throw me also about the opks so strange hopefully you o tomorrow like you originally thought and hopefully you can get to shop, I get my monitor sticks from amazon 32 pound for 20 refill sticks, not helpful now that you need them now lol xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Strange Convie. Maybe a big egg is coming out and caused a little fresh bleeding as it tries to get ready to release?


----------



## Convie

Kay good job remembering, hoping I do rememebr when I start! the whole thing looks confusing but actually really satisfying watching everyone's temp tickers change :lol:

thanks girls hoping it's just a strange O too and it's still on time :) my body likes to keep me on my toes :dohh:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

YAY FOR TESTS TO START HAPPENING SOON!!! I can't wait for some more BFPS!


----------



## Kaymumof2

I know tdog. Not sure how I'll ever stop even after baby #3 &#128514;&#128514; xx

Thanks convie I'm surprised I've remembered every day but it's up again today so hoping O happens soon. Opk is negative so I think it's still a few days away.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Convie random bleeding is so frustrating! Ive heard it can be caused by hormone fluctuations but also ovulation. Hopefully its just a sign of impending super ovulation for you!
I had 4 days of spotting in this cycle and I still dont know what caused it :nope:


----------



## tdog

Kay so frustrating when you don't have a reason to pre on something :rofl: some months I'm ok when I wasn't trying other I needed to so just order cheapies then sit like a dip stick looking at it :rofl:

Feeling better today ladies dtd last night not even in fertile window yet but glow says it's a 6.7% chance :haha: I'm going to order pre-seed later should come Friday ready for my fertile window :) be nice to have a summer baby xx


----------



## Convie

yeah that's what I read on Google too jelly, today is meant to be my peak day, but clearblues are still flashing smiley (my neighbour took me to get a new box) and my opks are still super negative


----------



## tdog

Convie yey you got some more :) maybe off month with the uti :( xx

I no some of you ladies used pre-seed do you use every time you bd? Xx


----------



## Convie

yeah probably, as long as I get my peak while OH is here, will be staying at his parents this weekend and we are going to a wedding so going to be a problem keeping quiet though if it happens during then :haha:

never used preseed but good luck with it :D


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay for more sticks convie! You are using the new sticks in the old applicator though right? Dumb question probably but just figured I would check since you do not want to start a whole new reading on the new one that comes in the box. Hope you get your solid soon!


----------



## pamg

tdog said:


> Convie yey you got some more :) maybe off month with the uti :( xx
> 
> I no some of you ladies used pre-seed do you use every time you bd? Xx

I've started using Conceive plus this month & been using it everytime we bd. 
I had my positive opk this morning,hope I'm lucky this month.
I'm feeling really sad today for my best friend,shes had ivf this month & started heavy bleeding today so its not looking good for her :-(


----------



## Convie

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Yay for more sticks convie! You are using the new sticks in the old applicator though right? Dumb question probably but just figured I would check since you do not want to start a whole new reading on the new one that comes in the box. Hope you get your solid soon!

yeah I did with the first one, then tried putting the already used stick in the new one and may have now mixed the old and new up, so next reading I may be a bit screwed, I wasn't sure if I should have used the old or the new one, I do find it silly how the digis are disposable, I feel like you should be able to just buy refills seems like such a waste :/


----------



## tdog

pamg said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Convie yey you got some more :) maybe off month with the uti :( xx
> 
> I no some of you ladies used pre-seed do you use every time you bd? Xx
> 
> I've started using Conceive plus this month & been using it everytime we bd.
> I had my positive opk this morning,hope I'm lucky this month.
> I'm feeling really sad today for my best friend,shes had ivf this month & started heavy bleeding today so its not looking good for her :-(Click to expand...

Fingers crossed it works hun Oh no sending huge :hugs: to you friend xx


----------



## Convie

Opk update, the top clearblue was yesterday's everything else is today's :lol: glad I bought 50 of the cheapies :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20180926_141823-2016x980.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Convie- Continue to use the old one that new one you just used will reset itself in 48 hours.

Pamg-Good luck sorry to hear about your friend :( I hope she gets her BFP very soon!


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> Opk update, the top clearblue was yesterday's everything else is today's :lol: glad I bought 50 of the cheapies :haha:

Your like me I don't one this morn and nothing on it :lol: I no my fertile window starts sat so should have a flashing smiley Sunday or Monday xx


----------



## Convie

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Convie- Continue to use the old one that new one you just used will reset itself in 48 hours.
> 
> Pamg-Good luck sorry to hear about your friend :( I hope she gets her BFP very soon!

yeah the problem is I've mixed them up and I don't know which one is the old one now :dohh:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh I see!! CRAP lol


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hey ladies! 3dpo and no sore boobs like normal :wacko:


----------



## Convie

tdog said:


> Convie said:
> 
> 
> Opk update, the top clearblue was yesterday's everything else is today's :lol: glad I bought 50 of the cheapies :haha:
> 
> Your like me I don't one this morn and nothing on it :lol: I no my fertile window starts sat so should have a flashing smiley Sunday or Monday xxClick to expand...

it's an addiction!! :rofl:
I am really convinced I missed o though, if I did would the clearblues still flash?


----------



## Convie

Momof2onetube said:


> Hey ladies! 3dpo and no sore boobs like normal :wacko:

ohhh souls like a good sign! :dust:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Cycle day 29 and finally this egg has decided to show up!! And it's soooooooo painful I can't even walk!!! Is this normal as it happens to me every month. Is ovulation pain a good sign or something that is wrong? https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1044005&stc=1&d=1537982600
 



Attached Files:







15379825741393753033119396712259.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Convie

peanut so glad you're finally ovulating!! not sure about the pain being normal, I'm also in a lot of pain during mine but I do actually have an issue with my uterus so can't say, maybe go doctors anyway and talk to them about it just to be sure? :hugs:


----------



## Convie

so test update, of course I ended up using the new one first so it came up with a blank circle, then used the old one with a fresh stick and that came up with a flashing smiley again, same pee used got both, I can feel my bank card screaming at me :rofl:
no more testing until the ovulation strips get darker. but as time goes on I'm getting more convinced I ovulated yesterday and just missed the surge
 



Attached Files:







20180926_182551-980x2016.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Convie- yes the flashing smiley can happen again after ovulation because there is a 2nd estrogen surge and the flashing smiley detects estrogen. Good luck girly just keep DTD in case when you get to see HUBBY! 

Momof2 - Thats how my boobs were this cycle = NOTHING but a few stabbing pains that went away not the normal painful boobs I get right after ovulation that linger until right before AF. Good luck!!! 

Yay peanut glad you are finally ovulating! Some girls do get ovulation pain but I am not sure it is supposed to be so bad you can't walk. I agree you should check with doctor!


----------



## tdog

Oh Convie that is strange as hoping said I'd keep dtd when hubby is back that is :haha:

Peanut yey for you positive ovulation sticks, depending on which side I ovulate on I get really bad pains last cycle was on the right and was so painful I was like you couldn't walk, if I do on left I'm fine only a Bit of pain xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hoping- thanks for the reassurance! I&#8217;m secretly really hoping for a June bubs. Both myself and kids are winter babies. And being in Canada, birthday parties are tricky :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OOOO!!! Rooting for ya!!! Come on june babies!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I'm wanting a summer baby too but I'm also losing hope with TTC. How often did you guys dtd around ovulation? We have tried every other day for the last 3 years. This cycle we are trying 2days before o and 3 days after o.. We did get preg 3 times on the every other day but it just took so long!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Since I am pretty sure I ovulated late this cycle. I am going to assume it was every day again. My husband was gone a week and I thought I was out anyways. With my chemical pregnancy it was every day also. I DO not think I DTD the day after ovulation though it was just the day of and before that this cycle.

My plan if I had not gotten pregnant this cycle was going to be every other day and be strict about it.


----------



## Momof2onetube

We kinda sucked at every other day like I had planned. But 4x in my fertile window including day of ov and day after


----------



## tdog

Last 2 cycles we have done every day leading to and on ovulation but this time we doing every other day see what happens xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hoping- what&#8217;s the deal with RHR? I just had a peek at mine, it was at 88 until I ov&#8217;d then it&#8217;s consistently at 79 since :shrug: I mean I&#8217;m really relaxed, but I would&#8217;ve expected it to go up after ov? Weird


----------



## mme

Now you pointed it out momof1 I also havent noticed sore boobs like I normally do !! Ive been more concentrated on what feels like a uti the last 2 days ! As I didnt do ov tests this cycle Im not sure if Im 2/3/4 dpo, could have ovd anytime between sat and mon.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hopefully this is it for us mme!! :)


----------



## tdog

Fingers crossed mme and momof2 :)

AFM watery cm today not due in fertile window yet according to my apps it's sat my fertile window starts :shrugs: I no a couple cycles ago I go a positive opk at cd15 so who nos lol xx


----------



## tdog

So I done a ovulation test I no negative CD 11 xx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_09-27-10.18.34.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Convie

opk update! smiley is finally solid and lines are close to positive but not yet, think I will ovulate tonight or tomorrow, didn't dtd last night due to a random panic attack, no idea why it happened OH got home and we were cuddling and catching up and out of no where I had a full blown panic attack, was super weird but yeah obviously didn't want any sex after that :lol:

will be trying tonight though :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20180927_103118-980x2016-735x1512.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tdog

Yey Convie at least oh is their :happydance: and oh no for the panic attack I no they can come on all of a sudden :( xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Convie-Panic attacks suck!! Sorry you didn't get to DTD but maybe today? 

Momof2- So it was higher before you ovulated and now is going down? Very odd. You have a fitbit or how are you getting your RHR? Sounds like you hit all the fertile days well Momof2! Everything crossed for you this cycle!


----------



## Convie

we will be dtd today I'm trying to figure out if we should do it right now and then in the evening tomorrow to give his sperm more than 24 hours to refill :rofl:
or if we just do it this evening and tomorrow evening, he's just gone to get us some cold drinks from the shop as we've done a long dog walk, and said if I do another test and it's positive we will do it now. 

just did another test and the test line is just a smidge darker than the control line so.... think I'm in there :rofl:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Convie yay!!!!!! Get it next two days at least lol. Is he going back this weekend or will he stay so u can dtd next 4 days? 

Momof2- this is what happens with my ovulation. I circled where I think I ovulated late in my cycle and you can see how it has been so far.

As for me I got my 3 plus this am on my clearblue text yay which I read HCG has to be over 2700 to get that. So that&#8217;s cool!
 



Attached Files:







B8236871-66EA-4802-ABBE-2ACF87771C0B.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 8









40BFCD61-9C80-4F62-A57D-EFFCA6770595.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Convie

he's not going back until Sunday night so next 4 days :happydance:

and yessssss finally 3+ :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hoping- ya I have a Fitbit and it&#8217;s definitely dropped since ov. Sooo weird!


----------



## tdog

Hoping yey on the 3+ :wohoo:

Convie get at it then:haha:

AFM yet again opks negative which I'm expecting but my cm is ewcm but read that you could get ewcm couple days before a positive opk, but for me my fertile window isn't until sat so why would I be getting ewcm now omg this ttc is confusing the hell out of me :haha: xx


----------



## Convie

already did tdog :rofl:

as for egcm if you see my chart I've been getting it for 5 days now I think? which is also longer than usual, TTC is so confusing, no cycle is ever the damn same :lol:


----------



## tdog

Yey hopefully you have caught the eggo.

Oh yea it's strange ain't it, it was watery earlier I got pre-seed because I didn't have ewcm last cycle but this cycle I must be doubling up on it :rofl: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

That is odd but have you been using it awhile? Can you check your last cycle and see if it is similar? Maybe it is going to go down and then shoot up or maybe you were stressed the two weeks before ovulation which could have made it higher?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

TDOG Get to DTD just in case! You never know haha especially if you have short LH surges!


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> TDOG Get to DTD just in case! You never know haha especially if you have short LH surges!

I will be later but that's the think last cycle I got flashing smiley 2 days then the solid smiley then positive opks for 2 days, I'm being strict this cycle every other day dtd last cycle and cycle before we done everyday and nowt I no it takes a while just frustrating lol xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ugh Sorry! I know it is annoying! Come on BFP!!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck ladies waiting to ov :dust:
4dpo here and boobs are ever so slightly tender today. And I&#8217;ve officially lost 15lbs :D also, my RHR is going back up. It&#8217;s 80 today, interested to see if it continues to rise


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Momof2 if you are working out your resting heart rate should be going down as well. SO that could be totally normal. Glad it is on the rise again for you but do not worry if it continues to get lower because the more active you are the easier it is for the heart to pump blood everywhere so RHR will go down. Congrats on the 15lb loss that is amazing!!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Ok that makes sense! I&#8217;ve been crazy active the last two weeks. When I crash, I crash :haha: averaging 18k steps a day. Hoping the weight loss will help with ttc as I&#8217;m overweight for my age/height


----------



## jellybeanxx

Mo2 well done on the weight loss, thats fab! RPR patterns can differ between women I think. Its not as clear cut as temps. Theres a gallery on the Ava Facebook group Im in and theres a lot more variance in RPR on ovulatory charts than there is in temps. It does generally seem to rise but the time is happens seems to differ if that makes sense? Ive noticed mine goes up before ovulation and then back down for a bit. 

Hoping congrats on the 3+ :happydance:

Convie sorry to hear about the panic attack, great news on the OPK though! Hormones always mess with my anxiety levels, could it be that?

Tdog I usually find my CM changes before OPKs go darker. Its like my body spends some time getting everything ready before the big occasion. A bit like how I like to decorate early for Christmas :lol:

AFM really bad cramps today! I keep expecting AF whenever I go to the loo but nothing so far. I tested this morning after not doing it for a couple of days and it was BFN. I dont know if the pain is cyst related or if AF is actually going to appear. Have taken painkillers though!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh Jelly- Still waiting for AF huh. What the heck is going on with the painful cramps and nothing? :(SIGH! Sorry!


----------



## tdog

Oh my jelly hope af here for you so you can carry on xx

Oh that's maybe it then my body get use to it xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hi ladies will catch up with post when back from school run. Just wanted to update I got my flashing smiley today! But can you chart experts have a look at mine and see if it fits in with this mornings flashy please? TIA


----------



## tdog

Morning Kay just before ovulation your temp should drop then go back up again but with a flashing smiley I have no idea what the temp should be tbh.

AFM still watery cm opk a bit darker not their yet but expecting to be about Sunday:) xx has anyone else's bnb changed I don't no if on mobile mode of web but I had to log in again :shrug: xx


----------



## tdog

Oh and I can't see no-ones ticker now either :( xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I had to log back in and now it appears to be mobile and I can’t for the life of me figure out how to get back to desktop!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes the website has changed and I am loving it so far but I am on here on my computer so probably easier to read!
Kay- I agree with what TDOG said. With temping all you are watching for is for the drop and then 3 increasing temps to show you ovulated. Good luck!

Hmm I do not know how to edit my signature though so it doesn't show on every thing I post on. I like to remove it sometimes to be more sensitive to the group I am in but ehhh I can't figure it out!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I’m so bad with change :haha: it’s completely different! I wonder if they’ve removed signatures as a thing? At least there’s an option to upload files on the mobile site now as I used to have to go to the desktop site to do that.


----------



## tdog

I was thinking the same I hate change aswell jelly but as you say loving the fact you can upload straight away instead of messing on :haha: but now I don't have a clue I'll be looking everywhere now for signatures:rofl: xx


----------



## tdog

Found signatures hut only aloud 3 smiles now :shrug: xx


----------



## tdog

tdog said:


> Found signatures hut only aloud 3 smiles now :shrug: xx

I ment but not hut :haha: omg fat fingers I have xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I can still see the signatures but again I am on a computer lol


----------



## Momof2onetube

This is sooo weird! Wow. Anyways, hope everyone is good. Tww is dragging :coffee:


----------



## tdog

I can't on mobile :(

The tww I find always drags hopefully goes a bit quicker for you :)

I'm still waiting to ovulate :coffee: but think be very soon I've had watery cm last few days so probably very soon :) xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I think it feels longer this time around because I have zero symptoms and I’m not testing at 8/9dpo :haha: 
Good luck tdog!! :dust:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay for no symptoms!! Be lucky :)


----------



## tdog

The no symptoms sound promising :) yey when you testing? Xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Next Friday! 12dpo. One more week to go :rofl:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks for the replies tdog and hoping. Was confused as my temp has risen last 3 days and now a flashing smiley so wondered if O was on the way in a few days. Guess I'll need to see if it drops then. 


Oooh and what on earth has happend on this site? I thought I'd come to the wrong place! It's so different lol


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Thanks for the replies tdog and hoping. Was confused as my temp has risen last 3 days and now a flashing smiley so wondered if O was on the way in a few days. Guess I'll need to see if it drops then.
> 
> 
> Oooh and what on earth has happend on this site? I thought I'd come to the wrong place! It's so different lol


I no I was so confused and when it said I had to login again I was confused as I'd forgot login details lol xx

Momof2 yey it will son come round quick lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Literally thought I'd managed to somehow access another site by mistake lol very weird


----------



## laurarebecca1

Hi everyone!

Sorry I’ve been MIA! We’ve just got back from a much needed mini break. Just spent ages catching up, good luck to those in TWW and those waiting to ovulate!

AFM, I’m ovulating as we speak! I can feel it! We managed to be bd at least once but sometimes twice over the last 4 days! There are a lot of swimmers waiting for this eggy!


----------



## tdog

Yey Laura for ovulating :) hopefully catch the eggy :happydance:

I've now got a flashing smiley and oh is on nights only tonight tho so tomorrow I will get him :haha: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Good luck to you too!
Already itching to test, probs 7dpo because I’m
crazy!


----------



## mme

Momof2onetube said:


> Next Friday! 12dpo. One more week to go :rofl:

I’m testing on 3rd at 10dpo, with my dd I first tested at 10 dpo and got a clear positive and a 1-2 weeks with evening urine on a digi, just feels like next weds is so far away !! I hate the tww


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Good luck to you too!
> Already itching to test, probs 7dpo because I’m
> crazy!

Yep like me then I've already looked at how many dpo I will be next weekend :rofl: that's with me ovulating earlier than I thought :lol: xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Oh gosh I'm not sure I'm a big fan on this new site layout it doesn't seem like a mobile friendly version! I think I am 1dpo? Do you count from the surge or the app? We dtd 5 days in a row just to try this approach.. I don't feel hopeful because I know oh has motility issues last time we tested. I don't think I will be testing at all. I get too disappointed so I'm only on an af countdown lol 13 days to go!!!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Yay the signatures are back! :happydance:
I’m a couple of days of from missing another AF though. So over this now.


----------



## tdog

Peanut I feel the same about the site aswell getting use to it tho :lol: I get ovulation pains I normally go by that but otherwise by ff, oh fingers crossed tho for you :dust:

I done a test again I'll prob do another few through the day :rofl: I'll be doing my clear blue in a min aswell xx


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> Yay the signatures are back! :happydance:
> I’m a couple of days of from missing another AF though. So over this now.

I noticed the signatures are back never been so happy to see a signature :rofl: oh jelly I was hoping to come on and either see a bfp of you or af I'm so frustrated for you xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Thanks tdog (I just noticed they changed the thanks button to a like button!)
Think I’ll POAS tomorrow just for something to do :haha:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck Jelly! 
Finally 6dpo, sooo tired but my DS was up half the night and decided 430am was a good time to start the day :coffee: ugh. Still nothing to report in the way of symptoms but slight cramping off and on


----------



## tdog

Yea I noticed the like button I always like stuff :rofl: obviously depends what it is lol. Cx

Oh no momof2 is ds ok? 6dpo already wow to me seems to have flown but to you bet feels like it's dragging xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay for ovulation tests time TDOG!!

Momof2- 6DPO already?! Woot yay! Come on BFPSSSS!!!!!

Jelly- UGH! I am annoyed for you. Come on BFP or AF!

Laura- Countdown to AF lol I like that. Good luck. I hope she doesn't show.

Sorry guys I try not to have my signature in everyones face in the TWW and TTC forums but I do not know how to turn it off now..


----------



## tdog

Hoping don't worry about it I like to see the different signatures :) xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Good luck tdog!! 

Jelly, limbo is the worst!!! Hoping for some kind of movement for you. Maybe you will skip at and go back to another ovulation. 

Afm my bf told me she is preg.. she tried for about 5 years with her previous partner and nothing happened. She suffers from PCOS and just gave up... she met a new guy for a month and bd twice and 2 weeks later she's pregnant! I went to her first scan as she was getting pain.. she's like 4 weeks. It flodded all my mc feelings back I had to be so strong but I was welling up so bad!! I am so happy for her but literally EVERYTHI G she talks about is her pregnancy and I'm like ok ok sure it's the best thing but I'm dying inside. I will be there for her at her 6 week scan and I'm trying to dig up another level of strength to get into the scan room! I'm happy but sad, strong but weak at the same time.. every time I mention I'm tired or have a little pain she would jump to tell me to test and say oh well that happened to me and bang I'm pregnant. I'm like stop taking about testing I'm not testing or caring anymore. Anyways such a long rant lol I'm just super confused and emotional xx


----------



## tdog

Oh peanut :hugs: I no it must be so hard for you and to hear them go on about a pregnancy is hard but as you say your happy for her at the same time :flower: we all here if you need a rant I no it's a hard emotional rollercoaster xx


----------



## mme

Very mild cramping today like last month, so I’m already feeling out !


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Very mild cramping today like last month, so I’m already feeling out !

Fingers crossed it's nothing hun xx loads of baby :dust: xx


----------



## mme

tdog said:


> Fingers crossed it's nothing hun xx loads of baby :dust: xx

Thanks tdog just not feeling it again if you know what I mean
Either 5/6 dpo and feels just like last month


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Thanks tdog just not feeling it again if you know what I mean
> Either 5/6 dpo and feels just like last month

I no what you mean I think when you no you no I was like that the past few cycles convinced I wasn't and yep was right I'm definitely not :cry: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Peanut :hugs: you sound like an awesome friend. I hope she eases off on the pregnancy chat. I think you’re amazing for managing to be so supportive when it’s difficult for you.

Tdog the horny emoji thing on your mood bar is slightly disturbing. I can’t stop staring at it :haha:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Ya, nearly halfway through tww :haha: feeling very different this month but trying not to get my hopes up! DS is ok, just a pain in my butt, thanks tdog :rofl:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Mo2 hope you get better sleep tonight! When my DSs wake me up, it makes me question why I want to add another sleep stealer into the mix :haha:


----------



## Momof2onetube

I hear you Jelly! :rofl: but we’ll manage :)


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> Peanut :hugs: you sound like an awesome friend. I hope she eases off on the pregnancy chat. I think you’re amazing for managing to be so supportive when it’s difficult for you.
> 
> Tdog the horny emoji thing on your mood bar is slightly disturbing. I can’t stop staring at it :haha:


I no I thought that when I saw it I was like dam what the hell is this thing LMAO:haha: xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Thanks tdog and jelly it's nice to let off some emotion here x


----------



## mme

When dd has a nightmare and we are woken for ten or so minutes (or should I say when I am woken) hubby is asking me “you sure you want to do this but worse with a new born” I’m like “yes love and it won’t be me it will be we”


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> When dd has a nightmare and we are woken for ten or so minutes (or should I say when I am woken) hubby is asking me “you sure you want to do this but worse with a new born” I’m like “yes love and it won’t be me it will be we”

I love the response:haha: men they seem to think we are doing it all.

AFM I have my solid smiley today my opks are still a tad negative but nearly xx


----------



## tdog

now I've let it dry lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hi ladies sorry I've been so quiet. Last few days have been hectic! My 12yr dd got her 1st period! I can't believe my baby is growing up so fast. And poor thing has been heavy for a 1st period! 

I'm confused whats happening with me. I'm cd 15 and have been getting flashing smileys since cd13. My chart is kind of all over the place. I don't know if that's normal as its my 1st time temping! Anyway, I've uploaded a pic of it so maybe some of you can shed any light? Last cycle I think I O on cd 17 so wouldn't I have a solid smiley by now or would that be tomorrow on cd16? I didn't think you could have smileys that many time's in a row for 1 cycle. So confused! Please help?:(


----------



## Kaymumof2

Also I have ewcm. Do I enter my smiley result on the advanced opk result on ff as high? Or is it referring to a different opk. I'm using the cb one.


----------



## tdog

Mmm Kay it's a difficult one as you no I don't normally o till later on aswell and I got my solid smiley this am my temp is creeping up also, as for your chart if you have another 2 temp rises I would say you o'd yesterday but I no sometime the flashing smiley can be in fertile window it might go solid tomorrow, yes you put in ff as high xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Yaaa tdog. Get that eggy! :)


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Mmm Kay it's a difficult one as you no I don't normally o till later on aswell and I got my solid smiley this am my temp is creeping up also, as for your chart if you have another 2 temp rises I would say you o'd yesterday but I no sometime the flashing smiley can be in fertile window it might go solid tomorrow, yes you put in ff as high xx

Ooh I hope I haven't already cos not bd enough really. I'll be gutted. Thank you xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Kay- I think you should dtd just in case. The Solid Smiley comes 12 hours to 36 hours before O. Are you doing your test with FMU every morning? If you are getting a flashy smiley and you think you should have solid today you can try again before 8 PM to see if it gets solid. I back up my Clearblue with cheapies also if you have some around?


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Kay- I think you should dtd just in case. The Solid Smiley comes 12 hours to 36 hours before O. Are you doing your test with FMU every morning? If you are getting a flashy smiley and you think you should have solid today you can try again before 8 PM to see if it gets solid. I back up my Clearblue with cheapies also if you have some around?

I plan to jump dh tonight already warned him lol ff reckons I'll O on cd 17 again like last cycle. I use the cb with fmu and a cheapie at same time and been doing a cheapie in the afternoon too see if any change before using another cb. But cheapies are negative


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

If cheapies are negative you aren't going to get a positive on Clearblue so that is smart you do that. I read cheapies picked up a 20 MIU of LH while Clearblue does 40 MIU of LH so the cheapies should turn dark before Clearblue. Were you stressed at all this cycle? Maybe it got pushed back a little? Keep on testing and good luck!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Kay - Tdog would be right though if it goes up twice the next two days you O'd. How was your OPK two days ago or day before the temp dip?


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> If cheapies are negative you aren't going to get a positive on Clearblue so that is smart you do that. I read cheapies picked up a 20 MIU of LH while Clearblue does 40 MIU of LH so the cheapies should turn dark before Clearblue. Were you stressed at all this cycle? Maybe it got pushed back a little? Keep on testing and good luck!!!

Not stressed as such. Just been really busy and guess the shock of dd starting her periods. But not stressed. No idea what's going on. This is so confusing. Thanks for helping me trying to figure this out. I don't think I've missed o as I've been testing using both since cd10 and only got a flashing smiley on cd 13. Just didn't realise it could continue to flash on cd15.


----------



## Kaymumof2

The cheapie have been negative the whole time


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh yes it will continue to flash until you get the solid smiley. Some girls start on CD 10 (Depending on Cycle length) and use it every day until the O which could be around cd 17 or more for some...

I can only imagine about your DD! I figure mine will get hers about 11ish so I got 2 more years lol... It will be crazy!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

WELL not 2 because she turns 10 in Feb lol so like a year and some change hah!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Oh yes it will continue to flash until you get the solid smiley. Some girls start on CD 10 (Depending on Cycle length) and use it every day until the O which could be around cd 17 or more for some...
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine about your DD! I figure mine will get hers about 11ish so I got 2 more years lol... It will be crazy!

Yeah last cycle I Od on cd 17 so assumed i would again this cycle when the flashy smiley started as it would of all tied in at the right time. Guess i expected my cheapies to be darker by now but they aren't positive 

It really is crazy. And poor thing has been pretty heavy for a 1st period and had horrible cramps. My baby is now a young lady!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Maybe soon!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hope so. I don't want a wasted cycle


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck kay! :dust: 
Afm- OH and I have agreed to testing Thursday rather than Friday, I will be 11dpo


----------



## Kaymumof2

Momof2onetube said:


> Good luck kay! :dust:
> Afm- OH and I have agreed to testing Thursday rather than Friday, I will be 11dpo

Thank you! May need it this cycle.

Good luck hope you get your bfp!


----------



## tdog

Good luck momof2 :dust:

Kay I do what @Hoping4numbr3 said I always back up my cb with a cheapie and that only just turned positive today when I had a flashing smiley I'll post my ovulation tests from the last few days, also I no ovulation can differ each much but you lp will be the same each month so I should o later tonight or tomorrow so I'd be a bit earlier coming on if I'm right lol xx


----------



## Convie

hey girls been away at a wedding this weekend, going to try and catch up but I've come back and the forum is completely different and I'm super confused right now so might wait until I'm on my PC :lol: tiny brain can't handle change!


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Good luck momof2 :dust:
> 
> Kay I do what @Hoping4numbr3 said I always back up my cb with a cheapie and that only just turned positive today when I had a flashing smiley I'll post my ovulation tests from the last few days, also I no ovulation can differ each much but you lp will be the same each month so I should o later tonight or tomorrow so I'd be a bit earlier coming on if I'm right lol xx
> 
> View attachment 1044195
> View attachment 1044197
> View attachment 1044199
> View attachment 1044201

Thanks tdog. Yeah I always use cheapies with cb aswell. Guess I'll see what happens in the next day or 2. 

Good luck catching that egg!


----------



## laurarebecca1

I think I’m 2dpo (I hope so anyway as we’ve defo covered all our bases this month woohoo!) 

Waiting for temp tomorrow for FF to confirm...


----------



## Kaymumof2

Taken just now. Darker than this mornings


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Taken just now. Darker than this mornings
> 
> View attachment 1044219

I would say nearly their tho fingers crossed xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks hun its darker now dry


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies cd 16 and I got my solid smiley just now! Plus a temp drop! I'm guessing from what you guy's said previously that I will o very soon. Was cd 17 last cycle! Included a pic of todays chart. I'm excited!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Tests this morning


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> Morning ladies cd 16 and I got my solid smiley just now! Plus a temp drop! I'm guessing from what you guy's said previously that I will o very soon. Was cd 17 last cycle! Included a pic of todays chart. I'm excited!
> 
> View attachment 1044259

That dip could mean you ovulate today, although I don’t know what that means in terms of the solid smiley!


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> That dip could mean you ovulate today, although I don’t know what that means in terms of the solid smiley!

Lol me neither. So out of my depth with all this


----------



## laurarebecca1

Got my crosshairs today :D please be our month [-o&lt;

My pre-o temps are quite high though so means my baseline is very near my post-o temps :-(


----------



## Kaymumof2

Good luck! Sending lot's of baby dust your way!

I can't really advise on charts/crosshairs. My 1st time using one. Not even sure what crosshairs are lol


----------



## tdog

@Kaymumof2 Yes the dip could mean you ovulate today or ff might put as tomorrow yey xx

@laurarebecca1 yay for the crosshairs now the tww commences lol xx

AFM my ovulation strip looks negative today I normally get a positive 2-3 days so strange lol inserted a pic of yesterday and today's xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

No idea lol I'm so confused about all this

Are you now in the tww then? I guess I'll be joining you in a day or so lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Your tests are still really dark though


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Your tests are still really dark though

I no to me they still look positive but to the glow app they are negative I'll do another soon after school run lol xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay for Solid Smiley Kay but can you get a closer up pic of that cheapie by any chance? I can't see it to well on my screen. 

Tdog- Interesting. Try one again with SMU if you can.


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Tests this morning
> 
> View attachment 1044261

yay for solid smiley! keep taking opks throughout the day, last month I got a positive opk the evening after a solid smiley so about 32 hours, this month I got a positive opk about 6 hours after my solid smiley! have fun baby making :happydance:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hoping yeah I'll send another pic. Will add this afternoons cheapie in aswell lol

Convie thanks hun! Hoping this is it now. Just done another cheapie so see if it's positive. Probably do another tonight aswell


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hoping there's my am and pm tests today


----------



## mme

Hi ladies
Lots of luck to everyone we need more positives hpt this month!
Not sure if I’m 6 or 7 dpo today. Super hungry today and my cm was very slightly tinged this am. Hoping it’s a good sign but after all these months of trying don’t feel very confident this month. I’m so tempted to test tonight even though I know it will be a BFN. Momof1 I wish I had your will power this month !
Lots of baby dust ladies


----------



## Kaymumof2

Good luck mme! Hope this is your month!


----------



## tdog

@Hoping4numbr3 I have done one smu tbh I never do fmu as they tell you not 2 :shrug: I've just done another aswell I'll post pic xx


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Hoping there's my am and pm tests today
> 
> View attachment 1044277

definitely keep taking today looks like how mine was this month, these are how mine went and you can see in space of a few hours they got so much darker :D


----------



## Kaymumof2

Yeah I can see that convie I'll definately keep it up. Its defo positive irl so dh is being jumped again tonight lol


----------



## tdog




----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Tdog - One line of that looks positive and then a shadow lol what the heck! 

Kay- Yours looked positive so good :) Yay for DTD time!


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Tdog - One line of that looks positive and then a shadow lol what the heck!
> 
> Kay- Yours looked positive so good :) Yay for DTD time!

I no that's why I'm confused xx


----------



## mme

Tdog can you take and post a pick of the last few together? Looks to me from looking back at the pics that the one before last is darker ?


----------



## tdog

@mme this are the last 3 tests.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

The one on the bottom looks close to positive to me. Maybe it is darker in person Tdog?


----------



## mme

Yes last one looks very close, tbh with mine that was as close as I would get used to miss It most of time being out or at work, can you test again soon ?


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> View attachment 1044283

Mine always have a line that’s dark as/darker than control line to be positive - never is the full thickness of the line the full darkness. If this makes sense?


----------



## Kaymumof2

Oooh love how we are all approaching the tww again! Bet it drags though lol is it wrong that I'm excited to see my 'crosshairs' for the 1st?


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hoping I hope your pregnancy is going well hun


----------



## Momof2onetube

Wow I’ve missed so much :haha: my notifications haven’t been refreshing! 
:dust: to those oving or gearing up! 
Afm- sore boobs have struck today at 8dpo so that’s strange. Wanna test in the am but I’d have to do it behind OH’s back as he’s asked me to wait :cry:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks momof1 really hope this is it and for you too. Good luck whichever you decide to do


----------



## mme

Momof1 I’m opposite this month no sore boobs as usually I do. 
I’ve just looked and it turns out I could actually be 6/7/8 dpo not sure which one so may be no point in me testing yet ! Let’s see how long I hold off for, it’s so hard !


----------



## tdog

@Hoping4numbr3 @mme @laurarebecca1 these opks are s**t tbh as when I get a solid smiley I always get a positive opk these are new never used them before either I'm disappointed in them, I no I'm oving today as got the pains xx

@Momof2onetube I would have lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

I got the pinches aswell tdog so I know I def am aswell xx


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Mine always have a line that’s dark as/darker than control line to be positive - never is the full thickness of the line the full darkness. If this makes sense?

I no what you mean these are new tests I've tried I normally use the one step ovulation tests but thought I'd try these xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I’ll keep you ladies posted :D I got two more FRERs :rofl: I told myself I would stick to the one I have left, but really? Nooo :rofl: I’m feeling oddly optimistic this cycle


----------



## Kaymumof2

Lol I've not ordered any tests yet but now I'm ovulating how much longer can I hold out until I order them? I want to try and wait this cycle, but I doubt that will happen its nice that you are feeling optimistic. Alot of the time us ladies feel out from the start so maybe it's a sign for you!


----------



## mme

I only have ics I forced myself not to buy any frers as spent too much on them last month, if I get what I think could be a positive I will pop to local chemist and get one ☝️


----------



## Kaymumof2

Good plan. Fingers crossed


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck mme! :dust:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay TDOG! Get the egg girly! 

Momof2- oooo sneak test or be good? Hahah! Decisions decisions!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck MME!


----------



## tdog

I have cheapies the cassette ones tho as they ran out of the strips gutted but hey ho lol, I have frers aswell ready I have 8 of them lol we dtd twice yesterday will tonight and prob tomorrow night :haha: been using the pre-seed aswell so we shall see lol xx


----------



## Convie

I almost bought 2 FRERS today as well! but my voucher wasn't in my purse so I left it, glad I did tbh don't want to be doing what I did last month! I've told myself no testing until the 9th, which will be 3 days before af is due I think? but I have my ADI part 2 test that day so I thought it would be a good day to test, its either going to be a great day with a positive test and a pass test, an good day with one test passing and one failing or an awful day where i get a neg and fail. lets hope and pray its not the latter :lol: 

feeling positive so far, I'm just afraid of being too optimistic and getting my hopes up, so I keep also trying to be realistic


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :dust:


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> I almost bought 2 FRERS today as well! but my voucher wasn't in my purse so I left it, glad I did tbh don't want to be doing what I did last month! I've told myself no testing until the 9th, which will be 3 days before af is due I think? but I have my ADI part 2 test that day so I thought it would be a good day to test, its either going to be a great day with a positive test and a pass test, an good day with one test passing and one failing or an awful day where i get a neg and fail. lets hope and pray its not the latter :lol:
> 
> feeling positive so far, I'm just afraid of being too optimistic and getting my hopes up, so I keep also trying to be realistic

Fingers crossed you get 2 good tests xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Come on 2 lucky passing tests!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

So exciting everyone is in the tww at the same time...

I’m interested to know:

-how long did it take trying for your other children? (If applicable)

-what is everyone’s favourite pregnancy tests? (I’m from UK - and planning to stock up this week!)


----------



## Kaymumof2

Took me over a year with the first baby I m/c. Probably more torwards 2 years. Then 9 months with dd and 2 months with ds 7 month's with last m/c. Currently on cycle 2 now.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

4 months with first DD. 1 month with DS and 6 months with this one but had a chemical on cycle 3. I can't recommend a UK test because I have no clue what you have. I use First Response here and Clearblue.


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> So exciting everyone is in the tww at the same time...
> 
> I’m interested to know:
> 
> -how long did it take trying for your other children? (If applicable)
> 
> -what is everyone’s favourite pregnancy tests? (I’m from UK - and planning to stock up this week!)

First and second I didn't no I was pregnant until I missed 2 period because I was on the pill with both of them, ds3 it was 5-6 month (if I remember right) and ds4 took four months I'm now on cycle 4 as for tests I use to love Superdrugs but they have changed so much, asda Morrison's were good for me aswell :) but I now just order the cheapies of amazon/ebay and get frer ready to back up, mind saying that I used frer last pregnancy and never worked until 15-16dpo even the digi came up first lol xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

You guys conceived so quickly!
My dd took 3+ years

Tdog - I used to love Superdrug’s too, got a blazing positive at 9dpo with dd! But heard bad things about them now...
Was thinking of getting some wilkos cheap ones to go along with my ICs and also have a few FRRR but not using those. Need to try and get hold of some FRER. 
Thinking of starting 7dpo (my birthday )


----------



## Kaymumof2

Forgot to add that I always found out i was pregnant using clearblue


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

3 years!!! You have some patience!


----------



## tdog

Wow @laurarebecca1 that was a long time :( yes Superdrug are rubbish now sometimes work sometimes don't I mean I tried them last cycle and not even the control line on either of them lol, I've heard good things about wilko ones I get my frer of amazon xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I have zero patience. Or self control. I did a 5 hour hold and took a FRER. There’s a hint of a line (but this happens to me a lot as most of you know). It’s super hard to get a picture of, it’s so faint. Hoping the next one is darker!


----------



## Momof2onetube

For anyone who likes squinting :rofl:


----------



## laurarebecca1

It was mentally very hard, unexplained infertility is the hardest! They didn’t know what was wrong!
I’m dreading the same thing happening again and the doctors turning around and saying you’ve already had a child, you’re fine. 
Staying hopeful but will be going to the doctors in 4 months. Currently on cycle 4 so just at the very beginning of a long journey!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Momof2onetube said:


> For anyone who likes squinting :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1044313

No squinting required! I defo see a line! And it inverts!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Momof2onetube

@laurarebecca1 thanks! I’m only 8dpo :haha: so still way early days, just hope it gets darker this time!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Momof2onetube said:


> @laurarebecca1 thanks! I’m only 8dpo :haha: so still way early days, just hope it gets darker this time!

Good luck! Can’t wait to see your next tests!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Momof2 is that already a pic with a filter? Do you have the original if not? I really really hope this is it!


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Hoping4numbr3 that is the original :D no filter!


----------



## mme

Momof1 that looks soooo positive!! 
Hoping for you that it gets darker. I’m testing in the morning - nervous don’t want a bfn


----------



## Momof2onetube

Sending you :bfp: vibes @mme !! I’m testing again in the morning :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OMG momof2!! It better get darker :) FINGERS AND LEGS CROSSED!


----------



## Kaymumof2

I see that momof1 very clearly and my eye sight is shit! Omg exciting! Can't wait for tomorrows!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Laura- I hope the doctors would not say that to you especially if you tell them it took 3 years the first time...


----------



## JJB2

@Momof2onetube I see it!


----------



## JJB2

Im only CD12 and I already got my pos opk this afternoon also temp drop by 1F I had ewmc saturday and sunday but not today also a little cramps, so im hoping Im ovulating soon FX for everyone


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> For anyone who likes squinting :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1044313

Definitely no squinting required on that test can't wait to see tomorrow's test :) fingers crossed it gets darker and it has pink aswell :) xx

@mme Good luck in morn :dust: xx


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> Im only CD12 and I already got my pos opk this afternoon also temp drop by 1F I had ewmc saturday and sunday but not today also a little cramps, so im hoping Im ovulating soon FX for everyone
> 
> View attachment 1044317

They look pretty positive to me :) yey for the positive we all look like we back in the tww :happydance: well should say soon xx


----------



## mme

No luck for me this morning :(


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies. Temp up slightly today, cd17 but still positive opk. Any ideas?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey Laura it took me 3 years to conceive ds.. 2 years for my January rainbow and a month for my Feb rainbow.. this November it will be 3 years for me. I actually found out I was pregnant at my first fertility consultation so I never found out why it took so long. Second time the gp said she will not help me because I already have one so I'm under. Private doctor.. who again cannot give me any answers just keeps telling me you have fallen pregnant so it will happen again!! 

Kay if you look back in the threads my opk tests were lingering near postoviea for a week before I got the blaring positive. I think you are very close but Maybe a day or so to go. I always judge my opk being positive if both lines appear at the same time when dipped in otherwise I always count it as a nearly there or false (if that makes sense)

Mom that's sure looks like a positive test to me. Fx that it gets darker!! 

Afm I've stop tracking how many dpo I am and just waiting for af next week. Really hoping it will happen before the year is out. It's just frustrating that my next ovulation is 6 weeks way!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks hun. Today's showed up same time as the control. And got my solid smiley on cb yesterday. Today's cheapie is positive irl but getting a clear pic without shadows is a nightmare lol guess I'll just have to wait and see. I Od on cd 17 last cycle too


----------



## Kaymumof2

Pretty sure I am O'ing from my right side as I'm twingey/pinchy there


----------



## tdog

@Kaymumof2 I would say your ovulating today then from the temp rise also you need to put peak in the monitor one again for today :) as that stays on for 48 hours. Xx


----------



## tdog

mine are negative today xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Oh yes so it does. Lol thank you


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Oh yes so it does. Lol thank you

Your welcome hun xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Defo have O pains today. Xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Eeh you lot have been chatty :lol:

Mo2 that’s a very clear second line you’ve got there. I’m so excited for you!

Laura my DS1 took 16 months and was a clomid baby. DS2 took 17 months and I had to go back to the GP (partially because I was having problems with long periods) but I was referred to the gynaecologist and given help with TTC. I was going to be given clomid again but got my BFP just beforehand. The NHS does give some help with secondary infertility, they’ll do testing and things like clomid. I think it’s just things like IVF they’ll refuse to fund if you’ve already got kids. 
I’m on my 4th cycle trying this time around, I got pregnant on the 2nd cycle but sadly ended in a chemical and my cycles have been weird since then.
As for tests, I love the Wilko ones, they’re only £1 for a pack of two pink dye tests! Avoid Sainsbury’s own. I got my first ever false positive on one of those this month. Stressed me right out!

My temps have been going up the last few days. It’s too early to tell but I’m really hoping I’ve finally ovulated. Please don’t let my body be messing with me again!!


----------



## Convie

mo2 I can see the line! looking forward to seeing more tests from you now :dust:

I don't know how long it took to TTC my 2 as they weren't really in trying circumstances, one was straight away, the other was through abusive circumstances that went on for a few months so that long. keep getting gutted that when I'm not trying it happened so easily and now not to much - _-

morning girls BTW! today my immune system has taken a massive dive! I've woken up with a sore throat and flemmy, a headache, all my muscles ache, I have the worst gas, gassed myself out of the kitchen this morning :lol: I feel like I'm going to throw up although not sure that ones new as I always feel like that :lol: and my pee is burning again :dohh:
decided its a bath and nap day today


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hope you feel better soon Convie!


----------



## tdog

Oh jelly I hope so fingers crossed for you :dust: xx

Convie hope you feel better soon nothing worse that feeling rubbish xx


----------



## Convie

thanks girls, apparently your immune system goes down when you're ovulating to let the spermies live! so hoping it's all due to my body doing its job properly :lol:


----------



## laurarebecca1

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Hey Laura it took me 3 years to conceive ds.. 2 years for my January rainbow and a month for my Feb rainbow.. this November it will be 3 years for me. I actually found out I was pregnant at my first fertility consultation so I never found out why it took so long. Second time the gp said she will not help me because I already have one so I'm under. Private doctor.. who again cannot give me any answers just keeps telling me you have fallen pregnant so it will happen again!!
> 
> Kay if you look back in the threads my opk tests were lingering near postoviea for a week before I got the blaring positive. I think you are very close but Maybe a day or so to go. I always judge my opk being positive if both lines appear at the same time when dipped in otherwise I always count it as a nearly there or false (if that makes sense)
> 
> Mom that's sure looks like a positive test to me. Fx that it gets darker!!
> 
> Afm I've stop tracking how many dpo I am and just waiting for af next week. Really hoping it will happen before the year is out. It's just frustrating that my next ovulation is 6 weeks way!

This is my worry, that they will be reluctant to help (uk) I hope I get my bfp before having to go to the gp!


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> Eeh you lot have been chatty :lol:
> 
> Mo2 that’s a very clear second line you’ve got there. I’m so excited for you!
> 
> Laura my DS1 took 16 months and was a clomid baby. DS2 took 17 months and I had to go back to the GP (partially because I was having problems with long periods) but I was referred to the gynaecologist and given help with TTC. I was going to be given clomid again but got my BFP just beforehand. The NHS does give some help with secondary infertility, they’ll do testing and things like clomid. I think it’s just things like IVF they’ll refuse to fund if you’ve already got kids.
> I’m on my 4th cycle trying this time around, I got pregnant on the 2nd cycle but sadly ended in a chemical and my cycles have been weird since then.
> As for tests, I love the Wilko ones, they’re only £1 for a pack of two pink dye tests! Avoid Sainsbury’s own. I got my first ever false positive on one of those this month. Stressed me right out!
> 
> My temps have been going up the last few days. It’s too early to tell but I’m really hoping I’ve finally ovulated. Please don’t let my body be messing with me again!!
> 
> View attachment 1044351

My issue is that I have the hormonal imbalance associated with PCOS, I have the poly cystic ovaries and other symptoms but my periods are like clockwork and I ovulate every month! 
I hope I don’t need the extra help because I’m not sure what they could give me as I already ovulate.

I hope you ovulate soon! Waiting so long between cycles must be so difficult and frustrating!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Morning ladies. Back with another test at 9dpo and fmu


----------



## JJB2

Kaymumof2 said:


> Morning ladies. Temp up slightly today, cd17 but still positive opk. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 1044341
> View attachment 1044343

Hi Kay! Im in the same situation as you. Second day of pos opk temp is a little higher. :? O pain today. We can be tww buddies!!! Lol


----------



## JJB2

Momof2onetube said:


> Morning ladies. Back with another test at 9dpo and fmu
> 
> View attachment 1044371

I see it @Momof2onetube \\:D/


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Congratulations mom2 that is one amazing line!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Momof2- I can see it and it looks darker than yesterdays! Does it look darker to you? Anyway you can lift the test up and aim the window right at the camera or does it not show up when you do that?


----------



## Momof2onetube

I didn’t think it was darker at first until I compared photos. We have no sun here :haha: it’s 8am and been raining for 2 days, my lamp is the best lighting I have. I can still kinda see it when held up to the lamp though


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Tricky lines.. Lol. Well I am hoping for a nice dark one YOU do not even have to squint at tomorrow!! :)

MME- Sorry about the bfn but most of those IC'S look for 25 MIU so you may not see a line on those right away for a bit if you were pregnant. Good luck!


----------



## tdog

Eeek @Momof2onetube I definitely see that and it does look darker \\:D/ yey :happydance: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Momof2onetube said:


> Morning ladies. Back with another test at 9dpo and fmu
> 
> View attachment 1044371

Amazing! Defo looks darker to me!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I just hope tomorrow is darker and doesn’t turn to :bfn: I’ll be devastated, not even gonna lie


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I would be as well if that kept happening Momof2! Dang FRER better stop being a tease!! So would your period normally show tomorrow too? You said 10 DPO normally right? SHE BETTER NOT! JUST SAYING! haha I am getting riled up for you.. sorry I will calm it down now.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Mo2 definitely looking darker, keeping everything crossed for you!

Laura have you been on metformin? I have PCOS and that’s what they gave me last time. I’ve ordered some inositol to try this time as it’s supposed to be good for PCOS. This cycle is especially frustrating as before my chemical, I had been having regular cycles (usually 26 days) for the first time in years. I’d been so excited that I was ovulating and now I’m worried it won’t happen again!


----------



## Momof2onetube

No I’m not due til the 7th :haha: I’m pretty sure anyways. My last cycle, LP was 13 days so I’m going off of that. CTP says I’m due the 5th though :dohh:


----------



## Convie

oh mo2 I don't even have to squint to see that line, that's a great line for 9dpo as well :happydance:


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> No I’m not due til the 7th :haha: I’m pretty sure anyways. My last cycle, LP was 13 days so I’m going off of that. CTP says I’m due the 5th though :dohh:

Hopefully the :witch: don't show her ugly face and the frer gets darker and darker them dam frers over the last few months have been a pain in the arse but this to me well gut feeling this is the real deal I hope it is anyway :) xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks ladies! I’m hoping with everything I have that this is actually it [-o&lt; if I end up with AF, I think I’ll call my gyno and see if he’ll check my progesterone cause something keeps trying to happen


----------



## Prayforaboy

Momof2,
I can def see a line there!!!! \\:D/ This thread is so neat to follows people's journeys. I feel so excited when i see a :bfp: for people that i have never even spoken too! :lol: i am due to start the 8th and got my :bfn: this morning with an 88 cent dollar store test. Anyone know the sensitivity of those compared to the first response? I didnt intend to start testing so early but my tracker had me convinced that i was to start today until i figured out that i have an average luteal phase of 15 days so i added that in and it changed it to the 8th. Super frustrating because my predicted ovulation days that i was hitting the sheets changed!!! :( I also had spotting issues last week that i'm not sure where came from, anyone else have this?? 
Keeping my fingers crossed for darker lines daily for you! :dust:


----------



## tdog

Prayforaboy said:


> Momof2,
> I can def see a line there!!!! \\:D/ This thread is so neat to follows people's journeys. I feel so excited when i see a :bfp: for people that i have never even spoken too! :lol: i am due to start the 8th and got my :bfn: this morning with an 88 cent dollar store test. Anyone know the sensitivity of those compared to the first response? I didnt intend to start testing so early but my tracker had me convinced that i was to start today until i figured out that i have an average luteal phase of 15 days so i added that in and it changed it to the 8th. Super frustrating because my predicted ovulation days that i was hitting the sheets changed!!! :( I also had spotting issues last week that i'm not sure where came from, anyone else have this??
> Keeping my fingers crossed for darker lines daily for you! :dust:

I'm not sure on the sensitivity of them sorry but your deffo not out until the :witch: comes fingers crossed for you :dust: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Momof2 are you in the USA? I forgot? If so you can get your own progesterone check if your doc says no for whatever reason. Well depending on what state you are in.


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Hoping4numbr3 I’m in Canada hun. I can’t get it checked without a doctor’s order. But I think he’d check it without issue. I’ll be calling him if I get a clear bfp or AF I think. Even just to go have a chat and see if he’s willing as he told me to come back if I wasn’t pregnant in 6 months (end of December)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Okay good! :)


----------



## Prayforaboy

have any of you ladies had a c section with previous pregnancies?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Not I pray


----------



## Prayforaboy

I had a c section 4 years ago with my DD. Every once in a while during AF if i cough or make a movement i have pain on the left side of where my incision was. I've always assumed its just from the swelling of my uterus during AF but this cycle i am 6 days from AF and have noticed aching in this location constantly..... i have heard people say that you can experience pain from a c forever but i have never spoken to someone that has actually had it. Also next question, how about vivid dreams??? whos had them and pregnant or not??? two nights ago i had a dream that my SO had been cheating on me with my cousin! it was also full of other weird things like being in the hospital delivering a baby that i forgot at home while going to work the next day. During this delivery is also when i spotted the cheating as i saw them on the tv while i was laying on my side to deliver.... SO REAL that i pretty much avoided my SO during morning routine. Here's the craziest part...... a ran into my cousin at the gas station on my way to work that morning!!!! this TTC has seriously made me question if i have completely lost my mind


----------



## tdog

I haven't had a c-section but my mam had 3 and she always gets twinges from her scar when it starts to get cold weird I no but she says sometimes it can hurt xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Ok ladies. I just fessed up to OH. But he’s been told not to get his hopes up! I can’t hide anything from him, I’m too honest. Grr :haha:


----------



## Kaymumof2

JJB2 said:


> View attachment 1044379
> View attachment 1044377
> 
> 
> Hi Kay! Im in the same situation as you. Second day of pos opk temp is a little higher. :? O pain today. We can be tww buddies!!! Lol

Yay i love that! Hopefully be bump buddies at the end too


----------



## Convie

Prayforaboy said:


> I had a c section 4 years ago with my DD. Every once in a while during AF if i cough or make a movement i have pain on the left side of where my incision was. I've always assumed its just from the swelling of my uterus during AF but this cycle i am 6 days from AF and have noticed aching in this location constantly..... i have heard people say that you can experience pain from a c forever but i have never spoken to someone that has actually had it. Also next question, how about vivid dreams??? whos had them and pregnant or not??? two nights ago i had a dream that my SO had been cheating on me with my cousin! it was also full of other weird things like being in the hospital delivering a baby that i forgot at home while going to work the next day. During this delivery is also when i spotted the cheating as i saw them on the tv while i was laying on my side to deliver.... SO REAL that i pretty much avoided my SO during morning routine. Here's the craziest part...... a ran into my cousin at the gas station on my way to work that morning!!!! this TTC has seriously made me question if i have completely lost my mind

I had a csection with my 2nd I'm not sure if I can be much help though because what happened with me is quite rare, doctor said 3 women this year have had it but, I was getting pain on my right side, which after 4 years turned into a lump that would swell during my period and become more painful, took 2 years but finally got told what it was and it was a lump of endo that had attached from my womb to my scar, I had that removed but still have pains on my right side never know if its ovulation pain, or just scar pain :lol: also think the csection is what caused my adeno, but that cant be proven.
I'm sorry if that isn't much help it's just my experience


----------



## Kaymumof2

Wow momof1 I see that line no problem! Eeeek!


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> Ok ladies. I just fessed up to OH. But he’s been told not to get his hopes up! I can’t hide anything from him, I’m too honest. Grr :haha:

:haha: I'm the same I can never keep nowt to myself :lol: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Momof2 - Do you have the FRER digi there? I cant wait until it says "YES!" lol


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Hoping4numbr3 i have a FRER digi and a CB digi on standby :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OH YEAH!! CAN'T WAIT :)


----------



## tdog

Ladies I'm really not feeling hopeful this month I can't talk to oh as he just shrugs at me :cry: I no I've just ovulated but really not feeling it :cry: xx sorry for the downer post but didn't no who else to talk to cx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It is no downer TDOG. You can vent to us anytime. If you remember I also wasn't feeling it last cycle and was getting pissy lol but you know how tht turned out. I didn't even know if I had ovulated at all!


----------



## mme

tdog said:


> Ladies I'm really not feeling hopeful this month I can't talk to oh as he just shrugs at me :cry: I no I've just ovulated but really not feeling it :cry: xx sorry for the downer post but didn't no who else to talk to cx

I feel the same tdog, tested again this eve and nothing. Hubby just says it will happen when it happens. We have been trying all year !! I’m doing everything right but nothing happening. I don’t feel it again this month :(


----------



## Kaymumof2

Aww tdog I think we all feel like that at time's. Like why isn't it happening when we literally do all we can to conceive. What your feeling is normal and natural. And as hoping said, sometimes it happens when you least expect it. So chin up hun, no-one is out until the witch comes knocking! We are always here for you x


----------



## Momof2onetube

:hugs: @tdog


----------



## Momof2onetube

Is anyone else’s bnb not working most of this aft? I’m lucky when I can get on! I tested again this aft :dohh: same line as this morning, even with a couple hour hold. So hoping tomorrow is more convincing!


----------



## Kaymumof2

I do find this very slow now.

Oooh exciting! Can't wait to see tomorrows! You'll be our 1st to conceive a baby pumpkin! Lol


----------



## Momof2onetube

I’m starting to get my pre period symptoms :cry: headache, the runs. Holding out no hope for tomorrow’s test now


----------



## tdog

@Momof2onetube hope it stays away and hopefully a nice strong line :) yes I've just had to log back in stupid thing wouldn't work earlier :haha: xx

Thank you ladies for the positivity I'm feeling a bit better now only a bit need to just chill I think lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies this is todays chart. I'm worried cos fd says my temps is a little on the high side. Yet I do it exactly the same every day. Just done a opk will see what that says. Cd18 for me now


----------



## Kaymumof2

This morning's O test is now negative after being positive yesterday. So does that mean I am 1dpo now? Guess I better add a negative opk to ff. Couldn't use my cb test as it stil has the smiley on. Even though it's been 48hrs since I got it


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> Mo2 definitely looking darker, keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> Laura have you been on metformin? I have PCOS and that’s what they gave me last time. I’ve ordered some inositol to try this time as it’s supposed to be good for PCOS. This cycle is especially frustrating as before my chemical, I had been having regular cycles (usually 26 days) for the first time in years. I’d been so excited that I was ovulating and now I’m worried it won’t happen again!

What does the metformin do? Don’t people with Diabetes type 2 take it? I recently had a full health check and I am not diabetic. I think I’m going to wait another few months trying naturally but will defo mention it at doctors appointment!

Oh no, that must be sooo frustrating! I don’t know how you manage!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Morning everyone!

Charts looking better!
5dpo, started with a horrible migraine last night and still have it this morning. Feel sick because of it and I think I’m getting thrush...great! But Not feel hopeful!

Looking forward to seeing lots of bfps this cycle, come on girls!


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 Not every type 2 diabetic needs the metformin I didn't at first but the last few month it's been all over so I'm on it, but don't no what does to help people get preg. Xx

Kay looks Luke your having a spike normally it's a good sign ff won't put you as anything yet until you have 3 high temps. Xx

AFM my temp had not gone up much which is making me think I'm out this month unless I need a new thermometer:haha: going to order one and see what happens lol xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @laurarebecca1 Not every type 2 diabetic needs the metformin I didn't at first but the last few month it's been all over so I'm on it, but don't no what does to help people get preg. Xx
> 
> Kay looks Luke your having a spike normally it's a good sign ff won't put you as anything yet until you have 3 high temps. Xx
> 
> AFM my temp had not gone up much which is making me think I'm out this month unless I need a new thermometer:haha: going to order one and see what happens lol xx

Apologies for my ignorance! Sorry if I offended! I’m not sure either but hey I’m willing to try anything!

Look at my chart above tdog, I also had a slow temp rise this month! But now it’s climbing! I was worried I had ovulated at all and I defo have!


----------



## Kaymumof2

What does a spike mean tdog? Ff on the detailed interpretation bit said my temp is abit high. Does it normally say something like that after O then? Confused once again lol xx

Don't be disheartened. Try a new one but if its the same don't panic. We are just at the beginning of the tww lol having said that I'm already having doubts too xx


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 don't worry about it hun not everyone nos about the metformin but I hear a lot of people talk about it. Xx

@Kaymumof2 you normally get a spike straight after ovulation I haven't yet tho which makes me think I'm out xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Oh so does it mean ovulation actually happened if you get a spike then? Sorry to keep asking questions I'm just trying to work out what everything means.


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Oh so does it mean ovulation actually happened if you get a spike then? Sorry to keep asking questions I'm just trying to work out what everything means.

Don't worry hun that's what we all here for yes normally people get a spike just after ovulation :) so yea looks like ovulation happened xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thank you hun I was abit worried


----------



## jellybeanxx

I had real trouble posting on here last night! The webpage wasn’t loading properly and I don’t think my post made it :dohh: I can’t remember what I’d written now but it definitely included :hugs: to you tdog.

Laura metformin is primarily used as a diabetes medication but is also prescribed “off label” (meaning it’s not listed as a medication for it yet) for women with PCOS. Apparently one of the problems women with PCOS can have is insulin resistance. I get a hba1c (blood sugar) test every year and have never had any issues with it (I do get gestational diabetes but my sugars have always gone back to normal after which is apparently common with women with PCOS). The metformin helped me though. I’m not sure what difference it could make if you’re ovulating regularly but might be worth asking your doctor about. In a similar vein, I also followed a low GI diet as that helps PCOS symptoms. 

I had another temp rise today :happydance: no crosshairs from FF yet but tentatively calling it 5DPO. Soooo too early to test? :haha:


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx never to early to whip out the cheapies (if you have lol) oh that makes sense now lol, I spoke to the diabetic team and they said it's ok to use while trying with regular ovulation :) xx

Ok ladies I said I'm not feeling hopeful today I have bad cramping which is the same as a couple cycles ago so to me that mean I haven't... Definitely won't stop me testing early tho:haha: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Don't give up hun. Thing's happen when you least expect it!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Tdog what does the extra wiggly line on your chart mean? Sorry to be nosey. I'm such an ametuer at all this lol


----------



## pamg

I'm 7dpo today. Had a sharp pinching pain really low down last night that almost took my breath away. Lasted on & off for about an hour then went & not noticed anything so far today. Really hope its a good sign!
I also had my second reflexology session yesterday, I'm feeling so much better this month, less stressed about it all although I know I'll still be really upset this month if its another no!
I think I'm going to test Saturday if af doesnt show before then!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog I’ve only got one test left, I’ve not restocked the cheapies since my crazy testing earlier this cycle. Think I’ll save it for Sunday and then buy more :haha: 

@pamg keeping everything crossed that the pinching was a good sign for you!

My resting heart rate has gone up even more. So hopeful it’s a good sign after seeing @Hoping4numbr3 when she got her BFP!


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Tdog what does the extra wiggly line on your chart mean? Sorry to be nosey. I'm such an ametuer at all this lol

:rofl: I read that and was like eh then realised:haha: it's last month's chart to compare to xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Ohhh lol sorry. Thanks for telling me. God I'm nosey


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Ohhh lol sorry. Thanks for telling me. God I'm nosey

It's ok hun I'm here if you have any other questions :hugs: :) and I'm the same tbh I'm so nosey :haha: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Ok ladies. I tested again this morning with fmu 10dpo. And I’m disappointed. It’s not bfn but not what I was hoping for at all :cry: I’m trying to stay positive, but it’s hard


----------



## tdog

@Momof2onetube I still see a line tho I no it's not as dark as what you thought it would be but hcg takes time to build up xx :hugs: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I hope that’s all it is @tdog I haven’t pulled a line on 10dpo in the last 4 cycles, so I’m a smidgen hopeful still. Retesting Friday and have absolutely everything crossed for a :bfp:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

hmmm momof2 - it doesn't look lighter though so that is good! Maybe you are a 72 hour kind of HCG doubler?


----------



## Convie

the lines still there so like others have said maybe the hcg hasn't doubled yet :hugs:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Definitely still there Mo2 and like you say, an improvement on previous cycles. Did you say you were going to do a digital?


----------



## JJB2

Good morning ladies!
@Momof2onetube I see the line HCG takes time to build up. Im hoping this is your :bfp:

This morning my opk are negative (I think) and my temp went up, so I might be on my tww now? Excited since this is my 3rd cycle ttc and I O’ed sooner that the other 2 cycles. My periods are regulating. PCOS sucks!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks ladies :hugs: @jellybeanxx i have two digis but refuse to touch them til I’m sure :haha: they’re not cheap, I’d hate to waste


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> It's ok hun I'm here if you have any other questions :hugs: :) and I'm the same tbh I'm so nosey :haha: xx

Lol thank you babe really helps having you guys xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

I see a line momof1 I'm keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Kaymumof2

JJB2 said:


> View attachment 1044477
> View attachment 1044479
> Good morning ladies!
> @Momof2onetube I see the line HCG takes time to build up. Im hoping this is your :bfp:
> 
> This morning my opk are negative (I think) and my temp went up, so I might be on my tww now? Excited since this is my 3rd cycle ttc and I O’ed sooner that the other 2 cycles. My periods are regulating. PCOS sucks!

I'm literally the same as you had a positive opk and solid smiley cd16 and cd 17 now today I'm cd18 and opk are negative and my tempwent up so I think we are literally in sync with each other lol this is my chart so far too


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> I hope that’s all it is @tdog I haven’t pulled a line on 10dpo in the last 4 cycles, so I’m a smidgen hopeful still. Retesting Friday and have absolutely everything crossed for a :bfp:

Fingers crossed Friday is a blazing :bfp: I have everything crossed xx


----------



## mme

Starta thinking I’m out ladies, done a frer and bfn, af due in 5 days not looking good


----------



## JJB2

Kaymumof2 said:


> I'm literally the same as you had a positive opk and solid smiley cd16 and cd 17 now today I'm cd18 and opk are negative and my tempwent up so I think we are literally in sync with each other lol this is my chart so far too
> 
> View attachment 1044485

Omg!!! We are!!!!
When are you planning test?
I was thinking the 15 but since I O’ed earlier im thinking the 12


----------



## Kaymumof2

JJB2 said:


> Omg!!! We are!!!!
> When are you planning test?
> I was thinking the 15 but since I O’ed earlier im thinking the 12

Tomorrow? No just kidding lol umm I may join you on the 12th to be honest! My af should be due around 15/16th so doubt it would show earlier than that really. Unfortunately


----------



## JJB2

Kaymumof2 said:


> Tomorrow? No just kidding lol umm I may join you on the 12th to be honest! My af should be due around 15/16th so doubt it would show earlier than that really. Unfortunately

Im due 15/16 as well


----------



## Kaymumof2

Wow we are absolutely spot on with each other!


----------



## tdog

@mme not out until the :witch: comes fingers crossed she don't xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

You’re not out yet @mme :hugs:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Plenty of time for a BFP yet @mme hang on in there!

@Momof2onetube I know exactly what you mean! I’ve had a pack of 2 digitals stashed for ages and won’t be touching them until I’m sure I’ll get a positive :lol: I’m just hoping mine don’t go out of date first!


----------



## mme

jellybeanxx said:


> Plenty of time for a BFP yet @mme hang on in there!
> 
> @Momof2onetube I know exactly what you mean! I’ve had a pack of 2 digitals stashed for ages and won’t be touching them until I’m sure I’ll get a positive :lol: I’m just hoping mine don’t go out of date first!

That’s the same with me I’ve had mine in the wardrobe since January!!! Best check the date actually


----------



## laurarebecca1

No one is out until AF arrives!

Anyone else eager to test early (7dpo) even though they know it’s pointless


----------



## Kaymumof2

Lol always willing to poas but only 1dpo so to see a second line would be an absolute miracle! gonna be a loooooooong tww!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> Lol always willing to poas but only 1dpo so to see a second line would be an absolute miracle! gonna be a loooooooong tww!

It always goes so slow doesn’t it hopefully it’ll fly by for you!


----------



## tdog

I always start at 6dpo and that will be sat-sun I always say I won't but I will no no I will :haha: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> I always start at 6dpo and that will be sat-sun I always say I won't but I will no no I will :haha: xx

Yup I’m starting at 7dpo come on the bfps!!!


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> It always goes so slow doesn’t it hopefully it’ll fly by for you!

Torturously slow! Thanks hun hoping you get a lovely bfp in the next few days!


----------



## Kaymumof2

I'm gonna try and wait to test. But even I bet against myself to test early lol just hate seeing bfn all the time


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> I'm gonna try and wait to test. But even I bet against myself to test early lol just hate seeing bfn all the time

It’s horrible isn’t it :( I hope we don’t have to wait too long.
It’s so hard doing everything right, timing bd etc and then seeing bfn after bfn!


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> It’s horrible isn’t it :( I hope we don’t have to wait too long.
> It’s so hard doing everything right, timing bd etc and then seeing bfn after bfn!

Exactly! It's like seriously what more can we do to get pregnant! I havent ordered any tests yet so see how long that lasts!


----------



## mme

Ladies I’m so upset !! Can’t stop crying !! This month has hit me hard. I had blaring bfp at 10 dpo and a digi with dd, I’m now 8/9/10 dpo!! No one knows we are trying so I have no one to talk to, hubby doesn’t get it ! It’s been 10 months, we conceived on 2nd month with dd, thinking something is not right. Sperm analysis is ok and I’ve had bloods to confirm I’m ov. Month after month of bfn is taking its toll and now I feel so drained, for some stupid reason after ov I felt this was the month but soon after I had all the same symptoms as all other months :(


----------



## Momof2onetube

@mme sending you virtual :hugs: hun! I also had a cry today. Then felt stupid. But I’ll still have another cry if AF shows. Took me 9 months for DD and DS was unexpected just a month after I stopped BFing DD. I’m only on cycle 4 and already feeling the weight of ttc. Hormones up and down all month. We’re here for you! :hugs:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> Torturously slow! Thanks hun hoping you get a lovely bfp in the next few days!

Thanks lovely. I must not test tomorrow, I must it test tomorrow...I must not test tomorrow...


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Ladies I’m so upset !! Can’t stop crying !! This month has hit me hard. I had blaring bfp at 10 dpo and a digi with dd, I’m now 8/9/10 dpo!! No one knows we are trying so I have no one to talk to, hubby doesn’t get it ! It’s been 10 months, we conceived on 2nd month with dd, thinking something is not right. Sperm analysis is ok and I’ve had bloods to confirm I’m ov. Month after month of bfn is taking its toll and now I feel so drained, for some stupid reason after ov I felt this was the month but soon after I had all the same symptoms as all other months :(

Awww hunni sending lots of :hugs: I've been trying for 4 months now so not as long as you and I'm frustrated doing everything we should be and getting nothing so what you must be feeling :cry: if I was closer to you I would have been to yours for a coffee and and good chin wag if you wanted to let of steam you could but unfortunately I'm not, but we are all here to listen to you, I ko what you mean about being positive one min and then not, I was feeling so good about this month the run up to o I kept think this is it, and now I'm definitely not so much xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> Thanks lovely. I must not test tomorrow, I must it test tomorrow...I must not test tomorrow...

You're welcome! If you do......I won't hold it against you lol


----------



## Babybump87

mme said:


> Ladies I’m so upset !! Can’t stop crying !! This month has hit me hard. I had blaring bfp at 10 dpo and a digi with dd, I’m now 8/9/10 dpo!! No one knows we are trying so I have no one to talk to, hubby doesn’t get it ! It’s been 10 months, we conceived on 2nd month with dd, thinking something is not right. Sperm analysis is ok and I’ve had bloods to confirm I’m ov. Month after month of bfn is taking its toll and now I feel so drained, for some stupid reason after ov I felt this was the month but soon after I had all the same symptoms as all other months :(

Can totally relate to everything you have posted. We are coming to the end of cycle 8
( TTC No3 ) AF is due over the weekend / early next week . DD1 was 5 cycles and DD2 was 1. I wasn’t tracking O or anything with DDs . Was more of a relaxed approach. guess I was just lucky conceiving DD2 first cycle.

We haven’t told any family we are TTC either, I didn’t want the added pressure. It seems like a long time since we started trying. Seeing BFN and AF arriving is so dissaponting and I’m finding myself getting anxious in case there is something wrong!

Fingers crossed you get your BFP soon .
Xx


----------



## tdog

Babybump87 said:


> Can totally relate to everything you have posted. We are coming to the end of cycle 8
> ( TTC No3 ) AF is due over the weekend / early next week . DD1 was 5 cycles and DD2 was 1. I wasn’t tracking O or anything with DDs . Was more of a relaxed approach. guess I was just lucky conceiving DD2 first cycle.
> 
> We haven’t told any family we are TTC either, I didn’t want the added pressure. It seems like a long time since we started trying. Seeing BFN and AF arriving is so dissaponting and I’m finding myself getting anxious in case there is something wrong!
> 
> Fingers crossed you get your BFP soon .
> Xx


Fingers crossed you get you :bfp: soon their really isn't anything worse than thinking you are then :bfn: and af arrives oh and I always argue about it me thinking I'm not good enough that it's me :cry: huge :hugs: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies so yet again I'm confused! I'll be glad when I understand temping etc! So my temp dropped slightly today. No crosshairs on my chart. And it's still saying I'm most fertile when opks have been neg since yesterday! I'm pretty sure I O on cd17 but now cd19 and it's still saying I'm fertile. So now I'm panicking as dh and I haven't dtd for the last 2 night's. Now I feel out and I've missed my chance despite dtd when I got flashing smileys and solid smileys. Have I blown it this cycle? I'm so upset. Have included pics to show what ff is showing.


----------



## Kaymumof2

Also what would happen if I switch it to the fertility monitor thing that it says? Will it then ignore any future temps? I am so confused right now


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> Morning ladies so yet again I'm confused! I'll be glad when I understand temping etc! So my temp dropped slightly today. No crosshairs on my chart. And it's still saying I'm most fertile when opks have been neg since yesterday! I'm pretty sure I O on cd17 but now cd19 and it's still saying I'm fertile. So now I'm panicking as dh and I haven't dtd for the last 2 night's. Now I feel out and I've missed my chance despite dtd when I got flashing smileys and solid smileys. Have I blown it this cycle? I'm so upset. Have included pics to show what ff is showing.
> 
> View attachment 1044531
> View attachment 1044533
> View attachment 1044535

It’s still saying you’re fertile because ovulation hasn’t been confirmed. Another raised temp tomorrow will confirm ovulation (my guess cd17)

You dtd at the right time, don’t worry!!


----------



## pamg

mme said:


> Ladies I’m so upset !! Can’t stop crying !! This month has hit me hard. I had blaring bfp at 10 dpo and a digi with dd, I’m now 8/9/10 dpo!! No one knows we are trying so I have no one to talk to, hubby doesn’t get it ! It’s been 10 months, we conceived on 2nd month with dd, thinking something is not right. Sperm analysis is ok and I’ve had bloods to confirm I’m ov. Month after month of bfn is taking its toll and now I feel so drained, for some stupid reason after ov I felt this was the month but soon after I had all the same symptoms as all other months :(

I feel exactly the same as you! Big hugs,its so hard isnt it. I hate that the age gap with my daughter is getting bigger & bigger each month too :-( 
I've been TTC for 14 cycles now & it only took 3 with my daughter. Each month I'm getting more emotional over it & I cry so much when af arrives now. I've had bloods on day 3 & 21 & an external scan & hubbys had his test & everythings come back fine so far. 
This month I've tried reflexology,the lady I saw is qualified for fertility reflexology but I thought even if it doesnt help in that way at least it will relax me which is exactly what I need to do!
I'm about 3 days from when af normally arrives & I'm just so worried its another BFN!


----------



## laurarebecca1

mme said:


> Ladies I’m so upset !! Can’t stop crying !! This month has hit me hard. I had blaring bfp at 10 dpo and a digi with dd, I’m now 8/9/10 dpo!! No one knows we are trying so I have no one to talk to, hubby doesn’t get it ! It’s been 10 months, we conceived on 2nd month with dd, thinking something is not right. Sperm analysis is ok and I’ve had bloods to confirm I’m ov. Month after month of bfn is taking its toll and now I feel so drained, for some stupid reason after ov I felt this was the month but soon after I had all the same symptoms as all other months :(

MME, I don’t know if you’ve seen any of my previous posts but dd took over 3 years...it was so tough emotionally! I don’t exactly how you feel!
Here if you want to chat! 
Do you chart?


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> It’s still saying you’re fertile because ovulation hasn’t been confirmed. Another raised temp tomorrow will confirm ovulation (my guess cd17)
> 
> You dtd at the right time, don’t worry!!

Really? Yeah I'm convinced from other signs that I O on cd 17 just ff threw me off by still not confirming and saying fertile still. Thank you! So I guess I'm 2dpo today then?


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> Really? Yeah I'm convinced from other signs that I O on cd 17 just ff threw me off by still not confirming and saying fertile still. Thank you! So I guess I'm 2dpo today then?

Yup! For ff to confirm ovulation, 3 raises temps are required which means you are always 3dpo when ff confirms!


----------



## laurarebecca1

AFM, had a temp spike this morning eeekkk I hope it means good things! 
My charts usually just slowly increase!


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> Yup! For ff to confirm ovulation, 3 raises temps are required which means you are always 3dpo when ff confirms!

Ahhhh I see! Jheez and I panicked! So sorry! I'll get the hang of it eventually! Roll on tomorrow then! Thanks hun


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> AFM, had a temp spike this morning eeekkk I hope it means good things!
> My charts usually just slowly increase!
> 
> View attachment 1044539

Ooooooh! So exciting that is great news! A good spike too! Yay!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> Ooooooh! So exciting that is great news! A good spike too! Yay!

Will see what my temp is tomorrow and decide whether I test (it’s my birthday) fingers crossed!


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> Will see what my temp is tomorrow and decide whether I test (it’s my birthday) fingers crossed!

Omg what a perfect birthday present that would be! I'm even more excited for you now! Everything of mine is crossed for you!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> Omg what a perfect birthday present that would be! I'm even more excited for you now! Everything of mine is crossed for you!

Thank you! Still got it in the back of my head that it’s going to take a long time..:so I won’t be too disappointed when af comes!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Kaymumof2 I would say you’re 2DPO as well and FF doesn’t give cross hairs until 3DPO. Hopefully you’ll get that confirmation tomorrow!

@laurarebecca1 that’s a great temp spike, fingers crossed it’s a good sign for you!

@mme sending :hugs: it can be so draining. Hang on in there! 

AFM I finally got crosshairs from FF today! It only put me at 3DPO though when I’d been hoping I was 6DPO. If I’m only 3DPO then our timing hasn’t been good enough and I’m out :cry:


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @Kaymumof2 I would say you’re 2DPO as well and FF doesn’t give cross hairs until 3DPO. Hopefully you’ll get that confirmation tomorrow!
> 
> @laurarebecca1 that’s a great temp spike, fingers crossed it’s a good sign for you!
> 
> @mme sending :hugs: it can be so draining. Hang on in there!
> 
> AFM I finally got crosshairs from FF today! It only put me at 3DPO though when I’d been hoping I was 6DPO. If I’m only 3DPO then our timing hasn’t been good enough and I’m out :cry:
> 
> View attachment 1044541

I’d say it could be either. Did you use opks? (Sorry I’ve forgotten)


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 I’d given up on OPKs at this point! :haha:


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Really? Yeah I'm convinced from other signs that I O on cd 17 just ff threw me off by still not confirming and saying fertile still. Thank you! So I guess I'm 2dpo today then?

Ff does that hun you need to have 3 or more temp rises to confirm o mine hasn't gave me crosshairs yet prob will tomorrow but my calculations I should be 3dpo today I have changed it a few time to the monitor one it doesn't bigger future temp readings xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thank you ladies! As usual your all really helpful! I am so hoping I get my crosshairs tomorrow. I can't wait to see now lol 

Hopefully you will get yours the same time tdog

Awww jelly how close did you bd to O?


----------



## jellybeanxx

CD48 was the last time and then O was CD51 according to FF. Still technically possibly but DH has rubbish morphology (or did back in 2012 when he was tested) so that always makes me worry that our chances are even further reduced.


----------



## tdog

Oh I hope so Kay I no I was about 5-6 dpo last cycle before ff decided I had ovulated lol. Xx

Jelly how strange is that about ff hopefully you've caught it this time. Xx

I'm feeling a bit better today my temp has gone up which it should I no I ovd 3 days ago I felt it xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

I noticed your temp spike there @tdog I do wonder if sometimes our bodies don’t always respond to the progesterone right away or if the progesterone rises slowly. BBT isn’t an exact science is it? I want a little alarm on my ovaries that lets me know when it pops an egg out :haha:


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @laurarebecca1 I’d given up on OPKs at this point! :haha:

Aww bless you! I don’t blame you! I hope your o day becomes clearer for you :) and more importantly you get that bfp!!!


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx I do wounder sometimes :haha: i need an alarm for my ovaries aswell xx


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx found this xx


----------



## JJB2

Good morning ladies!
This is my chart so far
Very similar to @Kaymumof2


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hope you did manage to catch that egg jelly!

Yay for the temp spike tdog! Tww has officially started lol


----------



## Kaymumof2

JJB2 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> This is my chart so far
> Very similar to @Kaymumof2
> 
> View attachment 1044561

Yay! Definitely matching! Lets hope we have matching bfps aswell!


----------



## JJB2

@Kaymumof2 FX we do!! Im excited waiting a week is going to be hard!


----------



## Kaymumof2

JJB2 said:


> @Kaymumof2 FX we do!! Im excited waiting a week is going to be hard!

I'm excited too! But yeah time will go past at a snails pace. At least we have each other to symptom spot and compare charts with to pass a little time!


----------



## Babybump87

tdog said:


> Fingers crossed you get you :bfp: soon their really isn't anything worse than thinking you are then :bfn: and af arrives oh and I always argue about it me thinking I'm not good enough that it's me :cry: huge :hugs: xx

Thank you ! 

You are defiantly good enough ! You already have beautiful children who think your amazing!!

The TTC journey is emotional/frustrating for all of us . 

Hope your BFP comes soon ! All I can say is when it happens will be worth the wait ! X


----------



## jellybeanxx

tdog said:


> @jellybeanxx found this xx
> View attachment 1044559

I wonder if it can vary between cycles and how well FF would adapt to it? I’ve had some where I’m sure it’s been a slow rise and others where my temp just shoots up. I don’t always understand why FF pinpoints O when it does, especially when it creeps up like this month.


----------



## tdog

Awww @Babybump87 Thank you ttc is definitely so confusing xx

@jellybeanxx I wounder the same sometimes but my last few cycles I've noticed mine spiked after o but i think this month us just slow :haha: only time will tell xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

TTC is at least 90% waiting @tdog :coffee: :haha:


----------



## JJB2

Kaymumof2 said:


> I'm excited too! But yeah time will go past at a snails pace. At least we have each other to symptom spot and compare charts with to pass a little time!

I know at least thats going to keep us busy


----------



## mme

Ladies just done an ic and I think I see a squinter, but then it’s prob just line eye.


----------



## Kaymumof2

I think I see it too!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I’ve missed so much! I wasn’t getting notifications again. Grr! Hope you’re all doing well. Nice to see some of you in the tww now :) fx’d for you all! :dust:


----------



## tdog

It is @jellybeanxx then you get frustrated lol xx

@mme I think I see something on that :) xx

@Momof2onetube How are you? How you feeling? Xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I’m ok @tdog just anxious as ever lol. You’ve seen my thread. My RHR has gone up the last few days. My boobs are atrociously sore. My IBS is flaring up. I just want a definitive answer, but I’m too skeptical to use my FR digi just yet :wacko:


----------



## tdog

@Momof2onetube you have more patience than me :haha: did you say your testing tomorrow? Xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

@tdog I want to... but I’m not sure if I should lol OH is getting annoyed at my testing so much :rofl: I have one FRER, one FR digi and one CB digi. I’m just so afraid of a negative digi, it’ll crush me. My lines just aren’t convincing me!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Fingers crossed for all of you!


----------



## tdog

@Momof2onetube it might be darker now :) fingers crossed it is xx

Sorry but of tmi my cm is really watery been like it since I ovd I always go creamy or dry up so strange, still getting a little cramping here and their but nothing like yesterday xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@mme I think I see it? Fx for you!

@Momof2onetube you have so much restraint! Really, really rooting for you to get that digital positive! RPR can go up and down, I’ve seen it so much on the Ava groups when people worry about it. It varies a lot for people.

@tdog hopefully the CM is a good sign!


----------



## Prayforaboy

eye squinter? evap? looney bin?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Pray I think I see a shadow there. Do you have a FRER around? I would back it up with that if so!


----------



## mme

Pray I see something too ! 
Good luck


----------



## Prayforaboy

i dont, i have been testing on these cheapies for the past couple days, today was the first day i kinda thought i saw a little something so im thinking ill get a FRER for tomorrows FMU. AF is due to come monday. The wait is seriously torture!!!!! Why cant i be the person that just doesn't think about it until i skip my period ](*,)


----------



## laurarebecca1

Prayforaboy said:


> eye squinter? evap? looney bin?
> 
> View attachment 1044591

I see something on this! Defo get another test!!!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Ha @Prayforaboy I know what I mean, I can never wait either! I think I see something, hopefully the next line will be clearer!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ha when I think I see a line I would buy a bunch of tests! Good for the test companies..not so good for me!


----------



## tdog

@Prayforaboy I think I see something on that one :) I would deffo test with a frer xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Girls I’m super nervous to see my temp tomorrow... if it goes up I’m going to test...if it goes down I won’t. My chart looks nothing like any other chart but it does look eerily similar to my bfp chart...I’m scared now that I’m getting a bit excited only to be shot down again!

Even the same bd pattern!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck Laura!!


----------



## mme

Af also due on Monday for me and today I’ve had quite bad period type pains so much that I’m gonna get laid down. Also top of legs ache real bad


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

So sorry you are hurting MME. Hope it passes. Maybe use a heating pad if you have one?


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 hopefully it's a good sign fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Good luck Laura! Hope you get a birthday bfp! 

AFM hoping to see crosshairs tomorrow. Be gutted if I don't.


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Good luck Laura! Hope you get a birthday bfp!
> 
> AFM hoping to see crosshairs tomorrow. Be gutted if I don't.

Snap I was gutted not to see them this morning I'm 3dpo now see if I see them in morn but not holding my breath xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Good luck @laurarebecca1 

Fingers crossed @tdog hope you get those crosshairs.

I’m hoping my temp stays up tomorrow. If I end up dropping back down again to non ovulatory temps after all this, I think I’ll proper lose it :haha:


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Snap I was gutted not to see them this morning I'm 3dpo now see if I see them in morn but not holding my breath xx

I think you will hun. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Fingers crossed JELLY!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Momof2onetube you didn't do another test today? No mid afternoon test? LOL!


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Hoping4numbr3 nope :rofl: I can’t hold my pee long enough


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Hoping4numbr3 how was your cramping before your bfp? I don’t really feel AFy, more of a dull achiness that’s annoying me


----------



## tdog

Thank you @jellybeanxx and @Kaymumof2 I was looking at my chart from five year ago when I got my :bfp: and it's similar I'll insert a photo xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Momof2onetube when my period was due I didn’t have any cramping. It didn’t feel like AF was going to come at all. I felt totally fine besides having gas and being bloated.


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Hoping4numbr3 i now feel like AF is gonna come any minute :cry: going to take some Tylenol and hope for the best but I feel like it may be yet another chem


----------



## Kaymumof2

Omg omg omg I got my crosshairs bang on time! Woop! So pleased!:dance::wohoo:


----------



## tdog

@Kaymumof2 yey:wohoo: I got mine today aswell and it got it right aswell :haha: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Omg yay see I said you would! Now we are twinnies aswell! Lol


----------



## tdog

:coffee: now to sit around waiting for test day I'll prob start on Sunday as usual 6dpo I no extremely early and I'll be expecting :bfn: I can never hold off :haha: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog I will join you on testing too early starting Sunday! According to FF I’ll be 6DPO then but am hoping it’s closer to 9DPO. Which tests will you be using? 

@Kaymumof2 yay crosshairs! :happydance:

@Momof2onetube :hugs: I had awful cramps when pregnant with DS2 and convinced I was out. Hope you get strong lines today.

AFM temp has remained up and am confident I’m finally in the 2WW. Roll on testing!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Lol good luck hun! I'm going to try and be good. Haven't even bought any cheapies so far.....lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks Jelly! Yay for you joining us in the tww! Can't wait for all the tests!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Bfn test from today ... oh well means I can have lots of cocktails tonight when OH takes me out!


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx j have a load of cheapies that u be using first but I have 8 frers that the I might use one a day from Monday:haha: xx


----------



## tdog

Awww @laurarebecca1 sorry hun :cry: but I've looked and looked and feel I can see something on that unless just my eyes lol xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Sorry for the BFN @laurarebecca1 enjoy those cocktails! :drunk:

@tdog I’m jealous of your FRER stash :haha: I’m off to Wilkos to stock up there!

Did anyone see the pregnancy test recall we’ve had in the UK? The ‘clear and simple’ brand of digital tests have been giving false positives. One to watch out for! 
Clear & Simple faulty digital pregnancy tests recalled https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-45749573


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx I saw it on the glow app forum they had posted it on their, I get my frer of amazon and next day delivery aswell :haha: oh yea I forgot you said wilkos was a good one aswell lol xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Awww @laurarebecca1 sorry hun :cry: but I've looked and looked and feel I can see something on that unless just my eyes lol xx

I feel I can see something but I think just line eye, it’s far too faint! Will be testing everyday though


----------



## JJB2

Good morning ladies!
I got my crosshairs today too!
Odd enough looks exactly like @Kaymumof2 :-k lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good morning ladies. Momof2 - I do not like this one bit. I am sorry if AF shows up definitely go to the doctor and see about that progesterone. That is so unfair. I am so bummed for you :( :wine: <--That is what I would do for you if I could...


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay for all the ladies in the TWW wait now! 

Jelly- FINALLY!!! :) Glad you are in the TWW again!


----------



## mme

11dpo and stark white line on frer this morning. Now waiting for AF :(


----------



## Kaymumof2

JJB2 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> I got my crosshairs today too!
> Odd enough looks exactly like @Kaymumof2 :-k lol
> 
> View attachment 1044638

Haha omg we have been cloned! Yay on the crosshairs!


----------



## tdog

@JJB2 and @Kaymumof2 How spooky is that :haha: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Sorry for the BFN @mme :hugs:

I’ve been to Wilkos and stocked up. Just want to start testing! I’m getting cramps again. I’ve been getting them on and off for days now. Looking back it started just before/around the time I ovulated. Hoping it’s a good sign!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Can't wait to see more tests! 

Sorry for the BFN MME :(


----------



## mme

So the POAS addict I am took a frer and got a bad evap !! It was my last test so obviously I now need to buy more :shrug:
I thought I saw something so like the crazy lady I am I took it apart to see closer


----------



## jellybeanxx

I can see what you mean mme! FRERs can be frustrating like that now, I swear they used to be better!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Those were some of those deep indents I was getting too! Pissed me off. lol


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> @JJB2 and @Kaymumof2 How spooky is that :haha: xx

I know lol but your pretty similar aswell tdog! Lol


----------



## tdog

Ohhhh @jellybeanxx do one :haha: xx

Oh my @mme That is some indent :( xx

@Kaymumof2 What I mean is you 2 are dead on like identical :haha: xx

AFM I've been having some sharp pains in my uterus on the left side where I oved i would say to early for implantation but I found this on Dr Google:haha: xx


----------



## mme

tdog said:


> Ohhhh @jellybeanxx do one :haha: xx
> 
> Oh my @mme That is some indent :( xx
> 
> @Kaymumof2 What I mean is you 2 are dead on like identical :haha: xx
> 
> AFM I've been having some sharp pains in my uterus on the left side where I oved i would say to early for implantation but I found this on Dr Google:haha: xx
> View attachment 1044654


I have been having the left side pains today too !! Too late for me though at 11 dpo. Not stopped me buying another frer for later though!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Oh @tdog you’re my favourite bad influence :haha: will start testing Sunday which is still too early anyway!


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Ohhhh @jellybeanxx do one :haha: xx
> 
> Oh my @mme That is some indent :( xx
> 
> @Kaymumof2 What I mean is you 2 are dead on like identical :haha: xx
> 
> AFM I've been having some sharp pains in my uterus on the left side where I oved i would say to early for implantation but I found this on Dr Google:haha: xx
> View attachment 1044654

Lol spookily true!

I've had pinches on my right side which is the same side I O'd on I'm pretty sure x


----------



## tdog

Oh @jellybeanxx I no but you all love it :haha: I'll be testing on Sunday I'll be 6dpo then also lol xx

@mme it's not to late some women implant later on xx

Oh @Kaymumof2 hopefully a good sign :hugs: xx


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx What dpo are you now? Xx


----------



## Convie

hi girls, sorry I haven't been on much, I've been trying to avoid the forum a little bit in an attempt to forget I'm in the TWW and not to stress as much as I did last month, so far its working! but I can't help but check up on you guys :haha:

mme sorry about negs, I had the same one last month really close to my period and took it out as well, wish I didn't do that :lol:

tdog I'm also having left sided pains, which is weird because I thought I ov'd from right side, but I get ov like pains on my right side all the time as thats where I had surgery a few months ago so I mix them up a lot :lol: hopefully its a positive sign for both of us :D

I'm still sick as a dog, I took 2 mock tests yesterday and failed both, instructor said its fine as it means its something to work on for tuesday and he believes I'll pass but its really made me question my ability to do this, on the bright side though being sick and concentrating on my test has also kept my mind from obsessing so really its a blessing in disguise... still want to test though :lol: I WILL HOLD OUT UNTIL THE 9TH!!!!!


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Oh @jellybeanxx I no but you all love it :haha: I'll be testing on Sunday I'll be 6dpo then also lol xx
> 
> @mme it's not to late some women implant later on xx
> 
> Oh @Kaymumof2 hopefully a good sign :hugs: xx

Thanks hun! Kinda feel like its way to early to feel anything but who knows lol xx


----------



## tdog

Oh @Convie so glad your mind has been busy :) and good luck for Tues for both tests :) xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> hi girls, sorry I haven't been on much, I've been trying to avoid the forum a little bit in an attempt to forget I'm in the TWW and not to stress as much as I did last month, so far its working! but I can't help but check up on you guys :haha:
> 
> mme sorry about negs, I had the same one last month really close to my period and took it out as well, wish I didn't do that :lol:
> 
> tdog I'm also having left sided pains, which is weird because I thought I ov'd from right side, but I get ov like pains on my right side all the time as thats where I had surgery a few months ago so I mix them up a lot :lol: hopefully its a positive sign for both of us :D
> 
> I'm still sick as a dog, I took 2 mock tests yesterday and failed both, instructor said its fine as it means its something to work on for tuesday and he believes I'll pass but its really made me question my ability to do this, on the bright side though being sick and concentrating on my test has also kept my mind from obsessing so really its a blessing in disguise... still want to test though :lol: I WILL HOLD OUT UNTIL THE 9TH!!!!!

Hey stranger! Dont panic, the more you stress the more your likely to not think the answers through. Easy to say though I know.i have faith in you! Well done for not testing! Roll on the 9th! I'm also trying to hold off with testing. Haven't even bought any cheapies so far lol


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Convie good luck for Tuesday, keeping everything crossed for you!

@tdog I’m 4DPO according to FF but think/hope I might be a bit ahead of that. I wasn’t doing OPKs though and had pretty much given up on ovulation at that point so hard to say for sure!


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Hey stranger! Dont panic, the more you stress the more your likely to not think the answers through. Easy to say though I know.i have faith in you! Well done for not testing! Roll on the 9th! I'm also trying to hold off with testing. Haven't even bought any cheapies so far lol

its a ADI part 2 test, so its all driving, because its a test for driving instructors you get failed for so many things, I got a serious for looking in my rear view instead of over my shoulder when reversing a mm and a serious because I didn't look at a cyclist who was on the path on the other side of the road, then got a serious for being at a 1.5 second gap not a 2 second gap, my sick brain can't handle all this thinking haha 

we should start doing some incentive to not testing, like if we manage to not test until an selected date, our OHs have to buy us a present, and if we test too early we have to buy them something :haha:


----------



## tdog

Ladies I no I'm mad but OMG I think I see a line on it and it's pink not possible right??? Seriously I'm freaking here what do you see I've tweaked and everything I'm so shaking I no silly right?? Xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog I think I see something in the first and last photos? Fx it turns into something undeniable over the next few days! 

I’ve got really bad heartburn this evening. Maybe it’s an early pregnancy sign, maybe it’s all the honeycomb I just ate... we’ll never know :shrug: :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Tdog- I think I might see something as well. GOOD LUCK!! 

Jelly- Sorry about the heartburn!


----------



## mme

Tdog how many dpo are you ? 
Just done a frer on a 4 hr hold and nothing !! Broke down again, feel like I can’t do this anymore I’m so gutted. Just wish there was something I could do to increase my chances


----------



## tdog

This is the crazy thing I got a solid smiley 6days ago and a positive opk at same time i ovulated the next day which I felt it, so I'd be 4dpo but I'm a cereal poas addict :haha: I had 8 of them and was going to buy a few more if anything was to come on them, is it possible I'm implanting and the tests picking up? I no I'm crazy right but I saw it with in a few mins and I keep looking at it even now and it's still their and pink, I'll do one in morn with fmu with a cheapie xx


----------



## Convie

tdog i see it as well but doesn't look like theres colour in it on the last couple of pics


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hmm that or maybe you ovulated sooner and what you were feeling was a cramp from the after effect?


----------



## tdog

Oh who nos I'm so confused now tbh see what tomorrow holds but surely I wouldn't get a flashing smiley or solid smiley if I didn't have a lh surge if not xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Well we shall see what tomorrow brings :) I hope you get a dark PINK LINE soon!


----------



## tdog

@Convie it definitely has colour irl :shrug:

@Hoping4numbr3 fingers crossed it does the more I think and look at the test and the pics the more I'm thinking it's not real :cry: I no theirs time and I'm a poas addict tbh I was expecting a :bfn: not a faint line like that xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Good luck tdog!


----------



## JJB2

tdog said:


> @JJB2 and @Kaymumof2 How spooky is that :haha: xx

I know is funny too lol


----------



## JJB2

So ladies! I noticed I have a lot of creamy cm (tmi) Im usually dry after O 
Already symptom spotting lol :-=


----------



## tdog

:haha: @JJB2 I've been symptom spotting my cm has been watery/creamy which is definitely not like me this twinge in my left side has been on and off all day aswell baby :dust: to all xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

WELL I am still rooting for a bunch of BFPS and soon for all of you!


----------



## JJB2

tdog said:


> :haha: @JJB2 I've been symptom spotting my cm has been watery/creamy which is definitely not like me this twinge in my left side has been on and off all day aswell baby :dust: to all xx

Thank you baby dust :dust:
Im excited lol not trying to get my hopes up


----------



## Kaymumof2

Jj I've got creamy too! This is getting to weird with us now lol


----------



## JJB2

Lol when we test we need to put it up right at the same time to see if we get the same thing! @Kaymumof2


----------



## Kaymumof2

100% lol imagine we get a bfp, our due dates would be exactly the same! The sex of baby could be too! Omg lol


----------



## JJB2

I really hope this is our month!


----------



## tdog

morning ladies how are we this morn? My twinges have gone well haven't felt nothing yet :haha: but done a cheapie and a frer this morn and the frer still the same and the cheapie well I've inserted it :haha: but I have no symptoms what so ever I no only 5dpo today so shouldn't really have any to early for that xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies

Tdog my eyes keep playing tricks on your tests. At 1st I didn't see anything and then I kept seeing something lol

Afm tender boobs and a stuffy nose. This is my chart this morning


----------



## tdog

@Kaymumof2 I keep thinking the same I keep looking at the pic then thinking nope then I go hang on :haha: your chart is looking good :) xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> @Kaymumof2 I keep thinking the same I keep looking at the pic then thinking nope then I go hang on :haha: your chart is looking good :) xx

 Hate my eyes cos they do mess me around lol

Thanks! I never really know if it's good or not lol xx


----------



## tdog

I was the same with the frer this morn :haha: dam line eyes :rofl: yes your chart is looking good mine does that some cycles hopes up then down then back up then keep going up then back down lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Am I right in thinking as long as I stay above the coverline I'm in with a chance of being pregnant? I'm crampy this morning too. But now on the left side. Yesterday was the right side which is where I O'd from. Confused once again lol xx


----------



## JJB2

Good morning
@tdog I think I can see something but I have eye-line too lol 
@Kaymumof2 My temp went up too Im shocked :shock: I think we were croned lol


----------



## Kaymumof2

JJB2 said:


> Good morning
> @tdog I think I can see something but I have eye-line too lol
> @Kaymumof2 My temp went up too Im shocked :shock: I think we were croned lol
> 
> View attachment 1044704

Holy shit jj this is ABSOLUTELY crazy! Lol if we are pregnant we really have to become bump buddies! Lol


----------



## tdog

@Kaymumof2 Yes if it stays above cover line mine before af will drop a day before or the day of af which is when i no its due lol xx

Just got my new ics through door :haha: guess what I'm going to be doing:rofl: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Ahh ok so actually it doesnt give you any early hints of pregnancy if it stays up before af anyway. Dammit. I wanted to know by my chart lol


Oooh yay! Good luck hun xx


----------



## JJB2

Kaymumof2 said:


> Holy shit jj this is ABSOLUTELY crazy! Lol if we are pregnant we really have to become bump buddies! Lol

Yes definitely :dance:


----------



## Kaymumof2

JJB2 said:


> Yes definitely :dance:

I need to try and reign in my excitement lol


----------



## JJB2

Kaymumof2 said:


> I need to try and reign in my excitement lol

Me too Im way too excited and I dont want to be disappointed if is not my month


----------



## Kaymumof2

JJB2 said:


> Me too Im way too excited and I dont want to be disappointed if is not my month

Exactly my thoughts too. But either way, we have each other. And if it's not this month then next cycle we should pretty much work the same time's again


----------



## Convie

morning ladies, so I am symptom spotting kind of but also spotting lack of them, I get all pregnancy symptoms before period, which of course it happening, the usual wanting to puke, boobs swollen, nipples bigger, cramps, crying over nothing, cried over someone training their shiba to lay down this morning :rofl:
a new thing this month is left sided pain its usually only right and a have a big ass vein that pops out of my left boob!

theres also a lack of 1 symptom that is usually always ALWAYS here, which i mentioned last month, GAS! i fart up a storm and it smells so bad exactly 7 days before my period, now I was a day late on ovulation so I am either 6-7 days away from AF and so far NO GAS!!
I had a really bad farty day on 4 dpo so I don't know if I'm going to come on early or maybe this is a good sign? but the gas is always on time for 7 days before, so we will see, it could just be my body changing again but I'm trying to see it in more of a positive light.

oh and also I took a test this morning :dohh: i am still saving my frer for tuesday, i talked myself into it by saying the rule was for frers nice excuse there Jade :dohh:
it was neg but I keep looking and seeing a line then not seeing one, so definitely getting line eyes right now, I'm a bellend :lol:


----------



## tdog

this is the same test flash and no flash xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Lol convie you actually make me LOL! Hopefully the lack of gas and the veins etc are a good sign! 

Tdog yet again at 1st I couldn't then i thought I did! I'm so rubbish at this, sorry lol xx


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> morning ladies, so I am symptom spotting kind of but also spotting lack of them, I get all pregnancy symptoms before period, which of course it happening, the usual wanting to puke, boobs swollen, nipples bigger, cramps, crying over nothing, cried over someone training their shiba to lay down this morning :rofl:
> a new thing this month is left sided pain its usually only right and a have a big ass vein that pops out of my left boob!
> 
> theres also a lack of 1 symptom that is usually always ALWAYS here, which i mentioned last month, GAS! i fart up a storm and it smells so bad exactly 7 days before my period, now I was a day late on ovulation so I am either 6-7 days away from AF and so far NO GAS!!
> I had a really bad farty day on 4 dpo so I don't know if I'm going to come on early or maybe this is a good sign? but the gas is always on time for 7 days before, so we will see, it could just be my body changing again but I'm trying to see it in more of a positive light.
> 
> oh and also I took a test this morning :dohh: i am still saving my frer for tuesday, i talked myself into it by saying the rule was for frers nice excuse there Jade :dohh:
> it was neg but I keep looking and seeing a line then not seeing one, so definitely getting line eyes right now, I'm a bellend :lol:

I always get line eye it's a dam nuisance :rofl: not good when ttc tho :haha: xx


----------



## tdog

Lol @Kaymumof2 I'm the same I've had it under my flash in the window up the white wall the lot lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Haha I've been known to do all those things lol xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck ladies!! :dust:


----------



## Convie

same girls :lol:
tdog my one looks like you middle one where you kind of see a line but it also could be line eyes haha

I keep going back on forth on feelings because I'm now feeling period pains so thinking I may be early and going by my fortune telling farts means I will come on on tuesday? so test day :rofl: fuck
lettucesee


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks momof1 hope your doing ok


----------



## Convie

Momof2onetube said:


> Good luck ladies!! :dust:

how're things with you?


----------



## tdog

@Momof2onetube thank you hope your feeling ok? Xx

Oh @Convie hopefully then eh :) fingers crossed for us both and period pain could be either tbh xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I’m doing ok. No AF yet, but she’s not due til tomorrow. I haven’t tested anymore as :bfn: is a complete bummer. I’m sure she’ll come but if she doesn’t, I’ll test Monday morning


----------



## Kaymumof2

All the best mom! Wishing you all the luck that the witch takes a 9 month long vacation!


----------



## Convie

:hugs: those tests have been so awful to you


----------



## tdog

Hopefully she don't come @Momof2onetube them lines were so convincing aswell feeling frustrated for you xx


----------



## mme

A bit of Spotting today (which usually happens day before af) so onto next cycle. Af due Monday so looks like af will be a day early !


----------



## tdog

Awww no @mme so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## tdog

Well I did another ic as you do when you have loads I can see a faint line but nothing standing out at me, I'm only 5dpo so I'm ok about not seeing much as I wasn't expecting to see anything :haha: xx


----------



## Convie

so sorry mme :( :hugs:

I don't see anything on those tdog :(

I've started cramping up an absolute storm feels like af is about to hit :/


----------



## Kaymumof2

I had terrible cramps earlier too convie but has settled abit now. God knows what thats all about. Hopefully yours is implantation and not af!


----------



## Convie

thank you, i was just googling it as I have 2 types of cramps, my adeno ones that are like contractions, and my af ones that are sharp stabbing pains, I have no idea what implantaion pains feel like, don't want to get my hopes up yet, my body does enjoy a cruel joke or 2 :lol:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Same hun. Mine was like dull cramps/pressure. Was quite umcomfy so needed to sit for abit. Not too bad now. Not gonna build my hopes up. Again like you, my body is a cruel prankster!


----------



## laurarebecca1

8dpo today...bfn and no symptoms what so ever! Been on the hunt for FRERs but everywhere is sold out...wanted one for tomorrow


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 sorry for the bfn, very early days though. Hope you manage to track down a FRER!

@Momof2onetube really hope AF stays away! :hugs:

@tdog I don’t see anything on the cheapies but I don’t think they’re always as sensitive as they claim to be!

@Convie in my experience the cramps around a BFP are pretty much the same as AF cramps. There are are too many similarities between AF and BFP symptoms! 

@mme sorry for the spotting :hugs:

Good luck to everyone approaching the end of the 2WW hope we see lots of :bfp: appearing soon!

I’m probably going to test in the morning. I’m somewhere between 6-9DPO but I have a stack of tests and they’re calling me :blush:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Aww laurabecca I really hope you get your bfp and it was just to early to see today! I'm still holding out with the testing


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jelly...thank you! 

Kay...I wish I could hold out cos it’s better not to see bfns day after day, you have so much willpower! I know it’s esrly but I got a bfp with dd at 9/10dpo faint but defo there! 

I hope we all see bfps very soon!


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> Jelly...thank you!
> 
> Kay...I wish I could hold out cos it’s better not to see bfns day after day, you have so much willpower! I know it’s esrly but I got a bfp with dd at 9/10dpo faint but defo there!
> 
> I hope we all see bfps very soon!

Not sure how long I'll last to be honest. I'm 4dpo and last cycle I'd already started testing! But I refuse to do it again this early. Don't have any cheapies anyway nor have I ordered any....yet lol

Every pregnancy is different though hun. This one could of implanted later than dd so a bfp would show later. But you're right, bfns are awful. I hate continuously seeing them too.


----------



## tdog

Sorry been silent tonight ladies went bowling with my 3 older kids :) bit of mammy and kiddies time is always a good thing :)

@jellybeanxx I'm the same tbh I don't no weather anything their but as you say don't think they as sensitive as they supose to be lol xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

So my temp dipped right down this morning. I decided I’d test in case I was further along than FF thinks I am and used the last blue dye test. Pretty clear BFN. Not sure what’s going on with my chart.


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx so sorry for the temp dip and the :bfn: :cry: could be a implantation dip if you are what ff says you are xx

AFM pretty sure :bfn: for me also my temp dropped a little but not much xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Sorry for the BFN @tdog :hugs: your dip could be inplantation too? Let’s hope it is for both of us!


----------



## tdog

Fingers crossed for the both of us :hugs: sometime I think I see something on them sometimes I don't lol I have loads of ics so be using them lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Guess I'm out ladies. 5dpo and temp has plummeted. I'm gutted


----------



## tdog

Temp can drop hun that doesn't mean your out unless your lp is only 5 days lol but your temp can drop and then go back up mine does most times lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Temp can drop hun that doesn't mean your out unless your lp is only 5 days lol but your temp can drop and then go back up mine does most times lol xx

Lol no it isn't. Just seemed to drop rather alot so I thought uh oh lol I'll get used to all this soon xx


----------



## tdog

It's easy to think that tbh hun today I'm not feeling hopeful at all I have cramping today only mild but always get them a week before period and I'm due on a week tomorrow xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Kaymumof2 temp drops can be completely normal in the 2WW. I’ve read that it can happen because of a shift of hormones whether it’s a BFP or not but also there’s a lot of pregnancy charts with an ‘implantation dip’ where the temp drops during implantation and then goes up even higher. I had a 2 day dip below the cover line when I got pregnant with DS2. I thought I was out for sure then got a BFP. 

@tdog hopefully those are implantation cramps you’re getting!


----------



## JJB2

Hi ladies! I hope your dips are implantation dips!!! My temp still up today


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> It's easy to think that tbh hun today I'm not feeling hopeful at all I have cramping today only mild but always get them a week before period and I'm due on a week tomorrow xx

I've had cramps too but not due af till 16th. Hopefully neither of us get it but I don't think we bd enough. Even though ff scored our chances as high for conceiving this cycle xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

jellybeanxx said:


> @Kaymumof2 temp drops can be completely normal in the 2WW. I’ve read that it can happen because of a shift of hormones whether it’s a BFP or not but also there’s a lot of pregnancy charts with an ‘implantation dip’ where the temp drops during implantation and then goes up even higher. I had a 2 day dip below the cover line when I got pregnant with DS2. I thought I was out for sure then got a BFP.
> 
> @tdog hopefully those are implantation cramps you’re getting!

Thank you hun! I really wish it was implantation but I've read somewhere that 5dpo would be too early for that. So guess its just random hormones. If only it was pregnancy ones lol


----------



## Convie

hopefully all you girls are getting implantation cramps :hugs: I want us to have a big influx of bfps :dust:


----------



## Kaymumof2

JJB2 said:


> Hi ladies! I hope your dips are implantation dips!!! My temp still up today
> 
> View attachment 1044780

Thank you hun but I'm too early for that 5dpo I think. Unfortunately. 

Yay for the continued high temp but now we are out of chart sync lol


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> hopefully all you girls are getting implantation cramps :hugs: I want us to have a big influx of bfps :dust:

Think my bodies just cramping to be a dick lol but yes more bfps are certainly needed!


----------



## Convie

typical chronic over thinker question but can your boobs change during implantation then go back to normal??

as you guys know I was getting serious af like cramps yesterday (at 8dpo) during last night my nipples quadrupled in size!! they usually double before period but this time they got so so big, they were also really puffy, and were a dark shade of purple!
this morning they're back to their normal size no longer purple and no longer puffy, the cramping as also stopped?

any insight? or is my body just broken :haha:


----------



## JJB2

Kaymumof2 said:


> Thank you hun but I'm too early for that 5dpo I think. Unfortunately.
> 
> Yay for the continued high temp but now we are out of chart sync lol

Well I hope its!
Thank you and I know no more chart crones lol


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Think my bodies just cramping to be a dick lol but yes more bfps are certainly needed!

feeling the same tbh, our bodies can be right little see you next Tuesdays:brat:


----------



## tdog

@Kaymumof2 you are definitely not to early for that my son is living proof and the docs confirmed I caught when I said I did xx


Here a little something for you xx

@Convie Don't have a clue what that's all about lol you body just playing tricks I'd say lol xx

@jellybeanxx I hope so fingers crossed xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Kaymumof2 I know implantation is typically 6-10DPO but none of this is an exact science so I reckon it’s possible that you could be getting implantation symptoms at this point. You never know!

@JJB2 those temps are looking good. Fx for you!

@Convie I know that in pregnancy symptoms can come and go so it makes sense that they would in the 2WW as well!


----------



## Convie

thanks girls :hugs: I need to go back to not thinking about it :lol:
bring on tomorrow when I can keep myself distracted with driving!


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> @Kaymumof2 you are definitely not to early for that my son is living proof and the docs confirmed I caught when I said I did xx
> View attachment 1044782
> 
> 
> Here a little something for you xx
> 
> @Convie Don't have a clue what that's all about lol you body just playing tricks I'd say lol xx
> 
> @jellybeanxx I hope so fingers crossed xx

 Thank you hun that's really useful! Xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

jellybeanxx said:


> @Kaymumof2 I know implantation is typically 6-10DPO but none of this is an exact science so I reckon it’s possible that you could be getting implantation symptoms at this point. You never know!
> 
> @JJB2 those temps are looking good. Fx for you!
> 
> @Convie I know that in pregnancy symptoms can come and go so it makes sense that they would in the 2WW as well!

Thank you hun! This guessing game is crazy! Tww is dragging as per usual lol


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie could be down to all those racing hormones! But again who knows? The guessing game continues! I really hope it is pregnancy related for you though!


----------



## tdog

Right ladies it breaks my heart to write this but oh and I have had words and he said he feels under pressure every month, I don't like to think I'm pressuring him so ive decided that if we havent caught this month (which in my heart i really dont think we have) then this is it, ill be still stalking and rooting you ladies on loads of baby :dust: to everyone xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Awww hun! How about doing it the NTNP way. Or in your OH eye's anyway. So you keep track of your cycles but not tell him when your O'ing etc so he doesn't feel under pressure. He will just think your having sex for the fun of it. There is a way round it hun if your not ready to stop trying. But I would defo try that way 1st xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> Awww hun! How about doing it the NTNP way. Or in your OH eye's anyway. So you keep track of your cycles but not tell him when your O'ing etc so he doesn't feel under pressure. He will just think your having sex for the fun of it. There is a way round it hun if your not ready to stop trying. But I would defo try that way 1st xx

This is what we currently do! I track everything but don’t time sex, it just happens a lot around o time! 
He doesn’t even know I am o-ing (well probs has an inkling) 

T-dog is it just the pressure every month or the fact he doesn’t want another baby?
I’m so sorry you’re going through this!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog :hugs: hopefully this will be your month anyway!


----------



## Convie

:hugs: tdog I agree with the maybe try ntnp as well :)


----------



## tdog

We did try the ntnp the first month it was him who said we will deffo try he does want another one but it is just the pressure of it I think, it might be but I feel so defeated and think it isn't our month anyway, tbh he ain't one for sex all the time these last few month is the most we have had :blush: so he would no xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

At the very least I would be honest about how not trying upsets me. Otherwise if you hold it all in, you'll end up resenting him in the end. Perhaps realizing how important it is to you may make him think again. After all, men have all the time in the world to procreate. We don't. I think sometimes our fellas forget that part. Maybe not try for a cycle or 2. Let thing's settle and see how you both feel after that? Xx


----------



## tdog

He now exactly how I feel about it all but I can't be made like I'm pressuring him all the time xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

It's not pressure though it's being honest and if he wants one like he says, then you gotta try for it. Unfortunately as us ladies well know you don't have the whole month to fall pregnant. We have a 24/48hr window each month to achieve a baby. So if you want a baby, its got to be done at the right time. Its a shame he's not into sex as much. Cos you could of known when o is close but not tell him. What about dressing up? Date night in or out? So make it about the 2 of you not about baby making. Tease him with pics or sexy messages at work. Build the anticipation. Make it sexy again xx


----------



## tdog

On another note Done a few more tests lol. Xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Lol really hope this is it x


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Lol really hope this is it x

Do you see anything on them? I feel I see a shadow but that might be my eyes xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

I feel like I can see something on the first one @tdog can you do your tweaking thing on the photos?


----------



## tdog

I done the negative on the frer and I'm sure theirs a line I'll have a bit of a play around lol xx


----------



## Convie

tdog I actually read on glow about a woman whose OH was also not into sex, he was a once a monther so they decided instead that she would inseminate herself with his sperm if that makes sense? basically turkey baster it, I don't know if he would be willing to maybe do that?


----------



## tdog

tweaked them all xx


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> tdog I actually read on glow about a woman whose OH was also not into sex, he was a once a monther so they decided instead that she would inseminate herself with his sperm if that makes sense? basically turkey baster it, I don't know if he would be willing to maybe do that?

Always worth a try I supose xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

I’m not sure I can see anything on those test but you are very early. I hope this is your month! 

My OH is the opposite, would happily have twice a day. But I sometimes wonder if that’s a hindrance to TTC...

AFM: I’m having some different colour cm today, browny but not brown if that makes sense.


----------



## Convie

hey girls so i was looking at pregnancy test comparisons on youtube and found the answer test from savers it looks just like a first response and looks like the results come up the same if not better than the FRERs judging by videos and the amazon reviews, but they're £5 for 2 instead of £10 thought i'd share


----------



## Convie

trying to add a link but it disappears lol, they're called answer


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie you bad influence I'm trying not to buy tests! good tip though!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Convie might have to give them a try! I love the Wilkos ones (pack for 2 for a quid!) but worried that they’re so cheap that they won’t be reliable!

@tdog I think I can see something on that tweaked FRER but not sure if it’s an indent? Plenty of time for a clear line though! As for the self insemination, I know someone from another group that got pregnant by getting her DH to make his deposit in a menstrual cup that was coated with pre seed then putting that in. So... you know... that’s an option :haha: imagine telling your kid that story of how they were conceived! 

@laurarebecca1 where are you in your cycle now? I’ve got a terrible memory!

I’m getting my usual pre AF lower back pain and my resting RPR has dropped. Not feeling very hopeful this evening!


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Convie you bad influence I'm trying not to buy tests! good tip though!


HAHA SORRY!!

but will save money in long run :D 
going to take a trip to savers tomorrow hoping my local has some in stock


----------



## Convie

this is the video I saw it on :)


----------



## Kaymumof2

You are so not sorry naughty girl lol I'm locking myself in the house until af arrives so I don't go and buy any tests!


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> You are so not sorry naughty girl lol I'm locking myself in the house until af arrives so I don't go and buy any tests!

well I mean considering they sell them on amazon I don't think locking yourself in your house will help :rofl: :ninja:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> well I mean considering they sell them on amazon I don't think locking yourself in your house will help :rofl: :ninja:

That is sneaky lol ok dh will take my phone and laptop to work with him so I can't order any


----------



## laurarebecca1

Convie said:


> this is the video I saw it on :)

I really miss those Superdrug’s tests! They were amazing!!!


----------



## Convie

I just started crying my eyes out, in the past week there have been 4 pregnancy announcements on my fb all saying how it was a surprise and an accident and they were trying hard to prevent it most recent one started with this "I believe God will give you a baby when he believes you deserve it" and I couldn't keep it together, I know I should be happy for them but I'm just so jealous, and I don't know if it will ever happen for me or not urgh :(

I should add I'm happy for people when they've been trying, its just when its an accident and just happens I get jealous :(


----------



## tdog

I use to love those Superdrug ones the new ones are awful think I may need to get the answer ones:haha: @Convie you are naughty but saving the pounds aswell love it :) I've actually seen that video aswell xx


----------



## tdog

@Convie theirs only one left in stock :haha: xx


----------



## Convie

tdog said:


> @Convie theirs only one left in stock :haha: xx

soon to be none? :lol: 

they seem to have a lot of the single back ones which are only £2.72


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @Convie might have to give them a try! I love the Wilkos ones (pack for 2 for a quid!) but worried that they’re so cheap that they won’t be reliable!
> 
> @tdog I think I can see something on that tweaked FRER but not sure if it’s an indent? Plenty of time for a clear line though! As for the self insemination, I know someone from another group that got pregnant by getting her DH to make his deposit in a menstrual cup that was coated with pre seed then putting that in. So... you know... that’s an option :haha: imagine telling your kid that story of how they were conceived!
> 
> @laurarebecca1 where are you in your cycle now? I’ve got a terrible memory!
> 
> I’m getting my usual pre AF lower back pain and my resting RPR has dropped. Not feeling very hopeful this evening!

Currently 9dpo, don’t worry I get so confused where everyone is at! 

We defo need more bfps in this group girls...come on!

How about a reminder of where everyone is at in their cycles?


----------



## Kaymumof2

I'm 5dpo almost 6dpo not that I'm counting....lol


----------



## tdog

Yea I saw the single ones :haha:

I'm 6dpo nearly 7dpo in a few hours:rofl: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Same as @tdog I’ll be 7DPO in a few hours according to FF but possibly a bit further along. It’s been a weird and long cycle!

@laurarebecca1 that brown spotting could be a very good sign at this point then! Fx for you!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Convie said:


> I just started crying my eyes out, in the past week there have been 4 pregnancy announcements on my fb all saying how it was a surprise and an accident and they were trying hard to prevent it most recent one started with this "I believe God will give you a baby when he believes you deserve it" and I couldn't keep it together, I know I should be happy for them but I'm just so jealous, and I don't know if it will ever happen for me or not urgh :(
> 
> I should add I'm happy for people when they've been trying, its just when its an accident and just happens I get jealous :(

I understand that hun. Pregnancy is all over my facebook. Announcements, baby showers, gender reveals. But like you I am so pleased for them when they've tried and been responsible about it. But when I see someones got preg just from taking someone home from the pub one night or whatever it makes my blood boil then the upset comes. I mean how does that work? One quickie with a random, probably have no idea where they are in their cycle and bam pregnant. Yet us ladies track everything dtd at the right times and still we see bfn month after month. It's cruel sometimes. But it will happen for us.


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> Same as @tdog I’ll be 7DPO in a few hours according to FF but possibly a bit further along. It’s been a weird and long cycle!
> 
> @laurarebecca1 that brown spotting could be a very good sign at this point then! Fx for you!

I hope so it’s stopped now! Good luck to those testing tomorrow!!!


----------



## Convie

I'm 10dpo in 15 minutes :haha:



Kaymumof2 said:


> I understand that hun. Pregnancy is all over my facebook. Announcements, baby showers, gender reveals. But like you I am so pleased for them when they've tried and been responsible about it. But when I see someones got preg just from taking someone home from the pub one night or whatever it makes my blood boil then the upset comes. I mean how does that work? One quickie with a random, probably have no idea where they are in their cycle and bam pregnant. Yet us ladies track everything dtd at the right times and still we see bfn month after month. It's cruel sometimes. But it will happen for us.

yeah the past 2 days one post said how she took 2 morning after pills and the other one said she was taking the pill religiously, so I'm like HOW THAT'S NOT FAIR :'(
I don't know I'm close to my period and still sick atm so I'm emotional anyway, maybe I should delete Facebook for my week before my period :lol:


----------



## Convie

laurarebecca1 said:


> I hope so it’s stopped now! Good luck to those testing tomorrow!!!

ohhhh good luck!! :dust:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hey ladies... 14dpo and still no AF, she’ll probably show tomorrow. I’ve had such a horrible and emotional day :cry: ttc is draining me. Will be moving on to cycle 5 which is peanuts I know, but AF every month is such a downer. Hoping to see some :bfp:s show up in here!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies so once again I'm feeling disheartened. 6dpo and temp went back up a little but now ff is saying can't detect a bbt trend cos my temp fluctuates too much. Screen shot a pic to show what I mean. I just feel out


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Morning ladies so once again I'm feeling disheartened. 6dpo and temp went back up a little but now ff is saying can't detect a bbt trend cos my temp fluctuates too much. Screen shot a pic to show what I mean. I just feel out
> 
> View attachment 1044877
> View attachment 1044879

Mines been saying that the last few cycles hun xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

What does it mean though? Plus I dnt think my temps are high enough to be pregnant at the end of this xx


----------



## tdog

Went to bed last night feeling nauseous woke up feeling nauseous I can see a definite line on the dip stick I can see irl the frer I can sort of see it these are the tweaked ones I'll upload original xx


----------



## tdog

These are the original xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Not sure I see anything yet but I don't trust my eye's! Good luck xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

I can’t see anything yet...however I’m useless at seeing faint lines!

AFM, bfn for me at 10dpo (attached - bad light though!)
Also i went through old photo last night and I’ve attached my tests from dd, turns out the blazing positive I thought I had at 9dpo was actually a faint positive at 10dpo (on Superdrug)...and my FRERs were actually quite faint too even at 14dpo!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog I’m not sure I can see anything but I’ve been staring at my own test so much this morning that my eyes are tired already!

@Kaymumof2 that chart still looks ovulatory to me. FF just likes really steady temperatures. It always said the same to me when I used an oral thermometer, there’s so much that can make your temps vary but you still tend to see a pattern. I wouldn’t worry!

@Momof2onetube :hugs: I hope AF stays away! Have you not tested again?

AFM I’ve no idea what’s going on. Pretty sure the test is BFN and my temp has dropped below the coverline. Not sure if I’ve not ovulated at all or if AF is about to make an appearance. Feeling pretty miserable about it all to be honest.


----------



## tdog

Awww no @jellybeanxx What a journey this is being for you xx

@Momof2onetube hopefully af stays away xx

@laurarebecca1 can't see anything on them either but this site still drains the photos xx

@Kaymumof2 it's ok I see them irl tho but tbh I'm not feeling hopeful cramping today I no I'm still early xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Awww no @jellybeanxx What a journey this is being for you xx
> 
> @Momof2onetube hopefully af stays away xx
> 
> @laurarebecca1 can't see anything on them either but this site still drains the photos xx
> 
> @Kaymumof2 it's ok I see them irl tho but tbh I'm not feeling hopeful cramping today I no I'm still early xx

12dpo is usually when I know af is coming, temp drops and I get my monthly spot on my face! We’ll see what the next few days hold.
However not too hopeful right now!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> 12dpo is usually when I know af is coming, temp drops and I get my monthly spot on my face! We’ll see what the next few days hold.
> However not too hopeful right now!

How was your temp this morn? Xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog I’m not sure I can see anything but I’ve been staring at my own test so much this morning that my eyes are tired already!
> 
> @Kaymumof2 that chart still looks ovulatory to me. FF just likes really steady temperatures. It always said the same to me when I used an oral thermometer, there’s so much that can make your temps vary but you still tend to see a pattern. I wouldn’t worry!
> 
> @Momof2onetube :hugs: I hope AF stays away! Have you not tested again?
> 
> AFM I’ve no idea what’s going on. Pretty sure the test is BFN and my temp has dropped below the coverline. Not sure if I’ve not ovulated at all or if AF is about to make an appearance. Feeling pretty miserable about it all to be honest.
> 
> View attachment 1044895
> View attachment 1044896

Sorry to ask ( i must sound so stupid) but What does ovulatory mean? That I ovulated? I am so crap at all this. 

So sorry for the bfn and temp drop. Hopefully af stays away but if not then hopefully next cycle is yours!


----------



## laurarebecca1

T-dog this is my chart


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 I'd say still in with a good chance when you due on? Xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @laurarebecca1 I'd say still in with a good chance when you due on? Xx

Due on Friday...we’ll see what tomorrow and wednesdays temp is!


----------



## tdog

Hopefully af stays away :):af: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Hopefully af stays away :):af: xx

Not feeling very positive, got the sniffles today


----------



## tdog

I got sniffles before my bfp with my last 2 I believe it's also a pregnancy sign lol xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Kaymumof2 yes ovulatory chart means a chart that shows ovulation. I’ve spent far too many years on these forums and forget that it’s like another language :blush:


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> I got sniffles before my bfp with my last 2 I believe it's also a pregnancy sign lol xx

Oooo that’s interesting!


----------



## Kaymumof2

jellybeanxx said:


> @Kaymumof2 yes ovulatory chart means a chart that shows ovulation. I’ve spent far too many years on these forums and forget that it’s like another language :blush:

Lol no problem. I'll catch on eventually. Sorry to be a pain. Well I'm relieved I've at least ovulated which considering I have pcos is a good thing! Thank you for the reassurance! Just don't think it looks like a bfp looking chart though unfortunately


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> Lol no problem. I'll catch on eventually. Sorry to be a pain. Well I'm relieved I've at least ovulated which considering I have pcos is a good thing! Thank you for the reassurance! Just don't think it looks like a bfp looking chart though unfortunately

There’s so such thing as a bfp chart!! Have a look at the gallery on ff!


----------



## Kaymumof2

I guess so hun. Just didn't think my temp was high enough to become a bfp


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> I guess so hun. Just didn't think my temp was high enough to become a bfp

What does your chart look like? Keep positive!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Hey! 

Can I join in please? 

TTC #2 - cycle 2. 7DPO today. I’ve been so poorly last few days, ridiculously tired. Just started cramping over the last hour or so, and seem have loads more CM than normal. 

Trying not to get my hopes up though.


----------



## JJB2

Good morning :hi:
Im 6dpo today I got a temp dip 
Hoping this is my mom and everyone else month too! :dust:​


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Kaymumof2 I agree with @laurarebecca1 you can’t necessarily predict a BFP from a chart. Some people get a triphasic pattern (where the temp goes up even more after implantation) but some BFP charts look exactly like a chart than ends in AF. Don’t give up hope!

Hello @rhdr9193..x good luck!

I’ve got cramps again. Keep expecting AF but nothing yet. So sick of this cycle.


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> What does your chart look like? Keep positive!

Losing positivity but will try. Here's my chart


----------



## Kaymumof2

jellybeanxx said:


> @Kaymumof2 I agree with @laurarebecca1 you can’t necessarily predict a BFP from a chart. Some people get a triphasic pattern (where the temp goes up even more after implantation) but some BFP charts look exactly like a chart than ends in AF. Don’t give up hope!
> 
> Hello @rhdr9193..x good luck!
> 
> I’ve got cramps again. Keep expecting AF but nothing yet. So sick of this cycle.

Thank you hun. Guess I just wait and see. Had this strong peickly feeling in my belly earlier. Didn't last long but enough to notice and be like what on earth is that?

Aww hun I bet. Hopefully one way or other you can move on soon!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> Losing positivity but will try. Here's my chart
> 
> View attachment 1044918

Defo have a look on FF, all the bfp charts look different! 
We are not out until AF shows!


----------



## tdog

:hi: @rhdr9193..x welcome and good luck baby :dust: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi ladies. Checking in with you all! Hoping to see some BFPS soon :)


----------



## tdog

:hi: @Hoping4numbr3 how are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> Defo have a look on FF, all the bfp charts look different!
> We are not out until AF shows!

Will do. Thanks hun


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hey @tdog - Feeling more nausea every day no throwing up yet though. Sorry for TMI. About to leave for my scan! So nervous but what will be will be and I can't change that so just trying to stay relaxed. How are you feeling? Cramping still?


----------



## Momof2onetube

Cd1 for me. Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

NOOOO @Momof2onetube So sorry :( Stupid AF! I really hope your doctor can figure out what the heck is happening!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Momof2onetube said:


> Cd1 for me. Good luck ladies!!

So sorry


----------



## Convie

Momof2onetube said:


> Cd1 for me. Good luck ladies!!

I'm sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## Momof2onetube

On a good note... that was a full 28 day cycle with an LP of 14 days


----------



## Kaymumof2

So sorry mom. But cycle length and luteral phase is good!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Momof2onetube I’m so sorry lovely :hugs: good that it was a decent LP though. Progress! 

@Hoping4numbr3 good luck with the scan! Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Prayforaboy

AF is due today. Nothing yet. Another 35 day cycle. I do not know why they are so long now?!? Assuming evap or line eyes considering at day one of AF it should be a pretty strong line by now right? Has anyone else had their cycles go from 28 to 35+?


----------



## tdog

Oh no @Momof2onetube So sorry them dam lines were so convincing aswell :hugs: xx

@Hoping4numbr3 good luck with scan let us no how you get on. Xx

@Prayforaboy I don't see anything on that hunni sorry :( xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Scan went great :) I am only 6 weeks 4 days but I knew I ovulated late. Ty @tdog Ty @jellybeanxx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Prayforaboy I do see a faint shadow but I do not see any color. Good luck! I hope you get an answer soon!


----------



## Prayforaboy

Did't think so either tdog. Im breaking down and visiting my gyno thursday. hopefully get some answers as to what is going on here. I have never had my periods so all over the place and spotting in between. My last pregnancy my periods were spot on 28 days like clock work. The morning i was due to start and didn't i bough a clearblue digi on my way home from work and bam positive! And that one was a broken condom....... seriously how does that happen... maybe i need to go back to using protection and just hope that one breaks!


----------



## tdog

Prayforaboy said:


> Did't think so either tdog. Im breaking down and visiting my gyno thursday. hopefully get some answers as to what is going on here. I have never had my periods so all over the place and spotting in between. My last pregnancy my periods were spot on 28 days like clock work. The morning i was due to start and didn't i bough a clearblue digi on my way home from work and bam positive! And that one was a broken condom....... seriously how does that happen... maybe i need to go back to using protection and just hope that one breaks!

I no what you mean I was on the pill with 2 the other we planned but took a while and now I'm trying again it seems to be taking ages and pissing me off tbh lol xx

@Hoping4numbr3 yey fab news :) have they said when your due then? I'm still cramping here and their still but not to bad and yep definitely done a few other tests as I do :rofl: xx


----------



## tdog

Here you are for you test lovers :rofl: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog Yes May 30th is now my due date. :) I am probably going to end up in early June like the 1st or 2nd though. I do not see anything on the tests yet but hoping to see some positives real soon!


----------



## tdog

Yey Mays a good month :) my birthday the 24th lol and yea the more I look the more I can't see anything :haha: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Hoping4numbr3 so glad the scan went well and what a wonderful time of year to have a baby! Very exciting!

@tdog I’m not sure I can see anything, I thought maybe I could if I squinted at the second photo but that might just be my line eye.

My inositol stuff finally showed up today so hoping that helps get these cycles under control. Really need to eat better with it as well. I’ve been doing some major comfort eating recently.


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx it's ok hun I'm sure I could but now not so sure tbh when we no we no and I really do think I'm out again this month but it's ok I'll be fine about stuff xx

Who am I bloody kidding :cry: xx


----------



## tdog

Ladies them tests have gone up on the box it says 4:99 but not :cry: was going to order aswell lol xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Ladies them tests have gone up on the box it says 4:99 but not :cry: was going to order aswell lol xx
> View attachment 1044947

Ahh no! I’m going to order some of these next month! 

Hoping for a huge temp rise tomorrow...a girl can dream hey!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Get yourself to Wilkos @tdog and get on the £1 for 2 tests! :haha: don’t give up hope yet, there’s plenty of time for your BFP to show up in the next few days.


----------



## Kaymumof2

I still haven't bought any tests. Lol. I don't think I'll bother to be honest. Pretty sure it isn't our month


----------



## Convie

tdog said:


> Ladies them tests have gone up on the box it says 4:99 but not :cry: was going to order aswell lol xx
> View attachment 1044947

do you not have a savers close by? I went to mine today and they had loads :)


----------



## tdog

@Convie Yea I have a savers literally 10 mins down the road :haha: that's where I'll be heading tomorrow :rofl: xx

@jellybeanxx Yea I no theirs plenty of time but I'm feeling rather out already like every month about this time aswell I get cramping a week before I get rather gassy aswell :blush: and tmi I have diarrhea aswell a week before which I do aswell, nothing going to stop me testing until the red :witch: comes xx


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Ahh no! I’m going to order some of these next month!
> 
> Hoping for a huge temp rise tomorrow...a girl can dream hey!

Fingers crossed for the temp rise you never no xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog I can relate to that feeling! Glad you’ll keep on testing though. If you ever stopped doing that, then I’d REALLY worry :haha:


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx I promise I won't stop testing :haha: xx


----------



## mme

Momof2onetube said:


> On a good note... that was a full 28 day cycle with an LP of 14 days

Exactly same for me ! I started spotting sat barely anything yesterday and today bang !! Full flow ! CD1 here also with lp 14 Days


----------



## tdog

Awww no @mme So sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Sorry @mme :hugs: hope this cycle is our lucky one!


----------



## JJB2

Im sorry @Momof2onetube :(
@Kaymumof2 dont lose hope :dust:
@tdog keep on with the testing :D :dust:

AFM I had some creamy yellow tinted cm and I some pinches in my lower belly


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies 7dpo and temp dropped below coverline guess that's it


----------



## Convie

11dpo frer today, I got excited as all the pink was pooling around the test line and I was like OMG it's happening and then I stopped pooling and started moving up to the control line after a couple of seconds, so yeah that was a fun tease, got my ADI test in 3 hours and currently throwing up from coughing too much so I'm not feeling too positive about that other.


----------



## Kaymumof2

Good luck convie. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## laurarebecca1

MME, sorry :( hope next month is yours!

JJB, fingers crossed. How many dpo are you? When are you going to test?

Kay: don’t read too much into dips, they can vary a lot! How long are your cycles normally? Do you know your luteul phase length?

Convie: I can’t see anything sorry :(

AFM: I can see a vvvvvf line on my IC, but I can’t get a photo of it. I’m also a little crampy today so not very hopeful.
I couldn’t wait for the full processing time, this was taken a little early. I’m interested to see if it’s more visible when I get home from work!


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> MME, sorry :( hope next month is yours!
> 
> JJB, fingers crossed. How many dpo are you? When are you going to test?
> 
> Kay: don’t read too much into dips, they can vary a lot! How long are your cycles normally? Do you know your luteul phase length?
> 
> Convie: I can’t see anything sorry :(
> 
> AFM: I can see a vvvvvf line on my IC, but I can’t get a photo of it. I’m also a little crampy today so not very hopeful.
> 
> View attachment 1044985

Think it's because its below the coverline which I've read isn't great news for getting a bfp. I'm about a 31 day cycle 14 day lp


----------



## Kaymumof2

Really hope that's the start of your bfp!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> Think it's because its below the coverline which I've read isn't great news for getting a bfp. I'm about a 31 day cycle 14 day lp

Maybe implantation dip? Have you charted before ever? Charts vary so much, even my month to month charts vary quite a bit!


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> Maybe implantation dip? Have you charted before ever? Charts vary so much, even my month to month charts vary quite a bit!

No this is my 1st time temping. O was spot on on the chart. But now this has already gone down. I knew temps could vary up and down but from what I've read (Google) below coverline isn't good. Although some did have it during the implantation dip. Think I'm going to assume this cycle isn't my bfp


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> No this is my 1st time temping. O was spot on on the chart. But now this has already gone down. I knew temps could vary up and down but from what I've read (Google) below coverline isn't good. Although some did have it during the implantation dip. Think I'm going to assume this cycle isn't my bfp

These are all bfp charts! Don’t lose hope!


----------



## laurarebecca1

I think I’m coming down with something...someone at the office has just asked if I’m ill because I sound it...defo feeling rubbish!


----------



## tdog

Morning ladies I'm sure I have line eye or their is something their especially on the ic, i woke feeling ok today but see how the rest of the day goes lol, I used another frer like a dumb arse and don't think I can see anything on it tbh :cry: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> These are all bfp charts! Don’t lose hope!
> 
> View attachment 1044987

Thank you hun! Gives me some hope! I know I'm a pain always questioning everything. But thank you for supporting me! I hope you feel better soon and that feeling crappy may be down to pregnancy! Fingers crossed!


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Morning ladies I'm sure I have line eye or their is something their especially on the ic, i woke feeling ok today but see how the rest of the day goes lol, I used another frer like a dumb arse and don't think I can see anything on it tbh :cry: xx
> 
> View attachment 1044988
> View attachment 1044989
> View attachment 1044990
> View attachment 1044991
> View attachment 1044992

I can see something on the first IC stick! Good luck!


----------



## tdog

Thank you hun xx

@Kaymumof2 as Laura has said all bfp charts are different that dip could be implantation dip :) xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Convie good luck today!

@mme sorry for AF :hugs:

@laurarebecca1 hopefully the line will be clearer soon! 

@tdog I think I maybe see something on the ICs. Good luck!

AFM I thought I saw a faint line on the test this morning but my temps have gone so low for so long that FF has taken my crosshairs away so I guess I have line eye. I would honestly be glad for AF now. This cycle is awful.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Sorr


jellybeanxx said:


> @Convie good luck today!
> 
> @mme sorry for AF :hugs:
> 
> @laurarebecca1 hopefully the line will be clearer soon!
> 
> @tdog I think I maybe see something on the ICs. Good luck!
> 
> AFM I thought I saw a faint line on the test this morning but my temps have gone so low for so long that FF has taken my crosshairs away so I guess I have line eye. I would honestly be glad for AF now. This cycle is awful.
> 
> View attachment 1045004
> View attachment 1045006

Sorry about your chart but I can see that line!


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx So sorry for the no crosshairs now how crap has this cycle been for you, but I feel I see something on that test aswell xx


----------



## Convie

drama queen convie is back, I can't handle being knocked down anymore, I've had a really awful week last week and it just seems to be getting worse as time goes on, and just as I think oh it can't get worse it does, I'm outside the test centre crying, I haven't had my test yet but my partner has just messaged saying he's possibly being flown out to America for a month, he only just got back from deployment, my mental and physical health is struggling so bad and I need him here, I'm just not handling it


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Convie :hugs: that all sounds really stressful. Not great timing from your partner either! Really hope the test goes well and things start to look up for you.


----------



## tdog

@Convie all sounds awful for you and your no drama queen your human :hugs: xx


----------



## rhdr9193..x

8DPO - I feel awful keep getting random crampings, I’m constipated, full of cold. Not got much hope for this cycle tbh, I’m far too impatient.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

@Convie - big hugs


----------



## Convie

test failed as well by 2 minors


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@mme sorry to hear about AF! Hope next cycle is the one!
@jellybeanxx sorry about bfn and temp dips. I really really hope something happens for you soon! 
@tdog hoping you get your BFP soon and no more having to squint at tests
@Convie sorry for the failed test and OH maybe having to come to USA! Hugs! 
@rhdr9193..x I have been constipated since I got my BFP. I also got a random sore throat at like 6 and 7 depo that I thought was a cold coming on but it went away as fast as it came.. fingers crossed it means something good for you!


----------



## jellybeanxx

So sorry about the test @Convie :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## tdog

@Convie So sorry about test :hugs:

@rhdr9193..x it all sounds promising tho :) finger crossed for you xx


----------



## Convie

thanks girls, just hiding my emotions in video games for now lol


----------



## laurarebecca1

So sorry Convie!

AFM, tomorrow is my deciding temp. Up I have a chance and down af is coming...oooo the suspense!


----------



## tdog

@Convie best way to be just to keep the mind busy huge huge:hugs: xx

@laurarebecca1 I hate it when it comes to that Fingers crossed it goes up xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @Convie best way to be just to keep the mind busy huge huge:hugs: xx
> 
> @laurarebecca1 I hate it when it comes to that Fingers crossed it goes up xx

Horrible isn’t it! Af due on Friday...we’ll see!
Done anymore tests t-dog?


----------



## tdog

Right ladies oh has agreed to ntnp I no when I'm ovulating and stuff but I don't tell him just so he don't feel the pressure xx


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Horrible isn’t it! Af due on Friday...we’ll see!
> Done anymore tests t-dog?

:haha: you no me to well just on doing one now xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hey ladies. Still trying to stalk to see some bfps! I see my gyno in a couple hours and I’m so nervous that he’s gonna think I’m ridiculous. Ugh


----------



## tdog




----------



## tdog

Good luck @Momof2onetube hope all goes well :haha: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck @Momof2onetube! Hope he treats you with respect and gives you some good answers or will do some testing!


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Right ladies oh has agreed to ntnp I no when I'm ovulating and stuff but I don't tell him just so he don't feel the pressure xx

This is fantastic news! Exactly what we do!


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> View attachment 1045040
> View attachment 1045041
> View attachment 1045043

I can’t see anything on those, but still plenty of time!
Where did you get the cartridge ones from?


----------



## jellybeanxx

Good luck with the appointment @Momof2onetube 

@tdog glad you’ve got him to agree to that! Hopefully you’ll get that BFP this month anyway!


----------



## JJB2

Hello ladies :hi:
My temp went up slightly
I couldnt resist and I tested with a frer
:bfn: Of course only 7dpo


----------



## Prayforaboy

getting into the dirty stuff here, :oops:. Can anyone tell me compared to cm (cervical mucus) before AF what the difference is to early pregnancy cm? Also anyone check cervix position throughout their cycle? I thought for sure i was out this cycle but this morning i had some jelly like cm on the tissue paper when wiping that almost had a yellow tint. Threw me off a little so i then got right on my google here and found a when to test calculator that had me enter the first day of my last period and my average cycle days. My cycle has been all over the place so i just put in the days i had last month which was 37. the calculator then indicated that today would be the first day that i may see a faint positive on an early detection test. i am confused as i thought i ovulated like 16 days ago (what my chart said) so im not sure why it would say not to test until right now. Anyways i did test yesterday on a walmart cheapie (not sensitive) BFN so im thinking maybe its back to the store for some FRER.


----------



## Prayforaboy

here's the website for the when to test incase anyone else wants to check it out
When is the Best Time to Take a Positive Pregnancy Test Calculator? | BabyMed.com


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Thank you hun xx
> 
> @Kaymumof2 as Laura has said all bfp charts are different that dip could be implantation dip :) xx

Thanks hun just doubtful xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

So sorry convie! Hope things improve for you soon!

Yay tdog exactly what I said the other day! So glad oh has agreed and your still able to try

Good luck Laura! Fingers crossed!

Good luck at the appointment momof1 

Jj hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## JJB2

Kaymumof2 said:


> So sorry convie! Hope things improve for you soon!
> 
> Yay tdog exactly what I said the other day! So glad oh has agreed and your still able to try
> 
> Good luck Laura! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Good luck at the appointment momof1
> 
> Jj hope you get your bfp soon!

Thank you I hope you get yours too


----------



## Kaymumof2

JJB2 said:


> Thank you I hope you get yours too

Thank you but not feeling hopeful unfortunately


----------



## JJB2

Kaymumof2 said:


> Thank you but not feeling hopeful unfortunately

Dont say that you are not out until AF shows its still early


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 They are from Amazon hun :) xx

@Prayforaboy Sorry don't no much about cervical mucus but I no every month without fail I'll get that same jelly like that you described sorry to be a Debbie downer :haha: xx

@JJB2 Good luck :flower: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

JJB2 said:


> Dont say that you are not out until AF shows its still early

I know. Think seeing my temp drop below the coverline made me feel out even though I now know that can happen in apregnancy too. Just can't help feeling like this isn't our month.


----------



## JJB2

tdog said:


> @laurarebecca1 They are from Amazon hun :) xx
> 
> @Prayforaboy Sorry don't no much about cervical mucus but I no every month without fail I'll get that same jelly like that you described sorry to be a Debbie downer :haha: xx
> 
> @JJB2 Good luck :flower: xx

Thank you @tdog good luck to you as well and lots of baby dust:dust:


----------



## JJB2

Kaymumof2 said:


> I know. Think seeing my temp drop below the coverline made me feel out even though I now know that can happen in apregnancy too. Just can't help feeling like this isn't our month.

I know the feeling :-(


----------



## Kaymumof2

JJB2 said:


> I know the feeling :-(

No no I still very positive for you! I still have everything crossed for your bfp! Just think I'm feeling sorry for myself today


----------



## jellybeanxx

@JJB2 yay for the temp increase! Hopefully you’ll get that second line soon!

@Prayforaboy what do you use for tracking ovulation? At 16DPO you’d mostly likely get a positive test if you were pregnant. The normal length for a luteal phase is between 10-16 days. Could you have ovulated later than you thought? Some people report getting more CM around early pregnancy but I don’t think it’s a really reliable way of knowing. I tend to get EWCM or similar just before AF as well as around ovulation. It’s a tricky business trying to figure out a BFP before testing. I’m not sure there’s a good way of knowing but it’s fun to try and guess! Something to keep us entertained during the 2WW :haha:

Still nothing happening here. I work in breastfeeding support so was surrounded by adorable newborns today and my broodiness is off the scale but my body just won’t cooperate! Keep getting asked when I’m having another one and just want to shout at people that I’m trying but it’s not happening! Ugh!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Awww jelly some people, good intentions or not really should not ask those kinds of questions! Puts some much pressure on you and makes you feel even worse that your not pregnant than you did already! I really really hope you get your bfp soon so you can give them a fantastic answer to their questions! 
We have made the decision not to tell anyone we are trying for that exact reason. I can't bare to be asked each month. And yet I still get asked sometimes anyway!


----------



## Convie

just popping my head in with a relatable meme


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @laurarebecca1 They are from Amazon hun :) xx
> 
> @Prayforaboy Sorry don't no much about cervical mucus but I no every month without fail I'll get that same jelly like that you described sorry to be a Debbie downer :haha: xx
> 
> @JJB2 Good luck :flower: xx

What brand are they t-dog? And what sensitivity?


----------



## JJB2

jellybeanxx said:


> @JJB2 yay for the temp increase! Hopefully you’ll get that second line soon!
> 
> @Prayforaboy what do you use for tracking ovulation? At 16DPO you’d mostly likely get a positive test if you were pregnant. The normal length for a luteal phase is between 10-16 days. Could you have ovulated later than you thought? Some people report getting more CM around early pregnancy but I don’t think it’s a really reliable way of knowing. I tend to get EWCM or similar just before AF as well as around ovulation. It’s a tricky business trying to figure out a BFP before testing. I’m not sure there’s a good way of knowing but it’s fun to try and guess! Something to keep us entertained during the 2WW :haha:
> 
> Still nothing happening here. I work in breastfeeding support so was surrounded by adorable newborns today and my broodiness is off the scale but my body just won’t cooperate! Keep getting asked when I’m having another one and just want to shout at people that I’m trying but it’s not happening! Ugh!

Thank you @jellybeanxx. 
People need to stop women and couples “when are you having the next baby?” Ughh!! [-( Is rude! Even if not with a bad intention


----------



## JJB2

Kaymumof2 said:


> No no I still very positive for you! I still have everything crossed for your bfp! Just think I'm feeling sorry for myself today

Thank you! Is hard to stay positive during the tww all the hormonoes all the questions all the unknon


----------



## Kaymumof2

JJB2 said:


> Thank you! Is hard to stay positive during the tww all the hormonoes all the questions all the unknon

Definately! And especially when af and early pregnancy are so flipping similar! Just gives you a messed up head. Then your emotions end up all over the place lol


----------



## Kaymumof2

Ladies bit of a tmi question so I'm sorry in advance! So last day or 2 I've been feeling quite um...wet down there. And when I wipe, there has been yellow tinged, snot like cm (sorry only way I can describe it!) It doesn't smell nor do I have an infection. I'm sure about that. Anyone else got the same or any indication of why it looks like that? 7dpo today just for referece


----------



## JJB2

Kaymumof2 said:


> Ladies bit of a tmi question so I'm sorry in advance! So last day or 2 I've been feeling quite um...wet down there. And when I wipe, there has been yellow tinged, snot like cm (sorry only way I can describe it!) It doesn't smell nor do I have an infection. I'm sure about that. Anyone else got the same or any indication of why it looks like that? 7dpo today just for referece

Omg!!! I got the same thing yesterday!!!!! It was like creamy cm but with a little yellowish tinged like snot lol no smell or infection neither. I felt wet down there too when to the bathroom and there it was when I wiped!


----------



## JJB2




----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> What brand are they t-dog? And what sensitivity?

They supose to be a 10miu think these are one step one cassettes xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Oh my god jj we are back to being twins again! Lol thank you for the info! So glad I'm not the only 1!


----------



## JJB2

Lol I find our twin sutuation funny and interesting. I hope the snot cm is a good sign for us


----------



## Kaymumof2

JJB2 said:


> Lol I find our twin sutuation funny and interesting. I hope the snot cm is a good sign for us

Haha me too! Fingers crossed!


----------



## mme

Still stalking this thread ladies and keeping everything crossed for you all ! 
Not sure wether to bother with ov tests this month or not, me and hubby dtd every day anyway (often twice a day) after af has gone so the timing is on even if I don’t track ov, is there such a thing as doing it too much ?


----------



## Kaymumof2

I have read that every other day may be more beneficial as it gives the mans sperm a chance to refill properly and have more active sperm. But maybe day before o and day of will be ok if you have spread it out before. I would suggest checking that advice out though. Only go by what I've read on Google


----------



## tdog

Ladies this morn I was feeling so positive, last night when oh and I dtd (tho sorry) but I got cramp in both legs and I never really get cramp the only time I ever got cramp was when pregnant with my daughter, so woke up feeling positive felt ably nauseous but that's it, now I have a bit of cramping like af on her way and feeling meh :cry: this month I feel is a wash out aswell :( why is ttc so hard xx sorry about the rant ladies I just feel s**t xx


----------



## tdog

Oh and I was dreaming of willys aswell :rofl: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Think we are all on a downer today! Must be all the hormones running through us lol your not out hun. Feeling crappy can be a sign of pregnancy so don't lose hope. As are vivid dreams. Hope they were large Willys...i mean if your gonna dream of them, may aswell go big right? x


----------



## jellybeanxx

I’m definitely on a downer too, must be one of those days. Pretty sure we decided a while back that sex dreams were a major BFP symptom so I reckon you’re in with a chance @tdog 
I’ve been getting that yellow tinged CM too, hope it’s a good sign. Though I don’t even think I’ve ovulated, then again, I didn’t think I’d ovulated when I was pregnant with DS2. My body is just weird!


----------



## Kaymumof2

As gross as it sounds, i really hope yellow tinged cm is our early signs! If so I may make yellow my new favourite colour!


----------



## tdog

@Kaymumof2 They were big willys aswell I told oh earlier and he said you and your sausage :rofl: I really don't remember the sex dreams with my other kids lol but I have been having vivid dreams lately lol, see what happens I'm only 8dpo in my head if I don't see a positive by 12dpo then I'm definitely out, yes it definitely must be all the hormones make us feel like meh xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Yay for the big willys! Lol kinda hoping J get them dreams! I mean us ladies share everything else so........ defo the hormones. I'm all over the place. Moody one minute happy and bouncy the next. Wtf lol xx


----------



## tdog

:rofl: yep I no that feeling I could be laughing with oh next I'll be arguing with because he's not sat right on the couch:rofl: wtf is that all about:haha: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Lol who knows. I'm watching live pregnancy tests on YouTube. Think I'm obsessed xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Kaymumof2 Tdog does that too! haha :)


----------



## Kaymumof2

Lol gonna be late night for me!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Good luck to those testing tomorrow! 
I’m dreading seeing my temp as I know it will have gone down!


----------



## tdog

@Kaymumof2 I always do that I think I've watched all of them then get frustrated because I have no more to watch lol xx

Tested again ladies I no I no don't what I'm expecting but hey ho :rofl: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

What actually happens on those videos? Are they always positive? Do you just watch people dipping sticks in their wee? 
@tdog you should have your own channel for your tests!


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> What actually happens on those videos? Are they always positive? Do you just watch people dipping sticks in their wee?
> @tdog you should have your own channel for your tests!

Some of them get positives some don't ha me on a YouTube channel nah your alright I'd watch everyone else :haha: most I watch tho are the Ivf ones tho so emotional xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies 8dpo and temp back up! Quite abit aswell I think! Going to take that as a positive sign?


----------



## Kaymumof2

Literally feel like I'm gonna throw up ladies. I'm all hot and bothered and gagged after scraping food into bin. Hope it isn't cos of af although that isn't due for 6 days.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kay: great rise in temp!
T-dog: not sure I can see anything (although starting to believe these IC sticks are rubbish! Has anyone ever got nice lines on them before missed period?

AFM: so as you all know 12dpo (today) is my deciding temp and this happened! The only time my temp has gone up at 12dpo is my bfp cycle! i don’t know what to think. I can see vvvvvf line on the IC but nothing on the wilkos and surely something would be showing by now, if temp stays up I’ll test with FRER tomorrow!


----------



## laurarebecca1

First one is my usual temp (see how it goes down at 12dpo)

Second is my bfp cycle (I think triaphasic)


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks Laura. Hope it stays up

Yay for your temp rise! I think I see a shadow on your tests. Looking forward to seeing the frer! Good luck!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> Thanks Laura. Hope it stays up
> 
> Yay for your temp rise! I think I see a shadow on your tests. Looking forward to seeing the frer! Good luck!

I think I’m going to be more disappointed this cycle if I get af on Friday because of this temp rise, usually I don’t test after 11dpo because I know af is coming!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

9DPO - tested like an idiot BFN. 

Feeling a little bit better, DTD last night and my nipples were sore, most other symptoms have disappeared though. Honestly believe I’m out this cycle, so not testing again til Monday when AF is due. 

Hope everyone is ok this morning.


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 I see a faint line on the ic :) and yey for the temp rise :wohoo: xx

@Kaymumof2 yet for the temp rise xx

AFM feeling rather rubbish this morn my temp is going down slightly I have cramping again :cry: feeling rather out, i tested this morn and the cassette one has been stark white no hint no nothing and today I think I can see a line the ics I find rubbish tbh it's always a guessing game with them xx


----------



## tdog

rhdr9193..x said:


> 9DPO - tested like an idiot BFN.
> 
> Feeling a little bit better, DTD last night and my nipples were sore, most other symptoms have disappeared though. Honestly believe I’m out this cycle, so not testing again til Monday when AF is due.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok this morning.

We are due the same time and the same dpo :) xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @laurarebecca1 I see a faint line on the ic :) and yey for the temp rise :wohoo: xx
> 
> @Kaymumof2 yet for the temp rise xx
> 
> AFM feeling rather rubbish this morn my temp is going down slightly I have cramping again :cry: feeling rather out, i tested this morn and the cassette one has been stark white no hint no nothing and today I think I can see a line the ics I find rubbish tbh it's always a guessing game with them xx
> 
> View attachment 1045108
> View attachment 1045110
> View attachment 1045111

Thanks t-dog I hope this is it!

I can see a faint line on your IC. I’m wondering if they aren’t as sensitive as we think!
Should have used a FRER this morning?
Got a few cramps this morning though so maybe I’m out!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog I don’t think I can see it but it’s not always clear in the photos on here! 

@Kaymumof2 yay for that temp rise!

@laurarebecca1 that chart is looking good! I thought I could see something on the wilko test? Fx for you! 

@rhdr9193..x sorry for the BFN, plenty of time for that to change though!

I had another temp drop this morning. I didn’t even bother testing. I’m feeling really low today. I can’t imagine ever getting that BFP at the moment, feel like giving up completely :cry: sorry to be a downer!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks tdog. Feeling sick as today. Don't think I can see anything on those maybe this afternoons or tomorrows will show something xx


----------



## tdog

Thanks ladies tbh I'm not hopeful this month either :cry: xx

@jellybeanxx Sorry you feel like crap If I was even closer I'd give you a huge :hugs: even if you didn't want one lol xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Thanks @tdog :hugs:


----------



## JJB2

@Kaymumof2 yeyy for the temp rise, my temp is up too
@tdog I see someting on the casstte one
@rhdr9193..x Im sorry for the BFN its still early tho dont lose hope
@jellybeanxx Im sorry I know this cycle has been awful to you
@laurarebecca1 your chart looks great

AFM - 8dpo temp is up a little more that yesterday. I did a test BFN but still early af is due until the 16


----------



## laurarebecca1

Not feeling hopeful you guys! Still got little cramps and sharp stabbing :( still got runny nose, and cough and now getting a headache!

On the plus side, I managed to pick up another 3 pack of FRERs from boots though woohoo!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Not feeling hopeful you guys! Still got little cramps and sharp stabbing :( still got runny nose, and cough and now getting a headache!
> 
> On the plus side, I managed to pick up another 3 pack of FRERs from boots though woohoo!

Is it 3 pack or a 2 pack with 3 in I'm going in morn you watch their will be none left LMAO xx


----------



## tdog

Ladies I'm a little confused I put in ff this morn I had creamy cm but tbh when looked it was creamy but more wet what would you put in? Xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Is it 3 pack or a 2 pack with 3 in I'm going in morn you watch their will be none left LMAO xx

A 2 pack with 3 in, I have 5 FRERs now! I hope my temp stays up!


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Ladies I'm a little confused I put in ff this morn I had creamy cm but tbh when looked it was creamy but more wet what would you put in? Xx

I would put creamy, was it like runny creamy? (Eww that sounds disgusting doesn’t it haha!)


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> I would put creamy, was it like runny creamy? (Eww that sounds disgusting doesn’t it haha!)

It does the it looked more watery than creamy I'd say it had a tinge of creamy in it (does sound wrong lol) it's never like this I'm always very much creamy so sorry tmi lol xx


----------



## tdog

More pee on sticks xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks jj. Yay for you as Well. Also 8dpo and due 16th lol i feel so rotten today. Back aches. Cramps and really bad nausea. Think my body is being cruel


----------



## Kaymumof2

Not sure if I see shadows on your tests tdog


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Just had a full blown diva meltdown at OH - he thinks I’ve lost my mind haha.


----------



## Convie

hey girls, I can't reply to anyone about temps or charts because they still make no sense to me :lol:
Laura I see a line on the IC! hopefully it becomes much stronger soon :dust:

AFM I've calmed down a bit, still don't know if OH is going to America or not but hes just messaged me telling me he's on his way home right now! so a day early :happydance: he was trying to make it a surprise and turn up at his door but he caved on his pit stop :rofl:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hey convie glad your feeling better and that OH is en route home to you! Enjoy!


----------



## tdog

Awww Convie glad your feeling better :) glad oh on his way home early :flower: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Convie great news about your DH and glad you’re feeling better!

@tdog I’ve been squinting but don’t think I can see anything on those ones?


----------



## Prayforaboy

cycle day 37! still no AF and still no BFP........


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx it's ok it is definitely their irl so hard to capture a pic of it lol xx

@Prayforaboy awww no :cry: I've got my fingers crossed either one don't make you wait to long xx


----------



## TKSS

Hello, I'm new here. Always read these forums but never brave enough to post.

Im really sorry for the essay your about to read but just want advice and suggestions and to see if any of you ladies can compare/related to my symptoms. Any help, replies and advice appreciated.

Here goes. I dtd on the day of O, two days before and two days after. I am now 11dpo but started getting symptoms around 7dpo.

My symptoms.

7dpo I don't know If I saw what was discharge/blood but there was the slightest of brown when I wiped, only on the tissue, barely noticeable, only happened a few times for the course of one day, This along with mild AF cramps which were barely even noticeable, they were very on and off - not constant and they seemed to have gone yesterday, it was nowhere near as strong as AF, they also started 9 days before AF is due which is strange for me, not sure if its normal? It has also been paired with back ache which is as noticeable as if AF was here but the cramps barely anything.

9dpo I started feeling extremely exhausted and tired, even if I got a full night sleep I didn't feel better and from that day to now after like an hour in work I just want to lie down. Which normally work does not bother me, I just have no energy whatsoever along with hot flashes.
And This is the alarming part along with the tiredness I've been getting these sudden short stabbing pain in my pelvis area, Lower back, inner thigh and hip mainly in my right hand side which come and go but are sudden and painful and across my pubic area I get constant throbbing pain which is constant for a few minutes but Im putting these symptoms to what I think was a UTI/yeast infection that I got at 9dpo which is very very abnormal for me, not had one since a child, the what I thought "infection" cleared up itself in roughly 24hours (yesterday) the pains are still here just not as bad.

Finally Last night, late 10dpo I noticed my BBS were slightly sore and today there a bit more noticeable.

Thankyou for bearing with all this..


----------



## tdog

:hi: @TKSS all the symptoms you have said sound promising when will you be taking a test? Xx


----------



## TKSS

tdog said:


> :hi: @TKSS all the symptoms you have said sound promising when will you be taking a test? Xx

I'm very scared about taking tests, I get so disappointed if BFN, I will probably give AF a day to arrive (due 15th) before taking one! I dunno If my symptoms are me overthinking or new pre AF symptoms or what! We shall see Xxx


----------



## TKSS

TKSS said:


> I'm very scared about taking tests, I get so disappointed if BFN, I will probably give AF a day to arrive (due 15th) before taking one! I dunno If my symptoms are me overthinking or new pre AF symptoms or what! We shall see Xxx

13th*


----------



## tdog

TKSS said:


> I'm very scared about taking tests, I get so disappointed if BFN, I will probably give AF a day to arrive (due 15th) before taking one! I dunno If my symptoms are me overthinking or new pre AF symptoms or what! We shall see Xxx

Oh good luck on testing fingers crossed it's a :bfp: xx

AFM ladies I have sharp pains in my left side my uterus feels heavy and I'm cramping a bit aswell :cry: I think I'm out again this month :cry: but just took some more tests (I no I no mad) and I can see a faint line I mean the faintest that it's hard to capture on camera but I no if not darker in next few days then it's not real so next few days will be yey or ney xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck!


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Good luck!

I need it lol xx


----------



## tdog

Here's the ic xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Oh good luck on testing fingers crossed it's a :bfp: xx
> 
> AFM ladies I have sharp pains in my left side my uterus feels heavy and I'm cramping a bit aswell :cry: I think I'm out again this month :cry: but just took some more tests (I no I no mad) and I can see a faint line I mean the faintest that it's hard to capture on camera but I no if not darker in next few days then it's not real so next few days will be yey or ney xx

I’m feeling out too, be interesting to see my temp tomorrow!

Got a horrible headache, feel so sick and got waves of small cramps. Had it most of day now and it’s not going!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Good luck tdog!

I've got the same Laura! Shit day nearly threw up a few time's. Headache. Back ache. Cramps. Definately isn't a bug though. I am still counting myself as out


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Here's the ic xx
> View attachment 1045146

I can’t decide if I can see anything... you’ve still got plenty of time though!


----------



## Prayforaboy

going in for my annual gyno visit tomorrow so hopefully they will have some sort of ideas whats going on. My luck ill start AF in the morning and have to have a pap with that mess. i have had some milky white cm today that im not sure is a sign of AF coming or not. also have been a bit nauseous and im going home to try on my bras to compare because this one i have actual cleavage today! swollen from AF im assuming, not sure as i usually dont get too many AF symptoms and i am a small chested gal!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog I think I see something and I’m keeping everything crossed that it develops into a stronger line! 

@laurarebecca1 good luck with the temp tomorrow. Hope it goes up!

@Kaymumof2 hope those symptoms are a good sign for you. Don’t lose hope!

@Prayforaboy I feel your pain! I’m CD60 now! Hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks Jelly! Hope you get answers soon too!


----------



## Convie

tks those symptoms sound promising let us know when you test!!

tdog I don't see anything on that test but hoping one pops up for you soon :hugs:


AFM turns out Chris got home a day early because his boss felt bad because he is in fact going to America, and he's going very soon (day before next ovulation) his boss was shocked as he had a very strong case for not being chosen to go but they didn't care, so I've basically got to go to the doctors and ask them to write and note for him with reasons why it's not a good or safe idea to leave me at this point in time (been really struggling with my depression last few months) he said if they still don't care and make him go which I mean its the navy so bloody likely then he will try and organise parents together to babysit for a week and he will fly me over there, I'd still rather he'd stay though I feel like I sound rediculous and probably any other time when my brain is calmer it would be fine but I've been barely staying afloat as it is recently and he's my only real support system and the only person who can talk me off the ledge so the thought of him leaving while I'm like this is terrifying. sorry tmi


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> tks those symptoms sound promising let us know when you test!!
> 
> tdog I don't see anything on that test but hoping one pops up for you soon :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM turns out Chris got home a day early because his boss felt bad because he is in fact going to America, and he's going very soon (day before next ovulation) his boss was shocked as he had a very strong case for not being chosen to go but they didn't care, so I've basically got to go to the doctors and ask them to write and note for him with reasons why it's not a good or safe idea to leave me at this point in time (been really struggling with my depression last few months) he said if they still don't care and make him go which I mean its the navy so bloody likely then he will try and organise parents together to babysit for a week and he will fly me over there, I'd still rather he'd stay though I feel like I sound rediculous and probably any other time when my brain is calmer it would be fine but I've been barely staying afloat as it is recently and he's my only real support system and the only person who can talk me off the ledge so the thought of him leaving while I'm like this is terrifying. sorry tmi

Awww hunni :hugs: so sorry your going through this fingers crossed the doctors note will help and he don't have to go, depression is hard and to try and go through it alone is hard aswell so why on earth would they choose him to go huge huge :hugs: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Convie :hugs: that all sounds really hard, I hope the doctors note helps but if not then it’s good you’re putting a plan in place for if he has to go to the states.


----------



## Hickory

Convie said:


> AFM turns out Chris got home a day early because his boss felt bad because he is in fact going to America, and he's going very soon (day before next ovulation) his boss was shocked as he had a very strong case for not being chosen to go but they didn't care, so I've basically got to go to the doctors and ask them to write and note for him with reasons why it's not a good or safe idea to leave me at this point in time (been really struggling with my depression last few months) he said if they still don't care and make him go which I mean its the navy so bloody likely then he will try and organise parents together to babysit for a week and he will fly me over there, I'd still rather he'd stay though I feel like I sound rediculous and probably any other time when my brain is calmer it would be fine but I've been barely staying afloat as it is recently and he's my only real support system and the only person who can talk me off the ledge so the thought of him leaving while I'm like this is terrifying. sorry tmi

A vacation to America sounds wonderful! My DH is military also, we are stationed on the US East Coast. If you want any ideas for things to do here, I'm happy to suggest! It's a beautiful time of year ... minus the hurricanes.


----------



## tdog

Omg ladies went to my local asda (open 24hours) and refrained myself from buying tests lol plus they didn't have frer they had the frrr ones and heard they are s**t how good am I hug pat on the back for me :rofl: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

lol! :haha:


----------



## Convie

Good job tdog!!! :lol:

hickory I'm not sure where in America he's being posted just yet, but if its easy coast I will defo send you a message thank you :)

thanks girls :hugs: ringing up to book an appointment at 8am I feel like the doctors are going to think I'm being stupid :dohh:
oh took a test this morning, currently 13dpo and it was neg, not a surprise, I was feeling mildly positive because I threw up a. lot yesterday hut that was just due to coughing too much :dohh:

anyway I'm. sure af will be here tomorrow


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies. 9dpo. Stupidly caved and tested this morning. BFN. Gutted.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Cd1.. :-(


----------



## Kaymumof2

So sorry peanut. Hopefully this is your cycle


----------



## laurarebecca1

So sorry peanut

Kay you’re still early...keep positive!

Tdog - well done on not buying any ha!

Convie - I have a similar predicament, OH Is working abroad next year jan to June! It’s going to be so tough, especially if we’re not pregnant before he goes!

AFM temp dropped so didn’t even bother testing today, I expect to spot later today and my temp to plummet tomorrow and then for AF to show. Boooo! I was so positive as well! This months chart is very strange though compared with my usual pattern!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

10DPO - had one more test in the house. BFN. 

No more now until period is late / arrives. 

Had a full blown breakdown at OH yesterday, I just so want things to start going well for us :( we’ve been through a heck of a lot over the last few months and I think it might just be getting on top of me. 

@Convie - sounds like the doctors might be a good idea, let us know how it goes. @PeanutWhereRU - so sorry :( good luck next cycle 
@Kaymumof2 - I know that feeling, big hugs xxx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks Laura just really not feeling it today. Ridiculously emotional aswell. Wish I hadn't of tested. 

Sorry for the temp dip but hopefully it doesn't mean your out. Especially as it is a different chart to what you normally have.


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks rhdr. Sorry for your bfn. Hopefully af stays away for you x


----------



## tdog

So sorry peanut :hugs:

AFM I'm currently waiting for the tests to dry tbh no it going to be a :bfn: my temp the last few days has been dropping don't no what that's all about, I couldn't get to sleep last night for cramps but it's cramps in my right side jot like pms cramps it's strange, I feel like af on the way so I'm feeling rather deflated tbh xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Sorry tdog. Perhaps it dropped because you didn't sleep properly? Af isn't due yet is it?


----------



## tdog

@Kaymumof2 I thought that tbh shall see tomorrow xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> Thanks Laura just really not feeling it today. Ridiculously emotional aswell. Wish I hadn't of tested.
> 
> Sorry for the temp dip but hopefully it doesn't mean your out. Especially as it is a different chart to what you normally have.

Thanks but honestly don’t have much hope now! Think I was kidding myself it would only take a few months! 

Rooting for everyone else!


----------



## laurarebecca1

T-dog I’m not sure I can see anything on the cassette one but the IC something is catching my eye!
When is AF due?

I’m on spotting/AF watch :roll:


----------



## tdog

Laura at ain't due until Monday xx


----------



## tdog

I'm hoping this dip might be implantation who nos :shrug: xx


----------



## tdog

Done a frer and nothing on it tbh tho I've never got a good line on frer until 15dpo, but forgot I took multiple pics of the cassette one lol xx


----------



## TKSS

How is everyone today, any more symptoms? x


----------



## jellybeanxx

Peanut sorry for CD1 :hugs:

@tdog well done for resisting those tests! I ended up buying more in Wilkos today (I spend far too much time and money in that shop!) I’m not sure I can see anything in your photos. How are they in person? Have you done any tweaking?

Sorry to read about all the BFNs this morning as well. Hope we start getting more second lines soon!

I’ll add my own BFN into that and photos (same test, with and without a flash) to stare at. I’ve been looking at it in different lights all morning trying to will a second line to appear! I’m still feeling like my period is about to start any minute but I’m starting to wonder if it’s psychological.


----------



## JJB2

@jellybeanxx something catches my eye and then I dont see it. Fingers cross

AFM - 9dpo temp is up more that yesterday had some minor cramping this morning :shrug: so we’ll see what tomorrow brings


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx they look pink irl but I won't believe it until it progresses more and you ladies can definitely see a line xx


----------



## tdog

I have tested again their is the faintest line still on the ic and I see a shadow on the cassette one xx


----------



## tdog

How are you ladies feeling?

My cramping has eased off a bit now but I'm feeling very emotional :cry: I can't shake the feeling of my period will be coming and I'm thinking early aswell tmi sorry but I'm so wet down their I keep checking lol xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Ive got like shooting/stabbing pains in my uterus...it’s so weird! But no cramping!
No spotting yet, still the wait goes on!

Good that your cramping has eased off tdog xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Sorry I've been quiet ladies. Had a real downer since that bfn this morning. I knew I shouldn't of tested. Wish I'd stuck to it but I have no will power! I knew it was going to be negative but even so seeing that one line staring back at me was horrible as you ladies know. I've seen lots of people get a bfp at 9dpo, which is what I am so I kinda look at it as i must be out if I don't have one! Even though I know everyone's different and amount of hormone etc. But I just cant seem to help looking at it that way.


----------



## tdog

I hate the waiting game tbh I either want one or the other to come or not and blazing positive :haha: I wish their was such a test that you can take days after ovulation to tell you if a eggy has been fertilized or not lol, thanks hun I'm glad it's gone now but be sure it will be back I no it will :cry: oh sounds promising :) xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Sorry I've been quiet ladies. Had a real downer since that bfn this morning. I knew I shouldn't of tested. Wish I'd stuck to it but I have no will power! I knew it was going to be negative but even so seeing that one line staring back at me was horrible as you ladies know. I've seen lots of people get a bfp at 9dpo, which is what I am so I kinda look at it as i must be out if I don't have one! Even though I know everyone's different and amount of hormone etc. But I just cant seem to help looking at it that way.

Awww hun I no the feeling when I do them everyday and I see a :bfn: secretly I'm crying and so so gutted xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Aww hun awful isn't it? But have to pretend your ok infront of work collegues, friend's, people who don't know your trying etc. I literally locked myself away in the house today. Dramatic maybe. But i couldn't face pretending all is perfect in my world. Xx


----------



## tdog

I no what you mean :cry: on the drive to work I was crying as soon as I get to work have to keep a straight face, as soon as I finish work and the drive home all starts again, I normally pick my kids up from school just can't face it so ive sent Paul all this week he is back at work tomorrow tho 7am-7pm I no I have to do the school run and pick them up aswell :( xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

It is shit. I'm same as you keep feeling wet down there (sorry) and when I imputed that on to ff it lowered my pregnancy points! Just to make me feel even better hey? My boobs are really painful though. More than usual I think. But again probably just a trick. Also not sure if my temp would be high enough for me to get a bfp xx


----------



## tdog

As long as temps above cover line then anything possible mine just keeps going down I'm expecting it to be below cover line tomorrow xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Yeah it's still above coverline. It may not hun. I've seen how they can fluctuate so never know. Your af is due Monday isn't it? Mine is due Tuesday xx


----------



## Convie

Laura :hugs: I hope you get your bfp before he goes away


I went to the docs and got the letter and went back on sertraline, so that's good, but found out once Chris gets back he gets deployed again for 3 weeks 3 days after so yeah ffs

there is a double rainbow outside my house right now though so hoping that's a sign of my luck finally starting to improve, thought I'd share it with you guys, hopefully it gives us some bfp luck :dust:


----------



## tdog

Yea mine due Monday hun, I think I'm just feeling sorry for myself because we have used that pre-seed this month and I hear about people who use it catch on the first cycle using it :( knowing me I won't catch xx


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> Laura :hugs: I hope you get your bfp before he goes away
> 
> 
> I went to the docs and got the letter and went back on sertraline, so that's good, but found out once Chris gets back he gets deployed again for 3 weeks 3 days after so yeah ffs
> 
> there is a double rainbow outside my house right now though so hoping that's a sign of my luck finally starting to improve, thought I'd share it with you guys, hopefully it gives us some bfp luck :dust:
> 
> View attachment 1045221

How beautiful is that rainbow :) and glad you got sorted hun xx


----------



## tdog

Eee and ladies my mam nos we trying for a baby so she just brought a load of tests :haha: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Lovely pic convie. Glad you got sorted. Shame Chris will need to go away at some point but your strong and you have us so won't be alone anyway! 
Uh oh tdog can see more poas happening lol xx


----------



## Convie

test I did today, I keep thinking I see a like but think I'm also getting line eyes and also not sure if the line I do see even has colour, not sure if it should be darker by now even if it was there I'm currently 13dpo.


----------



## tdog

Haha done one but don't no if I can see anything :cry: xx


----------



## Convie

tdog said:


> Eee and ladies my mam nos we trying for a baby so she just brought a load of tests :haha: xx

awww that's a good mammy to have :cloud9:


----------



## tdog

Convie I don't no weather I'm imagining lines I think I see one on yours xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

I see something convie!


----------



## Convie

I just asked Chris and he also sees the line but he thinks it's an indent line, he doesn't see colour :(
at least I'm not going crazy with line eyes


----------



## Kaymumof2

Grrr hope it gains colour soon! But I def see something!

Not sure I see anything tdog hopefully in the morning it will be clearer!


----------



## tdog

Poas addict iam yep I no think I need rehab :rofl: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Convie I see the line!! I reckon that beautiful double rainbow was a sign :lol:

Tdog I love that your Mam bought tests for you, I see where you get it from now!

Kay I don’t understand how those FF pregnancy points work. I feel like the less info I give FF, the higher the points are? I don’t know what they want from me!

So I know you’re not meant to look after the time limit and it’s therefore invalid and doesn’t mean anything etc etc. But I was naughty and looked at my test from this morning again and I swear there’s a second line now. I know it’s an evap or whatever but it’s just exciting to see two lines. I’m not imagining it right?


----------



## Kaymumof2

Jelly- i know right? I thought imputing symptoms would perhaps make the points rise. As that would seem like the whole point in it. But nope it's up and down like a bloody elevator! I give up! 

I see that line! Omg trying not to raise hopes but can't help but feel excited for you! Hope tomorrows is within the time frame!


----------



## tdog

Omg @jellybeanxx I definitely see that line even if it is out of time frame :) that is one wicked evap tho :cry: hopefully tomorrow's will be nice a dark and in the time frame xx


----------



## Convie

I see that line too!
how do evaps even work because I never get evaps on mine either (well I think the one I posted is an evap so I say never :rofl:) but it's very rare so what causes it?


----------



## jellybeanxx

Thanks everyone! Trying not to get my hopes up as it just seems so unlikely. Hard not to be a little hopeful though.

Convie I think it happens when the test dries and the bit where the second line would catch the dye but hasn’t can be seen. It hasn’t happened on the other tests I’ve done so I’m not sure why it would happen on this one? Hopefully someone else will be able to explain it better!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Eeekk these tests are exciting! Hope to see some bfps in the morning!!!

AFM: no spotting today, I expect a huge temp drop tomorrow morning!


----------



## jellybeanxx

So I’ve been googling and found these posts that I thought were interesting. Have a scroll down and read a poster called Roy ‘s explaination of evaps. I can’t decide if mine has colour or not though!

Confusing pregnancy test result. Help! - Pregnancy - MadeForMums Chat


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies 10dpo and temp has gone back up but 3 pregnancy tests were bfn this morning. Not even a squinter! By now something should show up surely


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> So I’ve been googling and found these posts that I thought were interesting. Have a scroll down and read a poster called Roy ‘s explaination of evaps. I can’t decide if mine has colour or not though!
> 
> Confusing pregnancy test result. Help! - Pregnancy - MadeForMums Chat

Wow that was very detailed I do see colour in yours tho :) I saw on another forum that I'm on tho saying they have coloured evaps this will explain why then xx


----------



## rhdr9193..x

11DPO - woke up at about 4am with gut ache, couldn’t decide if I felt sick or needed a poo 

Absolutely no other symptoms now, refused sex with OH last night as i just wasn’t feeling it, cried about a billion times yesterday and caused several mountains out of molehills. I really think I’m out, I just want AF to hurry up now if it is coming :(


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Urgh and just to throw things off completely, just checked my cervix this morning and it’s so high, wet and closed. Deffo not normal for 3 days before period. I actually hate this 2WW lark, I’m not testing again today, il drive myswf bonkers!


----------



## laurarebecca1

The article is very detailed...I love it! 

Looking forward to seeing Lots of tests this morning...come on girls! 

RHDR: have you tested?

AFM: textbook temp drop today, af will arrive anytime today! Good luck everyone testing...onto the next cycle!


----------



## Convie

jellybeanxx said:


> So I’ve been googling and found these posts that I thought were interesting. Have a scroll down and read a poster called Roy ‘s explaination of evaps. I can’t decide if mine has colour or not though!
> 
> Confusing pregnancy test result. Help! - Pregnancy - MadeForMums Chat


that's a really good article! I see colour on yours, praying it starts appearing at the correct time and darkens up :dust:


----------



## Kaymumof2

I chucked mine away. Was a clear bfn.
Sorry for the temp drop


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> I chucked mine away. Was a clear bfn.
> Sorry for the temp drop

Just seen your other post, I missed it sorry!
Sorry about the bfn! You’ve still got token what tests did you use?


----------



## rhdr9193..x

@laurarebecca1 Yestwdsay and day before, BFN. Not going to today i don’t think


----------



## laurarebecca1

rhdr9193..x said:


> @laurarebecca1 Yestwdsay and day before, BFN. Not going to today i don’t think

I hate seeing all the bfns...don’t know why we do it to ourselves! I’m going to try and hold off as much as I can next cycle!


----------



## Kaymumof2

I used a cheapie, superdrug and clearblue. Defo out. Af due 4 days


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Kaymumof2 said:


> I used a cheapie, superdrug and clearblue. Defo out. Af due 4 days

I’m deffo feeling the same. 3 days for me... :(


----------



## Kaymumof2

sucks


----------



## tdog

Morning ladies temp went up today going to apologise now for photo over load :rofl: these are the tweaked ones xx


----------



## tdog

These are tweaked ones xx


----------



## rhdr9193..x

So went and got a first response on the way to work, one of the 45 seconds one. This was it after a minute.


----------



## jellybeanxx

I think I can see something on the tweaked ones tdog!

Sorry for all the other BFNs and temp drops everyone!

I’m still in limbo. The test this morning was hard to read as the plastic window was wet so it was sort of obscuring where the line would be. Might take it apart later! Considering getting a FRER today.

Today’s test (in different lights obvs :haha:)


----------



## laurarebecca1

rhdr9193..x said:


> So went and got a first response on the way to work, one of the 45 seconds one. This was it after a minute.
> 
> View attachment 1045297

Congrats!


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> I think I can see something on the tweaked ones tdog!
> 
> Sorry for all the other BFNs and temp drops everyone!
> 
> I’m still in limbo. The test this morning was hard to read as the plastic window was wet so it was sort of obscuring where the line would be. Might take it apart later! Considering getting a FRER today.
> 
> Today’s test (in different lights obvs :haha:)
> 
> View attachment 1045299
> View attachment 1045301
> View attachment 1045303

I see a line!!! Get a FRER!


----------



## tdog

@rhdr9193..x wow yet deffo :) congrats xx

@jellybeanxx I see a line on that aswell xx

These ones I've taken seem darker in person so who nos lol xx


----------



## Convie

rhdr9193..x said:


> So went and got a first response on the way to work, one of the 45 seconds one. This was it after a minute.
> 
> View attachment 1045297

yeee finally one of us gets a bfp this month! congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Convie

jelly bean I see a line on yours but I see 3 lines?? so I'm super confused :/


I took an IC this morning and it was negative, period is due today, can feel it coming at times so defo think I'm out, she usually comes in the afternoon, so just a waiting game now


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Just told OH. He’s over the moon. Just know we can’t get excited yet. This is the strangest feeling.


----------



## tdog

rhdr9193..x said:


> Just told OH. He’s over the moon. Just know we can’t get excited yet. This is the strangest feeling.

Yey I'm so happy for you:wohoo: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@rhdr9193..x eek!! Congratulations! :happydance:

I’ve just got some FRERs. Very excited to get the pack of 3 from Boots :haha:


----------



## JJB2

@rhdr9193..x comgrats :bfp::happydance:

AFM - 10dpo tem drop another :bfn: :(


----------



## Kaymumof2

Congratulations rhdr!


----------



## pamg

I'm currently on cycle day 7. Another week before I ovulate. I've got my first appointment at the fertility clinic at my local hospital a week on Tuesday. It will be good to speak to an expert about about my concerns over my cycle. 
I just think I have no chance at the moment with my luteal phase dropping down to around 9 days. Its really getting me down & so frustrating.


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> @rhdr9193..x eek!! Congratulations! :happydance:
> 
> I’ve just got some FRERs. Very excited to get the pack of 3 from Boots :haha:

I no I got some the other day going for more later today :rofl: xx


----------



## tdog

pamg said:


> I'm currently on cycle day 7. Another week before I ovulate. I've got my first appointment at the fertility clinic at my local hospital a week on Tuesday. It will be good to speak to an expert about about my concerns over my cycle.
> I just think I have no chance at the moment with my luteal phase dropping down to around 9 days. Its really getting me down & so frustrating.

Awww no hun I'm hoping they can do something for you :hugs: please let us no how you get on xx


----------



## tdog

Took another one and can't really see anything on it :cry: feeling pretty much out now xx


----------



## Prayforaboy

Hey ladies! So i had my doctors appointment yesterday and i wanted to share what my doctor had to say in case it can help any of you. so i have been trying to conceive since march of this year. Always had a regular period. Then in about May i noticed my cycle days are getting longer and longer. They went from 29 days to 47. The first thing i was asked was have a gained any weight recently. Well idk about any of you guys but my weight goes up and down all the time! Last summer by SO of 5 years and i split up for 6 months. I drastically lost weight. Well January this year we got back together and i settled back into the home life, the comfortable that i think we all get after being with someone for so long. ANYWAYS i did put on a few pounds. Not a whole lot but more or less that i became less active and started super indulging as im back to making big nice meals for the family. So with just that little bit of a lifestyle change my cycle was thrown off and i am not ovulating on schedule if even at all. So his recommendation... lose 15 pounds. Terrible time of year but i know not only will i be definitely working on it for the hopes in conceiving but i know it feels so so good to just get yourself spruced up a bit. So that will even be a bonus for spicing up the bedroom too! Another thing he said throw away the junk that your using to "try." the stress of all that stuff can cause your body to produce cortisol causing more weight gain and other not good things. (i think that was the correct word) so if you haven't been actually been diagnosed with infertility maybe give it a shot. i know i have turned into a nut job with this whole thing. Lastly! hears his advice for anyone trying. 10 days after you start AF have sex every even day. So day 10, 12, 14, 16, 18, 20. If you are healthy and he is healthy thats your ticket! Ive got til december to get some changes going. Ill check back in to let you guys know how things are going! BFP for christmas is what im going to hope for!
Good Luck to everyone!!


----------



## tdog

@Prayforaboy I'm the same up and down like a yo yo but I'm the same weight am now as I was when conceived the last 2 me weight fluctuates so much especially whenni feeling down as all I do is comfort eat lol, fingers crossed for the :bfp: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@pamg I hope you appointment goes well and you can get some reassurance and a plan in place.

@Prayforaboy glad you’ve got a plan figured out! Weight loss definitely helped me last time, hope it does the same for you!

@tdog sorry you’re not getting more on the tests. I’m right there with you and I think between us we’re currently responsible for the majority of the sales of pregnancy tests in north east England :haha:

I did one of the FRERs and I’m not convinced. I feel like I see something but it’s probably just me trying to convince myself. I should be seeing something definite by now. Will see how it goes in the morning.


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx Yea think we prob are :rofl: how naughty are we :blush: I think I can see something on the frer but I'm not sure lol xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

We’re good for the local economy @tdog :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@jellybeanxx You crack me up!


----------



## JJB2

Hi ladies, im feeling really bad :( I had a car accident this morning. I reer ended a car in front of me. The lady stop in the middle of the road


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hope you’re okay @JJB2 and no one was injured?


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx went in and they haven't got the 3 box one :cry: xx

Oh no @JJB2 hope your ok xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@JJB2 Oh no! Sorry to hear this. Hope everyone is okay. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Really crampy at the moment. Pretty certain af will arrive on Tuesday. Dammit. 

So sorry jj hope your ok. Car crashes are so scary


----------



## laurarebecca1

Hope you’re okay JJ!

This cycle is so frustrating, still waiting for AF/spotting


----------



## Convie

hope you're okay jjb :hugs:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog if you fancy a drive tomorrow they had loads of boxes of 3 at Boots in Silverlink retail park in Wallsend :haha:

@Kaymumof2 the cramping at this point could be a good sign? Keeping my fingers crossed!

@laurarebecca1 sorry you’re having a frustrating cycle too. Hopefully it’ll end (preferably with a BFP!) soon.


----------



## tdog

Ladies please tell me you can see this xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog if you fancy a drive tomorrow they had loads of boxes of 3 at Boots in Silverlink retail park in Wallsend :haha:
> 
> @Kaymumof2 the cramping at this point could be a good sign? Keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> @laurarebecca1 sorry you’re having a frustrating cycle too. Hopefully it’ll end (preferably with a BFP!) soon.

Thanks hun but got a bfn today and now the cramps are here so I'd imagine at 10dpo some sort of line would have shown. But absolutely nothing


----------



## Kaymumof2

I think I see something tdog x


----------



## JJB2

Thank you ladies! No body was injured thanks God!


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog if you fancy a drive tomorrow they had loads of boxes of 3 at Boots in Silverlink retail park in Wallsend :haha:
> 
> @Kaymumof2 the cramping at this point could be a good sign? Keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> @laurarebecca1 sorry you’re having a frustrating cycle too. Hopefully it’ll end (preferably with a BFP!) soon.

I’m never late! Always have spotting on 13dpo and then af starts early hours on 14dpo.
Currently 14dpo evening and not even spotting!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I see it @tdog!!! Exciting!!!

@laurarebecca1 could you have ovulated later than you thought?

I’ve got really sore boobs tonight. Wish my body would get out of limbo.


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> I see it @tdog!!! Exciting!!!
> 
> @laurarebecca1 could you have ovulated later than you thought?
> 
> I’ve got really sore boobs tonight. Wish my body would get out of limbo.

Nope I temp and use opk and know exactly when I ovulated.
Can your luteul phase vary?
Temp has dropped and I am expecting it, just weird as it should have started this morning. Just a waiting game I’m sure!


----------



## Convie

I'm late here too, was due on today, usually get my AF around 4pm but she's not here yet, can feel her coming on though so maybe she will appear in the morning I dunno, want her to get here now so I can DTD before OH goes to America :dohh:


----------



## tdog

I no I no sorry more poas @jellybeanxx These are similar to the asda/Morrison's ones my mam got me these off Amazon xx



@Convie aww never you going to test again I would have again lol xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Thanks hun but got a bfn today and now the cramps are here so I'd imagine at 10dpo some sort of line would have shown. But absolutely nothing

Don't forget I was cramping aswell and I mean big time :cry: I'm now 11dpo evening and have a slight line on a frer and what i can see on other tests aswell xx


----------



## rhdr9193..x

12DPO - OH wanted me to do a digi. 

Really hope some of you ladies join me ❤️


----------



## Convie

rhdr congratulations :happydance: love seeing those words on a digi :cloud9:


----------



## Convie

15dpo bfn still.
I swear my body is holding out until it knows it won't be fertile until Chris it leaves :dohh:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

@Convie massive hugs


----------



## tdog

@rhdr9193..x congratulations:wohoo: so happy for you xx

@Convie so sorry for :bfn: you could be late because your stressed :cry: I no theirs a lot of factors to being late, I'm so frustrated for you xx


----------



## Convie

I'm thinking my ovulation was maybe later than I thought?
my period is defo coming soon I've just had to start taking my buscopan and painkillers for the pain already so massive fingers crossed she gets here today and O is on time next cycle!


----------



## laurarebecca1

This cycle is such a tease! No AF, temp back up. I didn’t test cos I can feel her coming. Never seen 15dpo in my life!


----------



## tdog

Sorry ladies photo overload xx tried to get good angles lol xx


----------



## tdog




----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 how strange is that Fingers crossed she don't come. Xx

@Convie yes you prob did o later than you originally thought fingers crossed xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @laurarebecca1 how strange is that Fingers crossed she don't come. Xx
> 
> @Convie yes you prob did o later than you originally thought fingers crossed xx

Your chart looks great! But I don’t think I can see anything on your tests :( Can you see anything on them?


----------



## jellybeanxx

@rhdr9193..x congratulations!!

@tdog I think I can see the line one the FRER! How are they looking in person?

@laurarebecca1 looking at your chart, I’m wondering if you ovulated a couple of days later than FF says as your temp when up and down. Would that line up with your OPKs though?

@Convie sorry for the BFN. Hope you get out of limbo soon!

I reckon that test I did from the other day was a wicked evap. This is my FRER from this morning (same test with and without flash). If I squint enough, I can convince myself I see something but surely if I was getting a line a couple of days ago, any positive would be obvious now?


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @rhdr9193..x congratulations!!
> 
> @tdog I think I can see the line one the FRER! How are they looking in person?
> 
> @laurarebecca1 looking at your chart, I’m wondering if you ovulated a couple of days later than FF says as your temp when up and down. Would that line up with your OPKs though?
> 
> @Convie sorry for the BFN. Hope you get out of limbo soon!
> 
> I reckon that test I did from the other day was a wicked evap. This is my FRER from this morning (same test with and without flash). If I squint enough, I can convince myself I see something but surely if I was getting a line a couple of days ago, any positive would be obvious now?
> 
> View attachment 1045440
> View attachment 1045441

Defo ovulated when I did cos it lines up wth me opk, I tempted slightly earlier on 2dpo which could account for the slightly lower temp. I took three temps and charted the lowest.

Not tested in 2 days, if af doesn’t arrived today. I’ll test tomorrow!


----------



## tdog

The tests all have a line on it irl the frer one is a squinter but it's their, tbh I'm not convinced at all I have dull cramping today my temp will drop tomorrow as usually does the af will come Monday:cry: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> The tests all have a line on it irl the frer one is a squinter but it's their, tbh I'm not convinced at all I have dull cramping today my temp will drop tomorrow as usually does the af will come Monday:cry: xx

I hope you get your blazing bfp soon!

I’m feeling sick now...just makes me wonder. Still no sign of AF! x


----------



## JJB2

@rhdr9193..x congrats Im excited for you!
@tdog I see something on the frer

AFM - 11dpo another :bfn: on a frer temp is a little higher that yesterday


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 That might be a good sign fingers crossed :dust: xx

@JJB2 Sorry for the :bfn: and thank you your temp looking good tho :) xx


----------



## Convie

I finally came on just now, so fingers crossed i ovulate at my usual time of CD11 so I can try and catch that egg before Chris leaves, then I am planning my holiday to see him around my next O as well providing hes on land during that time!


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> I finally came on just now, so fingers crossed i ovulate at my usual time of CD11 so I can try and catch that egg before Chris leaves, then I am planning my holiday to see him around my next O as well providing hes on land during that time!

Yey thank God for that eh one way or another you no for sure :flower: sorry about af tho :hugs: xx


----------



## tdog

Done another ic (my last one :cry:) what do you think? Xx


----------



## Convie

thabks tdog :hugs: yeah I'd rather know for sure as long it's in time to catch o next month :lol: but now oh is saying that he has to be on ship in America by that time so is actually leaving earlier so doesn't know when :dohh: hopefully we can get at least 1 session in during fertile week before he goes anyway :rofl:


I don't see any lines on your tdog sorry :(


----------



## laurarebecca1

Starting spotting, AF is imminent. On to next month!

Need to order more opks - what’s cheapies do everyone use?

Sorry tdog I can’t see anything!


----------



## tdog

Awww no @Convie fingers crossed you can :blush: xx

I have done a comparison am and pm xx


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Starting spotting, AF is imminent. On to next month!
> 
> Need to order more opks - what’s cheapies do everyone use?
> 
> Sorry tdog I can’t see anything!

I use the one step opks they are the best ones I have found I'll need to order more for next month, it's just habit now lol xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> I use the one step opks they are the best ones I have found I'll need to order more for next month, it's just habit now lol xx

Yeah they are the ones I use. Just re ordered them ready!


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 you were on a bout opks weren't you? Xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @laurarebecca1 you were on a bout opks weren't you? Xx

Yup haha! I use both the one step pregnancy and opk. But I know have millions of FRERs for next cycle.

Going to try and hold off until 9dpo and just use the FRERs! (I’ve also got FRRRs)


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Yup haha! I use both the one step pregnancy and opk. But I know have millions of FRERs for next cycle.
> 
> Going to try and hold off until 9dpo and just use the FRERs! (I’ve also got FRRRs)

I've heard them frrr are rubbish never used them personally xx


----------



## tdog

Morning ladies I did test don't no why my temp went down today like suspected :cry: af should be here tomorrow right on time I'm think :bfn: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Sorry for the temp drop and BFN @tdog :hugs:

At this point I would welcome :witch: with open arms. I’m CD64! 64!
Very clear BFN this morning so that convincing line the other day was definitely an evap. I’d never had an evap in my life and I’ve had two in this awful cycle.
Today’s tests (with and without flash)


----------



## tdog

Thank you @jellybeanxx Sorry I don't see anything on that and 64 wow :cry: xx

I think next cycle I'm going to hold off testing early save so much heart ache my frer I've done I keep thinking theirs something their but then nope :cry: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Sorry jellybean and tdog I don’t see anything!

AF arrived late last night for me booo! Defo waiting a bit longer to test this month (im saying this now but it defo won’t happen!) going to try every other day this morning - without telling OH so we’ll see if it actually happens like that!


----------



## Convie

sorry about bfns tdog :( :hugs:

jelly I really hope you get out of this limbo I can't imagine what it must feel like to be in limbo for that long :hugs:


----------



## Convie

Laura sorry about AF :hugs: when do you usually O? we came on at same time so wondering if we will O around same time next month!

I'm going to try and see if I can figure out a diet to help with inflammation and going to do some homework on vitamins that also help with my issues see if that will help because I feel like my body is trying to implant but it's failing because my lining is so fucked.


----------



## JJB2

Ladies Im shaking 12dpo


----------



## JJB2

Took a digital (why?!!!?!??) :-(


----------



## Kaymumof2

Sorry to those who got af and bfns!

Jj I see the line! Does it have colour irl? As it's quite faint, it may be to early for a digi to pick up


----------



## JJB2

Kaymumof2 said:


> Sorry to those who got af and bfns!
> 
> Jj I see the line! Does it have colour irl? As it's quite faint, it may be to early for a digi to pick up

I does have pink IRL. My dumb self thinking I could do a digi lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@JJB2 I believe 18 hcg is the level needed to get a yes on the digital frer. 6.2 i believe for the FRER. give it 2 days and maybe try again? good luck :)

@jellybeanxx 64 days??? omg come on AF that isn't cool at all. so sorry! 

@tdog sorry about the bfns :(

@Convie hope you catch your fertile window before he leaves.

sorry for the ladies that got AF hope this is the cycle!


----------



## tdog

Thanks ladies I'm just waiting on af to show now if temp drops tomorrow it's inevitable xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Convie said:


> Laura sorry about AF :hugs: when do you usually O? we came on at same time so wondering if we will O around same time next month!
> 
> I'm going to try and see if I can figure out a diet to help with inflammation and going to do some homework on vitamins that also help with my issues see if that will help because I feel like my body is trying to implant but it's failing because my lining is so fucked.

I usually O around cd13, would be great to have a cycle buddy :)


----------



## tdog

Ladies I have tested again even tho my temp has dropped I'm clutching at straws while af not here lol, I normally spot a day before af due and nothing xx


----------



## TKSS

Not very active on here recently.
Just an update, My pains and cramping stopped about 3 days ago, nothing but sore bbs now and 2 days late for AF! I will test tomorrow. Not feeling hopeful knowing my luck..


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog Hope it means something good! Sorry about BFN

@TKSS Hope you get a positive test!


----------



## TKSS

@Hoping4numbr3 Thankyou. I had cramping at 9dpo, they lasted around 5 days then went, they've been gone 3 days, just wondering if it's possible for Pre-AF cramping to have been gone there days with no AF? Keep expecting her to pop up


----------



## TKSS

Three*


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies temp up a little but bfn test this morning. I know I'm out anyway because of the cramping. Just didn't think temps would go up, albeit abit, so close to af. Just want her to come now so can move on to next cycle


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tkks - yeah my cramping stopped 2 before AF showed :( so hard to distinguish between bfp signs or AF signs

Kay - let’s see your chart? This is your first month right?

AFM: AF is nearly finished and I’ve decided its time to shift some weight! It can only help right?!


----------



## Convie

laurarebecca1 said:


> I usually O around cd13, would be great to have a cycle buddy :)

I usually O on cd11 although last cycle I O'd on cd13 as well so we may be cycle buddies :)


----------



## Convie

laurarebecca1 said:


> Tkks - yeah my cramping stopped 2 before AF showed :( so hard to distinguish between bfp signs or AF signs
> 
> Kay - let’s see your chart? This is your first month right?
> 
> AFM: AF is nearly finished and I’ve decided its time to shift some weight! It can only help right?!

if you're doing a diet I can be a buddy on that too, I'm not really trying to shift weight but I'm thinking of changing to an anti inflammatory diet which apparently will improve my lining a bit


----------



## Convie

fingers crossed that line gets darker jjb :dust:


----------



## tdog

Good morning ladies my temp went down again expecting af today but no cramps no nothing so took a test (yes I'm mad :loopy:) and can you see that the pic was taken within 5 mins xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tdog- I can see a line! FRER? Also what tests are those?

convie - I want to just change my lifestyle and drastically change my snacking habits and hopefully the weight loss will come too. I don’t think I have the heart or the head space to be waiting 3+ years again!


----------



## tdog

I can't get out to get any frers :cry: they are called babyplan I've used them the past couple days now and nothing xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

I hope AF doesn’t come for you!

Where are they from? They look similar to the old Superdrug ones (which I loved!)


----------



## Convie

ohhh Tdog I do see lines on those! hopefully AF doesn't come for you and that line actually darkens up :dust:

laura yeah I get you, I did lose weight this year, had to change my habits because I was snacking too much and my portion sizes were MASSIVE! I had to do keto as it lowers your appetite, might do it again but only because keto is also anti inflammatory but not sure yet, I love carbs but carbs are the devil for my uterus ](*,)


----------



## laurarebecca1

Convie said:


> ohhh Tdog I do see lines on those! hopefully AF doesn't come for you and that line actually darkens up :dust:
> 
> laura yeah I get you, I did lose weight this year, had to change my habits because I was snacking too much and my portion sizes were MASSIVE! I had to do keto as it lowers your appetite, might do it again but only because keto is also anti inflammatory but not sure yet, I love carbs but carbs are the devil for my uterus ](*,)

What symptoms do you have that carbs aren’t good for your uterus? (Excuse my ignorance)
My portions are fine, but I have a majorly sweet tooth and evenings are my worst time!


----------



## Convie

laurarebecca1 said:


> What symptoms do you have that carbs aren’t good for your uterus? (Excuse my ignorance)
> My portions are fine, but I have a majorly sweet tooth and evenings are my worst time!

I have adenomyosis & endo which means my uterus is very large and inflamed from it, carbs make it more inflamed, when I was on keto I wasn't in pain anymore, so I looked it up and turns out its very common for the inflammation to go down once you cut out carbs and sugar ect, apparently it also goes down if I cut out milk but I was still having dairy and was fine so I dunno, I feel like if I cut out dairy that would be too much, I won't know what I can actually eat :lol:


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 they are from Amazon oh I hope this is it and at doesn't come today lately tho it's been late on that it comes so see what happens tonight xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Convie said:


> I have adenomyosis & endo which means my uterus is very large and inflamed from it, carbs make it more inflamed, when I was on keto I wasn't in pain anymore, so I looked it up and turns out its very common for the inflammation to go down once you cut out carbs and sugar ect, apparently it also goes down if I cut out milk but I was still having dairy and was fine so I dunno, I feel like if I cut out dairy that would be too much, I won't know what I can actually eat :lol:

Oh no I’m sorry you have that! 
Have you always had them?


----------



## Convie

laurarebecca1 said:


> Oh no I’m sorry you have that!
> Have you always had them?

i think i've always had mild endo, but the csection I had with my second caused adeno :dohh:


----------



## Convie

tdog said:


> @laurarebecca1 they are from Amazon oh I hope this is it and at doesn't come today lately tho it's been late on that it comes so see what happens tonight xx

good luck!! :dust:


----------



## tdog

Just done Tesco own brand yes blue dye but heard so many good things about them and nothing:cry: but they are 25miu where as these babyplan ones are 10miu xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Just found out a friend from work is pregnant and another friend who thinks she is, couldn’t help but feel jealous...


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Just found out a friend from work is pregnant and another friend who thinks she is, couldn’t help but feel jealous...

That's the only trouble when ttc everyone seems to be pregnant :cry: xx


----------



## Convie

I''d ignore the tesco one for now as its 25miu :hugs:

laura i get that! I've had 5 people now announce their pregnancy on fb, 4 saying they were accidents the past week! and now prince harry & mehgan are having a baby too! I'm so jealous


----------



## jellybeanxx

Bloody Harry and Meghan :dohh: :haha:

@tdog I think I see something! Keeping everything crossed!

I need to get myself on a diet again. I’ve gained so much weight this last month. I’ve been comfort eating because of this ridiculous cycle and I keep thinking AF is about to start so I “treat” myself but I’ve been doing it for over a month now. So bad for my PCOS. 

I tested again this morning and thought I saw a line. Don’t think I can see it in the photo and think I’m probably just a bit crazy at this point.


----------



## JJB2

Ladies im so sad I tested this morning and I dont see a line :nope: ibe been cramping a lot too. Temp is still up af is due tomorrow


----------



## laurarebecca1

Convie said:


> I''d ignore the tesco one for now as its 25miu :hugs:
> 
> laura i get that! I've had 5 people now announce their pregnancy on fb, 4 saying they were accidents the past week! and now prince harry & mehgan are having a baby too! I'm so jealous

Waaa it’s so horrible cos don’t get me wrong I’m so happy for them I really am but please let it be my turn! 

Jelly and jjb I don’t think I can see lines! This month is being very cruel to everyone!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Guys can we talk clots? What size is too big?


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Guys can we talk clots? What size is too big?

They say if it's bigger than a 50p then it's not normal I had one bigger than that and they just shrugged it off like was my normal period :shrug: xx

@JJB2 so sorry for :bfn: but you temp looks good xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> They say if it's bigger than a 50p then it's not normal I had one bigger than that and they just shrugged it off like was my normal period :shrug: xx
> 
> @JJB2 so sorry for :bfn: but you temp looks good xx

I just passed one the size of a ping pong ball and now cramping bad which I wasn’t before. Sorry for TMI!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> I just passed one the size of a ping pong ball and now cramping bad which I wasn’t before. Sorry for TMI!

I don't no what to say tbh I no they say it's not normal :( I no some ladies do pass big clots when they have af but to me that seems not normal hope the cramping eases off for you xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> I don't no what to say tbh I no they say it's not normal :( I no some ladies do pass big clots when they have af but to me that seems not normal hope the cramping eases off for you xx

Thanks, it’s defo not normal for me! So weird! Will see how rest of day goes!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Sorry for af and BFN ladies. October been a cruel month so far!

Laura this is my chart. And yeah 1st cycle temping. Just wasn't expecting a rise when it had already started to go down in time for af. That's due tomorrow. Stupidly tested this morning and ofcourse bfn!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 if it’s not normal for you and you’ve been in pain afterwards then I would get it checked out. Hope you’re okay now!

Sorry for the BFNs. I’ve been feeling really ‘periody’ again today but still no bleed. I don’t know why my body is being so rubbish. I’m even sick of moaning about it now (but I’m still going to moan obviously :haha:)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Moan away @jellybeanxx I would be sooo pissed off right now so you have every right!


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx moan away that's what we here for :hugs: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> Sorry for af and BFN ladies. October been a cruel month so far!
> 
> Laura this is my chart. And yeah 1st cycle temping. Just wasn't expecting a rise when it had already started to go down in time for af. That's due tomorrow. Stupidly tested this morning and ofcourse bfn!
> 
> View attachment 1045657

You’ll get to know your bbt pattern or hopefully you won’t and af won’t arrive tomorrow and you’ll get your bfp instead!!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Anymore tests tdog?


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Anymore tests tdog?

I done a freedom one then realised after wards that was 25 miu aswell ‍](*,) swear theirs a faint line on it but now I'm not so sure as I'm cramping a bit now :cry: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> I done a freedom one then realised after wards that was 25 miu aswell ‍](*,) swear theirs a faint line on it but now I'm not so sure as I'm cramping a bit now :cry: xx
> 
> View attachment 1045668
> View attachment 1045669
> View attachment 1045670
> View attachment 1045671

I think I can see something, when can you get a FRER?


----------



## Shorty88

Mind if I join in??

I'm in the pre ovulation wait :coffee:

I'm due to hit my ovulation zone on Friday to Tuesday with my peak day on Sunday..

I'm not using ovulation sticks this month so just DTD as much as possible..

Would it do any harm to DTD every day or is it better every second day..

I know I shouldn't but I'm putting alot of pressure on myself I really want to catch the egg this month x


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 not until Thursday now :cry: but I'll see if can before I want to see what temp is like in morn aswell xx

:hi: @Shorty88 every other day is best because if doing everyday can kill his sperm believe or not loads of baby :dust: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Unfortunately not Laura as I am certain aunt flo is making her way. Defo af cramps. This witch needs to take a 9 month vacation!


----------



## Prayforaboy

Okay girls so I posted about my crazy dreams lately, well last night I had one that was about getting a BFP. Didn’t think much of it so I didn’t test this morning. Well I decided after work to what the heck give it a shot. Assuming nothing because I am on day 42 of a cycle and had just been told I’m not ovulating by my doctor. Well guess what?!


----------



## tdog

So sorry ladies me again I feeling so crappy I'm sat crying and oh is working :cry: I feel this is another unsuccessful month I feel like af is right round the corner and that test was a naughty one, I feel like crap and down about it all I no we haven't been trying as long as most ladies on here, and I really am grateful for my children I already have why is it so flipping hard when trying and when preventing it works wth is that all about? Sorry for the ranting ladies just needed to rant somewhere xx


----------



## tdog

@Prayforaboy I for sure deffo see that :wohoo: xx


----------



## JJB2

Prayforaboy said:


> Okay girls so I posted about my crazy dreams lately, well last night I had one that was about getting a BFP. Didn’t think much of it so I didn’t test this morning. Well I decided after work to what the heck give it a shot. Assuming nothing because I am on day 42 of a cycle and had just been told I’m not ovulating by my doctor. Well guess what?!
> 
> View attachment 1045678

I see it omg! Congrats!!! When was the last time you did a test?


----------



## Prayforaboy

I took a test Friday after work and didn’t see anything!


----------



## JJB2

The line looks great!


----------



## Prayforaboy

I am in such shock I cannot believe it! I’m second guessing the line!


----------



## tdog

Prayforaboy said:


> I am in such shock I cannot believe it! I’m second guessing the line!

When you going to test again? Xx


----------



## Prayforaboy

Tomorrow I’m going to get a digital


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies

Congrats on the bfp!

My temp dropped below the coverline today so just waiting for af to show up now


----------



## laurarebecca1

Congrats prayforaboy!

Kay - sorry for the temp drop. Having one month temping under your belt is good though, will help you see your patterns for next month!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations prayforaboy! 

So sorry Kay :hugs:


----------



## tdog

CD 1 for me ladies :cry: :cry: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Convie

sorry tdog :hugs:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Prayforaboy congratulations!

@tdog :hugs: so sorry lovely, hope you can do something nice for yourself today.

@Kaymumof2 sorry for the temp drop!

I’m obviously still in limbo as that’s my life now. My pulse rate is the highest it’s ever been but that’s probably the stress!


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> CD 1 for me ladies :cry: :cry: xx

So sorry tdog :(


----------



## tdog

Thanks ladies I'm not going test early this time (I say) but going to try and be good xx

@jellybeanxx aww no I'd be so pissed with it all which no doubt you are already xx


----------



## Convie

okay I've officially hit crazy town :rofl:

I just started googling how to/if it's possible to store semen for use another time just in case I can't get to USA during my fertile time next month :rofl:


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> okay I've officially hit crazy town :rofl:
> 
> I just started googling how to/if it's possible to store semen for use another time just in case I can't get to USA during my fertile time next month :rofl:

:rofl: nothing crazy about that just a human wanting a baby :) I'm intrigued tho :rofl: xx


----------



## Convie

tdog said:


> :rofl: nothing crazy about that just a human wanting a baby :) I'm intrigued tho :rofl: xx

sadly it looks like its pretty much impossible :( 
or seems it anyway :lol:
now looking into meal ideas that will help with fertility


----------



## Prayforaboy

It’s official!


----------



## Prayforaboy

I’m really suprised a digital picked it up already! Wish I knew when I ovulated so I had a better idea of things


----------



## JJB2

Prayforaboy said:


> It’s official!
> 
> View attachment 1045728

Congratulations!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## tdog

Yey @Prayforaboy congratulations nothing better than seeing it on a digi :wohoo: xx

@Convie Well that's a bummer xx


----------



## Prayforaboy

Thank you thank you! Baby dust for everyone! :dust:


----------



## Tracey84

tdog said:


> So ladies today I officially got a peak on my cb advanced opk and got a positive opk also so theoretically I'm in the tww:) and also af should be due on the 17th-18th so also think I'm in tww:haha: who's going to join me with this awful but exciting time of the month :) xx

I am new here and am 5dpo i tested stupid I know obviously it was a bfn but getting pinching pain in lower left abdomen I hope you get your bfp hun


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks guys. Still waiting for her to show but cramping so should be soon! Hope so, just want to be on the next cycle now. 

So sorry tdog! Hopefully this will be our cycle!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog HUGE hugs to you! I am sorry. Vent away!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Cd1 for me now aswell ladies


----------



## tdog

Tracey84 said:


> I am new here and am 5dpo i tested stupid I know obviously it was a bfn but getting pinching pain in lower left abdomen I hope you get your bfp hun

Hey lovely pinching pain can be a good sign :) fingers crossed for you and welcome :dust: I started testing at 6dpo I normally do but I can be so stressful and draining tbh xx


----------



## tdog

@Kaymumof2 Sorry hun :hugs: xx

Ladies this period is so weird I have painful cramps and tmi but I haven't had to change my pad since noonish time sorry again tmi normally when I come on it starts light then goes full on by dinner timeish and I did have bad cramping but nothing now xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Kaymumof2 :hugs: sorry lovely!

@tdog has the bleeding stopped completely?

@Convie I was trying to figure out how to do that when my husband was away during my fertile window a couple of months ago. I’m right there with you in crazy town! 

My RPR is usually low to mid 60s in my follicular phase and then low 70s after I’ve ovulated. It’s gone right up to 76 today! I so want it to be a good sign but my temps are so all over the place I wouldn’t know if and when I’d have ovulated. CD66 now. FML.


----------



## JJB2

Im sorry @Kaymumof2 
Thats weird @tdog 
@jellybeanxx I hope you get out of limbo soon
AFM more cramps and spotting no AF yet temp was still above CL


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jelly - what does your chart look like now?

Tdog that’s strange

Kay I’m sorry! Come on girls we got this next cycle! 

Convie - I was thinking about something like this for jan to jun. Technically we only have 3 cycles left before he goes :(


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks ladies! Means alot to have you guy's 

Convie I wish there was a way of doing that! Would be so ideal for so many people in your situation 

Jelly thank you! You must be so frustrated! I really hope this limbo cycle ends soon one way or other

Laura thank you! I know I'm going to be positive this cycle

Tdog thank you! How odd?! Wonder what's going on there 

Thanks jj hope af stays away for you


----------



## jellybeanxx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Jelly - what does your chart look like now?
> 
> Tdog that’s strange
> 
> Kay I’m sorry! Come on girls we got this next cycle!
> 
> Convie - I was thinking about something like this for jan to jun. Technically we only have 3 cycles left before he goes :(


Ridiculous... my chart mostly looks ridiculous :haha:
Temps are climbing again but they’ve done that before to the point I was sure I’d ovulated and then they just dropped but no AF so I don’t know. I’ve added a photo of the temp chart and my Fitbit RPR.


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx It's just light and I mean light it's just so weird tbh not my usual af xx


----------



## tdog

:haha: my mam went on Dr Google and said if I was pregnant it could be normal to bleed light :haha: it's a pinkish/reddish colour and no clots I normally have clots about now aswell xx


----------



## mme

Hi ladies
I’ve been lying low for a while but still having a nosey at this thread.
CD 9 for me due to ov this weekend, so much easier when it falls on a weekend :)

Tdog my periods are like yours is now but I used to start spotting and within an hour full on af, now I spot for a full day before af. If your af is still not normal tomorrow then I would be tempted to test in the evening. 

Good luck everyone else ! And sorry to those who’s af showed up this month. 
Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Hi ladies
> I’ve been lying low for a while but still having a nosey at this thread.
> CD 9 for me due to ov this weekend, so much easier when it falls on a weekend :)
> 
> Tdog my periods are like yours is now but I used to start spotting and within an hour full on af, now I spot for a full day before af. If your af is still not normal tomorrow then I would be tempted to test in the evening.
> 
> Good luck everyone else ! And sorry to those who’s af showed up this month.
> Sending lots of :dust:

I was thinking that tbh as this is so not normal I'm going to see how it goes tomorrow xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Sorry about AF ladies :hugs: I’m cd9 as well, meant to ov on Sunday. Having beta done and progesterone checked on the 31st. So we shall see what this cycle brings


----------



## mme

I have ordered ov tests so plan to test, will be easier to test over the weekend rather than in the week when at work


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies, as some of you know last cycle was my 1st cycle of temping. I used to take it orally. This time I want to try vaginally. Do any of you do it that way? How far do you go in and do you just kinda stay in the middle or does it need to touch a side? Lol sorry! I didn't temp this morning as I'm on my period. Would waiting until af has finished mess up the accuracy of my chart? Usually I O around cd 17. Af lasts around 5 day's. Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## tdog

Morning ladies so iam extremely heavy now and still not really in pain either I normally have bad period pain tbh this cycle was weird, when I ovd it didn't really hurt which normally does just a little niggle was so strange xx

@Kaymumof2 I only temp orally never done vaginally tbh sorry I'm not much help lol xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Kaymumof2 I’ve only ever temped orally or with my Ava no can’t help with the methodology lol but I know when people use ovusense they don’t temp during their periods. I think as long as you have a few temps before ovulation so you can see the rise, you can detect a pattern so missing those days should be fine.

My temps are rising again and my RPR is crazy high. Think my body has just lost it. CD67 now!


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx cd67 wow yes I agree with you body doesn't no what to do where it's at who what it wants but sure ain't the same as you :haha: how frustrating for you xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks ladies will just restart temping on cd5 or something


----------



## pamg

I had an almost positive opk yesterday morning on cd11 I was really shocked. In over a year of TTC checking my ovulation I always get a positive one cd15 so this is much earlier, was expecting today would be positive but then this morning it was completely negative. If I could manage to ovulate earlier it would help with my short luteal phase! I'll keep testing this week and see what happens.


----------



## Convie

sorry to hear about AF Kay :hugs:

I'm glad its not just me who has thought about this :lol:

Jelly this cycle is being crazy for you :( I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:

Laura I hope you catch that egg before he goes, I get so frustrated thinking the months hes gone could have been our months, I need to stop thinking that!

AFM I'm mental, took a test today just because I am feeling so sick, first test was invalid second was neg obv, but having periods during pregnancy does run in the family so thought i'd check but no just my adeno messing with me, Chris got his plane tickets, I am driving him to heathrow on monday :( 
I ovulate tuesday. if i do ov on my usual 11CD so he gets to look forward to morning sex before we leave :lol:
still trying to figure out if hes on land while I'm fertile next month, by the looks of it if he is I'm going to have to get a plane to washington and do a 4 hour drive, which is scary because I've never driven in america and I have never driven a automatic and they don't seem to do manual rental cars, jesus the lengths I'm going through to catch the egg :rofl:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks convie!

Ooh well at least Chris will leave happy lol! So strange that you'll be at Heathrow it's literally about 15 minutes away from my house!


----------



## Convie

okay guys I didn't bin the invalid test I left it on my desk and as I was leaving the door I saw the control line was up, before there were no lines so I looked at it and it looks like this.
obviously I'm only cd5 so this must be a cruel joke? or am I seeing things? OMG I'm so confused never buying this test again :(


----------



## jellybeanxx

I definitely see the second line @Convie! Did you say your other one from today was BFN? Was it from the same sample?


----------



## Convie

jellybeanxx said:


> I definitely see the second line @Convie! Did you say your other one from today was BFN? Was it from the same sample?

no the other one i took was a digi I randomly had in my cupboard, i just took a cheapie and thats bfn, im putting this one down as invalid and a very mean evap


----------



## laurarebecca1

I can defo see a pink line on that Convie!!


----------



## Convie

laurarebecca1 said:


> I can defo see a pink line on that Convie!!

same its so much darker in real life as well, its hard to pick up on camera but because of how long both lines took to appear and the fact there is dye run on there too, and ya know i've had my period even my temp is superrrrr low so I know deep down it must be invalid, wish i never took this test now though :dohh:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something!!


----------



## Prayforaboy

i for sure see a line! with my first child i still had a period! i hate to say this to make you all worry even more but it does happen. i didnt know i was pregnant until 5 months!!! i had a tiny figure and was young so it looked like i was just bloated!


----------



## Kaymumof2

2 of my friends didn't know until 5 month's either. As both still had periods. Not trying to build up hope hun because i know how disheartening it can be when it's not a pregnancy. But as previously said, it can happen. I love watching those I didn't know I was pregnant programs lol


----------



## Convie

funnily enough my dads old friend, who i grew up with, his wife recently had a baby and she went to hospital with stomach cramps, turns out she was in labour, no one including her knew she was pregnant!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I’ve spoken to someone recently who didn’t find out until 5 months either (and it was her third baby!) she still had periods but started feeling the baby move!

I had that line recently that turned out to be a very mean evap. I’ve had two this cycle after never having any before! Hope yours is a real one. It’s frustrating when it’s not and you can’t help but feel a bit hopeful.


----------



## Kaymumof2

See there you go. Again not building hopes but it does seem to happen more than we realise. We seem to think when af comes that its over for that cycle, 9/10 times that's correct. But not every period means theres no pregnancy


----------



## tdog

@Convie I see that line aswell :) xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Convie are you going to test again?


----------



## Convie

haven't got any tests left, going to leave it for the time being I still think it was a invalid test/evap cos other tests I took were neg


----------



## Bevziibubble

:(:hug:


----------



## jellybeanxx

My temp has been rising again. If I discard the temps from the last time it did that but it wasn’t actually ovulation, it’s puts me at 7DPO. Will just have to see if they stay elevated!
I fell down the stairs last night and my foot is all swollen and bruised today. There goes my plan to go to Wilko and buy more tests!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Feeling so down today...another friends just found out she’s pregnant :(


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> My temp has been rising again. If I discard the temps from the last time it did that but it wasn’t actually ovulation, it’s puts me at 7DPO. Will just have to see if they stay elevated!
> I fell down the stairs last night and my foot is all swollen and bruised today. There goes my plan to go to Wilko and buy more tests!
> 
> View attachment 1045843

Oooo that’s exciting!!


----------



## jellybeanxx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Feeling so down today...another friends just found out she’s pregnant :(

:hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## mme

Hi ladies
So today is CD11 and had twinges in my left side for the last hour. Decided to take an ov test, would you say from this that ov is near ?


----------



## Convie

oh jelly i hope this was ovulation for you :hugs:

laura just :hugs: I get it :(

mme, I wouldn't say so, keep testing as it can all change quickly but most of my ov tests look like that throughout the month and darker


----------



## mme

Thanks convie I’ve only started testing at cd 13 before and had that result that’s got darker through the day. I did actually take another at 7pm and it was lighter ? I’ve been quite laid back with ov tests before but thought I would try harder this time as it will prob fall on a weekend (don’t get chance to do them in week when working)


----------



## laurarebecca1

MME I think you still have a good few days before positive or potentially just missed it?

AFM cd7, due to ovulate next Thursday. Going to take it easy this cycle, and try and just wait for af rather than testing too early ( :^o) I’m still having weird cramps even though AF has finished. My body is messed up!

How are we all today?


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 sorry about the cramps, hope they ease off soon. 

My temps are still rising. If I discount the last rise that obviously wasn’t ovulation, then FF puts me at 8DPO but if they’re included then it only puts me at 3DPO :shrug: to be honest I won’t even believe I’ve ovulated until the cycle ends one way or another.


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @laurarebecca1 sorry about the cramps, hope they ease off soon.
> 
> My temps are still rising. If I discount the last rise that obviously wasn’t ovulation, then FF puts me at 8DPO but if they’re included then it only puts me at 3DPO :shrug: to be honest I won’t even believe I’ve ovulated until the cycle ends one way or another.

What does your chart look like? I hope this is your cycle jelly!

In other news: I found a decaf tea I love the taste of!!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Ooh which tea is that? I’ve never found a regular decaf tea that tastes good but I do like herbal and fruit teas.

This is my mess of chart


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> Ooh which tea is that? I’ve never found a regular decaf tea that tastes good but I do like herbal and fruit teas.
> 
> This is my mess of chart
> 
> View attachment 1045896

That’s a Lovely rise! I hope this is ovulation for you! Were you able to time bd?

This is the tea!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 we used to have that one at work during my first pregnancy but I’d gone right off tea at that point :haha: 
If I’m 8DPO then we timed it brilliant if I’m only 3DPO then the timing probably wouldn’t be good enough.


----------



## laurarebecca1

I totally went off tea too!

Do you track your cm? I hope your 8dpo!


----------



## tdog

Omg ladies not been having notifications don't no why lol, anyway hope that rise is a good sign @jellybeanxx :) xx

I've have in the last week 5-6 people announce on Facebook of being pregnant feeling so shit about it tbh :cry: xx

How you ladies anyway? Xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 I’d given up hope of ovulating so I hadn’t been recording anything other than the temp from my Ava bracelet. I’m leaning towards being 8DPO as my sex drive was higher around that time :blush:

@tdog sorry for the baby bombs! There always seems to be more announcements when you’re TTC! Fx this is your month :dust:


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @laurarebecca1 I’d given up hope of ovulating so I hadn’t been recording anything other than the temp from my Ava bracelet. I’m leaning towards being 8DPO as my sex drive was higher around that time :blush:
> 
> @tdog sorry for the baby bombs! There always seems to be more announcements when you’re TTC! Fx this is your month :dust:

I hope you’re 8dpo, when are you planning on testing?


----------



## jellybeanxx

I decided to test this morning at 9DPO as my temp is still climbing. I can definitely see something in person but I don’t know if it’s just a shadow from a scratch on the plastic. Will test again tomorrow!


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx I see something on that:) I hate the case one now for that reason lol xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog the casing on the Wilkos tests are definitely a pain! I opened it and pulled the window off but I have too much line eye now to know if I see anything. Will just have to wait until tomorrrow! :dohh:


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog the casing on the Wilkos tests are definitely a pain! I opened it and pulled the window off but I have too much line eye now to know if I see anything. Will just have to wait until tomorrrow! :dohh:

This has been one long arse cycle for you what a pain xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

It’s really has, CD70 now! So hoping it’s nearly over.


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> It’s really has, CD70 now! So hoping it’s nearly over.

Fingers crossed for you nothing worse than being in limbo xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

I see something on that too!


----------



## mme

I too see something jelly ! Fingers crossed 

CD13 today, first one yesterday’s ov test 2nd one today’s, it’s getting darker but just not quite there yet


----------



## mme

I too see something jelly ! Fingers crossed 

CD13 today, first one yesterday’s ov test 2nd one today’s, it’s getting darker but just not quite there yet


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> I too see something jelly ! Fingers crossed
> 
> CD13 today, first one yesterday’s ov test 2nd one today’s, it’s getting darker but just not quite there yet
> 
> View attachment 1045981
> View attachment 1045983

Oh nearly their :) fingers crossed xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@jellybeanxx fx for you. I got my last bfp at cycle day 72.. it was the longest cycle ever for me!

@mme seem a like o will happen in the next couple of days. 

@tdog the pregnancy announcements always sound so bad when you are desperate for your own. I feel your pain!!

I'm waiting on o.. think I still have another 2 weeks left lol. I'm cd10 and I usually o around CD 25-29 So long!


----------



## tdog

@PeanutWhereRU wow that is one long cycle I'm on cd5 now and waiting :coffee: would say patiently but I'm not patient :haha: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@PeanutWhereRU that gives me hope, thank you!!

@mme those OPKs looking good, hopefully will be positive very soon!


----------



## mme

Morning ladies 
Trying to add a photo but everyone I try to add is saying it’s too large ! Not had problems before so can’t understand it


----------



## mme

Managed it eventually! 
SMU test here, looks like this is it ! Not bd since Friday and won’t be able to dtd till this eve when dd has gone to bed, fear it’s not gonna be enough this month


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay good luck!


----------



## tdog

Yey @mme it will be fine hun fingers crossed for you xx

AFM ladies I have this weird full feeling in my uterus and pains like I'm ovulating I'm only cd6 and don't ovulate until cd15-17 so painful idk what's going on with my body tbh :haha: xx


----------



## mme

Tdog have you any ov tests ? I would take one if you do, ov at cd6 has been known before


----------



## tdog

@mme I did take one and it's dark not positive but normally at this time never that dark :shrug: xx


----------



## mme

My guess is your gonna ov early ! My test was like that 2 days ago, I only took the test as I had twinges and 2 days later mine is a blaring positive, keep testing could be early this cycle


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> My guess is your gonna ov early ! My test was like that 2 days ago, I only took the test as I had twinges and 2 days later mine is a blaring positive, keep testing could be early this cycle

Very early then I don't mind tbh I'll just keep testing I don't want to miss it either xx


----------



## Shorty88

@tdog I think I may have ovulated very early this month too.. I didn't use any opks but I'm cd14 today and don't feel any of my normal symptoms I use to get.. I did have loads of ewcm (Sorry tmi) last week so think it was then.. we have dtd nearly every day well at least every second day so hoping I have still caught it even if it was earlier than I thought


----------



## Momof2onetube

@tdog something must be in the air, I ov’d early too. Only 2 days early but still. I would’ve missed it had I not started my opks when I did


----------



## mme

What cd did you ov this month momof2 ?


----------



## tdog

It's strange tbh but I just done a clear blue one and blank circle that one I did earlier was smu, I'll do another later just because that has baffled me :haha: I no sometimes you can get a stronger opks during your cycle but I done one yesterday (I no I no early lol) I was only spotting yesterday aswell and that was blank so today has thrown me, if I was to ovulate early then my period would be extra early :shrug: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

@mme cd12 this cycle! I was not expecting that. I have to call my gyno tomorrow and see if I should get my blood work done earlier now :wacko:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@tdog I usually get ovary pains or a small bleed one week before o. I've had quite painful twinges on my left ovary today so I'm really hoping for an early o. I've had some tiniest bit of spotting too so fx this is a good sign.


----------



## laurarebecca1

I also think I’m going to o early this month. Already got a second line on my opk on cd9, usually I don’t this early so will be interesting to see when I do o!


----------



## tdog

We certainly like to do things in sync with each other :haha: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Morning everyone! It feels so weird to be trying every other day, not used to this. We normally bd everyday in the fertile window - not because we try, it just happens. I’m trying not to, without telling OH...very tricky!

Jelly did you test again?


----------



## tdog

Morning I can't imagine @laurarebecca1 :haha: my cm seem very watery today wth is going on :shrugs: so confused with my body now just when I thought I new it :haha: xx


----------



## Convie

hey girls, will try to catch up tomorrow, turns out I got my days wrong and Chris is actually leaving tomorrow not today, I actually cried when I realised I get an extra 24 hours with him :rofl:

anyway I'm quickly popping on to ask if my FF chart looks okay for fertility?? I got a flashing smiley yesterday which is a day late than usual, hoping it becomes solid today but thought I'd look more into my chart too, sadly with charts I have no idea what I'm looking for, and it's saying it might not be accurate because I temp at different times, that's only because i wake up constantly when I sleep so I will temp after I've slept 3+ hours and woken, which is usually 3-4am


----------



## tdog

I would say your chart is looking good hun you should have a dip when ovulating xx


----------



## Convie

tdog said:


> I would say your chart is looking good hun you should have a dip when ovulating xx

ah darn it! thank you :hugs:


----------



## Convie

Convie said:


> thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Convie

haha my mind is broken, I read it wrong as isn't looking good hence the darn it, then thought i was editing the post to say thank you!
I'm a bellend :rofl:
but yes thank you, I will be back to catch up properly tomorrow but hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## jellybeanxx

I wish I was in sync with you all! CD72 today. 11DPO so AF should be due today (unless I ovulated on the second temp rise). Looks like BFN. Have included my chart and the test photos (with and without flash). 
Feeling proper sorry for myself today!


----------



## tdog

Oh @jellybeanxx think my eyes are playing tricks I see something but again it could be the casing of the test xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

I love the price of the tests @tdog but they aren’t the easiest to read. I’m always convinced there’s *something* there but I think it’ll need to be quite an obvious line on these ones! 
Still no AF though. My boobs are really sore and have been for a few days which is unusual for me. They might just be sick of the hormone mess though :haha:


----------



## tdog

Can't go wrong for the price of them @jellybeanxx :)

I've just got a flashing smiley that is way to early for even me :-k I'm so confused now and this is my ovulation test aswell xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

@jellybeanxx :hugs: 
@tdog you’re gonna ov early hun :dust:


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> @jellybeanxx :hugs:
> @tdog you’re gonna ov early hun :dust:

Yes I think iam I'm only cd7 aswell and finished my period 2 days ago is that even possible I mean I no it is for people with short cycles but I have a 30-31 day cycle xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Because I ov’d early, my fertile window started the day after AF ended, so it happens. I’m guessing you’ll just be in my boat and have a shorter cycle


----------



## tdog

Omg ladies I am fuming don't no where to put it or anything I'm so upset right now:cry: had a phone call from daughter's school (she is 13 nearly 14) she has been self harming and I've not known it's all because of her dad I want to rip his f**king head off, last year he called her fat and when she went not long ago he had ago at her for not making the effort to see him, he should make the effort to see his own daughter and now the school are concerned :cry: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Oh @tdog :hugs: I started self harming at 12 yrs old, such a sensitive age! Massive :hugs: to your daughter, be strong for her. It’s unfortunately a really hard thing to overcome once started. Poor girl :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog that poor lass! At least she’s got you and the school to support her :hugs: for both of you.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog that poor lass! At least she’s got you and the school supporting her :hugs: to you both!


----------



## tdog

Thank you ladies I just feel like a bad mam for not even noticing she just seems so happy but maybe she not I'm going to talk to her later when I get kids to bed and it's just us, the school talked about taking her to the doctors about it xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

I’m so sorry tdog! Don’t blame yourself!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Definitely don’t blame yourself, people can be really good at hiding their pain especially from their loved ones. Give her chance to talk things through and get a GP appointment to see if they can get a counselling referral. 
Mind have some great info for supporting people as well so maybe have a look at their website. There’s a helpline too if you need to chat to someone.


----------



## Momof2onetube

@tdog don’t blame yourself hun. I also hid from my parents for as long as I could, but I imagine the guilt they felt when they first found out. I agree with @jellybeanxx theres lots of support out there these days, for both of you :hugs:


----------



## Shorty88

Really don't think I ovulated this month... i didn't use opks cause I wanted to relax and enjoy trying this month but now I'm all over the place wondering if I even have a chance this month..

I have pcos so it's not uncommon for me not to ovulate especially since i have gained a few pounds since my mmc...

I don't remember having any ewcm this month not like last two months.. altho and sorry this is really tmi... (I can't believe I'm about to type this) is it possible that it could of got mixed with his sperm so when I whipped it was mixed in with it?? Sorry again


----------



## tdog

Thank you ladies I have spoke to her going to book a gp appointment tomorrow for her, she broke down it is because of her dad I just want to rip his head off and have ago at him but it's not going to help the situation so I no I need to stay calm for her sake xx

@Shorty88 I use to think that but they say that sperm will soak in toilet tissue so if it didn't then you did have ewcm hope you have hun and you've caught the eggy xx


----------



## mme

Oh tdog I’m so sorry ! How awful for your dd. Getting help is the right way forward, I hope for both your sakes this is the worst to come and you can both now deal with it together and overcome this. Sending hugs to you both


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Oh tdog I’m so sorry ! How awful for your dd. Getting help is the right way forward, I hope for both your sakes this is the worst to come and you can both now deal with it together and overcome this. Sending hugs to you both

Thank you so much Ian just glad she has decided to talk to someone about it she has opened up to me which is something just hope we can move forward from this xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

I’m glad she opened up to you @tdog and I hope the GP appointment goes well.

Still no AF here. I’m now thinking if I did ovulate it was on the second rise which would put me at 7DPO as if it was the first rise I’d be 12DPO and either have AF or a clear BFP by now. Have I mentioned that I’m proper sick of this?!


----------



## tdog

Thank you @jellybeanxx managed to get her an appointment for this morn. I would be sick of it aswell could you book a doctor's appointment? Xx


----------



## Nima

Tog I'm so sorry about your daughter, I can't imagine how painful it is to know your daughter is in pain. But it sounds good that she opened up to you and now you can deal with it together. She is lucky to have you. And kudos for the patience with her dad. This is probably really better for her.


----------



## tdog

Nima said:


> Tog I'm so sorry about your daughter, I can't imagine how painful it is to know your daughter is in pain. But it sounds good that she opened up to you and now you can deal with it together. She is lucky to have you. And kudos for the patience with her dad. This is probably really better for her.

Thank you so much hun it really is hard but need to stay strong not for the other 3 but for her xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

You're not a bad mum at all hun. They are very good at hiding the signs :hugs:


----------



## jellybeanxx

tdog said:


> Thank you @jellybeanxx managed to get her an appointment for this morn. I would be sick of it aswell could you book a doctor's appointment? Xx

I’m going to see if AF arrives in the next few days but if not then I think I’ll have to make a GP appointment!


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> I’m going to see if AF arrives in the next few days but if not then I think I’ll have to make a GP appointment!

I would hun as going that long is not right fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Convie

Tdog I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter, don't feel like a bad mum, people in that situation are so good at hiding it, I'm glad shes opened up to you and shes going to the docs :hugs:


AFM I have just come home from dropping Chris off, we DTD one last time this morning, I'm still getting flashing smileys on my clearblue, so I'm not really sure if I'm in the running this month? had some fresh blood spotting just now as well, which I had last month I think the day before positive opk?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog - HUGE HUGS to you. I'd have already sent a nasty gram to the ex. Sorry you are having to deal with this!

@jellybeanxx -Come on AF or bfp! Grrr! I can't even imagine how frustrated you must be

I am so sorry ladies I still have no idea how to make the signature disappear so I just haven't been messaging as much but I am still keeping posted on you all and blowing BFP dust all over you ladies this cycle :)


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been so quiet. Just had a lot going on....

Jelly oh my god girl you must be ready to rip your hair out with this! How frustrating! It's cruel to keep you in limbo like this.

Tdog so sorry hun. But your dd will be fine. She has you and the school for support and now the gp may be able to offer her some counselling if they feel she needs it. Don't blame yourself. Kids are so good at hiding things. Her dad sounds like a royal prick. It's him who should be shouldering the blame, not you! But well done for keeping calm!

Hoping why hide the signiture? We're all happy for you. I love seeing it going up with the days and weeks. Show it off girl!

Convie fair play for getting a session in before Chris left! Sperm lives for at least 5 days so you should have some waiting in the wings when you O as it sounds as if o is close. 

Hope everyone else is well. Afm I'm cd 8 will prob O around cd17 again. So countdown is on for that!


----------



## Convie

thank you Kay! I hope you're right and some little spermies make a nice little home for themselves for the next few days :lol:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Lol I'm sure they will. They gotta travel to the right spot yet so hopefully your little eggy releases as the spermies get there! When is Chris back home?


----------



## Convie

Kaymumof2 said:


> Lol I'm sure they will. They gotta travel to the right spot yet so hopefully your little eggy releases as the spermies get there! When is Chris back home?

2 days AFTER next ovulation :'( then he leaves again after a couple of days and is back the day of december ov -_- 
going to see if I can go up there on my fertile week but still don't know if i can or not yet :/


----------



## Kaymumof2

Oh bummer. Hopefully you can sneak up there for some alone time lol it is so annoying that we can't store that kinda thing. For back up purposes


----------



## tdog

Hi ladies sorry not been on much today been to docs with dd they told us to ask if the school offer counselling for her but they did give me a number for one just in case. Xx

@Hoping4numbr3 don't try and hide it I love seeing it and so so happy for you:happydance: xx

@Convie so glad you got another session in before he went hopefully you catch the eggy xx

AFM still got a flashing smiley opks are still the same but if I have a solid smiley tomorrow no doubt the lol will be positive xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hopefully she can get some counselling to help:)


----------



## mme

Ladies I need your advice, bear with me it may be a long one ! 
So I’m feeling totally down today, looking at my life and I hate my job but dh doesn’t want me to leave it as I’m overpaid, I’m not happy where we live it’s getting worse and I want to move to a nicer place to bring up my dd which is around 2 hrs away that I have been looking at. I thought he was onboard but today He says he can’t leave his mum as his sibling moved away so if he does his mum has no one other than her dh. I don’t have any friends so nothing to loose there, I have my sis but she’s a busy lady and maybe only see her twice a month, my brother only wants to know me when he needs money or wants to come watch out sky tv. Dd has no cousins only ones that live half a days drive away. School run is hard as I’ve not connected with anyone and feel I’m the only one stood there alone at pick up times (maybe it’s me the fact I’ve never had friends and feel I kinda don’t know how to act) I don’t have friends as I moved schools at 15 due to been bullied really badly therefore never had a friend connection with anyone. To top all that off we can’t conceive number 2 which tbh has been getting me truly down for the last 3 months. Today I’m looking at all that is bad in my life and it’s depressing! I love my dd, my husband and parents with all my heart but I feel lonely in some kinda way, I’ve even started to feel hubby is going off me even though things are always as they have been, he’s never been very affectionate and I’m reading too much into it that I mentioned it to him and he said don’t be silly ! When I look at what makes me happy in life I can only say my dd, dh and parents. We don’t socialise, only go out for lunch on a weekend or holidays, all as just the 3 of us. I could go on and on with more but this post is long enough ! Thanks to anyone who took the time to read and tell me to snap out of it woman !!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@mme that sounds tough :hugs: are there ways you could imagine making your life better where you are? Maybe look at getting a different job? The money isn’t worth it if you’re unhappy. 
I find it’s also harder to make friends as you get older and the only way to do it is to be bold and strike up conversations with people you see. It’s something a new job could help with though. We moved to a different area 4 years ago and it took a while to meet new people. I definitely had to move out of my comfort zone to do it but it was worth it!

@Convie :hugs: hopefully you’ll be in with a chance this month anyway! Keeping everything crossed for you! 

@Kaymumof2 hope the time passes quickly, that first part of the cycle is so dull (which I can really empathise with at the moment :haha:)

@Hoping4numbr3 I like seeing your signature and keeping up with your progress. Please stick around! 

@tdog hopefully the school will be able to arrange something for her but glad the GP has given you a contact just in case. Hope the wait isn’t too long.

Just want to say a massive thank you to all of you. This cycle is utterly miserable but it would be a lot more miserable and lonely without all of you to chat to about it. I hope we all get our BFPs soon and manage to stay in touch throughout! :hugs:


----------



## tdog

Oh my @mme what an awful thing to be going through, I moved away from my comfort zone only up the road but it was the best thing ever I did I have made friends where iam now more than where I was, hope you can sort it out hun xx

@jellybeanxx I'm sure we will make a thread and we will be all in it together :) fingers crossed for all our :bfp:'s altho not feeling positive this month as he on nights so feeling out already it's knocked me this ovulating earlier lol xx


----------



## JJB2

Im sorry @tdog you are not a bad mom. Is good that you know now and you can give her the support she needs. 

AFM - CD7 I havent been taking temps and probably I wont tbh. I will do opk starting on friday, Ill be on CD10 then. Also on the 6th of november im getting my progesterone levels check to see if Im really ovulating or not. 
Not very convence about this cycle or TTC overall. A lot of things are going on in my life my plate is full. Is bad to say it but Im doubting if timing is good for another child. My 2yo son has a sensory disorder and soon will be evaluated for Autism. We have therapy for him 5 times a week and his tantrums are getting worse. I also have a 14yo soon to be 15 niece that lives with us (we have her custody) and things are hard with her. :-( 
We really want to have another child and we dont want him/her to be so apart in age from DS but who knows maybe we just need to stick with the responsibilities we already have.


----------



## laurarebecca1

I’m so thankful for this group...it keeps me sane!

Jjb- is there ever a right time to have a child? Something always come up! 

MME - it’s so hard when you don’t agree with your OH. My OH wants to move to another country...

Tdog hope you’re okay!

Convie do you usually ovulate on the same day do you can pin point when you can go? 

Jelly, honestly I don’t know how you do it! I think I would go insane!

Sorry I’ve been quiet so slowly getting through the weeks until ovulation #boring!

Currently on cd12, yesterday’s opks were the same as CD9/10 so don’t think I am ovulating early at all. Likely cd13/14 as usual or maybe even later...

Bding every other day - we had a slight hiccup haha!
We’ve done cd 8, 10, 11 and then will skip tonight and then cd 13. If I get +opk on cd 14, would you bd on 14 as well?


----------



## tdog

Morning ladies @laurarebecca1 I would do on cd14 aswell I always try and do it the day I get a positive opk aswell xx

AFM my temp went up haven't done opk test as I no not supose to use fmu so I think I'll be using smu if I need a wee that is lol xx


----------



## tdog

Right just done my clear blue and it's still flashing thunk my body all to wack :rofl: xx


----------



## pamg

I had my hospital appointment yesterday at the fertility clinic. They took lots of info & examined me & took swabs & are going to repeat my bloods. I have to ring when I start my next period to book in a hyposy where they insert dye inside me.
I just feel a bit low about it all today I'm due on next week & even tho our timing was great this month I don't even have any hope I will be pregnant this month. It makes it worse that we're not gna be trying again until January now as we have a big family holiday booked for next August!


----------



## tdog

pamg said:


> I had my hospital appointment yesterday at the fertility clinic. They took lots of info & examined me & took swabs & are going to repeat my bloods. I have to ring when I start my next period to book in a hyposy where they insert dye inside me.
> I just feel a bit low about it all today I'm due on next week & even tho our timing was great this month I don't even have any hope I will be pregnant this month. It makes it worse that we're not gna be trying again until January now as we have a big family holiday booked for next August!

Glad everything went well hun that's a bummer about not trying until January xx


----------



## Convie

@mme :hugs: I dont know what to suggest as I'm kind of like you where I don't really know anyone, I only have my dad as family down here and he moved me down here when I was 17 so don't know people from school, I don't work atm and when I do finish my driving instructor thing I doubt I'll be making any friends from that so I get how you feel and sorry you feel this way :hugs:

@jellybeanxx thank you, I really hope the witch or a BFP shows up for you soon, I can't imagine how frustrated you must be at this point

@JJB2 my eldest has autism she was fully diagnosed at 3 years old, started evaluation at 2 so I get the stress with that, shes now 8 and I still wonder if I should be trying for another baby when she can be such a handful on her own, I dont think there is ever a right time to have a baby :hugs:

@laurarebecca1 I used to ovulate at the same time it used to always be CD11 but last month it was CD13 and this month I think it might be CD13 again? I'm not sure I haven't got a peak test yet but I haven't taken one yet today I'm waiting until 3pm because its my last one, I don't know if its a good thing or not that I'm now ovving later?

@pamg glad hosp went well :hugs: I know how you feel on that one, I no longer have any hope for end of the month I am just always preparing for when to try the next month, I am same as well if I can't get to US next month then probably won't be trying again until Jan either :hugs:

AFM, after my fresh bloody spotting yesterday I was cramping a lot last night, felt like period cramps, did a OPK and it was still super neg, clearblue was still flashing, will retake both at 3pm today, can anyone tell me if this mornings temp was the drop before ovulation? darn chart confuses the heck out of me :lol:


----------



## tdog

@Convie let us no if you get a peak :) be interesting as your drop prob mean ovulation today you will only no if you get 3 rises after today :) my clear blue still flashing today aswell normally I get the 2 then I get the peak but nope lol xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @Convie let us no if you get a peak :) be interesting as your drop prob mean ovulation today you will only no if you get 3 rises after today :) my clear blue still flashing today aswell normally I get the 2 then I get the peak but nope lol xx

My opks are still negative too so unsure of when I will ovulate as usually get +opk on cd12!


----------



## Convie

took my last clearblue and it's still flashing at me, my opk is so negative there isn't even a second line, I don't know what's going on with my body, but it's peeing me off a bit, I think this is going to make me out this month, I'm not holding out much hope at all now :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> My opks are still negative too so unsure of when I will ovulate as usually get +opk on cd12!

I've just read somewhere that someone had a flashing smiley for 10 days then 11 days after got a solid omg xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tdog and Convie I hope you get your solid smileys soon!

I took another opk and it’s defo darker so maybe tomorrow will be positive which means probs ovulating Friday. I will test tomorrow but won’t be until after 5pm, worried I’m going to miss my surge!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed you get your surge :dust:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I miss you all.

I hope you don’t mind if I keep stalking a little bit, I can’t wait for you all to get your BFPs, but I don’t want to be ‘rubbing your faces in it’ persay so if you’d


----------



## rhdr9193..x

rhdr9193..x said:


> I miss you all.
> 
> I hope you don’t mind if I keep stalking a little bit, I can’t wait for you all to get your BFPs, but I don’t want to be ‘rubbing your faces in it’ persay so if you’d


Try again..... so if you’d rather I disappeared please say!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I’ve missed so much :cry: I don’t get notifications for my watched threads often. Grr. Anyways, I’m 6dpo and had red tinged cm yesterday when I wiped once. My boobs are atrociously sore, but that’s pretty normal for my tww. Going for cd21 bloods on Monday and beta next Thursday. I’m torn between waiting it out or poas before I get my blood work Thursday out of sheer curiosity. That’ll be the day before AF is due so long as my LP is 14 days again


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Do you mind a new follower?????


----------



## tdog

Hi ladies sorry I've not had no notifications :( oh that sounds promising @Momof2onetube :) @laurarebecca1 Hopefully soon then fingers crossed, @rhdr9193..x of course we don't mind you still being here love to here all about you and baby :) and welcome new ladies to the thread fingers crossed for us all and loads of baby :dust: I still have a flashing smiley opks still the same also no darker so see what happens xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Opk is so close to positive (6:45pm test) Trying to hold my pee to test again around 10!


----------



## tdog

Oh @laurarebecca1 nearly their hun fingers crossed for you :) xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Oh @laurarebecca1 nearly their hun fingers crossed for you :) xx

Just got my positive but expecting another tomorrow and will either ovulate tomorrow or Saturday!

How’s yours looking tdog and Convie?


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Just got my positive but expecting another tomorrow and will either ovulate tomorrow or Saturday!
> 
> How’s yours looking tdog and Convie?

Mines a bit lighter than yours (the one you posted) still having flashing smileys see what tomorrow brings, I've read that if you have 9 or more flashing smileys then it's very unlikely you'll ovulate :cry: I'm hoping will go solid soon tho but tbh I'm not due to ovulate till next week tho xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Mines a bit lighter than yours (the one you posted) still having flashing smileys see what tomorrow brings, I've read that if you have 9 or more flashing smileys then it's very unlikely you'll ovulate :cry: I'm hoping will go solid soon tho but tbh I'm not due to ovulate till next week tho xx

Are your opks getting darker though as the days go on? I hope you get your solid smiley tomorrow!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Are your opks getting darker though as the days go on? I hope you get your solid smiley tomorrow!

I would saying getting a tad darker yes we shall see hun getting frustrated now :haha: xx


----------



## Convie

laurarebecca1 said:


> Just got my positive but expecting another tomorrow and will either ovulate tomorrow or Saturday!
> 
> How’s yours looking tdog and Convie?


ran out of clearblues so haven't taken one, opks all still stark negative, loads of egg white cm today though. but this is a really late ov for me, I don't know if its due to all the vitamins I'm now taking? I won't complain too much as if this keeps up it means Chris will be around when I'm fertile in December at least :lol:


----------



## tdog

@Convie did you no the other clearblue test stick go in aswell I mean the clearblue just 2 days fertile one I didn't no in till I tried earlier lol xx


----------



## mme

Morning ladies
Rhdr I don’t mind you being here, I too like the updates. 
Laura not far off keep testing / posting the pics. 
Convie what cd are you now and how late to ov are you ? 
Tdog I honestly thought ov would have happened for you now, checking in later to see what today’s test shows. 
Momofone that sounds really promising! I would be so tempted to test but going on your frers last few months I totally understand you wanting to hold out. Can only suggest not to use frers and maybe try another brand ? 

Still feeling a bit down but it’s that time in the tww where I start the feel anxious. 5dpo today and desperate to test !! Why am I such an addict. Busy day today so won’t be silly enough to test today but you may see my first test tomorrow even though it’s going to be a bfn I just can’t help POAS !


----------



## laurarebecca1

Mme good luck testing! We are all the same and like to test early so don’t worry haha!

Tdog glad they are getting darker (you’re stil early though aren’t you?)

Convie - have you got any opks you can use?

Momofone - so promising but I can understand your worry and frustration of testing early! Hopefully youre bloods will yield answers for you!

AFM - I got my positive late last night so I reckon I will ovulate either late tonight or tomorrow. We bd last night, should we again this evening? (Baring in mind we usually bd everyday the week before ovulation so trying every other day this month)


----------



## tdog

@mme I'm the same as soon as I no I'm in the tww I always want to test :rofl: going to do the test in a bit :) xx


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 I would bd this evening but bare in mind that everyday can kill sperm well lower sperm count xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

I’m so jealous of everyone coming up to ovulation!
When I’m actually ovulating (ha!) we try to BD every day. The specialist told us it was fine to do every day as long as there’s no concern over low counts and it was better for us as DH has low morphology but a high count so the more frequent the better!

I’m CD76 now. My temps have once again dropped down so much that FF has taken away the cross hairs. I don’t know why it keeps happening. That’s twice now my temps have risen like I’ve ovulated only to drop down but no AF happens. Any ideas what would cause that? It’s so weird!


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @laurarebecca1 I would bd this evening but bare in mind that everyday can kill sperm well lower sperm count xx

Yeah I’m hesistant but also don’t want to risk not doing it. If I ovulate today, then there’s no harm right? Cos tomorrow is too late?


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx Oh no sorry I don't have any answers :cry: I hope you get sorted soon tho so frustrating for you xx

@laurarebecca1 tbh their should be sperm their already when you dtd but no doing it again won't harm xx

My opks from past couple days I'd say today is nearly their flashing smiley still tho xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @jellybeanxx Oh no sorry I don't have any answers :cry: I hope you get sorted soon tho so frustrating for you xx
> 
> @laurarebecca1 tbh their should be sperm their already when you dtd but no doing it again won't harm xx
> 
> My opks from past couple days I'd say today is nearly their flashing smiley still tho xx
> 
> View attachment 1046315
> View attachment 1046316

Woohoo yup I think later today it will be positive! 
Thanks, hopefully we can dtd later! Defo lots of ewcm today so think it’s probs best to!

Jelly have you got examples of past charts? I’m so sorry it’s frustrating for you!


----------



## Convie

I'm Cd14 today, I usually ov on CD11 but last month I ovd on CD13, I had a drop in temp yesterday but it didn't go back up today its stayed dropped so I have no idea what's going on, I may go out and get more clearblue tests but I don't know if there's much point :/


----------



## Convie

jelly could it be your body is trying to ovulate and then failing to?


----------



## mme

Tdog yes test again today looks like later or tomorrow you will ov, what cd are you ? 

Convie I have ovulated this year CD13-15, each cycle can be different, I would buy some cheap ov tests if you can and keep testing


----------



## tdog

I'm only cd11 today normally o on cd15-17 so this is early if so xx


----------



## JJB2

Hi ladies!
@tdog yay for the darker opk.
@jellybeanxx Im sorry about this horrible cycle
@Convie thank you for your words the other day I didnt have a chance to say thank you. 

AFM - CD10 opks today look dark nit positive yet. Last cycle I got positives on CD12 and CD13 I have a feeling this cycle probably tonight or tomorrow :shrug:
Im having bad low back pain and left ovary
Im taking temps


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looks very close!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looks very close!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looks very close!


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> Hi ladies!
> @tdog yay for the darker opk.
> @jellybeanxx Im sorry about this horrible cycle
> @Convie thank you for your words the other day I didnt have a chance to say thank you.
> 
> AFM - CD10 opks today look dark nit positive yet. Last cycle I got positives on CD12 and CD13 I have a feeling this cycle probably tonight or tomorrow :shrug:
> Im having bad low back pain and left ovary
> Im taking temps
> 
> View attachment 1046318

Looking very close hun xx


----------



## Convie

finally got a positive opk, still confused because of my temps but hopefully will make more sense in a couple of days


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> finally got a positive opk, still confused because of my temps but hopefully will make more sense in a couple of days
> 
> View attachment 1046320

Yey finally that be why you temp down xx


----------



## Convie

tdog said:


> Yey finally that be why you temp down xx

oh so my temps are good? still no idea how they are meant to be anyway, tbh I'm not too mad about this as if I carry on ovving at these times I will be fertile from chris coming home both nov and dec, so even though chances this month of catching egg are really low this month it does mean my chances rest of the year are much higher :happydance:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Convie I did wonder if it was my body trying to ovulate but my temp stays elevated for what would be my usual LP length and then drops which mimics what the rise and fall of progesterone would do but without the period at the end. No idea what else could cause that. I’ve had long and irregular cycles before but usually my temps just stay down rather than doing a rise and fall.
Glad you got that positive OPK! Hopefully your temps will start to rise in the next couple of days!

@laurarebecca1 here’s my last two clear ovulatory charts. One is from my chemical and the other is the cycle before that...


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @Convie I did wonder if it was my body trying to ovulate but my temp stays elevated for what would be my usual LP length and then drops which mimics what the rise and fall of progesterone would do but without the period at the end. No idea what else could cause that. I’ve had long and irregular cycles before but usually my temps just stay down rather than doing a rise and fall.
> Glad you got that positive OPK! Hopefully your temps will start to rise in the next couple of days!
> 
> @laurarebecca1 here’s my last two clear ovulatory charts. One is from my chemical and the other is the cycle before that...
> 
> View attachment 1046325
> View attachment 1046326

When did you last take a pregnancy test? It’s like you’ve got a big cycle which is made up of lots of ovulatory
cycles without the period in between!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Looks like a lot of us are ovulating at the same time! I’ve had 2 more +opk today So hopefully we can squeeze in a dtd session later


----------



## tdog

Don't no weather I'll be ovulating soon or not I have a feeling ill have flashing smileys till next week when I'm supose to ovulate have an extra long fertile window :rofl: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Don't no weather I'll be ovulating soon or not I have a feeling ill have flashing smileys till next week when I'm supose to ovulate have an extra long fertile window :rofl: xx

Lots of chance to catch that eggy then! Haha! I hope you ovulate soon though lovely!


----------



## jellybeanxx

laurarebecca1 said:


> When did you last take a pregnancy test? It’s like you’ve got a big cycle which is made up of lots of ovulatory
> cycles without the period in between!

This morning :haha: I’ve been taking them pretty much every day and sometimes I think I see something but nothing has really developed so :BFN: 
It does look exactly like ovulatory cycles without any periods in between. It’s so weird. 
I’m going to risk doing some googling and driving myself mad but I just want to find out what else could cause those patterns.


----------



## laurarebecca1

I haven’t no idea what’s causing those cyclic patterns, I hope you find answers soon!

Tdog - did you test again? Was it positive?


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 Yea hun I've tested again it's the same not positive yet, I no with clear blue you have to do fmu but the sticks I do smu or afternoon or both :rofl: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

The googling didn’t get me anywhere! I don’t even know how to word the search but can’t seem to find anything that’s like my chart. Anyone have any ideas on what I could even search? I’ve tried searching for things like ‘sustained temp rise and no ovulation’ but it’s all stuff about normal cycles that end in AF. I also tried ‘temp rise and no AF’ but I’ve only found stuff about temps that are high for a day or two then drop. I’m normally better at googling than this :haha:


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @laurarebecca1 Yea hun I've tested again it's the same not positive yet, I no with clear blue you have to do fmu but the sticks I do smu or afternoon or both :rofl: xx

Ahhh how frustrating! I hope it’s positive soon! 
I’m intrigued to see my temp tomorrow, not sure we’re going to get chance to be tonight, OH isn’t home from work yet! So would be better to ovulate tomorrow instead!!


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 your supose to do day after aswell :) so tomorrow will be fine aswell xx

@jellybeanxx I wouldn't have a clue of where to start :( try "no ovulation but temp rise ans no af" thats tge only thing i can think of xx


----------



## mme

Morning ladies
Here is my 6dpo test, nothing as I expected.
Woke this morning with really stuffy nose, light head not feeling great. Also spots breakout so feeling rather crappy today. If only I could stay on the sofa for the day but too much to do !


----------



## tdog

Morning ladies well my temp went up and clear blue still flashing last month it went solid smiley on cd14 which is tomorrow so see what happens my opks are no darker either xx

@mme Sorry for :bfn: but as you said 6dpo is early says me who like to poas at 6dpo :rofl: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@mme sorry for the BFN, very early days though so hopefully it’ll be positive soon!

@tdog how confusing! Do your temps normally creep up or do they go up before ovulation? It’s so hard trying to analysis all the signs together. We definitely need to get that ovary alarm technology funded and produced sooner rather than later! It could be like a microwave ping as the egg pops out.

No change here. Temp slightly up again, no AF, didn’t even bother testing. So miserable that I ate cinnamon bun for breakfast (it was delicious). To add to my bad mood, the surrounding areas had snow this morning and we just got a bit of hail because I’m on the coast. I love snow and I’d quite like some! Going to spend today eating comfort food in front of the fire. What is everyone else up to?


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> @mme sorry for the BFN, very early days though so hopefully it’ll be positive soon!
> 
> @tdog how confusing! Do your temps normally creep up or do they go up before ovulation? It’s so hard trying to analysis all the signs together. We definitely need to get that ovary alarm technology funded and produced sooner rather than later! It could be like a microwave ping as the egg pops out.
> 
> No change here. Temp slightly up again, no AF, didn’t even bother testing. So miserable that I ate cinnamon bun for breakfast (it was delicious). To add to my bad mood, the surrounding areas had snow this morning and we just got a bit of hail because I’m on the coast. I love snow and I’d quite like some! Going to spend today eating comfort food in front of the fire. What is everyone else up to?

We had a bit of snow here not enough to lay be was coming down Paul came back from loo and said it's snowing I said don't be stupid :rofl: yes deffo need some sort of microwave ping for ovulation we need to inventing something and making millions :haha: xx


----------



## tdog

My opk from today nearly their :) xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog that OPK is getting very close! Exciting! So jealous of your snow (and your functioning ovaries :haha:)


----------



## Momof2onetube

Almost there @tdog! 
I’m 8dpo today and nearly poas when I woke up, but I managed to convince myself not today :haha:


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx have you thought anymore about seeing doc about it all? It was only little flurries tho I love snow aswell so want loads :haha: xx

@Momof2onetube Oh 8dpo that's gone quick well done for holding back on poas I would have by now :rofl: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I’d say it’s flown by, but it really hasn’t :rofl: I’m trying to hold out til 10dpo before I touch a test. I have 3 FRER from last cycle but we all know my track record with them


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> I’d say it’s flown by, but it really hasn’t :rofl: I’m trying to hold out til 10dpo before I touch a test. I have 3 FRER from last cycle but we all know my track record with them

I'd be tempted not to use frer I no everyone swears by them but sometimes the latest one have such bad indents on them as you no xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Momof2onetube I think you’re the most disciplined one of us. The rest of us are constantly peeing on things :haha: I agree with tdog in that if I were you, I’d be tempted to try something other than a FRER.

@tdog I was just talking to my husband about whether I should see the GP, he keeps saying I should but I reckon they’ll just say “well you’ve got PCOS, what do you expect?” 
I keep putting it off because I think my period will arrive but I guess that’s not happening. Give me a kick up the bum on Monday and I’ll call for an appointment!


----------



## Momof2onetube

@jellybeanxx I’d be calling for sure! You poor thing, must be so frustrating :nope:


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx I no people with pcos have long cycles but didn't think they were that long :cry: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

I think o day is today, opk is still positive and temp didn’t jump too much! Thinking we should try and dtd tonight as well? (So much for every other day haha!)


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> I think o day is today, opk is still positive and temp didn’t jump too much! Thinking we should try and dtd tonight as well? (So much for every other day haha!)
> 
> View attachment 1046388
> View attachment 1046389

Yea I'm the same limit to every other day and then end up every day :rofl: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Yea I'm the same limit to every other day and then end up every day :rofl: xx

We conceived last time with every day so hoping that’s not the reason we aren’t conceiving!
This month I’ve reduced sugar intake and limited my caffeine to 1 cup of tea a day...I hope this is a positive move cos it’s been hard!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> We conceived last time with every day so hoping that’s not the reason we aren’t conceiving!
> This month I’ve reduced sugar intake and limited my caffeine to 1 cup of tea a day...I hope this is a positive move cos it’s been hard!

When we conceived last time mine was every other day but I had loads of coffee aswell lol I'm not doing anything different this time if we conceive we conceive :rofl: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> When we conceived last time mine was every other day but I had loads of coffee aswell lol I'm not doing anything different this time if we conceive we conceive :rofl: xx

Only 2 more cycles after this one and then that’s us for 6 months whilst OH is working abroad. Trying not to think about it but I’m trying things to improve our chances.
If we can dtd today we will, I guess there’s no harm!


----------



## tdog

Snap I have another 2 months then that's it I said we would try till end of year xx


----------



## mme

Oh no tdog and Laura you both need that bfp soon !
momofone I wish I had your willpower!

I’ve had another major breakout of spots, not normal for me at all. Plus constant saliva driving me nuts ! Also most of the afternoon had an uncomfortable constant twinge type feeling around my uterus, really trying not to symptom spot here by they are all too in my face.


----------



## jellybeanxx

tdog said:


> @jellybeanxx I no people with pcos have long cycles but didn't think they were that long :cry: xx

I think my longest cycle was something like 84 days. It’s unusual for me for them to be that long. Even when I don’t ovulate, I usually get breakthrough bleeding after 30ish days. 
I’d said I wanted to take a break from trying at the end of the year to avoid another winter baby (the lack of daylight is something I find hard with sleepless nights). Worried we won’t get another cycle now!


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> I think my longest cycle was something like 84 days. It’s unusual for me for them to be that long. Even when I don’t ovulate, I usually get breakthrough bleeding after 30ish days.
> I’d said I wanted to take a break from trying at the end of the year to avoid another winter baby (the lack of daylight is something I find hard with sleepless nights). Worried we won’t get another cycle now!

I'm worried for you :cry: that's why I said you need to see doc see what the have to say. Xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Snap I have another 2 months then that's it I said we would try till end of year xx

Ahhh so we’re in the same boat! Let’s get these bfps soon! Did you get your +opk yet?


----------



## mme

Morning ladies
So here is 7dpos test. I feel something is catching my eye but then I’m prob just seeing what I want to see !


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 no haven't had a positive opk yet my clear blue still flashing so who nos what's going on :shrug: xx

@mme I feel I see something fingers crossed xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

MME I don’t think I can see anything sorry! 

AFM: temp didn’t rise today so maybe today is ovulation day (cd16)? Which is very late for me. I usually o on cd14. 
I’ll use another opk today to see what that’s says


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @laurarebecca1 no haven't had a positive opk yet my clear blue still flashing so who nos what's going on :shrug: xx
> 
> @mme I feel I see something fingers crossed xx

I’m getting frustrated too, I don’t know what’s going on! Glad we didn’t dtd last night cos means we skip a day and do it today and hope that ovulation occurs today!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog could you have missed the surge? Looks like your temps are heading in the right direction?

@mme I don’t see anything, sorry! 

@laurarebecca1 good luck with the OPKs today, hope you get that temp rise soon.

Still nothing here, going to book a GP appointment tomorrow.


----------



## tdog

If anything I'd say it's lighter :shrug: xx


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx that's the worrying thing my temps are going up so dont no whats going on :shrug: but i havent had a positive opk and my clear blue still flashing xx


----------



## Convie

laura and tdog :hugs: I really hope you get your bfps soon :hugs:

mme sorry i don't see anything on there :(

my temp still hasn't risen? is that normal? sorry keep asking about my chart, chronic worrier :lol:


----------



## Momof2onetube

So I said 10dpo but I caved this morning at 9dpo with a FRER and I’m pretty sure I just see the nasty indent :nope: probably won’t test for a couple days now


----------



## tdog

@Convie it is rising slowly but it is going up did you do a opk today? Xx

@Momof2onetube I see something but as you say is it to be trusted :shrug: xx

I've been googling pretty much all day and it is possible to ovulate with just flashing smileys, just means the lh ain't high enough to be detected for a solid smiley tbh tho glow has me down as ovulating 31st so just see what next few days hold, just can't understand why so many flashing smileys xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I won’t trust it til I don’t have to squint :haha: 
Hopefully you ov soon @tdog!


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> I won’t trust it til I don’t have to squint :haha:
> Hopefully you ov soon @tdog!

I'm now thinking next couple days Paul's on these silly shift for next few days so I'm not hopeful now I thought would have been ok if did early :haha: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Momof2onetube I see it, hope it’s the start of a BFP for you!

@tdog I’ve definitely had months where I’ve ovulated but never got a proper positive on an OPK. I drink loads of water so I think the LH just gets diluted in my wee. I reckon temps are more reliable than OPKs overall.


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx if I have ovulated when would you say I had? I'm normally good at this but my heads battered:haha: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

tdog said:


> @jellybeanxx if I have ovulated when would you say I had? I'm normally good at this but my heads battered:haha: xx

I don’t think we can say for sure until there’s a few more days of temps but if they continue rising, I would saying CD11/12. I think FF will put you at CD12 because of the coverline. Hopefully you’ll see another rise in the morning. Great BD timing too!


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> I don’t think we can say for sure until there’s a few more days of temps but if they continue rising, I would saying CD11/12. I think FF will put you at CD12 because of the coverline. Hopefully you’ll see another rise in the morning. Great BD timing too!

Oh thank you let's see what happens I was thinking maybe 11/12 if I have already I was getting a few pinches in my right ovary (not as painful as they been) took another lol and nothing it's blank so maybe I have then who nos, I think last month they weren't full on positive but I did get my solid smiley xx


----------



## JJB2

Hi ladies! I think im almost on the same boat as you @tdog I was expecting a pos opk until after today CD12. But on CD10 I had a super close to pos opk and since then they are lighter. Also I had the ovary pain then gone now. Since Im not taking temps is hard to know. Im going in for blood work on nov 6. I attached all of my opks. Also if I did ovulate we only bd once so :shrug: Im not hopeful this cycle


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> Hi ladies! I think im almost on the same boat as you @tdog I was expecting a pos opk until after today CD12. But on CD10 I had a super close to pos opk and since then they are lighter. Also I had the ovary pain then gone now. Since Im not taking temps is hard to know. Im going in for blood work on nov 6. I attached all of my opks. Also if I did ovulate we only bd once so :shrug: Im not hopeful this cycle
> 
> View attachment 1046453
> View attachment 1046454

It's crap when it's like that the I remember last month being the same but my clear blues were positive well solid smiley but opks were hardly positive it's strange oh well see what happens this month I'm the same as you I'm really not hopeful at all, we in this together :hugs: xx


----------



## JJB2

tdog said:


> It's crap when it's like that the I remember last month being the same but my clear blues were positive well solid smiley but opks were hardly positive it's strange oh well see what happens this month I'm the same as you I'm really not hopeful at all, we in this together :hugs: xx

So if I put CD10 as a pos opk on ff it says my O day was yesterday CD11 so I should be 1DPO today and my expected period has change to the 11 of nov. We’ll see how it goes I will continue to do opks. Idk if tempting at this point will do any good lol


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> So if I put CD10 as a pos opk on ff it says my O day was yesterday CD11 so I should be 1DPO today and my expected period has change to the 11 of nov. We’ll see how it goes I will continue to do opks. Idk if tempting at this point will do any good lol

I'm just going to continue to bd and see what happens :haha: so frustrating this ttc malarkey lol my clear blue is still flashing at me and my opk is negative nothing their at all xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tdog I agree I think cd12. Which would make your timing perfect!

jjb I would say cd10 but I reckon you just slightly missed it! Just so you know you’re not supposed to use opk tests with FMU, best times are between 10am and 8pm

AFM I think yesterday was o day...so I reckon I’m 1dpo today: going to hold off until 10dpo I think!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tdog I agree I think cd12. Which would make your timing perfect!

jjb I would say cd10 but I reckon you just slightly missed it! Just so you know you’re not supposed to use opk tests with FMU, best times are between 10am and 8pm

AFM I think yesterday was o day...so I reckon I’m 1dpo today: going to hold off until 10dpo I think!


----------



## tdog

Well ff has put me as 3dpo :shrug: just hope we have done enough then but I'm still getting a flashing smiley strange xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog I’d trust FF on that, hopefully it’ll be clearer as you get a few more temps on the chart over the next few days!

I’ve got a GP appointment this morning, feeling weirdly nervous about it. This whole cycle has been so stressful and I’m not sure what they’ll actually do it if they’ll help me. I’m thinking of asking for metformin again but it was the gynaecologist that prescribed it last time so not sure if the GP will?


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog I’d trust FF on that, hopefully it’ll be clearer as you get a few more temps on the chart over the next few days!
> 
> I’ve got a GP appointment this morning, feeling weirdly nervous about it. This whole cycle has been so stressful and I’m not sure what they’ll actually do it if they’ll help me. I’m thinking of asking for metformin again but it was the gynaecologist that prescribed it last time so not sure if the GP will?

Good luck today let us no what they say :hugs:

I have slight cramping today so weird not like period cramping either but got pains in my right ovary aswell :shrug: as you say @jellybeanxx see what the temps do in next couple of days xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope your appointment goes well


----------



## mme

Good luck jellybean

BFN for me this morning. Feeling like I’m out totally fed up now. I know I’m only 8 dpo but today doesn’t feel any different to all the BFN months prior to this.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@mme sorry for the BFN, it’s hard to hold onto hope when your just see that one line but it’s so early still. Still time for a BFP and all the symptoms that go with it!

GP appointment went well I think. She’s sending me for blood tests and was talking about tablets to bring on AF if it doesn’t show. She also told me about a local PCOS specialist and said that referral to him might be an option. We’re going to see what the results of the blood tests are and go from there. She’s testing LH, FSH, prolactin, thyroid, HBa1c (blood sugar) and a couple of other things too. 
Also talked about going back on metformin, she’s have to get advice from one of the hospital specialists and we’ll talk more about that after the blood tests. 
She even mentioned ovulation induction meds like clomid but I said I’d already had that with DS1 and wasn’t keen on taking it again.
She was really lovely and I’m glad I went. Thanks for talking me into it you lot! :hugs:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Great news @jellybeanxx hopefully blood work gives some answers!


----------



## tdog

Oh yey @jellybeanxx that's fab news that they going to get things sorted so when will you get blood test results back? Xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jelly sounds like a really productive doctors appointment! Hope you get answers soon!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@jellybeanxx Yay GLAD APPT went well and hope you get some answers soon and get AF back


----------



## jellybeanxx

tdog said:


> Oh yey @jellybeanxx that's fab news that they going to get things sorted so when will you get blood test results back? Xx

Thanks everyone!
I’ve got the paperwork to go get the bloods done at my local hospital which was quicker than waiting for an appointment at my surgery. Couldn’t get them today as they’re only open mornings. Will hopefully get up there tomorrow. Not sure how long until the results, hopefully the hospital will be quick!


----------



## JJB2

@laurarebecca1 the pink opks i did them with fmu and sometime in the pm. The blue opks are smu. I will wait for my bloodwork on the 6 and see if I ovulated or not. Thank you for checking them for me :D
@jellybeanxx Im glad you apt went well!!


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx sometimes easier to do at the hospital and as you say quicker aswell and with it being direct with the hospital the results should be quicker aswell:) should be back by Thursday Friday if done tomorrow xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm glad your appointment went well :)


----------



## mme

Evening ladies
So I took an ic this eve, a very very faint shadow came up but doesn’t look like it has any colour (prob can’t see on pic as it’s that faint) Cracking out the frer in the morning. Will update


----------



## mme

laurarebecca1 said:


> I can’t see anything sorry but I am rubbish at seeing faint lines! How many dpo are you?

I’m 8dpo, got a blaring positive at 10dpo with my dd so can’t help thinking something would show by now but I have to keep telling myself each time is different


----------



## laurarebecca1

1dpo and serious cramping going on my left ovary, and it’s very tender.


----------



## laurarebecca1

mme said:


> Evening ladies
> So I took an ic this eve, a very very faint shadow came up but doesn’t look like it has any colour (prob can’t see on pic as it’s that faint) Cracking out the frer in the morning. Will update
> 
> View attachment 1046485

I can’t see anything sorry but I am rubbish at seeing faint lines! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck @mme :dust:


----------



## tdog

Sorry @mme I don't see anything good luck tho xx

These are my ovulation strips missed CD 9 as was poorly xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@mme I think I maybe see a faint shadow? Good luck with the FRER!

@tdog do you just do the one cheapie a day? CD14 is looking really close, is that today? Will be interesting to see what your temps do tomorrow!


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Sorry @mme I don't see anything good luck tho xx
> 
> These are my ovulation strips missed CD 9 as was poorly xx
> 
> View attachment 1046486

Defo keep testing and do morning and afternoon tomorrow! I think o might be coming based on today’s test!


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx and @laurarebecca1 I do twice a day did one about an hour ago and this was the result xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog had you had a lot to drink before that? What a confusing cycle you’re having this month!


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog had you had a lot to drink before that? What a confusing cycle you’re having this month!

No I hardly drank anything I drink plenty of water but I left it about a hour or 2 before weeing to drink anything, I no I just said to Paul just when you think you have fathemed your cycle it goes all over :rofl: I think I just need to see what the next couple of temps are like xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @jellybeanxx and @laurarebecca1 I do twice a day did one about an hour ago and this was the result xx
> 
> View attachment 1046487

I’m wondering if some time between 28th and 29th would have been positive? 28th looks nearly positive. I’m wondering if you’re temp will rise today meaning yesterday was ovulation?

Edited to say I defo think 29th as o day! (Had a nosey at your chart!)


----------



## mme

Morning ladies 
9dpo and BFN on frer this morning. I’m so gutted.
Feel so bloated this am, have lower back ache and constantly need to wee, I would say either water infection or early af symptoms. Af due sat / sun


----------



## mme

Morning ladies 
9dpo and BFN on frer this morning. I’m so gutted.
Feel so bloated this am, have lower back ache and constantly need to wee, I would say either water infection or early af symptoms. Af due sat / sun


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> I’m wondering if some time between 28th and 29th would have been positive? 28th looks nearly positive. I’m wondering if you’re temp will rise today meaning yesterday was ovulation?

My temp has gone up today but ff still says CD 11 I ovulated even count down to pregnancy has it at CD 11 aswell xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@mme sorry for the BFN :hugs:

@tdog will be interesting to see what your temps do over the next few days! I wonder if that drop in temp yesterday was ovulation? I’d say you’re in your 2WW for sure now though!


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx just have to wait and see what happens I'm either 4dpo like ff says or I'm 1dpo :rofl: see when af arrives aswell (if arrives) xx


----------



## tdog

So ladies my clear blue still a flashing smiley and then this :shrug: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

I


tdog said:


> So ladies my clear blue still a flashing smiley and then this :shrug: xx
> 
> View attachment 1046514

 I call that positive! Strange about flashing smiley though!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> I
> 
> I call that positive! Strange about flashing smiley though!

I would aswell it's strange I have no more sticks for the clear blue either :cry: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's still early yet :hugs:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog at this point I reckon your ovaries are just straight up messing with you :shrug:

I’ve been for my blood tests and the results should be ready tomorrow! Don’t know how soon the doctor will look at them. Think I’m going to ask for a copy regardless as last time they said it was all okay the FSH/LH ratio was way off.


----------



## mme

Tdog looks positive to me too, least you now know where you stand now.

I’ve had back ache all day but the constant Need to wee has passed.


----------



## tdog

I think in the run up our bodies like to mess with us and in the tww aswell lol xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog - Cheapie OPKS search for 20 miu of LH where as Clear blue looks for 40 MIU so it would make sense to get a positive on cheapie first. I think you should try the clearblue again in a bit might get that solid later today :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

ohhh I just saw your post about not having any more sticks. You would def get the solid smiley today or tomorrow prob so I would just keeping on dancing @tdog


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> ohhh I just saw your post about not having any more sticks. You would def get the solid smiley today or tomorrow prob so I would just keeping on dancing @tdog

I'm heading out to get more sticks :) and more opks xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck @tdog :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck x


----------



## laurarebecca1

I hope you get your solid smiley today tdog!


----------



## JJB2

So I guess this is my +opk not on CD10. Today is CD14


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay for a positive OPK!


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> So I guess this is my +opk not on CD10. Today is CD14
> 
> View attachment 1046527

Snap lol I'm CD 15 tho :) yey for the positive opk bding time, I told Paul even tho he on nights tonight and tomorrow as soon he gets in he getting jumped on :rofl: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

lol! :rofl:


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Snap lol I'm CD 15 tho :) yey for the positive opk bding time, I told Paul even tho he on nights tonight and tomorrow as soon he gets in he getting jumped on :rofl: xx

Haha you go girl!


----------



## tdog

Well ladies I got my solid smiley :) getting sharp pains in ovary now :cry: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay for a solid smiley! Sorry about the ovary pains though!


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Well ladies I got my solid smiley :) getting sharp pains in ovary now :cry: xx

Woohoo!!


----------



## tdog

Bevziibubble said:


> Yay for a solid smiley! Sorry about the ovary pains though!

It's ok that's how I no whenni ovulating :rofl: it starts to twinge just hope we catch it this time xx


----------



## JJB2

Yay for the solid smile @tdog


----------



## jellybeanxx

Yay @tdog now go get on it! :lol:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Woot! @tdog it is okay there is still time as long as you get some soon lol


----------



## tdog

We did last night he on nights tonight then I'll get him in morn hopefully:rofl: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> We did last night he on nights tonight then I'll get him in morn hopefully:rofl: xx

Tdog your timing will be great! Got a good feeling for you this month!!


----------



## tdog

Oh I hope so @laurarebecca1 I keep thinking it might not happen I no ladies try for months and years :cry: has anyone ever experienced ovulation bleeding? I thinking I'm bleeding a little and I'm thinking it's that but only on my underwear not when I wipe xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

I don’t have ovulation bleeding no, someone on this group does though just can’t remember who

I hope it’s our turn soon tdog considering the timescales!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> I don’t have ovulation bleeding no, someone on this group does though just can’t remember who
> 
> I hope it’s our turn soon tdog considering the timescales!

I hope so @laurarebecca1 where are you in your cycle again? Xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@tdog I'm the ovulation bleeder. One week before o it usually happens. Good luck to those that are heading in the tww. As per usual I'm waiting for like miss o to show up to the party cd20 for me. I should hopefully o in the coming week x

@laurarebecca1 I think we are on similar journeys my ds took 3 years to conceive and I've just hit another 3 years ttc 2.. it will happen just a matter of when


----------



## tdog

PeanutWhereRU said:


> @tdog I'm the ovulation bleeder. One week before o it usually happens. Good luck to those that are heading in the tww. As per usual I'm waiting for like miss o to show up to the party cd20 for me. I should hopefully o in the coming week x
> 
> @laurarebecca1 I think we are on similar journeys my ds took 3 years to conceive and I've just hit another 3 years ttc 2.. it will happen just a matter of when

Ah thank you hun I new someone had but for the love of me remember :haha: it only seems to be today never had it before and it's not a lot either just like spotting xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! Go girl! :laugh2:


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> I hope so @laurarebecca1 where are you in your cycle again? Xx

I’m 3dpo, FF gave me crosshairs this morning woohoo!


----------



## laurarebecca1

PeanutWhereRU said:


> @tdog I'm the ovulation bleeder. One week before o it usually happens. Good luck to those that are heading in the tww. As per usual I'm waiting for like miss o to show up to the party cd20 for me. I should hopefully o in the coming week x
> 
> @laurarebecca1 I think we are on similar journeys my ds took 3 years to conceive and I've just hit another 3 years ttc 2.. it will happen just a matter of when

Peanut honestly this is what I am scared about! We are only on month 5, I’m scared we have another 2.5+ years of waiting again!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hope it happens for you sooner xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Hope it happens for you sooner xx

I’m not convinced ...but thanks! 
I hope you get your bfp soon!

Do they know why it took so long for you? (If you don’t mind me asking)


----------



## tdog

Well my temp went down slightly today positive opk still xx

@laurarebecca1 yey for crosshairs xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Well my temp went down slightly today positive opk still xx
> 
> @laurarebecca1 yey for crosshairs xx

And now the waiting begins! I’m already thinking of testing and really don’t want to too early!
Crampy with backache today!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> And now the waiting begins! I’m already thinking of testing and really don’t want to too early!
> Crampy with backache today!

I no what you mean about testing I've already had a look when I can :rofl: xx


----------



## Nima

Hey ladies, following you and cheering for you all. 
Tdog you really had great timing, hope it catches. 
I'm just done with a week of night shifts and happy to go back to living in daylight... it also makes temping easier (ff is giving me those empty circles all the time...). I'm due to ovulate in about 10 days so we made plans with our donor for two days earlier and day of. I really hope my cycle stays regular, otherwise it'll never happen to us.


----------



## tdog

Nima said:


> Hey ladies, following you and cheering for you all.
> Tdog you really had great timing, hope it catches.
> I'm just done with a week of night shifts and happy to go back to living in daylight... it also makes temping easier (ff is giving me those empty circles all the time...). I'm due to ovulate in about 10 days so we made plans with our donor for two days earlier and day of. I really hope my cycle stays regular, otherwise it'll never happen to us.

I hope so hunni thank you :)

And yey for no more night shifts oh I hope this is the month for you it's awful when you think your cycles are not regular and it will never happen fingers crossed for you they stay regular rooting you on :hugs: :flower: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

That must be a relief to be finished night shifts. My DH finished night shifts today too. He hates them!


----------



## tdog

My opks are very positive :) just hope we have done enough.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow very positive!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog those are some very positive OPKs! Did FF take away your crosshairs or did you override them?

I’m so desperate to phone for my blood test results :blush: the doctor said she’d phone if there were any concerns but I’m just worried they’ll miss something like last time. Need to give her a chance to actually look at them though :haha:
CD81 today and approaching my longest ever cycle.


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog those are some very positive OPKs! Did FF take away your crosshairs or did you override them?
> 
> I’m so desperate to phone for my blood test results :blush: the doctor said she’d phone if there were any concerns but I’m just worried they’ll miss something like last time. Need to give her a chance to actually look at them though :haha:
> CD81 today and approaching my longest ever cycle.

Ff took away the crosshairs as soon as I put in the positive opk yesterday.

Hope she is quick for you hun nowt like waiting around xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> My opks are very positive :) just hope we have done enough.
> 
> View attachment 1046560
> View attachment 1046561

Ive never seen opks so positive! Hope this is good sign for you!


----------



## Nima

Thanks you all and wow Tdog, these are as positiv as the description on the packing :) I never saw them in real life before...
Jellybean you are a hero, seriously. I would call and ask the doctor. I guarantee you that she recieves much less important calls daily and it will give you some peace of mind in this crazy unknowingness (if that's a word..)


----------



## tdog

I no ladies right I don't think I've ever had a positive so staying and that's before it's dried :haha: oh I hope so @laurarebecca1 we have done all we can and Paul even reminded me about the pre-seed I hadn't done it before hand so we had to wait 15 mins before doing it, so much for him not feeling pressured and not wanting to no lol he has it as a reminder on his phone:rofl: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:rofl:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Woot @tdog! :dust:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog I hope the preseed works for you! 

@jellybeanxx I would be calling to ask if they had received it. At least if they say yes but the doctor hasn't reviewed them yet you will know where you are at but I am impatient sooo.


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @tdog I hope the preseed works for you!
> 
> @jellybeanxx I would be calling to ask if they had received it. At least if they say yes but the doctor hasn't reviewed them yet you will know where you are at but I am impatient sooo. :p

I hope so used it last month and nothing obviously lol shall see in about 2 weeks when af due I told myself I wouldn't test early this month but no doubt I will :haha: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I said the same @tdog, especially since I was getting blood work done :haha: oh well! No patience


----------



## tdog

It's easier said than done tbh :haha: I have zero will power lol xx


----------



## tdog

Think we can say it's going lighter xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Ooo yes! Hope FF gives you crosshairs soon!

As for testing early well it’s already on my mind...only 3dpo! Really want to hold out this time!


----------



## tdog

Ff won't give me crosshairs yet think be either sat or Sun, it's so hard not to test tho lol xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

laurarebecca1 said:


> I’m not convinced ...but thanks!
> I hope you get your bfp soon!
> 
> Do they know why it took so long for you? (If you don’t mind me asking)

I don't mind you asking.. I Actually found out i was pregnant at my fertility consultation appointment.. the nurse made me do a test and the Dr told me it wouldn't be possible as she just done a scan. Lo and behold that second line appeared! I never got to find out and the Dr now will not investigate as I have one child and I've also had 2 mc this year so they don't do anything until I've had 3.. I've given up on the idea of it ever happening again.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Good luck tdog x


----------



## Nima

Peanutwru I really hope it happens faster this time and you never have to find out what was the problem. This sounds like such a hard journey you went through


----------



## tdog

Thank you @PeanutWhereRU hope it happens quick for you :) loads and loads of baby :dust: xx


----------



## mme

Morning ladies 
So 11 dpo today. Thought I was out and then this !! I’m def thinking indent u can’t be sure it has colour and I only have a blue dye test left. Can’t use same urine as threw it straight away expecting the frer to by stark white.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Congratulation mme that is a bfp and not an indent x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## mme

The line seems to have faded on the same test. This is an hour later same test


----------



## Nima

Congratulations!


----------



## laurarebecca1

PeanutWhereRU said:


> I don't mind you asking.. I Actually found out i was pregnant at my fertility consultation appointment.. the nurse made me do a test and the Dr told me it wouldn't be possible as she just done a scan. Lo and behold that second line appeared! I never got to find out and the Dr now will not investigate as I have one child and I've also had 2 mc this year so they don't do anything until I've had 3.. I've given up on the idea of it ever happening again.

Oh peanut! What a tough journey! So nice to have someone who understands...I hope you get your bfp soon.

We too are unexplained...I ovulate every month etc hormones levels were wonky but I ovulated so they couldn’t work out why. We gave up trying basically for a few months then half heartedly charted 1 random month again (having charted for many years) and got pregnant that cycle!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Congrats MME!


----------



## mme

I’m not convinced to be honest. Only have a clearblue test left (not digi)
When do you suggest I use this ? Can’t get to the shops today


----------



## tdog

Oh @mme I see that :) yey:happydance: with blue dye I'd wait until fmu so prob tomorrow what make is the blue dye? Xx

AFM ff has put me at 3dpo today I no I'm not I no I ovulated yesterday so I put myself 1dpo xx


----------



## mme

It’s a clearblue one tdog, the wait is a killer !


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> It’s a clearblue one tdog, the wait is a killer !

Is it a early detection one hun I no they are supose to be 10 miu the plus ones are 25 miu xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@mme that looks like a pretty convincing line to me! I wouldn’t be able to wait to do the clearblue, I’d go with limiting fluids and not going for a wee for 3-4 hours then testing again today!


----------



## tdog

Tbh I'd do what @jellybeanxx says but that's me tho :haha: I just like to poas anyway lol xx


----------



## mme

I did the clear blue as you know me if there is a test in The house I will pee on it ! 
I see the faintest shadow maybe you can’t see in the pic. I feel disappointed and with it being a blue dye one im not holding out any hope. May try and get out this eve to get another


----------



## tdog

@mme I think I see a shadow on that I can't tell fingers crossed you can get out and get some xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@mme the clearblue ones are not as sensitive as FRER. I definitely see the line and can see it when it dried as well. I would go get more FRER if you can. Congrats!


----------



## NewandNervous

Hi Ladies

Can i join - annoying cycle..... didnt get peak on CBFM so no idea when i ov'd. Dont temp and dont get much CM so just a waiting game. Im hoping i did actually ovulate but missed it. Im on CD31 now and geot highs on CBFM from CD12 so was thinking i maybe od'v around CD 14/15. If i did at all.

I didnt get my usual post ovulation sore boobs so not holding out much hope. Dont want to test until im sure im late (cycles vary from 28-36 days) so trying to wait until after CD36. 

No real symptoms yet other than lightheadness and tiredness but that could be a virus or something. 

So frustrating as i dont know how long i have to wait. I find AF arriving easier to take than a BFN so dont want to test prematurely


----------



## tdog

NewandNervous said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can i join - annoying cycle..... didnt get peak on CBFM so no idea when i ov'd. Dont temp and dont get much CM so just a waiting game. Im hoping i did actually ovulate but missed it. Im on CD31 now and geot highs on CBFM from CD12 so was thinking i maybe od'v around CD 14/15. If i did at all.
> 
> I didnt get my usual post ovulation sore boobs so not holding out much hope. Dont want to test until im sure im late (cycles vary from 28-36 days) so trying to wait until after CD36.
> 
> No real symptoms yet other than lightheadness and tiredness but that could be a virus or something.
> 
> So frustrating as i dont know how long i have to wait. I find AF arriving easier to take than a BFN so dont want to test prematurely

:hi: welcome fingers crossed for you and :dust: how frustrating for you not knowing when your cycles are xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@mme hope you managed to get more tests! Keeping everything crossed for you! 

Welcome @NewandNervous good luck!

I called for my blood tests results and the receptionist said the doctor had looked at them and they were all normal. Which is good obviously but I feel weirdly disappointed there isn’t something obvious to “fix”. I’ve asked for a copy though as last time they said they were normal my LH/FSH ratio was completely off. Will be able to pick them up tomorrow!


----------



## tdog

Awww @jellybeanxx glad everything fine but not so glad they can't see anything:hugs: xx

I did another opk and it's fainter but normally the line is none existence :haha: xx


----------



## mme

I didn’t get chance so hoping to go in the morning. Will keep you all posted x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your results :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jelly I hope you get answers. I don’t think all doctors know about the lh:fsh ratio. They see the numbers and that they are in normal range but don’t pay attention to the ratio. 

AFM: 5dpo, temps are rising but weird thing is I’ve got 2 spots. Never get spots until few days before AF! And I am sooo tired!


----------



## mme

Laura I broke out in spots at 4dpo this cycle and same as you I’ve never broke out that early before for me was a day or two before af. 12 dpo today and constantly going to the bathroom to check for spotting which usually starts 2-3 days before af. Af for me due sat/sun


----------



## tdog

Morning ladies well yesterday I put wrong temp in ff put it right and ff has took away my crosshairs by the looks of my chart it looks like I ovd yesterday but I no was 31st Oct as I felt it :shrug: I have a bit of a cold tho so maybe that's why my temp all over :cry: xx

@laurarebecca1 spots can be a good sign aswell I remember breaking out with my last pregnancy fingers crossed and I was 4dpo when I broke out xx


----------



## tdog

Just been to loo and my cm is egg white :shrug: my tests are still darkish aswell xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Oooo that’s good to hear! Fingers crossed for me!

Tdog no idea what’s going on with that! Maybe your body tried but didn’t ovulate and today/tomorrow it will?

Good luck MME!


----------



## tdog

Oh I don't no whats going on can't wait for this cycle to be over tbh:cry: so I think we haven't caught this month either now the way this cycle is :( xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog it feels so cruel when FF takes those crosshairs away! Hopefully you can figure out what your body is doing soon.

@laurarebecca1 hopefully the spots are a good sign! 
You’re right about doctors not really knowing about the FSH/LH ratio, I think they just check the individual results against the normal levels. It’s frustrating though as it took years for my PCOS to be diagnosed and if that ratio had been looked at when I started getting tested, I might’ve been diagnosed sooner. 

Just waiting for DS2 to finish his nap then I’m going to go get the results print out and see what it says!


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx you must be so frustrated with it all xx

I no this cycle has thrown me and yes I was upset about the crosshairs but see what happens in next few days xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@jellybeanxx I am also glad the results seem normal but I think it is smart you having a look for yourself! I really wish you were not in limbo anymore. That has to be the most frustrating thing when TTC.


----------



## tdog

Question ladies when I do my temp I always do it twice when I first wake up and I always go by second reading what reading would you ladies do? And would you just stick to the once? Xx


----------



## mme

Could only get hold of the cheap clear and simple tests and nothing stark white! Back ache has also started now so expecting af tomorrow. A case of more frer indents giving people false hope ! 
This is the closest I’ve been to a positive and I’m gutted. Don’t think I’m going to bother with frers again


----------



## Momof2onetube

Sorry @mme those FRERs are absolutely nasty to some of us! :hugs: I’m due for AF tomorrow too


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Question ladies when I do my temp I always do it twice when I first wake up and I always go by second reading what reading would you ladies do? And would you just stick to the once? Xx

I do it once but if it looks unusual I’ll do 3 and take average x


----------



## laurarebecca1

Sorry MME!


----------



## tdog

@mme So sorry hun :hugs: xx

@laurarebecca1 Thanks hun that's what I thought that's why I do it twice xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I’m out :cry: CD1 here. Feeling pretty down. Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@mme I’m so sorry :hugs: indents and evaps are the worst!

@tdog I always used to just do it the once! I was convinced if I moved or waited too long it would mess up my temps. Mine were all over the place when I was doing bbt though. It’s one of the reasons I got an Ava.

@Hoping4numbr3 thanks! Hope you’re doing well!

I got the print out of my results and the LH/FSH ratio looks fine which really surprised me. I’ve attached a photo in case anyone else can see something I’ve missed but it all looks okay to me. Why have my periods just stopped after being regular for so long though?! How am I meant to fix it if I can’t figure out what’s wrong? :cry:

 



Attached Files:







7652D607-1CB5-436F-974A-047439C1DC50.jpeg
File size: 1.6 MB
Views: 2


----------



## laurarebecca1

Sorry momof2 :(

Tdog did you say you were feeling under the weather? Let’s see your temp tomorrow, I hope it yields info for you!

Jelly those results are great! Exactly the same as what mine have done! Gone from crazy out of whack to apparently completely normal. Not sure I believe mine though! I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## mme

Just to update I’ve started spotting brown. Af is definitely a day or two away. I’m so gutted I’ve literally cried for the last hour. Don’t think I can take this anymore now. Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## laurarebecca1

mme said:


> Just to update I’ve started spotting brown. Af is definitely a day or two away. I’m so gutted I’ve literally cried for the last hour. Don’t think I can take this anymore now. Good luck to everyone else x

I’m sorry MME!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

So sorry @mme and @Momof2onetube


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Momof2onetube cross posted with you before. So sorry AF got you :hugs: 

@laurarebecca1 so weird for it to just go back to normal! It would’ve made sense for me a few weeks ago when my cycles are regular but this random long ass cycle has no explaination! 

@mme I’m so sorry for the spotting :hugs:


----------



## tdog

@mme & @Momof2onetube So sorry ladies:hugs: xx

@laurarebecca1 I have a bit of a cold again :cry: so I think that be why my temp all over aswell, only 2dpo and I have really bad heartburn already but the I normally have heartburn a couple days before af not weeks :haha: this month just feels so strange lol xx

@jellybeanxx them results look good so it's just a mystery what's going on then xx


----------



## ShorteeGirl01

Hey ladies! I'm new to this, all though have been a member for a long time lol this is also my first time properly ttc, so I'm very new to this. I'm 28.
I'm also in my tww. I got a positive clearblue opk on the 26th October. So I think that puts me at 8dpo. 
The only things I can think of that is different is that my boobs were tender since 3dpo then it went away and came back yesterday which was 7dpo. Also yesterday I had light twinges on the left side of ovary/uterus. Had a sore lower back for the last two days, not as bad today though. Tmi I have like watery/creamy white cm with little white (I wouldn't say lumps) but tiny white bead looking things mixed in. And obviously no itching or burning. I've never had this before. I usually gets real bad cramps the same day af arrives but I'm not due for another weekish. Also cried like a baby when watching a soap today I dont want to test until the 9th November cause I dont wanna get my hopes up. This tww is driving me crazy it's the only thing on my mind


----------



## laurarebecca1

Welcome shortee! Good luck!

Tdog- I hope your temps settle down, but if you’re temps are off you might have to manually put in o this month? 

Jelly what does your chart look like now?

AFM temp has dipped today and I’m cramping :(


----------



## tdog

@ShorteeGirl01 :hi: welcome good luck to you baby :dust: the tww is a nightmare tbh xx

@laurarebecca1 Sorry about temp drop buy that could be implantation do you think? My temp has gone up aswell ff put my crosshairs back in and I'm 5dpo apparently:haha: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @ShorteeGirl01 :hi: welcome good luck to you baby :dust: the tww is a nightmare tbh xx
> 
> @laurarebecca1 Sorry about temp drop buy that could be implantation do you think? My temp has gone up aswell ff put my crosshairs back in and I'm 5dpo apparently:haha: xx

Haha are you 3dpo now? Based on your ovulation pain? 
I hope it’s just an implantation dip, here’s my chart!


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @ShorteeGirl01 :hi: welcome good luck to you baby :dust: the tww is a nightmare tbh xx
> 
> @laurarebecca1 Sorry about temp drop buy that could be implantation do you think? My temp has gone up aswell ff put my crosshairs back in and I'm 5dpo apparently:haha: xx

Haha are you 3dpo now? Based on your ovulation pain? 
I hope it’s just an implantation dip, here’s my chart!


----------



## tdog

Oh it could be implantation then :) yea 3dpo today based on my ovulation pain I have period cramping aswell sometimes I do get period cramping for the full tww so I'm not expecting much tbh xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Oh it could be implantation then :) yea 3dpo today based on my ovulation pain I have period cramping aswell sometimes I do get period cramping for the full tww so I'm not expecting much tbh xx

When are you planning on testing? Haha yes already thinking about it! Let’s see my dip is implantation, how long after that would I expect a positive?


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> When are you planning on testing? Haha yes already thinking about it! Let’s see my dip is implantation, how long after that would I expect a positive?

Well you no me I was going to leave in till I'm 10dpo but knowing me I will on Tues which is 6dpo again lol, usually it 2-3 days after suspected implantation xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@ShorteeGirl01 welcome and good luck!

@tdog could you be a couple of days ahead and your dip was implantation? I’m hopeful for you!

@laurarebecca1 how many DPO are you? The dip could be a good sign! 
My temps are consistently low again. Here’s my chart...


----------



## jellybeanxx

@ShorteeGirl01 welcome and good luck!

@tdog could you be a couple of days ahead and your dip was implantation? I’m hopeful for you!

@laurarebecca1 how many DPO are you? The dip could be a good sign! 
My temps are consistently low again. Here’s my chart...


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tdog haha wouldn’t expect anything less!
I’m going to try hold out until Wednesday which is 10dpo but will see what temps do, hopefully they shoot back up tomorrow!

Jelly I am 6dpo today! It must be so frustrating! Have the doctors made a plan of action?


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx I thought that but why would I have ovulation pain couple days after if I ovulated then? Tbh I remember that day I was in a bit of pain also on my ovaries, I'm hoping aswell looking into all sorts :rofl: xx


----------



## Nima

Tdo


tdog said:


> @jellybeanxx I thought that but why would I have ovulation pain couple days after if I ovulated then? Tbh I remember that day I was in a bit of pain also on my ovaries, I'm hoping aswell looking into all sorts :rofl: xx

 Tdog maybe you have a luteal cyst? It happens to me sometimes and then the pain developes only a couple of days after o. Just thinking out loud, don't know


----------



## tdog

I don't no either hun shall soon see which one right tho lol xx


----------



## Vicky1066

Hi ladies I’m also in my 2ww I’m on d9iui and going crazy x


----------



## tdog

Vicky1066 said:


> Hi ladies I’m also in my 2ww I’m on d9iui and going crazy x

:hi: hun yep the tww is a nightmare :haha: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Feeling so rubbish tonight! Got a migraine which is making me feel so sick :( feeling really sorry for myself!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Feeling so rubbish tonight! Got a migraine which is making me feel so sick :( feeling really sorry for myself!

Awww no hun hope you feel better soon nothing worse than a migraine :hugs: xx


----------



## tdog

This cycle has thrown me this are my ovulation tests to me cd16-17 were light then yesterday and today seem dark again :shrug: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 hope you feel better soon! My doctor said to come back in a week or two if AF still hasn’t shown and they can give me something to get it started. She also said she could speak to the specialist about restarting metformin but wanted to see the blood test results first.

@tdog you’re having a crazy cycle! I remember reading something a while ago about how ovulation pain isn’t a great way to determine when ovulation occurs as it can be caused by other things relating to ovulation (like the egg maturing or moving down the Fallopian tubes) rather than just the actual popping out.


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> This cycle has thrown me this are my ovulation tests to me cd16-17 were light then yesterday and today seem dark again :shrug: xx
> 
> View attachment 1046776

Out of interest have you take a pregnancy test? You’ve had so many days of positives now!


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx I read that somewhere aswell so confused about it I wonder if that's what maybe is then instead of it poping out then (so to speak lol) xx

@laurarebecca1 I did as I thought the same as you u can see a shadow my me eyes are wonkey :rofl: I'll attach pic haven't got any first response yet but getting them answer ones delivered soon xx


----------



## tdog

I also read earlier (because Dr Google is great) that someone had positive opks for the whole time never went away so she thought she hadn't ovulated and turns out she was pregnant she done a test at 6dpo aswell xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> I also read earlier (because Dr Google is great) that someone had positive opks for the whole time never went away so she thought she hadn't ovulated and turns out she was pregnant she done a test at 6dpo aswell xx
> View attachment 1046777

Not sure I can see anything but my eyes are useless! 
Crazy the stories you read! Eager to see both our temps tomorrow morning!


----------



## tdog

I no I'm eager to see them also :) if ff is right I'll be 6dpo tomorrow if not then by me in 3dpo ff is never wrong usually lol xx


----------



## tdog

Just done another opk and the cassette pregnancy test aswell while I was at it :rofl: xx


----------



## JJB2

I see something pink on the test area!!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jelly have you had to start your period before or has it always just come after a long cycle? (If that makes sense?) 

Tdog I see something! Does it have colour? 

AFM Temp went up but not as much as I wanted. Don’t think it was implantation dip after all...not hopeful anymore


----------



## Vicky1066

tdog said:


> :hi: hun yep the tww is a nightmare :haha: xx

So I caved and tested and I’m sure I got a faint positive


----------



## laurarebecca1

Vicky1066 said:


> So I caved and tested and I’m sure I got a faint positive

Picture?


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 Yea it has colour but now thinking bad test :cry: I did one this morn with fmu I can see a shadow but nothing like that my temp has gone up also xx


----------



## tdog

Vicky1066 said:


> So I caved and tested and I’m sure I got a faint positive

Yes we need to see pics :) xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tdog I’m wondering if you ovulated the 2nd? And the dip and rise was ovulation? Which links in with your still positive opks? 
I don’t see anything in those tests, can you?


----------



## tdog

I had what I thought was ovulation pain on the 31st normally my opks go negative straight after, I see a shadow but I also see a shadow :rofl: ff normally spot on so dont no I'll either have af 13th or the 15th lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hi ladies will catch up with all whats happened in a min but I am having a crazy cycle! The last 2 cycles I've Od on cd 17 but this cycle my temps have been so low and I didn't get my positive opks when I normally do. However ff gave me crosshairs and said I o on cd 14. I don't believe that I did but cos of my temps ff gave me the dotted crosshairs. I got a positve and smiley opk on cd 18 so ff took away my crosshairs. I've not been able to do any opks since cd18 cos I've been away so just assumed I'd o and temps would rise. But as you can see from my chart temps are dropping really don't think I'm gonna o this cycle cd20 now


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hi ladies will catch up with all whats happened in a min but I am having a crazy cycle! The last 2 cycles I've Od on cd 17 but this cycle my temps have been so low and I didn't get my positive opks when I normally do. However ff gave me crosshairs and said I o on cd 14. I don't believe that I did but cos of my temps ff gave me the dotted crosshairs. I got a positve and smiley opk on cd 18 so ff took away my crosshairs. I've not been able to do any opks since cd18 cos I've been away so just assumed I'd o and temps would rise. But as you can see from my chart temps are dropping really don't think I'm gonna o this cycle cd20 now


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hi ladies will catch up with all whats happened in a min but I am having a crazy cycle! The last 2 cycles I've Od on cd 17 but this cycle my temps have been so low and I didn't get my positive opks when I normally do. However ff gave me crosshairs and said I o on cd 14. I don't believe that I did but cos of my temps ff gave me the dotted crosshairs. I got a positve and smiley opk on cd 18 so ff took away my crosshairs. I've not been able to do any opks since cd18 cos I've been away so just assumed I'd o and temps would rise. But as you can see from my chart temps are dropping really don't think I'm gonna o this cycle cd20 now


----------



## Vicky1066

tdog said:


> Yes we need to see pics :) xx

Hope I’m not imagining it


----------



## Vicky1066

Fingers crossed


----------



## Vicky1066

laurarebecca1 said:


> Picture?


----------



## mme

CD1 for me :(

Good luck ladies x


----------



## tdog

@Vicky1066 congratulations deffo see that line xx

@mme so sorry hun :hugs: xx

@Kaymumof2 This is a crazy cycle ain't it bloody hell xx


----------



## Vicky1066

tdog said:


> @Vicky1066 congratulations deffo see that line xx
> 
> @mme so sorry hun :hugs: xx
> 
> @Kaymumof2 This is a crazy cycle ain't it bloody hell xx

I’m going to test again on Tuesday and hope it’s nice and dark and hope that af doesn’t arrive x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Yeah tdog. Can tell it's been halloween, the witch has been playing havoc with us I think. I'm gutted that I haven't O'd xx


----------



## tdog

@Kaymumof2 you will be :( I thought I wasn't going to ovulate either xx

@Vicky1066 it should be nice and dark by then :) xx

I did another ovulation test and went out and got a frer because let's face it I'm nuts :haha: xx


I feel I see something on the frer but could be just the nasty indents on them xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

I'm so confused and feel like this is a wasted cycle as no ovulation means no pregnancy can occur

I feel like maybe I see something on the test xx


----------



## tdog

@Kaymumof2 I feel I can see something aswell, fingers crossed you did ovulate how frustrating xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Vicky1066 Congrats!! BFP :) 

@Kaymumof2 I hope you get that positive OPK soon. 

@tdog I do not see anything on the FRER but I did see it on that one cassette test you did! Good luck. You know I had positive OPKS for awhile before I got my BFP.


----------



## tdog

@Hoping4numbr3 I new someone had and couldn't remember :haha: I remember you being the same because you didn't no if you ovulated or not is that right? Xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog yes. I had gotten a super positive test though and it ended up being that I ovulated like 2 days after that per my due date with this bub but yes I had dark opks until right before AF was due in which the opk was finally looking negative. I didn't get the positive test until like 4-5 days later I believe.


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @tdog yes. I had gotten a super positive test though and it ended up being that I ovulated like 2 days after that per my due date with this bub but yes I had dark opks until right before AF was due in which the opk was finally looking negative. I didn't get the positive test until like 4-5 days later I believe.

Oh you have given me hope :) ff has me as 6dpo which is normally right but I had the pains so my calculations I'd be 4dpo xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck @tdog if your opks are still looking dark just keep on DTD if you can cuz you never know. Your body could have tried to ovulate but didn't so it may be trying again.


----------



## tdog

That's what I've been doing hopefully did you use a cb flashing and solid ovulation aswell? Xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog Yes I used Clearblue I got a solid smile when I wasn't actually ovulating which was backed up by the cheapies. The cheapie then went super positive and got the clearblue solid smiley on the non flashing kind so I knew it was accurate. Then I bought those First Response Ovulation tests because I never show positive on those and even those ones were positive for like a week after I ovulated lol. I looked back in this thread for you. I posted my last first reponse ovulation test on Sept 8th it looks like so it was like a week of positives a week before I got the positive HPT.


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @tdog Yes I used Clearblue I got a solid smile when I wasn't actually ovulating which was backed up by the cheapies. The cheapie then went super positive and got the clearblue solid smiley on the non flashing kind so I knew it was accurate. Then I bought those First Response Ovulation tests because I never show positive on those and even those ones were positive for like a week after I ovulated lol. I looked back in this thread for you. I posted my last first reponse ovulation test on Sept 8th it looks like so it was like a week of positives a week before I got the positive HPT.

Thank you hun :) I got solid smiley the day it said I ovulated and then the cheapie did and the other clear blue so must be right then but why would I get ovulation pain days after that? But my opks are still dark aswell and normally they go stark white xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog I definitely see something on the cassette test and I think I see something on the FRER! Fx that’s what’s causing all the positive OPKs!

@mme so sorry AF got you. All the best for this cycle!

@Kaymumof2 I hate it when FF gives crosshairs and takes them away again. It’s so confusing! I notice it does the dotted ones if you don’t put it EWCM at the time of ovulation.

@laurarebecca1 AF has always come on it’s own. My longest ever cycle was 84 days though and today is CD85 so I’m in unknown territory! The worrying thing is, I usually bleed for ages after a long cycle. I’ve had it a couple of times now where I’ve had to get medication to stop the bleeding. It can get really heavy so I tend to feel quite poorly from it. So there’s that to look forward to when AF eventually decides to show up!


----------



## tdog

I deffo see a shadow on the frer irl but shall see what happens next week or so xx

Hope you get sorted with the af situation what a nightmare your having xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jelly - Oh gosh that’s such a long cycle! I hope your af comes soon (or bfp!) 
And if it does come, that’s it’s not to heavy!

Tdog I don’t see anything on the FRER, but i can never see these faint lines! Good luck! Do you think you ovulated when FF says?


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks ladies. I just don't know why temps so low still as i got my positive opk on cd 18 now I'm cd20 and temps still low. I thought they would rise by now. Haven't been able to dtd since Friday when i got my positive either. Luckily we squeezed a quicky in fri night but nothing since. So I'm literally out this month. Really upset about it because it's yet another cycle with no bfp. I know alot of ladies been trying alot longer so I shouldn't really be selfish. Just hard when you don't even ovulate for a potential pregnancy to even happen. I had a silly little dream of telling everyone I'm pregnant on Christmas day. Like do something special as a pregnancy reveal. But that dream is slipping away. Sorry for the rant. Just feeling low today


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 I don't no tbh now reading about the pain could happen before during or after im baffled lol xx

@Kaymumof2 I wanted to do a Halloween reveal with a pumpkin or something that one slipped away, now I'm thinking Xmas aswell theirs still to me hun xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Aww bless you hun. I know just not feeling positive this year now. Especially if I don't O next cycle aswell xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Aww bless you hun. I know just not feeling positive this year now. Especially if I don't O next cycle aswell xx

Awww hunni :hugs: I no easier said but it will happen I try telling myself the same thing :flower: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Just have to keep everything crossed I guess xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Just have to keep everything crossed I guess xx

Deffo we in it together remember:hugs: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Defo. Thanks hun xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

What on earth is going on?


----------



## Kaymumof2

What on earth is going on?


----------



## tdog

Wow @Kaymumof2 that is a spike :shrug: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

I really have no idea why. I am feeling abit under the weather but surely it wouldn't shoot up that much would it? Xx


----------



## tdog

It's a possibility hun xx


----------



## tdog

I did test this morn also I swear I can see something xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

I feel like I see something on the cassette and frer tdog!

I took the cb and cheapie opk and both are now negative. But and this is really tmi and I am so sorry to be putting this but your the only people I can ask about it....here goes.....so when I peed to take the opks, fmu, I had cm hanging from me right down into the loo ( sorry!) Is this EWCM? I don't have any infection or anything. But if it is ewcm I'd of thought my opks would be positive or at least flashing. But both completely negative. So confused this cycle


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> I feel like I see something on the cassette and frer tdog!
> 
> I took the cb and cheapie opk and both are now negative. But and this is really tmi and I am so sorry to be putting this but your the only people I can ask about it....here goes.....so when I peed to take the opks, fmu, I had cm hanging from me right down into the loo ( sorry!) Is this EWCM? I don't have any infection or anything. But if it is ewcm I'd of thought my opks would be positive or at least flashing. But both completely negative. So confused this cycle

Oh I'm glad someone else maybe can see something :haha: 

That might be sticky cm but you can have ewcm or wet for couple days or a while after ovulation, sometime I have ewcm in the tww xx


----------



## tdog

Oh and my temp has dropped below cover line about aswell xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog I can see something, especially on the cassette one!

@Kaymumof2 have you taken your temp since then to check if you’ve got a fever? Could explain the massive spike. Though if you’re getting stretchy CM it could all be ovulation related!

I think the milestones like Christmas can be difficult when you’re TTC. When we started trying back in May, I was hopeful that I’d be pregnant by Christmas. Seems pretty unlikely for me now!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kay - I’m thinking you could have ovulated yesterday! I sometimes ovulate 48 hours after first positive opk.

Tdog- good luck with testing. I can’t see anything yet.

AFM: I’m 8dpo and still haven’t tested...Very proud of myself haha! Temp has gone back up...will see what tomorrow’s temp says and decide whether to test or not!


----------



## Nima

Laurarebecca your chart looks very good! And super timing too. Fx for you. 

Afm I'm very excited: got my first ewcm ever... so I'm on the train on the way to dear donor, although I never ovulate so early but just in case. Who knew cm could bring so much joy lol..


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 very restrained of you! Temps are looking good, fx for the testing!

@Nima good luck with the donor!


----------



## Nima

jellybeanxx said:


> @laurarebecca1 very restrained of you! Temps are looking good, fx for the testing!
> 
> @Nima good luck with the donor!

Thank you dear! I just discovered he now lives in the same building as a very good friend of mine, so i will also get to meet this friend, very happy about that .


----------



## laurarebecca1

Good luck Nima!


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 yey for holding back on testing :) more will power than me :rofl: xx

@Nima good luck with the donor :) :dust: xx

I no I no I did test again but have loads so they screaming at me :haha: xx



I ordered them answer tests from Amazon got 4 boxes one got delivered the other day so I thought strange not getting sent out so emailed them, she said that they had a new member of staff so she just getting use to it, got a email again today saying she went to send them out and they had sold out so getting a refund and I didn't realise they were 25 miu so frer it is then :haha: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks jelly i do feel ill today. Achy all over and sore throat but no temp at the moment so who knows? This cycle has been weird from the start. Just wanna get onto the next one now. You must be so frustrated by now. Would have been lovely to get a bfp for Christmas. Maybe we'll get a miracle!

Laura thank you! I actually have no idea when I o this cycle that's if I did at all. But if I have O then I've not dtd enough well done for resisting testing!


----------



## tdog

Just done this pic taken within 3 mins, I have cramping now tho my usual a week before af due to start :cry: xx


----------



## Nima

Sorry tdog, but don't count yourself out yet, it's still very very early. I hope the cramps go away. Hugs.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Sorry tdog :(


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog Have you done an OPK today? I only ask because I was cramping a week before my AF should have been due and that is when I actually ovulated it turns out..


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @tdog Have you done an OPK today? I only ask because I was cramping a week before my AF should have been due and that is when I actually ovulated it turns out..

Yea I have hun this was earlier xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Dang negative.. Well I hope the cramping is just from uterus stretches for baby haha!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Please tell me someone can see this line :?


----------



## tdog

OMG @laurarebecca1 I do see it mine is literally the same when inverted :) but deffo see that xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> OMG @laurarebecca1 I do see it mine is literally the same when inverted :) but deffo see that xx

Ahh I’m glad it’s not just me...going to FRER it in the morning and hope it’s not an evap. The fact I can see it inverted is making me think... I want to go to sleep now haha so I can get up and test!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Ahh I’m glad it’s not just me...going to FRER it in the morning and hope it’s not an evap. The fact I can see it inverted is making me think... I want to go to sleep now haha so I can get up and test!

I was like that when I could see on inverted I was excited can't wait to see your next test I'm going to also do one in morn :) oh fingers crossed told you that may have been implantation dip :) xx


----------



## tdog

Ladies please tell me you see that my eyes ain't going :loopy: I no it's late but something said to test :haha: who am I kidding when do I need a reason to test lol xx


----------



## JJB2

@laurarebecca1 I see it fingers crossed
@tdog I see it as well! Fingers crossed!
Cant wait to see the morning frers


----------



## Kaymumof2

Laura omg I see that really clearly! So excited to see the next one!

Tdog I see a line on yours too! Good luck with todays test!

AFM ff still hadn't confirmed O with my temps but gave me the option to change it and go by my positive opks/monitor which I did. So now it's put me as 3dpo. Anyone else swapped ff from temps to opk data instead?

I know I'm out anyway as didn't dtd enough. DH was ill through most of it. Managed a couple of time's but needed more to be covered especially as it was never 100%clear when I od (if I did) grrr I'm so down today. Frustrated with my body!


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Laura omg I see that really clearly! So excited to see the next one!
> 
> Tdog I see a line on yours too! Good luck with todays test!
> 
> AFM ff still hadn't confirmed O with my temps but gave me the option to change it and go by my positive opks/monitor which I did. So now it's put me as 3dpo. Anyone else swapped ff from temps to opk data instead?
> 
> I know I'm out anyway as didn't dtd enough. DH was ill through most of it. Managed a couple of time's but needed more to be covered especially as it was never 100%clear when I od (if I did) grrr I'm so down today. Frustrated with my body!

Awww hunni :hugs: our bodies like to mess with us and we get so frustrated ttc and stressed :( I have changed it a few time to see what it says and it's always a day or 2 out xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

So fed up right now plus I don't really know when af is due now. I think next cycle I'll try a more relaxed approach. No temping opks etc see if that helps. Bet it won't though lol xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> So fed up right now plus I don't really know when af is due now. I think next cycle I'll try a more relaxed approach. No temping opks etc see if that helps. Bet it won't though lol xx

Let’s see your chart?


----------



## Kaymumof2

This is how it looks now that I've changed it from temp results to opk results


----------



## Kaymumof2

This is how it looks now that I've changed it from temp results to opk results


----------



## Kaymumof2

This is how it looks now that I've changed it from temp results to opk results


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> This is how it looks now that I've changed it from temp results to opk results
> 
> View attachment 1046955

I’m sticking by o day as Sunday so I put you as 2dpo :)

Did you do opk on sat or sun?


----------



## Kaymumof2

No idea why it keeps posting 3 time's! Sorry!
Do you think so? I am really confused this time round


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> No idea why it keeps posting 3 time's! Sorry!
> Do you think so? I am really confused this time round

Yes did you do opks on sat or Sunday?


----------



## Kaymumof2

No I couldn't as I was away. Just got the positive opk and solid smiley on friday and just hoped I'd O within a day or so. Shame I couldn't dtd after fri either


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> No I couldn't as I was away. Just got the positive opk and solid smiley on friday and just hoped I'd O within a day or so. Shame I couldn't dtd after fri either

Looking at your chart, I would suggest you may have got a positive opk on the Saturday and then ovulated on the Sunday


----------



## tdog

These are my tests this morn going to get a frer today xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks Laura I'm rubbish at all this. Did you test today?


----------



## Kaymumof2

Something is still catching my eye tdog xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Something is still catching my eye tdog xx

Just waiting for frer to develop now I'm not hopeful tbh still early tho that's what keep telling myself lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Good luck! Can't wait to see x


----------



## tdog

Something is catching me eye on them but nothing obvious xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

FRER was bfn but think I can see something vvvvf on the other two cheapies


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tdog feel like I can see something on the ICs but nothing on the FRER. My FRER last time was pretty faint at 12dpo!

I’ve cramps so pretty sure I’m out!


----------



## tdog

It's hard to capture a faint line on camera lol I'll prob do another ic later my afternoon/evening wee is always better for tests xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck ladies!! :)


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 and @tdog I can see lines on your ICs but not your FRERs! So exciting though! Good luck!


----------



## tdog

Ladies I think I have the start of a :bfp: xx


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> @laurarebecca1 and @tdog I can see lines on your ICs but not your FRERs! So exciting though! Good luck!

 I got a Morrison's test need your eyes that's how I got my :bfp: with my last with a Morrison's test xx


----------



## tdog

The none inverted ones xx


----------



## tdog

Inverted ones xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tdog I feel I can see something! What did you get your bfps last times?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye


----------



## laurarebecca1

I tested again, 2 hour hold and still see a line, what do you guys think?

*this is batch number 4 of different ICs - if these are evaps I’m really unlucky!*


----------



## Kaymumof2

Laura I definitely see lines on your tests! Can't wait to see more and hope they get darker!

I think I see something tdog best of luck that it's blazing soon! X


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Tdog I feel I can see something! What did you get your bfps last times?

I got a very faint line at 7dpo and blazing at 9dpo with 3rd and 4th faint at 9dpo blazing at 11dpo xx


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> I tested again, 2 hour hold and still see a line, what do you guys think?
> 
> *this is batch number 4 of different ICs - if these are evaps I’m really unlucky!*
> 
> View attachment 1047013
> View attachment 1047014

I see lines also hun hopefully gets darker xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

The fact the FRER showed nothing though is throwing me! Do some people just not respond well to FRER? My 12dpo bfp last time was faint on FRER


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 frer never worked with me either hun I didn't get a line on them until 14dpo xx

Yep done more tests I can see a line on the ic but nothing on the others well on the cassette one I sort of can xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @laurarebecca1 frer never worked with me either hun I didn't get a line on them until 14dpo xx
> 
> Yep done more tests I can see a line on the ic but nothing on the others well on the cassette one I sort of can xx
> 
> View attachment 1047019
> View attachment 1047021
> View attachment 1047023
> View attachment 1047025
> View attachment 1047027

I can see lines on the IC and the cassette but no the other one.

Interesting that you got your bfp at different dpo! Why do you think you don’t react with Will FRERs?


----------



## tdog

Just don't understand it tbh that one earlier had a line and I was worried this would happen, but the cassette one is more noticeable now xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Just don't understand it tbh that one earlier had a line and I was worried this would happen, but the cassette one is more noticeable now xx

I hope it’s your bfp! 
I think mine are evaps, not sure whether to use a FRER tomorrow or just an IC


----------



## tdog

I sure hope so :) im going to use a frer and ic see what comes up xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog I can definitely see something on the cassette one. Those Morrisons ones drive me mad because the background is so dark and the casing casts a shadow which makes it hard to tell if there’s a line (can you tell I’ve spent way too long looking at these tests myself? :haha:)
Keeping everything crossed for you!

@laurarebecca1 I think I see something on those ICs. So exciting!


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog I can definitely see something on the cassette one. Those Morrisons ones drive me mad because the background is so dark and the casing casts a shadow which makes it hard to tell if there’s a line (can you tell I’ve spent way too long looking at these tests myself? :haha:)
> Keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> @laurarebecca1 I think I see something on those ICs. So exciting!

Thank you for looking hun that's why I said I needed your eyes :rofl: are asda the same background darkness can you remember? I can't remember now lol xx


----------



## tdog

This is the cassette ones dried :-k xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## tdog

Here's this morning's tests xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tdog, struggling to see anything on those tests :( 

AFM: chart is doing weird things, had a temp drop today to near coverline at 10dpo, usually happens no earlier than 12dpo. Implantation dip? I’ve attached this months chart and one overlaid with the past 4. I’m hoping my temp rises tomorrow and AF doesn’t come!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@laurarebecca1 I am hoping it is implantation dip for you! Come on big BFP!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@jellybeanxx How you doing hun? 

@tdog - I do not know if I can see lines. Sometimes on the cassette I think I can but not on the other tests. Sorry! I hope you get that BFP this cycle!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Forgot to add I had burning/tingling in uterus yesterday...different to cramps. Felt very weird.


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 My temp dropped again almost to cover line also, I can see nothing on them ics either :cry: sorry xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @laurarebecca1 My temp dropped again almost to cover line also, I can see nothing on them ics either :cry: sorry xx

I’m just wondering what the heck is happening with my chart. Think I might skip a day testing and see what temps do over next few days.


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> I’m just wondering what the heck is happening with my chart. Think I might skip a day testing and see what temps do over next few days.

Tbh I've thought the same buy can't stop :rofl: but you have to do what you think hun so weird xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Tbh I've thought the same buy can't stop :rofl: but you have to do what you think hun so weird xx

Haha watch me tomorrow...we’ll see if I stick to no testing


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hey ladies, good luck to everyone testing now! :dust: I’m just finishing up AF. Saw my gyno yesterday. The stupid lab I went to ran magnesium instead of progesterone so I still don’t know if it’s where it should be and have to repeat this cycle. GRR!


----------



## Bevziibubble

ugh how frustrating! :(


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

How annoying @Momof2onetube Hope you get some answers this next cycle or do not need them because you got your BFP


----------



## tdog

Just done another cassette one xx


----------



## tdog

Omg @Momof2onetube How frustrating for you hoping you get your bfp soon xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Momof2onetube that’s so frustrating! How did they manage to mix that up?! 

@tdog I’m not seeing it on those recent tests. Those cassette ones have been the most convincing so far! Hopefully something will start to show on other tests soon!

@laurarebecca1 hoping that’s an implantation dip for you! When I got a BFP with DS2, I had a two day dip in temps. I was convinced I was out! 

AFM, I got a letter from my GP today. I was impressed she took the time to write to me, I don’t think I’ve had that from a GP before! She said my blood test results were “reassuringly normal”. She thinks my lack is period is a combination of my PCOS and the fact I’m still breastfeeding. I don’t really agree on the breastfeeding bit as my prolactin is low enough and my cycles were normal until this one but never mind! 
She wants me to wait until Christmas (!) and then if I haven’t had AF by then, she wants to send me for a scan to rule out endometrial hypoplasia. Then she’ll induce a bleed but she has to make sure I’m definitely not pregnant before doing that.
So basically I’m in limbo until Christmas if AF doesn’t arrive! She said to book in a review then or I can contact her sooner if I want to discuss any of it.


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> @Momof2onetube that’s so frustrating! How did they manage to mix that up?!
> 
> @tdog I’m not seeing it on those recent tests. Those cassette ones have been the most convincing so far! Hopefully something will start to show on other tests soon!
> 
> @laurarebecca1 hoping that’s an implantation dip for you! When I got a BFP with DS2, I had a two day dip in temps. I was convinced I was out!
> 
> AFM, I got a letter from my GP today. I was impressed she took the time to write to me, I don’t think I’ve had that from a GP before! She said my blood test results were “reassuringly normal”. She thinks my lack is period is a combination of my PCOS and the fact I’m still breastfeeding. I don’t really agree on the breastfeeding bit as my prolactin is low enough and my cycles were normal until this one but never mind!
> She wants me to wait until Christmas (!) and then if I haven’t had AF by then, she wants to send me for a scan to rule out endometrial hypoplasia. Then she’ll induce a bleed but she has to make sure I’m definitely not pregnant before doing that.
> So basically I’m in limbo until Christmas if AF doesn’t arrive! She said to book in a review then or I can contact her sooner if I want to discuss any of it.


I agree the cassette ones are more convincing and tbh irl look like they getting darker, the Morrison's one I can see a shadow on so thinking just a shadow but I'll be going to asda later so ill get some of their own see if they any better lol, that's nice of the gp to send you a letter but making you wait until Xmas aswell :cry: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

It does feel like a long wait! I think I’ll probably be back at the GPs by the start of December if nothing happens. She probably factored in my impatience when she suggested Christmas, she knew if she’d said the start of December I’d have been there next week :haha:


----------



## tdog

:rofl: I'd be the same tbh I no when docs say wait until such a time I never do, like when they told me they will have to stop my diabetes tablets if I'm wanting to become pregnant I'd already stopped them and started trying :haha: they asked me when we are trying I said now :blush: xx


----------



## tdog

Yep I no I no I done another :rofl: :blush: xx


----------



## tdog

*Sorry photo overload 

*


----------



## Kaymumof2

Not sure that I see anything but good luck hun!


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Not sure that I see anything but good luck hun!

It's ok because I'm doubting my eyes now :rofl: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Sorry tdog I can’t see anything on those :(

AFM: temps gone back up...could see a vvvvf line on my IC this morning (didn’t do FRER) but didn’t have time to get a good photo of it. I’m seriously doubting my eyes haha serious line eye going on!
This is the only photo I got...and it’s hard to see

Edited to add: I’ve got a stinking cold and a bad cough...feeling very sorry for myself these past few days!


----------



## tdog

This morning's tests I'm defiantly seeing a line on the asda one and cassette but unsure with ic and frer xx


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Sorry tdog I can’t see anything on those :(
> 
> AFM: temps gone back up...could see a vvvvf line on my IC this morning (didn’t do FRER) but didn’t have time to get a good photo of it. I’m seriously doubting my eyes haha serious line eye going on!
> This is the only photo I got...and it’s hard to see
> 
> Edited to add: I’ve got a stinking cold and a bad cough...feeling very sorry for myself these past few days!
> 
> View attachment 1047122
> View attachment 1047123

I think I can see a faint line on ic hun I have a bit of a cold aswell xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> This morning's tests I'm defiantly seeing a line on the asda one and cassette but unsure with ic and frer xx
> 
> View attachment 1047124
> View attachment 1047125
> View attachment 1047127
> View attachment 1047129
> View attachment 1047130

I can see lines on the Asda and I think on the cassette too.
I’m going to go buy some Superdrug tests today I think (they are on offer at the moment for cheap!)


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog I’m seeing lines on all but the FRER in that last set of photos! Especially the last ones!

@laurarebecca1 I’m not seeing it on those ones, good luck with the Superdrug tests!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks jelly, how are you doing? Are you still temping?


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 I have the Superdrug ones aswell upstairs :haha: thank you for looking xx

@jellybeanxx I never get good results on frer with my last pregnancies I didn't get a line on them until 14dpo, how you feeling hun xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

I don’t think FRER are as sensitive as they say. At least not the UK ones!
I’m okay, still temping and my temps are still low. I keep getting cramps and thinking AF is going to start but nothing :shrug: so no change here really!


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx I don't think they are either tbh xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Ahhh how frustrating!

I went and bought 2 boxes of Superdrug tests so I have 4 tests sitting in my bag, trying to find a way I can test soon as I’ve had limited drink and a 3 hour hold


----------



## tdog

Oh @laurarebecca1 good luck :) xx


----------



## tdog

Ladies please tellnme you can see that? Had to get loads of pics to get a good photo lol xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog I think I see a pink shadow ? :) MAYBE lol


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @tdog I think I see a pink shadow ? :) MAYBE lol

I thought my eyes were playing tricks :haha: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog I think I can see it in the last photo!

@laurarebecca1 good luck with the test?

I’m getting really dizzy. Nearly fell over during the school run earlier! I’m desperate for it to be a sign that AF is finally coming!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about the dizziness!


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog I think I can see it in the last photo!
> 
> @laurarebecca1 good luck with the test?
> 
> I’m getting really dizzy. Nearly fell over during the school run earlier! I’m desperate for it to be a sign that AF is finally coming!

Oh no about the dizziness hun hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

I don’t this is my month...don’t think I’ll test again as sure I would have got a bfp by now if I was pregnant! 
I keep thinking I can see faint lines but I think it’s wishful thinking and just evaps


----------



## tdog

Awww @laurarebecca1 your not out until af arrives hopefully she don't:hugs: xx

I think I have line eyes ladies I'm sure the frer has a line but so hard to get a good pic xx


----------



## mme

Hi ladies I’ve been lurking just not posting as same as every month af hits and I stay away for a few days as it’s hard.

Please remind me all what dpo you all are 

I need to ask a question, I’m on CD5 today woke this morning and dry from last night, had pads on all day and tiny bit of brown spotting like when af is due, this eve back to bright red blood a pad full, does this sound abnormal? Quite worried


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog I’m sure I see something on that FRER! I’ve been looking at your tests so much though that my line eye is probably as bad as yours now :haha:

@mme could it have been a clot that’s come out at the end? Keep an eye on the bleeding and if it gets really heavy then get some medical advice. Hope it eases off!


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Hi ladies I’ve been lurking just not posting as same as every month af hits and I stay away for a few days as it’s hard.
> 
> Please remind me all what dpo you all are
> 
> I need to ask a question, I’m on CD5 today woke this morning and dry from last night, had pads on all day and tiny bit of brown spotting like when af is due, this eve back to bright red blood a pad full, does this sound abnormal? Quite worried

I'm between 8-10 dpo ff has me at 10 tho and it's normally right lol.

My period are like that sometimes the hun it's normal for me every month you'll find your period to be different xx


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog I’m sure I see something on that FRER! I’ve been looking at your tests so much though that my line eye is probably as bad as yours now :haha:
> 
> @mme could it have been a clot that’s come out at the end? Keep an eye on the bleeding and if it gets really heavy then get some medical advice. Hope it eases off!

:rofl: you prob have got line eye I have bloody line eye I think :haha: xx


----------



## tdog

Sorry ladies when I did them last tests my wee was diluted so I've not long been again and this... I've had to take it out case as you can see it's all scratchy and cloudy xx


----------



## Convie

hey girls sorry I haven't been on much this month, just thought I'd come check up on you all :lol:
I haven't tested yet this month don't think I will at all as its so unlikely I caught the egg this month, but it's okay because.. Chris is home early!!... for a day then he gets deployed again, but still :rofl:

tdog I see a line on the frer but not the others :(


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> hey girls sorry I haven't been on much this month, just thought I'd come check up on you all :lol:
> I haven't tested yet this month don't think I will at all as its so unlikely I caught the egg this month, but it's okay because.. Chris is home early!!... for a day then he gets deployed again, but still :rofl:
> 
> tdog I see a line on the frer but not the others :(


Hey hunni :hi: was woundering how you were. Awww at least he be home soon but oh no for him going back, you never no you might have caught the egg xx


----------



## Convie

it's so unlikely so I'm not thinking about it this month which has resulted in me not coming on here :lol: I'm just preparing for next month and December :happydance:


----------



## tdog

Oh @Convie fingers crossed for you :) xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

@tdog I see it on the opened test for sure! Good luck hun :dust:


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> @tdog I see it on the opened test for sure! Good luck hun :dust:

Thank you hunni :) had to take apart due to it being rubbish lol, Paul said he has had heartburn for 3 days now sign maybe :-k lol xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

@tdog sympathy symptoms? :rofl: hopefully hun!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tdog I see that clear as day!

AFM: temp took a 0.55c dive this morning (slept with mouth open though) AF due Sunday. Won’t be testing anymore.
Good luck to everyone still to test!!!

Look at my horrendous nose dive! It’s even lower than any of my pre o temps!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 wow that is a nose dive :cry: xx

I tested this morn *warning photo overload* xx


----------



## tdog

Then I done a frer and can you see what I'm seeing? Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

I see something too!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I see it @tdog!! 

@laurarebecca1 that’s quite the drop! Do you normally get a drop like that?


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> I see it @tdog!!
> 
> @laurarebecca1 that’s quite the drop! Do you normally get a drop like that?

Nope nothing like that. Usually 0.15/0.2 drop 12/13dpo. It’s so dramatic haha I hope that doesn’t mean an awful af coming


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 it could be an anomaly? Or maybe even implantation!


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @laurarebecca1 it could be an anomaly? Or maybe even implantation!

Not holding out much hope 12dpo is too late for implantation. Will see what tomorrow’s temp is but probs just in prep for af to arrive


----------



## jellybeanxx

I’M SPOTTING!!!! It’s only a tiny bit of pink CM really but it’s something! Lots of cramps and lower back pain too so hopefully AF is on her way :witch: :happydance:
It’s sad that I’m this happy about the possibility of a period :haha:


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> I’M SPOTTING!!!! It’s only a tiny bit of pink CM really but it’s something! Lots of cramps and lower back pain too so hopefully AF is on her way :witch: :happydance:
> It’s sad that I’m this happy about the possibility of a period :haha:

:happydance: hopefully this is it I have everything crossed for you :) xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> I’M SPOTTING!!!! It’s only a tiny bit of pink CM really but it’s something! Lots of cramps and lower back pain too so hopefully AF is on her way :witch: :happydance:
> It’s sad that I’m this happy about the possibility of a period :haha:

Oh jelly, I’m so happy this cycle may be over for you! What does your chart look like now?


----------



## jellybeanxx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Oh jelly, I’m so happy this cycle may be over for you! What does your chart look like now?

The current state of my chart...


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> The current state of my chart...
> 
> View attachment 1047305

What a crazy chart...looks like you ovulated twice (I know not possible). I hope this gives you a fresh start!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you <3


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@jellybeanxx YAY!!! NOT sad at all. I hope it picks up!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tdog have you tested again?


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Tdog have you tested again?

Yes hun xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Yes hun xx
> 
> View attachment 1047331
> View attachment 1047333
> View attachment 1047335
> View attachment 1047336

Looking forward to seeing your morning tests! My eye is drawn to something on those but not as dark as this mornings


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Looking forward to seeing your morning tests! My eye is drawn to something on those but not as dark as this mornings

Do you think? My last pregnancies my evening pre was better to test :shrug: I no every pregnancy different xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I’m so frustrated. My AF is STILL lingering. Mostly just tinged cm now but I usually only last 6 days :cry: I’m on cd8 now. Definitely makes me think chem and this cycle will be screwed up!


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> I’m so frustrated. My AF is STILL lingering. Mostly just tinged cm now but I usually only last 6 days :cry: I’m on cd8 now. Definitely makes me think chem and this cycle will be screwed up!

Awww no :cry: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Do you think? My last pregnancies my evening pre was better to test :shrug: I no every pregnancy different xx

Yeah the one you took out because it was cracked was by far the clearest!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Yeah the one you took out because it was cracked was by far the clearest!

I'll be doing another of them in morn no doubt have to crack that open aswell xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> I'll be doing another of them in morn no doubt have to crack that open aswell xx

Good luck!


----------



## tdog

Morning lovely ladies these are this morning's tests xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

I don’t think I can see anything on those tests this morning but could just be my eyes!

AFM: woke up to af :( which means a 12 day lutuel phase unless ff got it wrong. Usually my LP is 14, I’ve had 1 13 and 1 15


----------



## jellybeanxx

So sorry for AF @laurarebecca1 :hugs:

@tdog I think I maybe see something in the last one?

AFM I’ve had a bit more spotting so hoping it’ll become full flow soon and not just be a few days of tiny bits like earlier in this ridiculous cycle. 
Me and my friends managed to get tickets for the Spice Girls tour though so today is a good day :haha:


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> I don’t think I can see anything on those tests this morning but could just be my eyes!
> 
> AFM: woke up to af :( which means a 12 day lutuel phase unless ff got it wrong. Usually my LP is 14, I’ve had 1 13 and 1 15

Awww no hunni so so sorry :hugs: xx

Funny you should say you can't see nothing I done a frer aswell:)


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@tdog I see the line clearly on those!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!!


----------



## tdog

Thank you ladies :flower: xx


----------



## tdog

I forgot I had these hidden I've read somewhere they are 50-100 miu these are the frrr ones. Xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Congrats tdog!!! Bfp for sure!


----------



## Momof2onetube

YAY @tdog congrats hun!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Congratulation x


----------



## tdog

Thank you ladies xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

OMG @tdog!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> OMG @tdog!!! Congratulations!!!!

Thank you @jellybeanxx :) How are you now anymore sign of af? Xx


----------



## mme

Congratulations tdog ! X


----------



## jellybeanxx

tdog said:


> Thank you @jellybeanxx :) How are you now anymore sign of af? Xx

Some more spotting and really painful cramps. Swinging between hopeful and having no faith in my body to manage anything properly :haha:


----------



## tdog

Morning my lovely ladies well just using tests now so did my last asda last super drug I have babyplan ones one step strip and cassette here they are 
One step strip

One step cassette

Superdrug

Asda

And babyplan


----------



## tdog

Then I decided right I'm doing my frer clear blue line and digi and look :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Nothing like seeing it on the digi!!!
Frer loads darker than yesterday x


----------



## tdog

xxmyheartxx said:


> Nothing like seeing it on the digi!!!
> Frer loads darker than yesterday x

I no it's loads darker I put them side by side but forgot to take pic lol xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## tdog

Yesterday and today's xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines! :)


----------



## tdog

Bevziibubble said:


> Great lines! :)

:) thank you xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Woohoo! Those other tests are so rubbish compared with the FRER! 
So nice to see it on a digital!!!

P.s who are we going to rely on now to poas from 6dpo hahahahaha!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Woohoo! Those other tests are so rubbish compared with the FRER!
> So nice to see it on a digital!!!
> 
> P.s who are we going to rely on now to poas from 6dpo hahahahaha!

I no sorry :haha: I'll check in with you ladies aswell I won't just leave you in limbo your all like my little internet family :hugs: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

OH MY GOD TDOG! Congratulations! I am absolutely over the moon for you! Incredible news I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 month's! Xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> OH MY GOD TDOG! Congratulations! I am absolutely over the moon for you! Incredible news I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 month's! Xx

Thank you so much hun I thought this month wasn't it as I was so unsure when ovulated had so many positive opks aswell this will be why then eh :haha: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Absolutely but what wonderful news! What did Paul say? Xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Absolutely but what wonderful news! What did Paul say? Xx

He shocked it's happened but pleased as he says no more pressure PMSL:rofl: but he happy xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Lmao! Bless. I am so thrilled for you. And the digi! What a beautiful sight! So your due in July? Xx


----------



## JJB2

Once again congrats @tdog im so happy for you!!


----------



## tdog

Thank you ladies yes I'll be due prob around 23rd July xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Lovely in the 6 weeks holidays too so at least you won't have to worry about school runs straight after having baby. So cute xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Lovely in the 6 weeks holidays too so at least you won't have to worry about school runs straight after having baby. So cute xx

Trouble is I always come early Beth was 36+6 Noah was 35+5 Aaron was 36+6 and Ethan was 35+5 Are you sensing a Patten here :haha: xx


----------



## JJB2

So ladies. Im CD26 I dont think this cycle I had a blazing positive opk I didnt temp I did have ovulation pains around when test were dark and I had ewcm. I got my progestore checked on cd21 which came back less than 1 sonmy doctor said I didnt ovulate. Even tho she said I didnt I kept testing all hpt are negative but just to do it I did an opk strip and it came back blazing positive!!! Could I just be ovulating now????


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> So ladies. Im CD26 I dont think this cycle I had a blazing positive opk I didnt temp I did have ovulation pains around when test were dark and I had ewcm. I got my progestore checked on cd21 which came back less than 1 sonmy doctor said I didnt ovulate. Even tho she said I didnt I kept testing all hpt are negative but just to do it I did an opk strip and it came back blazing positive!!! Could I just be ovulating now????
> 
> View attachment 1047538

That's a possibility hun I'd babydance just in case but if you remember my opks were positive last week and now look I'd keep testing xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

So happy for you @tdog :happydance:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OMG Congrats @tdog I am so excited for you!


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> OMG Congrats @tdog I am so excited for you!

Thankyou so much :) I'll be ringing my diabetic nurse in morn to arrange it all xx


----------



## Convie

congrats tdog!!! :happydance:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Sooooo happy to see that digital confirmation @tdog! Congratulations again my lovely! Do stick around, I’ll want updates from you! :hugs:


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> Sooooo happy to see that digital confirmation @tdog! Congratulations again my lovely! Do stick around, I’ll want updates from you! :hugs:

You ain't get rid of me that easily :rofl: I'll be here keeping an eye on you all :) xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey ladies I'm cd32 and still waiting to ovulate. I'm feeling super deflated with it all now. Just want to cry!


----------



## Nima

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Hey ladies I'm cd32 and still waiting to ovulate. I'm feeling super deflated with it all now. Just want to cry!

Sorry peanut :hugs:


----------



## tdog

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Hey ladies I'm cd32 and still waiting to ovulate. I'm feeling super deflated with it all now. Just want to cry!

Oh peanut so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## Babydreaming9

Congrats Tdog!!!! I’ve been quietly following this thread waiting for your positive! :hugs:


----------



## tdog

Babydreaming9 said:


> Congrats Tdog!!!! I’ve been quietly following this thread waiting for your positive! :hugs:

Thank you so much :flower: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry peanut! I hope you ovulate very soon!


----------



## HLx

Congratulations! Af due the 19th, but I got a negative on test today, we've done all we can with month also had blazing positives on opks on the 4th and 5th November, also feeling a tad bit off today, with pinching pains in uterus, fingers crossed!


----------



## tdog

HLx said:


> Congratulations! Af due the 19th, but I got a negative on test today, we've done all we can with month also had blazing positives on opks on the 4th and 5th November, also feeling a tad bit off today, with pinching pains in uterus, fingers crossed!

Fingers crossed hunni :dust: xx


----------



## HLx

tdog said:


> Fingers crossed hunni :dust: xx

Thank you!! It's so exciting, if it happens this month first month TTC I'll be pretty impressed! I have 2 children already, both were pill babies, so I never experienced the tww before :-k


----------



## HLx

tdog said:


> Then I decided right I'm doing my frer clear blue line and digi and look :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> View attachment 1047489
> View attachment 1047490
> View attachment 1047491
> View attachment 1047492

Omg all your cheapies look exactly like mine right now, so tempted to get a digital!!!


----------



## tdog

HLx said:


> Omg all your cheapies look exactly like mine right now, so tempted to get a digital!!!

I'd get a frer hun as this one was 9dpo xx



I was either 9-11 I think 9dpo xx


----------



## HLx

tdog said:


> I'd get a frer hun as this one was 9dpo xx
> 
> View attachment 1047653
> 
> 
> 
> I just popped out to get a frer I'm only 7 or 8dpo, it's a clear negative, but as I'm feeling right now I'm guessing baby had only just implanted either today or yesterday, due to the pinching feeling I have going on, that is if not has worked this month!
> 
> I was either 9-11 I think 9dpo xx


----------



## HLx

Frer just now 7/8 dpo- negative


----------



## HLx

I think tiredness has set in, I swore I see a shadow when holding it up to the light, I'm not so sure?


----------



## HLx

I was wrong.... ignore me :-=


----------



## tdog

Id try again tomorrow or next hun if you are implanting today then takes couple days for txt to get in to the pee good luck xx

I did a internet cheapie cassette one yesterday and today just to see if gets darker or how dark it is this is what they look like xx


----------



## HLx

Thanks girly, I'm hoping this I'm baby implanting, the past 2 days I've felt odd, can't put my finger on it, but I've had a pinchy feeling down there starting yesterday and slightly more today, but doesn't hurt just uncomfortable specially if I move suddenly it feels like a pulling muscle which pinches if that makes any sense, also this heart burn is bad, I've never suffered with heart burn usually, only during pregnancy, and slightly nausea today, I have about 25 cheapies here I'll use in the next coming days, maybe I'll use my other frer on Friday I'll be 11/12dpo then \\:D/


----------



## tdog

HLx said:


> Thanks girly, I'm hoping this I'm baby implanting, the past 2 days I've felt odd, can't put my finger on it, but I've had a pinchy feeling down there starting yesterday and slightly more today, but doesn't hurt just uncomfortable specially if I move suddenly it feels like a pulling muscle which pinches if that makes any sense, also this heart burn is bad, I've never suffered with heart burn usually, only during pregnancy, and slightly nausea today, I have about 25 cheapies here I'll use in the next coming days, maybe I'll use my other frer on Friday I'll be 11/12dpo then \\:D/

I have terrible heartburn that was one of my signs can't wait for update :) xx


----------



## HLx

tdog said:


> I have terrible heartburn that was one of my signs can't wait for update :) xx

Let's hope! I can't even remember how I felt early on with my last 2 either it was 6 and 4 years ago now, but I remember the heartburn, the pinching and the metal taste in the mouth, but they were like 2 weeks after I found out I was pregnant, maybe this being my 3rd my body just knows what the signs are, or it's all in my head, but sure enough, I feel odd right now! So excited though I hate the bloody tww and this is the first and only tww I've ever been through in my life ](*,)


----------



## tdog

HLx said:


> Let's hope! I can't even remember how I felt early on with my last 2 either it was 6 and 4 years ago now, but I remember the heartburn, the pinching and the metal taste in the mouth, but they were like 2 weeks after I found out I was pregnant, maybe this being my 3rd my body just knows what the signs are, or it's all in my head, but sure enough, I feel odd right now! So excited though I hate the bloody tww and this is the first and only tww I've ever been through in my life ](*,)

I no what you mean it's a nightmare you just sit waiting around :coffee: that's what a whole month is about lol xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Ahhh look at that ticker @tdog! Makes it so real!!

My spotting has continued today. I put my cup in as I was in meetings all day. There wasn’t much in there (sorry this is probably TMI) but I can’t decide whether it record it in my app as spotting or as light bleeding which would trigger a new cycle. I know it probably doesn’t matter in the grand scheme of things but I’m obsessing over what I should do? Help me lovely people :blush:


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> Ahhh look at that ticker @tdog! Makes it so real!!
> 
> My spotting has continued today. I put my cup in as I was in meetings all day. There wasn’t much in there (sorry this is probably TMI) but I can’t decide whether it record it in my app as spotting or as light bleeding which would trigger a new cycle. I know it probably doesn’t matter in the grand scheme of things but I’m obsessing over what I should do? Help me lovely people :blush:

Ahhh thankyou hunni :flower: xx

I would put it as spotting personally then if does get heavy then obviously light or heavy in lol xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

I’m not sure if it was just spotting? It was a bit more maybe? But maybe not enough for full flow? I know I’m overthinking but this whole cycle has mashed my head. Considering taking a break from even attempting to TTC while I try and sort my cycles back out.


----------



## Momof2onetube

@jellybeanxx :hugs: how frustrating for you! Not even sure what to suggest hun


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> I’m not sure if it was just spotting? It was a bit more maybe? But maybe not enough for full flow? I know I’m overthinking but this whole cycle has mashed my head. Considering taking a break from even attempting to TTC while I try and sort my cycles back out.

Awww hunni I can imagine how frustrated you'll be maybe light then if it's not spotting xx


----------



## Nima

jellybeanxx said:


> Ahhh look at that ticker @tdog! Makes it so real!!
> 
> My spotting has continued today. I put my cup in as I was in meetings all day. There wasn’t much in there (sorry this is probably TMI) but I can’t decide whether it record it in my app as spotting or as light bleeding which would trigger a new cycle. I know it probably doesn’t matter in the grand scheme of things but I’m obsessing over what I should do? Help me lovely people :blush:

I would put it as bleeding since it reduces the risk of missing and ovulation if it happens, like pixie almost had last month. And since this cycle is anyway too long and I would want to feel that it's over... 
Hope it gets stronger and washes your doubt away. You deserve a new start!


----------



## Kaymumof2

So I caved and tested. Stupid I know as I have no chance this cycle due to not dtd enough. Thought I could see a squinter on both but it's just line eye! Thought I'd post for you to have a test fix though lol if anyone knows how to invert then please feel free too!


----------



## Kaymumof2

So I caved and tested. Stupid I know as I have no chance this cycle due to not dtd enough. Thought I could see a squinter on both but it's just line eye! Thought I'd post for you to have a test fix though lol if anyone knows how to invert then please feel free too!


----------



## Kaymumof2

So I caved and tested. Stupid I know as I have no chance this cycle due to not dtd enough. Thought I could see a squinter on both but it's just line eye! Thought I'd post for you to have a test fix though lol if anyone knows how to invert then please feel free too!


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> So I caved and tested. Stupid I know as I have no chance this cycle due to not dtd enough. Thought I could see a squinter on both but it's just line eye! Thought I'd post for you to have a test fix though lol if anyone knows how to invert then please feel free too!
> 
> View attachment 1047740
> View attachment 1047741
> View attachment 1047743

The cassette one is making me think something their xx


----------



## tdog

@Kaymumof2 I see something on the inverted ones aswell xx



Do mine seem to be getting darker i no the frer are bad for progession now xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks hun but I know I'm out tbh lol yay for progression! Beautiful line's defo darker! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great progression :)


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks hun but I know I'm out tbh lol yay for progression! Beautiful line's defo darker! Xx


----------



## tdog

Thank you ladies I just worry as I bled with the last 2 so I'm all over :haha: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog looks like good progression! Have you made your appointment with your diabetes nurse?

@Kaymumof2 sorry I can’t see it, hopefully still too early!

@Nima thanks! I’ve put it as a light bleed as there was more bleeding over night and it feels like such a relief to start a new cycle!


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx Thank you hunni, I have rang them and they be in touch in the next week or so I'm hoping soon :) I'm so impatient :haha:

Oh I'm so relieved for you hunni xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@tdog have you taken an opk test yet. I'm curious to see if it comes up positive. 

@Kaymumof2 I don't see any lines on the test sorry hun. When are you due?

@jellybeanxx I can imagine the pure relief of it. I think I'm cruising for a really long stretch this time. Cycle day 34 and still zero signs of ovulation.. usually boobs are sore or start of sore but nada. I've been getting ovary pains in my left side for over a week now. Not sure if my body is trying to push something out and failing or I'm just messed up!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hopefully you get an appointment soon :)


----------



## mme

Great progression tdog

Remind me ladies what cd / dpo you all are 

I’m Cd 10 and have ov twinges, not normal for me at all earliest ov for me is cd14. I can’t do an ov test for a few hours as I’m at work but will update when I’m home


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog this is kinda off topic but can you tell me how to put my signature in a spoiler? I think that is perfect!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@jellybeanxx YAY FOR BLEEDING!!! LOL I am excited for you!


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @tdog this is kinda off topic but can you tell me how to put my signature in a spoiler? I think that is perfect!

At the being and end of signature put spoiler in brackets [ ] if I do it it will come up lol xx


----------



## tdog

PeanutWhereRU said:


> @tdog have you taken an opk test yet. I'm curious to see if it comes up positive.
> 
> @Kaymumof2 I don't see any lines on the test sorry hun. When are you due?
> 
> @jellybeanxx I can imagine the pure relief of it. I think I'm cruising for a really long stretch this time. Cycle day 34 and still zero signs of ovulation.. usually boobs are sore or start of sore but nada. I've been getting ovary pains in my left side for over a week now. Not sure if my body is trying to push something out and failing or I'm just messed up!

I haven't yet but might do one later lol I have one left and a clear blue ovulation smiley one aswell xx


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Great progression tdog
> 
> Remind me ladies what cd / dpo you all are
> 
> I’m Cd 10 and have ov twinges, not normal for me at all earliest ov for me is cd14. I can’t do an ov test for a few hours as I’m at work but will update when I’m home

Thank you hunni :flower: I would have been 13dpo today xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I figured it out right before you answered I think... THANKS!


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I figured it out right before you answered I think... THANKS!

I think it's a fab idea tbh :) no problem hun xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog YES! I been hating having my pregnancy in people's face so to speak so this is perfect :) Even though it still shows under our user name at least it isn't a huge ticker showing up. The FRERS look okay to me. Still a good line. Have you passed your period date?


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @tdog YES! I been hating having my pregnancy in people's face so to speak so this is perfect :) Even though it still shows under our user name at least it isn't a huge ticker showing up. The FRERS look okay to me. Still a good line. Have you passed your period date?

Today would have been my period day week anywhere between today and Thursday I'd be 13dpo today xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog Have you tried a FRER in the afternoon at all? Sorry if I have missed this somewhere.


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @tdog Have you tried a FRER in the afternoon at all? Sorry if I have missed this somewhere.

The only frer I have left are the frer ones I think :haha: but I haven't no just the cheapie ones I do on afternoon xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks ladies. I wasn't really expecting anyone to see anything tbh. Just got line eye from looking but I knew deep down ofcourse I knew bfn. Took a frer too at 1st I thought I saw something. But again no. I'm 9dpo today (i think) ff has me as that. I od later than my last 3 cycles x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck @Kaymumof2


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks hoping just waiting to move on to next cycle


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck kaymum :)


----------



## tdog

Done a opk and a frrr as couldn't find frer this was with very diluted wee aswell xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## tdog

Bevziibubble said:


> Great lines!

Thank you I no the frrr need more hcg which I should have but that was very diluted aswell so I wasn't expecting much xx


----------



## mme

Not quite sure why I am having ov type pains today as just done this and not there yet


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Not quite sure why I am having ov type pains today as just done this and not there yet
> 
> View attachment 1047822

It's darkish tho I had ov pains before I ovd xx


----------



## mme

tdog said:


> It's darkish tho I had ov pains before I ovd xx

I thought it looked pretty dark for cd10, it’s not usually that dark till day before ov and ov pains have been same day as positive ov test in the past. Will test again tomorrow afternoon


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> I thought it looked pretty dark for cd10, it’s not usually that dark till day before ov and ov pains have been same day as positive ov test in the past. Will test again tomorrow afternoon

Yea I'd deffo test again do you test twice a day if once? Xx


----------



## mme

tdog said:


> Yea I'd deffo test again do you test twice a day if once? Xx

Yes 2-3 times a day from Cd 12 but didn’t test today till 5.30pm as I was at work, would you test again today or leave it till tomorrow?


----------



## Convie

mme I'd test again today, then again I'm the type to test up to 5 times a day when I'm due to ov, I'm terrible :/


----------



## tdog

@mme I'd test again today tbh you never no xx


----------



## mme

Top one just now bottom at 5.30pm. I can’t see any difference to be honest so will test again tomorrow


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hopefully in the next few days for us both @mme


----------



## tdog

@mme I'd say in the next days hun xx


----------



## mme

I’ve ordered a clearblue digi ov test its due tomorrow, hope they are ok as never tried them before. What’s anyone’s experience of them ?


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> I’ve ordered a clearblue digi ov test its due tomorrow, hope they are ok as never tried them before. What’s anyone’s experience of them ?

I use to use them hunni which one have you ordered? Theirs 2 the one that does the 4 days the one that does the 2 xx


----------



## mme

tdog said:


> I use to use them hunni which one have you ordered? Theirs 2 the one that does the 4 days the one that does the 2 xx

I went for the 4 days advance one with ten strips, is this one good ?


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> I went for the 4 days advance one with ten strips, is this one good ?

Yes that's the one I used the first one is normally a blank circle anyway weather you get a positive opk as it's the first test don't no why but you do that one with fmu xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I’m still waiting to ov too :coffee: looks like I’m in for a 27-28 day cycle again. Fine by me really. Feel like if I ov around cd14 my eggy has had more time to mature. But I’m afraid OH is gonna be bd’d out when I need him :rofl:


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> I’m still waiting to ov too :coffee: looks like I’m in for a 27-28 day cycle again. Fine by me really. Feel like if I ov around cd14 my eggy has had more time to mature. But I’m afraid OH is gonna be bd’d out when I need him :rofl:

:rofl: poor man but needs must eh lol xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:haha:


----------



## mme

It’s a good job I tested early this month. CD11 and looks super close or actually positive to me, top one last nights bottom smu.
What do you think ladies ? Bit concerned it’s only CD11


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> It’s a good job I tested early this month. CD11 and looks super close or actually positive to me, top one last nights bottom smu.
> What do you think ladies ? Bit concerned it’s only CD11
> 
> View attachment 1047894

I would say that's close to positive hun do one again this afternoon if you can, mine were sort of like that early one aswell but I deffo ovulated when I supose to did you say you get your clear blue delivered today aswell xx


----------



## HLx

9 or 10 dpo, seeing a shadow this morning on the test, but still not convinced... specially as I possibly only implanted 2 days ago or so


----------



## HLx

Also hardly slept last night, very vivid dreams, still a bit of pinching going on down there, enough to wake me up bit definatly not painful, feeling super sick and drained this morning and everything smells bad right now, just Zoflora'ed my whole house, my house is never dirty but it smells off, DP thinks I'm losing the plot, either that or my OCD is back haha also I find my hands smell strange, I genuinely don't like the smell of my own hands right now, I can't cope!!! What's wrong with me ](*,) ♡


----------



## tdog

Can you get a pic without it again the light hun? It's just with frer they have the lines on the back of the test when held against the light they show through xx


----------



## HLx

Ahhh i don't now hun I binned it one i did another cheapie and it completely negative! I'm either not pregnant or this is gonna take a while ](*,) ♡


----------



## mme

Yes the clearblue due today but it’s amazon so expected up to 9pm !! Can’t test while 3pm as at work and only 1 cheapie left until clearblue arrives. Never before have I had such a strong line at 11dpo, should I be worried about early ov ?


----------



## mme

I see a shadow hlx but as tdog says and from my own experience they do cast shadows when held up to the light.


----------



## tdog

Ahhh @HLx that's a pain the cheapies tbh my line was barely their and sure if I still had some still be barely their aswell. Xx

@mme it looks like you prob are ovulation earlier xx


----------



## HLx

tdog said:


> Ahhh @HLx that's a pain the cheapies tbh my line was barely their and sure if I still had some still be barely their aswell. Xx
> 
> @mme it looks like you prob are ovulation earlier xx

I only got these cheapies as they were supposed to be good, now I'm hearing more negative stuff about them haha time will tell i guess hun ♡


----------



## jellybeanxx

In my first pregnancy it was the cheapies that I got my first positive on but in my second it took ages (by which I probably mean like 24 hours :haha:) for it to show on a cheapie.
I did get a positive on a cheapie when I had my chemical but it was ridiculously faint. I think they vary a lot in their sensitivity and aren’t always as sensitive as they claim. They’re quite hit and miss.


----------



## HLx

This morning's cheapie not fmu I'm either really really tired today or something but I thought I could see something where the dots are, it's more clearer off camera ♡


----------



## tdog

HLx said:


> This morning's cheapie not fmu I'm either really really tired today or something but I thought I could see something where the dots are, it's more clearer off camera ♡
> 
> View attachment 1047918

Something is catching my eye hun xx


----------



## HLx

tdog said:


> Something is catching my eye hun xx

Same hun and it's driving me insane now, it's not as bright on picture but I can see something! Or I'm just tired either way ha ha ♡


----------



## tdog

HLx said:


> Same hun and it's driving me insane now, it's not as bright on picture but I can see something! Or I'm just tired either way ha ha ♡

I did a cassette cheapie aswell as a frer just and look at the cheapie xx


----------



## HLx

This is it inverted hun, help me out my eyesites crap haha ♡


----------



## tdog

HLx said:


> This is it inverted hun, help me out my eyesites crap haha ♡
> 
> View attachment 1047936

Some thing still catching my eye on the inverted aswell fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## HLx

Thanks chick, hopefully I'm not going crazy, I'm crazy enough haha ♡


----------



## mme

Ov test from 3pm, ov pains this afternoon


----------



## mme

Test line has dried darker than control line. This is it best get to work later for sure :sex:


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Ov test from 3pm, ov pains this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 1047943

Looks like your ovulating early this month then hun get bding good luck xx

I no I've already posted today but my goodness I have a really stuffy nose and full of cold I no you get pregnancy cold but jeez Lol xx


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Test line has dried darker than control line. This is it best get to work later for sure :sex:
> 
> View attachment 1047948

Yep deffo lol xx


----------



## mme

Would help if I added test


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Would help if I added test
> 
> View attachment 1047950

You posted one from before that lol xx


----------



## mme

tdog said:


> You posted one from before that lol xx

Keeps playing up with my phone, parcel just arrived !! Should be my clearblue


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Keeps playing up with my phone, parcel just arrived !! Should be my clearblue

Just remember tho the first one might be blank (more than likely be blank) don't panic so do another after that circle has disappeared xx


----------



## mme

As expected! When would you test with this again ?


----------



## Momof2onetube

@mme I ov’d early last month! Good luck :dust: 
I’m still waiting... but awfully close now. Cd13


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> As expected! When would you test with this again ?
> 
> View attachment 1047960

Is that solid hun? If so it stays on for 48 hours now xx


----------



## mme

tdog said:


> Is that solid hun? If so it stays on for 48 hours now xx

Yea it is solid. Oh right ok so when it’s gone I restest ? Sorry I’m new to these


----------



## mme

Momof2onetube said:


> @mme I ov’d early last month! Good luck :dust:
> I’m still waiting... but awfully close now. Cd13
> 
> View attachment 1047961

Yes that’s very close. Got to be positive tomorrow. Good luck


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog I had a stuffy nose for the whole of my pregnancy with DS2. Drove me mad!

@mme exciting times, get on it! :lol:

@Momof2onetube looks close!


----------



## Convie

looks good mme!! I wouldn't bother testing with the digi again after your solid, good luck dtd :dust:


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Yea it is solid. Oh right ok so when it’s gone I restest ? Sorry I’m new to these

No they say to stop testing after that hun xx


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog I had a stuffy nose for the whole of my pregnancy with DS2. Drove me mad!
> 
> @mme exciting times, get on it! :lol:
> 
> @Momof2onetube looks close!

I had it the first few weeks with the boys (last 2) I don't remember with dd or ds2 xx


----------



## tdog

Dies anyone no if I can rub Sudafed on my chest and back? Xx


----------



## mme

tdog said:


> Dies anyone no if I can rub Sudafed on my chest and back? Xx

Do you mean vicks? It says it’s safe during pregnancy it’s tablet decongestant that are not safe in first triemester, not heard of Sudafed cream ?


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Do you mean vicks? It says it’s safe during pregnancy it’s tablet decongestant that are not safe in first triemester, not heard of Sudafed cream ?

I new what I ment I ment Vicks lol xx


----------



## mme

Baby brain already tdog :)


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Baby brain already tdog :)

Since finding out I've been so clumsy and forgettable:haha: tbh I was prob like that before but went to coffee in fridge at weekend :rofl: xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Cd35... No signs of ovulation!!! Arrrgghhh


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I think I might be cruising for a 72 day cycle! My left ovary is so painful as well. Deffo think something is not right!


----------



## mme

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Cd35... No signs of ovulation!!! Arrrgghhh
> 
> View attachment 1047990

I don’t know I would have said that looks a couple of days off ? What have your earlier tests looked like ?


----------



## tdog

PeanutWhereRU said:


> I think I might be cruising for a 72 day cycle! My left ovary is so painful as well. Deffo think something is not right!

Are you sure you haven't ovulated with you saying your ovary painful :shrug: I'd see doc at some point hun xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Top test is from last night and bottom is the now one. Most of my tests this month have been roughly that same darkness. I've just binned them out of dissapintment.


----------



## tdog

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Top test is from last night and bottom is the now one. Most of my tests this month have been roughly that same darkness. I've just binned them out of dissapintment.
> 
> View attachment 1047999

I no some people can ovulate with light tests as they don't workbook them so maybe this month is one of them :shrug: trying to be hopeful for you xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

tdog said:


> Are you sure you haven't ovulated with you saying your ovary painful :shrug: I'd see doc at some point hun xx

I doubt I've ovulated yet as no boob pain. They are usually so bad at this point that I can't lift my arms without screaming in pain. I can do jumping jacks and they still not feeling any pain lol


----------



## tdog

PeanutWhereRU said:


> I doubt I've ovulated yet as no boob pain. They are usually so bad at this point that I can't lift my arms without screaming in pain. I can do jumping jacks and they still not feeling any pain lol

I didn't this month hun my boobs are normally like what you say and hurt so bad xx


----------



## mme

PeanutWhereRU said:


> I doubt I've ovulated yet as no boob pain. They are usually so bad at this point that I can't lift my arms without screaming in pain. I can do jumping jacks and they still not feeling any pain lol

Honestly I would say you are very very close ! Don’t count on boob pain ov varies as I’ve found this cycle. Look forward to seeing tomorrow’s test x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

tdog said:


> Dies anyone no if I can rub Sudafed on my chest and back? Xx

bahaha!!!! The baby brain is real. Mine is terrible too and was since I found out also.


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> bahaha!!!! The baby brain is real. Mine is terrible too and was since I found out also.

Glad I'm not the only one :rofl: xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

tdog said:


> I didn't this month hun my boobs are normally like what you say and hurt so bad xx

Wait no sore boobs for you this month?

I test for o every other day but if I feel the pain I will test it on the day. I usually have a positive for 3 days and I've not had it so I'm really thrown off my game :-(


----------



## tdog

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Wait no sore boobs for you this month?
> 
> I test for o every other day but if I feel the pain I will test it on the day. I usually have a positive for 3 days and I've not had it so I'm really thrown off my game :-(

No I normally get them so bad during and after ov and really bad of pains but they weren't bad and my boobs were fine xx


----------



## HLx

It a official I've started vomiting this morning, I taste metal, I feel dreadful and everything smells off, it's 07.09am I should be getting ready to take the monkeys to school but I'm laying in bed, if I move, I'm gonna vomit again ewwwww ♡


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sounds very promising!


----------



## mme

HLx said:


> It a official I've started vomiting this morning, I taste metal, I feel dreadful and everything smells off, it's 07.09am I should be getting ready to take the monkeys to school but I'm laying in bed, if I move, I'm gonna vomit again ewwwww ♡

Good signs ! 
:test::test:


----------



## tdog

Sounds like a good sign :test: xx


----------



## HLx

I tested and it looked the same as yesterday's test, I worry this is all in my head, af due Monday, based on how I'm feeling from this morning I'm sure hcg should have been higher, as it's that hormone that makes you feel like poop right? Maybe I'm coming down with something, I'm such a negative person in general haha ♡


----------



## tdog

Well ladies look at the cheapie cassette now xx
Ps sorry if me posting my tests are upsetting I don't mean to :hugs: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines hun :)


----------



## HLx

Lovely lines tdog! Your posts are not upsetting don't be silly! We're all happy for you, and just a tad jealous haha I'm glad the cassettes are getting darker, they've seemed to be a pain in the bum ♡


----------



## tdog

HLx said:


> Lovely lines tdog! Your posts are not upsetting don't be silly! We're all happy for you, and just a tad jealous haha I'm glad the cassettes are getting darker, they've seemed to be a pain in the bum ♡

Tbh I was starting to worry they supose to be 10 miu my butt they must be higher that that as the digi picked up before them lol xx awww thanks hun means a lot :flower: xx


----------



## HLx

I know hun I'm starting to think these cheapies are not as strong as we think! I may get some more frer tomorrow after work, yours was an obvious line from such an early stage ♡


----------



## tdog

HLx said:


> I know hun I'm starting to think these cheapies are not as strong as we think! I may get some more frer tomorrow after work, yours was an obvious line from such an early stage ♡

Yea from 9dpo then definitely their at 10dpo good luck xx


----------



## mme

Yes starting to show better on the cassette ones now


----------



## JJB2

Good morning lovely ladies!
@tdog lines look great
@mme yay for the early Ovulation
@jellybeanxx how are you doing? Has af shown yet?
@HLx when are you testing again?

AFM: According to FF the LH surge I caught on Sunday is really ovulation (late) so I bd on the fertile time fingers crossed I caught an eggy! So Im 3-4 dpo i missed a temp during the fertile window so :-= well see!! I will go get my progesterone check next week


----------



## mme

Fingers crossed jjb2 ! 
:dust:


----------



## JJB2

Thank you!


----------



## HLx

I just done a clear blue, not too sure on picture but something definatly catching my eye in person ♡


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something!


----------



## HLx

Thanks hun, I think i do too ♡


----------



## HLx

I was gonna show OH when he comes home from work, but decided to snap open the test to check, and ripped the strip clean in half hahaha I'll have to keep peeing on sticks now ♡


----------



## junebaby08

HLx said:


> I just done a clear blue, not too sure on picture but something definatly catching my eye in person ♡
> 
> View attachment 1048040

I see that hun..


----------



## HLx

It's doing my head in now... is it...isn't it... ARRRRRRRGHHH ♡


----------



## tdog

Fingers crossed @JJB2 :dust: xx

@mme I no right so glad they starting to show as they were still a is it isn't it ones :rofl: xx

@HLx I see something on that Fingers crossed for you xx

@jellybeanxx how you today? Xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Woot! Pos opk :happydance: no pains of any kind but they may hit me later. Thank goodness cause I only have 3 opks left, I was getting a little worried about running out


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

woot! @Momof2onetube dtd time!! :) Good luck! 

@HLx - I think I see the start of something also. Good luck!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks @Hoping4numbr3 we took last night off, we’ll get to it again tonight :D


----------



## mme

Yey momof2 yesterday’s did look like it wasn’t far off


----------



## Convie

my new toy for this cycle arrived today :happydance:


----------



## mme

Convie said:


> my new toy for this cycle arrived today :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 1048060

I got one yesterday for the first time ever. Solid smiley on my first go !


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay!


----------



## tdog

@Momof2onetube yey for the positive opk :happydance: xx

@Convie yey I looked at getting that if I didn't conceive this month :) I have the old one xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hello @JJB2 hope that 2WW goes quickly for you! AF has most definitely started here. Just want it to stop now :haha:

@Momof2onetube thats a great OPK! Loving those lines.

@tdog it’s interesting how the cheaper tests take longer to go darker. Wonder if it’s something to do with dye quality? It’s great to see how well those lines are progressing! 

@Convie good luck with the new ovulation tests! It’s always exciting to have a new TTC toy (that looks weird written down :haha:)

It’s day 6 since my spotting started and it’s getting heavier each day. Medium flow now. I usually get bleeding for ages after a long cycle. Hope that’s not the case this time!


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> Hello @JJB2 hope that 2WW goes quickly for you! AF has most definitely started here. Just want it to stop now :haha:
> 
> @Momof2onetube thats a great OPK! Loving those lines.
> 
> @tdog it’s interesting how the cheaper tests take longer to go darker. Wonder if it’s something to do with dye quality? It’s great to see how well those lines are progressing!
> 
> @Convie good luck with the new ovulation tests! It’s always exciting to have a new TTC toy (that looks weird written down :haha:)
> 
> It’s day 6 since my spotting started and it’s getting heavier each day. Medium flow now. I usually get bleeding for ages after a long cycle. Hope that’s not the case this time!

I hope it's a quick in for you hunni nothing worse than knowing this might be a long cycle fingers crossed for a quick one xx


----------



## Convie

yay for solid smiley mme!! 
thanks girls, I'm looking forward to my smileys this month, even bought a little outfit to wear for OH this month to make it a little. more fun :rofl:

oh jelly :( I hope it's not a long one for you and this whole. long cycle thing can be put behind you :(


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> yay for solid smiley mme!!
> thanks girls, I'm looking forward to my smileys this month, even bought a little outfit to wear for OH this month to make it a little. more fun :rofl:
> 
> oh jelly :( I hope it's not a long one for you and this whole. long cycle thing can be put behind you :(

Lol I tried that last month before we conceived and he just wanted his t :rofl: xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I started getting slight tingles in the boobs so tested.. bottom test is from half an hour ago. I'm hoping I ovulate by the weekend. This cycle is a drag!!


----------



## tdog

Looking close @PeanutWhereRU fingers crossed xx


----------



## Convie

tdog said:


> Lol I tried that last month before we conceived and he just wanted his t :rofl: xx

he's already prewarned that he better be into it if not he better pretend he's into it :rofl:
he was a good boy and said he doesn't have to pretend, well trained :lol:


----------



## Convie

sooooo close peanut! keep testing! :dust:


----------



## Momof2onetube

We’re under a severe snow storm watch, my OH works out of town... I’m afraid he won’t make it home tonight :cry: the roads are already terrible and it’s only just started


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> he's already prewarned that he better be into it if not he better pretend he's into it :rofl:
> he was a good boy and said he doesn't have to pretend, well trained :lol:

:rofl: I like your style :haha: xx


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> We’re under a severe snow storm watch, my OH works out of town... I’m afraid he won’t make it home tonight :cry: the roads are already terrible and it’s only just started

Oh no hunni that's crap :cry: hope he gets home safe when he can :) xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ugh! @Momof2onetube I hope he gets home safely!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Momof2onetube said:


> We’re under a severe snow storm watch, my OH works out of town... I’m afraid he won’t make it home tonight :cry: the roads are already terrible and it’s only just started

Hope he gets back safe. The storms there are so awful x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope he stays safe :hugs:


----------



## tdog

Morning ladies how are we all today? Xx


----------



## mme

Morning tdog
2dpo today and loads of ewcm this am which is strange ! You saw I got a solid smiley and positive on cheap opk on weds so no idea what’s with the ewcm. Only time will tell. 
What were your symptoms by dpo ?


----------



## mme

Momof2onetube said:


> We’re under a severe snow storm watch, my OH works out of town... I’m afraid he won’t make it home tonight :cry: the roads are already terrible and it’s only just started

Did your oh get home safe ?


----------



## jellybeanxx

Morning @tdog same old here! Still bleeding at the same level. I’m going to spend the next few weeks really focusing on my diet and exercise to get the PCOS under control and go from there I think.

@Momof2onetube did he get home okay? I love snow but we don’t get loads where I am so I imagine the novelty wears off when you’re getting massive snow storms that prevent people from getting where they need to be!


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Morning tdog
> 2dpo today and loads of ewcm this am which is strange ! You saw I got a solid smiley and positive on cheap opk on weds so no idea what’s with the ewcm. Only time will tell.
> What were your symptoms by dpo ?

I didn't really have any symptoms tbh just very wet down their (tmi sorry) I normally have sore boobs after o but i had nothing xx


----------



## mme

tdog said:


> I didn't really have any symptoms tbh just very wet down their (tmi sorry) I normally have sore boobs after o but i had nothing xx

My boobs feel fine so far and same I’m unusually wet for 2dpo. I just know this tww is going to drag ! I have 20 ics in my cupboard screaming my name!!


----------



## Convie

I hope he got home safe momof2 :hugs:


----------



## HLx

Hey tdog, after a few unsure tests, this mornings was negative, I'm still feeling off, im 10dpo now, I'm not feeling hopeful anymore ♡


----------



## Bevziibubble

:(


----------



## tdog

@mme The tww always dragged it was a pain but yea I mean extremely wet thinking I had peed myself LMAO xx

@HLx Sorry hunni :( xx


----------



## Nima

HLx said:


> Hey tdog, after a few unsure tests, this mornings was negative, I'm still feeling off, im 10dpo now, I'm not feeling hopeful anymore ♡

Sorry HLx, but you know it's still really early, right? Fingers crossed for you here. And wanted to tell you I found your optimism so refreshing and almost infectious, it made me think about my attitude to this process so even I dare to be optimistic this month (not exactly my strongest feature usually). Thank you for that! 

Momof2 I hope your OH is safe and warm back home.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks ladies :flower: OH did make it home safely and has the day off today due to the storm :) we bd’d so I’m feeling good about our every other day and timing! Come on tww


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Good luck @Momof2onetube x


----------



## laurarebecca1

Sorry I’ve been MIA! taken a step back from TTC, it’s been my little girls birthday and will be her party this weekend so been planning. Not even been temping, going to ntnp this cycle, might not even use opk. Will see how I feel... 
won’t be on bnb everyday but will catch up from time to time! 
Good luck everyone! Look forward to seeing lots of bfps!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Cd37 what the heck it's getting lighter???


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Cd37 what the heck it's getting lighter???

View attachment 1048137


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

laurarebecca1 said:


> Sorry I’ve been MIA! taken a step back from TTC, it’s been my little girls birthday and will be her party this weekend so been planning. Not even been temping, going to ntnp this cycle, might not even use opk. Will see how I feel...
> won’t be on bnb everyday but will catch up from time to time!
> Good luck everyone! Look forward to seeing lots of bfps!

Hope the relaxed approach brings you some luck xx


----------



## Convie

so I've been all happy thinking my partner will be around while I'm fertile.
hahaha of course he's not, I assumed he will leave Monday and be gone 3 weeks, so I have him Saturday and Sunday, I am due to O on Sunday, he's bloody leaving Wednesday and he won't be back until mid December ](*,) urgh I'm so freaking mad! all I want is your sperm got dammit!!:brat:


----------



## mme

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Cd37 what the heck it's getting lighter???
> 
> View attachment 1048137

Is it possible you missed it ? Your test weds was ever so close


----------



## mme

Convie said:


> so I've been all happy thinking my partner will be around while I'm fertile.
> hahaha of course he's not, I assumed he will leave Monday and be gone 3 weeks, so I have him Saturday and Sunday, I am due to O on Sunday, he's bloody leaving Wednesday and he won't be back until mid December ](*,) urgh I'm so freaking mad! all I want is your sperm got dammit!!:brat:

On no ! Still dtd as you could ov early you never know. I ov 3 days early this cycle


----------



## mme

3dpo today and I feel shocking! The worst nausea since 6am I can’t eat can barely move. Definitely not a symptom as way too early. I felt same yesterday but it went by 10am and I was fine for rest of the day. Really needs to hurry up and pass as I have loads to do today but no energy at all


----------



## tdog

Good morning ladies @laurarebecca1 hope your little girl has a great party :) have you come on? Sorry if I missed it xx

I did my last frer this morn I did my last digi was hoping to see 2-3 but still 1-2 I'm about disheartened about that tbh, I have my appointment with the diabetic midwife on Monday also have my consultants appointment 3rd Dec still waiting for community midwife to ring me back xx

Hope you ladies don't mind me posting these xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@tdog I wouldn't worry about the digital as some women have more of a low rise than others. Your test progression looks great though!


----------



## tdog

PeanutWhereRU said:


> @tdog I wouldn't worry about the digital as some women have more of a low rise than others. Your test progression looks great though!

I think I'm just comparing to my last 2 I have 1-2 one week then the next 2-3 and week after 3+ I no each pregnancy different I think I was just expecting more lol. Xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Sorry I’ve been MIA! taken a step back from TTC, it’s been my little girls party and her party this weekend so been planning. Not even been temping, going to ntnp this cycle


tdog said:


> Good morning ladies @laurarebecca1 hope your little girl has a great party :) have you come on? Sorry if I missed it xx
> 
> I did my last frer this morn I did my last digi was hoping to see 2-3 but still 1-2 I'm about disheartened about that tbh, I have my appointment with the diabetic midwife on Monday also have my consultants appointment 3rd Dec still waiting for community midwife to ring me back xx
> 
> Hope you ladies don't mind me posting these xx
> 
> View attachment 1048190
> View attachment 1048191
> View attachment 1048193
> View attachment 1048195

Yeah I did, on cd8...just taking it as it comes this cycle! 
Got a busy month anyway so hopefully will be distracted


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Sorry I’ve been MIA! taken a step back from TTC, it’s been my little girls party and her party this weekend so been planning. Not even been temping, going to ntnp this cycle
> 
> 
> Yeah I did, on cd8...just taking it as it comes this cycle!
> Got a busy month anyway so hopefully will be distracted

Awww no hunni :hugs: hopefully the distraction will help :) fingers crossed I'll be lurking to see bfps xx


----------



## Gemma James

Hi ladies can I join :) I'm on the tww I'm 6dpo my period is due in 9days. I'm really hoping I get my bfp this cycle I know it's too early for symptoms I'm driving myself mad but a couple of days ago I woke up at 4am with a sharp stabbing in my tummy and ever since ovulation I've been crampy I don't know but something just tells me this is my month lol also my temperature was 36.5 yesterday and today it's 37.9 for some reason. Anyway ladies sorry for butting in anyone else 6dpo or so?


----------



## JJB2

Gemma James said:


> Hi ladies can I join :) I'm on the tww I'm 6dpo my period is due in 9days. I'm really hoping I get my bfp this cycle I know it's too early for symptoms I'm driving myself mad but a couple of days ago I woke up at 4am with a sharp stabbing in my tummy and ever since ovulation I've been crampy I don't know but something just tells me this is my month lol also my temperature was 36.5 yesterday and today it's 37.9 for some reason. Anyway ladies sorry for butting in anyone else 6dpo or so?

Hi!!! Im 6dpo as well!! Good luck!


----------



## Gemma James

JJB2 said:


> Hi!!! Im 6dpo as well!! Good luck!

Good luck to you too I tested I'm so stupid just for the hell of it clearly a bfn I can't help myself I'm such a poas addict bad tripple that lol


----------



## Gemma James

JJB2 said:


> Hi!!! Im 6dpo as well!! Good luck!

Good luck to you too I tested I'm so stupid just for the hell of it clearly a bfn I can't help myself I'm such a poas addict bad tripple that lol


----------



## Nima

tdog said:


> Good morning ladies @laurarebecca1 hope your little girl has a great party :) have you come on? Sorry if I missed it xx
> 
> I did my last frer this morn I did my last digi was hoping to see 2-3 but still 1-2 I'm about disheartened about that tbh, I have my appointment with the diabetic midwife on Monday also have my consultants appointment 3rd Dec still waiting for community midwife to ring me back xx
> 
> Hope you ladies don't mind me posting these xx
> 
> View attachment 1048190
> View attachment 1048191
> View attachment 1048193
> View attachment 1048195

Tdog don't worry. It all depends on your baseline level of hcg, the device doesn't know your previous levels so it just estimates according to the average. If you started low, it will take you longer to reach a higher level even if it doubles itself like it should. So happy for you, don't mind you posting the pics at all!


----------



## tdog

Thank you ladies I'm always paranoid you'd think after 5 pregnancies 4 living that I'd be more relaxed but never the case :haha: xx

@Gemma James welcome :hi: fingers crossed for you this month tbh I've never said this as it sounded stupid but from the moment I ovulated to the day I got the :bfp: I had a feeling I was, i just didn't want to get my hopes up I felt so weird afterwards, I had a few cramps here and their after o but nothing like I have previous cycles, my temps were up and down like a yoyo never new what was going on lol xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hey ladies. Counting today as 1dpo to be safe, I think I felt my ov yesterday morning. Bd’d again last night :) here’s to no testing unless AF is late! Should be due 29th. I go for bloods cd21 too


----------



## Nima

tdog said:


> Thank you ladies I'm always paranoid you'd think after 5 pregnancies 4 living that I'd be more relaxed but never the case :haha: xx
> 
> @Gemma James welcome :hi: fingers crossed for you this month tbh I've never said this as it sounded stupid but from the moment I ovulated to the day I got the :bfp: I had a feeling I was, i just didn't want to get my hopes up I felt so weird afterwards, I had a few cramps here and their after o but nothing like I have previous cycles, my temps were up and down like a yoyo never new what was going on lol xx

Tdog on what dpo did you get your first bfp?


----------



## tdog

Nima said:


> Tdog on what dpo did you get your first bfp?

I was 9dpo it was very faint but their


----------



## mme

Does anyone know what miu these are ? Doesn’t say in the leaflet. 

I’m not using frer unless something faint on an ic test, last cycles indent was a joke !


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Does anyone know what miu these are ? Doesn’t say in the leaflet.
> 
> I’m not using frer unless something faint on an ic test, last cycles indent was a joke !
> 
> View attachment 1048220

I think they are 25miu but heard good things about them xx


----------



## JJB2

Gemma James said:


> Good luck to you too I tested I'm so stupid just for the hell of it clearly a bfn I can't help myself I'm such a poas addict bad tripple that lol
> 
> View attachment 1048205

I tested too lol bfn


----------



## tdog

Ladies look top this morn bottom just :) xx



Also found this on their website think the numbers a load of rubbish, I wanted to look as I was worrying why I was still getting 1-2 weeks but my line are getting darker so need to stop worrying I need to give my head a wobble :haha: xx


----------



## junebaby08

JJB2 said:


> I tested too lol bfn
> 
> View attachment 1048231

I swear I see something


----------



## JJB2

junebaby08 said:


> I swear I see something

Omg dont say that or I will go pee on a frer lol thank you for looking Im trying to not test so much but is hard


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> I tested too lol bfn
> 
> View attachment 1048231

If I zoom in I swear I can 2 sorry didn't even notice you posted I normally read before posting mine :dohh: xx


----------



## junebaby08

I’d like to join af due in 5 days but took this looks like an indent ughh cingrats to you all


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@junebaby08 I can see that line! Hopefully it's not an indent. Fx x


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@JJB2 something is also catching my eyes. When are you testing again?


----------



## tdog

@junebaby08 I see something on that Fingers crossed it's not a indent on it :dust: xx


----------



## Gemma James

tdog said:


> Thank you ladies I'm always paranoid you'd think after 5 pregnancies 4 living that I'd be more relaxed but never the case :haha: xx
> 
> @Gemma James welcome :hi: fingers crossed for you this month tbh I've never said this as it sounded stupid but from the moment I ovulated to the day I got the :bfp: I had a feeling I was, i just didn't want to get my hopes up I felt so weird afterwards, I had a few cramps here and their after o but nothing like I have previous cycles, my temps were up and down like a yoyo never new what was going on lol xx

I've felt exactly the same tdog ever since ovulation weird if I'm not pregnant. I'm 7dpo today I might just test for the hell of it how many dpo were u when you found out u were pregnant because Ivery seen some people get vvfls at 7dpo 8dpo I want to be that person lol sorry for tmi I found a tiny spot of brown blood when I wiped last night I'm hoping it's a good sign x


----------



## Gemma James

Gemma James said:


> I've felt exactly the same tdog ever since ovulation weird if I'm not pregnant. I'm 7dpo today I might just test for the hell of it how many dpo were u when you found out u were pregnant because Ivery seen some people get vvfls at 7dpo 8dpo I want to be that person lol sorry for tmi I found a tiny spot of brown blood when I wiped last night I'm hoping it's a good sign x

Thanks for letting me join the conversation x


----------



## Gemma James

Momof2onetube said:


> Hey ladies. Counting today as 1dpo to be safe, I think I felt my ov yesterday morning. Bd’d again last night :) here’s to no testing unless AF is late! Should be due 29th. I go for bloods cd21 too

Hi mumof2onetube I'm 7dpo and counting lol this wait is killing me x


----------



## Gemma James

tdog said:


> Thank you ladies I'm always paranoid you'd think after 5 pregnancies 4 living that I'd be more relaxed but never the case :haha: xx
> 
> @Gemma James welcome :hi: fingers crossed for you this month tbh I've never said this as it sounded stupid but from the moment I ovulated to the day I got the :bfp: I had a feeling I was, i just didn't want to get my hopes up I felt so weird afterwards, I had a few cramps here and their after o but nothing like I have previous cycles, my temps were up and down like a yoyo never new what was going on lol xx

Just done a test bfn :( 7dpo


----------



## tdog

Gemma James said:


> I've felt exactly the same tdog ever since ovulation weird if I'm not pregnant. I'm 7dpo today I might just test for the hell of it how many dpo were u when you found out u were pregnant because Ivery seen some people get vvfls at 7dpo 8dpo I want to be that person lol sorry for tmi I found a tiny spot of brown blood when I wiped last night I'm hoping it's a good sign x

That could be implantation so you wouldn't get a positive until 2-3 days after suspected implantation I got my first very faint positive 9dpo, with my 3rd I got my first faint at 7dpo finger crossed for you eeee I'm all excited for you :haha: xx


----------



## Gemma James

tdog said:


> That could be implantation so you wouldn't get a positive until 2-3 days after suspected implantation I got my first very faint positive 9dpo, with my 3rd I got my first faint at 7dpo finger crossed for you eeee I'm all excited for you :haha: xx

Thanks I really hope it's my time I did another test I'm such a poas addict lol the middle one is a ovulation test x


----------



## tdog

Gemma James said:


> Thanks I really hope it's my time I did another test I'm such a poas addict lol the middle one is a ovulation test x
> 
> View attachment 1048286

Haha I'm like that still like that I need to see them get darker :haha: I don't see anything yet hun hopefully next few days will see something, my ics were rubbish tho xx


----------



## Gemma James

tdog said:


> Haha I'm like that still like that I need to see them get darker :haha: I don't see anything yet hun hopefully next few days will see something, my ics were rubbish tho xx

Yeah mine are rubbish too hopefully something will show up in the next 3days or so fingers crossed thanks hun x


----------



## tdog

Gemma James said:


> Yeah mine are rubbish too hopefully something will show up in the next 3days or so fingers crossed thanks hun x

Which ones are they? Your welcome hun xx


----------



## Gemma James

tdog said:


> Haha I'm like that still like that I need to see them get darker :haha: I don't see anything yet hun hopefully next few days will see something, my ics were rubbish tho xx

When u say rubbish how rubbish do u think I should get a more decent test? And if so when do u think I should buy one


----------



## tdog

Gemma James said:


> When u say rubbish how rubbish do u think I should get a more decent test? And if so when do u think I should buy one

I got a line on the frer and on the ic hardly anything it was a real squinter, I would say prob when your 9dpo try again then xx


----------



## tdog

These are just basically ics inside them that 11-12 then this morning's xx


----------



## JJB2

@tdog and @PeanutWhereRU im testing right now lol


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> @tdog and @PeanutWhereRU im testing right now lol

Oh oh oh more tests yey so exciting xx


----------



## JJB2

Here we go BFN lol


----------



## tdog

@JJB2 don't no if I'm seeing anything on that I've tweaked for you aswell xx


----------



## JJB2

I couldnt help myself and did a FRER why?!?!? Same test different lighting


----------



## junebaby08

PeanutWhereRU said:


> @JJB2 something is also catching my eyes. When are you testing again?

I’m going to wait a couple of days I don’t see it on the original pic just the tweak pic stupid indent I think I’ll keep y’all posted


----------



## junebaby08

tdog said:


> @junebaby08 I see something on that Fingers crossed it's not a indent on it :dust: xx

Can you invert mine please?


----------



## JJB2

I didnt tweak the frer


----------



## tdog

2 secs ladies just going to tweak them xx


----------



## tdog

@JJB2 I see something on that Fingers crossed xx



@junebaby08 I also see something on that aswell xx


----------



## JJB2

tdog said:


> @JJB2 I see something on that Fingers crossed xx
> 
> View attachment 1048314
> View attachment 1048316
> 
> 
> @junebaby08 I also see something on that aswell xx
> 
> View attachment 1048317

Thank you for checking probably I will do a frer again on tuesday!


----------



## tdog

@JJB2 I've drained the colour aswell xx


----------



## tdog

@junebaby08 I've drained yours of colour aswell and still see something xx


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> Thank you for checking probably I will do a frer again on tuesday!

Yes deffo can't wait to see :) xx


----------



## JJB2

Im going for bloods tomorrow to check my progesterone


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> Im going for bloods tomorrow to check my progesterone

Oh good luck for tomorrow when will you get results of that xx


----------



## Gemma James

The bottom test wtf same day testing


----------



## Gemma James

tdog said:


> 2 secs ladies just going to tweak them xx

Look at the bottom test isit an evap do u think


----------



## JJB2

I see it! Does it have color?


----------



## tdog

@Gemma James I'm going to tweak for you xx


----------



## tdog

@Gemma James Don't think it's a evaps hunni xx


----------



## tdog

So I was cleaning earlier and found these they are in date but look how light this is think these are 25miu, I'll do again in morn as I found 2 boxes (must have been hiding from oh so he don't no I'm testing loads lol) xx these are asda ones xx


----------



## mme

Gemma James said:


> Look at the bottom test isit an evap do u think
> 
> View attachment 1048333

I see it on the bottom test !


----------



## Gemma James

tdog said:


> Which ones are they? Your welcome hun xx

There one step wide width ones I had a faint line on one earlier here it is it's the bottom test x


----------



## Gemma James

tdog said:


> So I was cleaning earlier and found these they are in date but look how light this is think these are 25miu, I'll do again in morn as I found 2 boxes (must have been hiding from oh so he don't no I'm testing loads lol) xx these are asda ones xx
> 
> View attachment 1048348

I only just saw these msgs sorry I keep posting the same thing because I didn't see a reply lol congratulations hun


----------



## Gemma James

mme said:


> I see it on the bottom test !

I don't know because I'm getting negatives since then


----------



## Gemma James

tdog said:


> So I was cleaning earlier and found these they are in date but look how light this is think these are 25miu, I'll do again in morn as I found 2 boxes (must have been hiding from oh so he don't no I'm testing loads lol) xx these are asda ones xx
> 
> View attachment 1048348

I'm getting negatives now I don't get it any ideas x


----------



## Gemma James

tdog said:


> So I was cleaning earlier and found these they are in date but look how light this is think these are 25miu, I'll do again in morn as I found 2 boxes (must have been hiding from oh so he don't no I'm testing loads lol) xx these are asda ones xx
> 
> View attachment 1048348

Here's a better pic


----------



## Gemma James

tdog said:


> @Gemma James Don't think it's a evaps hunni xx
> View attachment 1048344
> View attachment 1048345

Thanks I really see it on the bottom test what do you think about the other tests anything on them? X


----------



## tdog

Gemma James said:


> I'm getting negatives now I don't get it any ideas x

I no with a few one step ones I've had faulty tests :( that's why they are rubbish lol xx

I had a phone call from midwife have a appointment 28th xx


----------



## tdog

Gemma James said:


> Here's a better pic
> 
> View attachment 1048354

Now looking at it the line looks thin fingers crossed gets darker xx


----------



## Gemma James

mme said:


> I see it on the bottom test !

Thanks hope it's not a evap or one off lol


----------



## Gemma James

tdog said:


> I no with a few one step ones I've had faulty tests :( that's why they are rubbish lol xx
> 
> I had a phone call from midwife have a appointment 28th xx

That's brilliant


----------



## Gemma James

tdog said:


> Now looking at it the line looks thin fingers crossed gets darker xx

It does don't it


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed Gemma :)


----------



## junebaby08

tdog said:


> @JJB2 I see something on that Fingers crossed xx
> 
> View attachment 1048314
> View attachment 1048316
> 
> 
> @junebaby08 I also see something on that aswell xx
> 
> View attachment 1048317

Thank you don’t see anything on mine the other frer you tweaked I see that!!


----------



## junebaby08

tdog said:


> @junebaby08 I've drained yours of colour aswell and still see something xx
> View attachment 1048322

Oh wow thank you looks like indent ??


----------



## junebaby08

JJB2 said:


> View attachment 1048304
> View attachment 1048306
> View attachment 1048308
> I couldnt help myself and did a FRER why?!?!? Same test different lighting

I see it and on invert tdog did too


----------



## tdog

junebaby08 said:


> Oh wow thank you looks like indent ??

Normally when I drain the colour a indent don't normally show but this is showing xx fingers crossed :dust: xx


----------



## Gemma James

Bevziibubble said:


> Fingers crossed Gemma :)

Thanks


----------



## mme

Trying hard not to symptom spot but it’s been a weird one so far. 2&3 dpo nausea, 4dpo am sharp twinge in uterus for 2 seconds, now lots of creamy cm mixed with a little ewcm (I’m usually dry at this stage)
Don’t want to get my hopes up but very different for me this cycle


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Trying hard not to symptom spot but it’s been a weird one so far. 2&3 dpo nausea, 4dpo am sharp twinge in uterus for 2 seconds, now lots of creamy cm mixed with a little ewcm (I’m usually dry at this stage)
> Don’t want to get my hopes up but very different for me this cycle

I found this cycle very different aswell fingers crossed it's a good sign xx


----------



## caleblake

Mme I’m currently 4dpo too and I’m symptom spotting like crazy. Just jumping in to hang out with you ladies in the hope I keep my sanity this week x


----------



## mme

caleblake said:


> Mme I’m currently 4dpo too and I’m symptom spotting like crazy. Just jumping in to hang out with you ladies in the hope I keep my sanity this week x

Has there been anything out of the ordinary for you this cycle?


----------



## Shorty88

3 dpo and am super tired the last two days no real appitite today.. just feel different this month.. hoping it's a good sign x


----------



## tdog

caleblake said:


> Mme I’m currently 4dpo too and I’m symptom spotting like crazy. Just jumping in to hang out with you ladies in the hope I keep my sanity this week x

:hi: it's awful when in tww it drags so bad :( good luck hun :dust: xx


----------



## junebaby08

So I just took this Walmart she be as I expected the first response was an indent


----------



## tdog

@junebaby08 my cheapie test hasn't shown a proper line until not long ago the frer was before I even saw one this is mine xx all at 11 dpo I no everyone different xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

LADIES!!! cycle day 39 and finally a blazing blazing positive on the opk! We dtd last night so shall I wait until tomorrow or do it tonight and tomorrow or just tomorrow?? So confused right now please help!! The test line was darker than the control!


----------



## junebaby08

tdog said:


> @junebaby08 my cheapie test hasn't shown a proper line until not long ago the frer was before I even saw one this is mine xx all at 11 dpo I no everyone different xx
> 
> View attachment 1048385
> View attachment 1048386
> View attachment 1048388

Nice lines!! Af due Thursday!! So we shall see but no luck with my tests I’m about 9/10 dpo I assume


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Good luck @junebaby08 x


----------



## Kaymumof2

Cd1 for me ladies


----------



## tdog

PeanutWhereRU said:


> LADIES!!! cycle day 39 and finally a blazing blazing positive on the opk! We dtd last night so shall I wait until tomorrow or do it tonight and tomorrow or just tomorrow?? So confused right now please help!! The test line was darker than the control!

Tonight and tomorrow tbh even just tonight would be fine but cover bases and do tomorrow aswell good luck xx


----------



## tdog

junebaby08 said:


> Nice lines!! Af due Thursday!! So we shall see but no luck with my tests I’m about 9/10 dpo I assume

Good luck hunni :dust: xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Cd1 for me ladies

Awww no hunni so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

tdog said:


> Tonight and tomorrow tbh even just tonight would be fine but cover bases and do tomorrow aswell good luck xx

Thanks hun. I keep doubting myself as I wait so long for o. When it comes I get super nervous lol


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Kaymumof2 said:


> Cd1 for me ladies

Oh no hun. Big hugs xx


----------



## tdog

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Thanks hun. I keep doubting myself as I wait so long for o. When it comes I get super nervous lol

I no hun been their now I'm bloody still nervous lol, hopefully this month xx


----------



## junebaby08

tdog said:


> Tonight and tomorrow tbh even just tonight would be fine but cover bases and do tomorrow aswell good luck xx

Thank you I’ll keep you all updated ... do you see even a hint of anything on the Walmart test?????


----------



## tdog

junebaby08 said:


> So I just took this Walmart she be as I expected the first response was an indent
> 
> View attachment 1048369

Don't no if I see a hint of something something keeps catching my eye xx


----------



## junebaby08

tdog said:


> Don't no if I see a hint of something something keeps catching my eye xx

Can you see if you can pull anything out?


----------



## junebaby08

Here they are both dry ..nothing ughh


----------



## HLx

Hi girls, been such a busy weekend! Just to update AF got me... 2 days early!!! So I'm out this month, staying positive though I'm gonna take a more relaxed approach next month. Still use opks, but I'm literally not going to test until af is late! Good luck to everyone ♡


----------



## tdog

junebaby08 said:


> Here they are both dry ..nothing ughh
> 
> View attachment 1048396
> View attachment 1048398

Think I see something still on frer but nothing on WalMart test xx


----------



## tdog

HLx said:


> Hi girls, been such a busy weekend! Just to update AF got me... 2 days early!!! So I'm out this month, staying positive though I'm gonna take a more relaxed approach next month. Still use opks, but I'm literally not going to test until af is late! Good luck to everyone ♡

Oh no hunni sorry :hugs: onto next cycle xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## mme

HLx said:


> Hi girls, been such a busy weekend! Just to update AF got me... 2 days early!!! So I'm out this month, staying positive though I'm gonna take a more relaxed approach next month. Still use opks, but I'm literally not going to test until af is late! Good luck to everyone ♡

Sorry hlx, sending lots of luck for next cycle !


----------



## caleblake

mme said:


> Has there been anything out of the ordinary for you this cycle?

I’ve been having headaches, tiredness and sore joints lol randomly. I basically just feel like crap. That being said my 7 year old is off school today with a headache and being sick so I might just be poorly lol


----------



## Gemma James

Hey ladies 8dpo today I'm not testing now till tomorrow fingers crossed x


----------



## jellybeanxx

Sorry AF got you both @Kaymumof2 and @HLx :hugs:

@PeanutWhereRU yay for the positive OPK! Finally!

@tdog glad you’ve got your booking in appointment sorted. Makes it all seem more real doesn’t it?

The bleeding seems to have finally stopped here so just going to see what this cycle does! Not sure if I’m going to bother with OPKs. Might just try and take a relaxed approach (well as relaxed as I can manage anyway!) 
Will still be temping though. My temps have been steadily climbing since CD1. No idea why :shrug:


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> Sorry AF got you both @Kaymumof2 and @HLx :hugs:
> 
> @PeanutWhereRU yay for the positive OPK! Finally!
> 
> @tdog glad you’ve got your booking in appointment sorted. Makes it all seem more real doesn’t it?
> 
> The bleeding seems to have finally stopped here so just going to see what this cycle does! Not sure if I’m going to bother with OPKs. Might just try and take a relaxed approach (well as relaxed as I can manage anyway!)
> Will still be temping though. My temps have been steadily climbing since CD1. No idea why :shrug:

Makes it all seem real yes but I'm still on tender hooks the digi still saying 1-2 weeks I no I can't rely on that as the lines are massively different from what they were lol this was last night and this morn xx



So glad the bleeding has stopped now thank God for that, yea calm approach sounds good :) try that is as you say lol xx


----------



## tdog

Gemma James said:


> Hey ladies 8dpo today I'm not testing now till tomorrow fingers crossed x

Oh fingers crossed :) xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog Your lines look great! 

Good luck everyone! 

@jellybeanxx Good luck on the relaxed approach so glad you finally had some kind of bleeding! :)


----------



## JJB2

Good morning!!!
I tested again even tho I said I wasnt going. 8dpo and BFN. Im out of tests sooooo I wont buy any until wednesday or friday!


----------



## Momof2onetube

:hi:Morning ladies. just checking in quick. Hoping to see some more BFPs in here soon!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your next test :)


----------



## mme

5dpo and fighting the urge not to test !!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

How are you feeling @mme? I’m a day behind you and trying to stay positive. It’s my goal not to test til I’m a day before AF, if not late


----------



## mme

Momof2onetube said:


> How are you feeling @mme? I’m a day behind you and trying to stay positive. It’s my goal not to test til I’m a day before AF, if not late

I’m ok just hate how the 2ww drags !
I have around 20ish ics and I don’t know how long I will hold out in testing. I had a huge blob of lotion like cm yesterday (sorry if tmi) which is not normal for me so just hoping it’s a good sign this month.

How are you doing ? When is af due ?


----------



## Momof2onetube

I’m good! Tww totally drags :coffee: AF should be hopefully not be here the 29th. I only have one FRER and I can’t afford to buy multiple boxes with Christmas next month so I’m trying to stay away from it. I might ask OH to hide it on me lol


----------



## tdog

Good luck ladies :dust: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :D


----------



## junebaby08

Omg I’m so tired today I’m phone asleep at work and my boobs are so sore but AF is due in three days so we shall see if I get any lines on any more test


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sounds like good signs. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## junebaby08

Bevziibubble said:


> Sounds like good signs. Fingers crossed :)

Yes just not hopeful feels like af is coming I shall see on Thursday if no af I’ll use my last frer


----------



## mme

Momof2onetube said:


> I’m good! Tww totally drags :coffee: AF should be hopefully not be here the 29th. I only have one FRER and I can’t afford to buy multiple boxes with Christmas next month so I’m trying to stay away from it. I might ask OH to hide it on me lol

I will be keeping everything crossed for you!
No way will I hold out till day before AF you have some will power. I usually give in 7 dpo ish but would like to hold out till 10dpo but we will see. Not confident anymore as had mild cramping today and looking at cdtp I’m having bloating and heavy feeling that I’ve had for past few cycles


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Top is yesterday's test and today is bottom from this evening.. we have bd twice in a row already shall we still do it tonight?


----------



## mme

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Top is yesterday's test and today is bottom from this evening.. we have bd twice in a row already shall we still do it tonight?
> 
> View attachment 1048466

When did you last bd ?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@mme the last 2 days.. smep plan says 3 in a row after a positive opk...


----------



## tdog

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Top is yesterday's test and today is bottom from this evening.. we have bd twice in a row already shall we still do it tonight?
> 
> View attachment 1048466

Me personally wouldn't we did every other this time xx if you want to I would but that's my personal preference xx


----------



## mme

See it’s hard as we tried every other day last cycle but most cycles we done maybe 2 times a day (that’s only because I’m really up for it most of the time anyway) I found on the pill I lost interest but off it I’m overly interested, this cycle we did 2 days before ov, missed day before ov, dtd day of ov and day after. Only the next few days will we know if this worked for us. Good luck with whatever you decide x


----------



## tdog

How are you feeling ladies? Xx

I'm feeling ok bit nauseous here and their but all good xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Why are my temps climbing?! Way too early for ovulation. Anyone know what else could be causing it? It’s a bit like the two rises I had in that last cycle that weren’t ovulation either. What is my body doing?!


----------



## mme

Jelly - sorry I don’t chart so can’t help you. 

Tdog - you think morning sickness is starting ? 

6dpo here and I managed to resist the urge to test this morning. Tomorrow morning will be another story haha.
I have a little lower back ache which is making me think I’m out already this month


----------



## junebaby08

New test


----------



## Shorty88

Does anyone know if a digi would work 2 days before af is due? Or are they only good for day of af? (Trying to stop myself testing early but who am I kidding I'll be testing on the 27th 2days before af)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@jellybeanxx I really do not get it either... :(


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Hey all! 

Just checking in with you! 

Tdog congratulations on the BFP. 

Jellybean, glad you’ve had some sort of bleeding! 

I’m 9 weeks today, a nervous wreck, but we had an early scan a couple of weeks ago and Spud is perfect. 

Crossing fingers for baby dust for you all!


----------



## tdog

@mme I'm not sure tbh thought if I was going to get it it wouldn't be for another few weeks yet xx

@jellybeanxx that is strange your body is playing some awful tricks xx

@Shorty88 my digi worked at 11dpo was due for another 3-4 days and found this xx


@rhdr9193..x thanks hun and wow 9 weeks already that has flown :) xx

My progression from yesterday to today :) xx


----------



## bc1122

Got super excited this morning but pretty sure it’s an indent line couldn’t see it as well laying flat so I broke it open tomorrow and couldn’t see any color. I was tricked since I saw it so soon. Cycle 1 of TTC #2. 11 DPO. I swore I was going to take it easy this time. LIES!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

So we dtd as per smep just gotta wait.. I'll test on 3rd Dec.. I have conceived previously on every other day but we decided to do it 3 days because o fell on your day off lol anyways whatever will be will be.. I badly want a positive before end of the year but that's just not happening anymore. Bye bye summer baby :-(


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@bc1122 I see a line!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@jellybeanxx could your temp be rising due to coming off af? Must be so hard to temp when cycles are super long!

@tdog the lines are looking great, glad you are also feeling pregnant too. Always a great feeling x

@junebaby08 I don't see a second line, how many dpo are you?

@mme good luck with testing

Good luck to everyone else in the tww ready to test x


----------



## tdog

bc1122 said:


> Got super excited this morning but pretty sure it’s an indent line couldn’t see it as well laying flat so I broke it open tomorrow and couldn’t see any color. I was tricked since I saw it so soon. Cycle 1 of TTC #2. 11 DPO. I swore I was going to take it easy this time. LIES!
> View attachment 1048514
> View attachment 1048515

I see lines on them hunni fingers crossed it progresses xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## Momof2onetube

This tww is really dragging for me! I made OH hide my only FRER and told him not to let me have it til AF is late. Only 5dpo lol ugh


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hopefully it speeds up for you!


----------



## junebaby08

These frer are pissing me off stupid indents it’s crazy!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

There are such a lot lately :(


----------



## tdog

Frers are crap lately they use to be the bees knees I had more luck with blue dyes than frer in the past xx


----------



## tdog

Just done this yep if your preg it comes up :haha: look how dark that is xx


----------



## mme

tdog said:


> Just done this yep if your preg it comes up :haha: look how dark that is xx
> View attachment 1048559

Haha well you need to pee on something! I would be curious too lol

Do you still plan on doing another cb digi?


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Haha well you need to pee on something! I would be curious too lol
> 
> Do you still plan on doing another cb digi?

I will be next time I get to shop is Thursday so ill get one then xx


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Haha well you need to pee on something! I would be curious too lol
> 
> Do you still plan on doing another cb digi?

It was my last and only one :rofl: no good just chucking it in bin :haha: xx


----------



## JJB2

So im 9dpo today. I went to get my progesterone check this am. I just did a dollar store cheapie. Do you guys see it?? Came up within time limit


----------



## JJB2

It got darker after 20 min
I hope its not an evap 
Will retest in the morning


----------



## JJB2

Sorry about the pics and posts overload..
My DH went out to get a different test only found this blue dye one I think I see something pic taken within time limit. I inverted the pic


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

JJB2 said:


> So im 9dpo today. I went to get my progesterone check this am. I just did a dollar store cheapie. Do you guys see it?? Came up within time limit
> 
> View attachment 1048576
> View attachment 1048578

I see it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can see it :)


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

JJB2 said:


> Sorry about the pics and posts overload..
> My DH went out to get a different test only found this blue dye one I think I see something pic taken within time limit. I inverted the pic
> 
> View attachment 1048604
> View attachment 1048606

I see it on this too!! Eeekk


----------



## tdog

I see on both of them hun good luck xx


----------



## JJB2

Good morning. I did another blue dye test. Im going to get a frer later on!
Pic taken at 5min mark


----------



## Bevziibubble

FX for you!


----------



## junebaby08

I see it!!


----------



## JJB2

Thank you ladies!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I definitely see it @JJB2! So exciting!


----------



## tdog

I deffo still see that @JJB2 fingers crossed xx


----------



## JJB2

Thank you ladies! I got some frers. Holding my wee for another hour (If I can) and testing. Or should I wait until tomorrow morning (FMU)?


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> Thank you ladies! I got some frers. Holding my wee for another hour (If I can) and testing. Or should I wait until tomorrow morning (FMU)?

Well you no what I'd do :rofl: xx


----------



## JJB2

tdog said:


> Well you no what I'd do :rofl: xx

:test::test::test::test::haha:


----------



## ColeCaden

JJB2 said:


> Thank you ladies! I got some frers. Holding my wee for another hour (If I can) and testing. Or should I wait until tomorrow morning (FMU)?


Test test test ;)


----------



## Momof2onetube

Woooo @JJB2 cant wait to see your FRER


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> :test::test::test::test::haha:

Yep :rofl: I'm waiting:coffee: :haha: xx


----------



## JJB2

I will test in about 40min


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## JJB2

Here we go!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Definitely a :bfp: @JJB2 congratulations!!


----------



## JJB2

jellybeanxx said:


> Definitely a :bfp: @JJB2 congratulations!!

Thank you!


----------



## JJB2

Also a walmart cheapie


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## tdog

@JJB2 :wohoo: :happydance: :bfp: yey congratulations xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Congratulations @JJB2 amazing line for 10dpo x


----------



## Momof2onetube

@JJB2 congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## JJB2

Thank you ladies!!!! 
I will do another frer tomorrow morning (if I can wait) lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## JJB2

I cant believe the line is darker after drying in the cheapie than in the frer!


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> I cant believe the line is darker after drying in the cheapie than in the frer!
> 
> View attachment 1048668

I found a cheapie normally drys darker than the frer xx


----------



## JJB2

tdog said:


> I found a cheapie normally drys darker than the frer xx

Good to know!


----------



## JJB2

Im a little worried. Dr text me about my progesterone levels taken yesterday and it was 8.2 is that ok? She said I ovulated(I knew it lol) but what about for pregnancy is that low?


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> Im a little worried. Dr text me about my progesterone levels taken yesterday and it was 8.2 is that ok? She said I ovulated(I knew it lol) but what about for pregnancy is that low?

I don't no anything about progesterone hun but I hope someone can help xx


----------



## upwardonward

JJB2 said:


> Im a little worried. Dr text me about my progesterone levels taken yesterday and it was 8.2 is that ok? She said I ovulated(I knew it lol) but what about for pregnancy is that low?

It seems a tad low from this Progesterone Levels After Ovulation And During Pregnancy | BabyMed.com


----------



## junebaby08

Well another little update on me guys AF is due tomorrow the only symptom I have of af have coming is sore boobs but now my nipples are really sore today so if AF doesn’t come tomorrow I’m going to take another test this weekend


----------



## junebaby08

JJB2 said:


> I cant believe the line is darker after drying in the cheapie than in the frer!
> 
> View attachment 1048668

Such greats lines congrats !!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@JJB2 CONGRATS!!!! BFP!!! 

Since I been on this journey with some of you ladies here I wanted to let you all know here that I found out today my tie breaker is team pink! It is a girl :) They are going to do a confirmation ultrasound next week but the U/S tech said she was pretty sure!!!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @JJB2 CONGRATS!!!! BFP!!!
> 
> Since I been on this journey with some of you ladies here I wanted to let you all know here that I found out today my tie breaker is team pink! It is a girl :) They are going to do a confirmation ultrasound next week but the U/S tech said she was pretty sure!!!

Aww lovely news! :hugs:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@Hoping4numbr3 Congratulations and super excited first trimester is over xx


----------



## JJB2

upwardonward said:


> It seems a tad low from this Progesterone Levels After Ovulation And During Pregnancy | BabyMed.com

I text my Dr she said she is not concern about the levels sincw its very early im only 3w3d


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Hoping4numbr3 thats amazing! Congrats on team pink :)


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @JJB2 CONGRATS!!!! BFP!!!
> 
> Since I been on this journey with some of you ladies here I wanted to let you all know here that I found out today my tie breaker is team pink! It is a girl :) They are going to do a confirmation ultrasound next week but the U/S tech said she was pretty sure!!!

Awwww @Hoping4numbr3 That's amazing news :) I've loved every part of being on this journey with all of you ladies xx


----------



## upwardonward

JJB2 said:


> I text my Dr she said she is not concern about the levels sincw its very early im only 3w3d

Well then, that is good news!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Hoping4numbr3 Congratulations!!


----------



## Convie

going to catch up in a second just a rant first, Chris is away for 4 weeks again!
I thought I'd see him this weekend and we could dtd then but nope he's gone early, I've been testing high fertility since Monday, we dtd on Tuesday, didn't do it yesterday due to us both being so exhausted and also I've injured my neck from being an idiot, and today the morning after he's left I've tested peak fertility!! 
I feel like I'm just being teased and tormented by the universe at this point!
what's worse is I can't do anything today as I'm completely unable to move my neck so all I can do is sit here and think about how I basically have no chance to get pregnant ever and I'm just frustrated!
sorry woe is me post just needed a rant going to go catch up now


----------



## Convie

those are some amazing lines for 10dpo jjb congrats! :happydance:

and congrats on team pink hoping!
I cannot believe you're out of first tri already! feels like yesterday that you got your bfp on here :hugs:


----------



## Nima

Sorry Convie, this really sucks. 

I wrote in the November thread and wanted to post here too: I'm out this month, negative digital CB test today and af cramps starting. I won't lie, I'm pretty devastated and feel like something is wrong with me. I know it's normal but still... I'll be back trying in January when donor comes back, which at least means I can drink in new year's and go to the sauna as it is starting to get really cold in here...

I am really happy for you guys with bfps and for those who af got, good luck in December. I hope by January you will all be talking about scans and pregnancy symptoms. Thank you for the support and company here, it means a lot to me!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Gemma James

11dpo going to test today ladies x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck @gemmajames


----------



## tdog

Good luck @Gemma James :)

@Convie you are still in with a chance sperm lives for up to 5-7 days sorry your feeling like this tho xx


----------



## tdog

Finally got 2-3 :happydance: and a frrr just because:haha: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:yipee:


----------



## upwardonward

Beautiful tests, tdog! Please educate me; what does the 2-3 mean?


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's weeks pregnant :)


----------



## upwardonward

Ooooh! That makes sense.


----------



## JJB2

Good morning!
@Convie Im sorry :sad1:
@Gemma James good luck!!!
I took another frer with FMU. Yesterdays was smu. Tell me what yall think!


----------



## JJB2

@tdog yay for the 2-3 weeeks!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks like a BFP!


----------



## JJB2

Thank you!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks ladies! I have enjoyed being on this journey with you as well and am still here cheerleading for BFPs as you can see! I can’t believe the first trimester is over either. It did go fast. @JJB2 tests still looking great! When is AF due? @tdog yay for 2-3 weeks digi! What is your edd? @Convie sorry to hear about your neck that sounds super painful! Sorry to hear about hubby gone but if you got peak fertility on a clearblue today maybe u will ovulate in like 12 hours and still be in with a chance from the dtd session tues. good luck!


----------



## JJB2

@Hoping4numbr3 af is due on Monday the 26!
How exciting to find out the baby’s gender!!!


----------



## tdog

@Hoping4numbr3 edd is 23rd July xx

@JJB2 that looks like a :bfp: to me xx


----------



## Gemma James

tdog said:


> Good luck @Gemma James :)
> 
> @Convie you are still in with a chance sperm lives for up to 5-7 days sorry your feeling like this tho xx

Thanks hun my boyfriend is on his way home with a clearblue test xx


----------



## Gemma James

JJB2 said:


> Good morning!
> @Convie Im sorry :sad1:
> @Gemma James good luck!!!
> I took another frer with FMU. Yesterdays was smu. Tell me what yall think!
> 
> View attachment 1048700
> View attachment 1048702
> View attachment 1048704

Positive hun congratulations I hope I get a positive too I'm going to test soon just waiting for my boyfriend to come home with a clearblue test :)


----------



## Gemma James

So going to test soon ladies it was a bfn on ics but fingers crossed for the clearblue test Im dying to see that positive x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for the clearblue :)


----------



## mme

Hoping congratulations on team pink :pink:

Great lines jjb congratulations 

Convie you are still in with a chance, good luck

Tdog so happy for you ! I knew the 2-3 wouldn’t be far off, are you gonna stop testing now ? 

Fingers crossed on the clearblue Gemma

Momof2 how you feeling this cycle 

8dpo today and I gave in and did 2 ics this morning but stark white ! Today my boobs are agony ! So heavy had to take my bra off and even my top touching my nipples is uncomfortable. I have 1 frer for if I see anything on an ic, if I don’t see anything on ic not gonna use the frer.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@mme still early yet :) Good luck for your next test! :)


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Hoping congratulations on team pink :pink:
> 
> Great lines jjb congratulations
> 
> Convie you are still in with a chance, good luck
> 
> Tdog so happy for you ! I knew the 2-3 wouldn’t be far off, are you gonna stop testing now ?
> 
> Fingers crossed on the clearblue Gemma
> 
> Momof2 how you feeling this cycle
> 
> 8dpo today and I gave in and did 2 ics this morning but stark white ! Today my boobs are agony ! So heavy had to take my bra off and even my top touching my nipples is uncomfortable. I have 1 frer for if I see anything on an ic, if I don’t see anything on ic not gonna use the frer.

Yes officially packed in testing now lol xx

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

@mme I’m ok hun, I’m only 7dpo and would normally begin testing tomorrow but I promised OH I would hold off til I’m late :cry: so this tww is truly two weeks! My boobs are ridiculously sore, slight cramping off and on for a couple days and today I’m rather tired despite sleeping enough. We shall see! Hopefully you pull a line on your ic soon so you can use your FRER :dust:


----------



## tdog

Fingers crossed @Momof2onetube & @mme xx


----------



## mme

Momof2onetube said:


> @mme I’m ok hun, I’m only 7dpo and would normally begin testing tomorrow but I promised OH I would hold off til I’m late :cry: so this tww is truly two weeks! My boobs are ridiculously sore, slight cramping off and on for a couple days and today I’m rather tired despite sleeping enough. We shall see! Hopefully you pull a line on your ic soon so you can use your FRER :dust:

My gosh you have will power ! I totally understand though from what you been through. Yea I was cramping yesterday and today a few twinges too but not reading into anything! Symptom spotting got me no where the last 11 cycles. One thing that is different was a few hours ago I had the tinest amount of pink blood on tp, I mean like a tear drop amount. Strange but could be absolutely anything. We will see will be doing another ic in the morning so will update x


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck hun :dust: 
I just had my day 21 bloods done for progesterone, I can likely get my results online Monday or Tuesday and get to googling :haha:


----------



## mme

Momof2onetube said:


> Good luck hun :dust:
> I just had my day 21 bloods done for progesterone, I can likely get my results online Monday or Tuesday and get to googling :haha:

Wow you get your results online ? Where are you ? Took me a week to get cd21 results from my doc


----------



## Momof2onetube

@mme I’m in Canada :) this must be new because I’ve never been able to get results online til now!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hello everyone :hi:

I was wondering if I could join in with the thread please? I'm an older member that been in here for a while just not used my account since having my son, it seems to of changed a lot and does my seem as many people online :( i suffer with pcos and I'm trying to have to my second baby, my two week wait kind of none existant at the moment :(


----------



## tdog

SarahLou372 said:


> Hello everyone :hi:
> 
> I was wondering if I could join in with the thread please? I'm an older member that been in here for a while just not used my account since having my son, it seems to of changed a lot and does my seem as many people online :( i suffer with pcos and I'm trying to have to my second baby, my two week wait kind of none existant at the moment :(

:hi: hunni awww no this thread I made for everyone has been a God send to me it has kept me sane, if you don't mind me asking how long you been trying for second? I never no how to word stuff sometimes sounds better in my head that typed out :haha: xx


----------



## SarahLou372

tdog said:


> :hi: hunni awww no this thread I made for everyone has been a God send to me it has kept me sane, if you don't mind me asking how long you been trying for second? I never no how to word stuff sometimes sounds better in my head that typed out :haha: xx

nice to meet you :):)

Yes it's sometimes hard to word things :dohh: I get that sometimes, I was here two years ago when I was ttc for my first baby and while I was pregnant was brilliant extra support but the assistant conception thread seems too quiet at the moment :? to be honest huni with my pcos i know i won't conceive on my own so me and the fella sort of just been going with the flow for around a couple months now , get my appointment on the 27th with my doctor hopefully he will refer me to gynaecology [-o&lt;


----------



## JJB2

I did an ovulation test just to poas lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lol I love POAS :laugh2:


----------



## tdog

SarahLou372 said:


> nice to meet you :):)
> 
> Yes it's sometimes hard to word things :dohh: I get that sometimes, I was here two years ago when I was ttc for my first baby and while I was pregnant was brilliant extra support but the assistant conception thread seems too quiet at the moment :? to be honest huni with my pcos i know i won't conceive on my own so me and the fella sort of just been going with the flow for around a couple months now , get my appointment on the 27th with my doctor hopefully he will refer me to gynaecology [-o&lt;

Fingers crossed you get sorted hunni did you have help with your first? Xx


----------



## JJB2

I got my “pregnant” on a digi \\:D/
Also I think my frers are progressing:happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great progression!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Excellent @JJB2 congrats!!!


----------



## pamg

Hey everyone I haven't posted for a while. I'm due af tomorrow. I hate getting to this time of the month when I'm so close to knowing!
We weren't gna try this month as we have a holiday next August but decided there wasnt much point being careful after nothing happening for 18 months! I didn't use any opks this month but I did feel ovulation pain on my right side 3 days earlier than normal so I'm hoping I did actually ovulate earlier as it would be much better for my short luteal phase! 
I had reflexology 4 days after I felt the ovulation pain & it felt slightly painful when she was at the point of my right ovary which I've never had before. She said she could feel something going on with my ovaries & uterus which she didn't pick up last time but could just be the time of the month she did it as it was earlier in my cycle last time.


----------



## JJB2

Thank you’


----------



## tdog

:happydance: yey @JJB2 nowt better than seeing it on digi :) xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Great progression @JJB2 :)
Good luck @pamg :dust:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hello @SarahLou372 :waves: I have PCOS too. What treatment did you have the first time around? Hope the appointment goes well! 

@JJB2 yay for the digital! It’s a lovely milestone.

@pamg good luck, hope AF stays away!

I spent ages in Boots today looking at all the ovulation tests (despite saying I wasn’t going to do OPKs this cycle). I was really tempted by the digital ones but didn’t want to end up spending £30 on them then have another 90+ day cycle. I might get some cheapies again though. If I have one of my regular cycles, I’ll be ovulating around Tuesday which is our 8th wedding anniversary so hoping that’s a good sign!


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx Fingers crossed for you this cycle hunni xx

@pamg Fingers crossed the :witch: stays away xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

10dpo think I'm out, bfn today, haven't got my normal cm that I have when I'm pregnant.Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## mme

Great progression jjb2 ! 

Lots of luck pamg


9dpo and bfn this am. I feel out this month, I’m in such a bad mood today which is a usual af sign for me. I’m angry that 12 cycles and nothing ! Dd begs me for a sibling and it’s breaking my heart that my body won’t let It happen. So emotional today I think I need an early night to get this day over with


----------



## Bevziibubble

:(:hugs: @mme


----------



## tdog

Awww @mme so sorry you feel that way :hugs: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Sorry @mme :hugs: hun. My DD badly wants another sibling also, so I feel you there


----------



## Momof2onetube

My progesterone came back at 15.4 can anyone decipher this for me?! :D


----------



## tdog

@Momof2onetube Hope someone can shed some light I never get any of it :haha: sorry no use here lol xx


----------



## junebaby08

I’m now somewhere between 12/15 dpo I only know because I get heavy cm don’t chart but af due yesterday and nothing cramps back hurts sore boobs for over a week now so not sure what’s going on I put a tampon in just in case and nothing so guess I’ll test again in a few days ughh weird tingly in my nips too


----------



## tdog

@junebaby08 Hope af stays away and all good signs xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Momof2onetube pretty sure that means you ovulated! Not sure what you can tell about your chances of pregnancy from that though. Hopefully someone else will know!


----------



## junebaby08

tdog said:


> @junebaby08 Hope af stays away and all good signs xx

Thank you .. ughh being pregnant has same signs as af so confusing .. I’ll test tomorrow if no af


----------



## tdog

junebaby08 said:


> Thank you .. ughh being pregnant has same signs as af so confusing .. I’ll test tomorrow if no af

Oh fingers crossed xx


----------



## SarahLou372

tdog said:


> Fingers crossed you get sorted hunni did you have help with your first? Xx


Yeah I had Clomid which I'm allergic too and I had letrozole metformin and trigger shots to have my first was a long wait last time, although the letrozole was a lower dosage seem loads better for me!

Just hope in 4 days time I get some help but I really doubt it :(

@JJB2 that's great news :)


----------



## tdog

SarahLou372 said:


> Yeah I had Clomid which I'm allergic too and I had letrozole metformin and trigger shots to have my first was a long wait last time, although the letrozole was a lower dosage seem loads better for me!
> 
> Just hope in 4 days time I get some help but I really doubt it :(
> 
> @JJB2 that's great news :)

Oh fingers crossed for you that they do help you xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Ugh!!! OH almost let me have my FRER, but then re-hid it on me and said I can wait :rofl: I told him I’m taking an IC tomorrow to tie me over for a few days cause I’m sure it’ll be :bfn:


----------



## tdog

:rofl: I think I would have slapped him for the tease :rofl: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

How cruel! :rofl:


----------



## mme

Morning ladies 
10dpo and brown spotting when I wiped this morning so af will be here by Monday for sure. We spoke about not trying next cycle as af would be due Xmas eve/day and the emotion it brings I want to try and avoid this pain at Christmas. I feel like giving up all together. I so don’t know what to do anymore


----------



## Gemma James

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck for the clearblue :)

It was a bfn yesterday haven't tested today I'm 13dpo no sign of af will test again tomorrow but can't help but think im out this month x


----------



## jellybeanxx

mme said:


> Morning ladies
> 10dpo and brown spotting when I wiped this morning so af will be here by Monday for sure. We spoke about not trying next cycle as af would be due Xmas eve/day and the emotion it brings I want to try and avoid this pain at Christmas. I feel like giving up all together. I so don’t know what to do anymore

:hugs: I’m sorry, TTC can absolutely suck sometimes. Do you think you’d feel better for taking a month off trying or would you still feel rubbish when AF arrived anyway?


----------



## Shorty88

Sorry tmi post coming up :oops:

Anyone that has had a bfp or anyone that tracks it can you tell me cause this is a new one for me.

Cervix is very high and soft and I have had loads of thick milky discharge and very wet down there like I keep thinking af has started.. 

I don't keep an eye on my discharge apart from ewcm or cervix all through the month so I can't say for sure how it normally is. 

Clutching at straws I know.. at due on thur/Friday Not testing till at least Tuesday


----------



## tdog

Shorty88 said:


> Sorry tmi post coming up :oops:
> 
> Anyone that has had a bfp or anyone that tracks it can you tell me cause this is a new one for me.
> 
> Cervix is very high and soft and I have had loads of thick milky discharge and very wet down there like I keep thinking af has started..
> 
> I don't keep an eye on my discharge apart from ewcm or cervix all through the month so I can't say for sure how it normally is.
> 
> Clutching at straws I know.. at due on thur/Friday Not testing till at least Tuesday

I never tracked my cervix this time so couldn't tell you on that one but I felt very very wet and it was milky so was mixed together never new what to put in ff lol finger crossed it's a good sign xx


----------



## JJB2

Shorty88 said:


> Sorry tmi post coming up :oops:
> 
> Anyone that has had a bfp or anyone that tracks it can you tell me cause this is a new one for me.
> 
> Cervix is very high and soft and I have had loads of thick milky discharge and very wet down there like I keep thinking af has started..
> 
> I don't keep an eye on my discharge apart from ewcm or cervix all through the month so I can't say for sure how it normally is.
> 
> Clutching at straws I know.. at due on thur/Friday Not testing till at least Tuesday

I had lots of thick milky cm LOTS!! THICK!!! Lol I hope its a good sign for you!! FX


----------



## Momof2onetube

Sorry you’re feeling down @mme :hugs:
Good luck @Shorty88 :dust:
AFM :bfn: on IC but only 9dpo, so I expected that


----------



## Shorty88

Momof2onetube said:


> Sorry you’re feeling down @mme :hugs:
> Good luck @Shorty88 :dust:
> AFM :bfn: on IC but only 9dpo, so I expected that


You too x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck ladies :dust: I love this thread and I've got everything crossed for you all <3


----------



## Momof2onetube

I’m testing tomorrow with my FRER. Screw it :rofl: I’ll be 10dpo


----------



## LK247

Good luck! I’m 13 dpo and still getting negative tests. I don’t know what my body is doing!!


----------



## tdog

Oh good luck @Momof2onetube can't wait xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Good luck to everyone testing and congrats to those with bfp!

AFM: cd15, been using opks and still waiting for + ... the lines don’t seem to be getting darker! Waiting for last one to dry and then will post a picture!

Edit: these are cd10-15 (two on cd14)


----------



## mme

I’ve just realised if af comes tomorrow then it will have been a 23 day cycle surely that is worrying?


----------



## jellybeanxx

@mme it does seem a little on the short side. Then again, how long is your LP? Something like ovulating on CD13 and only having a 10 day LP would give you a 23 day cycle but not be much cause for concern.

@Momof2onetube good luck with the FRER! 

@laurarebecca1 the one third from top looks close, when did you do that one?

AFM I’ve been getting EWCM and some cramping. Not had my specific ovulation pain (which I read someone on another forum describe as javelin arse which sums up the pain quite nicely :haha:) yet so will hopefully BD again tonight. Sort of regretting my choice not to use OPKs this month as I feel a bit in the dark. Ava bracelet has predicted ovulation for CD15 though and am CD13 today.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@mme do you think your spotting is IB?

@jellybeanxx fx you ovulate early, I seriously feel your pain with the long cycles! 

Afm I am not even bothering with symptom spotting or anything. I have literally kicked the can with this stuff. I refuse to test unless I'm late. I should be due on 3rd December. I went out last night and got drunk and I regretted nothing. I haven't drunk in over a year as I wanted to be mindful with TTC but after 3 years.. f it! I'm done with the hope of it and I'm done with the sadness of it. I've put my life and myself on hold for so long I stopped being me.


----------



## pamg

Momof2onetube said:


> My progesterone came back at 15.4 can anyone decipher this for me?! :D

In August my day 21 blood test came back at 27.7. My doc said it was normal but when we had our appointment at fertility clinic last month they said it was slightly low & repeated all my bloods. I haven't heard what my recent results are yet. My luteal phase has got shorter and shorter recently most months around 8-9 days.


----------



## mme

I ovulated early at CD11 this cycle when it’s usually CD14, my lp is usually 14 days so this would make my lp 11 instead of 14, this cycle has been very off ! I really can’t see it been ib as it’s dark brown like what I have every cycle. My cycles started with spotting at 13dpo, then 12dpo, last cycle was 11dpo and now this one is 10dpo !! I just can’t figure out what’s going on


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @mme it does seem a little on the short side. Then again, how long is your LP? Something like ovulating on CD13 and only having a 10 day LP would give you a 23 day cycle but not be much cause for concern.
> 
> @Momof2onetube good luck with the FRER!
> 
> @laurarebecca1 the one third from top looks close, when did you do that one?
> 
> AFM I’ve been getting EWCM and some cramping. Not had my specific ovulation pain (which I read someone on another forum describe as javelin arse which sums up the pain quite nicely :haha:) yet so will hopefully BD again tonight. Sort of regretting my choice not to use OPKs this month as I feel a bit in the dark. Ava bracelet has predicted ovulation for CD15 though and am CD13 today.

I did that one cd13 at 10pm so ovulation would be cd14 (I had ovulation pains cd14 and 15) putting me at 1dpo today. I’ll test again tomorrow I think and see if it’s much lighter. I could only test evenings during the week so feel I may have missed the surge in the 24 hours I couldn’t test. (I’ve just done another one and it’s much lighter than the one from earlier today) I’m kind of regretting not temping this cycle as I hate this not knowing!

I hope you ovulate soon! Good luck!


----------



## Nima

PeanutWhereRU said:


> @mme do you think your spotting is IB?
> 
> @jellybeanxx fx you ovulate early, I seriously feel your pain with the long cycles!
> 
> Afm I am not even bothering with symptom spotting or anything. I have literally kicked the can with this stuff. I refuse to test unless I'm late. I should be due on 3rd December. I went out last night and got drunk and I regretted nothing. I haven't drunk in over a year as I wanted to be mindful with TTC but after 3 years.. f it! I'm done with the hope of it and I'm done with the sadness of it. I've put my life and myself on hold for so long I stopped being me.

:hugs:sorry peanut. Hope it happens soon for you. And being you and going on living sounds like a good plan, being on hold is so suffocating! Hugs.


----------



## tdog

Awww peanut :hugs: hope it happens soon that's sounds like a good plan tho beingyourself thinking about you :) huge :hugs: xx

Oh @jellybeanxx hopefully ovulation is round the corner :) xx

@laurarebecca1 You might have missed the surge then as the 3rd from top looked pretty close xx

@mme could be ib as some women do mistake it for the start of their period fingers crossed xx


----------



## Gemma James

tdog said:


> Yes officially packed in testing now lol xx
> 
> Fingers crossed for you xx

I tested it was a bfn then I stupidly looked at the test the next day it was like this I know it doesn't count because it is out of the time frame tho what a bummer :( x


----------



## Gemma James

Gemma James said:


> I tested it was a bfn then I stupidly looked at the test the next day it was like this I know it doesn't count because it is out of the time frame tho what a bummer :( x
> 
> View attachment 1048883

I know it's not it it's so heartbreaking x


----------



## Momof2onetube

Not what I was hoping for, especially for 10dpo and my track record with FRERs. But here we go anyways :dohh:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Millhaven

Momof2onetube said:


> Not what I was hoping for, especially for 10dpo and my track record with FRERs. But here we go anyways :dohh:
> 
> View attachment 1048889
> View attachment 1048891

Something is catching my eye in the first pic. :dust:


----------



## Shorty88

Momof2onetube said:


> Not what I was hoping for, especially for 10dpo and my track record with FRERs. But here we go anyways :dohh:
> 
> View attachment 1048889
> View attachment 1048891


Something is catching my eye on the first one


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Momof2onetube I really, really hope the line keeps getting stronger for you this time. Keeping everything crossed! 

Does anyone get anxiety before ovulation? I always get it before my period but I’ve been getting that sort of feeling the last couple of days. It feels hormonal if that makes sense?


----------



## tdog

@Momof2onetube I see something I hope this is it for you and it gets darker for you xx

@Gemma James what a bummer xx

@jellybeanxx I use to get so anxious the run up to ovulation xx


----------



## Shorty88

Tested with a boots ic with smu (seems to be better for my tests)

I got a vvvfl but enough that hubby could see it.. it won't pick up on camera tho

Going to wait 48 hours and test again

Hoping it's not a nasty evap

Best photo I could get the bottom test is from my last pregnancy it's just a guide of where too look..

Please tell me I'm not going insane


----------



## jellybeanxx

I think I can see something when I zoom in @Shorty88 good luck!

@tdog I hope this anxiety is a sign of impending ovulation! Makes it a bit more bareable anyway. How are you feeling? Can’t believe you’re nearly 6 weeks already!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Shorty88 i see it when I zoom in too! Good luck for next test hun :dust:
@jellybeanxx good luck for ov :dust:


----------



## tdog

@Shorty88 I see it when zoom in also fingers crossed for you :dust:

@jellybeanxx I'm ok just so tired and so bloated I no it has flown over I have my booking in wed I see the consultant 3rd then I've booked a private scan 14th own piece of mind as we don't get one until 12 weeks do we xx


----------



## junebaby08

Momof2onetube said:


> Not what I was hoping for, especially for 10dpo and my track record with FRERs. But here we go anyways :dohh:
> 
> View attachment 1048889
> View attachment 1048891

Honey there’s def a line there for sure!!!!!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog the waiting until 12 weeks for a scan is torture! I got an early one at 7 weeks with DS1 because I had pains and the doctor thought it could’ve been ectopic. It was such a relief when I saw his little heart beating in the right place. DS2 I got scanned at 10 weeks because I ovulated so late they based it on my LMP so scan was early. It was still a nightmare to wait until then! Those private early reassurance scans definitely seem worth it. Groupon quite often have deals on for them as well so it’s not too pricey. Hope it goes well!


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog the waiting until 12 weeks for a scan is torture! I got an early one at 7 weeks with DS1 because I had pains and the doctor thought it could’ve been ectopic. It was such a relief when I saw his little heart beating in the right place. DS2 I got scanned at 10 weeks because I ovulated so late they based it on my LMP so scan was early. It was still a nightmare to wait until then! Those private early reassurance scans definitely seem worth it. Groupon quite often have deals on for them as well so it’s not too pricey. Hope it goes well!

I had early ones with last 2 because I was bleeding with them do you I forgot about Groupon:dohh: I've booked it at full price xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I think I may have miscalculated my dpo :dohh: I got my pos opk on the 15th, but I felt what I believe were ov pains the morning of the 16th, I think I just tested at 9dpo. Ugh!! How did I make this mistake? I should know better by now. Oh well. Rant over


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> I think I may have miscalculated my dpo :dohh: I got my pos opk on the 15th, but I felt what I believe were ov pains the morning of the 16th, I think I just tested at 9dpo. Ugh!! How did I make this mistake? I should know better by now. Oh well. Rant over

It's easy done hunni but I can still see a line on that test xx


----------



## tdog

Oh my @Momof2onetube I've just drained the colour xx


----------



## Millhaven

tdog said:


> Oh my @Momof2onetube I've just drained the colour xx
> View attachment 1048902

:dust:

What app are you using?


----------



## tdog

Millhaven said:


> :dust:
> 
> What app are you using?

It's called pics art hun xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

I cracked and got DH to get me some OPKs when he went to Tesco. Not quite there yet but getting loads of EWCM. Come on ovaries, do your job!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks @tdog ! You can really see it there. Holy


----------



## Shorty88

tdog said:


> Oh my @Momof2onetube I've just drained the colour xx
> View attachment 1048902


Defo a line there.. I have that app how did you do that?


----------



## tdog

Shorty88 said:


> Defo a line there.. I have that app how did you do that?

It's the hagrid affect if you choose photo then the little wand thing then it has all the affects on their xx


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> I cracked and got DH to get me some OPKs when he went to Tesco. Not quite there yet but getting loads of EWCM. Come on ovaries, do your job!!
> 
> View attachment 1048903

Oh nearly tho :) xx


----------



## tdog

Sorry ladies told you wrong app it's pixlr that I use xx


----------



## junebaby08

I have that app too I use that as well


----------



## laurarebecca1

Ahh thanks for the app tdog!

Jelly so close!

Shorty and momoftwo I can see a line...so exciting!!

AFM: I got a positive opk today and feeling ovulation pains. I wonder if my body tried to ovulate a few days ago but didn’t. Or I ovulated twice (that’s a thing right?)


----------



## tdog

@Shorty88 I forgot to upload yours aswell :dohh: xx

@laurarebecca1 I'm not sure hun I no sometimes if you don't ovulate or try to and doesn't your body may try again xx


----------



## Shorty88

tdog said:


> @Shorty88 I forgot to upload yours aswell :dohh: xx
> 
> @laurarebecca1 I'm not sure hun I no sometimes if you don't ovulate or try to and doesn't your body may try again xx
> 
> View attachment 1048916

Thanks @tdog thought I was seeing things lol x


----------



## tdog

Shorty88 said:


> Thanks @tdog thought I was seeing things lol x

You deffo ain't seeing things fingers crossed gets darker xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 I think it’s quite rare to ovulate twice, it’s more common for your body to gear up to ovulate but fail for whatever reason and then try again. Frustrating though!

@Shorty88 i can definitely see it on tdog’s tweak (@tdog you should totally set up an online business called Tdog’s Tweaks and charge people to tweak their test photos :haha:) 
When are you testing again?


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> @laurarebecca1 I think it’s quite rare to ovulate twice, it’s more common for your body to gear up to ovulate but fail for whatever reason and then try again. Frustrating though!
> 
> @Shorty88 i can definitely see it on tdog’s tweak (@tdog you should totally set up an online business called Tdog’s Tweaks and charge people to tweak their test photos :haha:)
> When are you testing again?

:rofl: someone did a thread in the test bit but never carried on lol xx


----------



## Convie

oh looks like a good line shorty! good luck! :dust:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Ladies... I think this may finally be my month. It’s there, it’s pink irl and I can see it when I hold it up to light :shock:


----------



## pamg

Momof2onetube I see the line,hope its your month!

My af arrived, started spotting yesterday afternoon then came on properly during the night. My cycle was 2 days longer which was the only positive. I was really starting to believe I could have been this month I don't know why I do it to myself!! I have a hycosy in 2 weeks and I'm hoping I'll find out more then. We're not trying again until early January now and I just feel so frustrated I thought I'd have a baby by now let alone not even pregnant yet. After 18 months of trying at the right time every month & hubbys test results were excellent I really think theres something wrong with me!
Sorry for the rant ladies!!


----------



## Shorty88

@Shorty88 i can definitely see it on tdog’s tweak (@tdog you should totally set up an online business called Tdog’s Tweaks and charge people to tweak their test photos :haha:)
When are you testing again?[/QUOTE]


I was going to test tomorrow cause I thought I had a frer left but it was just the box ](*,)

Going to buy some tomorrow and test wed.. wish me luck [-o&lt;


----------



## Shorty88

Momof2onetube said:


> Ladies... I think this may finally be my month. It’s there, it’s pink irl and I can see it when I hold it up to light :shock:
> 
> View attachment 1048941

It's gotten so much darker since yesterday.. defo BFP x


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks @Shorty88 ! Can’t wait to see your FRER :D


----------



## Shorty88

Momof2onetube said:


> Thanks @Shorty88 ! Can’t wait to see your FRER :D


Thought I had one but it was just the box ](*,)

Going to buy one tomorrow and test wed with frer and digi x


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Momof2onetube tentative congratulations to you! Keeping everything crossed that this is it for you!

@pamg sorry AF got you :hugs:

I did an OPK this morning that was a lot fainter than yesterday’s so thought maybe the surge was on the way down but my temp dropped this morning. Will do another OPK later.


----------



## tdog

Oh @Momof2onetube it is deffo darker than yesterday I hope this is your month for you xx

@pamg so sorry about af :hugs: that positive it's longer :) xx

@jellybeanxx it could have been and you just caught the last of it fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## tdog

@Momof2onetube I had to drain the colour :haha: xx


----------



## Shorty88

So hubby surprised me with a frer he had hidden (i knew i had one more)


I think this is the start of my BFP.. this is with only a 3 hour hold and this photo taken at about 2 mins in x


----------



## tdog

Shorty88 said:


> So hubby surprised me with a frer he had hidden (i knew i had one more)
> 
> 
> I think this is the start of my BFP.. this is with only a 3 hour hold and this photo taken at about 2 mins in x
> 
> View attachment 1048956

:wohoo: omg congratulations:happydance: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Definitely :bfp: @Shorty88 congratulations!!


----------



## Shorty88

Now that it has fully dried its darker woohoo 

Please stick little bean


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Wow @Shorty88 and @Momof2onetube both are amazing lines. Congratulation!!!

@pamg sorry for AF 

@jellybeanxx ant positive opk yet?

Afm I'm due in a week but got some serious cramps going on!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Shorty88 :happydance: beautiful :bfp: !!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I’m having a moment.... OH is happy, but being the realistic one and telling me not to get excited as we’ve been through this before :cry:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Shorty88 woot woot!!! Congrats :) That is great!!

@Momof2onetube - Line looks good! Come on super BFP and no AF!! He just doesn't want to see you hurting but once you get a few positives I think he will just be excited with you :)


----------



## Momof2onetube

I go for progesterone again today, I’m hoping with everything I have that it’s gone up and I can get even a tiny bit excited! Thanks @Hoping4numbr3 :flower:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Momof2onetube whatever happens, right now you are pregnant which is awesome and worth celebrating :happydance: good luck with the progesterone!


----------



## tdog

Just changed my scan date :) 4th so week tomorrow :happydance: \\:D/ xx

I want to see more :bfp: on this thread come on ladies let's see them 2 pink lines :) @Momof2onetube hope your progesterone levels have risen :) xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog I’m desperately trying! Have BD’d the last 3 nights in a row (and another couple of times before that this cycle) just need to get my ovaries cooperating to pop out an egg! I wish there was a button I could press or something :haha:
Hope this week goes quickly for you so you can get to that scan! Exciting!


----------



## Momof2onetube

So exciting @tdog :D 
Hope you ov soon @jellybeanxx done any more opks? :dust:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@jellybeanxx Fingers crossed SOOOO TIGHT that you get that a BFP this cycle lol. Especially after that long cycle you just had! 

@Momof2onetube DID you go buy more tests!!?


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx Just hope this cycle is it for you especially because of the last cycle fingers crossed:dust: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Momof2onetube said:


> So exciting @tdog :D
> Hope you ov soon @jellybeanxx done any more opks? :dust:

Both of today’s OPKs were really faint so definitely on the way down from yesterday. Really hoping I wake up to a temp rise tomorrow! 

Thanks everyone, you’re all so lovely and definitely make this whole TTC thing a lot less lonely!


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Hoping4numbr3 i have one more FRER for tomorrow and my best friend has offered to buy me a two pack as an early Christmas present :rofl: I’m hoping by then I can just use a digi though!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Momof2onetube Okay I will try to wait patiently! HAHA


----------



## ColeCaden

Congrats ladies on the new BFPS.


----------



## Convie

congratulations shorty that's a great line!! :happydance:

I don't even have to squint to see that line mumof2! ! I hope it's not another test tease, I understand why your oh is being the way he is though I hope it darkens up for you and this is truly it! :hugs:


afm turns out I ovulated a day after oh left, but we didn't have sex that night because of injuring myself so we dtd 3 days before I ovd! I have my fingers crossed but I think I'm out, we will see, for now I am putting all my energy into working out and trying to get a flat tummy for my new years eve dress :rofl:

also I did one of those stupid games on Facebook and it came up as this. 
can always hope right :rofl:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck for tomorrow’s temp @jellybeanxx ! Sounds like you’ve got you’ve got your bases covered! 
@Convie thanks hun! Hopefully you’ve caught it :dust: 
I just spoke with my gyno’s office, she’ll call me tomorrow, I may be going for betas depending on today’s progesterone results


----------



## tdog

Oh good luck @Momof2onetube :) xx

@Convie I looked at them game things but never done them lol xx

Ladies the bloat is real look at this omg I feel huge already and only 6 weeks just seem to high aswell just bloated lol xx


----------



## SarahLou372

Congratulations on the :bfp: !!!!

i have my first doctors appointment tomorrow to get gynae referal kind of nervous I don't know why :shock::shock: also i went to the doctors l set week because only sometimes not every time I need with the partner i bleed afterwards :shock: well I had swabs taken and they said my cervix was red and inflamed :shock::(:( they rang today saying my results were back and I need to see the doctor :-(


----------



## Shorty88

Best of luck @jellybeanxx hope you have caught it this month xx

@Momof2onetube Best of luck with today's test I say the line has gotten so much darker x

@tdog wow the bloat is a killer especially if you are trying to hide the pregnancy.. on my last pregnancy my bloat never went down so people could tell I was pregnant from 8 weeks.. at 13 weeks i looked about 5 months pregnant :lol:

AFM I got this this morning :dance:

I thought it was the week indicators but it wasn't :sad1:

Didn't realise they done different ones.. I'm going to get the week indicators for the weekend and hoping to get the 2-3 weeks 

Please be a sticky bean [-o&lt;


----------



## Kaymumof2

Omg I hadn't been getting any notifications for this thread and I come back for a look and see some beautiful BFPs! 
A huge congratulations to momof2 shorty and jj! Amazing news! Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 month's!

Good luck to those in the tww!

AFM I'm waiting to O. Only cd 10. Anyone else at a similar stage? Come on Christmas BFPs!


----------



## tdog

@Shorty88 nothing like seeing it on a digi is it \\:D/ yey congratulations, yes the bloat is real i feel so bloated all the time feeling so sick today aswell xx

:xmas6:Christmas:bfp:sounds good :) :xmas6:xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@SarahLou372 good luck with your appointment, hope it goes well!

@Kaymumof2 im CD16 so only a few days ahead. Hopefully you’ll be heading into ovulation soon!

Very slight temp increase for me today. Not enough to say I’ve ovulated but it sometimes rises slowly and at least it’s heading in the right direction. Will just have to see if it continues!


----------



## Convie

congrats on digi shorty!!
good luck at your appointment sarahlou :hugs:

can someone look at my temps? is it okay I went below my cover line?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

So after seeing all those tests I decided to do one!! I'm pretty sure it's a bfn I'm 9dpo I think. What do you guys think?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Convie said:


> congrats on digi shorty!!
> good luck at your appointment sarahlou :hugs:
> 
> can someone look at my temps? is it okay I went below my cover line?

I used to temp before but not anymore but I know it's ok for it to drop then climb again. Good luck x


----------



## tdog

@PeanutWhereRU I'm pretty sure I see something fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> congrats on digi shorty!!
> good luck at your appointment sarahlou :hugs:
> 
> can someone look at my temps? is it okay I went below my cover line?

Mine went below cover line this time as you can see xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Deffo a bfn


----------



## Momof2onetube

I now get why OH told me not to get excited :nope: AF due by Thursday, Friday at the absolute latest. Scared to test again tomorrow. I just want it to get darker :cry: sorry for the whine. Just feeling defeated with these faint lines


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Good luck @Momof2onetube


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks @PeanutWhereRU sorry for your bfn, still early though!! :hugs:


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> I now get why OH told me not to get excited :nope: AF due by Thursday, Friday at the absolute latest. Scared to test again tomorrow. I just want it to get darker :cry: sorry for the whine. Just feeling defeated with these faint lines

I no your frustration hun well I feel like I'm their with you I'm rooting for it to get darker for you, when do you get results hun? Xx


----------



## Convie

oh tdog same day as well, hope this is a positive sign then!

momof2 no need to be sorry at all I think anyone of us would feel the same way if we had been through the same thing :hugs: I really really hope and pray it gets darker for you this time :hugs:


----------



## Momof2onetube

I’m checking online like a crazy lunatic @tdog :rofl: I’m hoping they’re posted sometime today! 
Thanks @Convie i hope so too :flower:


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> oh tdog same day as well, hope this is a positive sign then!
> 
> momof2 no need to be sorry at all I think anyone of us would feel the same way if we had been through the same thing :hugs: I really really hope and pray it gets darker for you this time :hugs:

Fingers crossed it is a good sign :) xx


----------



## mme

Congrats ladies on the bfp’s

My body is messed up this cycle ! 13dpo af due today but not yet arrived, been spotting brown for 4th day now took a test this eve and bfn. Last 5 cycles af arrived on 13 dpo and spotting started either 11 or 12dpo. Can I ask you ladies who got bfp what did you do ? Anything different ? I’ve read about cutting out caffeine and taking vit b6 ?


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Momof2onetube I’m willing that line to get darker for you!! Hope you get those results through soon as well.

@Convie my temps were all over the place when I was pregnant with DS2. They dipped below the cover line for two days at one point. I didn’t even think I’d ovulated.

@mme that spotting sounds so frustrating, have you had your progesterone levels checked recently? Or any other hormone blood tests? Might be something to explain the spotting!

I took another OPK today and it was pretty much just the one line visible. So with the dark line a couple of days ago and all the EWCM (which had stopped now) my body was certainly trying to ovulate. Hope I’ve managed it!


----------



## Momof2onetube

@jellybeanxx Thanks hun, but my progesterone has dropped :cry: I’m expecting AF on Thursday


----------



## mme

jellybeanxx said:


> @Momof2onetube I’m willing that line to get darker for you!! Hope you get those results through soon as well.
> 
> @Convie my temps were all over the place when I was pregnant with DS2. They dipped below the cover line for two days at one point. I didn’t even think I’d ovulated.
> 
> @mme that spotting sounds so frustrating, have you had your progesterone levels checked recently? Or any other hormone blood tests? Might be something to explain the spotting!
> 
> I took another OPK today and it was pretty much just the one line visible. So with the dark line a couple of days ago and all the EWCM (which had stopped now) my body was certainly trying to ovulate. Hope I’ve managed it!

I had the CD2 and CD21 blood tests a couple of months ago and all came back fine. Just to top off my misery I just worked out next cycle af will be due on Xmas day !


----------



## SarahLou372

Today appointment had been a huge disaster I've come away with more worrying problems :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## tdog

@mme the only thing i did different was use pre-seed but apart from that I ate and drank coffee (loads I no you supose to cut out but didn't lol) xx

@SarahLou372 awww no so sorry to read that xx


----------



## SarahLou372

I had an issue with bleeding when bedding with my fella so I went doctors last week and the swabs have come back ok apart from thrush which I'm not too worried about .

But the doctor examined me and said the cervix looks red and inflamed and he can feel a lump!! :cry::cry::cry: he did however out my referal through for both reasons so for fertility and my cervix and he wanted me to have a day 21 blood test but because of my af being nearly non existent he just said to get the bloods done anyway as gynae will.ask for them, but he phoned a message through to gynae to try and push my appointment forward :cry:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@SarahLou372 sorry to hear that, that’s quite a lot to deal with! Hopefully that gynaecologist appointment will happen soon and they’ll get things sorted for you.

@Momof2onetube :hugs: I’m so sorry, that’s just really unfair. Have you got a follow appointment with the doctor to look at what’s causing this?

@mme keeping everything crossed it’s a Christmas Day BFP!


----------



## SarahLou372

I know it sounds terrible but I'm thinking the worst is gonna happen :cry:


----------



## Momof2onetube

:hugs: @SarahLou372 hopefully you get answers soon
@jellybeanxx i see my gyno next Thursday and I will be pushing for an HSG as well as answers as to why this continuously happens


----------



## tdog

@SarahLou372 So sorry to read that I no what you mean by thinking the worse sending hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Momof2onetube I hope the gynaecologist is helpful and you can get that hsg booked in.

@SarahLou372 :hugs: hope you can find out what’s causing it soon and that it’s not as serious as you’re worrying about. It’s understandable to think like that though.

Slight temp drop for me this morning :cry: looks like my body’s attempt to ovulate wasn’t successful. I think it’s going to take a few months and serious strict eating of low GI foods to get my PCOS under control again. It’s so frustrating to be back at this point after a year of regular cycles.


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx :hugs: I just want to give you a massive hug how frustrating for you xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@jellybeanxx hang in there girl. I have the same o symptoms and near spike in my opks around day 16ish then nothing.. dry cm then cd25th-ish it starts again. O I think this cycle it actually tried 3 times then finally got a positive on cd39! It's heartbreak for sure esp when you wait that long and day 50 you get a bfn. It's cruel as anything x


----------



## Shorty88

mme said:


> Congrats ladies on the bfp’s
> 
> My body is messed up this cycle ! 13dpo af due today but not yet arrived, been spotting brown for 4th day now took a test this eve and bfn. Last 5 cycles af arrived on 13 dpo and spotting started either 11 or 12dpo. Can I ask you ladies who got bfp what did you do ? Anything different ? I’ve read about cutting out caffeine and taking vit b6 ?

@mme 
Similar to @tdog I used preseed for the first time.. I also had reflexology, acupuncture and holistic massage the week of ovulation and just after it so I relaxed and let nature take its course .. I did cut out all fizzy drinks and only limited to a coffee twice a week.. (more for my pcos)


----------



## jellybeanxx

Thanks @tdog :hugs:

Thanks to you as well @PeanutWhereRU I’m so glad you got there in the end. It’s very frustrating isn’t it? I’ve had a few cycles where my body managed it late, including when I was pregnant with DS2. I think that was a CD29 ovulation. I’m just exhausted from that last 90+ days cycles and really want my regular cycles back! I can’t face doing another 3 month long wait.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@jellybeanxx I was actually thinking about the long cycles today.. an average woman would have about 12 chances in a year to get pregnant.. I've had only 7... 8 if I'm lucky enough to ovulate again before the new year. I can imagine you only having 5..? If it takes an average couple a year to conceive our average must be 2 plus?


----------



## mme

Well today is CD1 again !!
Tried preeseed and conceive plus before but gonna give preeseed another try this cycle, also started taking b6 vitamin which I have read can help, just hate the fact that next af is due Xmas day ! How cruel how my cycles have worked out. Dh said whatever I want to go with he is on board which is good, I said I want to really go for it this cycle by taking all the vitamins, cut out caffeine, Use preeseed every time (that part is my worry as it’s too planned) no alcohol etc, I’m not confident any of this will help at this stage but willing to try this cycle, any tips, advice welcome x


----------



## tdog

Oh @mme I'm so sorry :hugs: yes pre-seed is stressful but if works :) xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Should be cd1 tomorrow :( thinking I’ll take December off as I’m out of opks and will be due for AF over Christmas/ my birthday. Bummer. See what my gyno says next week


----------



## jellybeanxx

@PeanutWhereRU there’s a depressing thought! Does make it seem like less pressure in a way though. The annoying thing for me is that before my chemical I was having 26 day cycles. It was brilliant. The chemical seems to have just brought all my PCOS related hormone issues back in. The worst part of my long cycles is that mostly they’re anovulatory. I spent 16 months TTC DS1 and only ovulated twice in all that time. It was pretty much the same when TTC DS2. I really thought I’d be in with a better chance this time but clearly not. Sorry for the rant! :blush:

@mme sorry for CD1, I really hope you get the amazing Christmas present of a BFP!

@Momof2onetube just want to give you massive hugs :hugs: the whole thing has been so unfair on you.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tdog

I just wish I could give you ladies a huge :hugs: what a time your having :( xx


----------



## Shorty88

Momof2onetube said:


> Should be cd1 tomorrow :( thinking I’ll take December off as I’m out of opks and will be due for AF over Christmas/ my birthday. Bummer. See what my gyno says next week

So sorry @Momof2onetube.. I hope you get some answers soon x


----------



## Momof2onetube

Bang on time. Cd1 here :cry:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Shorty88

Momof2onetube said:


> Bang on time. Cd1 here :cry:

So sorry @Momof2onetube so unfair x


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> Bang on time. Cd1 here :cry:

Omg them frers are horrid for you so sorry :cry: I wish I could give you a big hug right now :hugs: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks ladies :flower: I’m babysitting my 20 month old and 1 month old god sons today, so I’m busy and my mind is pretty occupied


----------



## Bevziibubble

Momof2onetube said:


> Thanks ladies :flower: I’m babysitting my 20 month old and 1 month old god sons today, so I’m busy and my mind is pretty occupied

Aww they are blessed :hugs:


----------



## Convie

oh I'm sorry to hear af arrive for you mme and momof2 :hugs:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Oh no ladies with af! I'll be joining you on Sunday/Monday as I'm pretty sure I'm out again too. Maybe I'll have a baby by 2020 who knows! At least I know I will be AF free this Christmas! For some reason since I have ever known I have always been on either Xmas or new years day lol


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Momof2onetube I’m so, so sorry. It’s completely unfair :hugs:


----------



## Kaymumof2

So sorry for those that got f. Hopefully abfp for Christmas!

AFM I'm cd 12 still waiting for O. Haven't taken any opks so far. Have been temping still though. Not sure if I'm going to us opks or just take abit more of a relaxed approach and just dtd as and when dh and I feel like it. On the flip side though I don't want to 'waste'a cycle. Especially Christmas month! Confused!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Ment to say af. Stupid phone


----------



## tdog

Hopefully the relaxed approach will help :) xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Is this line eye, desperation or nothing?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

No idea how to tweek pics but...


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye .Good luck!!


----------



## Convie

at first I didn't see anything but now I do on the uneditted pic, but I don't know if thats my own line eyes playing up


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Convie said:


> at first I didn't see anything but now I do on the uneditted pic, but I don't know if thats my own line eyes playing up

Thanks convie. I think I'm going crazy!

I had a dream last night i did a test and it came back positive. I woke myself from the nightmare and had an anxiety attack! My hormones are on the crazy side this cycle. Just crying non stop, stressing and anxiety I can't calm my heart rate at times these past 2 weeks. I just need this period to come now.


----------



## Convie

omg peanut its so weird you mention that, I'm the same! I almost had a panic attack 3 times today! my head was spinning my body was shaking i was crying and freaking out because I had no idea why I was having one, meaning i couldn't get away from what was causing it, I was LOSING it! 
its crazy what our hormones can do to us! :/ as if the TWW doesn't suck enough as it is


----------



## tdog

Omg @PeanutWhereRU I have pulled the colour this one only shows if it is pink and wouldn't show if evap or line eye lol and look :) I'm excited for you for your next test :) xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Thanks @tdog!!! These tests don't give me a solid line until around 14 dpo and even then it's faint. I think I am 12dpo.. I blew my frer on 9dpo so I'm out. Think I will keep with these ones as I have about 6 left.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Convie said:


> omg peanut its so weird you mention that, I'm the same! I almost had a panic attack 3 times today! my head was spinning my body was shaking i was crying and freaking out because I had no idea why I was having one, meaning i couldn't get away from what was causing it, I was LOSING it!
> its crazy what our hormones can do to us! :/ as if the TWW doesn't suck enough as it is

Yup those attacks are awful! I only tested today because I am usually a patient person but I was at work speaking to a lady on the phone and she made me so furious I just hung up the phone lol I started seeing red and shaking! I have been on edge about everything.. not sleeping to good.. Then feeling run down by the evening but not being able to sleep. This cycle has been so weird.

When are you planning to test?


----------



## Convie

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Yup those attacks are awful! I only tested today because I am usually a patient person but I was at work speaking to a lady on the phone and she made me so furious I just hung up the phone lol I started seeing red and shaking! I have been on edge about everything.. not sleeping to good.. Then feeling run down by the evening but not being able to sleep. This cycle has been so weird.
> 
> When are you planning to test?

I hope you get some sleep soon :hugs: 
I just took one this evening because I was about to drink a bottle of wine so decided I should test before doing so, and also to test my line eyes after seeing yours, mine is completely blank white whereas yours I do see I line so I don't think its line eyes, esspecially after tdog drained the colour!
I hope this darkens up for you :dust:


----------



## mme

Hi ladies 
CD 3 today and it’s hell ! I’m so much more heavier than usual (changing every 1-2hrs) ! Quite worried actually that I booked into see gp bit first appointment I can get is 12th dec !


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

So sorry about horrible af @mme


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I think my one might be a fluke. I went into my cupboard and found a 10miu test.. there is a line but so faint. I think maybe a chemical or something. Well more action then I've had all year so I'll take it lol at least I know im not totally messed up!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

This is the original


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Convie said:


> I hope you get some sleep soon :hugs:
> I just took one this evening because I was about to drink a bottle of wine so decided I should test before doing so, and also to test my line eyes after seeing yours, mine is completely blank white whereas yours I do see I line so I don't think its line eyes, esspecially after tdog drained the colour!
> I hope this darkens up for you :dust:

Enjoy that wine girl! I had a glass yesterday as I really needed it. Didn't help my anxiety but it did let me fall asleep fast lol


----------



## mme

Fingered crossed peanut x


----------



## jellybeanxx

@PeanutWhereRU I can see it clearer in the more recent one! Fingers crossed for you!

@mme that sounds awful, sorry you can’t get an appointment any earlier! If you phone first thing on Monday, can you get a same day appointment?


----------



## tdog

@PeanutWhereRU I deffo see it on the most recent one and don't have to enlarge it :) xx

@mme so sorry your going though a horrible af hope it calms down soon xx :hugs: xx


----------



## Marleybump

Hi I am new to the site! I am 6DPO and on the TWW! Ugh seems like forever!


----------



## Nima

PeanutWhereRU said:


> This is the original
> 
> View attachment 1049359

I can still see it peanut . I don't think it was a fluke. Good luck! 

Welcome Marley


----------



## tdog

Marleybump said:


> Hi I am new to the site! I am 6DPO and on the TWW! Ugh seems like forever!

Welcome hunni yes the wait is a nightmare :dust: good luck hun xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Welcome @Marleybump good luck!

How’s it going today @PeanutWhereRU? 

I had a random temp spike this morning even though I’ve not had any ovulation symptoms. We managed to fit in some quick action this morning just in case :haha: will see if my temp continues up tomorrow. I’ve had either sticky CM or none at all the last few days though so can’t imagine I’d have just ovulated? I was getting loads of EWCM about 5 days ago but my temps were dropping. Can anyone make sense of that?!


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx That's weird fingers crossed you have ovulated this month xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@jellybeanxx I'm not sure if this will help you but this is what my opks looked like when I got preg after my mc.. the period was delayed about 2 months and my opks would jump up and and down but never totally get there until the darkest one.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Then this...


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

This is my test from today.. I can see something there and it's a smidge darker than yesterday but still not convinced


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

jellybeanxx said:


> Welcome @Marleybump good luck!
> 
> How’s it going today @PeanutWhereRU?
> 
> I had a random temp spike this morning even though I’ve not had any ovulation symptoms. We managed to fit in some quick action this morning just in case :haha: will see if my temp continues up tomorrow. I’ve had either sticky CM or none at all the last few days though so can’t imagine I’d have just ovulated? I was getting loads of EWCM about 5 days ago but my temps were dropping. Can anyone make sense of that?!

Jelly I can relate to this 100% I get the EWCM at around cd14 near spike in ovulation then the week after I am dry, feeling like o already happen then I get a bit more thick lotion creamy cm one day before real o, it's so weird. This cycle I actually had o pains a full week before it happened and nearly missed it because of the lack of symptoms when I actually ovulate. I usually have such bad pain in my ovary that I can't walk! This cycle I'm sure I geared up 3 times for o and I only know this based on my cm. I don't temp but I'm sure if I did our charts would be looking a like! Fx hun and I would say dtd every other day. I actually followed the SMEP this month so dtd 3 days in a row when o came, otherwise every other day leading to it x


----------



## tdog

Deffo see it on that one can you get a frer? Xx


----------



## Convie

I think I see something too peanut seconding the fr?

AFM this morning fertility friend completely changed my ovulation date and cover lines! is that normal? I mean the good thing is that it's put me as ovulating a day closer to the last day we DTD, but annoyed I got my peak on the same day as O? shouldn't it be 48 hours before? that doesn't really matter anyway I'm just confused :lol:
also just got super sharp pains in my cervix just now


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> I think I see something too peanut seconding the fr?
> 
> AFM this morning fertility friend completely changed my ovulation date and cover lines! is that normal? I mean the good thing is that it's put me as ovulating a day closer to the last day we DTD, but annoyed I got my peak on the same day as O? shouldn't it be 48 hours before? that doesn't really matter anyway I'm just confused :lol:
> also just got super sharp pains in my cervix just now

I got my crosshairs on the peak day aswell this time round yes usually the day after that I get it, as for it changing yes it could change if anything different xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

So I found an expired digital from 2016 in the cupboard and though why not.. Didn't expect the batteries to work..


----------



## tdog

PeanutWhereRU said:


> So I found an expired digital from 2016 in the cupboard and though why not.. Didn't expect the batteries to work..
> 
> View attachment 1049434

Even better than a frer congratulations:wohoo: :happydance: xx


----------



## Shorty88

Congrats @PeanutWhereRU no denying a digi..

I'm on my way to a family function and the bloat is unreal :dohh:


----------



## Convie

oh my god peanut!! congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## tdog

Shorty88 said:


> Congrats @PeanutWhereRU no denying a digi..
> 
> I'm on my way to a family function and the bloat is unreal :dohh:
> 
> View attachment 1049449

That's like me it's horrid I haven't told the kids yet and they keep asking why my tummy bigger lol xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Congrats @PeanutWhereRU! Sorry about AF ladies!


----------



## Shorty88

tdog said:


> That's like me it's horrid I haven't told the kids yet and they keep asking why my tummy bigger lol xx
> 
> View attachment 1049454

A few of my cousins know I was ttc and I'm not drinking tonight I say some will guess.. I'm only 4 weeks :blush:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Thanks ladies. Hubby is not too convinced he couldn't see a line on the tests and he said he don't believe the digital as it expired so he has gone shops to find a frer lol I'm cautious as we lost our babies at 5 and 6 weeks so cautiously approaching this.

Gosh ladies the bloat is real for you guys. My friend is the same at work. Looks 5 months when she just found out.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@PeanutWhereRU ahh congratulations! I don’t think those digis would give false positives from being out of date. More likely for the battery to die like you say. I can understand the caution though so will be keeping everything crossed for you.
Your wacky cycle gives me hope as well as it does sound quite similar!


----------



## tdog

Awww I no @Shorty88 people guess straight away don't they I work in my son's school kitchen and most of the kids staring at me lol xx

Awww @PeanutWhereRU I can understand the caution but as said I don't think they would give false positives looking forward to the frer :) xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Thanks tdog, I did clear blue frer last night and the line came up straight away. I'm calling it BFP now, however still will not believe it until I have made it to 7 weeks.. please stick little peanut xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@jellybeanxx my af was due cd52 this time around.. that's almost 2 average cycles and it was my longer at this year! I have am sending you lots of luck. The only think that was different this time was hubby stopped carrying his phone in his jeans pocket. We read a study that that can cause a decrease in sperm health. I didn't take any vitamins or anything just used the mooncup after dtd.


----------



## tdog

Yey @PeanutWhereRU congratulations :wohoo: stick little one stick :) xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Convie

hey guys another chart question sorry, do I discount today's temp because last night my daughter had a sleepover and her friend woke up at 4am I was then up and down out of my bed until 7am when I finally took my temp but of course I had already gotten out of bed so wasn't a proper bbt?
I'm. just wondering because I've also gone below coverline today


----------



## Momof2onetube

Wow @PeanutWhereRU huge congrats to you!


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> hey guys another chart question sorry, do I discount today's temp because last night my daughter had a sleepover and her friend woke up at 4am I was then up and down out of my bed until 7am when I finally took my temp but of course I had already gotten out of bed so wasn't a proper bbt?
> I'm. just wondering because I've also gone below coverline today

I would hun I still did it if I had at least 3 hours sleep as that's what they say but if you haven't then yes disregard it xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@Convie When are you planning to test?


----------



## Kaymumof2

Yes more bfps! Congrats peanut! How exciting!

Afm still waiting to o. Neg opks but getting nore ewcm so should be soon. Gonna try and dtd as much as poss just always so damn tired lately. Even around O time when I know I should be bd I end up falling asleep then feel gutted when I don't get pregnant! But this cycle I'm really gonna try and dtd regularly. A Christmas bfp would be amazing but won't happen


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Kaymumof2 said:


> Yes more bfps! Congrats peanut! How exciting!
> 
> Afm still waiting to o. Neg opks but getting nore ewcm so should be soon. Gonna try and dtd as much as poss just always so damn tired lately. Even around O time when I know I should be bd I end up falling asleep then feel gutted when I don't get pregnant! But this cycle I'm really gonna try and dtd regularly. A Christmas bfp would be amazing but won't happen

Good luck hun, how far are you in my cycle?


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thank you hun. I'm cd15 I o between cd17 and 20. So just waiting it out. Gonna try and bd tonight though even though it's 6pm and I already want to go to sleep! Think I must be lacking in iron or something because no matter how much sleep I get, I still always feel extremely tired. Not good when ttc!i think the prenatal vitamins that I take have iron in though. So who knows lol


----------



## Convie

thank you tdog i will ignore todays temp then :)

peanut I'm not sure when I will test, I'm so convinced I will never get pregnant that each month I just don't see the point in testing anymore, I'll probs leave it until I'm late


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Thank you hun. I'm cd15 I o between cd17 and 20. So just waiting it out. Gonna try and bd tonight though even though it's 6pm and I already want to go to sleep! Think I must be lacking in iron or something because no matter how much sleep I get, I still always feel extremely tired. Not good when ttc!i think the prenatal vitamins that I take have iron in though. So who knows lol

Don't count yourself out yet hunni I no when you feel tired you just want to sleep, and as you say you feel gutted that you didn't do all you can, I felt the same some nights I just let hum do his thing :haha: sending loads of none sleepy dust your way:) xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Getting close don't you think ladies?


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Don't count yourself out yet hunni I no when you feel tired you just want to sleep, and as you say you feel gutted that you didn't do all you can, I felt the same some nights I just let hum do his thing :haha: sending loads of none sleepy dust your way:) xx

Loĺ thank you hun. My opks are getting darker so I'm defo having him tonight lol xx how are you feeling? X


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Loĺ thank you hun. My opks are getting darker so I'm defo having him tonight lol xx how are you feeling? X

They the boots ovulation test? I'd say nearly their :) xx

I'm ok just very tired nauseous I booked a private scan for Tuesday as I'm so on edge atm, I bled with my last 2 so I'm scared this time xx


----------



## Ttc.baby2

Sorry to jump on ur thread.. currently in my 2ww..my af is not due untill the 7th december. I had a cp in october at 5weeks. First month back at ttc and had so many symptoms like before my previous bfp. Tested tonight only on a 1hour pee hold.. can anyone see anything? 3 different pics added of the 1 test (had to trim the photos as the files were too big to upload) very veryýy faint. Going to try again with fmu.


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> They the boots ovulation test? I'd say nearly their :) xx
> 
> I'm ok just very tired nauseous I booked a private scan for Tuesday as I'm so on edge atm, I bled with my last 2 so I'm scared this time xx

Yeah there the boots one's. Haven't got any cb this time. Just those and a couple of cheapies. Think I got my positive this morning aswell. Will post a pic in a min.
Aww don't be scared hun I'm sure all will be fine! I understand why you feel nervous though. I've mc twice in the past so pregnancy is scary for me too. Will keep everything crossed for you! Xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

I'm calling positive ladies, what do you think? Cd16 so should o tomorrow right? Although temp was up a little this morning


----------



## justonemore31

I would say positive


----------



## Kaymumof2

justonemore31 said:


> I would say positive

Thank you


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> I'm calling positive ladies, what do you think? Cd16 so should o tomorrow right? Although temp was up a little this morning
> 
> View attachment 1049574
> View attachment 1049575

Oh yes deffo positive xx


----------



## tdog

Ttc.baby2 said:


> Sorry to jump on ur thread.. currently in my 2ww..my af is not due untill the 7th december. I had a cp in october at 5weeks. First month back at ttc and had so many symptoms like before my previous bfp. Tested tonight only on a 1hour pee hold.. can anyone see anything? 3 different pics added of the 1 test (had to trim the photos as the files were too big to upload) very veryýy faint. Going to try again with fmu.
> 
> View attachment 1049555
> View attachment 1049556
> View attachment 1049559

:hi: hunni yes I see a faint line that's how mine were on them :) xx


----------



## tdog

Ttc.baby2 said:


> Sorry to jump on ur thread.. currently in my 2ww..my af is not due untill the 7th december. I had a cp in october at 5weeks. First month back at ttc and had so many symptoms like before my previous bfp. Tested tonight only on a 1hour pee hold.. can anyone see anything? 3 different pics added of the 1 test (had to trim the photos as the files were too big to upload) very veryýy faint. Going to try again with fmu.
> 
> View attachment 1049555
> View attachment 1049556
> View attachment 1049559

Don't worry about jumping on post the more the merrier:) xx


----------



## Convie

Well took an ebay cheapy this morning, neg ofc


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Oh yes deffo positive xx

 Thank you hun. Lucky I did dtd last night then lol xx


----------



## OhBoyOrGirl

*Going crazy in the 2ww! Im now 7dpo & hoping I get my BFP soon. Thinking bout starting my testing @ 8dpo or 9dpo, I would love to watch the progression lines get darker & darker if BFP, but I also have a poas addiction lol♡ Just wanted to say hi, & baby dust going out to all you beautiful momma's XoXo 

*


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@Kaymumof2 deffo a positive and don't best yourself up about being tired. I get really tired about o my body just crashes and I need to take naps to cope lol 

@Ttc.baby2 that looks like a positive to me. When will you test again?

@Convie don't give up hope yet my ic was and is still so faint you can hardly see it. Must be the type of tests x

@OhBoyOrGirl good luck hun x


----------



## Ttc.baby2

Well took a frer test with 3rd wee of the day and its def a bfp... af not due untill friday. hope this little one stays their comfy as had a chemical pregnancy in october at 5weeks pregnant (a week after i found out). Goodluck to evyone ttc x

Peanut.. tested 10mins ago and this is my test.. x


----------



## tdog

Ttc.baby2 said:


> Well took a frer test with 3rd wee of the day and its def a bfp... hope this little one stays their comfy as had a chemical pregnancy in october at 5weeks pregnant (a week after i found out). Goodluck to evyone ttc x
> 
> Peanut.. tested 10mins ago and this is my test.. x
> 
> View attachment 1049584

Yey congratulations:happydance: xx

@OhBoyOrGirl fingers crossed hunni I always started from 6-7dpo lol always had to p on something lol xx


----------



## Ttc.baby2

tdog said:


> Yey congratulations:happydance: xx
> 
> @OhBoyOrGirl fingers crossed hunni I always started from 6-7dpo lol always had to p on something lol xx

Thank u so much xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Ttc.baby2 said:


> Well took a frer test with 3rd wee of the day and its def a bfp... af not due untill friday. hope this little one stays their comfy as had a chemical pregnancy in october at 5weeks pregnant (a week after i found out). Goodluck to evyone ttc x
> 
> Peanut.. tested 10mins ago and this is my test.. x
> 
> View attachment 1049584

Congratulations girl! Hope the little bean sticks xxx


----------



## Ttc.baby2

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Congratulations girl! Hope the little bean sticks xxx

Thank u chick. Fingers crossed x


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I've started spotting. Loss number 3 here goes!!!


----------



## Convie

PeanutWhereRU said:


> I've started spotting. Loss number 3 here goes!!!

noooo! it's common for women to spot isn't it? hopefully it stays just spotting and this is a sticky bean! :hugs:


----------



## Shorty88

PeanutWhereRU said:


> I've started spotting. Loss number 3 here goes!!!

Ah sorry peanut.. hopefully it's just implantation x


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Thanks ladies, I've never had implantation with my previous 3.. just straight to mc.. it is what it is I guess. Won't be able to find out until another 2 weeks anyways x


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

It's quite early on so hoping if it is mc then my body bounces back quickly. Hopefully ovulate again and of Jan x


----------



## Convie

is it still just sppotting? i had a heavy bleed with my first and all was fine, i was told it was due to dtd and hitting the cervix too much...


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Convie said:


> is it still just sppotting? i had a heavy bleed with my first and all was fine, i was told it was due to dtd and hitting the cervix too much...

It's kinda stopped spotting. I had bad cramps at 12dpo do you think it could be related? I tested earlier today and the line has gone darker than yesterday... I now wish I didn't test early. I really could have convinced myself this is AF!


----------



## Convie

was the blood brown? it could have been old blood from implantation? seems more likely its related to the cramping at 12dpo though


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Yeah it's stopped it was a smidge of pink and brown cm.. tiny bits of brown still when I wipe


----------



## tdog

Awww no @PeanutWhereRU I bled with my last 2 until 12 weeks so could be just that fingers crossed stick baby stick xoxoxox


----------



## Convie

ah yes sounds to me like its much more likely implantation bleeding then :hugs:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

tdog said:


> Awww no @PeanutWhereRU I bled with my last 2 until 12 weeks so could be just that fingers crossed stick baby stick xoxoxox

Oh no!! Was it heavy or just when you wiped?

I'm taking baby aspirin as recommended by the Dr to stop clotting and prevent mc.. maybe I mcd but blood won't clot..


----------



## jellybeanxx

@PeanutWhereRU :hugs: I’ve only had spotting in one pregnancy (DS2) and had awful cramping as well. Was convinced I was out. Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Thanks ladies x


----------



## tdog

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Oh no!! Was it heavy or just when you wiped?
> 
> I'm taking baby aspirin as recommended by the Dr to stop clotting and prevent mc.. maybe I mcd but blood won't clot..

I was enough to fill a pad they couldn't figure why I was bleeding tho, I've been told to take that but not until I'm 12 weeks tho xx


----------



## mme

OMG ladies I’ve missied so much ! 

Peanut it does sound like implantation spotting, if your test is darker isn’t that a good sign ? 

Congrats everyone on the bfp’s !!

CD6 for me, bleeding calmed down that night and today was my final spotting day (so relieved) 
Still booked in with gp on 12th to discuss nearly a year of TTC and nothing !


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I should test over the next few days I guess.. this early on if it's a mc I can imagine the test to drop to negative fairly quickly.

I stopped bleeding. It was only 2/3 times very faint and only when I wiped. I've never had implantation so that's all new to me if it is that. This journey is surreal and I'm still not believing it's real.i actually put down cd1 on my app tonight just so I don't get too emotionally attached. It so horrible!!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

mme said:


> OMG ladies I’ve missied so much !
> 
> Peanut it does sound like implantation spotting, if your test is darker isn’t that a good sign ?
> 
> Congrats everyone on the bfp’s !!
> 
> CD6 for me, bleeding calmed down that night and today was my final spotting day (so relieved)
> Still booked in with gp on 12th to discuss nearly a year of TTC and nothing !

Hang in there hun, it's been 3 years for me trying for number 2.. I've had 2 losses this year so can't wait to get over the 2018 line now for sure! Hope you hear some good news at your appt x


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies

Aww peanut hope its just baby snuggling in and all is fine! But I know what its like to be worried. I've mc twice . 

Good luck for your scan today tdog can't wait for news! Xx

AFM cd17 and opks back to neg and as pic shows. Does my chart look accurate though? And does it mean I'll o today now tests are neg? Hoping I dtd enough this cycle!


----------



## Convie

was feeling kind of positive last night for the first time in a while, I haven't had any adenomyosis symptoms and I got some sharp stabbing pains in my right side, so thought maybe I was in with a chance this month, but this morning my temp has started to slowly go down. 
at this point I'm just exhausted and want go back to bed (a lot of stuff kept me up last night)


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Kaymumof2 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Aww peanut hope its just baby snuggling in and all is fine! But I know what its like to be worried. I've mc twice .
> 
> Good luck for your scan today tdog can't wait for news! Xx
> 
> AFM cd17 and opks back to neg and as pic shows. Does my chart look accurate though? And does it mean I'll o today now tests are neg? Hoping I dtd enough this cycle!
> 
> View attachment 1049705
> View attachment 1049707

Thanks Kay, o can happen from 12-72 hours from your spike. I dtd this time on the 3rd day after the positive just to cover bases. Although it's the leading up to it which counts the most. You are getting ovulation nervous which also happens to me lmao x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@PeanutWhereRU - Noooo!!! If it is just spotting it may be nothing. Did you DTD the night before or anything? That can cause the spotting. When I had my chemical I was cramping kind of painfully and then bled hard the next day and then the blood just went to spotting later that day but the tests went negative by Monday (bleeding started SATURDAY). Everything crossed for you that it is nothing but maybe cervix irritation or implantation.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I do not remember if I told you ladies but I did have my confirmation scan at 13 weeks to confirm girl and baby Breelyn Mackenzie is being created :) I have a pregnancy journal if anyone wants to check out the ultrasound scan there. It is pretty crazy cute and you can see her brain which looks pretty weird/cool. I am still rooting for everyone and throwing baby dust everywhere in here!


----------



## Nima

Peanut I hope this was just normal spotting and you will soon be able to let yourself get attached and just be pregnant. Fx here for you. 
I'm stalking you guys here though I will not be trying this month. I made a gyno appointment (it's a bit weird, at the hospital where I work, but also pretty practical...) for later this month. Hope everything is fine with me, I have a fear that my tubes are damaged, don't know why. 
Tdog please update from your scan! very excited for you. 
All those bfps lately are just beautiful!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Thanks Nina and hoping. It was just spotting and so very light when I wiped. Just pink once and brown about 3 times. It stopped after that. I retested today and the line is darker. I've got 5 ICs left so might just use those over the next few days. I've got 2 digital and 1 more clear blue frer.. seems like hubby is more obsessed than me to see like and digital progression haha

Patiently waiting for tdog to update lol 

Convie you testing again or waiting it out?


----------



## tdog

Sorry haven't been on much ladies I've been up all night throwing up :( think I had a bug tbh feel a bit nauseous but that's it :) I have my scan at 18:40 it's now 13:50 here not counting the hours or minutes :haha: xx

@PeanutWhereRU how's the spotting now? I have everything crossed it's just bean getting comfy xx


----------



## tdog

Sorry @PeanutWhereRU noticed you put on its stopped I should read before posting :rofl: xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Lol fx crossed x


----------



## jellybeanxx

Good luck with the scan @tdog! Hope time isn’t going too slowly for you!

Glad to hear about the line progression @PeanutWhereRU 

@Kaymumof2 hopefully you’ll see a temp rise in the next day or two!

@Convie sometimes temps can do that even with BFP charts so don’t count yourself out just yet!

Don’t think I’ve ovulated but my RPR is going up. My body is just a mess at the moment! Considering taking a break from TTC for a few months to get my cycles regular again. I’ve gained so much weight recently which isn’t helping and it would probably be better to get that off before pregnancy anyway! 
Here’s my Ava chart and the FF one anyway in case anyone can see something I can’t!


----------



## tdog

Oh @jellybeanxx I hope your not having one of your cycles again :cry: xx

I'm feeling like I need to grow up again :( my blood sugars are normally 9-14 just done them and 4.6 I wounder if that why feel crap xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog that is getting a bit low. Are you able to keep food down? Might be worth getting yourself to a doctor if your sugars are dropping like that and you can’t get any food in. You don’t want a hypo! The blood sugar numbers for pregnancy are so strict. It can be hard to keep them balanced. Take care lovely xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope they rise again soon :hugs:


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog that is getting a bit low. Are you able to keep food down? Might be worth getting yourself to a doctor if your sugars are dropping like that and you can’t get any food in. You don’t want a hypo! The blood sugar numbers for pregnancy are so strict. It can be hard to keep them balanced. Take care lovely xx

I've just tried to have something hope it stays down this time tho this morn when woke up was 9.9 that with me not eating either:shrug: see what they are like later xx


----------



## tdog

Had scan measuring 6 weeks dead on saw baby's heartbeat aswell :) xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Yay @tdog that must be a relief!!


----------



## Convie

I will be testing tomorrow morning I think, after that I won't be able to test for 24 hours anyway, as my doctor has asked for a 24 hour urine sample, so everything after my first morning wee now has to go in this massive jug :lol:
Its funny because the receptionist gave me a massive bag with the words 24 HOUR URINE COLLECTION written on it in huge bold letters and she said very loudly "GOOD LUCK!" to me in a very crowded waiting room, I could feel all of the eyes on me :rofl:

but yeah we will see I guess, I'm trying to think positive in the sense where if I'm not PG its fine cos that means I can drink at the ball on new years but then I'm all like who the hell cares about drinking I want to be babyfied! :hissy: :lol:


----------



## Convie

awwww tdog! its a tiny bean!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Convie said:


> I will be testing tomorrow morning I think, after that I won't be able to test for 24 hours anyway, as my doctor has asked for a 24 hour urine sample, so everything after my first morning wee now has to go in this massive jug :lol:
> Its funny because the receptionist gave me a massive bag with the words 24 HOUR URINE COLLECTION written on it in huge bold letters and she said very loudly "GOOD LUCK!" to me in a very crowded waiting room, I could feel all of the eyes on me :rofl:
> 
> but yeah we will see I guess, I'm trying to think positive in the sense where if I'm not PG its fine cos that means I can drink at the ball on new years but then I'm all like who the hell cares about drinking I want to be babyfied! :hissy: :lol:

Aww good luck convie, I had to do a 24 hour collection about 10 years ago and I can't now remember what for.. It was weird and smelly haha


----------



## Convie

yeah my neighbour did one too and he said the when the chemicals in the collection bottle mix with your urine it stinks!! good times!!

I keep having to recheck what mine is for as its so confusing, basically "its to rule out a rare adenal tumor called pheochromocytoma or a extra-adrenal tumor called paraganglioma"
basically I get panic attacks a lot and have done since I was 11, and they are getting even more frequent so my doctor has put me on beta blockers and also wants to do this test just to make sure :) I'm just glad I've got a good doctor now who is thorough and understanding :)


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Oh no sounds painful. I actually think my one was for a very similar reason! Hope you get some answers soon xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog that’s fantastic! Congratulations!

@Convie that does not sound like a fun way to spend 24 hours! Good that your doctor is being thorough though!


----------



## Kaymumof2

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Thanks Kay, o can happen from 12-72 hours from your spike. I dtd this time on the 3rd day after the positive just to cover bases. Although it's the leading up to it which counts the most. You are getting ovulation nervous which also happens to me lmao x

Lol definately. All this ttc stuff baffles me. Hope your ok x


----------



## Kaymumof2

Yay congrats tdog! Beautiful scan pics! Xx


----------



## tdog

Thank you ladies it's a relief tbh didn't hear heartbeat but saw it flickering :) keep looking tho to see if can do a ramzi theory on it :rofl: she also said she can see a intramural fibroid xx

@Convie good lick with the urine hun I can't imagine having to do that xx


----------



## Convie

did a test this morning I really didn't see a point in doing one as my temp has gone down more and I just don't feel like I am anyway, usually every month my boobs are solid and my nipples get big and all that fun stuff before my period but this month nothings happened to my body I don't even feel my period coming let alone a pregnancy either if that makes any sense. 
anyway as expected BFN, Chris has leave next month so we are going to be able to try properly which will be nice at least :) and I'm just happy I'm going to have him home for an extended amount of time :) almost in single digits until he's back :D


----------



## tdog

Awww @Convie Sorry about bfn but yey for Chris being home extended:) xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Sorry for the BFN @Convie so glad to hear Chris will be home for a while soon though!

Slight temp increase again for me this morning. Not enough for FF to give crosshairs though. Going to play around with my chart to see if taking the high temps I had over AF out makes a difference. I need to get out more :haha:

How’s the blood sugar today @tdog?


----------



## Convie

a bit off topic I guess but I'm all excited and cheered up from bfn because my new years eve party dress just arrived :happydance:



jelly I really hope. you get crosshairs soon :( :hugs:


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx They seem better this morn was 9.3 a bit high from what should be but better than yesterday xx

@Convie I love the outfit :flower: xx


----------



## Nima

@Convie very beautiful! Glad it arrived on the right time to cheer you up. 
@tdog I hope your sugar levels stay under control, do you feel better today? I think it's quite probable you felt so bad because of hypo, especially if your brain is used to higher levels. 
@jellybeanxx fx for you for a clear ovulation!


----------



## bc1122

Congratulations to everyone on their BFPS! And good luck to anyone still waiting! So an update for me. The test I took about two weeks ago turned out to be negative. But my two week weight has turned out to be a lot longer than two weeks. I was on and IUD for birth control, and didn’t really have a period while on it. I did have a full period When I got it out about the middle of the week. I didn’t really track ovulation other than with cervical position and general time frame. So I tested when I believe I would be able to get a positive. Then I found out it could be a while before my period returns or becomes normal even up to three months. But I’ve still been paranoid that I could be pregnant and didn’t want to do anything that shouldn’t do like drink too much coffee, so I decided to test again last night. The store I went to only have Blue dye test. Which I know is a no no. I tested last night and it was stark white. But tested again this morning and there is definitely a very faint blue line that came up immediately. What do you guys think? I don’t want to go buy any more capital FRERs if it’s not probable

Sorry for all the previous typos. I was trying to use Siri ‍♀️


----------



## jellybeanxx

Convie said:


> a bit off topic I guess but I'm all excited and cheered up from bfn because my new years eve party dress just arrived :happydance:
> View attachment 1049830
> 
> 
> 
> jelly I really hope. you get crosshairs soon :( :hugs:

Wow! You look amazing, love that dress!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Convie you look great! :)


----------



## tdog

bc1122 said:


> Congratulations to everyone on their BFPS! And good luck to anyone still waiting! So an update for me. The test I took about two weeks ago turned out to be negative. But my two week weight has turned out to be a lot longer than two weeks. I was on and IUD for birth control, and didn’t really have a period while on it. I did have a full period When I got it out about the middle of the week. I didn’t really track ovulation other than with cervical position and general time frame. So I tested when I believe I would be able to get a positive. Then I found out it could be a while before my period returns or becomes normal even up to three months. But I’ve still been paranoid that I could be pregnant and didn’t want to do anything that shouldn’t do like drink too much coffee, so I decided to test again last night. The store I went to only have Blue dye test. Which I know is a no no. I tested last night and it was stark white. But tested again this morning and there is definitely a very faint blue line that came up immediately. What do you guys think? I don’t want to go buy any more capital FRERs if it’s not probable
> 
> Sorry for all the previous typos. I was trying to use Siri ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 1049832

I think I see something on that hunni but yes blue dyes are a nightmare for some people good luck :dust: xx


----------



## tdog

Nima said:


> @Convie very beautiful! Glad it arrived on the right time to cheer you up.
> @tdog I hope your sugar levels stay under control, do you feel better today? I think it's quite probable you felt so bad because of hypo, especially if your brain is used to higher levels.
> @jellybeanxx fx for you for a clear ovulation!

Still feel a bit icky tbh but not to bad tbh yea that's prob what's happened I no they said that if I think I'm having a hypo I need to have a biscuit or a fizzy full sugar drink to get back up again, I don't no lol I haven't do blood sugars again yet but will do them soon xx


----------



## Convie

thanks everyone :)

bc I wouldn't trust a blue dye for faint lines, can you get a pink dye soon? maybe a cheapo pink dye?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Convie said:


> a bit off topic I guess but I'm all excited and cheered up from bfn because my new years eve party dress just arrived :happydance:
> View attachment 1049830
> 
> 
> jelly I really hope. you get crosshairs soon :( :hugs:


Wow that dress is gorgeous!! 
Sorry for the bfn but yay your partner will be around for a while xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@bc1122 I see a line on your test did you retest?


----------



## bc1122

@PeanutWhereRU, I broke down because I was going crazy all day and got some
FRER. It’s definitely a BFP! In total shock!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@bc1122 Congratulations!!


----------



## Convie

congrats bc :happydance:


so I had a dream last night that I had a little baby boy and he had a cleft lip (I was born with a cleft palet so that's not out of the realm of possibilities ) but he was sooooo cute, and I was so busy being so happy to have him I forgot to tell anyone I was pregnant let alone that I had had him :rofl:


----------



## HLx

Hi ladies it's been a while, I've been working flat out haven't had much time to myself. Congratulations to all the new BFP how exciting! I'm currently 7dpo and I've not tested at all, not even once haha hope your all okay ♡


----------



## Convie

little. update. 
I am due on today, nothing, I still don't even feel like I'm due on soon.
this morning I woke up tired and not the normal tired everyone wakes up as, I stayed this tired until 1pm, I had 2 more panic attacks today, my hands and legs feel numb, I just feel really strange and off.
like I'm not in my own body if that makes sense?

I took another test, BFN, so god knows what my body is up to today


----------



## Momof2onetube

Congrats on all of the BFPs! :) 
@tdog love the scan pics!!! 
AFM cd8 and no opks left, didn’t bother ordering more and sitting in my gyno’s office to see what the next step is. I’m sorry for being so quiet, this last cycle really threw me for a loop, so I’m taking a step back for now :(


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Momof2onetube thats understandable, you’ve really been through it! Hope your appointment went well :hugs:

@Convie I hope AF stays away and you get a BFP soon! What tests are you using?

@PeanutWhereRU how’s it going?

@bc1122 congrats

CD25 here and I had very painful cramps last night. Full expected to wake up to AF today but nothing yet apart from a lot of back pain today. Temp has continued rising but RPR is dropping. Still not sure if I’ve ovulated or not!


----------



## Convie

jellybean, I'm using the ANSWER tests from savers. as for cramps could it possibly be ovulation cramps?


----------



## pamg

I had my hycosy today. It wasn't anyway near as bad having it done as I imagined I've just had lots of cramping this afternoon. The dye wouldn't go through my left tube,she had to call someone else in & they tried again but still no luck & they saw adhesions prob from endometriosis which I suspected I might have & I have a cyst on my right ovary but that shouldn't harm things. Got an appt in 3 months to discuss everything with consultant but she mentioned IVF would be the next thing they would offer which financially isn't gna be an option for us.
I'm feeling pretty gutted as we obviously don't have a chance the months I ovulate from left side & the good side has a cyst even tho she said shouldn't cause a problem still worries me. I've had a test done today that also checks how good my egg reserve is,we have to pay for it but I think will be helpfull knowing.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks @jellybeanxx i did ovulate, but he said likely not a good egg as my numbers were lower than he wanted to see. I’m going for an HSG in January. Then if all is clear with that, I am to start with Femara for Feb cycle :cry:


----------



## tdog

Hi ladies sorry been so quiet today I had my first hypo it was awful I didn't even have my reading monitor with me to see how low it was but I was shaking sweaty and so tired it was horrible xx

Hope everyone well xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog hope you’re feeling better now! When is your next appointment with the diabetes team? Hope they can help you get those blood sugars under control. I can’t remember if we’ve talked about it before but if you’re on Facebook then the GD UK Facebook group is brilliant. It is mostly women with GD but there’s women with T1 and T2 there as well as it’s all pretty similar in pregnancy. I found it helpful to speak to others in the same position and there’s loads of meal ideas and ways of dealing with the medical professionals etc too.

@Momof2onetube I’m glad you’ve got a plan in place, sounds like a positive appointment! 

@pamg that sounds like a lot to take in for you! From hearing of others experiences I honestly think doctors can be too quick to jump to IVF. Cysts can be common even on healthy ovaries and they tend to just disappear on their own so I honestly wouldn’t worry about that. Hopefully the good side will do it’s job! I understand finding the blocked tube must be upsetting though :hugs:

@Convie I don’t know anything about those tests, just wondered if they were sensitive?
It could be ovulation but I don’t normally get cramps like that during ov, it’s more like a bum stabbing pain when I’m ovulating :blush:

I stupidly decided to get a Wilkos test (well 4 of them :lol:) because I’ve still not had bleeding. More back pain and cramping though. I’ve been squinting at the test for the last 30 mins. So you can all squint at it too :haha:


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx I think I see a shadow but I'm really not sure :shrug: I'm next at the diabetes team the 24th believe it or not lol xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

tdog said:


> @jellybeanxx I think I see a shadow but I'm really not sure :shrug: I'm next at the diabetes team the 24th believe it or not lol xx

Well that’s a fun Christmas present for you! I’d give them a call if you’re getting erratic blood sugars and see if they can see you sooner?
I think these tests always looks a bit shadowy. I’ll test again in the morning if AF still hasn’t turned up.


----------



## jellybeanxx

I’ve just had a bit of very, very light pink CM. I wasn’t even sure at first but it is spotting. If AF comes tomorrow this will be pretty much a normal cycle length for me and that’s progress!


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> I’ve just had a bit of very, very light pink CM. I wasn’t even sure at first but it is spotting. If AF comes tomorrow this will be pretty much a normal cycle length for me and that’s progress!

Oh yey for the progress if it does come hope it does :) I'm going to see how they go over the next couple days then give them a ring xx


----------



## Convie

quick update cos I'm half asleep, period came this morning


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

pamg said:


> I had my hycosy today. It wasn't anyway near as bad having it done as I imagined I've just had lots of cramping this afternoon. The dye wouldn't go through my left tube,she had to call someone else in & they tried again but still no luck & they saw adhesions prob from endometriosis which I suspected I might have & I have a cyst on my right ovary but that shouldn't harm things. Got an appt in 3 months to discuss everything with consultant but she mentioned IVF would be the next thing they would offer which financially isn't gna be an option for us.
> I'm feeling pretty gutted as we obviously don't have a chance the months I ovulate from left side & the good side has a cyst even tho she said shouldn't cause a problem still worries me. I've had a test done today that also checks how good my egg reserve is,we have to pay for it but I think will be helpfull knowing.

I'm so sorry to hear such news for you, but I am so glad you are finally getting answers. I have also ready up on cysts not bothering when trying to get pregnant so keep hope. Do you know which side you ovulate each month?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

bc1122 said:


> @PeanutWhereRU, I broke down because I was going crazy all day and got some
> FRER. It’s definitely a BFP! In total shock!
> 
> View attachment 1049880

Wow that's a great line! Congratulations hun. Wishing you the healthiest 9 months x


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@jellybeanxx I'm doing good thanks for asking, my tests are progressing so I can only imagine it all going ok.. although I have woken up this morning and my neausea feeling is non existent! Always a worry as last times I miscarried that was one of my first signs. I'm actually convincing myself every day that I'm not pregnant just to not get Too attached.

How are you getting on with your cycle? Has your spotting progressed to AF? And do the Dr even know why you are not having longer cycles?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@tdog look after yourself girl. It can't be fun when your sugar is going up and down. Like being on a drunken rollercoaster I am imagine lol

@Convie sorry to see cd1 on your chart. Make sure you live up the celebrations end of the year! Woop woop 

@HLx, @Nima How are you?


----------



## tdog

@Convie Sorry about af :hugs: xx

@PeanutWhereRU thanks hun it was the most horrible experience I was driving aswell luckily I got to my mams before it full blown went into hypo xx


----------



## Nima

PeanutWhereRU said:


> @tdog look after yourself girl. It can't be fun when your sugar is going up and down. Like being on a drunken rollercoaster I am imagine lol
> 
> @Convie sorry to see cd1 on your chart. Make sure you live up the celebrations end of the year! Woop woop
> 
> @HLx, @Nima How are you?

Peanut so good to hear your lines are progressing well, I am so happy for you. 

My Ava is broken (again! This is the 4th time it has to be replaced, in only 8 months...) so until the new one arrives I can't really track my temps and rhr, which is also ok since we're anyway not trying this month. I had an almost positive opk today, so I guess everything is still regular and normal as before... I try to take a step back this month and not think about getting pregnant all the time but it's really hard. Thank God I work so much... 

Tdog I would also try to see the diabetes team earlier, hypos can be dangerous. Maybe the can find a solution for you, here in Switzerland you would probably qualify for a sensor but I know the UK is different with such resources. 

Convie, hug. Here's to drinking in Christmas! 

Jelly I would say 'I hope af stays away ' but in your case I'm afraid to be taken too seriously... I love how positive you are, seeing the good side in everything.


----------



## Ttc.baby2

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Wow that's a great line! Congratulations hun. Wishing you the healthiest 9 months x

Wow a brilliant line.. congratulations chick.. how many dpo are u? Got my bfp at 8dpo and today af would have been due..instead ive a nice dark 2nd line.

I used a frer at 8dpo.. internet cheapest barely picked it up at 8dpo..but top test was 2 days ago and bottom one is this mornings


----------



## jellybeanxx

CD1 for me today. Came with a big temp drop too so wonder if I had ovulated? Either way, it was a normal cycle length for me so while I’d rather have had a BFP I’m pleased my cycle was a lot closer to normal. Hoping they’ll stay regular again now.

@Nima thank you! Sorry to hear about your Ava, is that the sensor coming off? I had that once but the replacement they sent has been fine so far. Hope you get your replacement soon. 

@PeanutWhereRU I’m keeping everything crossed for you that this one sticks! 
I have PCOS which is probably the issue with the last cycle. It used to be like this all the time but I’d got it under control and had been regular. I think the chemical in July just threw things out of whack for me.

@Convie sorry for AF. At least we’re cycle buddies though!


----------



## pamg

PeanutWhereRU said:


> I'm so sorry to hear such news for you, but I am so glad you are finally getting answers. I have also ready up on cysts not bothering when trying to get pregnant so keep hope. Do you know which side you ovulate each month?

Thanks. Sometimes I can tell which side I ovulate from. I'm still a few days away from ovulating this month but doctor thought it could be the right side this month so fingers crossed it is so we have a chance this month!


----------



## Convie

thanks girls :hugs: yay for cycle buddies jelly!! Well as yay as it can be in this situation :lol:


so thought I'd all tell you some. off topic drama!
today I just got a letter through the door informing me my dogs have killed my neighbours chickens!!
her fence fell down a week ago, I didn't think anything of it because I actually have an extra fence in my garden stopping my dogs getting to the back because it's super muddy back there and I hate them getting muddy, so I'm thinking oh it's fine I'll let her fix it in her own time my dogs cant get back there and I had no idea she even owned chickens so even if they did I didn't think it was a big deal. queue this morning where I've now been informed to be ready for the police to come round at some point soon because she's reported my bloody dogs for this!! she's claiming my dogs were in a frenzy and are terrifying her other animals!
bare in mind my dogs have only ever been complimented on how friendly and cuddly they are. 
so yeah my drama for the day, just going to wait for the police now. 

oh good news though Chris has surprised me and he's alongside and coming to see me for the weekend :D


----------



## tdog

Convie said:


> thanks girls :hugs: yay for cycle buddies jelly!! Well as yay as it can be in this situation :lol:
> 
> 
> so thought I'd all tell you some. off topic drama!
> today I just got a letter through the door informing me my dogs have killed my neighbours chickens!!
> her fence fell down a week ago, I didn't think anything of it because I actually have an extra fence in my garden stopping my dogs getting to the back because it's super muddy back there and I hate them getting muddy, so I'm thinking oh it's fine I'll let her fix it in her own time my dogs cant get back there and I had no idea she even owned chickens so even if they did I didn't think it was a big deal. queue this morning where I've now been informed to be ready for the police to come round at some point soon because she's reported my bloody dogs for this!! she's claiming my dogs were in a frenzy and are terrifying her other animals!
> bare in mind my dogs have only ever been complimented on how friendly and cuddly they are.
> so yeah my drama for the day, just going to wait for the police now.
> 
> oh good news though Chris has surprised me and he's alongside and coming to see me for the weekend :D

Omg sounds like a lovely neighbour you have their what a nightmare, yey for Chris coming home tho :) xx


----------



## tdog

Ttc.baby2 said:


> Wow a brilliant line.. congratulations chick.. how many dpo are u? Got my bfp at 8dpo and today af would have been due..instead ive a nice dark 2nd line.
> 
> I used a frer at 8dpo.. internet cheapest barely picked it up at 8dpo..but top test was 2 days ago and bottom one is this mornings
> 
> View attachment 1049974

What a fab line on a ic :) congratulations hunni xx


----------



## Nima

jellybeanxx said:


> CD1 for me today. Came with a big temp drop too so wonder if I had ovulated? Either way, it was a normal cycle length for me so while I’d rather have had a BFP I’m pleased my cycle was a lot closer to normal. Hoping they’ll stay regular again now.
> 
> @Nima thank you! Sorry to hear about your Ava, is that the sensor coming off? I had that once but the replacement they sent has been fine so far. Hope you get your replacement soon.
> 
> @PeanutWhereRU I’m keeping everything crossed for you that this one sticks!
> I have PCOS which is probably the issue with the last cycle. It used to be like this all the time but I’d got it under control and had been regular. I think the chemical in July just threw things out of whack for me.
> 
> @Convie sorry for AF. At least we’re cycle buddies though!

 Sorry AF got you Jelly, but hope this is the start of a regular wave for you. 
Yes the sensors keep falling off the device, seems to be pretty common. I actually bought the new bracelet (2.0) now, hoping the quality will be better. Got a refund on the old one. It is so comfortable I can't imagine temping with a thermometer now... Arrrgh I hate being so dependent on technology! But I kinda love those curves with pulse and temps and all that... ok I'll go to sleep now :)


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Nima I much prefer using an Ava to temping as well, much easier and all the data is brilliant. Hope you have better luck with the 2.0!

@Convie I’ll be surprised if the police do anything, it’s her own fault for not keeping her chickens secured! Could’ve been a fox for all the police would know. She sounds like a pain of a neighbour. 
Yay for Chris being back for the weekend, have fun!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Sorry about AF @jellybeanxx but hopefully this means you’re more regular :hugs:
Hope you’re all well! :flower:


----------



## Convie

hey girls, so I forgot to temp this morning even though my echo tells me to every morning I told her to stop and went back to sleep :rofl: hope everyone is having a lovely day :hugs: :dust:


----------



## tdog

Sorry not been on ladies been so rough today had another episode today but not to bad tho, hope you lovely ladies are ok? Xx


----------



## Nima

tdog said:


> Sorry not been on ladies been so rough today had another episode today but not to bad tho, hope you lovely ladies are ok? Xx

Oh no! Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@Convie What a neighbour!! That must be such a nightmare for you, hope you got everything sorted x

@jellybeanxx fx you have a good cycle this month, are you planning on doing anything different?

@Nima sorry to hear about your ava breaking again, is there a reason from their end as to why it keeps happening?


----------



## Bevziibubble

tdog said:


> Sorry not been on ladies been so rough today had another episode today but not to bad tho, hope you lovely ladies are ok? Xx

:hugs:


----------



## HLx

Hi tdog it's been a while how is the pregnancy going? I bit the bullet today and tested with a cheapy, can you take a look for me your eyes are better than mine with faints xD ♡


----------



## tdog

@HLx I don't no if I'm seeing anything on that or not that's the only trouble with them cheapies they have little indents like little holes they can be a nightmare lol good luck tho hunni :dust: xx

I'm not to bad tbh just a bit nauseous tho xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog wow those hypo episodes sound scary! Glad you are okay! Cute little bean shot!

@jellybeanxx Yay for a regular AF! Now for a BFP! :)

@pamg Sorry to hear a tube is blocked. I have ovarian cysts which like to rupture at times causing pain for like 2-3 weeks still able to get pregnant though as you can see so hopefully you will have a BFP soon!

@Convie OMG about the dogs and the chickens. Hope everything turned out okay. Sorry about AF. Love the New Years dress!

@Momof2onetube Ugh so sorry about the news. I hope the progesterone numbers increase for this ovulation if you have them tested! :) 

Congrats to the BFPS! Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Yes @Hoping4numbr3 having it tested again this month, hoping for a natural good eggy!


----------



## Nima

@peanut they weren't really so helpful about it and just kept on replacing them. It feels to me that I'm not the only one with that problem cause they weren't surprised at all and didn't want me to send the devices back for them to check. I guess it's a mixture of bad luck with not so good quality... 
How is your pregnancy going? Feel anything yet?


----------



## Convie

hey girls, update on dogs is I offered to fix chicken coop as I know my dogs would be the type to break it even if I don't believe they'd kill chickens and I also said I'd replace chickens, only because chickens are cheap anyway so I'm not too bothered, police never came, my dad, partner and other neighbour told me not to offer these things because it's not my fault their fence broke and they didn't bother to fix it when they know I have dogs and they have chickens, but I'd just feel better if I offered so.... she's taken me up on my offer and said fence should be fixed soon, so let's hope it is!

girls with the ava bracelet is it worth the money? I'm umming and arring it so much but I feel like £250 is such a rip off :lol:


----------



## Nima

Convie said:


> hey girls, update on dogs is I offered to fix chicken coop as I know my dogs would be the type to break it even if I don't believe they'd kill chickens and I also said I'd replace chickens, only because chickens are cheap anyway so I'm not too bothered, police never came, my dad, partner and other neighbour told me not to offer these things because it's not my fault their fence broke and they didn't bother to fix it when they know I have dogs and they have chickens, but I'd just feel better if I offered so.... she's taken me up on my offer and said fence should be fixed soon, so let's hope it is!
> 
> girls with the ava bracelet is it worth the money? I'm umming and arring it so much but I feel like £250 is such a rip off :lol:

Convie that is really nice and mature of you! I'm sure she was surprised from your generous offer. 
About the Ava: as I wrote, I had some bad luck with them falling apart. It is really too expensive but it gives me a lt of confidence about my ovulation days and since I work shifts it's almost my only option for temping. The RHR and breathing rate are a plus but not more than that. I do use FF with the data from ava because I feel it is more accurate. All in all for me it is worth the money (also because we use donor sperm and have about 2 times a month which we need to time really well) but it has lots of downsides.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Convie glad the chicken situation is getting sorted! I love my Ava bracelet but I know some people like Nima have had more issues with it than me. The new design doesn’t have the same sensor problems though so that’s good. I mostly like it as an easier way to temp. The RPR data is useful too. 
I got mine when it was cheaper but made all my money back in referrals so it ended up not costing me anything. I dropped my code on Mumsnet and so many people used it! 
There’s £30 off for the next week or so, I can give you the code for that if you like?

@PeanutWhereRU I’m not sure we’ll do anything different this month. I’m so distracted by Christmas I probably (hopefully!) won’t be thinking about it as much.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Nima said:


> @peanut they weren't really so helpful about it and just kept on replacing them. It feels to me that I'm not the only one with that problem cause they weren't surprised at all and didn't want me to send the devices back for them to check. I guess it's a mixture of bad luck with not so good quality...
> How is your pregnancy going? Feel anything yet?

Wow such poor customer service! Let's hope the next one is better x

I'm doing good, no pregnancy symptoms apart from sore boobs, I had neausea when I woke up in my tww up to 4.5 weeks then if just stopped.. I'm actually in denial that I am pregnant, although my tests have progressed. I'm also still scared to book a scan :-(


----------



## tdog

Morning ladies hope we all are all well? I've just had a call from hospital they have had a cancellation for 3:30 today for a scan :) I no I won't see to much tho but get to see bean again :) xx

@Convie That's so nice of you to offer about the chickens xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

So many bfps! Congrats guys!

Thought I’d update you...af currently 1 day late according to FF, tested with FRER and bfn this morning. Got my works Christmas party on Friday, af better hurry up so it can finished by then!


----------



## Convie

thanks girls! I rarely sleep a solid 3 hours, I wake up constantly throughout the night so I temp whenever I've slept for more than 3 hours instead of at the same time every morning, FF does not like this so I really want to use an Ava just the price is insane for what it is, I have seen the referral I may have a look see if there's anywhere I can drop it to save some money :lol:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog good luck with the scan!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Yay for another scan @tdog :)
I’m feeling rather down this cycle :nope: I’m struggling with the fact that this is our last natural cycle and we cannot even try in January due to my HSG. Then all of the what ifs of the HSG. Argh. Bd’ing every day because why not, the chances of me releasing a good eggy aren’t great :( might as well just have fun with it


----------



## tdog

Thank you ladies :) do you want me to post a pic I don't want to upset anyone apparently I'm about 7 weeks 1 DAY now when last Tues I was dead on 6 weeks :shrug: xx

@Momof2onetube I can imagine :( I'm feeling frustrated with you huge :hugs: if I was closer I'd give you a huge :hug: but a virtual one will have to do lol xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks @tdog hun, my OH is my rock right now, keeping my spirits up. Please do post baby bean, if everyone else agrees :flower:


----------



## tdog

The one the other day was abdominal this one was vaginally xx you can see eye and arm aswell xx


----------



## Nima

@PeanutWhereRU I really hope it will soon become more real for you and you can finally just enjoy being pregnant. It sounds really unpleasant to be in this limbo. Hugs! 

@Momof2onetube I didn't know you weren't allowed to try after an hsg. That's so difficult to have to wait another month, but at least you're going to get some answers and help hopefully. 

@tdog That's sooooo sweeet! Like a little frog baby. 

I'm on my way to 2 sunny days in the Italian-speaking part of Switzerland, running away from the rain in our city... have a nice evening ladies!


----------



## tdog

Nima said:


> @PeanutWhereRU I really hope it will soon become more real for you and you can finally just enjoy being pregnant. It sounds really unpleasant to be in this limbo. Hugs!
> 
> @Momof2onetube I didn't know you weren't allowed to try after an hsg. That's so difficult to have to wait another month, but at least you're going to get some answers and help hopefully.
> 
> @tdog That's sooooo sweeet! Like a little frog baby.
> 
> I'm on my way to 2 sunny days in the Italian-speaking part of Switzerland, running away from the rain in our city... have a nice evening ladies!

Oh enjoy hunni my daughter was on a school trip in June to Switzerland she said was amazing xx


----------



## HLx

Omg tdog that's an amazing scan picture!! I'm so happy for you, and don't be afraid to give us all updates and cute little pictures, I'm sure it won't offend anyone, and if it does, WHY ARE THEY ON YOUR THREAD :) good luck with your pregnancy girl ♡


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Nima I have to sit out Jan because I cannot be pregnant for the HSG, it’s either going to be the 9th or the 16th so we have to sit it out unfortunately :nope: it’ll be worth it if we can go ahead with Femara, but my fear is that my tube is blocked and I’ll need a laparoscopy next


----------



## tdog

HLx said:


> Omg tdog that's an amazing scan picture!! I'm so happy for you, and don't be afraid to give us all updates and cute little pictures, I'm sure it won't offend anyone, and if it does, WHY ARE THEY ON YOUR THREAD :) good luck with your pregnancy girl ♡

Thank you so much hunni :flower: xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies 1st time on in a little while so will catch up with all the posts in abit. 
I can honestly say karma bit me on the backside this morning. So I've felt nauseous the last 2 days so this morning what do I decide to do? Yep test! I'm 6dpo so why the hell would I bother? Anyway I did (because I'm stupid) and what's right where the test bit is? A line or a scratch on the plastic. That will teach me for testing way too early. Will post a pic and see if you guys can see it. Such a shame theres no chance of it being a bfp. Wouldn't happen at 6dpo. I'm such a fool!


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Morning ladies 1st time on in a little while so will catch up with all the posts in abit.
> I can honestly say karma bit me on the backside this morning. So I've felt nauseous the last 2 days so this morning what do I decide to do? Yep test! I'm 6dpo so why the hell would I bother? Anyway I did (because I'm stupid) and what's right where the test bit is? A line or a scratch on the plastic. That will teach me for testing way too early. Will post a pic and see if you guys can see it. Such a shame theres no chance of it being a bfp. Wouldn't happen at 6dpo. I'm such a fool!
> 
> View attachment 1050330

Morning hunni doesn't look like a scratch :shrug: I had a few of them with scratches on xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

I dunno what it is. But can see that line in the light. Can you tweak it for me plz hun? Although it cant be a bfp as too early xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Kaymumof2 could you have ovulated earlier? Looks like a pretty convincing line!


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> I dunno what it is. But can see that line in the light. Can you tweak it for me plz hun? Although it cant be a bfp as too early xx

It has been known hun rare cases people can implant early on I got a faint at 7 dpo with my 3rd I'll have a tweak 2 secs xx


----------



## tdog

@Kaymumof2


----------



## Kaymumof2

@jellybean no don't think so hun got my positive opk on cd16 and ff has me down to O on cd18. I dont even think I dtd enough. Will upload a pic of my chart in a sec. Think maybe its a mean scratch on the platic

@tdog thanks hun. The marks you get on these are so cruel but I shouldn't of test really xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

This is my chart x


----------



## pamg

Just wondered if you guys thought all these opk's are positive? Todays is at the top then Mondays then Sundays. I think if my surge is still high I might not be ovulating just yet. We've tried the last three nights but I'm thinking tonight would still give me a good chance too. With having my hycosy last Thur I want to give this month a really good shot!! :)


----------



## Convie

momof2 good luck with your HSG :hugs: 

Kay I see a line but it looks white to me, good luck with testing!! :dust:

pamg the top one looks extremely close to positive but not yet the other 2 look positive :)

AFM, not much happening, only had a 3 day period and it wasn't even heavy so that was nice, I really think the shatavari is working for me so if anyone has funny periods I would definitely suggest taking it, I decided to take it because I was ovving at CD11 and didn't think an egg would be mature enough at that stage, I now ovulate about CD13 since taking it, I've read its really helped sort out cycles for girls with PCOS but can't vouch for that one personally as I do not have PCOS, but it helps because it also regulates cycles, and the other main reason I started taking it is because it calms down inflammation in the uterus which is what i need, and I do think it has helped with that as well :)

i did a google to how it helps with irregular periods and this is what it said
Hormonal balance: Shatavari is known as an estrogen-regulating herb (and is one of the top phytoestrogens) which may be useful in regulating the menstrual cycle. It is also known to support the anterior pituitary gland, supporting the production of luteinizing hormone (LH).

In women, LH is responsible for triggering ovulation and development of the corpus luteum after ovulation. In men, LH stimulates specific cells to produce testosterone.

I sound like a sales person haha just thought if anyone hasn't tried it and it might help then they might like to try it :)


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@Kaymumof2 I do see a shadow but not sure if it's pink, when are you planning to test again?

@Momof2onetube So sorry you have to wait so long to try again. I really hope things start getting better and making more sense to you

@pamg those look positive. I usually have 3 days of positives before they start fading.. I dtd extra this cycle as I didn't want to miss it. Fx for you xx

@tdog the baby looks so comfy and my goodness I didn't think you could see that much detail so early on! When are you due to see the midwife and book your 12 week scan?


----------



## Nima

@momof2 hugs! Fx it will be just fine and you can go on trying with better chances next month


----------



## Momof2onetube

I have major cramping and pains going on. Hoping for a good egg, so I don’t even need the HSG


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks peanut probably in the morning but I'm fully expecting a bfn. This one was a dud I'm certain of it. Cruel though. When all you want is too see those 2 line's


----------



## laurarebecca1

15dpo today, 2 days late and 1 days past my longest ever LP length. Tested yesterday with bfn. 

16dpo tomorrow, will test. don’t know what the heck is going on with my body!

Has anyone ever had a really late bfp?


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 that’s so frustrating! How sensitive are the tests you’re using? Is it possible that you ovulated later?

@Convie I’m going to have to look into that! I think I’ll see if this cycle goes back to normal for me but if not I’ll order some and try it!

@Kaymumof2 I had a couple of tests like that in my long cycle, it was heartbreaking! I hope you get a proper, undoubtable BFP in the next few days.

CD5 here and the most boring part of my cycle. Another week until I start doing OPKs. At least Christmas is keeping me busy! It my 5 year old’s school Christmas play on Thursday. He’s so excited! Loads of his class have gone down with a sickness bug though. I’m so worried he’ll get ill and miss the play. He missed his nursery one last year with a sickness bug. It would be so unfair if it happened again!


----------



## tdog

@PeanutWhereRU I have already seen the midwife I had to to get booked in before seeing my diabetic team, they haven't booked my 12 week scan yet but it was them that booked the one I had yesterday :) but they told me if I get to 10 weeks with no appointment then I need to ring them and sort xx

@laurarebecca1 Oh gosh hun so your late tbh with my second I wasn't tracking anything at all just new when my period was due, I tested the day after it was due and nothing, I left it for a week and was faint so was unsure so left it a bit longer and if was deffo their xx


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> @laurarebecca1 that’s so frustrating! How sensitive are the tests you’re using? Is it possible that you ovulated later?
> 
> @Convie I’m going to have to look into that! I think I’ll see if this cycle goes back to normal for me but if not I’ll order some and try it!
> 
> @Kaymumof2 I had a couple of tests like that in my long cycle, it was heartbreaking! I hope you get a proper, undoubtable BFP in the next few days.
> 
> CD5 here and the most boring part of my cycle. Another week until I start doing OPKs. At least Christmas is keeping me busy! It my 5 year old’s school Christmas play on Thursday. He’s so excited! Loads of his class have gone down with a sickness bug though. I’m so worried he’ll get ill and miss the play. He missed his nursery one last year with a sickness bug. It would be so unfair if it happened again!

Awwww I love it when they get all excited my son's was yesterday, my four year old was in the same play as my 7 year old and they loved doing it together, me on the other hand dam pregnancies hormones I was nearly crying all the way through think how grown up they both are doing their parts :) love it tho I love this time of year my 7 year old is in a choir and he is singing at a light switch on on Friday I no I'm going to be emotional :haha: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

I got a +opk on the 25/11 and I always ovulate day after which puts me at 15dpo today. I’ve been have on off cramps and backache which makes me think AF is coming but why is she late :( 

I used a FRER yesterday, will try another one tomorrow if AF doesn’t show in the morning.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed!


----------



## laurarebecca1

16dpo, this is my test. Very unlike me to me late, how long do I leave it before going to the doctors?


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> 16dpo, this is my test. Very unlike me to me late, how long do I leave it before going to the doctors?
> 
> View attachment 1050427

I don't no if my eyes but I think I see something :) normally they say wait until you 2 weeks late before going to docs xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> I don't no if my eyes but I think I see something :) normally they say wait until you 2 weeks late before going to docs xx

I honestly thought I could see something but was very early this morning when I did it. Can you tweak tdog as I know you’re an expert ;)


----------



## tdog

I deffo see something on their xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye


----------



## laurarebecca1

Ahh thanks guys! I might try a different brand...I’ll see what the shops have! 
I have my works Christmas party on Friday so would really like to know one way or the other by then so I know whether to drink or not!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I see it too! So exciting @laurarebecca1


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck @laurarebecca1 i definitely see that too! 
I think I’m 1dpo. My opk is nearly blank today, yesterday’s was so close to pos, but I had two faulty tests before it, so I think I missed my short surge :dohh:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks for all the support guys that test was a dud as todays was bfn. I knew it would be but there was a small part of me that was hoping it was the start of my bfp. Wishful thinking... anyway had abit of a rise in temp today but probably meaningless.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Thanks for all the support guys that test was a dud as todays was bfn. I knew it would be but there was a small part of me that was hoping it was the start of my bfp. Wishful thinking... anyway had abit of a rise in temp today but probably meaningless.
> 
> View attachment 1050477

Awww no hunni :( what a pain when they do that gets us all hopeful xx

@Momof2onetube what a pain that you have a short surge but hopefully you may have caught an egg :) xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

You’re still mega early Kay! You’ve got time!

Momof2 good luck for testing!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Can you ladies see this? (This is a 2 hour hold)


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

laurarebecca1 said:


> Can you ladies see this? (This is a 2 hour hold)
> 
> View attachment 1050500

Yes I see it!! Which test is this? Im super excited for you. Fx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Yes @laurarebecca1 i can see that easily :D


----------



## JJB2

Hi ladies I just wanted to give you guys an update - So Im a little down :( according to my charting I was 6w3d and todays u/s I measured 5w5d we saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac but no baby :? they told me to come back in 2 weeks!!! 2 WEEKS!!! I just feel something is off. I dont have any symptoms and I dont have the urgency to pee like I had with my DS. Im just really sad


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Can you ladies see this? (This is a 2 hour hold)
> 
> View attachment 1050500

Yes I see it :) omg can't wait for your new test. I'm so excited for you xx


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> Hi ladies I just wanted to give you guys an update - So Im a little down :( according to my charting I was 6w3d and todays u/s I measured 5w5d we saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac but no baby :? they told me to come back in 2 weeks!!! 2 WEEKS!!! I just feel something is off. I dont have any symptoms and I dont have the urgency to pee like I had with my DS. Im just really sad

Awww hunni you will be down I was 6 weeks when first went for us and the baby was so small, i don't always need to pee loads yes iam going but not loads like the other kids xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

JJB2 said:


> Hi ladies I just wanted to give you guys an update - So Im a little down :( according to my charting I was 6w3d and todays u/s I measured 5w5d we saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac but no baby :? they told me to come back in 2 weeks!!! 2 WEEKS!!! I just feel something is off. I dont have any symptoms and I dont have the urgency to pee like I had with my DS. Im just really sad

I'm so sorry you're feeling down. I can't believe they're making you wait two weeks when you're so worried. I hope that you get some answers soon and that everything is OK :hugs:


----------



## laurarebecca1

This is my test from this morning. Last nights was way more obvious! 

Can you do your magic tdog? I can defo see a line but hard to capture on a photo


----------



## tdog

Sometime fmu sucks big time lol still think I see something tho xx


----------



## tdog

I tweaked the one from last night aswell and normally if it was nothing it wouldn't show only shows when there's colour xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks tdog, I’m going to try afternoon later I think with a different brand, maybe Asda or something. I’m now 17dpo so it’s all a bit strange!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Thanks tdog, I’m going to try afternoon later I think with a different brand, maybe Asda or something. I’m now 17dpo so it’s all a bit strange!

Your welcome hunni good luck :) xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@JJB2 Awww. I am sure everything is okay. I went in for my scan at what should have been 7 weeks 5 or 6 days (Can't remember) but I knew I ovulated late and was told I was only 6 weeks 4 days. I could see a tiny lil shrimp with a flickering heart beat. Is it possible you ovulated later?


----------



## pamg

I got my AMH blood test results today & its pretty low at 6.7. For my age bracket it should be 4.1 - 58. My friend who is a year older than me had one done a few months back & hers was 25 which is normal for our age. I just feel like everything is against me at the moment. My mum started going through the menopause at 40 so I'm guessing I'll prob do the same which is why my numbers are low. Just feels like I'm running out of time :-(


----------



## JJB2

I already know I ovulated 10-14 days after my regular time of O. So I wasnt counting from my LMP O was counting from when I ovulated. Im calling today to see if I can get my u/s schedule at least before Xmas


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

JJB2 said:


> I already know I ovulated 10-14 days after my regular time of O. So I wasnt counting from my LMP O was counting from when I ovulated. Im calling today to see if I can get my u/s schedule at least before Xmas

Please also bare in mind the equipment the department use as some may not be as great as others. Also you may have implanted later than usual. Praying for you x


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jjb- could be that you’re earlier than you think.

I tested again just now. I see lines on both, do you guys? I feel so sicky today as well! Tdog can you tweak please? (I hope you don’t mind me asking?)


----------



## Nima

JJB2 said:


> Hi ladies I just wanted to give you guys an update - So Im a little down :( according to my charting I was 6w3d and todays u/s I measured 5w5d we saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac but no baby :? they told me to come back in 2 weeks!!! 2 WEEKS!!! I just feel something is off. I dont have any symptoms and I dont have the urgency to pee like I had with my DS. Im just really sad

So sorry. That's so stressful! I hope it's all good and it's just a bit small. Hugs


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 sorry just seen this I had another hypo so just literally woke up after that, no I don't mind at all hun :) eeek I see lines hun xx


----------



## JJB2

Thank you ladies for your words O:)
I got my ultrasound schedule for Dec. 26 and also I have a consult with maternal fetal medicine since I am high risk. Also my hcg levels from tuesday(5w4d according to u/s) were 5962 my doctor said she is not concern I asked her if we could do another draw today and she said to give me peace of mind she will order them. So im going in later. I checked my labs taken with DS and around 5w5d my hcg levels were 5165 so they are about the same. So im feeling a little better!


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @laurarebecca1 sorry just seen this I had another hypo so just literally woke up after that, no I don't mind at all hun :) eeek I see lines hun xx
> 
> View attachment 1050569

Eekkk definite lines there! I’ll keep posting until they get darker ha, I have no one else to show! I’m thinking I implanted really late!

I hope you’re okay. Are you seeing the specialist soon?


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jjb that level sounds promising! Try not to worry!

Out of interest; what digital test picks up the lowest level of hcg?


----------



## Bevziibubble

@JJB2 Thinking of you and good luck! :)


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Eekkk definite lines there! I’ll keep posting until they get darker ha, I have no one else to show! I’m thinking I implanted really late!
> 
> I hope you’re okay. Are you seeing the specialist soon?

I'm going to ring them tomorrow as the next time I see them is 24th I've been getting typos nearly every day xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you manage to get an appointment soon.


----------



## tdog

Bevziibubble said:


> Hope you manage to get an appointment soon.

That's the only appointment they gave me was 24th but I'm going to ring her tomorrow see what she says xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

tdog said:


> That's the only appointment they gave me was 24th but I'm going to ring her tomorrow see what she says xx

Aww I hope that you manage to get a sooner appointment


----------



## Dessie

Hi I am here too waiting patiently


----------



## Dessie

Af due in 5days soo.......


----------



## Dessie

Anyone with me


----------



## tdog

@Bevziibubble thanks hun :flower: xx

@Dessie good luck hunni :dust: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Started spotting red so I think it’s a chemical :(


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

laurarebecca1 said:


> Started spotting red so I think it’s a chemical :(

So sorry to hear that. Big hugs to you xx I was so convinced this was going to be your bfp!


----------



## Bevziibubble

laurarebecca1 said:


> Started spotting red so I think it’s a chemical :(


I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Started spotting red so I think it’s a chemical :(

So sorry to hear this :hugs: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Started spotting red so I think it’s a chemical :(

:hugs: sorry to hear that.


----------



## tdog

Rang the diabetic team she said to just lower my dose so if I'm having a hypo before dinner the the breakfast one needs lowering or if I'm having a hypo after dinner the lower the dinner one xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad they gave you some advice. Hopefully you won't have a hypo


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks guys, got major cramping and it’s heavier now. I don’t usually get period pains either


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@JJB2 That is a good HCG level :) 10,000 HCG is when a heart beat should be present I believe so any day now for you!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

So sorry laura! :(


----------



## laurarebecca1

It’s stopped now and gone brown :(


----------



## tdog

Hi ladies how are you feeling today? Xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog I’m freezing, it’s so cold here today! Sat in front of the fire waiting for snow. Still in the boring part of my cycle. CD9 today so at least I can start doing OPKs in a couple of days.

@laurarebecca1 how’s the bleeding? Hope it’s stopped now! Have you tested again?


----------



## Bevziibubble

@jellybeanxx A fire sounds lovely :) I hope you warm up soon!


----------



## laurarebecca1

It started again but it’s very light. I haven’t tested again but may test tomorrow but I expect it to be negative. The tests never got darker so chalking it up to chemical :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

laurarebecca1 said:


> It started again but it’s very light. I haven’t tested again but may test tomorrow but I expect it to be negative. The tests never got darker so chalking it up to chemical :(

. 
Thinking of you and hoping for the best :hugs:


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx yes it is bloody cold I was waiting on snow buy nope nothing so disappointed lol awww hope you get that positive soon :) xx

@laurarebecca1 so sorry hunni hope it eases for you soon xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I’m only 5dpo, anxiously waiting to get bloods done on Wednesday so we know if we even have a chance this cycle or not! How’s everyone else doing?


----------



## JJB2

Hi ladies so I got my hcg results it went from 5962 to 7848 in 2 days Im so sad not what I was expecting.


----------



## Nima

JJB2 said:


> Hi ladies so I got my hcg results it went from 5962 to 7848 in 2 days Im so sad not what I was expecting.

Sorry jjb :hugs:


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> Hi ladies so I got my hcg results it went from 5962 to 7848 in 2 days Im so sad not what I was expecting.

Awww hunni sorry :hugs: they doing more blood work? Xx


----------



## JJB2

No she just wants to wait for the ultrasound. :-( Until the 26


----------



## Bevziibubble

@JJB2 I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry @JJB2 but I know after a certain level of HCG which I think is 1500 or something like that the levels do not double every 2 days anymore. They slow down and typically I thought I read they start doubling every 4 days. I have everything crossed for you that everything is okay!


----------



## JJB2

Thank you ladies. My levels are doubling every 5 days according to the hcg calculator. The good thing is that Im not having any bleeding.


----------



## lunaraveness

Hello! I'm in the 2ww so I hope it is okay for me to post.

I finished my last tray of Microgynon on 18th November and had my period the Tuesday, so I'm aware a lot of my symptoms could be due to that. According to my tracker, I ovulated on the 5th of Dec, we had unprotected sex for the first time (ever!!) on the 3rd.
I'm 14DPO (roughly - if I've worked it out right, I'm new to all of this) and my period is due Wednesday (19th) Again, I know this is my first month off the pill so everything could be out of whack.

Symptoms I've had are:
Very sore breasts + nipples (on and off - but last week they were so sore!!), lots of CM, heart burn, acid reflux( I've never had HB and AR before so this was strange!), tugging pains on my right side (a bit on my left too but more on the right), peeing loads, incredibly gargly stomach (even though I'm not hungry) and lower back pain! I've checked my cervix this morning and it feels pretty high up and spongey ?(sorry for the tmi) 

My PMS symptoms are usually:
Sore breasts and cramping the day before AF shows and nothing else!

I tested Friday with an FRER but it came back negative. I've done some cheapies too since then, one was a negative and the other had one bold line and a faint line which disappeared within 5 seconds so maybe an evap line? Again, I'm new to this lol.


----------



## tdog

lunaraveness said:


> Hello! I'm in the 2ww so I hope it is okay for me to post.
> 
> I finished my last tray of Microgynon on 18th November and had my period the Tuesday, so I'm aware a lot of my symptoms could be due to that. According to my tracker, I ovulated on the 5th of Dec, we had unprotected sex for the first time (ever!!) on the 3rd.
> I'm 14DPO (roughly - if I've worked it out right, I'm new to all of this) and my period is due Wednesday (19th) Again, I know this is my first month off the pill so everything could be out of whack.
> 
> Symptoms I've had are:
> Very sore breasts + nipples (on and off - but last week they were so sore!!), lots of CM, heart burn, acid reflux( I've never had HB and AR before so this was strange!), tugging pains on my right side (a bit on my left too but more on the right), peeing loads, incredibly gargly stomach (even though I'm not hungry) and lower back pain! I've checked my cervix this morning and it feels pretty high up and spongey ?(sorry for the tmi)
> 
> My PMS symptoms are usually:
> Sore breasts and cramping the day before AF shows and nothing else!
> 
> I tested Friday with an FRER but it came back negative. I've done some cheapies too since then, one was a negative and the other had one bold line and a faint line which disappeared within 5 seconds so maybe an evap line? Again, I'm new to this lol.

Oh good luck hunni no don't mind you posting on here :) them symptoms sound promising sound like mine my stomach was so gurggly oh thought I was laying an egg that's the noises it was making :haha: xx


----------



## lunaraveness

tdog said:


> Oh good luck hunni no don't mind you posting on here :) them symptoms sound promising sound like mine my stomach was so gurggly oh thought I was laying an egg that's the noises it was making :haha: xx

Aww thank you! I've got one last FRER test in the house, and it is taking everything in me to not take it until Wednesday. I really want to do it now ](*,)If I took it in the morning, would it be an accurate result do you think? I know it says "6 days before period is due" but I'm sceptical lol. Yes! My stomach sounds like I've got an alien inside of me with the noise it makes!! xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

@JJB2 fx’d for your ultrasound hun


----------



## tdog

lunaraveness said:


> Aww thank you! I've got one last FRER test in the house, and it is taking everything in me to not take it until Wednesday. I really want to do it now ](*,)If I took it in the morning, would it be an accurate result do you think? I know it says "6 days before period is due" but I'm sceptical lol. Yes! My stomach sounds like I've got an alien inside of me with the noise it makes!! xx

I used the frer at 9dpo and got the faintest line then that was 6 days sooner this is mine at 9dpo xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@JJB2 will keep everything crossed for you! I imagine you’ll be wishing Christmas away to get to that ultrasound!

@Momof2onetube good luck with the blood test, fingers crossed for lots of progesterone! 

@lunaraveness welcome and good luck :dust:

@tdog how are you feeling? Has the change in insulin helped?

Nothing new here, getting impatient to start OPKs but don’t want to start too early!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for when you do start :)


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx very sicky tbh but apart from that I'm ok I've still had the occasion hypo but not as bad but I find I'm not hardly eating so that won't help at all xx

Oh fingers crossed when you do start the opks :) xx


----------



## JJB2

@jellybeanxx I want it to be Xmas already so the next day I go in for the ultrasound!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck with opks @jellybeanxx :dust: 
7dpo for me, 6 days to go now. Going for progesterone tomorrow, results on Thursday. I don’t even feel in until I know what my numbers are :nope:


----------



## tdog

Good luck with the test @Momof2onetube :dust: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

OH wants me to test at 10dpo depending on what my progesterone comes back at :haha: he’s more antsy than I am, I was going to wait til AF was due Christmas morning if she wasn’t here by then


----------



## Kaymumof2

Cd 2 for me ladies. And no chance this cycle as we are at my MIL al over Christmas and my O should happen by NYE and we still be there. We sleep on an air bed in the living room when we stay and as the place is all one level, everything can be heard! So dtd is awkward! We have done it before on it but I'm already counting this cycle as a bust. As we wont get to dtd anywhere near enough to get pregnant. Sucks Good luck to all still waiting


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> OH wants me to test at 10dpo depending on what my progesterone comes back at :haha: he’s more antsy than I am, I was going to wait til AF was due Christmas morning if she wasn’t here by then

:haha: bless oh will you be testing early then? Xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Cd 2 for me ladies. And no chance this cycle as we are at my MIL al over Christmas and my O should happen by NYE and we still be there. We sleep on an air bed in the living room when we stay and as the place is all one level, everything can be heard! So dtd is awkward! We have done it before on it but I'm already counting this cycle as a bust. As we wont get to dtd anywhere near enough to get pregnant. Sucks Good luck to all still waiting

Awww hunni that sucks :( I'll be rooting for you for your next cycle xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Kaymumof2 said:


> Cd 2 for me ladies. And no chance this cycle as we are at my MIL al over Christmas and my O should happen by NYE and we still be there. We sleep on an air bed in the living room when we stay and as the place is all one level, everything can be heard! So dtd is awkward! We have done it before on it but I'm already counting this cycle as a bust. As we wont get to dtd anywhere near enough to get pregnant. Sucks Good luck to all still waiting

Good luck for next cycle :hugs:


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi: 

Sorry I’ve been away a while just been having hospital appointment with the lump that was found on my cervix which I’ve found out is nothing to worry about =D&gt;

How ever I started using bbt chart again 4 days ago and it’s confusing me already ](*,) my cycles have been around 60 odd days for last several months and this time I went 46 days! My period is lighter than normal and this chart is confusing me can anyone help at all please?


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Kaymumof2 it only takes the once! Any chance of sneaking off somewhere?

@Momof2onetube keeping everything crossed you get that sticky BFP for Christmas!

@SarahLou372 glad the lump on your cervix was nothing to worry about, that must be a relief! Maybe your period is light because your cycle was shorter so the lining hadn’t built up as much?

Does anyone else get an upset stomach in the lead up to ovulation? I’m CD13 and I always seem to get an upset stomach at this point!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Good luck @Momof2onetube my husband was more anxious to test than me. he went out and bought all the tests lol


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@Kaymumof2 don't rule out dtd, I was at my mum's when I ovulated and I refuse to ever dtd there but I waited so long for ovulation we just did it lol


----------



## SarahLou372

Just got back from the doctors and my FSH and progesterone have come back normal how is this possible ?! :-k


----------



## Bevziibubble

How confusing :(


----------



## Convie

just got this beast of a line so I'll be back tomorrow ;) been using tesco fertility gel this month as well so really hoping thay helps! :dust:


----------



## Convie

didn't let my line pic upload :rofl:


----------



## tdog

Oh wow @Convie :) that is some line :) xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Sorry @Kaymumof2 :hugs:
Great line @Convie ! :dust:
AFM 8dpo and waiting on progesterone results now. Will be testing early if I’ve got a good number :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Convie Great line!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Good luck to everyone testing soon!

Which ovulation tests do you guys recommend? I never seen to get good results on the cheap ones! 
I might invest in a Clearblue one - the purple one? But would like cheap ones to know when to start the Clearblue one. What do you guys do?


----------



## Momof2onetube

I’m out ladies. My progesterone was really low again :cry: and we have to sit out January for my HSG so here’s to hoping for a February BFP. I’m so upset. Had a meltdown, luckily OH was home when I got my results because I needed him :nope:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Momof2onetube :hugs: I’m really sorry to hear that. Hopefully the HSG will give you some answers!

@laurarebecca1 I use ovaview, they’re basically cheapie OPKs but the strips are thicker so I find them easier to read. I keep being tempted to try digital ones again though!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Sorry momofonetube :(

Okay so for some reason something was telling me to take an opk, had watery cm and a few pinchy cramps. I’m cd6, I started bleeding at 18dpo (usually starts at 13/14dpo) with 2 days of faint positives. I bled for 4 days really light and spotted yesterday, today i had nothing.

What the heck is going on, this is near positive with really dilute (clear) pee!

I’ve attached last 2 months opks to show I don’t usually get a line before cd10 and even then it’s light!


----------



## SarahLou372

Found out today my referral letter for gynaecology for my fertility has been sat at my doctors reception for the last 2 weeks and no one told me :shock::shock:[-X 

Should have an appointment date after I've activated it tomorrow fingers crossed [-o&lt;


----------



## tdog

@Momof2onetube so sorry to hear that :cry: hugs huge :hugs: xx

@laurarebecca1 you remember what I was like that month I got my bfp I had a nearly positive opk on cd7 and flashing smiley aswell all the way until I did actually ovulate fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## tdog

SarahLou372 said:


> Found out today my referral letter for gynaecology for my fertility has been sat at my doctors reception for the last 2 weeks and no one told me :shock::shock:[-X
> 
> Should have an appointment date after I've activated it tomorrow fingers crossed [-o&lt;

Fingers crossed hunni, and that's very naughty for them to do that xx


----------



## JJB2

@Momof2onetube how low was it? mine was 8.2 this last cycle


----------



## Momof2onetube

@JJB2 it was 6.1 :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @Momof2onetube so sorry to hear that :cry: hugs huge :hugs: xx
> 
> @laurarebecca1 you remember what I was like that month I got my bfp I had a nearly positive opk on cd7 and flashing smiley aswell all the way until I did actually ovulate fingers crossed for you xx

Ahh fingers crossed I hope so. Looks like I need to stock up as looks like I’ll be testing everyday from yesterday!


----------



## Nima

@Momof2onetube I'm so sorry :(


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 have you taken another HPT just in case?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Momof2onetube big hugs to you! Sorry!


----------



## Convie

I'm so sorry to hear that momof2 :( :hugs:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jelly I did tonight, it was negative.

Here is my opk from tonight (top is last night and bottom is tonight)


----------



## Convie

Laura I use the Bluetooth "smart" clearblue, it's rubbish for syncing with the app but it's £20-25 on ebay and you get a hell of a lot more test strips than with the normal one, so works out better for money, the clearblue app tells me when to start testing, usually usually a few days before I get high but this month it was 4 days before I got high but went straight to peak the next day, then once I get peak I use ebay cheapies, it wouldn't really work to use the strips to tell you when to take a clearblue because on days I've gotten highs ans peaks I've gotten really negative opks :)


----------



## Momof2onetube

You guys..


----------



## Ttc.baby2

Momof2onetube said:


> You guys..
> 
> View attachment 1051138

Ohh def a bfp.. huge congratulations xx


----------



## Nima

Momof2onetube said:


> You guys..
> 
> View attachment 1051138

OMG!! Please stick! Such a beautiful line!


----------



## Momof2onetube

OH and I are thrilled, shocked and hopeful. So many emotions! Can’t even believe it. I swore my progesterone was far too low. So hoping everything is ok and where it should be!


----------



## Convie

ohhh there's no doubting that line!!! congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Congrats momofonetube...pray it’s sticky!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Congratulations @Momof2onetube I really hope this is real for you. The past few months have been such a rollercoaster with the frers!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

i swear OH and I sat watching this thing think for 5 mins :haha: but there it is!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Momof2onetube said:


> i swear OH and I sat watching this thing think for 5 mins :haha: but there it is!
> 
> View attachment 1051162

As real as can get! Congratulations once again xx


----------



## JJB2

Momof2onetube said:


> OH and I are thrilled, shocked and hopeful. So many emotions! Can’t even believe it. I swore my progesterone was far too low. So hoping everything is ok and where it should be!

Omg!!!!! So excited for you! Last month when I got my bfp my progesterone was low too. Maybe you got the labs a day too early!!! Big congrats!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks ladies :flower: it’s been great having you’s to share this journey with! I’ll be watching for more BFPs :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Momof2onetube said:


> OH and I are thrilled, shocked and hopeful. So many emotions! Can’t even believe it. I swore my progesterone was far too low. So hoping everything is ok and where it should be!

Congratulations!!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Oh wow @Momof2onetube congratulations!!!


----------



## tdog

@Momof2onetube :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: so happy for you xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Oh my god momofone that is absolutely amazing! A massive congratulations to you i know you've been to hell and back so you thoroughly deserve this wonderful news! And just before Christmas too! Thrilled for you! 


Sorry I've not been on ladies been so busy and I'm not getting any notifications through for this site anymore! Not sure whats happened. Anyway cd6 for me so just going with the flow for now lol no temping or opks this cycle. Taking a break from it. I know I should O aroundNYE but what with being at the inlaws not sure much will happen. Although we do plan on sneaking off for some fun. O time or not


----------



## tdog

@Kaymumof2 I don't get notifications either :shrug: oh don't blame ya good luck tho hunni weather o time or not you never no you might catch a egg :) xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thank you @Kaymumof2 ! Good luck :dust:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Momof2onetube what a great CHRISTMAS present to you!! :) Time to take a Clearblue digi next! That is one way of knowing your levels are increasing haha!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I have one CB laying around :D I’ve been ever so patiently waiting to use that sucker :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Momof2onetube You are more patient than I lol. Last time I had the chemical pregnancy I got the YES on FRER but Clearblue didn't show Pregnant. It said Not pregnant. So this time when I got the YES on FRER I immediately went and pushed out some more pee (right after I had peed/ so no hold) lol and tried that clear blue. 17 weeks and 2 days pregnant and that thing still is in the bathroom saying pregnant in my drawer! HAHA


----------



## laurarebecca1

Momofonetube big congrats!! Such amazing news!

Guys I need advice:

Top one is one step IC and bottom is Wikos. Had I just taken the top one, I would have called it positive but now unsure. (Same pee)


----------



## Convie

oh Laura that's a weird one I would have said the top one is positive too, could you take a couple more of the bottoms ones every hour? looks like it's close to becoming positive too? I've never taken different ovulation tests before so no idea sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Convie said:


> oh Laura that's a weird one I would have said the top one is positive too, could you take a couple more of the bottoms ones every hour? looks like it's close to becoming positive too? I've never taken different ovulation tests before so no idea sorry :( :hugs:

Me neither! I’m so confused! I’ll take another one later and see what it says and take another 2 tomorrow! We dtd yesterday, do we dtd tonight or wait and do it tomorrow?


----------



## Convie

laurarebecca1 said:


> Me neither! I’m so confused! I’ll take another one later and see what it says and take another 2 tomorrow! We dtd yesterday, do we dtd tonight or wait and do it tomorrow?

do what you feel is right as long as you did it during the fertile window :) I always make sure to leave 24 hours between sessions though to give the sperm some time to replenish :lol:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 that’s so frustrating! The not quite positive one is how mine have looked the last couple of days. We’ve been DTD every day just in case. 9 days in a row now :blush: I’m going all out this cycle!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck @jellybeanxx thats how we caught this cycle :rofl: every single day


----------



## SarahLou372

Congratulations on the bfp :flower:

I phoned up to book my gynae appointment and the first available is 11th Feb :sad1::sad1:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Another Wilkos opk, still not positive. Will test again tomorrow with both and compare them. 
But Why would they be showing different things?


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Another Wilkos opk, still not positive. Will test again tomorrow with both and compare them.
> But Why would they be showing different things?
> 
> View attachment 1051270

Sorry not been on much ladies busy busy busy :haha: @laurarebecca1 this is why I only took one opk because one month I got a solid smiley on cb positive opk (one step) so went and got boots own and not even a line xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

I’m calling this positive so expecting to ovulate tomorrow...I hope we get our Christmas miracle!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! Good luck :)


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck @laurarebecca1 :dust:


----------



## Convie

Good luck Laura!! :dust:


----------



## tdog

Yey @laurarebecca1 good luck xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Merry Christmas lovely ladies! Thank you for being such an amazing support for the last few months. Congratulations again to all who get their BFPs this year and hoping 2019 brings BFPs to the rest of us!
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hope you all had a very Merry Christmas and 2019 brings you all :bfp:s!!!! :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Merry Christmas! I hope you've all had a great time! All the best for 2019 :) <3


----------



## JJB2

:hi: Hi yall lol!
I had my ultrasound done and it was really good. We saw a hearbeat at 170ish and measuring 7w4d. I have a small cyst on my right ovary (nothing to stress about)
Got all the labs done (again) and will ser my amazing family medicine doctor for my pregnancy since she saw me my last pregnancy. 
Im praying for all the babies here to be sticky ones and to the lovely ladies trying I hope 2019 brings a bunch of babies! 
Here is a little pic of my bundle of joy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww Congratulations. What a lovely scan photo :) <3


----------



## Nima

JJB2 said:


> :hi: Hi yall lol!
> I had my ultrasound done and it was really good. We saw a hearbeat at 170ish and measuring 7w4d. I have a small cyst on my right ovary (nothing to stress about)
> Got all the labs done (again) and will ser my amazing family medicine doctor for my pregnancy since she saw me my last pregnancy.
> Im praying for all the babies here to be sticky ones and to the lovely ladies trying I hope 2019 brings a bunch of babies!
> Here is a little pic of my bundle of joy!
> 
> View attachment 1051431

So happy for you!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas roll on 2019 where the beautiful babies that are already growing will be born and us ladies still trying get our new year BFPs!


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> :hi: Hi yall lol!
> I had my ultrasound done and it was really good. We saw a hearbeat at 170ish and measuring 7w4d. I have a small cyst on my right ovary (nothing to stress about)
> Got all the labs done (again) and will ser my amazing family medicine doctor for my pregnancy since she saw me my last pregnancy.
> Im praying for all the babies here to be sticky ones and to the lovely ladies trying I hope 2019 brings a bunch of babies!
> Here is a little pic of my bundle of joy!
> 
> View attachment 1051431

Awww beautiful scan pic :) xx


----------



## Convie

so I took a test this morning, bfn, thought I saw something for a second but its just that grey line that's always there, only 7dpo though so praying something starts popping up soon!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Convie Good luck!


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Convie good luck for your next test!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@JJB2 aww love it!! 

@Convie Good luck!!


----------



## tdog

Good luck @Convie xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Good luck @Convie 
I had a massive temp drop today. Only CD21 so confused me but my Ava bracelet said I had insufficient data last night so wondering if it’s because of that? Hoping things are clearer with tomorrow’s data!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies 

I don’t mean to be gross but can you help please I went the bathroom and saw this I’m CD 13 and crampy can you advise me ?? Sorry tmi


----------



## tdog

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I don’t mean to be gross but can you help please I went the bathroom and saw this I’m CD 13 and crampy can you advise me ?? Sorry tmi
> 
> View attachment 1051555
> View attachment 1051557

That's the cm you want hunni that's the fertile mucus get bding :) fingers crossed :) xx

@jellybeanxx I hope it evens itself out for you how frustrating I was hoping to see some sort of a line :haha: kidding hunni I no it takes time even if we want baby now lol, I have everything crossed and I'm so still stalking you all xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@jellybeanxx I am stalking you too! Sorry about the confusing temp drop.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I just had my early scan today, baby is fine with a healthy heartbeat measuring at 7+1, 4 days behind what I thought I was but that date could change at my 12 week scan.

Sorry I've been so quiet on here, how is everyone doing?


----------



## SarahLou372

Look the EWCM is followed by thins last ovulation test hehe the glow app i use for fertility says it’s positive it scans it for you !


----------



## jellybeanxx

I had a dream last night that I was at a baby and bump festival and you were all there. One of you gave me an American pregnancy test that lit up and played a tune if it was positive. I got a positive on it and was so excited to tell everyone :haha:
I even tested this morning in case it was a sign, obviously I got a BFN. I’m not sure what’s more disappointing, the fact I’m not pregnant or the fact that musical pregnancy tests with flashing lights don’t actually exist :lol:


----------



## Bevziibubble

lol I sometimes have BabyandBump dreams too :haha:


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx I love the sound of that dream :haha: xx

@SarahLou372 That's not positive yet glow use to do that to me all the time aswell, but I'd say either later or tomorrow for sure should be positive, when I got ewcm I had it a few days before I ovulated xx


----------



## Nima

Jelly that's a great dream lol. Sorry for the bfn though...


----------



## laurarebecca1

Good luck with anyone testing soon! Loving all these scan pictures!

Currently 5dpo and stocked up today on tests! I said I wouldn’t test until af late but I have so many I think I may cave early!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Good luck with anyone testing soon! Loving all these scan pictures!
> 
> Currently 5dpo and stocked up today on tests! I said I wouldn’t test until af late but I have so many I think I may cave early!


Oh oh oh can't wait :) good luck this cycle hunni xx


----------



## Convie

urgh umi hate testing, only doing it this month so I can find out if I can drink or not tomorrow ](*,)
taking one more tomorrow morning but don't even want to bother at this point :(
partner goes back to work soon and starts taps so I don't know when we can properly try again, I think I'm all miserable cos of my dream as well, dreamt I bled on my OHs friends sheets (we were all chilling out in his room it wasn't sexual :lol:) anyway I went and made my OH sort it out while I just cried over thr fact I'm not pregnant again. stupid dreams always set my mood, I want to poke Chris awake now got hugs but we have a busy day today so want to let him sleep :lol:
anyway here's test number 3


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@jellybeanxx musical pregnancy tests!! HAHA Love it. Sounds like something we would have here in the USA lol. 

@Convie Sorry about the dream. Just try to remember it is a dream and it feeds off your wants/anxieties. Hugs!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Good luck convie! Excited to see your test tomorrow!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Convie Good luck! :)


----------



## tdog

Hi ladies hope everyone good :) I had a dream last night that @Kaymumof2 had put on that she was pregnant went for a scan and she was 3 months gone I woke up hoping was true, these dreams lately mind you haven't had such vivid ones for a while I haven't even has dreams of the sex of baby yet which I normally do lol, the kids are all wanting a girl I have a gut feeling it's a boy :haha: I'd be happy either way a girl would be amazing but as I said as long as it does what it supose to and is healthy :) sorry ladies I'm rambling now :haha: xx

I have everything crossed for those still waiting to test :hugs: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Happy New Year’s Eve to everyone!

I tested this morning (at 7dpo because I have so many tests!) and I got this...I can see a really faint shadow which appeared in the time frame. But think i am seeing things!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Happy New Year’s Eve to everyone!
> 
> I tested this morning (at 7dpo because I have so many tests!) and I got this...I can see a really faint shadow which appeared in the time frame. But think i am seeing things!
> 
> View attachment 1051831

Happy nye to you as well hunni I see a shadow on that hun xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

laurarebecca1 said:


> Happy New Year’s Eve to everyone!
> 
> I tested this morning (at 7dpo because I have so many tests!) and I got this...I can see a really faint shadow which appeared in the time frame. But think i am seeing things!
> 
> View attachment 1051831

Happy New Year! I've got everything crossed for you :)


----------



## jellybeanxx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Happy New Year’s Eve to everyone!
> 
> I tested this morning (at 7dpo because I have so many tests!) and I got this...I can see a really faint shadow which appeared in the time frame. But think i am seeing things!
> 
> View attachment 1051831

I see it! Fingers crossed!

Happy new year everyone! :wine:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks girls! Will likely be testing every day now haha


----------



## tdog

Happy New year ladies :) fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## SarahLou372

Happy New year ladies :wine::wine:

My testing day should be 12th January if I can wait till then


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy New Year! Wishing you all the best for 2019 :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

I can see a very faint line on the blue one (much better in person) I don’t think you can see on the photo though


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> I can see a very faint line on the blue one (much better in person) I don’t think you can see on the photo though
> 
> View attachment 1051845
> View attachment 1051846

I see something hunni fingers crossed for you :dust: xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Happy New year!!! :) Hope everyone had a lovely New year's eve. @tdog how you feeling? @laurarebecca1 I think I see a shadow on the blue one. Not really seeing it on the pink one but I feel like the whole test window is pink so faint lines would be a challenge? Good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

laurarebecca1 said:


> I can see a very faint line on the blue one (much better in person) I don’t think you can see on the photo though
> 
> View attachment 1051845
> View attachment 1051846

I see something faint!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks guys, yeah the pink one took ages to dry!

Will see what the next few days say!


----------



## Bevziibubble

laurarebecca1 said:


> Thanks guys, yeah the pink one took ages to dry!
> 
> Will see what the next few days say!

Fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Happy New year!!! :) Hope everyone had a lovely New year's eve. @tdog how you feeling? @laurarebecca1 I think I see a shadow on the blue one. Not really seeing it on the pink one but I feel like the whole test window is pink so faint lines would be a challenge? Good luck!

Very very nauseous found baby's heartbeat when I was dead on 10 weeks (I think lol) but still getting a lot of period pain aswell but no it's normal aswell, how are you? Xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Happy New year Ladies hope this is our year for popping out beautiful babies!

Wow tdog if only your dream about me was real! Unfortunately the tests and afs I've had the last 3 month's say otherwise lol i always dream I'm pregnant lately but I'm not. Just back from the in laws. Been there since the 26th. Managed to dtd twice. Once in a car park i know! But needs must lol and once this morning about 3am! Think I'm cd 17.I usually o around now but I Haven't been temping or anything this cycle so not sure if I am. Just kinda leaving it be this month and will be back to being able to try properly next cycle.


----------



## Kaymumof2

Scrap that just looked on ff and I'm cd 16 lol


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck @Kaymumof2 :dust: 
Hope you all had a great New Years! I didn’t make it til midnight :haha: the fatigue is unreal


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks hun! Hope you and little one are doing well


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks hun @Kaymumof2 so far beta is doubling in approx 46 hours time, a teeny sac was seen in my uterus on Sunday, so ectopic has been ruled out. I’m hoping when I go back for my next scan in 10-14 days we’ll get to see our little peanut :) still surreal to me. Rooting for the rest of you’s to join us this year :dust:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog I am feeling good :) Nausea went away a couple weeks ago but the acid reflux is here to stay. Kicks have started so I am pretty excited for now.. lol seems she is gonna be an active one like my daughter was and possibly beat my body up! Haha. Hope you feel better soon and it doesn't last much longer!


----------



## tdog

@Kaymumof2 if only they were true hope you catch eggy and needs must when you need to dtd :haha: :blush: xx

Oh and forgot to mention my BOOBS this time wow killing so much and doubled in size :holly: (sorry weird emoji :haha:) already Pamela Anderson eat your heart out:rofl:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Can’t stop laughing at that emoji @tdog :haha:

So lovely to hear how well the pregnant lasses are doing! Really hope the rest of us join you soon.
CD27 for me today. Loads of cramps for the last few days but no AF yet. Always seem to get cramping for ages before any bleeding on anovulatory cycles.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Eeeekk looking forward to seeing all your scans! How exciting! 

Tested again 9dpo, I feel like I can see something faint on both but not sure


----------



## Kaymumof2

Momof2onetube said:


> Thanks hun @Kaymumof2 so far beta is doubling in approx 46 hours time, a teeny sac was seen in my uterus on Sunday, so ectopic has been ruled out. I’m hoping when I go back for my next scan in 10-14 days we’ll get to see our little peanut :) still surreal to me. Rooting for the rest of you’s to join us this year :dust:

Awww I'm so relieved that little peanut has snuggled into the right place! I'm so pleased things are now going the way they should for you. Hopefully we will all be bump buddies soon!


----------



## Kaymumof2

I feel like something catches my eye Laura! Good luck hun!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I’m horrible at vfl but I’m pretty sure I see something on both @laurarebecca1 :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@jellybeanxx yes I am rooting for you guys to get your bfp soon :) I can't wait! Sorry about the cramping hope it turns into something for you soon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think I see something :)


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 I see something faint fingers crossed for you xx

I'm rooting for the rest of you ladies to get your :bfp: xx


----------



## Nima

Wow you pregnant ladies so great to hear from you and see you are doing well (+/- nausea and heavy boobs...lol @tdog you made me laugh). 
Jelly I hope you don't have to wait too long this time and next cycle you ovulate. 
@laurarebecca1 I'm so bad at those lines, I have no idea... 
Just wanted to say hello, I have no news here except my parent were here and it was really great spending time with them and celebrating new year's eve with them. They even met our donor, which was surprisingly not awkward at all... Such a waste of comic potential lol...


----------



## tdog

Haha like to make people smile some time along the way :haha: xx

Its always nice to spent time with parents and so glad it wasn't awkward either xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm glad you had a good time with your parents :)


----------



## pamg

Would you say the bottom opk is positive? I only normally get a faint line until cd15 so I was shocked this week to start getting an almost positive cd12. Not good timing though as my poor hubbys been ill with a stomach bug so we haven't managed to bd yet unfortunately :-( 
I'm hoping I might maybe have a chance until Friday morning before we'll miss the egg?!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes that looks positive :)


----------



## pamg

Thanks  
Hopefully we'll manage to get a bd in time to catch the egg! Looks like I'll probably ovulate a similar time to normal it just threw me off a bit with the almost positive cd12 and yesterday!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck @pamg :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :)


----------



## tdog

@pamg good luck hunni :dust: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

What’s the truth in only coloured lines inverting?


----------



## Convie

cd14 defo looks positive to me! Good luck!!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> What’s the truth in only coloured lines inverting?

On one of mine it only shows if it has colour some of the other ones I have used they can show the indent lines xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Took a look at these girls! 

First 2 pictures are from this morning but the one with the obvious pink line was yesterday’s dried :O 

The last picture is all of yesterday’s tests dried with very obvious pink lines :O I thought evaps couldn’t be pink but oh my!


----------



## tdog

Oh I see them hun Fingers crossed it gets darker xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

BFP!


----------



## laurarebecca1

But yesterday it was very very faint and it dried very dark. Again today’s are faint but I reckon they might dry darker. Do you guys not think they are evaps?

I dont want to call it bfp yet. I might go and get a FRER for tomorrow, I only have FRRR.


----------



## tdog

If they are faint but drying darker then I'd say more than likely bfp but yes I'd get a frer xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

laurarebecca1 said:


> But yesterday it was very very faint and it dried very dark. Again today’s are faint but I reckon they might dry darker. Do you guys not think they are evaps?
> 
> I dont want to call it bfp yet. I might go and get a FRER for tomorrow, I only have FRRR.

Those look positive to me, my cheap tests didn't go dark until about 16dpo but my frer came back really dark at 12dpo so I'm guessing it may pick up a very good line around 10dpo.

Fx and looking forward to seeing your tests xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

I bought 6 FRERs and 2 other cheap branded ones to try. Currently trying to hold my pee, 2.5 hours and counting...


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> I bought 6 FRERs and 2 other cheap branded ones to try. Currently trying to hold my pee, 2.5 hours and counting...

Oh ill be patiently waiting :coffee: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Woo! Can’t wait see a FRER @laurarebecca1 :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

I’m not very good at holding haha, just about reaching my maximum! So expecting it to be quite dilute pee, not sure I’ll see a second line x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@laurarebecca1 I SEE IT! Can't wait to see that FRER!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I keep refreshing :rofl:


----------



## laurarebecca1

So I think I have serious line eye going on...I think I can see something super faint but think my eyes are playing tricks on me


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I don't think that's line eye... I see it!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

How many dpo are you?


----------



## Momof2onetube

I see something when I zoom!


----------



## laurarebecca1

I’m 10dpo and that was a 2.5 hour hold...

I’m not convinced will test again in the morning and every day after that haha


----------



## tdog

That's not line eye hun I see it xx


----------



## Nima

I can see that line too, it's not in your eye... can't wait to see tomorrow's frer! Fx!


----------



## Bevziibubble

FX hun!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I see that!! I reckon that’s going to be a lot more obvious on the next FMU test! Good luck!!

Still no AF here but temps have dropped very low the last couple of days. Wonder if my body is making an attempt to ovulate? CD28 today, haven’t been taking OPKs because I thought AF was on the way!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Oh @jellybeanxx so confusing hun :hugs:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

jellybeanxx said:


> I see that!! I reckon that’s going to be a lot more obvious on the next FMU test! Good luck!!
> 
> Still no AF here but temps have dropped very low the last couple of days. Wonder if my body is making an attempt to ovulate? CD28 today, haven’t been taking OPKs because I thought AF was on the way!

Just curious if you get physical o symptoms?

After a while I gave up trying to use opks from cycle day 10 and just tuned into my body until I knew my pre o symptoms. After a few months I knew when I would be gearing up for it even if it geared up then failed.. just helped a bit even though it felt like a lifetime every cycle!


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> I see that!! I reckon that’s going to be a lot more obvious on the next FMU test! Good luck!!
> 
> Still no AF here but temps have dropped very low the last couple of days. Wonder if my body is making an attempt to ovulate? CD28 today, haven’t been taking OPKs because I thought AF was on the way!

Oh my how confusing for you jelly yet again I hope it's not another daft cycle for you :hugs: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@PeanutWhereRU I do notice EWCM and I get a very distinctive ovulation pain. It’s all really obvious when my cycles are regular but when my cycles go out of whack, so do all my ov signs. I did get some EWCM yesterday but had some a couple of weeks ago too.
I got some vitamin b complex today, so hoping that will help towards getting my body back to normal.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies can any one help please;

I'm around 6dpo and I'm lying in bed and these sudden sharp pains came on from my uterus area like cramps strongish lasting a minute or 2 then going then waiting a few mins and happening again, now I just have full aches any ideas in worried

I also have pcos I'll be so shocked if I ovulated on my own my period started up again 4 days after starting 5mg of folic acid because of a deficiency, but apparently my FSH and progesterone hormones were normal!

if you ladies might remember I posted on 27th December with my cm ? Well that was several days ago now


----------



## tdog

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies can any one help please;
> 
> I'm around 6dpo and I'm lying in bed and these sudden sharp pains came on from my uterus area like cramps strongish lasting a minute or 2 then going then waiting a few mins and happening again, now I just have full aches any ideas in worried
> 
> I also have pcos I'll be so shocked if I ovulated on my own my period started up again 4 days after starting 5mg of folic acid because of a deficiency, but apparently my FSH and progesterone hormones were normal!
> 
> if you ladies might remember I posted on 27th December with my cm ? Well that was several days ago now

That could be implantation cramps hun fingers crossed it is xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jelly I hope you’re gearing up to o! So frustrating for you!

AFM: tests are no darker (I mean the camera barely picks up the lines), don’t think it’s meant to be! I’m 10/11 dpo today. Feeling sicky today too :(


----------



## pamg

My ovulation tests have been so different this month than normal its a bit confusing!
The top picture is this months & the other is a typical month for me & I've been testing for over 18 months now & it's always the same. 
We managed to bd cd15 & 16 in the morning so hoping we caught the egg!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Morning ladies so now I'm home I've taken a couple of opks. I wasn't going to bother as I would of normally had my fertile period whilst I was away and we only bd twice then. So as I said before I'd kinda counted this cycle out. But I felt some cramps yesterday so I tested with opk cb one. Negative. Tested again this morning and got a flashing smiley and an almost positive cheapie! I guess my lil eggy was waiting for me and hubby to be able to dtd in our own home! Lol. Thankfully we hae dtd cd 16 17 and at 2am this morning which makes me cd19. Gonna let hubby rest tonight anf get him again on sat (cd20) do you think it will be enough? Need to run and get more opks I just ran out of them. Here's a pic of the cheapie anyway.


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Morning ladies so now I'm home I've taken a couple of opks. I wasn't going to bother as I would of normally had my fertile period whilst I was away and we only bd twice then. So as I said before I'd kinda counted this cycle out. But I felt some cramps yesterday so I tested with opk cb one. Negative. Tested again this morning and got a flashing smiley and an almost positive cheapie! I guess my lil eggy was waiting for me and hubby to be able to dtd in our own home! Lol. Thankfully we hae dtd cd 16 17 and at 2am this morning which makes me cd19. Gonna let hubby rest tonight anf get him again on sat (cd20) do you think it will be enough? Need to run and get more opks I just ran out of them. Here's a pic of the cheapie anyway.
> 
> View attachment 1052111

I'd say you've done enough or doing enough fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> I'd say you've done enough or doing enough fingers crossed for you xx

Thank you hun! Hope you and lil bub are doing well. Xx

I have the weirdest cramps in my legs. I literally cannot get them comfortable. Been going on all morning. No idea what the hel that is all about but it isn't a pleasant feeling!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 I can still see the lines though. Keeping everything crossed for good line progression tomorrow! 

@Kaymumof2 I’ve got a good feeling for you this month!!

@SarahLou372 I hope it’s a good sign for you! I get lots of mid cycle cramping but usually when I’m having an anovulatory cycle and I put it down to cysts. I’m not sure though!


----------



## Kaymumof2

@jellybean thank you hun! I'm not sure how I feel this cycle. O is abit later than normal so hoping it's not annvolutary! I know I've only been trying a few months and there are alot of people that have been trying alot longer than me, but I can't help feeling that I've left it too late to try. And because of my PCOS and the problems I had conceiving years ago, i feel like my chances have dropped alot now I'm older. Sorry for the negative post. Just having a down moment.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Kaymumof2 I know what you mean and I think it’s important to be able to vent sometimes! I’ll be 36 in March and also have PCOS. It does make me nervous but I cling onto the fact that it only takes 1 egg and 1 sperm. I reckon the odds are still in our favour!


----------



## Kaymumof2

jellybeanxx said:


> @Kaymumof2 I know what you mean and I think it’s important to be able to vent sometimes! I’ll be 36 in March and also have PCOS. It does make me nervous but I cling onto the fact that it only takes 1 egg and 1 sperm. I reckon the odds are still in our favour!

That is true! I guess I just can't imagine seeing those 2 lines or better a yet a "pregnant"digi! I've only ever got "not pregnant"with those. I know I'm not old, although I feel it at time's lolI'm 34 in June but because of pcos and I know the egg quality is even worse as the years go by, it makes me feel alot older than I am if that makes sense?


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Kaymumof2 it totally makes sense. I was thinking about this yesterday actually. You get a surge of increased fertility just before the menopause apparently and I figure I’ve got around 10 years before that happens so plenty of time and then a last really good shot. My other two have taken a year and a half of TTC each so I figure 10 years of fertility plus an extra boost at the end is more than enough :haha:


----------



## Kaymumof2

jellybeanxx said:


> @Kaymumof2 it totally makes sense. I was thinking about this yesterday actually. You get a surge of increased fertility just before the menopause apparently and I figure I’ve got around 10 years before that happens so plenty of time and then a last really good shot. My other two have taken a year and a half of TTC each so I figure 10 years of fertility plus an extra boost at the end is more than enough :haha:

Haha! I love your way of thinking! And your right, it's not over yet. As long as I still O and bd when I can I've got a shot. Thank you for giving me a kick up the Ass jelly, i needed it lol. My body can't win because even if/when it does happen, I'll go into full on panic mode. That I won't be able to cope doing it all over again, and with my son having special needs. There will be at least 11 years between my son and the baby and at least 13 between DD and baby. What if I've forgotten how to look after a newborn? lol


----------



## tdog

@Kaymumof2 we all ok had some bleeding a few days ago tho they put it down to the fibroid I have, keep having hypos tho not as bad as they were but trying to figure what insulin to give myself is driving me nuts :haha: I've done 20-21 gender predictions (old wife's tales) I had 1 boy out of them and that one was mothers intuition lol xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

It’ll come back to you! I worry about coping with a newborn again as I’ve had mental health struggles both times. One worry at a time though!


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> @Kaymumof2 we all ok had some bleeding a few days ago tho they put it down to the fibroid I have, keep having hypos tho not as bad as they were but trying to figure what insulin to give myself is driving me nuts :haha: I've done 20-21 gender predictions (old wife's tales) I had 1 boy out of them and that one was mothers intuition lol xx

Aww hope things calm down. Must be a nightmare. Ooooh are you going to have an early scan to find out the sex? My mum did the ring test on me when I was pregnant with dd lol xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

jellybeanxx said:


> It’ll come back to you! I worry about coping with a newborn again as I’ve had mental health struggles both times. One worry at a time though!

I hope so. I mean i have been around babies during that time but you always give them back and don't have to worry about it lol i know what you mean. I had a tough time after the birth of my son. Swore I'd not put myself through it again. And here I am! I guess we are tougher than we give ourselves credit for. And can always seek help if we need it. But like you say, one step at a time x


----------



## tdog

Iam going to get a gender scan so jeleous of the usa women who have genetic testing and find out then at like 10 weeks:haha: i done the both ring tests with ds4 the one over belly said boy, the one on hand tells you how many babies (weather miscarried or not) what the gender is or will be and when did with ds2 it went boy (miscarried) girl, boy, boy, boy and I thought right that be it it will stop now nope then said girl then stopped, I have done it ever since and it's been the same so spooky, you tube have some good videos just type in ring test on hand xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Iam going to get a gender scan so jeleous of the usa women who have genetic testing and find out then at like 10 weeks:haha: i done the both ring tests with ds4 the one over belly said boy, the one on hand tells you how many babies (weather miscarried or not) what the gender is or will be and when did with ds2 it went boy (miscarried) girl, boy, boy, boy and I thought right that be it it will stop now nope then said girl then stopped, I have done it ever since and it's been the same so spooky, you tube have some good videos just type in ring test on hand xx

Wow so it could be team pink then! Yeah I'm definitely looking that up lol xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Wow so it could be team pink then! Yeah I'm definitely looking that up lol xx

I'd do it see what it does :) only got about 5-6 weeks before find out what it is, how you feeling this month? Xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> I'd do it see what it does :) only got about 5-6 weeks before find out what it is, how you feeling this month? Xx

I am intrigued lol hopefully those weels gp quickly for you!
Well I'd counted myself out at the beginning of the cycle. Cos as you know i was gonna be away on what I thought was my fertile period. So I'd come to terms with there being no chance of a bfp this month. But now I got my smiley opk today I know I'm in with a shot. A small shot. But one all the same lol so at least i haven't missed a cycle which is what I thought was gonna happen.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Good luck kay! I have good feelings for you :)


----------



## pamg

Kaymumof2 said:


> @jellybean thank you hun! I'm not sure how I feel this cycle. O is abit later than normal so hoping it's not annvolutary! I know I've only been trying a few months and there are alot of people that have been trying alot longer than me, but I can't help feeling that I've left it too late to try. And because of my PCOS and the problems I had conceiving years ago, i feel like my chances have dropped alot now I'm older. Sorry for the negative post. Just having a down moment.

I know how you feel,I've felt so down recently thinking I've left it too late. My recent tests have shown my body has to try slightly harder than normal for someone my age to ovulate & my egg reserve is low & to top it off I have a blocked fallopian tube & probably endometriosis. I'm not feeling very hopeful at all it wil happen!


----------



## laurarebecca1

I’m now 11/12 dpo (because of confusing with opks - I think probs 11dpo) and tests are still very faint so won’t even bother posting them. 

I’m wondering if maybe chemical again? I probably won’t test again and just wait for af to show. I’m either due Sunday or Monday depending on what dpo I am.

Good luck everyone else!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> I’m now 11/12 dpo (because of confusing with opks - I think probs 11dpo) and tests are still very faint so won’t even bother posting them.
> 
> I’m wondering if maybe chemical again? I probably won’t test again and just wait for af to show. I’m either due Sunday or Monday depending on what dpo I am.
> 
> Good luck everyone else!

Good luck hunni xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

So I said I wasn’t going to test but this is third pee (And I got up in the night so technically fourth) as something told me to test. AF due tomorrow, way darker than any other lines I’ve had. Stupidly didn’t use a FRER, if af doesn’t show tomorrow then I’ll probs use one.
First one is untweaked, second using tdog Hagrid thing haha and the third is inverted!
I’m 12/13 dpo, What do you guys think?


----------



## tdog

They deffo look darker fingers crossed for frer tomorrow :) xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> Good luck kay! I have good feelings for you :)

Thank you hun!


----------



## Kaymumof2

pamg said:


> I know how you feel,I've felt so down recently thinking I've left it too late. My recent tests have shown my body has to try slightly harder than normal for someone my age to ovulate & my egg reserve is low & to top it off I have a blocked fallopian tube & probably endometriosis. I'm not feeling very hopeful at all it wil happen!

I can totally understand why you feel like that. When I was alot younger I never realised how difficult ttc is! Especially when it can happen in a one night stand for some, you think why can't it work when I'm in a steady relationship and doing all we can to conceive? But as jelly said, it only takes one egg and one sperm to meet and we will get our wishes! I'll keep everything crossed for you!


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> So I said I wasn’t going to test but this is third pee (And I got up in the night so technically fourth) as something told me to test. AF due tomorrow, way darker than any other lines I’ve had. Stupidly didn’t use a FRER, if af doesn’t show tomorrow then I’ll probs use one.
> First one is untweaked, second using tdog Hagrid thing haha and the third is inverted!
> I’m 12/13 dpo, What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1052254
> View attachment 1052255
> View attachment 1052256

Ooooh I see those line's! Good luck chick excited for you!


----------



## Kaymumof2

I am cd 21 and got my positive opk yesterday so I'm going to assume today is o day. I don't have any tests left to check at the moment. May get some later or just leave it and assume its happening. Just comcerned its so late for me this cycle. Still been bding loads so guess I have a chance . This cycle is very out of whack though...


----------



## Momof2onetube

@laurarebecca1 i totally see that!! :D


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks girls! 
I hope this is it! I’m not having any cramps or anything so really hope! 

Kay - I hope your late ovulation has allowed a lovely ripe egg with lovely thick lining ready for that fertilised egg!


----------



## Momof2onetube

What’s the sensitivity of that brand @laurarebecca1, you should pull a nice line on a FRER! 
@Kaymumof2 hopefully your late ov is a good thing! We bd’d every day last cycle which I thought was too much, but apparently not


----------



## laurarebecca1

It’s 25 miu I think. I’m still not convinced, I feel like it’s an evap even though it appeared straight away :( got lots of watery cm and Af due tomorrow, if it doesnt arrive in the morning, I’ll wait for SMU then try a FRER. But just have a bad feeling that af will arrive!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I used a dollar store 25miu and my line wasn’t even as clear as that and my digital still said “yes”. I have everything crossed for you that AF doesn’t show hun @laurarebecca1


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> Thanks girls!
> I hope this is it! I’m not having any cramps or anything so really hope!
> 
> Kay - I hope your late ovulation has allowed a lovely ripe egg with lovely thick lining ready for that fertilised egg!

Thank you hun!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Momof2onetube said:


> What’s the sensitivity of that brand @laurarebecca1, you should pull a nice line on a FRER!
> @Kaymumof2 hopefully your late ov is a good thing! We bd’d every day last cycle which I thought was too much, but apparently not

Thank you! I hope so! Feeling really sick at the moment and full of cold . Unfortunately it can't be down to pregnancy as I'm only just ovulating. Does mean no bding tonight probably but we dtd about 1am this morning so should be covered I hope!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Momof2onetube said:


> I used a dollar store 25miu and my line wasn’t even as clear as that and my digital still said “yes”. I have everything crossed for you that AF doesn’t show hun @laurarebecca1

Thank you. We’ll see if I wake up to it tomorrow... 
I only have Asda freedom ones and FRER left. Not sure whether to try another brand.


----------



## laurarebecca1

So I took these after about an hour hold...2 different tests to the last one both with lines albeit very faint, what do you think?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

laurarebecca1 said:


> So I took these after about an hour hold...2 different tests to the last one both with lines albeit very faint, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1052298
> View attachment 1052300
> View attachment 1052301

These look good! If you look back at my tests they looked like this too!! Fx for you x


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Kaymumof2 said:


> Thank you! I hope so! Feeling really sick at the moment and full of cold . Unfortunately it can't be down to pregnancy as I'm only just ovulating. Does mean no bding tonight probably but we dtd about 1am this morning so should be covered I hope!

Good luck with this cycle hun, we dtd 5 days in a row with this bfp. I thought it was too much but clearly not x


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> So I took these after about an hour hold...2 different tests to the last one both with lines albeit very faint, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1052298
> View attachment 1052300
> View attachment 1052301

I can see them lines clearly :) I had very watery cm with this bfp I never had watery cm before af always lotion looking fingers crossed xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

I feel like I’m going crazy with these faint lines so I’m so glad you guys can see them too... I hope it’s not another repeat of last cycle :(


----------



## laurarebecca1

Not looking good, barely a line on the FRER... (middle is opk) all with FMU. I’m 13/14dpo and af due today by latest...

I would have thought the lines would be darker by now :(


----------



## Nima

:hugs:hope it will get darker


----------



## tdog

Fingers crossed at stays away and them lines get stronger for you as I still see lines on them xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks girls, this is yesterday afternoon’s test dried - super pink

I know this is invalid but the line was there yesterday.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

That looks positive to me.. maybe the frer doesn't work for you.. maybe try the CB?


----------



## Momof2onetube

@laurarebecca1 i definitely see a line on your bottom test! Any sign of AF yet?


----------



## laurarebecca1

Still no sign of af... when af arrives I’ve been lucky with no backache no cramps nothing :) silver lining and all that 

Just done this IC cheapie after limited hold


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

That is positive.. I did a cb digital after a faint line like that and got a positive, but that was because I didn't have any other tests left in the cupboard lol


----------



## laurarebecca1

I just don’t understand why FRER is just showing vfls, although last time they were faint (not this faint though) until after AF was late!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

tricky tests! @laurarebecca1 hope you get a clear as day positive soon on all of them!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I’m sure we’ve talked about it on here before but I don’t think FRER are as sensitive as they claim to be @laurarebecca1 
Did you definitely get the first response one rather than the rapid response? The packaging is so similar. You’re definitely getting BFPs on all those tests though!!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Oh Laura I do hope you get a blazing positive tomorrow or the next day. Second guessing line's is enough to drive you crazy! Good luck!

AFM ff has me at 1dpo today. So I'm officially in the tww. I didn't temp this cycle, purely going off opks. DH and I have dtd a fair bit so I feel I have a bit of a shot the cycle. But not getting my hopes u too much


----------



## tdog

Oh I'm deffo seeing a second line on ic I just hope it gets stronger for you xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks for your kind words girls, I hope it turns out to be viable but honestly just not confident.

Jelly I have defo read somewhere that FRER aren’t what they used to be.

Kay I have my fingers crossed for you!

Tdog/hoping how are those squishy babies doing? Hoping are you feeling movements now? Tdog - how is your morning sickness?

Still not sign of af - officially at least 1 day late. No cramping or feeling that it’s coming. Was kind of expecting to wake up to it but nope... 
first day back at work after Christmas today so hoping for a bit of distraction. If af hasnt arrived by lunch, I’ll maybe pop out and get some more tests for tomorrow as didn’t test today


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Thanks for your kind words girls, I hope it turns out to be viable but honestly just not confident.
> 
> Jelly I have defo read somewhere that FRER aren’t what they used to be.
> 
> Kay I have my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Tdog/hoping how are those squishy babies doing? Hoping are you feeling movements now? Tdog - how is your morning sickness?
> 
> Still not sign of af - officially at least 1 day late. No cramping or feeling that it’s coming. Was kind of expecting to wake up to it but nope...
> first day back at work after Christmas today so hoping for a bit of distraction. If af hasnt arrived by lunch, I’ll maybe pop out and get some more tests for tomorrow as didn’t test today

We are all good haven't been sick as such just more nauseous than anything but feel so drained aswell, I have felt little flutters in the past few days, oh sounds good no af fingers crossed this is it xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Awww love the little flutters! Have you got a scan date yet?
Can’t remember if you said, are you finding out the sex? Did you with your others?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@laurarebecca1 Baby and I are good! I been feeling her since about 12-13 weeks but now every day all day she is kicking off and on :) loving it! Can't wait to see your test today! Hope work can distract you.


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Awww love the little flutters! Have you got a scan date yet?
> Can’t remember if you said, are you finding out the sex? Did you with your others?

Yea Thursday can't wait but yea I'm going to find out the only one I didn't with was my second but the kids are anxious to no :haha: so I'm going to get cupcakes made and get the gender icing put In middle for them :) are you testing today? Xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Hoping that super exciting! I loved the kicks :)

Tdog, I can’t wait to find out what you’re having. Do your other children have a preference/inkling? (you said boy...I think?)

I haven’t tested today, I’m going to wait a few days as I don’t have any cheapies left, only FRER. Still not sign of af though


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Hoping that super exciting! I loved the kicks :)
> 
> Tdog, I can’t wait to find out what you’re having. Do your other children have a preference/inkling? (you said boy...I think?)
> 
> I haven’t tested today, I’m going to wait a few days as I don’t have any cheapies left, only FRER. Still not sign of af though

I think it's a boy the kids all want a girl :haha: hopefully find out in 5 weeks them 5 weeks need to hurry up :rofl: I wish we had the genetic testing which tells you gender over here but we don't :( xx


----------



## tdog

@Hoping4numbr3 what are your cravings? Xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> I think it's a boy the kids all want a girl :haha: hopefully find out in 5 weeks them 5 weeks need to hurry up :rofl: I wish we had the genetic testing which tells you gender over here but we don't :( xx

Just has a look at your sig...no way are you 11 weeks, that’s gone so quickly!! Ooo look forward to finding out :)


----------



## Katzoemac

Hi! Congratulations!!! Im new here, and i have a question. I had a positive opk yesterday but my husband was out working late. Is it still possible to get pregnant tonight? My opk today is already negative


----------



## SarahLou372

In 10dpo tomorrow I'm on edge way too much :wacko:


----------



## Katzoemac

☺️


----------



## Katzoemac

I meant fingers crossed for yoi!! ☺️


----------



## SarahLou372

I feel like I'm symptom spotting now 

Cramps 
Nausea 
Blue veins on breasts 
hungry more
cm is very wet like water 
tired today 
and moody


----------



## tdog

Katzoemac said:


> Hi! Congratulations!!! Im new here, and i have a question. I had a positive opk yesterday but my husband was out working late. Is it still possible to get pregnant tonight? My opk today is already negative

:hi: a egg will last 12-24 hours after the first positive opk their maybe still a chance :) good luck xx


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Just has a look at your sig...no way are you 11 weeks, that’s gone so quickly!! Ooo look forward to finding out :)

I no time Flys that's for sure I can't wait to see baby again xx


----------



## Katzoemac

I hope soo!!!!! Thank you! Gives me hope!


----------



## laurarebecca1

I woke up bleeding so it’s over :( 

I kind of knew it anyway because of all the faint tests!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> I woke up bleeding so it’s over :(
> 
> I kind of knew it anyway because of all the faint tests!

:hugs: oh no hun sorry xx


----------



## Nima

laurarebecca1 said:


> I woke up bleeding so it’s over :(
> 
> I kind of knew it anyway because of all the faint tests!

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that. Hugs.


----------



## Gemma James

Hi ladies back again how are you all doing? I'm 1dpo today in the tww now just want to be 7dpo already lol hope you're all good x


----------



## Gemma James

Katzoemac said:


> Hi! Congratulations!!! Im new here, and i have a question. I had a positive opk yesterday but my husband was out working late. Is it still possible to get pregnant tonight? My opk today is already negative

I think that's fine I've heard people getting pregnant doing it after ovulation


----------



## tdog

Gemma James said:


> Hi ladies back again how are you all doing? I'm 1dpo today in the tww now just want to be 7dpo already lol hope you're all good x

Hi hunni how your feeling about this month? I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

So sorry @laurarebecca1 :hugs:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

So sorry @laurarebecca1 xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@laurarebecca1 - Oh no! Sorry! :(


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog - I do not seem to have any real cravings this pregnancy. I did once crave a pickle but only for one day. I had to have tomato soup the other day once too and then a hot dog. So I have a few but it isn't all the time and it is just random when it happens.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@laurarebecca1 I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Kaymumof2

So sorry @laurarebecca1 its so cruel


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @tdog - I do not seem to have any real cravings this pregnancy. I did once crave a pickle but only for one day. I had to have tomato soup the other day once too and then a hot dog. So I have a few but it isn't all the time and it is just random when it happens.

I'm just craving sweet stuff I need chocolate which with diabetes is a no no lol but I'm loving fruit atm aswell I have to have fruit xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks guys! I’m sad... but onwards and upwards, I’ve booked an appointment with my gp to discuss further tests. I would like to check my tubes are blocked (even partially) and to get my bloods tested again. What can I do to better my uterine lining? (In case this is the reason)

Already preparing for next cycle, ordering lots of tests. I’ve gone for cassette and mid stream for pregnancy tests but going for strips for the ovulation tests.
For ovulation tests - should I go with 20,30 or 40 for the sensitivity?


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 I’m so sorry :hugs: that’s just really unfair. Great that you’re being so proactive for the next cycle though! I’ve honestly never looked at the sensitivity of OPKs. All this time using them and I’ve never even thought about it!

@Katzoemac I think you can ovulate anything from 12-48 hours after a positive OPK (it varies from woman to woman and even between cycles apparently) and the egg is good for about 12-24 hours so you’re still in with a chance!

AFM CD34 here and still no AF and no ovulation. I hate PCOS.


----------



## Kaymumof2

I'd go with the 20 of I was choosing opks @laurarebecca1 . Think mine are 25miu but not certain as like jelly I've never really paid any attention to it! Sorry once again and all the luck in the world for this cycle!

Aww jelly it is a cruel thing to have I'm so with you on that one. Have you done a pregnancy test lately? Sorry if you have already said about that


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks guys. I went for 20!

Jelly I’m sorry you’re in limbo :( I hope you ovulate soon!

When are you planning to start testing Kay?


----------



## Kaymumof2

Now? Lol just kidding. Be a miracle to show at 3dpo. Umm well I'm away again at my mil this weekend so won't get to test! So probably on Monday which will make me 8dpo. Will be a record I think as I usually test super early lol


----------



## laurarebecca1

Excited to see your tests! Totally rooting for you!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Kaymumof2 I did one about a week ago because I had a leftover one. I haven’t bothered since though. My temps are really low so unlikely to be pregnant! 
Good luck with your tests!

I’ve given up drinking fizzy pop as part of my attempts to improve my PCOS symptoms. I’m getting awful caffeine withdrawals after 3 days without it. I’ve had a headache all day and getting stomach pains as well. Feel like a proper addict going cold turkey :haha:


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> Excited to see your tests! Totally rooting for you!

Thank you babe! And likewise!


----------



## Kaymumof2

jellybeanxx said:


> @Kaymumof2 I did one about a week ago because I had a leftover one. I haven’t bothered since though. My temps are really low so unlikely to be pregnant!
> Good luck with your tests!
> 
> I’ve given up drinking fizzy pop as part of my attempts to improve my PCOS symptoms. I’m getting awful caffeine withdrawals after 3 days without it. I’ve had a headache all day and getting stomach pains as well. Feel like a proper addict going cold turkey :haha:

Oh I see. I haven't temped at all this cycle so no idea what's going on there. This cycle I'm just going with it. If I'm not successful this time I'll get back to temping and opks etc. Just needed a break from it and its done me good I think as I'm not analysing what my temps could mean. I hope you get an answer one way or other soon. Limbo is the worst place to be in. I couldn't cut fizzy drinks out. I have limited how much I have but couldn't go cold turkey lol


----------



## laurarebecca1

Guys I don’t know what to do...I’m soaking through pads every hour massive ping pong ball size clots...at what stage should I be worried?


----------



## JJB2

@laurarebecca1 I think at this point you might need to seek medical attention. They said if you fill up a pad in an hr. Im sorry this is happening praying for you!


----------



## laurarebecca1

It’s been going on since 10am this morning and still happening...I’m going to ring doctors I thjnk

Edit: doctor sent me straight to hospital so just waiting


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> It’s been going on since 10am this morning and still happening...I’m going to ring doctors I thjnk
> 
> Edit: doctor sent me straight to hospital so just waiting

Oh no so sorry your going through this :hugs: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Oh hun @laurarebecca1 I hope you’re ok! :hugs:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@laurarebecca1 So sorry! Hugs!!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Oh @laurarebecca1 you poor thing, at least you’re in the right place. Hope you’re okay lovely :hugs:


----------



## Nima

@laurarebecca1 I hope you're well and glad you went to the doctor quickly. Thinking of you.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Turns out it was retained products of conception from last cycle and my body is trying really hard to expel it. Have to wait until bleeding has finished to check whether it’s all gone. All a bit confusing but I’m okay


----------



## Kaymumof2

So sorry you're going through this @laurarebecca1 i hope it becomes under control soon


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> So sorry you're going through this @laurarebecca1 i hope it becomes under control soon

I’ve got medication to reduce the bleeding so hopefully that works in time to go to bed!


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> I’ve got medication to reduce the bleeding so hopefully that works in time to go to bed!

I hope so hun. So unfair on you


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 hope your ok what a awful thing to go through :( :hugs: xx

Girls I didn't no weather to post this or not on here I had my scan today thought I was 11+5 I'm 12+1 :) baby was wriggling and kicking xx sorry if I've upset anyone on here this is so not my intentions you are all like my internet family now what you go through I go through with you xx


----------



## Nima

tdog said:


> @laurarebecca1 hope your ok what a awful thing to go through :( :hugs: xx
> 
> Girls I didn't no weather to post this or not on here I had my scan today thought I was 11+5 I'm 12+1 :) baby was wriggling and kicking xx sorry if I've upset anyone on here this is so not my intentions you are all like my internet family now what you go through I go through with you xx

@tdog I'm so happy for you and excited about this little tpuppy growing and wriggling in there :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog Yay cute! :)


----------



## tdog

Thank you ladies :) xx do you want to see a pic? Xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

What great news @tdog :happydance:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog of course!


----------



## tdog

Little bean :) xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Ahhh amazing tdog! Should great news!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Aww tdog never feel like you can't share stuff with us. We are all on this journey together. We all want the same thing whether we are ttc or pregnant, we're here for one another. Like you said we are like family now. Through thick and thin, us ladies stick together. And I'm sure the other ladies will agree that seeing our family members get their littlee miracles makes us nothing but happy for them. We can't support you on your ttc journey and then not once you become pregnant. I think that would be mean. We will all be in your position day, growing our own little beans and posting pics! Our time will come! Lovely pic hun, truly xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog that’s fab news, what a lovely scan photo as well! So that’s you heading into the second trimester already!

@laurarebecca1 I’m glad you’ve been checked over and I hope the tablets help reduce the bleeding so you can get a good night’s sleep.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Kaymumof2 said:


> Aww tdog never feel like you can't share stuff with us. We are all on this journey together. We all want the same thing whether we are ttc or pregnant, we're here for one another. Like you said we are like family now. Through thick and thin, us ladies stick together. And I'm sure the other ladies will agree that seeing our family members get their littlee miracles makes us nothing but happy for them. We can't support you on your ttc journey and then not once you become pregnant. I think that would be mean. We will all be in your position day, growing our own little beans and posting pics! Our time will come! Lovely pic hun, truly xx

Well said Kay! Totally agree with this :friends:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thought I’d update: I got given tablets to take to reduce the bleeding which seems to have worked. The pain is reducing too but still very tender. 
Just need to rest now but I’m okay. Was scary though, it lasted for about 10 hours!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> Aww tdog never feel like you can't share stuff with us. We are all on this journey together. We all want the same thing whether we are ttc or pregnant, we're here for one another. Like you said we are like family now. Through thick and thin, us ladies stick together. And I'm sure the other ladies will agree that seeing our family members get their littlee miracles makes us nothing but happy for them. We can't support you on your ttc journey and then not once you become pregnant. I think that would be mean. We will all be in your position day, growing our own little beans and posting pics! Our time will come! Lovely pic hun, truly xx

Totally agree with this!! Love the updates and scan pictures!

Tdog did you get any good nub views for us to guess?


----------



## Kaymumof2

jellybeanxx said:


> Well said Kay! Totally agree with this :friends:

Thanks hun! Last thing I'd want is one of our ladies feeling uncomfortable. Especially as we all joined her on her journey to get this baby! Why would we not want updates? We all should be god mamas! Lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Too cute @tdog!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@laurarebecca1 I bet that was scary! I hope the pain subsides quick.


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Totally agree with this!! Love the updates and scan pictures!
> 
> Tdog did you get any good nub views for us to guess?

That was the only pic and I'm not sure I can see a nub on it :( dam nhs don't let you choose so I've booked private for that reason :rofl: people have guessed girl on my post in gender predictions as they think they can see a nub xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Kaymumof2 said:


> Aww tdog never feel like you can't share stuff with us. We are all on this journey together. We all want the same thing whether we are ttc or pregnant, we're here for one another. Like you said we are like family now. Through thick and thin, us ladies stick together. And I'm sure the other ladies will agree that seeing our family members get their littlee miracles makes us nothing but happy for them. We can't support you on your ttc journey and then not once you become pregnant. I think that would be mean. We will all be in your position day, growing our own little beans and posting pics! Our time will come! Lovely pic hun, truly xx

I totally agree with this too :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> That was the only pic and I'm not sure I can see a nub on it :( dam nhs don't let you choose so I've booked private for that reason :rofl: people have guessed girl on my post in gender predictions as they think they can see a nub xx

Tdog I’m not sure I can see a nub, although I’m no expert dd was so obvious I knew she was a girl the moment we had our 12 week scan!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Tdog I’m not sure I can see a nub, although I’m no expert dd was so obvious I knew she was a girl the moment we had our 12 week scan!

I have scan booked for Sunday I'm going to ask them to get a clear shot if they can :) I just keep looking but I'm getting no clues this time but with the boys I new xx


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Tdog I’m not sure I can see a nub, although I’m no expert dd was so obvious I knew she was a girl the moment we had our 12 week scan!

How are you anyway? Xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> How are you anyway? Xx

I’m okay. Bleeding has pretty much stopped now, just spotting a little so the tablets have worked. Still got pain though so just need to rest.

Not sure what this is going to do to my next cycle so good job I bought lots of opks to test the whole cycle!

Looking forward to seeing your scan photo :)


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> I’m okay. Bleeding has pretty much stopped now, just spotting a little so the tablets have worked. Still got pain though so just need to rest.
> 
> Not sure what this is going to do to my next cycle so good job I bought lots of opks to test the whole cycle!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your scan photo :)

I'm so glad the bleeding has stopped now hopefully you'll be back to normal fingers crossed for the next cycle for you :dust: xx

Thank you :) I can't wait tbh I need to see a good nub :rofl: xx


----------



## Gemma James

tdog said:


> Hi hunni how your feeling about this month? I have everything crossed for you xx

I'm confused I'm getting faint lines and I checked my test from this morning and it was really pink positive the picture won't upload I don't know what to think


----------



## Gemma James

This is my test from this morning


----------



## Gemma James

It won't let me upload the positive test from yesterday


----------



## Gemma James

From this morning


----------



## Gemma James

That's the one from yesterday that turned positive


----------



## Gemma James

tdog said:


> Hi hunni how your feeling about this month? I have everything crossed for you xx

Thankyou tdog I feel hopefull for this month xxx


----------



## Nima

@Gemma James those tests look promising! Good luck!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hi ladies. I'm back! Unintentional tww which has lead to go on lets try again conversations :haha:

Currently 6 days away from AF and nauseous as heckkkkk and SO tired Probably a little too optimistic for it to happen first time, but we shall see! 

Lovely to see that some of you are expecting! How exciting. Will try to catch up on the last few pages of the thread.


----------



## Gemma James

Nima said:


> @Gemma James those tests look promising! Good luck!

Do u think both tests look promising hun thankyou x


----------



## tdog

@Gemma James looks very promising hun :) xx

@mrsmummy2 it's so lovely to see you :) oh fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Welcome back @mrsmummy2! 

I am 6dpo, been feeling nauseous alll day pretty much. Fair amount of cramping but not going to read into it. Think it would be too soon to feel any symptoms if I was going to become pregnant. Just my body being strange I guess


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks kay and tdog!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Apologies for the rant in advance ladies!

But my body is playing tricks on me. I've felt really nauseous the last few days. Needing to pee more which is unusual for me as I can normally hold it a fair while. But I had to get up to pee early this morning as I couldn't wait. All promising signs right? EXCEPT I'm only 7/8dpo. Implantation wouldn't of even happend yet. So I wouldn't be feeling any symptoms yet I have a bunch of them. One's I already mentioned but also mild cramping, some pinching and a metal taste in my mouth. And Ì am really ! Like i have zero tolerance at the moment. So cruel. Why does it have to do this? Making me so down feeling so many symptoms yet can't be pregnant!

Sorry ladies just had to get it out


----------



## Kaymumof2

It was ment to say irritable. I don't have any breast tenderness so thats usually a sure fire sign of pregnancy which I hear alot.


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Kaymumof2 I wouldn’t give up hope just yet! I most definitely thought I was out too, still continued to chart my “symptoms” and they were the same as yours plus extremely sore boobs. I really hope this is it for you :flower: 
AFM, had a bedside scan yesterday in the ER because of sharp pains and we got to see our little peanut and a flickering heartbeat :) I go for an actual dating scan on Thursday, should get a pic to share then!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yay for the scan! How exciting :happydance:


----------



## tdog

@Momof2onetube hey for the scan can't wait to see little bean :) I have another scan today :) xx

@Kaymumof2 I had all the symptoms you have said and thought the exact same as you fingers crossed xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Momof2onetube said:


> @Kaymumof2 I wouldn’t give up hope just yet! I most definitely thought I was out too, still continued to chart my “symptoms” and they were the same as yours plus extremely sore boobs. I really hope this is it for you :flower:
> AFM, had a bedside scan yesterday in the ER because of sharp pains and we got to see our little peanut and a flickering heartbeat :) I go for an actual dating scan on Thursday, should get a pic to share then!

Thank you hun. Just feel it would be too early for me be noticing this stuff. But my god the nausea! 
Yay for seeing little one and can't wait for scan pic!


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> @Momof2onetube hey for the scan can't wait to see little bean :) I have another scan today :) xx
> 
> @Kaymumof2 I had all the symptoms you have said and thought the exact same as you fingers crossed xx

Thank you hun. Just feel like my bodies being cruel. As surely its too soon for all these symptoms. Ttc is so confusing xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

And would you believe my boobs have shooting pains running through them! Down to mu nipples


----------



## mrsmummy2

Its so frustrating with all these symptoms isnt it @Kaymumof2 
I feel super nauseous and soo tired.. and this morn my boobs were achey.. but dont want to hold onto any false hope.


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> And would you believe my boobs have shooting pains running through them! Down to mu nipples

I had that the pain can be intense sometimes mine do but I supose getting ready for milk lol, when you planning on testing? Xx


----------



## BarrBarr97

Hi everyone! Im new here and thought id join in on the fun. Im 4 dpo and long story short, I have af-like cramps 11 dpo (4 days until period) which I usually never get... and ive had severe back pains for about a week now so pretty much right after conception. Also I had that metal taste in my mouth for one day (8dpo maybe), i had thick creamy cm for two days (9-10dpo), and my bbs have been tender to the touch for the last few days. Oh and extreme hunger!! But all BFN’s! Anyone think I’m out for the month?? I feel so hopeful from the symptoms but I keep getting bfn’s on frers and dollar tree cheap tests. I did get one faint positive on a walmart .88 cent test yesterday but a negative test on 3 dollar tree tests so I feel as if those negatives proved my walmart test to be a false positive:( anyone get their bfp much later after 11 dpo?


----------



## mrsmummy2

BarrBarr97 said:


> Hi everyone! Im new here and thought id join in on the fun. Im 4 dpo and long story short, I have af-like cramps 11 dpo (4 days until period) which I usually never get... and ive had severe back pains for about a week now so pretty much right after conception. Also I had that metal taste in my mouth for one day (8dpo maybe), i had thick creamy cm for two days (9-10dpo), and my bbs have been tender to the touch for the last few days. Oh and extreme hunger!! But all BFN’s! Anyone think I’m out for the month?? I feel so hopeful from the symptoms but I keep getting bfn’s on frers and dollar tree cheap tests. I did get one faint positive on a walmart .88 cent test yesterday but a negative test on 3 dollar tree tests so I feel as if those negatives proved my walmart test to be a false positive:( anyone get their bfp much later after 11 dpo?

I didnt get a bfp until 10 days late for AF with my last pregnancy! Good luck!


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> Its so frustrating with all these symptoms isnt it @Kaymumof2
> I feel super nauseous and soo tired.. and this morn my boobs were achey.. but dont want to hold onto any false hope.

Definately I'm exactly the same as you. Are you going to test?


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> I had that the pain can be intense sometimes mine do but I supose getting ready for milk lol, when you planning on testing? Xx

Oooh it probably is for that for you hun. May cave and test in the morning but I feel stupid for doing it xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Kaymumof2 said:


> Definately I'm exactly the same as you. Are you going to test?

I wasnt going to... but i did this morn. Bfn i think.. i used frer 6 days sooner.. theres a weird line there, but pretty sure there's no colour and its an evap as i took it out of the case :dohh:

Will prob test tues or weds. AF is due friday


----------



## Gemma James

Tested again today ladies after the faint lines it's a bfn :(


----------



## Nima

Gemma James said:


> Tested again today ladies after the faint lines it's a bfn :(
> 
> View attachment 1052780

I'm sorry Gemma, that's so disappointing. You are not out yet though! Don't lose hope
:dust:


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> I wasnt going to... but i did this morn. Bfn i think.. i used frer 6 days sooner.. theres a weird line there, but pretty sure there's no colour and its an evap as i took it out of the case :dohh:
> 
> Will prob test tues or weds. AF is due friday

Sorry for the bfn. Hopefully that changes in the next few days!


----------



## mrsmummy2

So sorry Gemma. Hope your bfp is right around the corner


----------



## BarrBarr97

mrsmummy2 said:


> I didnt get a bfp until 10 days late for AF with my last pregnancy! Good luck!

I’m hoping this is my month! 2nd month trying so i’m not too impatient, but we would be so thrilled! And that faint positive on my walmart test made my heart skip a beat. I wish I wouldnt have gotten bfn’s on the dollar tree tests because that brought back my fears!


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Oooh it probably is for that for you hun. May cave and test in the morning but I feel stupid for doing it xx

Don't feel stupid hun don't forget when I started testing lol had scan and baby was being naughty I couldn't get a dam profile pic lol xx

@Gemma James so sorry hunni how disappointing :( xx

@BarrBarr97 fingers crossed for you :dust: xx


----------



## tdog

These are my pics that I got today xx


----------



## BarrBarr97

Some threads I read say constant hunger/empty feeling stomach even after eating is just a normal af symptom but I never feel this way on other cycles. I just had a big breakfast an hour ago yet now I feel gurgly and hungry again in my stomach, but my belly feels full of food, and I feel like nothing sounds appetizing... and very very mild heartburn after I eat anything. I’m not like this usually but tests are telling me I’m not pregnant. Is being this crazy during the TWW normal??


----------



## tdog

BarrBarr97 said:


> Some threads I read say constant hunger/empty feeling stomach even after eating is just a normal af symptom but I never feel this way on other cycles. I just had a big breakfast an hour ago yet now I feel gurgly and hungry again in my stomach, but my belly feels full of food, and I feel like nothing sounds appetizing... and very very mild heartburn after I eat anything. I’m not like this usually but tests are telling me I’m not pregnant. Is being this crazy during the TWW normal??


I was the same hunni so it might sound promising then :) xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog lovely to see the scan pics, they’re great ones! Was this the private scan? Any closer on the nub theory? I’m rubbish at figuring that out. Really confuses me!

@Momof2onetube that’s fantastic news, so glad you got to see the heartbeat! Looking forward to seeing your scan pics too.

@Kaymumof2 any chance you could’ve ovulated sooner? You were doing OPKs but not temping this cycle right? 

I had spotting yesterday and the day before. Just a tiny amount. Full on AF cramps that are worse today but no AF yet! I asked DH to get me some tests even though I don’t think I’ve even ovulated, I just wanted to check and get the idea of pregnancy out of my head if that makes sense? Anyway, he forgot when he went to the shops (even though that was literally the thing I send him for!) so I tried an OPK as I know they can show positive during pregnancy and there wasn’t even a second line, not even a faint one! Guess I’m just having one of my long, rubbish, anovulatory cycles and not only am I not pregnant, my body has just given up on ovulating. Blah.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Forgot to add, I played around with the settings on FF and when I put it on FAM setting rather than advanced, it put me at 4DPO :shrug:


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> These are my pics that I got today xx
> 
> View attachment 1052784
> View attachment 1052785

Omg so cute! Love seeing your scans! Xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog lovely to see the scan pics, they’re great ones! Was this the private scan? Any closer on the nub theory? I’m rubbish at figuring that out. Really confuses me!
> 
> @Momof2onetube that’s fantastic news, so glad you got to see the heartbeat! Looking forward to seeing your scan pics too.
> 
> @Kaymumof2 any chance you could’ve ovulated sooner? You were doing OPKs but not temping this cycle right?
> 
> I had spotting yesterday and the day before. Just a tiny amount. Full on AF cramps that are worse today but no AF yet! I asked DH to get me some tests even though I don’t think I’ve even ovulated, I just wanted to check and get the idea of pregnancy out of my head if that makes sense? Anyway, he forgot when he went to the shops (even though that was literally the thing I send him for!) so I tried an OPK as I know they can show positive during pregnancy and there wasn’t even a second line, not even a faint one! Guess I’m just having one of my long, rubbish, anovulatory cycles and not only am I not pregnant, my body has just given up on ovulating. Blah.

No I don't think so hun. The positve opks seemed to fit in perfect with my symptoms. And nope no tempinv this cycle. Just my body being weird i think.

Sorry your having another rubbish cycle. It must be so frustrating for you! I wonder what ff knows that we dont to put you at 4dpo? Lol hopefully thats correct and you did o!


----------



## Kaymumof2

So.....I tested. Bfn. I knew it. My body is cruel. Shouldn't have wasted my test. :-(


----------



## Kaymumof2

2nd poc


----------



## Kaymumof2

And a cheapie ](*,):brat::nope:


----------



## BarrBarr97

Kaymumof2 said:


> And a cheapie ](*,):brat::nope:
> 
> View attachment 1052791

Im in the same boat! Hope we get our bfp’s soon


----------



## Kaymumof2

BarrBarr97 said:


> Im in the same boat! Hope we get our bfp’s soon

So do I! Will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fab pics tdog!

Sorry for the bfn kay :(


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog lovely to see the scan pics, they’re great ones! Was this the private scan? Any closer on the nub theory? I’m rubbish at figuring that out. Really confuses me!
> 
> @Momof2onetube that’s fantastic news, so glad you got to see the heartbeat! Looking forward to seeing your scan pics too.
> 
> @Kaymumof2 any chance you could’ve ovulated sooner? You were doing OPKs but not temping this cycle right?
> 
> I had spotting yesterday and the day before. Just a tiny amount. Full on AF cramps that are worse today but no AF yet! I asked DH to get me some tests even though I don’t think I’ve even ovulated, I just wanted to check and get the idea of pregnancy out of my head if that makes sense? Anyway, he forgot when he went to the shops (even though that was literally the thing I send him for!) so I tried an OPK as I know they can show positive during pregnancy and there wasn’t even a second line, not even a faint one! Guess I’m just having one of my long, rubbish, anovulatory cycles and not only am I not pregnant, my body has just given up on ovulating. Blah.

I'm still no closer to it but looking at the photo I had from hospital I think I have spotted nub (not sure) but yes this is the private one, mams booked me for another private one next week as she wants to see a nub :blush: :rofl: xx



I have marked where I think nub is xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> Fab pics tdog!
> 
> Sorry for the bfn kay :(

Thank you it's ok I knew I wouldn't get a bfp unfortunately :cry:


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> I'm still no closer to it but looking at the photo I had from hospital I think I have spotted nub (not sure) but yes this is the private one, mams booked me for another private one next week as she wants to see a nub :blush: :rofl: xx
> 
> View attachment 1052794
> 
> 
> I have marked where I think nub is xx

This was my initial thought too. How many weeks were you at this scan?


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> This was my initial thought too. How many weeks were you at this scan?

I was 12+1 at this scan xx


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> This was my initial thought too. How many weeks were you at this scan?

What do you think from where I've marked? Xx


----------



## Lola_Evie

Hi Ladies,
I’m new here thought i’d join in on the 2WW thread!

We have a beautiful little 4yo girl who’s bursting to be a big sister. And before her had a miscarriage at 10weeks. So we have secondary infertility issues. 

We’ve been TTC for almost 2yrs now with and without fertility meds. Had laparoscopic surgery to remove endometriosis and a cyst 6 months ago. 
Went through IVF in October 18 with BFN Now in the 2WW of our second IVF FET cycle.

Did a cheapie test this morning @ 7DP 5DFET with FMU then again couple of hours after with SMU. Here is the results ...I can see something but unsure top one is SMU...


----------



## BarrBarr97

Okay update here... i just checked my cervix and cm and there was watery light brown discharge. I’m a bit worried this is af on the way but im so confused since I usually never have any cramps until the day af arrives. They are light dull cramps that come and go to be fair, but still, I never get them! Is 11 dpo too late for implantation bleeding or am I just being desperate at thos point??


----------



## tdog

Lola_Evie said:


> View attachment 1052804
> Hi Ladies,
> I’m new here thought i’d join in on the 2WW thread!
> 
> We have a beautiful little 4yo girl who’s bursting to be a big sister. And before her had a miscarriage at 10weeks. So we have secondary infertility issues.
> 
> We’ve been TTC for almost 2yrs now with and without fertility meds. Had laparoscopic surgery to remove endometriosis and a cyst 6 months ago.
> Went through IVF in October 18 with BFN Now in the 2WW of our second IVF FET cycle.
> 
> Did a cheapie test this morning @ 7DP 5DFET with FMU then again couple of hours after with SMU. Here is the results ...I can see something but unsure top one is SMU...

I can deffo see something on them hunni fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Lola_Evie

tdog said:


> I can deffo see something on them hunni fingers crossed for you xx

Thankyou x fingers crossed for some darker lines in the next few days. I don’t think I’ll be able to stop testing tho


----------



## tdog

Lola_Evie said:


> Thankyou x fingers crossed for some darker lines in the next few days. I don’t think I’ll be able to stop testing tho

I no it's like Pringles once you start you can't stop :rofl: I use to test 5 times a day :blush: hope it does get darker for you xx


----------



## BarrBarr97

Sorry for the random updates. I think what I am experiencing is similar to implantation bleeding but I need some opinions. When I checked my cervix today (11 dpo) it was very high and closed, and there was originally brown cm but now a few hours later there is a small amount of light pink cm. I usually spot a couple days before af arrives but it’s never light pink or light brown, its usually heavier dark brown spotting. Any input? Also cramping today with heartburn... lots of heartburn!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck lola_evie & barrbarr! 

AFM... rhr is at 70 (!!!) Today. Its never gone above 65 before! Ill attach a pic.


----------



## Kaymumof2

Bfn again for me this morning at 8dpo. Feeling very sick. Crampy and just down in the dumps to be honest. I know 8dpo is still early as af isn't due for5-6 day's, but if my symptoms are this strong, surely a bfp would show by now. So again just feel like it's a cruel body trick. Even though I expected the bfn, its still shitty. Nausea isn't helping either really. 

@mrsmummy2 hope that's a good sign! Excited for your test!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Kaymumof2 sorry your body is messing with you like that, it’s so frustrating! Hopefully that’s BFP appears in the next few days.

@mrsmummy2 hope that RPR spike is a good sign for you! My RPR is the first thing that drops before AF, even before my temp goes down. So if I had a spike like that I’d be feeling hopeful!

Still no AF here but temp (and RPR) aren’t dropping yet. I’m not confident I’ve ovulated as my body tends to do this during anovulatory cycles but it’s more interesting than when nothing is happening :haha:


----------



## tdog

@Kaymumof2 Sorry for the bfn symptoms sound promising tho hopefully a boy is round the corner for you xx

@mrsmummy2 looks promising I have everything crossed for you xx

@jellybeanxx I hope this isn't a long dragged out cycle for you how frustrating xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks tdog! Feeling nauseous this morn and so tired despite having 8.5 hrs sleep :dohh:


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Thanks tdog! Feeling nauseous this morn and so tired despite having 8.5 hrs sleep :dohh:

Oh fingers crossed it's a good sign :) xx


----------



## Ttc.baby2

Kaymumof2 said:


> It was ment to say irritable. I don't have any breast tenderness so thats usually a sure fire sign of pregnancy which I hear alot.

Implantation def.could have taken place early.. I got my bfp at 7dpo with an internet cheap and good pink line at 8dpo with 2nd urine of day with a frer (tho I no people have mixed reviews on them) I never got sore boobs un5il i was 6 weeks pregnant and im.10 weeks tomorrow and they are still sore. Xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks ladies

So I've now wasted a frer. Pretty sure bfn but now i have line eye. I'm so ridiculous. I'm almost certain there isn't anything. But something catches my eye now and again. Probably the indent line! Anyway uploaded for you to see how crazy I am!


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> So I've now wasted a frer. Pretty sure bfn but now i have line eye. I'm so ridiculous. I'm almost certain there isn't anything. But something catches my eye now and again. Probably the indent line! Anyway uploaded for you to see how crazy I am!
> 
> View attachment 1052869
> View attachment 1052870

Pretty sure I see something on that Fingers crossed it has a nice dark line for you :) xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Lol I wish hun. Thank you. Feel free to tweak haha xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fingers crossed kay! I think i see something too.


----------



## Ttc.baby2

Kaymumof2 said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> So I've now wasted a frer. Pretty sure bfn but now i have line eye. I'm so ridiculous. I'm almost certain there isn't anything. But something catches my eye now and again. Probably the indent line! Anyway uploaded for you to see how crazy I am!
> 
> View attachment 1052869
> View attachment 1052870

 I can see something soo fade on that but i can def pick up a hint of pink in the line i see...goodluck misses


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks ladies! So glad I'm not just seeing things. I do think its the indent line unfortunately. But will keep testing until af arrives!


----------



## jellybeanxx

I think I see something too Kay! I will join you in the crazy though as I cracked and tested this afternoon. Just came on to beg @tdog to indulge my crazy and tweak it for me please! I keep trying to tweak tests on different apps but can never get it right.
Pretty sure it’s a BFN but also start to get line eye!


----------



## SharonMH

New today :). 
I'm also in tww. Have been testing since Friday (14dpo) got a faint positive and another very faint on Saturday. All negative on Sunday (16dpo). Tested again today and had the faintest line ever. 
Have an appointment with the nurse tomorrow for a test there, if it comes back positive then they will check my blood every two days, if negative doctor has told me to wait it out for a positive or a heavy af. Anyone had this before and went on to have a successful pregnancy? Partner still hopeful but i'm not convinced xxx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Haha! Thank you! Although I am almost certain I see a line on yours! How exciting! I too want a tweak from @tdog if she doesn't mind lol i am definately putting mine down to indent/shadow line though


----------



## Kaymumof2

Never mind girls. I took the test apart and couldn't see anything :cry:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Sorry to hear that @Kaymumof2 very early days though, plenty of time for that BFP! Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## tdog

Sorry ladies I'm stressing here in bleeding a little so I'm all panicky atm epu told me it's normal if theirs no clots and because I have this fibroid aswell :cry: xx

@jellybeanxx I think I see something xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

@jellybeanxx thank you. Hope your line gets darker!

@tdog awww hun hope your ok. It's alway scary when you bleed when pregnant. Hopefully they can reassure you and lil bub will be fine. Keep us posted xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> @jellybeanxx thank you. Hope your line gets darker!
> 
> @tdog awww hun hope your ok. It's alway scary when you bleed when pregnant. Hopefully they can reassure you and lil bub will be fine. Keep us posted xx

Thank you hun I'm just on edge the only time they can get me in Thursday so I have to wait now but they told me if it gets any heavier or clots then I need to go in xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

tdog said:


> Thank you hun I'm just on edge the only time they can get me in Thursday so I have to wait now but they told me if it gets any heavier or clots then I need to go in xx

That is abit of a wait. Hopefully it calms down before then. But if your really worried hun then go to a&e regardless. Dont worry yourself sick waiting for Thurs. If you go a&e they will have to assess you earlier. Maybe see how it goes tonight and if the same or worse tomorrow then nip to hospital. Be better if your mind could be put at rest before thurs xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh gosh tdog.. hope all will be ok. Get checked ASAP if it gets any worse xx


----------



## Lola_Evie

Take it easy until you can be checked @tdog! Fingers crossed it’s nothing important.

I’m sure I can see some kind of line in those tests ladies...
Can you get line eye even looking at one on the phone screen ‍♀️‍♀️

I did another cheapie hpt this morning at 8dp 5dt. No filter applied. I’ve been peeing on a stick for almost 2 years!!!
I think I’m going to go to town and get a FR...so impatient. My bloody test isn’t for another 6 days still.


----------



## Kaymumof2

Lola_Evie said:


> View attachment 1052882
> Take it easy until you can be checked @tdog! Fingers crossed it’s nothing important.
> 
> I’m sure I can see some kind of line in those tests ladies...
> Can you get line eye even looking at one on the phone screen ‍♀️‍♀️
> 
> I did another cheapie hpt this morning at 8dp 5dt. No filter applied.
> I think I’m going to go to town and get a FR...so impatient. My bloody test isn’t for another 6 days still.

Thank you! But i took the test apart and nothing on it :-( i didn't even need to zoom on your pic! There is a definite line on there!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Thanks @tdog you’re so lovely to do that even though you’re going through a tough time :hugs: I hope the bleeding is fibroid related like the EPU say. Sorry they’re making you wait to be seen! 

@Lola_Evie definite line there, congrats!


----------



## Lola_Evie

Thankyou, I just hope it keeps getting darker !! Very sceptical it’s even true because I’ve been waiting for this for so long..time will tell. 
Fingers crossed there’s still time for positives for all here


----------



## mrsmummy2

I see it too @Lola_Evie !


----------



## tdog

@Lola_Evie I deffo see that without enlarging the photo how exciting for you :) I can understand you worry tho eeek can't wait to see your frer xx

Thank you so much ladies oh tells me to just take each day as it comes don't think they understand like us women do, I will deffo keep you all updated bleeding still the same iam hoping it is to do with fibroid xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tdog I hope your bleeding stops soon - I would maybe go and get seen anyway?
As for the nub - yeah that’s what I was thinking too!

Good luck to rest of you testing!

All my new tests came, stocked up on opks and various different hpt. Also bought fertility gel for this cycle as might as well try everything. It says to apply maximum 15 mins before ejaculation? Not sure how you’re meant to know when that’s going to happen haha?! 
Currently cd6 and getting impatient already!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Tdog I hope your bleeding stops soon - I would maybe go and get seen anyway?
> As for the nub - yeah that’s what I was thinking too!
> 
> Good luck to rest of you testing!
> 
> All my new tests came, stocked up on opks and various different hpt. Also bought fertility gel for this cycle as might as well try everything. It says to apply maximum 15 mins before ejaculation? Not sure how you’re meant to know when that’s going to happen haha?!
> Currently cd6 and getting impatient already!

Thanks hun if I'm looking at nub properly then I'd say girl from that, but I have to ring epu in morn to let them no how Ian now, I applied 15 mins before we dtd fingers crossed xx


----------



## Lola_Evie

Think I’m addicted to testing ...taken just now ...
I just can’t believe my eyes after 2 yrs, many fertility drugs, pcos, endo, surgery and then ivf x2!!
Hope it sticks


----------



## Nima

Lola_Evie said:


> Think I’m addicted to testing ...taken just now ...
> I just can’t believe my eyes after 2 yrs, many fertility drugs, pcos, endo, surgery and then ivf x2!!
> Hope it sticks
> 
> View attachment 1052888

Great lines! Congratulations!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Brilliant lines @Lola_Evie ! Congrats


----------



## Kaymumof2

Congratulations @Lola_Evie 
@tdog how are you this morning? Hope the bleeding has stopped. X

AFM tests this morning were bfn at 9dpo. Think I'm out ladies. As frer is 6 days early and so is the clearblue and they are negative when af is due in 5 days. Still feeling nauseous, have cramping and my boobs hurt but they are af symptoms anyway. I've had symptoms a good few days now, it should have shown on the early detection tests by now if I was pregnant. Oh well..


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry @Kaymumof2 :hugs:
Still time for you to get your bfp. FX!

AFM - rhr changes yesterday back to 68.. assuming it's an overall thing across the day? Anyway.. its 68 again this morning. Currently laying in bed typing this and its at 81!? Not even doing anything except typing :shrug:

Didnt test today as both my tests are from the day AF is due.. a CB and a pharmacy own brand. Dont want to waste them on guessing. Will test thursday morning.

Feeling slightly nauseous and DREADING hauling my ass into the gym this morning. My two workouts last week (all i could cope with!) Were REALLY hard.. felt like I could throw up any minute. Hope it'll be ok today. Planning to not lift so heavy and focus on cardio.... we shall see.

Hope the bleeding has stopped @tdog xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

@mrsmummy2 thank you but I'm really not holding out any hope. I'm really crampy right now. And if af shows today then that means my lp was only 9 days! Which is bad. 

Hope your rhr is a good sign. I'm not clued up on the meanings of what high/low levels mean but hoping it mean a bfp is on the way!


----------



## tdog

@Lola_Evie :wohoo: congratulations fab line :wohoo: xx

@Kaymumof2 Sorry for bfn :hugs: sometime they say 6 days early but depending on when you implanted also xx

@mrsmummy2 fingers crossed you see a lovely line when you test :) xx

AFM the bleeding has turned to spotting now so hopefully through out the day it will stop xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Phew... home from the gym and struggled through every minute of the workout. Fighting the need to vom! :dohh:

Glad the bleeding has slowed down @tdog hope the spotting stops conpletely soon :hugs:


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Phew... home from the gym and struggled through every minute of the workout. Fighting the need to vom! :dohh:
> 
> Glad the bleeding has slowed down @tdog hope the spotting stops conpletely soon :hugs:

Thank you hun :hugs: :flower: oh man I couldn't even do the gum when not pregnant I get so worn out easily :haha: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha! Oh bless. Ive only been going a few months.. realised if i ever want to get pregnant again it would probably do me good to shift some pounds first!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@mrsmummy2 You saw my chart I sent you during BFP cycle. It went down for two days and back up again. Routing for yours to go back up :)

@tdog So sorry to hear about the bleeding. That is scary! Even with having a reason with that Fibroid! I am sure everything is just fine with lil bub. Hugs to you! Glad it went back to spotting

@Lola_Evie WOOT nice line!! CONGRATS! 

@jellybeanxx I think I see a faint shadow on that test. Hope it gets darker for you. 

@Kaymumof2 Sorry about the BFN but maybe give it a couple days and try again. I had a BFN on Friday with FRER and then digital came up positive on that Sunday so you never know!


----------



## tdog

@mrsmummy2 I no what you mean about shifting the pounds I tried before falling this time didn't happen :rofl: xx

@Hoping4numbr3 loving your profile pic gorgeous bump :) and thanks hun :flower: it is so scary even with a reason their you still think something wrong xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

@tdog oh dear haha. Well if i am pregnant now I'm stuffed with my gym routine! I mainly do weight lifting, which will obivously be a no no.. we'll see! Ive managed to lose 22 inches since Sept.. maybe ill be gaining them all back in bump :haha:

Feeling super nauseous and been sick 3 times in the past hour :nope:
Hope there will be a reason for all this!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@mrsmummy2 Aww cute profile pic!! :) I also was trying to lose weight myself. I had lost quite a bit before this pregnancy but was putting it back on again with comfort eating during all the tww's LOL! I ended up not losing and now I am gaining of course so that part is UGH but it is what it is and I will work out harder once breastfeeding lol

@tdog TY! Oh yes it is sooo nerve wracking it sucks! I hope it stops and you do not get it again!


----------



## mrsmummy2

@Hoping4numbr3 haha thanks! I've not used the PC version of this site for an age and couldn't figure out how to update on mobile :haha:
Aww.. you look great anyways! I've heard breastfeeding help with weightloss? I've not breastfed before, but hope to if/when I do have number 3 so hope it will help for me too!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@mrsmummy2 Well supposedly it burns an extra 500 calories a day I believe but you are even more hungry when breastfeeding though soooo it could be a no win situation and TY so much for the compliment :)


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ah, and of course you do have to be aware of what you're eating so baby is getting all the good stuff!
I'm hoping my PT will be able to still train me when I do get pregnant, albeit a slower paced regime! At least I might be able to slow the weight gain.
I was SO over weight with DS that I had to be consultant led and it made the whole 9 months extremely frustrating with consultant after consultant telling me how badly my weight was going to effect my pregnancy/birth (it was all TOTALLY fine, and I only labored for 1.5 hrs and had no pain relief/stiches/anything bad happen) but it put the fear of god into me! I'm 56 lbs down (from the last time I weighed) so that'll hopefully count for something!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Did you ladies still get cramps before your BFP's?
I've had on and off light period type cramps, which obviously makes you feel like you're out straight away :haha:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks guys. You're always so supportive. Glad the bleeding has stopped tdog!
Thanks hoping!

But I've been cramping sooo much today. Scared af is coming real early and my lp will only be 9 days when I'm usually 13/14. These cramps are bad :-(


----------



## Momof2onetube

I personally didn’t have cramps before my bfp, but I’ve heard lots of women who have! 
@tdog I’m glad the bleeding hasn’t gotten worse :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

@Kaymumof2 I hope if this isn't your month that AF will hold off for a few more days so your LP is longer.


----------



## tdog

I had cramping so when I saw the second line I was shocked as I for sure thought I was out xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

When it comes I'm like oh well never mind.. then it goes and I think oh maybe im still in with a chance. This TTC lark drives me mad :haha:
Sat here dreading the school run and hoping I don't vom in the playground :blush: Feeling SUPER gross.


----------



## Momof2onetube

:rofl: @mrsmummy2 i haven’t vom’d yet but sicky feeling every day. The school run is the WORST! :haha:


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> @Kaymumof2 I hope if this isn't your month that AF will hold off for a few more days so your LP is longer.

Thank you!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@mrsmummy2 Hey Congrats! That is great. I was 196lbs when I finally kicked myself into gear to get some weight loss and I went to 162 and kept there for 2 years but then I slowly was creeping back up and now once done with gaining the recommended 25 lbs I will be close to 200 I am sure sooooooooooo not happy about that but will get it off again. I know some ladies say they still weight lift while pregnant. I can't even get myself to go for a walk most days cuz I feel so tired and uncomfy lol. Kudos to those that keep up their gym routine I wish I was more motivated! I love how doctors try to threaten us with certain things but I see much heavier ladies have babies that are perfectly heatlhy so maybe they should keep the comments to themselves. We know we have weight to lose!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Momof2onetube said:


> :rofl: @mrsmummy2 i haven’t vom’d yet but sicky feeling every day. The school run is the WORST! :haha:

Isn't it just :haha: I managed to get through without voming everywhere, but get this... my boobs KILLED as I was walking! What's that all about?! the little bounce they did as I walked felt like I was being hit in them every step I took :rofl:



Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @mrsmummy2 Hey Congrats! That is great. I was 196lbs when I finally kicked myself into gear to get some weight loss and I went to 162 and kept there for 2 years but then I slowly was creeping back up and now once done with gaining the recommended 25 lbs I will be close to 200 I am sure sooooooooooo not happy about that but will get it off again. I know some ladies say they still weight lift while pregnant. I can't even get myself to go for a walk most days cuz I feel so tired and uncomfy lol. Kudos to those that keep up their gym routine I wish I was more motivated! I love how doctors try to threaten us with certain things but I see much heavier ladies have babies that are perfectly heatlhy so maybe they should keep the comments to themselves. We know we have weight to lose!

Wow that's great to maintain for 2 years! I do wonder how people keep it up. I've never exercised or watched what I ate while pregnant, so not sure how easy it's going to be, but I'm determined not to gain too much as I'm already around 196 now (as of the last time I weighed) I think I'll end up being over-cautious this time after the MC last time... I guess you're on pins more than you normally would be because you know what can happen first hand.


----------



## BarrBarr97

Hi again! Today I think I got my fiantest bfp ever after spotting brown cm for 2.5 days. I cant get a picture to show it but I swear I saw pink and a faint line. Agh!! Still back cramps and slight af like cramps... but the brown spotting is getting slightly heavier to where it shows when I wipe. Could this be my month??


----------



## tdog

BarrBarr97 said:


> Hi again! Today I think I got my fiantest bfp ever after spotting brown cm for 2.5 days. I cant get a picture to show it but I swear I saw pink and a faint line. Agh!! Still back cramps and slight af like cramps... but the brown spotting is getting slightly heavier to where it shows when I wipe. Could this be my month??

Hopefully it is sounds like it could have been implantation bleed xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

BarrBarr97 said:


> Hi again! Today I think I got my fiantest bfp ever after spotting brown cm for 2.5 days. I cant get a picture to show it but I swear I saw pink and a faint line. Agh!! Still back cramps and slight af like cramps... but the brown spotting is getting slightly heavier to where it shows when I wipe. Could this be my month??

FX for you! :)


----------



## BarrBarr97

tdog said:


> Hopefully it is sounds like it could have been implantation bleed xx

I really think this is it. The more I look at that test the more I see a pink line. This pic hardly shows it though


----------



## BarrBarr97

BarrBarr97 said:


> I really think this is it. The more I look at that test the more I see a pink line. This pic hardly shows it though
> 
> View attachment 1052921

Also it looked like this before I removed it from the casing...


----------



## BarrBarr97

Another photo


----------



## tdog

@BarrBarr97 I deffo see that xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

@BarrBarr97 i see it too!


----------



## BarrBarr97

Update, went to the dr today and am pregnant!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Holy crapola ladies!!!!!!
:happydance:


----------



## mrsmummy2

2 days before AF.. line popped up after 30 seconds!!! Tried to upload twice and keeps failing. Argh! Will try again on the pc later.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Uploaded onto countdown to pregnancy to tweak. Hope this pic uploads!


----------



## Ttc.baby2

mrsmummy2 said:


> Holy crapola ladies!!!!!!
> :happydance:

Amazinggg i new ur lines were visible in ur other pics.... so happy for u x


----------



## tdog

Omg @mrsmummy2 yey:wohoo: I so see that amazing congrats are you going to try a pink dye bet it would show, I used them aswell as frer and frer had a nice dark line :) xx

@BarrBarr97 congratulations:happydance: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

@tdog Yep ive got 1 pink dye that I'll use Friday (day AF is due) i cant believe it!!! Praying for a sticky bean!!! 4 weeks today :happydance: 
Will def be booking a private early scan for reassurance. I think my local clinic does it from 7 weeks.... we'll see!


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> @tdog Yep ive got 1 pink dye that I'll use Friday (day AF is due) i cant believe it!!! Praying for a sticky bean!!! 4 weeks today :happydance:
> Will def be booking a private early scan for reassurance. I think my local clinic does it from 7 weeks.... we'll see!

I booked a early scan for reassurance aswell I had to my mind was all over the place so happy for you xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thankyou!! I think its well worth the money. The line is SUPER blue now. Not sure why my pic wont upload :shrug:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Only way i seem to be able to upload!


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Only way i seem to be able to upload!
> 
> View attachment 1052959

Omg yes :happydance: can't wait to see your pink dye one :) xx


----------



## Gemma James

mrsmummy2 said:


> So sorry Gemma. Hope your bfp is right around the corner

Thankyou


----------



## Gemma James

I'm going to test tomorrow ladies fingers crossed hope you're all ok x


----------



## Gemma James

Let u all know tomorrow x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@mrsmummy2 OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS :) YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Gemma James said:


> Let u all know tomorrow x

Good luck!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @mrsmummy2 OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS :) YAY!!!!!!!

Thankyou!! :happydance:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Congratulations @mrsmummy2 :)
Good luck @Gemma James :dust:


----------



## tdog

Good luck @Gemma James :dust: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

That’s fab @mrsmummy2 how exciting!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks @jellybeanxx !


----------



## Kaymumof2

Wow congratulations @mrsmummy2 that's fantastic! See told you it could be your month lol


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks @Kaymumof2 Im still in shock :haha:


----------



## Kaymumof2

I bet but it's amazing news. Can't wait to see a pink dye or digi!


----------



## tdog

Ladies I was looking in my bathroom draws for a Razer and found a lonely pregnancy test well you guessed what happened next 13 weeks pregnant :rofl: xx


----------



## RYasir

Hello everyon, new to the forum. First wish you all a good luck. Do you get any symptoms during the TWW? I don’t have anything only a sore gum which hasn’t ever been an issue for me before.


----------



## tasha T

HEY HEY ! Im here with ya on this long wait, I am 9 dpo and couldn't resist taking hpt this morning and bfn, and while In class this morning, a sharp pinch on my left side sat me up straight like ow!!! so fingers crossed and I don't know if its my eyes or what but my bb's are looking huge today and veiny like hello ! no saggy bbs today haha


----------



## mrsmummy2

@tdog hahaha you do make me laugh!!

@RYasir & @tasha T welcome and good luck:dust:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Red dye took longer to come up this morning, but is a less sensitive test so I'm not concerned. Definitely a line there, but no where near as dark as the control line. I've never had dark lines though. That was my last test. I hate taking them once i know I'm pregnant ... it makes me anxious:haha:


----------



## Nima

mrsmummy2 said:


> Red dye took longer to come up this morning, but is a less sensitive test so I'm not concerned. Definitely a line there, but no where near as dark as the control line. I've never had dark lines though. That was my last test. I hate taking them once i know I'm pregnant ... it makes me anxious:haha:
> 
> View attachment 1053072

Beautiful lines! Congratulations!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks! Still can't quite believe it!


----------



## mme

Hi ladies how are you all ? Happy new year ! 
I took a bit of a break away from this forum as TTC was getting me so down I wanted to think about it least as possible over the Christmas period.
Anyway last week AF showed 9 days early ! Total shock and very upsetting. Today is CD9 so starting with the opks later today. I have started taking a good probiotic this month and some fertility tea (willing to give anything a go) I started having reflexology too had my second session last night. Also on Sunday I am booked in for a private fertility scan so will see what they have to say.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck @mme


----------



## tdog

Good luck @mme :dust: I hope this is your month xx

@RYasir & @tasha T Good luck :dust: xx


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Red dye took longer to come up this morning, but is a less sensitive test so I'm not concerned. Definitely a line there, but no where near as dark as the control line. I've never had dark lines though. That was my last test. I hate taking them once i know I'm pregnant ... it makes me anxious:haha:
> 
> View attachment 1053072

Beautiful line :) I love it xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Does it look like a good line for 1 day before AF is due? The paranoia this time around is unreal!! I hoped I'd be chilled, but in reality Im running to the bathroom all the time making sure theres no blood :dohh:
Had a dull ache most of yday (not painful, more like a full bladder feeling) and have it again this morn. Aarghhh all these niggles make you worry !! Roll on first scan....


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Does it look like a good line for 1 day before AF is due? The paranoia this time around is unreal!! I hoped I'd be chilled, but in reality Im running to the bathroom all the time making sure theres no blood :dohh:
> Had a dull ache most of yday (not painful, more like a full bladder feeling) and have it again this morn. Aarghhh all these niggles make you worry !! Roll on first scan....

That's why I had to book a early scan as I wasn't chilled I was like you paranoid, that line looks good don't forget it's not as sensitive tho xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@mrsmummy2 I think your test looks awesome for 1 day before AF :)

Welcome back @mme!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@mrsmummy2 that’s a great line for a day before AF!

@tdog is that the longest you’ve gone without peeing on a stick? :haha: 

@mme good to see you back! Sorry to hear about the shock, early AF though. How strange! Hopefully this cycle will have a better ending for you.

My temps have started dropping again. Dipped below the coverline on FF so probably won’t be long until the coverline disappears again. CD42 now.
I’m hoping a few more weeks on the low GI diet will get this PCOS back under control. Not sure how many more of these anovulatory cycles I can take!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks @tdog @Hoping4numbr3 and @jellybeanxx :happydance:

Hope your cycles improve jellybean :hugs:


----------



## Momof2onetube

I had my official dating scan this morning, bubs measured 2 days ahead so changed my due date to Sept 1st! Here s/he is :) hope no one minds! I cannot wait for more BFPs in here. Love and :dust: to you all!!


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> I had my official dating scan this morning, bubs measured 2 days ahead so changed my due date to Sept 1st! Here s/he is :) hope no one minds! I cannot wait for more BFPs in here. Love and :dust: to you all!!
> 
> View attachment 1053128

Omg look at little bean I had another scan today aswell :) xx



@laurarebecca1 these seem clearer to me what do you think? Xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Loving the scan pics girls! :happydance:


----------



## Kaymumof2

The scan pics are wonderful ladies! So pleased for you guy's! 

Loved the pink dye test @mrsmummy2 looks a fab line for 1 day before af!

Hope you don't have to many more shitty cycles @jellybeanxx


----------



## Nima

Great scans @tdog! I am amazed this whole little person grew in you in such a short time! How is your bleeding? Hope it stopped completely. 
@mrsmummy2 your line is really good. 
@Momof2onetube I am so happy for you! 

Afm feeling out this month. It's 10dpo, I haven't tested at all and hope to resist testing till af is due. I'm just feeling the same as every other month, so expecting the same results... Well tomorrow i go on a weekend with friends so at least i have good things to do while waiting. 

@jellybeanxx I really hope your cycles start behaving! Love your positivity and patience.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks @Nima & @Kaymumof2 <3


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Omg look at little bean I had another scan today aswell :) xx
> 
> View attachment 1053136
> View attachment 1053137
> 
> 
> @laurarebecca1 these seem clearer to me what do you think? Xx

I think girl because it’s inline with the spine. But it does fork at the end which is a sign of a boy.


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> I think girl because it’s inline with the spine. But it does fork at the end which is a sign of a boy.

I thought if forks then means girl then a bit on end means boy oh I'm confused lol :rofl: but I thought in line with spine :) thanks hun xx

@Nima I'm still spotting not to bad so they not that concerned xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> I thought if forks then means girl then a bit on end means boy oh I'm confused lol :rofl: but I thought in line with spine :) thanks hun xx
> 
> @Nima I'm still spotting not to bad so they not that concerned xx

Haha I stand corrected (it’s been a long time since I was obsessing over nubs lol)
I still think girl!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Haha I stand corrected (it’s been a long time since I was obsessing over nubs lol)
> I still think girl!

I still don't get it tbh I still all confused :rofl: I read it and look at pics and still don't lol xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tdog when are you having your gender scan? (Ie when will we know if we are correct haha)

Started with watery cm today...only cd9 but last cycle I had 5 days of water/ewcm before ovulation. Didn’t use the fertility gel for bd tonight but will for next week until after ovulation. Not planning on telling oh because he isn’t into all the extra stuff (wants to do it stress free...yeah right...stress free for him maybe) so not sure how much to use. I’ve read that the 3ml tubes are too much and it’s sticky, any experience girls?


----------



## RYasir

mrsmummy2 said:


> Red dye took longer to come up this morning, but is a less sensitive test so I'm not concerned. Definitely a line there, but no where near as dark as the control line. I've never had dark lines though. That was my last test. I hate taking them once i know I'm pregnant ... it makes me anxious:haha:
> 
> View attachment 1053072

Lovely


----------



## mme

laurarebecca1 said:


> Tdog when are you having your gender scan? (Ie when will we know if we are correct haha)
> 
> Started with watery cm today...only cd9 but last cycle I had 5 days of water/ewcm before ovulation. Didn’t use the fertility gel for bd tonight but will for next week until after ovulation. Not planning on telling oh because he isn’t into all the extra stuff (wants to do it stress free...yeah right...stress free for him maybe) so not sure how much to use. I’ve read that the 3ml tubes are too much and it’s sticky, any experience girls?

I have preseed and if I’ve put it in without telling hubby he just thinks I’m super horny lol
I have got hubby to eat Brazil nuts and take vitamin c & d supplements from this month as I’ve read it can improve sperm quality. I’m CD10 today, I used to ov bang on CD14 but the last 3 cycles have been ovulating on CD 11. What day do you usually ov ?


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Tdog when are you having your gender scan? (Ie when will we know if we are correct haha)
> 
> Started with watery cm today...only cd9 but last cycle I had 5 days of water/ewcm before ovulation. Didn’t use the fertility gel for bd tonight but will for next week until after ovulation. Not planning on telling oh because he isn’t into all the extra stuff (wants to do it stress free...yeah right...stress free for him maybe) so not sure how much to use. I’ve read that the 3ml tubes are too much and it’s sticky, any experience girls?

I have it booked for 13th Feb:) can't come quick enough lol I put it on another site and they said looks like a perfect boy nub I can't see it tbh :shrug: xx


----------



## mme

tdog said:


> I have it booked for 13th Feb:) can't come quick enough lol I put it on another site and they said looks like a perfect boy nub I can't see it tbh :shrug: xx

I would have guessed girl but roll on 13th feb, I assume your finding out ?


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> I would have guessed girl but roll on 13th feb, I assume your finding out ?

Iam deffo finding out I would have said girl aswell from the nub but who nos (apart from baby :rofl:) xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

mme said:


> I have preseed and if I’ve put it in without telling hubby he just thinks I’m super horny lol
> I have got hubby to eat Brazil nuts and take vitamin c & d supplements from this month as I’ve read it can improve sperm quality. I’m CD10 today, I used to ov bang on CD14 but the last 3 cycles have been ovulating on CD 11. What day do you usually ov ?

Ahh so you/he didn’t find it sticky? I usually ovulate around 13/14 but last 7 cycles have been 12, 13, 14, 13, 16, 17, 11 (the 17 and 11 were chemicals and had retained products of conception - complicated so think that was unusual) I have a Luteul phase of 13/14.

I’m interested to know how the last 2 cycles will affect my ovulation this cycle.


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> I have it booked for 13th Feb:) can't come quick enough lol I put it on another site and they said looks like a perfect boy nub I can't see it tbh :shrug: xx

I don’t see boy either plus you’re past 12 weeks so would expect the nub to have risen a lot more for a boy!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> I don’t see boy either plus you’re past 12 weeks so would expect the nub to have risen a lot more for a boy!

I sent it off to gender experts and they said boy and this was why they say boy I'll put the one I submitted and this one xx


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 these are the other photos they gave me xx


----------



## Gemma James

10dpo and it's a negative :(


----------



## Gemma James

mrsmummy2 said:


> Red dye took longer to come up this morning, but is a less sensitive test so I'm not concerned. Definitely a line there, but no where near as dark as the control line. I've never had dark lines though. That was my last test. I hate taking them once i know I'm pregnant ... it makes me anxious:haha:
> 
> View attachment 1053072

Congratulations Hun x


----------



## tdog

Gemma James said:


> 10dpo and it's a negative :(
> 
> View attachment 1053207

:hugs: but I think I'm seeing something if I zoom in xx


----------



## Gemma James

tdog said:


> :hugs: but I think I'm seeing something if I zoom in xx

Really well I've bought some more tests anyway there coming on Tuesday I hope so tdog fingers bloody crossed thankyou for looking for me xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

@Gemma James thanks!
I agree with tdog, i think i see something on yours. 10dpo is still early.


----------



## Gemma James

mrsmummy2 said:


> @Gemma James thanks!
> I agree with tdog, i think i see something on yours. 10dpo is still early.

Thankyou hun x


----------



## Darline

Hi all, new to this. I am currently in my tww (10dpo) I took a hpt today and not to sure if I see anything. Need another set of eyes please. My partner says if you zoom in you can see something. Any reply would be most welcome.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Darline said:


> Hi all, new to this. I am currently in my tww (10dpo) I took a hpt today and not to sure if I see anything. Need another set of eyes please. My partner says if you zoom in you can see something. Any reply would be most welcome.
> 
> View attachment 1053209

I think see a hint of a line! Good luck:dust:


----------



## Darline

mrsmummy2 said:


> I think see a hint of a line! Good luck:dust:

Thank you, and good luck to you


----------



## Gemma James

Darline said:


> Thank you, and good luck to you

Nice to see you here dolly x


----------



## Darline

Gemma James said:


> Nice to see you here dolly x

Nice to see you to lol ❤️


----------



## tdog

Darline said:


> Hi all, new to this. I am currently in my tww (10dpo) I took a hpt today and not to sure if I see anything. Need another set of eyes please. My partner says if you zoom in you can see something. Any reply would be most welcome.
> 
> View attachment 1053209

Hey hunni sure I see a hint of something good luck :dust: xx


----------



## Darline

tdog said:


> Hey hunni sure I see a hint of something good luck :dust: xx

Thanks tdog x


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> I sent it off to gender experts and they said boy and this was why they say boy I'll put the one I submitted and this one xx
> 
> View attachment 1053195
> View attachment 1053197

I think they’ve used the leg and not the nub?! What do you think? I still think girl!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> I think they’ve used the leg and not the nub?! What do you think? I still think girl!

I was thinking the same tbh j no they say it's called a stacking nub which is boy but from what I've seen in boys stacking nubs it's not that and it's closer, looking at nub I think girl only 3 weeks 5 days till we find out :haha: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog no matter how much I read, I can’t get my head around nub theory! Even if they’re confident it’s a boy though, I guess if the theory is that good then sonographers would be able to tell the sex earlier? I’d take it with a pinch of salt! So excited for you to find out though!

@Gemma James sorry for the bfn. I didn’t get a BFP until 13DPO in my second pregnancy so there’s still time!

@Darline I think I see something? Good luck.

More of a temp drop for my this morning, but instead of taking away the crosshairs, FF moved me from 10DPO to 12DPO. My LP is usually only 10 days. Tested and clear BFN. CD44 now, come on AF!


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx I no it's all so confusing but even a girl nub can look like a boy nub and vise verse, I can't wait to find out now these 3 weeks are going to drag :rofl: I'm usually good at guessing everyone else's buy when comes to your own it's baffling :haha: xx

Oh I hope af comes soon for you or even better a bfp it must be awful being in limbo xx


----------



## tasha T

mrsmummy2 said:


> Did you ladies still get cramps before your BFP's?
> I've had on and off light period type cramps, which obviously makes you feel like you're out straight away :haha:

omgosh!!! thats how im feeling today , woke up like wth!! cramping and im 12 dpo!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

tasha T said:


> omgosh!!! thats how im feeling today , woke up like wth!! cramping and im 12 dpo!!

I got my BFP on Wednesday, so FX its a good sign for you too!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Cd1 for me ladies...


----------



## mrsmummy2

Kaymumof2 said:


> Cd1 for me ladies...

:hugs:


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> Cd1 for me ladies...

Awww hunni :hugs: xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

So sorry @Kaymumof2 :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Thanks ladies. Hopefully this is my cycle!


----------



## jellybeanxx

:hugs: so sorry @Kaymumof2 all the best for this cycle!

No change here, CD45, BFN, no AF.


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> :hugs: so sorry @Kaymumof2 all the best for this cycle!
> 
> No change here, CD45, BFN, no AF.

Oh man o had everything crossed for you to update that you had af or bfp xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry you're still stuck in limbo jellybean :hugs:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Sorry kay :( lets hope this cycle is ours! 

Jelly I’m so sorry you’re in limbo again! I feel like this is worse than getting bfn month after month! :( so sorry!

AFM: my opk have been varying between faint and then nearly positive so no idea what’s going on... 
Thank goodness I ordered so many

I also took a pregnant test as the doctor so I needed to take another a week or 2 late just to confirm it’s negative.
I ordered the one step mid stream and cassette ones, has anyone had experience with bad evaps on them? I’m getting faint lines on all them when clearly I’m not pregnant!


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> Sorry kay :( lets hope this cycle is ours!
> 
> Jelly I’m so sorry you’re in limbo again! I feel like this is worse than getting bfn month after month! :( so sorry!
> 
> AFM: my opk have been varying between faint and then nearly positive so no idea what’s going on...
> Thank goodness I ordered so many
> 
> I also took a pregnant test as the doctor so I needed to take another a week or 2 late just to confirm it’s negative.
> I ordered the one step mid stream and cassette ones, has anyone had experience with bad evaps on them? I’m getting faint lines on all them when clearly I’m not pregnant!

Thanks laurarebecca i hope so too!

I have had bad evap lines on the cassette tests. That being said they came up well after the time limit. Are yours coming up within the time frame or later?


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kaymumof2 said:


> Thanks laurarebecca i hope so too!
> 
> I have had bad evap lines on the cassette tests. That being said they came up well after the time limit. Are yours coming up within the time frame or later?

Yeah you can see them within 1 minute! Crazy or what?
There’s no way I can be pregnant! 
I was hoping I could use these to pee on for this cycle but if there are bad with evaps not sure I want to!


----------



## mme

Sorry for af kaymomof2

CD 12 today and I went for a private fertility scan. All is looking ok the lady said I have 2 possible dominant follicles within the left ovary measuring 15mm. My opks are no where near today which is weird as last 3 cycles I ovulated CD11.


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Sorry for af kaymomof2
> 
> CD 12 today and I went for a private fertility scan. All is looking ok the lady said I have 2 possible dominant follicles within the left ovary measuring 15mm. My opks are no where near today which is weird as last 3 cycles I ovulated CD11.

Oh fingers crossed for you hunni that is weird but I've read somewhere that opks don't work each month for some women xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@mme I’ve been reading recently (since finding out about the different sensitivities on here) about how much OPKs can vary. Ultrasound sounds like it was positive though. Did they do anything else or just scan you? 

@laurarebecca1 that’s so odd! Is there really no chance you could be pregnant? I’ve only ever had a false positive that shows up quickly on a blue dye. Might be worth checking on a FRER?

My chart is a proper state. FF still saying that I’m 14DPO which is impossible as I’m getting BFN. Temps have shot up in the last couple of days.


----------



## mme

They did an abdominal and Transvaginal. Had bloods at docs back in August which confirmed ovulation. 

So today CD13 and confused, last few cycles ov had been CD11. Here’s my latest tests ? Did I miss it ? Did it not happen this month ? I don’t know what to think. Oh and so far no ewcm as I usually get approx 3 days before ov. Doesn’t sound good does it


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @mme I’ve been reading recently (since finding out about the different sensitivities on here) about how much OPKs can vary. Ultrasound sounds like it was positive though. Did they do anything else or just scan you?
> 
> @laurarebecca1 that’s so odd! Is there really no chance you could be pregnant? I’ve only ever had a false positive that shows up quickly on a blue dye. Might be worth checking on a FRER?
> 
> My chart is a proper state. FF still saying that I’m 14DPO which is impossible as I’m getting BFN. Temps have shot up in the last couple of days.
> 
> View attachment 1053369

Honestly I don’t think there is any chance at all! The bleeding and clots were horrendous, I only bleed for 1 day plus spotting for 4 days but honestly it was worse than my post partum bleed! 

I’ll keep doing opks and hope I ovulate soon! So frustrating because they keep going nearly positive and back faint again and then darker again...

Oh gosh, it does look like your ovulated making you 14dpo! I hope you get your bfp!
P.s I just noticed how often you bd - You literally have a chance when ever you may ovulate!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 my sex drive went crazy when I hit my mid 30s. I feel like my body is worrying about how many fertile years it’s got left and just really going for it! :haha:
If I were you, I would get a test that you know isn’t likely to give false positives and if you’re still getting lines then speak to your doctor. Did you get any follow up from when you went to the hospital?

@mme based on all that it doesn’t sounds like ovulation is imminent. Did the ultrasound people say when they thought you might ovulate?


----------



## mme

jellybeanxx said:


> @laurarebecca1 my sex drive went crazy when I hit my mid 30s. I feel like my body is worrying about how many fertile years it’s got left and just really going for it! :haha:
> If I were you, I would get a test that you know isn’t likely to give false positives and if you’re still getting lines then speak to your doctor. Did you get any follow up from when you went to the hospital?
> 
> @mme based on all that it doesn’t sounds like ovulation is imminent. Did the ultrasound people say when they thought you might ovulate?

No they only said 2 dominant folicles were seen within left ovary both 15mm and they needed to get to 20mm, until 3 months ago i ovd on day 14, so frustrating when your cycle decides to play up and throw you totally off track !


----------



## jellybeanxx

@mme yes it definitely is! I was ovulating pretty consistently around CD16 until the last few months. Hopefully this is just a blip for you and you can figure out what’s happening soon!


----------



## tasha T

mrsmummy2 said:


> I got my BFP on Wednesday, so FX its a good sign for you too!

i will be 15dpo in the am , and so far no bfp so fingers crossed for my end still


----------



## mme

Yesterday’s and today’s, today’s smu will test again at t time when home. I think today’s looks slightly darker, maybe I’m still in with at chance and just ov a little later this month ?


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jelly that’s crazy but so good for you when your cycles are all over the place! Imagine if you had to try and time bding :shock: now that would be stressful!
I have a follow up on Thursday - I don’t really want to waste a FRER, I only have 2 left and want to use them for this cycle!
I haven’t taken a pregnancy test for a few days now, the lines were faint but camera could easily pick them up. Not idea what’s going on with body! I had a lot of cramping on cd10, and I mean like painful like period pains so thought I was ovulating (but stronger pains?!) I wasn’t though as opk wasn’t positive but nearly there so thought it would be next day but it was faint again, I’m in cd14 and still waiting to ovulate! One thing I have noticed are my boobs are hurting which is not normal. Will mention all these things at my follow up.

MME: your o day can vary, have you been a little stressed? That can sometimes delay it, sometimes mine is delayed for no reason! Looks like I’m in for a later o as well this cycle!

I have attached my opks, see how they go nearly positive then back light again then nearly positive again! I started from cd6 - because I have ovulated on cd10 before.

Edited to add: I am spotting, cd14...what on Earth is going on?


----------



## mme

laurarebecca1 said:


> Jelly that’s crazy but so good for you when your cycles are all over the place! Imagine if you had to try and time bding :shock: now that would be stressful!
> I have a follow up on Thursday - I don’t really want to waste a FRER, I only have 2 left and want to use them for this cycle!
> I haven’t taken a pregnancy test for a few days now, the lines were faint but camera could easily pick them up. Not idea what’s going on with body! I had a lot of cramping on cd10, and I mean like painful like period pains so thought I was ovulating (but stronger pains?!) I wasn’t though as opk wasn’t positive but nearly there so thought it would be next day but it was faint again, I’m in cd14 and still waiting to ovulate! One thing I have noticed are my boobs are hurting which is not normal. Will mention all these things at my follow up.
> 
> MME: your o day can vary, have you been a little stressed? That can sometimes delay it, sometimes mine is delayed for no reason! Looks like I’m in for a later o as well this cycle!
> 
> I have attached my opks, see how they go nearly positive then back light again then nearly positive again! I started from cd6 - because I have ovulated on cd10 before.
> 
> Edited to add: I am spotting, cd14...what on Earth is going on?
> 
> View attachment 1053476


Have you done an ov test today ? Could it be spotting from ovulation ?


----------



## laurarebecca1

mme said:


> Have you done an ov test today ? Could it be spotting from ovulation ?

I won’t get chance until I get home from work tonight, I’ve been at work since 7am. I’ve never had ovulation spotting before but maybe?!

I hope you get your +opk soon!


----------



## Gemma James

I was wondering what you all think of the last test the bottom one the others are invalid and the purple is a lh test but the bottom is a pregnancy test I'm 3days late xxx


----------



## Gemma James

I'm sure I can see something


----------



## Gemma James

This is what it looks like now


----------



## tdog

Gemma James said:


> This is what it looks like now
> 
> View attachment 1053493

I'm sure I can see something hun xx


----------



## Gemma James

tdog said:


> I'm sure I can see something hun xx

Me too tdog I'm 3days late thought it would be dark by now I'm 1dpo fingers crossed


----------



## Gemma James

Gemma James said:


> Me too tdog I'm 3days late thought it would be dark by now I'm 1dpo fingers crossed

Meant 14dpo


----------



## mme

Something is catching my eye Gemma, good luck

Just checked and I now have EWCM !!! Can’t believe how happy I am to have EWCM :lol:

Testing soon as I get home !


----------



## crysann13

I am 4 days late and 18dpo.. took my test yesterday (others were BFN) this one I think I can see a VVVFL


----------



## Gemma James

crysann13 said:


> I am 4 days late and 18dpo.. took my test yesterday (others were BFN) this one I think I can see a VVVFL
> 
> View attachment 1053516

I see it


----------



## tdog

crysann13 said:


> I am 4 days late and 18dpo.. took my test yesterday (others were BFN) this one I think I can see a VVVFL
> 
> View attachment 1053516

I see something on yours also :) xx


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Something is catching my eye Gemma, good luck
> 
> Just checked and I now have EWCM !!! Can’t believe how happy I am to have EWCM :lol:
> 
> Testing soon as I get home !

Yey good luck :) xx


----------



## tdog

Gemma James said:


> Me too tdog I'm 3days late thought it would be dark by now I'm 1dpo fingers crossed

Not all women get dark line on a missed period depending when implantation happened as it can happen anywhere between 6-12dpo very rare on 12 but has been known xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hey ladies, hope you’re all well! Just popping in to update you’s after seeing my gyno this morning for scan results. Baby is good! But it seems as though we may have had twins, one didn’t develop. I have a follow up scan in a couple of weeks to see what’s going on. He’s hoping the “cystic figure” disappears and doesn’t affect my pregnancy going forward :nope:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Momof2onetube glad baby is doing well but sorry to hear about the twin, keeping every crossed for you.

@laurarebecca1 that’s all very confusing!! I think you’re best off waiting to see what the specialist says. Hopefully they’ll have an explaination for it all!

My temp has continued rising! It’s way above where it’s been during my anovulatory cycles. FF has reset me to 3DPO but (and I’m scared to say this for fear of jinxing myself) it’s look like I might actually ovulated!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Fx’d For you @jellybeanxx !!! :dust:


----------



## mme

Fingers crossed for you jellybean. 

So I tested this eve and stark white, thinking no ovulation this cycle. Will keep testing in hope that it’s just a late one.


----------



## mrsmummy2

FX jellybean!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Thanks everyone!

@mme that’s so frustrating for you, hope those OPKs start to darken soon.


----------



## tdog

Oh no @Momof2onetube sorry to hear about the twin :cry: fingers crossed everything goes smoothly xx

@jellybeanxx fingers crossed you have ovulated :) xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

My appointment has been brought forward to this afternoon, hope I get some answers!
I was hoping to get tests done to check my fertility but not sure she will do that now...which is a bit disappointing


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> My appointment has been brought forward to this afternoon, hope I get some answers!
> I was hoping to get tests done to check my fertility but not sure she will do that now...which is a bit disappointing

Hope your appointment went well hun xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Momof2onetube Sorry to hear about the twin! Glad baby is okay though :)

@mme So sorry I hope you ovulate soon!

@jellybeanxx Hope you also get some answers soon! Come on AF or BFP. Stop doing that to her body!! (I am yelling at your body for you lol)


----------



## mme

Negative opks today again. Cm is clear and watery. No idea what’s going on.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Appointment was good, been referred for fertility tests - semen sample (if I can get OH to go) then full blood work and then dye test to check my tubes aren’t blocked.
Coincidently I took an opk before the appointment and it was positive so I’m ovulating today/tomorrow meaning everything is all good. Symptoms kind of disappeared after the spotting the other day, I am late ovulating so maybe my body just wasn’t ready

OH has been wanting to take a laid back approach so not sure how he will feel about a semen sample. Will need to speak to him.
Hoping to get another bd session in tonight. Found the fertility gel fine. Not sticky and used the whole tube (the mini individual ones). Cd16 today, and used it cd13 and cd15 and hopefully today, fingers crossed!


----------



## tdog

I'm glad the appointment went ok @laurarebecca1 never no oh might be willing to do it fingers crossed he is xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Glad the appointment went well @laurarebecca1 

I’ve been in hospital with my 5 year old the last 24 hours. GP sent us up because he has swelling that could’ve been a skull infection. It’s been very scary but ultrasound showed inflammation of the salivary gland and raised lymph nodes which could mean mumps. He’s been vaccinated for it when he was younger but they’re still going to run tests for it.
He’s had IV antibiotics though and is a lot better than he was yesterday. 
Still got my husband to pack my Ava bracelet when he went home to get our things. Didn’t want to lose data :haha:
My temps have continued rising and it looks like I’m 5DPO. The temp has actually gone even higher than it did when I was briefly pregnant in July. Not sure that means much at 5DPO and still don’t trust my body not to be tricking me!


----------



## mrsmummy2

@laurarebecca1 glad the appointment went well!

@jellybeanxx sorry to hear that! Hope its not mumps and all will be well soon :hugs:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks everyone! I hope everyone is okay! 

Jelly Sorry to hear that, he’s in the best place! (I hope you did ovulate and you are 5dpo!) 

MME: don’t lose hope, maybe you have already ovulated if they’ve gone stark white? I only usually get stark white ones when I have ovulated! Do you chart?


----------



## mme

Laurarebecca - sounds like your appointment went well. Best get on with dtd good luck !

No I don’t temp I never have, I’m up at all times so didn’t think it would be worth doing ? 

Jelly that sounds promising good luck, sorry to hear about your little boy hope he’s feeling better soon.


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> Glad the appointment went well @laurarebecca1
> 
> I’ve been in hospital with my 5 year old the last 24 hours. GP sent us up because he has swelling that could’ve been a skull infection. It’s been very scary but ultrasound showed inflammation of the salivary gland and raised lymph nodes which could mean mumps. He’s been vaccinated for it when he was younger but they’re still going to run tests for it.
> He’s had IV antibiotics though and is a lot better than he was yesterday.
> Still got my husband to pack my Ava bracelet when he went home to get our things. Didn’t want to lose data :haha:
> My temps have continued rising and it looks like I’m 5DPO. The temp has actually gone even higher than it did when I was briefly pregnant in July. Not sure that means much at 5DPO and still don’t trust my body not to be tricking me!

Awww no hope your little boy ok fingers crossed it's not mumps tho he is in best place, sounds promising for 5dpo fingers crossed this is it xx

AFM I'm so sicky and stressed remember I said about dd harming herself I thought we resolved it and she was fine well turns out she still been doing it :cry: :cry: I cried for 2 hours straight last night thinking why could she not talk to me? Is it me? I'm so stressed over her and the spotting I'm still getting aswell xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh no @tdog :hugs: so sorry you're having a rough time at the moment.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@jellybeanxx So sorry to hear! Hope he gets to feeling better real quick and they figure out what is causing it. @tdog :( So sorry to hear this. That has to be so frustrating and scary. Sorry to hear you are still spotting as well. I hope it stops soon!


----------



## tdog

Thank you ladies I'm in a bit of stress bubble atm don't no what I want to do what to say in case wrong xx


----------



## mme

Tdog sorry you are going through this, not good and the stress can’t be helping either. Could you take your dd away from the house for the day just you two to talk ? Has she seen gp ? I hope for yours and her sake this can be sorted very soon you poor things :hug:


So I’ve done another opk this eve Cd16 and nothing ! Strange thing is I have a lot of clear watery cm mixed with a tiny bit of ewcm. Either I’ve not ovulated or I missed is cd11 which would make me 5dpo.


----------



## Katzoemac

Hi all, ive been keeping myself busy recently, keeping my mind off this cycle bec i was thinking i cant be pregnant because we may have done it too late, but so if my opk was positive jan7, shouldnt i have my period already by jan 23? I lost my calendar bec i had to reset factory settings on my phone and i had it there i wasnt even thinking..... but my cycles are very regular at 29 days...rarely 28 maybe 1-2 times a month....


----------



## Katzoemac

Tdog im so sorry .... i hope he is ok.....


----------



## tdog

Thank you ladies :flower: yes she has been to gp she sees a councillor at the school also but I'm going to take her out a for a few hours, think she just dwelling what her dad said to her, tbh I would what parent would call their hormonal 14 year old fat :cry:

on another note which made me chuckle a little, my 4 year old has been telling the school I'm having a girl :pink: :rofl: think he nos some thing I don't lol xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tdog I’m so sorry you’re going through this! Thinking of you!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Tdog I’m so sorry you’re going through this! Thinking of you!

Thank you lovely :flower: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

MME how sensitive are your opks? I have 2 different types - the blue ones are less sensitive so if I hadn’t had been using the green ones I wouldn’t have known I had ovulated. I missed the peak between 3:30pm on cd 15 and 7pm cd 16. 
I’m wondering if you just missed it. Have you got a picture of your opks in order?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Anyone else started showing ridiculously early? All of a sudden i have a pot belly thats popped out! Im only 5 weeks!


----------



## mme

laurarebecca1 said:


> MME how sensitive are your opks? I have 2 different types - the blue ones are less sensitive so if I hadn’t had been using the green ones I wouldn’t have known I had ovulated. I missed the peak between 3:30pm on cd 15 and 7pm cd 16.
> I’m wondering if you just missed it. Have you got a picture of your opks in order?
> 
> View attachment 1053782

I have the green ones ics and got clearblue 2 days ago. Here is yesterday’s top and this mornings, maybe I didn’t miss it ? CD17 today though never has it been this late !


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Anyone else started showing ridiculously early? All of a sudden i have a pot belly thats popped out! Im only 5 weeks!

Yep I was showing at 5-6 weeks xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog that sounds really stressful, can’t believe her Dad said that! That’s horrendous! At least she’s got a wonderful Mam looking after her. How’s your bleeding today?

We’re finally out of hospital. Had a stressful day yesterday when they transferred us to a different hospital and wanted to keep him in for another couple of days. I think they were being over cautious. Eventually the specialist came to see him and was happy for him to go home on oral antibiotics. He’s so much better today after a night in his own bed.
I’m very happy to be back with my 2 year old as well. It was hard on all of us being separated!

My chart is still rocketing. My temps haven’t been this high in the whole time I’ve been TTC. No idea what’s going on! Hoping it’s a good sign.


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog that sounds really stressful, can’t believe her Dad said that! That’s horrendous! At least she’s got a wonderful Mam looking after her. How’s your bleeding today?
> 
> We’re finally out of hospital. Had a stressful day yesterday when they transferred us to a different hospital and wanted to keep him in for another couple of days. I think they were being over cautious. Eventually the specialist came to see him and was happy for him to go home on oral antibiotics. He’s so much better today after a night in his own bed.
> I’m very happy to be back with my 2 year old as well. It was hard on all of us being separated!
> 
> My chart is still rocketing. My temps haven’t been this high in the whole time I’ve been TTC. No idea what’s going on! Hoping it’s a good sign.
> 
> View attachment 1053787

Awww hun I'm so glad lo is on the mend it's always nice to get back into your own bed :) oh I'm hoping it a good sign for you fingers crossed it is :) xx

Bleeding still there but still spotting Beth is a lot better today from what I saw of her before she went to school lol but my mates offered to take her out tomorrow for a few hours just to see if she will open up more, if there is just that on her mind or something else xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

@jellybeanxx Glad to hear you're home and he is on the mend. Your charts looking fab! Fx!! :dust:

@tdog thats nice of your friend. Hope she manages to get through to your her. Hope the spotting stops soon for you!
Glad I'm not the only one.. i look at least 3 months:haha:


----------



## laurarebecca1

mme said:


> I have the green ones ics and got clearblue 2 days ago. Here is yesterday’s top and this mornings, maybe I didn’t miss it ? CD17 today though never has it been this late !
> 
> View attachment 1053785

Oooo maybe good luck!


----------



## laurarebecca1

A question:

My friend has a period maybe 2 times a year. 
She thinks she ovulates every month (she doesn’t test or anything) is this possible? I always thought that if you ovulate you have a period roughly 2 weeks later (depending on your LP)


----------



## mme

Just got a flashing smiley ! So happy I didn’t miss it !
So if I had 2 dominant folicles on 20th both measuring 15mm they could be between 20-25mm now even more when I do ov. Come on let this be my month


----------



## tdog

mme said:


> Just got a flashing smiley ! So happy I didn’t miss it !
> So if I had 2 dominant folicles on 20th both measuring 15mm they could be between 20-25mm now even more when I do ov. Come on let this be my month

Fingers crossed well everything crossed for you :) xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi my name is Dannii just thought I'd say hi. Congrats on all you pregnant ladies. 
Was wondering if any if you had shooting pains and achey breasts during the 2ww. 

I keep getting shooting pain in my right breast and it's also achey and sore to touch. I'm only about 2 or 3dpo so I don't want to get my hopes up to much. 
Was just wondering if any of you had any symptoms b4 you got ure BFP? 
So to jump in on this thread hope u don't mind. 
My left breast feels normal it's just my right one that is tender and having the shooting pains. Nipple feels very tender to. 
With my DD who is now 6 years old one of the first symptoms was achey breasts and I got a BFP a day b4 AF was due. Like I said I don't want to get my hopes up to much. I wish I cud fast forward these 2 weeks. Really hope i get a bfp soon. I'm gonna try and hold off from testing for as long as I can. 
I got a positive opk on Tuesday and Monday Tuesday and Wednesday I was in alot of discomfort. Felt like AF was gonna start but it was ovulation pains. All that's gone now. And yesterday I had no pain. 
Breast was only hurting a little past night but as today's gone on its gotten more and more intense. 
Don't really wanna be symptom spotting for fear of being disappointed. 
Any advice wud be great.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Yeyyhh MME! Woohoo! I always wondered if the later you ovulate the better? Does anyone know?


----------



## mme

laurarebecca1 said:


> Yeyyhh MME! Woohoo! I always wondered if the later you ovulate the better? Does anyone know?

In this case it’s better for me, last few cycles I’ve been ovulating on CD11, I went for my fertility scan on CD12 this cycle and folicles were only 15mm so the egg wouldn’t have been mature enough, I have ov pains now so i wouldn’t be surprised if I get a negative in the morning. My nipples are so sore too so all the usual ov signs for me right now.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Hi Dannii welcome! I get sore boobs in the run up to AF so for me it’s not a bfp symptom! But good luck!

AFM: on my third day of +opk so FF changed my o day to today. I tested at 5pm and it was negative but then tested again at 9pm and it’s pisitive again. I’m quite glad cos we managed to get another bd in!


----------



## jellybeanxx

laurarebecca1 said:


> A question:
> 
> My friend has a period maybe 2 times a year.
> She thinks she ovulates every month (she doesn’t test or anything) is this possible? I always thought that if you ovulate you have a period roughly 2 weeks later (depending on your LP)

Unless she was pregnant, then she’d be having period roughly 10-16 days after ovulation, depending on her LP. The progesterone drop if the egg doesn’t fertilise causes the lining to shed (period). 
Why does she still think she’s ovulating?!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Yay @mme so glad you’re finally ovulating! 

I’m 7DPO and very slight temp dip this morning. Soooo desperate to start testing!


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi my name is Dannii just thought I'd say hi. Congrats on all you pregnant ladies.
> Was wondering if any if you had shooting pains and achey breasts during the 2ww.
> 
> I keep getting shooting pain in my right breast and it's also achey and sore to touch. I'm only about 2 or 3dpo so I don't want to get my hopes up to much.
> Was just wondering if any of you had any symptoms b4 you got ure BFP?
> So to jump in on this thread hope u don't mind.
> My left breast feels normal it's just my right one that is tender and having the shooting pains. Nipple feels very tender to.
> With my DD who is now 6 years old one of the first symptoms was achey breasts and I got a BFP a day b4 AF was due. Like I said I don't want to get my hopes up to much. I wish I cud fast forward these 2 weeks. Really hope i get a bfp soon. I'm gonna try and hold off from testing for as long as I can.
> I got a positive opk on Tuesday and Monday Tuesday and Wednesday I was in alot of discomfort. Felt like AF was gonna start but it was ovulation pains. All that's gone now. And yesterday I had no pain.
> Breast was only hurting a little past night but as today's gone on its gotten more and more intense.
> Don't really wanna be symptom spotting for fear of being disappointed.
> Any advice wud be great.

:hi: dannii I always had achy boobs before af but this time they were intense also my back was killing me aswell which I didn't have before af but didn't really have any other symptoms be for bfp, good luck hun xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> Unless she was pregnant, then she’d be having period roughly 10-16 days after ovulation, depending on her LP. The progesterone drop if the egg doesn’t fertilise causes the lining to shed (period).
> Why does she still think she’s ovulating?!

She isn’t trying! We were having a discussion and was sure she was right! I thought she was wrong!


----------



## laurarebecca1

My opks are still positive; what on Earth is going on? 4 days now! Has anyone had this?


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 I might’ve missed you saying it because the last few days have been chaos, but did you ever take another pregnancy test?


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @laurarebecca1 I might’ve missed you saying it because the last few days have been chaos, but did you ever take another pregnancy test?

I literally just took one and it’s negative, completely white no Evaps. Today’s opk is positive but lighter than last 2 days, I’m putting yesterday as o day! 

Are you going to test tomorrow?


----------



## jellybeanxx

laurarebecca1 said:


> I literally just took one and it’s negative, completely white no Evaps. Today’s opk is positive but lighter than last 2 days, I’m putting yesterday as o day!
> 
> Are you going to test tomorrow?

I’ll only be 8DPO so I probably shouldn’t, I’m so tempted though :blush:
Glad you’ve got a clearer idea of your ovulation now. 2WW time! Hope it passes quickly for you.


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> I’ll only be 8DPO so I probably shouldn’t, I’m so tempted though :blush:
> Glad you’ve got a clearer idea of your ovulation now. 2WW time! Hope it passes quickly for you.

1dpo and with all these tests sitting in my drawer...I will be starting early!

Good luck if you wish to test tomorrow ;)


----------



## mme

laurarebecca1 said:


> 1dpo and with all these tests sitting in my drawer...I will be starting early!
> 
> Good luck if you wish to test tomorrow ;)

We are 1 day apart, positive opk this morning and very strong ov pains this afternoon followed by a negative opk. Hoping this is both our month !


----------



## laurarebecca1

mme said:


> We are 1 day apart, positive opk this morning and very strong ov pains this afternoon followed by a negative opk. Hoping this is both our month !

Woohoo! When do you plan on testing? X


----------



## mme

laurarebecca1 said:


> Woohoo! When do you plan on testing? X

Around 8dpo knowing me ! What about you ? X


----------



## Suggerhoney

laurarebecca1 said:


> Hi Dannii welcome! I get sore boobs in the run up to AF so for me it’s not a bfp symptom! But good luck!
> 
> AFM: on my third day of +opk so FF changed my o day to today. I tested at 5pm and it was negative but then tested again at 9pm and it’s pisitive again. I’m quite glad cos we managed to get another bd in!

Thank you hon. I'm due AF until 6th 7th or 8th Feb. B4 I had the contraceptive implant put in I never got achey boobs b4 AF. But the implant in I got Achey breasts alot. That's another reason I had it removed. 
I had it removed and all breast pain was gone and AF came 2 days after having it removed. 
Good luck to you. I had my positive opk Tuesday afternoon. Hope you get ure BFP


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> :hi: dannii I always had achy boobs before af but this time they were intense also my back was killing me aswell which I didn't have before af but didn't really have any other symptoms be for bfp, good luck hun xx

Thank you so much. I'm not due on until 6th 7th 8th of Feb. My right breast was very painful last night it was like someone slicing it with a knife. Still achey today but haven't had the shooting pains today. Thank you for letting me join u all.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hello @Suggerhoney I find it so interesting how the implant seems to effect women differently. I didn’t have periods at all on it. I don’t think I had any hormonal symptoms but looking back, I don’t think my moods were good on it. I think the first time I ever had achey boobs was from the day before I found out I was pregnant with my first son.
Good luck with this cycle!


----------



## tdog

I have everything crossed for those going to test soon them those who are in their tww now yet I'll keep my eyes peeled for you all xoxox


----------



## Convie

hey girls sorry I haven't been around this month, my partner was working my fertile day so I went down to see him, booked a hotel and we DTD we also spent a lot of time relaxing in the spa so I thought I'd carry that relaxation on through the TWW in hope it helps so I avoided everything pregnancy related I also stopped temping and everything. 
sadly 13 dpo and I caved and took a test, took a digi so I didn't obsess over line eyes and it's negative so avoiding everything clearly didn't work :lol: feeling very discouraged though


----------



## laurarebecca1

mme said:


> Around 8dpo knowing me ! What about you ? X

Yup about the same! Good luck!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Convie so sorry for the BFN! You’re not out until AF but it’s definitely disheartening to get that negative.

My temp has started dipping the last couple of days. 8DPO now and not got a lot of hope, but even if I do get AF soon at least I’ll know that my body managed to ovulate.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Sorry about the bfn convie! We also tried to laid back approach and didn’t work for us either...

Jelly did you test? What does your chart look like?


----------



## tdog

:hi: ladies 

@Convie sorry for the bfn your not out until af shows up fingers crossed for you. Xx

@jellybeanxx I have everything crossed for you 8dpo for a drop brilliant unusual xx

had another scan today just for reassurance and took my 7 year old as he hasn't seen baby, baby was curled in a ball, she showed us the legs and between them and couldn't see a penis or anything she said she thinks girl but can't be 100% sure as I'm still very early for gender lol omg these 2 weeks want to hurry up :rofl: xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

jellybeanxx said:


> Hello @Suggerhoney I find it so interesting how the implant seems to effect women differently. I didn’t have periods at all on it. I don’t think I had any hormonal symptoms but looking back, I don’t think my moods were good on it. I think the first time I ever had achey boobs was from the day before I found out I was pregnant with my first son.
> Good luck with this cycle!

Hi hon. Yep i was really moody on it as well and when I had it removed my moods changed and was more like my bubbly self. However the last few days I've been a moody so and so lol. I've just looked at my period tracking app and I'm not due AF until the 7th. Hope she don't show. Good luck to you. Good luck to all of us ttc.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies So I just checked my tracker app which tracks AF and ovulation. Anyway I'm not due AF till 7th Feb and my booby started aching on Thursday 2 weeks b4 my AF. I had achey breasts with my DD. That was one of my first symptoms b4 I got a positive pregnancy test. 
My temps have been raised since ovulation and have not gone down to wait it normally is. It's a low grade fever. But I feel well other than the sniffles. 
Checked cervix position and it's kind of low ish or shud I say medium because it's not supper low but u can feel it. It's hard and I know this is gross and i do apologise for the TMI but it feels wet. 
I'm pretty sure I'm out this month because i read that if ure pregnant the cervix is high and soft so looks like I'm out:confused:


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> :hi: ladies
> 
> @Convie sorry for the bfn your not out until af shows up fingers crossed for you. Xx
> 
> @jellybeanxx I have everything crossed for you 8dpo for a drop brilliant unusual xx
> 
> had another scan today just for reassurance and took my 7 year old as he hasn't seen baby, baby was curled in a ball, she showed us the legs and between them and couldn't see a penis or anything she said she thinks girl but can't be 100% sure as I'm still very early for gender lol omg these 2 weeks want to hurry up :rofl: xx

Awwww so lovely hun. If I do get pregnant and that's a big if because I'm 39 so not sure if I'm to old. Hope I'm not and despretly want to get pregnant. If I do I'm not sure if I'll find out the sex. I mite let it be a surprise. Mind you tho I'm not sure if I'll be able to say no to the sonographer I'll be itching to know. 
I know I'm jumping the gun alot because I've got to get pregnant first. 
If it does turn out I am pregnant I'm gonna be so shocked.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Having very mild cramps low down in my belly in the middle and toward the right. Also mild twinges in lower back. Maybe AF is gonna show early???


----------



## tdog

@Suggerhoney your not to old at all my nan had my mam at 45, I wasn't sure weather to find out this time but my kids so desperately want to no and now oh and I have talked and thought about it we want to no also :) I have everything crossed that you do fall pregnant soon xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck to all those in the tww! :dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> @Suggerhoney your not to old at all my nan had my mam at 45, I wasn't sure weather to find out this time but my kids so desperately want to no and now oh and I have talked and thought about it we want to no also :) I have everything crossed that you do fall pregnant soon xx

Thank you hon. 
I really hope that I'm worrying over nothing and get my BFP. I'm not sure if cervix position is deffo no. 
Maybe it goes softer and higher later on. I'm only on cycle day 18 and 3 or 4dpo so it may be to early to be checking down there. Ewwww lol. 
I feel so hot all the time. Just waiting for hubby to get back with the new thermometer so I can see if my temp is still raised. 
It's been raised since I ovulated and I read that that's a good sign. 
Got such a feeling I'm out tho.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Getting a little pain in around the right overy area but not ovulating because I've already ovulated. I know that because I got a positive OPK. So not sure why it's all crampy in that area again. It's only mild cramping. Have mild lower back ache to. And right boob still hurts. 
Maybe the witch is gonna show early. If I'm not preganat then I really hope she shows early so can get ttc sooner. 

I feel so bad because I know it can take so many ladies years to fall pregnant. I don't wanna come across as being insensitive. 

I know I'm being really impatient but I'm 40 in December so in a bit of a hurry with the ol body clock ticking away.
I feel blessed to already have kids but I've been wanting a baby so bad for the last 2 years so I really hope it happens and doesn't take to long. 
Sigh. 

I guess i shudnt count myself out yet because it's still early and I'm only out if the witch shows up.
If i am pregnant I'm gonna be totaly Jaw on floor shocked. 
My DD wants a little sister and my DS wants a brother so I will prob have to find out the sex if it does happen because they will want to know. 
I wudnt be bothered with the sex as long as I get a healthy baby. 

Keeping it all crossed for all you other ladies TTC. 
Thank you all for ure replys.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Momof2onetube said:


> Good luck to all those in the tww! :dust:

Thank you


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> @Suggerhoney your not to old at all my nan had my mam at 45, I wasn't sure weather to find out this time but my kids so desperately want to no and now oh and I have talked and thought about it we want to no also :) I have everything crossed that you do fall pregnant soon xx

How's ure pregnancy going hon? It's so exciting isn't it watching ure bump grow and stuff. It's just magical.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just took my temp and it's still over 37c. It's been like this since ovulation and hasn't gotten any lower. My normal temp is 36c.
My cold has gone today and it was only a mild cold mainly blocked nose.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Back pain getting a little worse and belly cramping but seems to be around the right hand side so weird. With AF it's always in the middle and going round both sides also with AF pains are much much worse. My back feels like it's twinging with pain if that makes sense. 
Oh I dunno maybe it is just AF and she is gonna show earlier and the app is wrong. 
Had positive opk on Tuesday morning and it was negative when I re tried in evening so I know I ovulated either Tuesday or Wednesday. 

My whole heart goes out to those poor ladies that have to go through this 2ww month after month after month because it's horrible. 

I told myself I wudnt do all this symptom spotting b4 we started trying but when the symptoms are so obvious it's hard to just ignore them.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ok gonna shut up now I've written way to much. I do apologies ladies. I'm quite a anxious person as I suffer with Bipoler type 2.


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Suggerhoney i had back pain as a symptom in tww, I chalked it up to AF coming, but nope! Good luck hun :dust:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Look at this awful PINK evap that popped up a few hours after I took this test! This is a FRRR!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Momof2onetube said:


> @Suggerhoney i had back pain as a symptom in tww, I chalked it up to AF coming, but nope! Good luck hun :dust:

Thanks hun. 
Yeah the pain has got worse. It feels simular to when I ovulated it's around the right overy area and feels pinchy. Also getting twingy pains on the left hand side. 
Lower back ache feels kind of like AF but I'm on on cycle day 18 and ovulated on day 13 or 14 so not due AF till 7th Feb. 
Still got right boob pain and weird. 
Yellow cm
And just took my resting temp as been sat just relaxing today and it's 38.2c I'm not unwell I feel fine. 
Cervix low and hard but I've been told that the cervix sometimes don't rise until after ure BFP. 
A lady told me she was pregnant and b4 her BFP her cervix was low and firm. 

So maybe I'm not out just yet. 
Not gonna bother checking cervix any More. 
My husband said lately I've been a moody so and so hahaha. 
Breasts have been itching a bit as well. 
Also my back ache hurts around the pelvis area at the back on the right. 

Really told myself I wudnt symptom spot. But I just can't help it. Esp when you feel quite uncomfortable. 
Gonna wait till a day b4 my period is due b4 i test. It's gonna be hard but I'm gonna try my hardest not to give in.


----------



## Suggerhoney

laurarebecca1 said:


> Look at this awful PINK evap that popped up a few hours after I took this test! This is a FRRR!
> 
> View attachment 1054075
> View attachment 1054076
> View attachment 1054077

I can see a line on the first 2. It's deffo there


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog so glad the scan went well and you got a little clue about the sex! Exciting!

@laurarebecca1 evaps are the worst! How long did you leave the test when you first did it? Could it have come up within 10 mins and you missed it?

@Suggerhoney I wouldn’t go by cervical position, it can change throughout the day and doesn’t always go high straight away in pregnancy. 
With the tracker you’re using, what info are you putting it? Is it just based on dates? It might not be right for your cycle especially if you’ve just come off birth control.

I just tested (because I have no self control) thought maybe I could see something but it’ll just be pure hope as usual!
Here’s the test and my chart...


----------



## Momof2onetube

Your chart looks promising @jellybeanxx :dust: 
AFM, found baby with my doppler today! I can finally rest til my next scan next week :)


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> How's ure pregnancy going hon? It's so exciting isn't it watching ure bump grow and stuff. It's just magical.

Yea it's going ok hun just been bleeding here and their but they not concerned I no I had bloat early on and now think might be baby :) xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@laurarebecca1 My evaps with FRER all disappeared after sitting and drying. I also could never get them on cam. You sure that is an evap? Looks BFP to me!

My positives dried darker.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @laurarebecca1 My evaps with FRER all disappeared after sitting and drying. I also could never get them on cam. You sure that is an evap? Looks BFP to me!
> 
> My positives dried darker.

It is so dark and pink it’s unreal, the test is much clearer in real life. It was a good few hours after though, this is a FRRR not a FRER!


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog so glad the scan went well and you got a little clue about the sex! Exciting!
> 
> @laurarebecca1 evaps are the worst! How long did you leave the test when you first did it? Could it have come up within 10 mins and you missed it?
> 
> @Suggerhoney I wouldn’t go by cervical position, it can change throughout the day and doesn’t always go high straight away in pregnancy.
> With the tracker you’re using, what info are you putting it? Is it just based on dates? It might not be right for your cycle especially if you’ve just come off birth control.
> 
> I just tested (because I have no self control) thought maybe I could see something but it’ll just be pure hope as usual!
> Here’s the test and my chart...
> 
> View attachment 1054083
> View attachment 1054085

I feel like I can see something but it’s a bit blurry! Your chart looks amazing!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 will test again tomorrow and try to get another picture. A bit worried about the temp dips though and hoping it picks up tomorrow! Will you be testing again? I’ve had a few evaps and never had one that’s been dark. Not tried the rapid response though.


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @laurarebecca1 will test again tomorrow and try to get another picture. A bit worried about the temp dips though and hoping it picks up tomorrow! Will you be testing again? I’ve had a few evaps and never had one that’s been dark. Not tried the rapid response though.

Look forward to seeing your test tomorrow!
I’ve got a FRER but wanted to save it for this cycle. Might take it tomorrow instead...will decide in the morning


----------



## Suggerhoney

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog so glad the scan went well and you got a little clue about the sex! Exciting!
> 
> @laurarebecca1 evaps are the worst! How long did you leave the test when you first did it? Could it have come up within 10 mins and you missed it?
> 
> @Suggerhoney I wouldn’t go by cervical position, it can change throughout the day and doesn’t always go high straight away in pregnancy.
> With the tracker you’re using, what info are you putting it? Is it just based on dates? It might not be right for your cycle especially if you’ve just come off birth control.
> 
> I just tested (because I have no self control) thought maybe I could see something but it’ll just be pure hope as usual!
> Here’s the test and my chart...
> 
> View attachment 1054083
> View attachment 1054085

Thank you hun. 
Yeah I just put in my last period which is the first period I had after being on birth control. 
My cycles used to be 32 days b4 I was on birth control. 
I definitely ovulated on either Tuesday or Wednesday I got a positive opk Tuesday morning then did another at night and was completly negative. Also has the ovulation pains on Monday Tuesday and Wednesday. They all vanished on Thursday then Friday the sore booby started. 
Still very sore to the touch now. 
And got back ache but it's more in the pelvis in the back than my actual back. Getting loads of weird twinges in both overys now. It's like pinching I can't really explain it. 
Been very very very thirsty today. I had 4 drinks one after the other because I just cudnt satsify that thirst. 
My temp is still raised which is weird. I did a opk yesterday and even tho it was still faint it was darker than the one I did after I got my positive one on Tuesday evening. 
I'm holding out on testing now. I'm only on cycle day 18 so don't think my AF wud be due yet. 
Some womon don't have periods on the implant but I had them the whole time in was on it and my cycle was 27 to 28 days. 
I was told when they removed the implant that the hormone in it leaves ure body after 24 hours. And that fertility returns to normal very quickly. 
Not gonna get my hopes up to much tho. 
Ure the 3rd person now that's told me not to rely on CP so that's giving me some hope. Thank you so much.


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> Yea it's going ok hun just been bleeding here and their but they not concerned I no I had bloat early on and now think might be baby :) xx

Bless ha hun. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months. It's so exciting. I just love being pregnant. Don't enjoy all the aches and pains of it but love watching the bump grow.


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Look at this awful PINK evap that popped up a few hours after I took this test! This is a FRRR!
> 
> View attachment 1054075
> View attachment 1054076
> View attachment 1054077

How on earth did I miss this lol :blush: that is far to pink to be a evap my frrr looked like that at first looks like a bfp, but It does make you question if it was a few hours later tho oh I have everything crossed xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

So this is a FRER taken with FMU, what do you guys think? It’s very faint but I can defo see it


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 I can definitely see that!! What CD are you now?

Here’s my daily test and chart pics :haha:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jelly I think I can see something! Can you take a picture a bit further away? 

I’m 5 days past the first positive opk but had positives since then so honestly no idea what’s going on. I’m worried it’s left over from everything that’s happened the last 2 cycles.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 are you going to see a doctor about it? Hope you get some answers soon!

Here’s another photo...


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @laurarebecca1 are you going to see a doctor about it? Hope you get some answers soon!
> 
> Here’s another photo...
> 
> View attachment 1054123

Yup I can see something on that! I’m going to keep testing I think and see what happens and then go doctors maybe, I need to go buy more tests


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 & @jellybeanxx I see something on both your tests how exciting :) xx


----------



## Ttc.baby2

jellybeanxx said:


> @laurarebecca1 are you going to see a doctor about it? Hope you get some answers soon!
> 
> Here’s another photo...
> 
> View attachment 1054123

There's 100% pink line on both tests...xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@laurarebecca1 5 days since first ovulation test? How strange. It does look BFP to me but if you got a positive ovulation test 5 days ago that would be to early right? 

@jellybeanxx I think I see a faint bfp on those. Exciting! Hope it darkens up!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @laurarebecca1 5 days since first ovulation test? How strange. It does look BFP to me but if you got a positive ovulation test 5 days ago that would be to early right?
> 
> @jellybeanxx I think I see a faint bfp on those. Exciting! Hope it darkens up!

This is why I worry it’s left over from last cycle or something? I had varying levels of opks since cd6 so honestly have no idea what’s going on


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@laurarebecca1 Wow. You always use those OPK tests? Are they always like that? Some of them look close even at OPK day 6 and then again at CD 10.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @laurarebecca1 Wow. You always use those OPK tests? Are they always like that? Some of them look close even at OPK day 6 and then again at CD 10.

These are the ones I always use, they have never been this close this many times. This is what led me to do the test the other day in the first place...


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@laurarebecca1 I had a positive OPK for a whole week probably would have been two weeks had I kept testing the cycle I got my BFP. Hoping you get a definite soon!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Taken just now at the 5 minute mark...


----------



## laurarebecca1

This is it dried


----------



## mme

That looks positive Laura ! Can’t wait to see the next test x


----------



## mrsmummy2

@laurarebecca1 definitely looks bfp to me!! :happydance:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Glad it’s not just me seeing it! Will be testing tomorrow. 
I’m hoping this is a new pregnancy but I’m just worried about dates.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Definitely a positive @laurarebecca1 hope it gets darker tomorrow and keeping everything crossed for a positive outcome for you!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Ahh I’m actually quite scared, not sure what dpo I am. 
Have just done another one and it’s positive too albeit lighter, didn’t hold pee as long and had more drinks!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

BFP @laurarebecca1 Woot!


----------



## tdog

:happydance: :happydance: @laurarebecca1 I deffo see that can't wait for your next one xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

This mornings are disappointing - faint line is there but much lighter than the one yesterday.
Might try evening again and see...
Not feeling hopeful
It was quite dark when I took the photo this morning haha
Can’t even get the FRER to show up on photo


----------



## jellybeanxx

Give your doctor a call @laurarebecca1 you’re definitely getting BFPs but as you’re worried about the timing, they should do blood tests for you.

I tested again this morning. I’m sure I can see something but it’s no darker than yesterday. Feeling quite sick this morning but that might just be a pre AF thing. I’m 10DPO and AF is due tomorrow. Would be hoping for a definite line now. 
Photos are same test with and without flash.


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> Give your doctor a call @laurarebecca1 you’re definitely getting BFPs but as you’re worried about the timing, they should do blood tests for you.
> 
> I tested again this morning. I’m sure I can see something but it’s no darker than yesterday. Feeling quite sick this morning but that might just be a pre AF thing. I’m 10DPO and AF is due tomorrow. Would be hoping for a definite line now.
> Photos are same test with and without flash.
> 
> View attachment 1054246
> View attachment 1054248

I can see that, is that an Asda test?

I’m trying to get hold of my doctors to see if they can fit me in


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 I'm still seeing lines on that test my fmu was always rubbish my afternoon or evening was always better xx

@jellybeanxx I'm also seeing a line on yours xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @laurarebecca1 I'm still seeing lines on that test my fmu was always rubbish my afternoon or evening was always better xx
> 
> @jellybeanxx I'm also seeing a line on yours xx

This gives me hope tdog...have you got any comparison photos from morning and afternoon?

still worth a call to the doctors to find out what’s going on.

That test yesterday was sooo pink and clear :( will be doing another one same time as yesterday.


----------



## laurarebecca1

My doctor wanted to see me right away so I’m booked in this morning...will update


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> My doctor wanted to see me right away so I’m booked in this morning...will update

Good luck hunni :) I'll upload them photos in a bit xx


----------



## tdog

Morning


afternoon more evening


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Morning
> View attachment 1054261
> 
> 
> afternoon more evening
> 
> View attachment 1054262

Wow okay that’s crazy!


----------



## Convie

i see the line laura good luck at doctors!


----------



## Convie

period started today, I'm feeling extra poopy this month I think because at 10dpo I had sharp pains down there, like I couldn't move my right foot so painful, which was bad considering I was driving, I had to pull over on the side of the road, I thought maybe implantation, and now my period is here and its a weird one, its more clots than blood at the moment, and I just feel like it tried to implant but my lining is so effed up thanks to adeno that it didn't let it! 
oh also partner is sailing for 3 months so thats great no more TTC until hes back.
urgh I'm just frustrated, I swear I just come on here to rant, sorry girls


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It is okay @Convie Rant away! So sorry to hear this. HUGS! 

@laurarebecca1 Hope you get some good answers today or some blood work or something! 

@jellybeanxx I can't really see yours but that may be my laptop being silly. Glad others can! I am sooooo rooting for you!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 its a Morrison’s one. Going to try and get a FRER for tomorrow if AF hasn’t arrived. I hope your appointment goes well!

@Convie I’m sorry for AF and that you’ve got 3 months not being able to try now. Rant away, we’re always here!

@Hoping4numbr3 dont worry, I’m not sure I see it either! I’m 10DPO today and I think the earliest I’ve ever had a proper positive is 11DPO so trying not to lose hope yet! 

@tdog how are you feeling? Is your daughter doing better now?


----------



## tdog

:hugs: @Convie we are all here to listen xx

@jelly I didn't get a decent line on a morrisons/asda till 18/19dpo these tests are 18/19dpo xx



Beths doing ok now think the time out has done her good, afm I'm still spotting here and their but have another scan on Friday to see how bub is doing xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies sorry I didn't come on here yesterday. I decided to give my house a really good clean because I was fed up of thinking about pregnancy because I just know I'm gonna be In for a disappointment. 

I thought I was 6 or 7dpo but according to FF I'm only 5dpo. I took a pregnancy test last night and was BFN but if FF is accurate then it's way to early to be testing. Plus it was a very cheap test. 

All my symptoms have gone. My right boob is still a bit tender but not as bad. 
Only thing I noticed last night was a very heightened sence of smell. Like I cud smell everything that everyone else cudnt smell. I know that can be a sign but I really do not think this is my month. AF not due till the 7th Feb so still ages away. I'll add my chart so u ladies can see. My temp is still on the high side. Been like that for a week now. I had my positive opk a week ago.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Suggerhoney I’ve been thinking back to when I had the implant removed and I remember getting loads of pregnancy symptoms. I spoke to others on here about it who’d had the same and apparently it’s something that can happen. Hopefully you get that BFP soon!

@tdog that’s reassuring to know about the supermarket tests! Glad Beth is doing okay and I hope your scan on Friday goes well!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Just been to the loo and I’m spotting. Think AF is on the way :cry:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Hi guys, ended up being sent to A+E...they tested all my organs and ran lots of tests. Turns out I’m not pregnant so all those tests are false positives :( but clean bill of health otherwise so that’s good.

I’m going to assume I ovulated on the last day of the +opk making me 4dpo today and will wait until after the weekend to test...

Thanks for the support x

Sorry Jelly :( how many dpo are you?


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 I’m 10DPO so AF due tomorrow. Getting lots of cramping now.
Sorry to hear about the false positives. Did they say what your hcg levels were? I’ve heard of some people who have slightly higher levels normally so will get faint positives even when they’re not pregnant.
Glad you were thoroughly checked out though and have a clean bill of health!


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 I'm glad they checked you out sorry about the false positives tho xx

@jellybeanxx thanks hun I can't wait to see s/he again then I find out 2 weeks tomorrow xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

They didn’t say what it was but all good cos it’s nearly time to start testing for this cycle and no worries about dates.

Ahh good luck jelly. I hope af doesn’t show!


----------



## Suggerhoney

jellybeanxx said:


> @Suggerhoney I’ve been thinking back to when I had the implant removed and I remember getting loads of pregnancy symptoms. I spoke to others on here about it who’d had the same and apparently it’s something that can happen. Hopefully you get that BFP soon!
> 
> @tdog that’s reassuring to know about the supermarket tests! Glad Beth is doing okay and I hope your scan on Friday goes well!


Yes hon I read about that to but mainly from that started trying rite away and hadn't even had a period with it out. I didn't wanna start trying until after I had a period with it out. 
My period came 2 days after removel new it was coming because the night b4 had the cramps. Then when I woke up I was flooded out. It was a 4 day very very heavy period. 
Then I brought the opks just to see if I'm ovulating and got my positive a week ago. 
I guess I shudnt count myself out just yet as it's very very early. Still got over a week toll AF due. 
Getting loads of light yellow creamy CM like really goooeeey and gross. Ewwww lol
I just don't understand why my temp is so elevated. My normol temp is 36c and it's been over 37c for about a week. Anything above 37 is classed as a low grade fever and I'm not unwell. It's so weird. 
I did read that some womon get pregnant strait away after getting implant out. Like some of them didn't even wait for that first period they just started trying as soon as it was out then 3 weeks later found out they were pregnant. 
I really wanted to wait for that first propper period because I've had a few misscariges. 
Guess I've just got to be patient and wait it out.


----------



## Suggerhoney

laurarebecca1 said:


> They didn’t say what it was but all good cos it’s nearly time to start testing for this cycle and no worries about dates.
> 
> Ahh good luck jelly. I hope af doesn’t show!

Oh no I'm so sorry about the false positives. I was just about to comment on one of ure test photos then I see this. I'm so sorry. Sending hugs


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> @laurarebecca1 I'm glad they checked you out sorry about the false positives tho xx
> 
> @jellybeanxx thanks hun I can't wait to see s/he again then I find out 2 weeks tomorrow xx

So exciting hon. Are you wanting a boy or a girl or are you not bothered? Hope ure scan goes really well.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jellybean
I hope that old witch stays away hon. I've got it all crossed for you. She best stay away.


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> So exciting hon. Are you wanting a boy or a girl or are you not bothered? Hope ure scan goes really well.

Tbh I'd love another girl my kids would love a girl but as long as it's very healthy xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> Tbh I'd love another girl my kids would love a girl but as long as it's very healthy xx

Awwww bless ya. I can't wait to see what ure having. So exciting :tease::dance:


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> Awwww bless ya. I can't wait to see what ure having. So exciting :tease::dance:

Another 2 weeks then we will no I'll be 17 weeks then they can tell from 16 weeks and Friday I'll be 15+2 so I'm hoping she might say oh I can see (I doubt it tho lol) xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@laurarebecca1 So when I had my chemical I was pulling a line when my blood HCG was a 2 miu per the hospital which would mean my urine HCG was probably a bit higher but not by much. The hospitals in my area only consider you pregnant if you are at a 10 HCG but I hear some do not consider you pregnant until 30 miu HCG or 50 miu Hcg . Maybe you are one of those ladies that have a starting point of 5 MIU HCG instead of 0. Wish they had told you what your number was so you had a baseline. Also hospitals do not always do a quantitative HCG test,some do Qualitative. Qualitative just looks to see if you are pregnant or not giving a flat answer of yes or no. You have to have enough HCG though to get a yes for Qualitative. Quantitative tells the exact number of HCG. Good luck though! I am rooting for a bfp for you very soon!


@jellybeanxx NOOO :( stupid spotting. Sorry!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Had some more spotting over night but not enough to count as full AF yet. Am fully expecting it today. At least it lines up with when I thought I ovulated. That’ll be my first proper ovulation since the chemical in July so progress!


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> Had some more spotting over night but not enough to count as full AF yet. Am fully expecting it today. At least it lines up with when I thought I ovulated. That’ll be my first proper ovulation since the chemical in July so progress!

At least you'll no where you stand then hun which is a good sign xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Officially CD1. Very painful! I’m feeling okay about it though. I ovulated and really hoping for a normal cycle now. If I ovulate on CD16 like I would on my normal cycles, that’ll be Valentine’s Day!


----------



## Convie

Thank you girls :hugs: being super emotional today because I've found out partner is leaving earlier than expected so I don't get to see him to say goodbye, been crying since he told me, have to buck up for when my daughter comes home and also explain to her why hes not coming back for a while now, she always thinks when hes leaving that hes not coming back and he doesn't love her, so the Navy not giving him a chance to say goodbye really isn't helping that! so an guarantee there will be more tears when it comes to telling her.


I'm sorry Laura about the false positives :hugs: :( and jellybean for the witch coming, wish she'd just do one for all of us, wheres that damn babydust when we need it :dust:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Convie I can’t imagine how difficult that must be for you :hugs: I hope the time he’s away passes quickly for you all.


----------



## tdog

@Convie :hugs: so sorry what an awful predicament to be in I sure hope these months will go quick for you xx

@jellybeanxx sorry about the witch but as you say At least you ovulated which is something xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

@jellybeanxx sorry about AF hun, but awesome news that you ov’d! You’re so patient :hugs: 
@Convie sending you hugs hun :hugs: 
And sprinkling whatever baby dust I have here :dust:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jelly I’m just going to take it as negative and test at the weekend and see what happens

Convie I’m sorry :(

Jelly I’m sorry af has arrived but good to know you ovulated! Good luck next cycle!

Hope everyone else is all good :)


----------



## tdog

Fingers crossed @laurarebecca1 :) xx

Just been out for my brothers birthday still can't eat a full meal without feeling sick or feeling full xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jelly 
So sorry about the old hag showing up but so happy u ovulated. Hope and pray next month is ure month Hun. Thank you for all the advice u gave me it's very much appreciated. 

Tdog 
U never know hun I think they can tell the sex from about 15 weeks. U can at least ask I mean all they can say is yes or no so go ahead hun and ask them to have a wee peep. Lol. 

Convie I'm so sorry. 

I'm now 7dpo. Another week toll the witch is due. 
All symptoms have vanished completly apart from the raised temp is still low grade fever but I'm as fit as fiddle. 
Sence of smell is strong and been real weepy. 
Not testing till Wednesday. Really think I'm out tho. 
But you never know. I no ure not out until AF shows.


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> Jelly
> So sorry about the old hag showing up but so happy u ovulated. Hope and pray next month is ure month Hun. Thank you for all the advice u gave me it's very much appreciated.
> 
> Tdog
> U never know hun I think they can tell the sex from about 15 weeks. U can at least ask I mean all they can say is yes or no so go ahead hun and ask them to have a wee peep. Lol.
> 
> Convie I'm so sorry.
> 
> I'm now 7dpo. Another week toll the witch is due.
> All symptoms have vanished completly apart from the raised temp is still low grade fever but I'm as fit as fiddle.
> Sence of smell is strong and been real weepy.
> Not testing till Wednesday. Really think I'm out tho.
> But you never know. I no ure not out until AF shows.

Thanks hun I think I will ask them as you say they can either say yes or no lol, oh I have my fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> Thanks hun I think I will ask them as you say they can either say yes or no lol, oh I have my fingers crossed for you hun xx

Go for it hun it Can't hurt anyone and I'm sure if u ask them they have a look. 
Thank you so much hun. Don't feel pregnant at all but not sure if you wud this early on. 
Been having some very mild period like twinges this evening. At one point I thought AF had shown up early but when I went to check was just loads of white creamy stuff. Ewwwww lol. I'm gonna try and hold of testing untill Wednesday it will be hard but I'm gonna try my hardest. Unless my temp drops on Tuesday Wednesday then if that happens I will know AF is coming so will keep the tests for next month. X


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hate this 2ww :brat:


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> Hate this 2ww :brat:

Oh I no what you mean hunni it's crap tbh I didn't feel pregnant at all just before I found out I kept getting af pains aswell I still do here and there xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I didn’t feel pregnant til I knew I was either lol, then I swear it hit me. The fatigue and major irritability! Good luck @Suggerhoney


----------



## laurarebecca1

Suggerhoney I’m 7dpo today, so we are similar. When do you plan on testing? Hate the TWW.

Getting impatient now, no symptoms at all so can’t even symptoms spot, but lots of increased cm.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog I found out the sex of this baby at 12 weeks 3 days this time. It was a private elective scan though and she made me come back at 13 weeks exactly to reconfirm but it has not changed. They were right. Girl all the way. Still a girl even at my 18 week medical scan :)


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @tdog I found out the sex of this baby at 12 weeks 3 days this time. It was a private elective scan though and she made me come back at 13 weeks exactly to reconfirm but it has not changed. They were right. Girl all the way. Still a girl even at my 18 week medical scan :)

Over here they don't do it till 16 weeks so I'm so nervous to ask them im only 15 weeks 2 days I might ask them for a potty shot lol xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog My OB office doesn't tell until the scan at 18-22 weeks but I got a lot of elective scans this pregnancy at a 3rd party company that is not medically trained lol. Tell them to just give you a guess and you wont hold them to it or be mad lol!


----------



## laurarebecca1

How early did everyone get their bfp on a FRER? With dd I didn’t do a FRER until 12dpo so cant really comment on how early it would have shown


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> How early did everyone get their bfp on a FRER? With dd I didn’t do a FRER until 12dpo so cant really comment on how early it would have shown

This one was 9dpo with my last 2 was 11-12dpo and was testing everyday xx


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @tdog My OB office doesn't tell until the scan at 18-22 weeks but I got a lot of elective scans this pregnancy at a 3rd party company that is not medically trained lol. Tell them to just give you a guess and you wont hold them to it or be mad lol!

I'll have to try that one bet they won't tho lol this is elective scan also xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Got a BFP on digital first response at 10 DPO. I thought I was later than that but after confirming ovulation happened a week after I thought by measurement of baby it would have been that.


----------



## tdog

Potty shot for you ladies :) :haha: xx



Hope you don't mind xx


----------



## ColeCaden

tdog said:


> Potty shot for you ladies :) :haha: xx
> 
> View attachment 1054607
> View attachment 1054609
> View attachment 1054610
> View attachment 1054611
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind xx

Aw what a little cutie. Did you find out the gender tdog?


----------



## laurarebecca1

Oooo I think girl tdog, I can see two lines but not 3 but defo can’t see anything else haha! What do you think tdog? Did they say anything?

8dpo today, what do you guys think?

Edit: trying to upload 2 more but it won’t let me, bare with me. Done it but had to take screenshots in the photos because it said the photo size was too large so it’s lost quality now :(


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 some thing is catching my eye fingers crossed:) xx

She said she didn't want to say because at this stage she said still early but i did tell her I wouldn't hold it against her if she told me she said she thinks girl xx I go back in 1.5 weeks to confirm xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> @laurarebecca1 some thing is catching my eye fingers crossed:) xx
> 
> She said she didn't want to say because at this stage she said still early but i did tell her I wouldn't hold it against her if she told me she said she thinks girl xx I go back in 1.5 weeks to confirm xx

Haha I defo think girl! 

Thanks, I’ll keep testing as it’s super faint and after my track record I won’t be believing anything until it’s super dark!


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Haha I defo think girl!
> 
> Thanks, I’ll keep testing as it’s super faint and after my track record I won’t be believing anything until it’s super dark!

Can't wait for more tests :) xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog love the pics! I am not seeing the 3 lines for girl either but I dont see boy either lol tricky tricky. I am no expert though! Hope you get what you are hoping for! :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hay ladies So today I am 9dpo and when I did my temp this morning I noticed it had shot up. 
Decided to do a test and it was just a cheepy strip one. And after 3 mins u cud see a very very very faint line.
Because it was so faint I made hubby go out and get a more expensive test. 
Anyway I only dipped it for 15 secs instead if 20 and also I've been drinking a fair bit because I'm always thirsty. 
So within 2 mins this came up


----------



## Suggerhoney

This came up within 2 mins what do you ladies think?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Looks pretty positive to me @Suggerhoney !


----------



## laurarebecca1

Congratulations suggerhoney! Defo positive!


----------



## Momof2onetube

That definitely looks positive to me @Suggerhoney !! :D


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> Hay ladies So today I am 9dpo and when I did my temp this morning I noticed it had shot up.
> Decided to do a test and it was just a cheepy strip one. And after 3 mins u cud see a very very very faint line.
> Because it was so faint I made hubby go out and get a more expensive test.
> Anyway I only dipped it for 15 secs instead if 20 and also I've been drinking a fair bit because I'm always thirsty.
> So within 2 mins this came up
> View attachment 1054683

That looks like a bfp to me :) xx

I've just had a phone from the ultrasound place they want me to go in Friday for a re-scan FREE as they new I was anxious about the sex of baby (isn't everyone lol) they are so lovely it's a new place I've been using not like my usual place I went to when pregnant with 3rd and 4th xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Looks BFP @Suggerhoney Woot!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Aww thats lovely @tdog!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you so much ladies. I still can't believe it. I did another I
And it came up within 2 mins. I'm in shock. Really thought I was out .

Yay tdog hope they tell you the sex so exciting


----------



## laurarebecca1

I have serious line eye...

Taken some more tests this evening (bought 2 more different brands today) and I can see lines but sooo faint can’t even get a photo.

I think it’s my eyes are playing tricks on me :(


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> I have serious line eye...
> 
> Taken some more tests this evening (bought 2 more different brands today) and I can see lines but sooo faint can’t even get a photo.
> 
> I think it’s my eyes are playing tricks on me :(

Awww hope it's not a case of line eye hun I really hope it's a bfp, I hate it when you see something but can't get photo tho xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> Potty shot for you ladies :) :haha: xx
> 
> View attachment 1054607
> View attachment 1054609
> View attachment 1054610
> View attachment 1054611
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind xx

That is so a girl xxxxx


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> Awww hope it's not a case of line eye hun I really hope it's a bfp, I hate it when you see something but can't get photo tho xx

Thanks, not so hopeful though... will see what tomorrow brings I guess


----------



## Suggerhoney

laurarebecca1 said:


> Suggerhoney I’m 7dpo today, so we are similar. When do you plan on testing? Hate the TWW.
> 
> Getting impatient now, no symptoms at all so can’t even symptoms spot, but lots of increased cm.

Hay hun. All my symptoms vanished. I had major sore boob it was just the right one for a few days after ovulation and like shooting pains in the right boob. At 3dp I had a very sharp pain in my right overy.
Then around 5dpo all symtoms had vanished. I really thought I was out.
I had been feeling a little queezy on and off but was so so mild.
Boob pain vanished.
Then at 7dpo had the mildest cramps in my right overy area again. But again so mild.
I've had pelvic pain on the right side at the back. Thought it was because of the cold.
Felt weird pulling like sensatations at 8dp but again very mild.
Then today I'm 9dpo. Got the positive.
Been feeling very queezy. And getting weird sensations in boobs can't really explain it. Also itchy boobs and nipples. It's not constant it's just every now and again.
But honestly I really really thought I was out.
I still feel scared now because ive had chemicals b4 and a misscarige.
I will feel much happier when I get line progression.
I keep worrying like what if I lose it or what if it's one of them phantom pregnancies.
I'm gonna wait till I'm 6 weeks to see a Dr. I'll prob be booked for a scan because this be another high risk prrganacy due to me having a liver transplant 8 years ago. I've had one child since the transplant she has just turned 6. I had to have her at 35 weeks because I had pre eclampsia. I'm 39 so I'll be at a higher risk of getting that again.
All I want is a healthy sticky baby.
Good luck hun. I've done a few tests this week and they were so BFN. It's only today I got the BFP.

Looking at ure tests I swear I can see something on the one with the purple lid.
I have one of those I'm going to do it on Wednesday. 
Hope u get ure BFP good luck hun


----------



## Suggerhoney

laurarebecca1 said:


> I have serious line eye...
> 
> Taken some more tests this evening (bought 2 more different brands today) and I can see lines but sooo faint can’t even get a photo.
> 
> I think it’s my eyes are playing tricks on me :(


The cheepy I did this morning I thought it was line. But cud see something it looked like a shadow but it came up within a few mins. No way cud I have picked it up with a Camara it was so faint like the faintest ever you cud barly see it. 

It was only them clear blue ones that came up strait away and got enough of a line to get a pic. So don't give up hope. Maybe try in the morning with first morning urine. I'm gonna do that tommorow to see if it goes darker as I'll be 10 dpo.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Congratulations @Suggerhoney how exciting!

@laurarebecca1 good luck with the next tests! Those faint lines can drive you mad. Hope it’s clearer tomorrow.

@tdog the scan place sound lovely! I’ve only ever had one private scan (went for a 4D one last time so DS1 could see DS2) and it was at a place in South Shields. It was great having so much time and detail. The NHS ones go so quickly! Hope you get a definite answer on the sex next time!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi Jellybean 
Thank you but now freaking out as read loads of horror stories about three tests giving false positives. 
The line came up within 2 min so I hope it is the real deal 
Keep feeling out about having another chemical as well. 
Hoping when u test tommorow it's darker. 
My period is due Wed or Thursday so still so so early. 
I'm like a nervous wreck lol


----------



## tdog

Thank you @jellybeanxx I've seen a few advertisements for one in South shields :) bit far for me to go the lol, but I'm pretty sure what I'm seeing is a girl :pink: I've googled potty shots of girls and boys at 15 weeks, and most look like mine and some have got the classic "three lines" but most are like mine lol, so I go back on Friday 8th instead of 13th :) xx

@Suggerhoney you will be nervous hun bet be nice and dark soon xx


----------



## Audrey2108

Well I’m officially in the TWW as of today and I am already counting down the days...urg this is going to be excruciating!


----------



## tdog

Audrey2108 said:


> Well I’m officially in the TWW as of today and I am already counting down the days...urg this is going to be excruciating!

Good luck hun :dust: xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies So I did another cheepy pink dye test with first morning urine and another clear blue. On the cheepy I got a very very very faint line but seems to slightly more noticible than yesterday. But on the clear blue the line seems lighter than yesterday. I'm worrying myself sick that I'm going to have another chemical. My temp has risen today tho do you ladies think that's a good sign. I really don't want this to be another chemical I'm so scared


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ok so totaly confused hubby just got back with the FRER tests. I was for sure thinking I was gonna GET a BFN or just a very very faint line because today's clear blue test line is lighter than yesterdays and today I did it with FMU. 
Was reading alot of bad stuff about blue dye tests last night that they can give you a false positive etc. 
So I'll add the pic wud love ure advice because I'm not sure what's going on and and why the clear blue is lighter. 
The 2 top ones are from yesterday afternoon. The 3rd one down is from today and as you can see much lighter. 
And then you got the first response one which is booming. Line came up within a minute and kept getting darker. 
What do you ladies think.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Wud you trust the first response over the clear blue? 
I used first response when I had my chemical and never got a line that dark. Only ever got a very faint line which got fainter and fainter untill I started bleeding. 
Any advice wud be great. What do you ladies honestly think. Cud this be a chemical??


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tests this morning were rubbish, don’t think it’s my month at all :( had a nice evap that popped up in the time limit on the same brand that gave me the false positives.
Thought I could see something on the FRER but I can’t anymore.
Not sure whether I will test again or what it out...feeling very deflated!

Got serious stabbing in my left breast and sensitive nipples and a bit of mild cramping

Suggerhoney that’s a lovely line on the FRER! I would trust that more than the clear blue!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Audrey2108 said:


> Well I’m officially in the TWW as of today and I am already counting down the days...urg this is going to be excruciating!

Hi hun 
Good luck. How many days DPO are you?


----------



## Suggerhoney

laurarebecca1 said:


> Tests this morning were rubbish, don’t think it’s my month at all :( had a nice evap that popped up in the time limit on the same brand that gave me the false positives.
> Thought I could see something on the FRER but I can’t anymore.
> Not sure whether I will test again or what it out...feeling very deflated!
> 
> Got serious stabbing in my left breast and sensitive nipples and a bit of mild cramping
> 
> Suggerhoney that’s a lovely line on the FRER! I would trust that more than the clear blue!

I've had them symptoms hon I got a strong BFP today on FRER. 
But I got a much fainter line on the clear blue tests compared to yesterdays.
Not sure which tests to trust. The clear blue or the FRER. 
So confused. 
I was having sharp stabbing pains in my left overy area last night and my boobs and nipples have been itching. 
How many days DPO are you? I'm 10DPO today. Period due on 7th. I'm so nervous. 
Good luck hun. Ure not out until the witch shows. 
She best stay away grrrrr


----------



## tdog

@Suggerhoney That frer is amazing :) them clear blues are a bit crap tbh I tried them and hardly nothing on them xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Suggerhoney that’s a great line on FRER for 10dpo, mine wasn’t nearly that dark til 11 or 12 :) never mind the CB’s, they’re not as sensitive!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Great line @Suggerhoney !


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Suggerhoney that a very strong line for 10DPO. Try not to drive yourself mad by comparing the different tests.

@laurarebecca1 I’m sorry you’re not getting a definite line yet. It’s such a frustrating place to be in. I hope you get an undeniable BFP very soon.

I’m in the boring bit of my cycle now. AF is just about finished. I’m a bit worried about how light it’s been. CD5 today and it had slowed down to just spotting yesterday. Still getting some cramping though. Hopefully my body just readjusting but I’m concerned my lining isn’t getting thick enough for whatever reason. Will start OPKs in about week and hope my body donesnt make me wait another 40 odd days to ovulate!


----------



## Audrey2108

Thanks for the luck and baby dust everyone! 



Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hun
> Good luck. How many days DPO are you?

I’m now 2 dpo. Gonna wait to test till 10 dpo, though I’m already going nuts. 
Congrats on your beautiful lines! I hope they keep getting darker!


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> @Suggerhoney That frer is amazing :) them clear blues are a bit crap tbh I tried them and hardly nothing on them xx

Oh my gosh hun I just gave a sigh of relief when u said that the clear blue are not great. 
I'll deffo go with the FRER then. 
Is it safe to get excited[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Momof2onetube said:


> @Suggerhoney that’s a great line on FRER for 10dpo, mine wasn’t nearly that dark til 11 or 12 :) never mind the CB’s, they’re not as sensitive!

Thank you hon. Omg I was so worried about them clear blues. 
The FRER came up pretty much strait away and by 2 mins was that dark. I cudnt believe it. 
I may be 11DP0 FF is saying I'm 10DPO but I swear the eggy was released a day b4. I had all the pains. Can FF get it wrong? If it has its only a day out. 
Was convinced when I see that clear blue one I was having another chemical. 
And then did the FRER and was just so shocked. 
I don't know if it's safe to get excited or not. Still very early days but I'm hoping with the FRER being that dark means this is a sticky bean[-o&lt;:yellow::baby:


----------



## Suggerhoney

mrsmummy2 said:


> Great line @Suggerhoney !

Thank you hun. I'm in total shock :saywhat:


----------



## Suggerhoney

jellybeanxx said:


> @Suggerhoney that a very strong line for 10DPO. Try not to drive yourself mad by comparing the different tests.
> 
> @laurarebecca1 I’m sorry you’re not getting a definite line yet. It’s such a frustrating place to be in. I hope you get an undeniable BFP very soon.
> 
> I’m in the boring bit of my cycle now. AF is just about finished. I’m a bit worried about how light it’s been. CD5 today and it had slowed down to just spotting yesterday. Still getting some cramping though. Hopefully my body just readjusting but I’m concerned my lining isn’t getting thick enough for whatever reason. Will start OPKs in about week and hope my body donesnt make me wait another 40 odd days to ovulate!

Thank you sweety. I think I can chill more now I've got the dark FRER. I may be 11DPO which I what I think I am. FF says I'm 10DPO but I'm pretty sure the egg was released the day b4 as I had all the pains. So going by the OPK and how I felt I think I'm 11DPO. 
Not sure if FF can get it slightly out. Wud only be by one day. 

Glad AF is coming to and end. Praying this is ure month Hun. I'll keep it all crossed for you. 
<3:hugs2::hug:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Suggerhoney said:


> I've had them symptoms hon I got a strong BFP today on FRER.
> But I got a much fainter line on the clear blue tests compared to yesterdays.
> Not sure which tests to trust. The clear blue or the FRER.
> So confused.
> I was having sharp stabbing pains in my left overy area last night and my boobs and nipples have been itching.
> How many days DPO are you? I'm 10DPO today. Period due on 7th. I'm so nervous.
> Good luck hun. Ure not out until the witch shows.
> She best stay away grrrrr

I’m 9dpo today, af is due the 9th! We’ll see...not hopeful at all


----------



## Suggerhoney

laurarebecca1 said:


> I’m 9dpo today, af is due the 9th! We’ll see...not hopeful at all

I didn't have much hope i really really thought I was out. All symptoms vanished and every thing so I was so sure I was out.
Hope u get ure BFP. 
I've only started getting more symptoms since getting the BFP. 
The breast pain has returned and been feeling queeezy. As soon as I eat it goes away but then comes back. It's only mild. 
Had very sharp pains in left and right overy last night and back been achey. Not sure if it's still burrowing and implanting deeper. 
Don't give up hope hun.
Hope u get ure BFP soon.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Bfn this morning...I’m out!
Going to reorder everything for next month, any recommendations for hpt ICs as the one step mid stream I got were horrendous with lines everytime!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh no.. sorry @laurarebecca1 :hugs:


Have my early reassurance scan today at 10am.. soo nervous. No clue what we're going to be able to see. Mixed answers when I've looked online! Eeeeek..


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Oh no.. sorry @laurarebecca1 :hugs:
> 
> 
> Have my early reassurance scan today at 10am.. soo nervous. No clue what we're going to be able to see. Mixed answers when I've looked online! Eeeeek..

How far are you now? I had a early scan and they saw the baby and a flickering heart xx

I was 6 weeks exactly here.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks mrsmummy, af due on Saturday which feels like another long wait to be able to start next cycle!

I had my early scan at 8 week so I don’t know how much you’ll be able to see! Hopefully someone else can help you! Thinking of you!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 sorry for the BFN :hugs: I’ve ordered some ovaview HTPs for this cycle. I like their OPKs so figured it was worth a go and they’re really sensitive. 

@mrsmummy2 good luck with the scan!

I’m CD6 and still spotting and cramping. My temps haven’t dropped as much as they normally do either. Really just wanted a normal cycle!


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx really hoped it was going to be a normal cycle for you hope af in full swing soon :hugs: xx

@mrsmummy2 Good luck with scan :) xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog I had 3 days of light-medium flow in the middle but then it dropped to spotting and hasn’t stopped yet. It’s definitely AF bit just a weird one.


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @laurarebecca1 sorry for the BFN :hugs: I’ve ordered some ovaview HTPs for this cycle. I like their OPKs so figured it was worth a go and they’re really sensitive.
> 
> @mrsmummy2 good luck with the scan!
> 
> I’m CD6 and still spotting and cramping. My temps haven’t dropped as much as they normally do either. Really just wanted a normal cycle!

I’ll get some of those ordered thanks! 
I can’t believe how bad the one step were - I’ve used them before but never had them that bad! 
Ahh I hope this cycle is normal for you!


----------



## mrsmummy2

We have a heartbeat!!! Little bean measuring around 6 weeks, although too small to get accurate measurements. Eeek! So relieved and excited now! Had a little video sent to me too that showed the hb!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Yeyyyhhhh AMAZING news!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello lovely ladies So I got an actual line on the cheepy. I know with this test ure supposed to wait until a day after ure missed AF. But I've been doing them here and there last week. All were :bfn:
Then on Saturday I got a slight shadow that popped up within about 2 mins and again yesterday the shadow was a bit more darker but still not dark enough to get a photo. 
Done this today and finally got a line. There's tests were only 50pence from Lydle for 3 tests so propper cheepies. 

Still faint but has colour in it now. 
Just to be extra sure I also did another clear blue and a blue line came up within a minute and I also did another FRER. 

Sorry not sure why that first photo posted twice. Tried to get rid but cudnt work out how. 
Feel very queezy today and boobs tender. 
It's still only early days. But think I can relax a little now I think[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

mrsmummy2 said:


> We have a heartbeat!!! Little bean measuring around 6 weeks, although too small to get accurate measurements. Eeek! So relieved and excited now! Had a little video sent to me too that showed the hb!


Awww that's amazing hon. I'm so happy for you. I'm hoping to get a early scan at around 6 or 7 weeks because this will be another high risk preganacy. Really nervous. I'm not seeing my Dr until I I'm at least 5 weeks so then they can get me booked in for a scan and to see the high risk consultant. Can't wait to have a scan and know all is ok. I'm only 3 weeks and 4 days it's still so so early. 
Still got to get past AF day yet. Which is Wed or Thurs. I know it's silly because I've got these BFPs but I still worry. :-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

laurarebecca1 said:


> Bfn this morning...I’m out!
> Going to reorder everything for next month, any recommendations for hpt ICs as the one step mid stream I got were horrendous with lines everytime!

So sorry hon. What tests are you using and how many days Dpo are you. It may be still early to tell. I got a bunch of BFNs b4 I got my BFP. Ure not out yet. Fingers crossed


----------



## tdog

@Suggerhoney fab lines at 11dpo my lines were crap at 11dpo lol congratulations xx

@mrsmummy2 yey so so happy for you :) that's why they said I was 6 weeks due to size as couldn't get a good measurement :) xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks girls!!!
So relieved. Feel like i can relax a bit now. Will be going back at 8/9 weeks i think ... then have the nhs one at 12.
Still not heard from the midwife though which is frustrating!!

Pic attached of my little bean :happydance:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Suggerhoney said:


> So sorry hon. What tests are you using and how many days Dpo are you. It may be still early to tell. I got a bunch of BFNs b4 I got my BFP. Ure not out yet. Fingers crossed

I’m 10dpo, af due on saturday so still a while to wait.
Last time I got a faint line at 10dpo on a Superdrug, 12dpo on a FRER.
Ordering stuff in preparation for next cycle

Your lines are great!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Suggerhoney said:


> Awww that's amazing hon. I'm so happy for you. I'm hoping to get a early scan at around 6 or 7 weeks because this will be another high risk preganacy. Really nervous. I'm not seeing my Dr until I I'm at least 5 weeks so then they can get me booked in for a scan and to see the high risk consultant. Can't wait to have a scan and know all is ok. I'm only 3 weeks and 4 days it's still so so early.
> Still got to get past AF day yet. Which is Wed or Thurs. I know it's silly because I've got these BFPs but I still worry. :-(

Your lines are looking great. Have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Momof2onetube

You’re still not out @laurarebecca1 but :hugs: hun, can’t wait for your BFP


----------



## Suggerhoney

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog I had 3 days of light-medium flow in the middle but then it dropped to spotting and hasn’t stopped yet. It’s definitely AF bit just a weird
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Jellybean. Keepi




laurarebecca1 said:


> I’m 10dpo, af due on saturday so still a while to wait.
> Last time I got a faint line at 10dpo on a Superdrug, 12dpo on a FRER.
> Ordering stuff in preparation for next cycle
> 
> Your lines are great!!

Ah u got a longer cycle than me. I don't think ure out yet Saturday is still 5 days away. Hopefully it's still a bit early. Ure so not out yet. Hope u get ure BFP tommorow. Also with me I find my FMU a bit crap. So I test with second morning urine. Some womons urine is stronger in the evening so maybe try at different times. Fingers are firmly crossed here for you :dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

mrsmummy2 said:


> Your lines are looking great. Have everything crossed for you!

Thank you sweety. So thrilled for you to. Lovely scan photo of little beany looks so cute :baby:


----------



## tdog

I'm sorry ladies dont no where to rant :( I'm having smelt down here :( as you no we swayed for a girl I was convinced this one was a boy, told be told maybe a girl I'm not going to lie I got my hopes up, the more I look at my potty shots I have the more I think one looks boy and one looks girl I'm having a melt down here :( xx once again so sorry to post Paul's at work aswell and I'm on my own aswell so obviously my minds all over, as much as I'd love this baby no matter what we did want to try for a girl (I no nothing 100%) xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog Hugs! I need to go back and look at it. I seen one that looked boy to me but I know the umbilical cord can be between the legs that early on and can make it tricky. You need a real clear shot. Could be a girl! Do not give up hope yet! I am trying to see if I have my potty shot so I can compare it to yours but i can't find it. I will look for you at home when I can. I am stuck at work til 10 PM (8:54 PM here right now)


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @tdog Hugs! I need to go back and look at it. I seen one that looked boy to me but I know the umbilical cord can be between the legs that early on and can make it tricky. You need a real clear shot. Could be a girl! Do not give up hope yet! I am trying to see if I have my potty shot so I can compare it to yours but i can't find it. I will look for you at home when I can. I am stuck at work til 10 PM (8:54 PM here right now)

Thanks hun think I was just having a meh moment :rofl: but yes one of them has the cord between legs xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

I still think girl tdog! I couldn’t see any dangling things on your last scan picture! When is your scan?


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> I still think girl tdog! I couldn’t see any dangling things on your last scan picture! When is your scan?

Friday I can't wait tbh :) xx


----------



## FaithnHope41

Ok girls, I am freaking out! I gave in and tested today even though I am only 7/8 DPO. There is definitely a faint line. I know this is super early, but do any of you see it ?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tdog sending you lots of hugs hon it's fine to have a rant. 
I really think girl going by the scan pic I've got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Suggerhoney

FaithnHope41 said:


> Ok girls, I am freaking out! I gave in and tested today even though I am only 7/8 DPO. There is definitely a faint line. I know this is super early, but do any of you see it ?
> 
> View attachment 1054987

Totaly seeing that hon. Yay. And it's a good line for so early. Woohooooo


----------



## FaithnHope41

Suggerhoney said:


> Totaly seeing that hon. Yay. And it's a good line for so early. Woohooooo

YAYYYY I am so happy it isn't just my eyes going crazy. It showed right away too :shock::) I hope it is real. I am so nervous!!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@FaithnHope41 I definitely see it! Congratulations!

@tdog :hugs: I won’t even try and guess as I’m absolutely no good at nub theory! I really, really hope you get your wish. I know you’ll love that baby no matter what but I absolutely understand having your hopes pinned on something. Not long to go until you find out!

@laurarebecca1 how are you doing today lovely?

I’ve gone all of today without any spotting! I’ve had times before, especially after long cycles where I’ve bled for ages and was worried that was going to happen. My temp is dropping further down too. No idea why it’s taking so long to fall down at the start of this cycle?
Aiming to start OPKs on Monday but may end up giving into the urge to pee on sticks earlier than that :haha:


----------



## tdog

@FaithnHope41 I totally see that line :yipee: xx

@jellybeanxx yet for the no more spotting but what will that mean for this cycle? The last scan pic I posted was a potty shot xx


----------



## Audrey2108

Ladies I am a bottomless pit for food...I can’t stop eating!! What the hell!! I’m gonna be a damn planet by the time I get my appetite under control! :dohh:
Is that even a sign of anything or am I just being a pig?? :haha:


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @FaithnHope41 I definitely see it! Congratulations!
> 
> @tdog :hugs: I won’t even try and guess as I’m absolutely no good at nub theory! I really, really hope you get your wish. I know you’ll love that baby no matter what but I absolutely understand having your hopes pinned on something. Not long to go until you find out!
> 
> @laurarebecca1 how are you doing today lovely?
> 
> I’ve gone all of today without any spotting! I’ve had times before, especially after long cycles where I’ve bled for ages and was worried that was going to happen. My temp is dropping further down too. No idea why it’s taking so long to fall down at the start of this cycle?
> Aiming to start OPKs on Monday but may end up giving into the urge to pee on sticks earlier than that :haha:

I’ve got a stinking cold and stupid hot flushes :( and generally just feeling rubbish! 12dpo, did a cassette one step test and it was bfn - didn’t bother with FRER as only have 1 left! Feeling very disheartened...


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 :hugs: sorry you got another BFN and I hope you feel better soon!

@tdog I’ve no idea what it means for this cycle. Hoping I’ll ovulate! CD8 today. So just waiting to start those OPKs.
I’m still bad at knowing anything from scans even with a potty shot. I’d be the worst sonographer :haha: 
How are you feeling today?


----------



## Momof2onetube

Sorry you’re not feeling well with a BFN to top it off @laurarebecca1 :hugs:
Hopefully you have a nice normal cycle @jellybeanxx :dust:


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> @laurarebecca1 :hugs: sorry you got another BFN and I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> @tdog I’ve no idea what it means for this cycle. Hoping I’ll ovulate! CD8 today. So just waiting to start those OPKs.
> I’m still bad at knowing anything from scans even with a potty shot. I’d be the worst sonographer :haha:
> How are you feeling today?

Fingers crossed for a normal cycle I keep going back looking at the scans and still thinking could be boy but then I think maybe could be girl I have the scan Friday at 1:30 so will hopefully no then if baby is good lol xx


----------



## FaithnHope41

Thank you ladies!! I am more nervous today than before, because I keep thinking that maybe it was a false + or chemical, so nervous. I am still feeling the same today, crampy and twitcy/pulling pains above my pelvis and right ovary, and then mild headaches. My boobs do not hurt yet though which I definitely remember from early on in both of my previous pregnancies. And actually, our second pregnancy was our big surprise without fertility help. My boobs and cramps were what made me joke to my husband that maybe I could be preggers. Little did I know, I actually was. 

This time, I am feel like I am super obsessive with the symptom checking and testing, like I tested again this am with another very faint line, fainter than yesterday, but yesterday's was taken mid afternoon. That brings a question to mind- what time of day is best to test? I always thought it was your first morning pee, is that accurate? I got a better read from yesterday afternoon versus this morning's. I think this morning was a little discouraging and made me more nervous about this whole waiting game.


----------



## FaithnHope41

Shoot girls, I might be out too :( Having some spotting right now. Can my period already be starting at 8/9 DPO?


----------



## tdog

FaithnHope41 said:


> Shoot girls, I might be out too :( Having some spotting right now. Can my period already be starting at 8/9 DPO?

Sound like maybe implantation I had that at 7dpo and thought the same xx


----------



## FaithnHope41

tdog said:


> Sound like maybe implantation I had that at 7dpo and thought the same xx

So implantation is a real thing? I feel like it is far to early for AF considering I am at max only 8/9 DPO.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Can anyone see this? It’s pink IRL. This was a 1 hour hold.

It’s a cheapie from b&m


----------



## mrsmummy2

I see it @laurarebecca1 !! Fx!!

@FaithnHope41 definitely a thing! I had it with DS. Fx!


----------



## Momof2onetube

@laurarebecca1 i can see that easily and I stink at seeing faint lines!


----------



## laurarebecca1

I’ve just done another test - different brand and I can still see a line but very faint 

And here is the other test but fully dried!


----------



## mrsmummy2

I can definitely see something on both!


----------



## FaithnHope41

laurarebecca1 said:


> I’ve just done another test - different brand and I can still see a line but very faint
> 
> And here is the other test but fully dried!
> 
> View attachment 1055073
> View attachment 1055075

I see it on both girly!! <3


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thank you girls!
I’m going to test in the morning and see what happens. I’ve been here before and af has arrived so not getting my hopes up!
Think I have different tests arriving tomorrow as well


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 I can see it without having to zoom in! So exciting!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Has anyone ever tried adding water to a test with an evap?
I’ve heard it disappears if it’s an evap and makes a bfp clearer? Is there truth in this?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog YAY for finding out for sure Friday! Fingers crossed it is a girly for ya! 

@laurarebecca1 I see it! Good luck :) 

@jellybeanxx COME on regular cycle and BFP!!!


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 I defo see that line fingers crossed xx

@FaithnHope41 yes I had abit of implantation only a bit tho xx

@Hoping4numbr3 thanks hun I can't wait xx


----------



## FaithnHope41

tdog said:


> @laurarebecca1 I defo see that line fingers crossed xx
> 
> @FaithnHope41 yes I had abit of implantation only a bit tho xx
> 
> @Hoping4numbr3 thanks hun I can't wait xx

So I have bled very little for the last few hours. Brownish color, some red spots, but mainly brown. Is that how yours looked? I dont remember having any bleeding with either of my boys. I'm feeling super run down today. Headache, back aches, not as much cramping, in fact, didn't real have any twitching pains today, just minor cramps down low.


----------



## tdog

FaithnHope41 said:


> So I have bled very little for the last few hours. Brownish color, some red spots, but mainly brown. Is that how yours looked? I dont remember having any bleeding with either of my boys. I'm feeling super run down today. Headache, back aches, not as much cramping, in fact, didn't real have any twitching pains today, just minor cramps down low.

Yes that's how mine was hun and I felt the same I never did with my other 4 either so was all new to me xx


----------



## FaithnHope41

tdog said:


> Yes that's how mine was hun and I felt the same I never did with my other 4 either so was all new to me xx

How long did the bleeding/spotting last for you? Mine started around 11 this am and I am still spotting. I know they say implantation bleeding can last 1-3 days, but this is making me feel like this cycle failed. I had a full on cry baby melt down in the car tonight. Sobbed for about 30 minutes just knowing there is nothing else I can do at the moment except wait. Drs office never called back which I called right before close so who knows. Craziest part is I don't have cycles on my own.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Good luck faith! When will you be testing?

AFM: tests this morning are so faint and got faint cramps. Will test again when I get home from work and see if it’s any darker but not holding out much hope to be honest!
I think maybe jelly (I think it was you?!) that said maybe I start my baseline hcg is at say 6 rather than 0 which is why I keep getting faint + tests... who knows


----------



## tdog

@laurarebecca1 fingers crossed for you hope this is it for you I have everything crossed xx

@FaithnHope41 I spotted for 2 days the day the spotting stopped I got a faint line on frer xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Got spotting on tissue so I’m out early :( af was due Saturday


----------



## tdog

laurarebecca1 said:


> Got spotting on tissue so I’m out early :( af was due Saturday

:cry: :hugs: I was hoping to see a lovely pink line so sorry hun :hugs: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

laurarebecca1 said:


> Got spotting on tissue so I’m out early :( af was due Saturday

:hugs:


----------



## FaithnHope41

Pretty sure I am out for this month gals :( Bleeding got heavier this morning actually while I was having my blood drawn at the lab. I felt a pool of blood drop (so sorry if tmi). Talked to the nurse from doctor's office and she seemed completely surprised that I would start this soon since my last cycle started less than 3 weeks ago on Jan. 18. Puts me at having a 20 day cycle which seems abnormal. :/ Still having headaches and a little cramping. Just completely surprised that I tested 3 faint positives yesterday and the day before. Going to relax and wait for them to call back with our next plan. If it is a new cycle, I will begin the letrozole and dexamethasone tomorrow. Will keep you all posted!

Any new BFPs today?!!


----------



## tdog

FaithnHope41 said:


> Pretty sure I am out for this month gals :( Bleeding got heavier this morning actually while I was having my blood drawn at the lab. I felt a pool of blood drop (so sorry if tmi). Talked to the nurse from doctor's office and she seemed completely surprised that I would start this soon since my last cycle started less than 3 weeks ago on Jan. 18. Puts me at having a 20 day cycle which seems abnormal. :/ Still having headaches and a little cramping. Just completely surprised that I tested 3 faint positives yesterday and the day before. Going to relax and wait for them to call back with our next plan. If it is a new cycle, I will begin the letrozole and dexamethasone tomorrow. Will keep you all posted!
> 
> Any new BFPs today?!!

Awww hunni yes defo keep us posted xx


----------



## Audrey2108

6 dpo. I feel like I keep having butterflies. And I’m a bit crampy today. Hopefully this is implantation. [-o&lt; If not, maybe I’m getting sick or something. Ugh. I hate not knowing what to expect. And I hate the TWW! I’m going crazy with impatience :wacko:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fingers crossed @Audrey2108 !!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Faith 
Hi hon I'm so sorry ure going through all this confusion. I'm still thinking maybe it's implantation bleeding? I really hope so. 

Laura
Hay hun I totaly see that line how are you doing now? 

Audrey
I had that. Around the same time as you and it felt like little bubbles popping or butterflies it's real hard to explain. 

Good luck ladies


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi lovelys 
I am 15 DPO and I was right about when I ovulated. FF said I ovulated on Thursday 24th Jan but I just new I ovulated the day b4 because of all the pain I was in. 
Anyway I'm still temping and my AF was due yesterday. Anyway put my temps in today as I've had another rise and now FF has changed to ovulated on Wednesday 23rd Jan. Haha I new it. 
So i am 4 weeks and 1 day pregnant today. 
Still feel nervous like is this really happening 
and worried about losing it. It's so hard when u have had losses b4 it's like you just can't relax. 
So anyway I cudnt do a frer test today as I don't have any left so I just did 2 cheepies. 
Bit worried why the lines are faint but on FRER they are so dark.

I'll add the FRER tests as well

The bottom one was yesterdays and the test lines are on the left. Control on the right. 

Also did a didgi and said pregnant 1-2. 
I just hate all the worrying. Do you think I'm safe ladies. With my chemicals I never got tests that dark I only ever got v v v v faint lines even on FRER. Then BFN then bleed. 
So I'm hoping the line progression means I'm good. 

Sorry about the long post.


----------



## FaithnHope41

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi lovelys
> I am 15 DPO and I was right about when I ovulated. FF said I ovulated on Thursday 24th Jan but I just new I ovulated the day b4 because of all the pain I was in.
> Anyway I'm still temping and my AF was due yesterday. Anyway put my temps in today as I've had another rise and now FF has changed to ovulated on Wednesday 23rd Jan. Haha I new it.
> So i am 4 weeks and 1 day pregnant today.
> Still feel nervous like is this really happening
> and worried about losing it. It's so hard when u have had losses b4 it's like you just can't relax.
> So anyway I cudnt do a frer test today as I don't have any left so I just did 2 cheepies.
> Bit worried why the lines are faint but on FRER they are so dark.
> View attachment 1055128
> 
> I'll add the FRER tests as well
> View attachment 1055129
> 
> The bottom one was yesterdays and the test lines are on the left. Control on the right.
> 
> Also did a didgi and said pregnant 1-2.
> I just hate all the worrying. Do you think I'm safe ladies. With my chemicals I never got tests that dark I only ever got v v v v faint lines even on FRER. Then BFN then bleed.
> So I'm hoping the line progression means I'm good.
> 
> Sorry about the long post.

I think you are safe to say you are for sure a positive especially if the digital came back saying pregnant. I am so overjoyed for you Suggerhoney! 

I really don't know what is happening with me right now. Waiting for doctor to call back. Hope to have some answers soon as it is stressful enough, I don't understand why I continue to get faint positives. Possibly a chemical. Having more twitching pains today. Btw, I don't have regular cycles on my own, so this really is weird. I mean it is great if my body is actually starting a cycle on its own, but also a bummer since that will mean no bfp this month.


----------



## FaithnHope41

Have any of you ever had a 20 day cycle? I can't even find any research on it.


----------



## Momof2onetube

@FaithnHope41 I had a 20 day cycle immediately after coming off bc, my LP was 9 days I believe


----------



## laurarebecca1

Spotting got heavier, calling it cd1... going to treat myself to some chocolate, feeling rather sad...not sure how much more of this I can take

On a positive note:
My new opks came as well as new hpt for next cycle. Still got some fertility gel left as well but may buy some more 

I’m wondering if I actually ovulated after the first positive opk, as a 12 day luteul phase is very short for me?! Who knows


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hugs to everyone spotting and in limbo. 

@laurarebecca1 Sorry about AF! Enjoy that chocolate you deserve it!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Hi ladies!

Update on me since the spotting started yesterday: Bleeding has nearly stopped. Not sure what to do. It started yesterday around 11 am with just light red/brown spotting. Didn't bleed all night. This morning while at the lab around 8:00 am, I felt a pool of blood drop, was quite a bit. Got to work around 8:30/8:45, changed the pad. Hardly bled all day. In fact, now, it is brown again and I really have to reach up there to get any of it. Any thoughts? Is this a chemical pregnancy? Or still possible implantation?


----------



## jellybeanxx

@FaithnHope41 how confusing, did your doctors ever call you back? I might’ve missed a post!

@laurarebecca1 :hugs: so sorry for AF. It was me that mentioned that I’d read about people who always seem to get faint lines on tests as their base levels are raised. So frustrating for you though. Hopefully we’ll both get proper BFPs this cycle though!

@tdog tomorrow is the big day for you! All the best and I hope baby cooperates and gives you a good view! 

CD9 for me today and I felt crampy so did an OPK. Have started getting a second line but still faint. If I get a regular cycle, then I’ll be about a week away from ovulation. I’ve lost 5kg in a month so hoping that’ll help the PCOS!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tdog
Just wanted to stop by and wish you the very best for tommorow and I really hope they get a good potty shot and cab tell you the sex. Fingers crossed for you. I can't wait to hear all about it. 

Faith 
Sounds like implantation bleeding hon. I pray that it is and u get a strong BFP real soon. 

Laura
Bless ya hun you enjoy that chocolate you deserve it yay on all ure opks and hpts I wud be in my element as I'm a POASA haha. 

Jelly 
Sounds like ure gonna get ure positive opk in the next week I remember mine not having any lines on and then started getting faint ones and so on until I got an almost positive then a positive . Pray this is ure month sweety I'll keep it all crossed. 
Well done on 5kg loss that's so good. 

Wishing all u ladies TTC or in the TWW buckets and bucket and buckets of baby dust:dust:


----------



## tdog

Thank you so much ladies and huge huge:hugs: to you ladies xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Huge hugs hon. I'll be thinking of you. 
I can't wait to get on here tommorow and see how you got on. Good luck sweet:hugs:


----------



## Audrey2108

Definitely having more crampy feelings tonight. And I’m lightheaded. And achey in general. Oh please don’t tell me I’m getting sick. :dohh:


----------



## mrsmummy2

@tdog cant wait to hear the news!!!

@jellybeanxx well done on losing 5kg!!


----------



## Ttc.baby2

Aww goodluck for today @tdog

I've my gender scan on 1st march..and I cannot wait.


----------



## tdog

10 minute ladies eeeek cant wait lol xx


----------



## tdog

It's a.....

:pink: :pink: :pink:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Aaaaah!! So happy for you tdog!!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

tdog said:


> It's a.....
> 
> :pink: :pink: :pink:
> 
> View attachment 1055182

Knew it!!!! Yeyyhhh congrats!


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Aaaaah!! So happy for you tdog!!!

Thank you hun we are over the moon xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

yay!!!! @tdog You got what you wanted. I am so glad for you :)


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> yay!!!! @tdog You got what you wanted. I am so glad for you :)

Thank you we are over the moon xx


----------



## FaithnHope41

tdog said:


> It's a.....
> 
> :pink: :pink: :pink:
> 
> View attachment 1055182

So excited for you hun!! <3


----------



## JJB2

tdog said:


> It's a.....
> 
> :pink: :pink: :pink:
> 
> View attachment 1055182

 Congrats @tdog so exciting! I not been posted for a while but I been reading and following along.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Audrey2108 said:


> Definitely having more crampy feelings tonight. And I’m lightheaded. And achey in general. Oh please don’t tell me I’m getting sick. :dohh:

Sounds like preganacy to me hon x


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog that’s fantastic news, so happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Omg Tdog girrlllll I'm so freeeking happy for you. I'm so happy you got ure wish. 
I really think I'm having a girl I know it's so early but the same as I did with my DD. Mind you every preganacy is different so they say haha. 
To be honest I'm not fussed just as long as he or she is healthy but wud be easier if it was a girl with regards to our house as she and my youngest can share. 
But I be still thrilled if it's a boy just as long as it's healthy. 
Did u get any pics?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi girls so I the numbers changed on the didgi I did today I only did the other one wed and it said 1-2 
Because there was 2 in a pack I thought may as well do it today

Been feeling sick:sick: all day and my boobs are so tender to touch. 
So happy to see the numbers go up. :headspin:
My temp dropped a bit today and I panicked so much. That's why I decided to take that test again today. I was gonna leave it till next week.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Any one have any advice on what helps with feeling queezy. It's just getting worse and worse and it does go away for a bit when I eat but then comes back. I haven't actually thrown up just feeling queezy all day and sore boobs. 
I'm so happy to be getting these symptoms but was just wondering if you ladies found anything that helps with the queezyness. It's like travel sickness all day even tho I'm at home and not traveling. Swear my face is green :rofl:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Suggerhoney ginger is the standard suggestion for the queasiness but I found eating little and often helped. I used to suck on mint flavoured boiled sweets (foxes glacier mints got me through the first trimester of my second pregnancy) and sniff olbas oil. Sucking on ice cubes gave me some relief as well.


----------



## Suggerhoney

jellybeanxx said:


> @Suggerhoney ginger is the standard suggestion for the queasiness but I found eating little and often helped. I used to suck on mint flavoured boiled sweets (foxes glacier mints got me through the first trimester of my second pregnancy) and sniff olbas oil. Sucking on ice cubes gave me some relief as well.

Thank you hon I'm gonna try all that haha. 
I got hubby to get me some ginger biscuits. 
Got some olbas oil will try that. Thank you hon.


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> Omg Tdog girrlllll I'm so freeeking happy for you. I'm so happy you got ure wish.
> I really think I'm having a girl I know it's so early but the same as I did with my DD. Mind you every preganacy is different so they say haha.
> To be honest I'm not fussed just as long as he or she is healthy but wud be easier if it was a girl with regards to our house as she and my youngest can share.
> But I be still thrilled if it's a boy just as long as it's healthy.
> Did u get any pics?

I did I got a potty shot and a profile pic all the other pics was her being a mare lol she just didn't like us having a look lol xx


----------



## tdog

These are about the best I could get lol as I say being naughty already lol xx


Potty shot


Profile


----------



## mrsmummy2

Aww lovely profile shot. I never understand how people can tell from potty shots. I have no clue what im looking at :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I see the 3 lines now :) WOOT :)


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I see the 3 lines now :) WOOT :)

Thank you so much I keep looking wondering that lol xx


----------



## Audrey2108

Congratulations tdog! So so happy for you!

I’m having some pains near my belly button and lower back aches. Ugh. I know I’ve said it so many times but I hate the TWW. I am only 8 dpo too which sucks.


----------



## tdog

Audrey2108 said:


> Congratulations tdog! So so happy for you!
> 
> I’m having some pains near my belly button and lower back aches. Ugh. I know I’ve said it so many times but I hate the TWW. I am only 8 dpo too which sucks.

Thank you so much hunni :) I had back aches before my bfp aswell fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## ksimpson3890

Audrey2108 said:


> Congratulations tdog! So so happy for you!
> 
> I’m having some pains near my belly button and lower back aches. Ugh. I know I’ve said it so many times but I hate the TWW. I am only 8 dpo too which sucks.


I am also about 7/8 dpo last night I had a pinching feeling in my left ovary today I had some light cramping below my belly button and now its like a dull achy feeling back in my left ovary. Have you have any implantation bleeding or spotting?


----------



## Audrey2108

ksimpson3890 said:


> I am also about 7/8 dpo last night I had a pinching feeling in my left ovary today I had some light cramping below my belly button and now its like a dull achy feeling back in my left ovary. Have you have any implantation bleeding or spotting?

No I haven’t. I wonder if I’ll be one of those who don’t get IB..though I was hoping I would so at least I’d know for sure if something is going on in there haha. I just keep having pinchy feelings in my tummy and near my belly button. And achey lower back.


----------



## jellybeanxx

I didn’t get/notice any implantation with my first pregnancy but I did with my second. I know there’s mixed opinions on whether it’s actually related to implantation or if it’s just a shift in estrogen/progesterone that happens during the 2WW anyway.
Either way, I had spotting around 9/10DPO when I was pregnant with DS2 and was convinced AF was on the way but got a BFP a couple of days later. 
Hope those of you nearing the end of their 2WW get that BFP very soon!

CD12 here and waiting for the OPKs to darken. Still getting cramps on and off. Hoping it’s just follicles growing rather than cysts forming!


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies I'm sat here worrying like crazy and am nearly in tears.
My boobs have been so so tender and today they are not as tender. Only slightly. Not felt as queezy today either.
Is it normol for symtoms to come and go in early preganacy?
I'm not even 5 weeks yet until Wednesday and shudnt the symtoms be increasing. I'm worried and scared that this preganacy is going to end I don't think I cud cope with another loss.


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> I did I got a potty shot and a profile pic all the other pics was her being a mare lol she just didn't like us having a look lol xx

My DD was like that at my 20 week scan she had her legs crossed haha. X


----------



## Momof2onetube

Rooting for you all the way @jellybeanxx :)


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies I'm sat here worrying like crazy and am nearly in tears.
> My boobs have been so so tender and today they are not as tender. Only slightly. Not felt as queezy today either.
> Is it normol for symtoms to come and go in early preganacy?
> I'm not even 5 weeks yet until Wednesday and shudnt the symtoms be increasing. I'm worried and scared that this preganacy is going to end I don't think I cud cope with another loss.

Yes hunni I was the same tbh some days I have nothing some days I have loads, haven't felt baby as such yet because my placenta is anterior but i wouldn't worry to much well easier said than done i no xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> Yes hunni I was the same tbh some days I have nothing some days I have loads, haven't felt baby as such yet because my placenta is anterior but i wouldn't worry to much well easier said than done i no xx

Thank you sweety. My placenta was like that with my DD and I didn't feel her untill I was about 20 weeks which was so late compared to the others. 
Yeah I'm gonna try and not worry. Tests are still strong and coming up so fast so I'm hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you sweety. My placenta was like that with my DD and I didn't feel her untill I was about 20 weeks which was so late compared to the others.
> Yeah I'm gonna try and not worry. Tests are still strong and coming up so fast so I'm hoping that's a good sign.

It is a very good sign hun means your hcg is rising :) it's so hard not to try and worry xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

@Suggerhoney so hard not to worry isnt it. I'm still worried even after seeing babys heartbeat last week. I have some days where i have no symptoms and others where i have it all at once. I think it's pretty normal to fluctuate. Definitely a good sign that your tests are like that.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I still worry something might happen as well. Like this little one will move a lot every hour so when she finally takes a nap and I haven't felt her in over an hour I start to worry a little. I think it is just something we worry about as moms :) @Suggerhoney My symptoms one day would be more than the other in early pregnancy but I didn't start getting the nausea feeling or real sore boobs until around 8 weeks pregnant I believe.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwwe thanks ladies so much. 
Well I woke up and my boobs were tender again. Not majorly bad but more tender than last night and been feeling mild queezyness all day. 
I did another cheepy and line came up same as control line. 
Also done another strip test that is a 20ml one and line came up strait away. 

So the top one is the 20ml one. From family bargains. And then the bottom one is the ones I've only been getting faint lines that have been getting darker but today it's the same as control.
Feeling more positive today. 

Yes it's always a worry all the way through even after there born u still worry. Haha. 
Guess it's all part of being a mum. 
're watched my tv show which I cudnt really get into last night and crying has resumed. I balled my eyes out haha. 

Thank you for all the support ladies your all so lovely.:hugs:


----------



## ksimpson3890

Im at 9 dpo now Just tested and bfn of course. AF not due until the 16th and ive been spotting pink/brown/light red for 4 days. Thinking if its just AF coming early :(


----------



## tdog

@ksimpson3890 sorry hun if after has come early hopefully not :dust: xx

@Suggerhoney I no you worry the whole time my dd is 14 and I still worry about her, your not a real mam unless you worry about your babies like many/all ladies on this forum will agree lol xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog I definitely agree! I remember waiting for the worry to stop when I was pregnant with DS1. He’s 5 now and that worry that started with the BFP is still there! That’s just life as a Mam, exhausting!

CD14 here and OPKs are getting darker but still not quite positive. Hoping I’ll ovulate in the next couple of days!


----------



## tdog

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog I definitely agree! I remember waiting for the worry to stop when I was pregnant with DS1. He’s 5 now and that worry that started with the BFP is still there! That’s just life as a Mam, exhausting!
> 
> CD14 here and OPKs are getting darker but still not quite positive. Hoping I’ll ovulate in the next couple of days!

Oh fingers crossed for you :) I'm sending all the :dust: I have xx

Afm today well started yesterday bit today worse my sciatica is killing it's got worse my hips are bad im walking round like I've crapped myself :blush: the nausea is still very much their, haven't felt her yet but that be because the placenta at the front I have like bubble feelings but that's it xx


----------



## MandyVla

Hi there, I’m new to this site. Had a chemical in April 2018. 
Currently 9 DPO, AF due on 18 Feb. Nipples have been sensitive since 5 DPO, bouts of nausea, TMI, but vomited on Saturday night too. Headaches, mild cramps on and off with the odd feeling of twinges. Feeling exhausted after a good nights sleep. Been temp tracking and for the last 3 days my temp has been the same. Anyone had anything similar (with temps) that ended with a BFP?


----------



## tdog

MandyVla said:


> Hi there, I’m new to this site. Had a chemical in April 2018.
> Currently 9 DPO, AF due on 18 Feb. Nipples have been sensitive since 5 DPO, bouts of nausea, TMI, but vomited on Saturday night too. Headaches, mild cramps on and off with the odd feeling of twinges. Feeling exhausted after a good nights sleep. Been temp tracking and for the last 3 days my temp has been the same. Anyone had anything similar (with temps) that ended with a BFP?

My temps dropped slightly at 7dpo then went back up after everything crossed for you :dust: xx


----------



## tdog

MandyVla said:


> Hi there, I’m new to this site. Had a chemical in April 2018.
> Currently 9 DPO, AF due on 18 Feb. Nipples have been sensitive since 5 DPO, bouts of nausea, TMI, but vomited on Saturday night too. Headaches, mild cramps on and off with the odd feeling of twinges. Feeling exhausted after a good nights sleep. Been temp tracking and for the last 3 days my temp has been the same. Anyone had anything similar (with temps) that ended with a BFP?

These were mine:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog :hugs: are you seeing a physio at all? Hope the pain and nausea improves soon!

@MandyVla I’ve had 3 BFPs over the years and different temp patterns with each one. My second pregnancy I had a two day dip and felt for sure I was out but it went back up again. Good luck! 

I’ve taken 4 OPKs today because I’m crazy. It’s getting close but not quite yet. I so rarely get properly positive ones, I wonder if that’s part of my problem? Even when I seem to ovulate, my OPKs never get fully positive.


----------



## tdog

I'm not seeing the physio no as haven't mentioned ro midwife but see how it goes and thank you :hun: xx

Hope you get a proper positive this month I no some ladies dont get positives but they do ovulate xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tdog
Yes my eldest is 15 and I still worry haha.
Sorry to hear about sciatica hon I've had that with my last 2 pregnancies and it's horrible. I also had SPD. Definitely mention it to ure midwife hon she mite refure you to a physio. I found sleeping on my side with a pillow between my legs helped a bit. Sending hugs because I know how horrid that is. Sorry about the sickness as well. That's when mine really sets in in the 2nd trimester. With my DD the smell of fried food made me gag.

Not much queezyness today and boobies not as tender as yesterday. So it must just be a preganacy thing and symptoms are just worse some days than others.
My temp is still raised was 37.5c this morning. I'm still temping and testing untill I've had a scan and seen baby and heart beat.
Took another test because when I went bathroom earlier when I wiped I had a tanned mukas. I really panicked and thought oh no. But test line came up darker than control and have read that if ure about to MC ure temp plummets.
I'm gonna 5 weeks tommorow and I'm ringing my doctors surgery to see if I can book an appointment. I wanted to wait till I was 5 weeks because I wanted to make sure I wasn't having a chemical. Can't believe I'm gonna be 5 weeks, I know it's still mega early but when I found out I was only just over 3 weeks and remember thinking 5 weeks seemed like ages away.
When I see Dr I'm hoping he will get in touch with my my high risk pregnancy consultant. (I had her last time) and she will want to see me and hoping she will book me in for a early scan like she did last time.
Don't think the scan will be untill im 7 weeks but hoping it will be 6 because u can see the baby and heartbeat normally by 6 weeks, and waiting till 7 weeks seems so far away. Even tho it's only 2 weeks.
I just wanna know everything is ok.
Here's today's tests and I'll add one of my line progression. Let me know what you all think? Because I'm still a worry wart.


I hold my hands up I am a POASA lol.

Jellybean
Sounds like u are so so close babe to the big O. Praying for a nice juicy egg and that this is ure month. Good luck sweety I've got everything crossed.

Hello to all the newbies:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck to the ones still in the 2ww 
And all those ttc. 
Sending loads of baby dust :dust:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Suggerhoney don’t worry too much even if your temp drops. They are generally elevated but can vary as well. Your tests are looking good anyway. Hope you can get an early scan to ease your worries a little though.

My OPKs are still frustratingly close to positive. Temp went up slightly this morning. Will just have to wait and see what happens in the next couple of days!


----------



## tdog

@Suggerhoney them tests are looking amazing :) I no what you mean about the worrying tho cant be helped hope they scan you early I had to book mine early just for reassurance xx

@jellybeanxx do you think you might have ovulated already bit not got a positive? Xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog the OPKs are darker today than yesterday. I had one earlier that was maybe positive? My temp only went up a tiny bit. Will just have to see what it does tomorrow.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Positive OPK or not quite there yet?


----------



## jellybeanxx

This might be a clearer one! Keep looking and can’t decide if the control line is as dark!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I think that’s SO close @jellybeanxx was that today’s? I found I’d get one like that, too close to call and then a couple hours later it’d be obviously pos


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jelly bean 
That test looks so almost there it's not far from my positive and my line on my opk never ever got darker than control just the same colour. U can have a really short surge and it can be so easy to miss that surge if ure not testing twice a day. I'd take another later and one tommorow. Good luck hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

So ladies I rang my doctors surgery and the doctor rang me back strait away. 
Sadly she only made me feel more worried and not reausred. She kept saying over and over about me being 39 and that I'm at extremely high risk of a MC. 
My symptoms the last 2 days have been pretty non existent. 
Woke up yesterday breast tenderness gone again and no queezyness. Thought oh it's ok everything will come back tommorow (today) but it hasnt. Only thing I been getting today is very very very slight queezyness hardly anything and boobs still not as tender as 2 days ago. Dr didn't really reasure me about this and just said if you get any cramping or any blood to call back. 
I asked her about the tests and told her how dark They are and I asked if it's a good sign and she said it can be. 

She is going to write to the high risk preganacy consultant but told me not to get my hopes up for an early scan and that I will probably have to wait till 12 weeks which is still 7 weeks away. 
I feel so upsett I've been crying all day. They don't even want to see me at the doctors because I'm to early. 
I have to ring them back when I'm 7 weeks to book in with the midwife at 8 weeks. 
This wait is gonna be hurendous. 
I can't afford a privet scan and they won't so bloods. 
Thought the 2ww was stressful well this is worse. 
The tanned mukas has completly stopped and is now back to clear. I have lower dull back ache. 
All I want is for everything to be ok and this is just so scary. 
:sad2:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Suggerhoney I’m sorry the doctor wasn’t more reassuring. Have you looked at groupon? There’s sometimes discounts on there for private scans.

@Momof2onetube it was the 4th OPK of the day :haha: will do another one later. They don’t normally get this dark for me so hoping it’s a good sign!


----------



## Momof2onetube

:rofl: Hopefully your next one is clear as day pos! Have everything crossed for you :dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yes definitely a good sign hun.
Thanks for the advice still a bit early for a scan yet as onlh 5 weeks but will see if I get a letter in the post from the high risk preganacy consultant. I think she will want to see me b4 12 weeks as I had her last time and that was a high risk pregnancy as well. She saw me at 7 weeks with DD and I had a scan an hour b4 I saw her. 
Hope that will happen this time. 
Gonna be so nervous at that scan so wud rather get it out the way sooner rather than later. If she won't see me till 12 weeks I will check out that site about privet scans and see if I can get a cheap one. 

All I've got as hope are these tests so for now that's all I'm gonna have to do is test and make sure that line stays dark.


----------



## FaithnHope41

@Suggerhoney your tests are looking better than ever!! So exciting!

We are taking this week as a "break" week from medications and cycles. With the abnormal cycle I had this past week, my OB did not want to prescribe provera again so soon. So Monday we start a new cycle (calling it CD3). I start taking 200 mg of Clomid and Dexamethasone, which we are hoping will stimulate ovulation. I go in for an ultrasound on CD 11 (feb 26) and if there are any mature follicles, we will trigger with HCG. 

Praying so hard for a miracle to happen next month! 

Also, this will be a completely new treatment from what we have been using over the last 5 cycles. My doctor starting prescribing his patients with IF Letrozole instead of Clomid sometime in the last few years due to higher success rates. However, our first child was a Clomid baby and he has agreed to do the same treatment we did that got us pregnant with baby #1 but it upping the dosage of Clomid to 200mg (we had success with 150mg with baby #1). 

Any of you ever taken Clomid with out being on AF?!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@FaithnHope41 not personally, I’ve only ever taken clomid at the start of a cycle but they only do it like that to ensure you’re not already pregnant. I’ve read a few times about people who have started it later. 
All the best with it! 

Here’s my latest OPK. I think the one from earlier was darker...


----------



## FaithnHope41

jellybeanxx said:


> @FaithnHope41 not personally, I’ve only ever taken clomid at the start of a cycle but they only do it like that to ensure you’re not already pregnant. I’ve read a few times about people who have started it later.
> All the best with it!
> 
> Here’s my latest OPK. I think the one from earlier was darker...
> 
> View attachment 1055484

Yay! Looks super close!! Get lots of Bd'ing in this week! :) 

I also read that it was to ensure you weren't already PG but I always thought it had to be started while on your cycle. Who knew!! lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tdog thanks sweety so hard not to worry but all I can do is wait it out. 
Can't believe how rude Dr was about my age. Urghhh. 

Faith 
Hello again sweety so glad ure going back on Clomid. Hopefully this all u need and you will fall pregnant strait away 
I pray this happens for you sweety. 
Thinking of you. So glad ure Dr has gone back to what worked b4. I mean if it isn't broke don't fix it so they say. Not sure why he just didnt put you back on Clomid in the first place because that's what works with you. 
So happy he is going with what you want now. 
Good luck and hugs sweety


----------



## FaithnHope41

Suggerhoney said:


> Tdog thanks sweety so hard not to worry but all I can do is wait it out.
> Can't believe how rude Dr was about my age. Urghhh.
> 
> Faith
> Hello again sweety so glad ure going back on Clomid. Hopefully this all u need and you will fall pregnant strait away
> I pray this happens for you sweety.
> Thinking of you. So glad ure Dr has gone back to what worked b4. I mean if it isn't broke don't fix it so they say. Not sure why he just didnt put you back on Clomid in the first place because that's what works with you.
> So happy he is going with what you want now.
> Good luck and hugs sweety

That's my exact thought too. I am mad that I didn't ask sooner, but I honestly trust my OB so much to where I wish he could be my go to doctor for everything. He is amazing. Now, if he could just make this whole TTC work again already lol 

I just read a post of yours about your doctor's concerns. Hang in there girlfriend! Some doctor's are definitely not as friendly as others, but hopefully your high risk doctor contacts you soon for an appt. Your lines look great still, very dark. And remember, side effects can change. Your hormone levels could be to blame for the not so tender breasts and spotting. I am praying for you though and I am sure everything will be ok. <3 Keep me posted on how you're doing and try to relax a little to relieve some of the stress. Hugs!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

FaithnHope41 said:


> That's my exact thought too. I am mad that I didn't ask sooner, but I honestly trust my OB so much to where I wish he could be my go to doctor for everything. He is amazing. Now, if he could just make this whole TTC work again already lol
> 
> I just read a post of yours about your doctor's concerns. Hang in there girlfriend! Some doctor's are definitely not as friendly as others, but hopefully your high risk doctor contacts you soon for an appt. Your lines look great still, very dark. And remember, side effects can change. Your hormone levels could be to blame for the not so tender breasts and spotting. I am praying for you though and I am sure everything will be ok. <3 Keep me posted on how you're doing and try to relax a little to relieve some of the stress. Hugs!!

I was only just praying for you hon. I always do my prayers b4 bed and was praying for you then come on here and there you are. 
Awww hun thank you.
Breast tenderness returned tonight. Wish the symtoms wudnt keep going away it makes you worry. 
Yeah that Dr sounded had a non English accent so maybe the country she's come from has a more stern culture. Her English was good but u had to really listen. 
She really upsett me with her negativity.
Loads of womon have babies even older than me. My aunty had my cousin when she was 41. 

It was like she was trying to indicate this pregnancy won't last That's how it felt. She never actually said that but she focussed so much on the whole age and MC thing. All I wanted was some reassurance and she just made me anxious.


----------



## tdog

Morning ladies how are we all today? Xx

I'm doing a gender reveal for the kids tomorrow so freaking excited :) cant wait for their little faces xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

@tdog ah thats exciting!! how are you doing it? sorry if you've already said, I struggle to keep up on my phone!

plodding along here waiting for my next scan! Thankfully I seem to be feeling a lot less anxious. Nausea hit me again full force yesterday and still hanging around today, but I'm definitely not complaining as it gives that reassurance doesn't it!


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> @tdog ah thats exciting!! how are you doing it? sorry if you've already said, I struggle to keep up on my phone!
> 
> plodding along here waiting for my next scan! Thankfully I seem to be feeling a lot less anxious. Nausea hit me again full force yesterday and still hanging around today, but I'm definitely not complaining as it gives that reassurance doesn't it!

Definitely reassurance hunni :) cant wait for your next scan :wohoo: right I've ordered 10 cupcakes 5 blue icing and 5 pink icing going to give them the blue first :blush: then take them outside to do the canon and party poppers then give them the pink iced cakes lol naughty mammy:rofl: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha aww that sounds great!! :D


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog your kids are going to be so excited, can’t wait to hear about it!

Here’s my latest OPK...


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tdog
Wow that sounds awesome your kids will love it so much

Mrs mummy
So glad ure not feeling as anxious and ure having another scan soon I'm sure all will be ok glad ure symptoms have come back. They say the sicker you are the healthier the baby.
My symptoms keep coming and going and it makes me worry so much. Not feeling any symptoms today at all apart from tender nipples when i press. Boobs become tender again last night but now gone again. Makes me worry so much. I wud rather be throwing up everyday just so I know every thing is ok.
Hopefully the symptoms will come on full power soon. I've still got sooooo long to wait for a scan.

Jelly bean
Hon that's a positive woohooo

So I did a frer today as I haven't done one for over a week and can't believe what's happened


Has this ever happened to anyone b4? I've never seen this happen to this extreme.
Why is the control line so much lighter. It's normally darker than that.
Hope it isn't nothing to worry about


----------



## mrsmummy2

@Suggerhoney id say thats an amazing positive! Dye stealing from the control line!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Suggerhoney I was an obsessive tester in my pregnancies and would get lines like that after a while. I’d take it as a good thing!


----------



## tdog

Awww thanks ladies :hugs: :flower: I cant wait :rofl: xx

Awww :yipee: looks positive to me @jellybeanxx xx

@Suggerhoney that is amazing I stopped testing after a while (i no i no not like me) :rofl: :rofl: xx


----------



## FaithnHope41

Suggerhoney said:


> I was only just praying for you hon. I always do my prayers b4 bed and was praying for you then come on here and there you are.
> Awww hun thank you.
> Breast tenderness returned tonight. Wish the symtoms wudnt keep going away it makes you worry.
> Yeah that Dr sounded had a non English accent so maybe the country she's come from has a more stern culture. Her English was good but u had to really listen.
> She really upsett me with her negativity.
> Loads of womon have babies even older than me. My aunty had my cousin when she was 41.
> 
> It was like she was trying to indicate this pregnancy won't last That's how it felt. She never actually said that but she focussed so much on the whole age and MC thing. All I wanted was some reassurance and she just made me anxious.

Awww you are so so kind, thank you so much for your prayers. I appreciate them greatly!

Yes, many women are having babies in their 40s today! And honestly, women are waiting longer to even start having babies, so it really is becoming the norm!

Hang in there and know that you have all of ours support here. We are here for you!! <3


----------



## FaithnHope41

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog your kids are going to be so excited, can’t wait to hear about it!
> 
> Here’s my latest OPK...
> 
> View attachment 1055540

Yay!! I'd say you are there are so so close like in the next 12 hours close! LOL 

How is Vegas so far?!


----------



## jellybeanxx

FaithnHope41 said:


> Yay!! I'd say you are there are so so close like in the next 12 hours close! LOL
> 
> How is Vegas so far?!

Vegas?


----------



## FaithnHope41

jellybeanxx said:


> Vegas?

I'm so sorry! I got your last post mixed up with another gals! Thought I was responding to her! Oops!! :wacko:

Any way, I hope your big O is soon!! :happydance:


----------



## jellybeanxx

FaithnHope41 said:


> I'm so sorry! I got your last post mixed up with another gals! Thought I was responding to her! Oops!! :wacko:
> 
> Any way, I hope your big O is soon!! :happydance:

Haha thank you! I thought I’d forgotten a holiday I was supposed to be on :haha:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awww ladies thank you so so much I feel so much more reassured now. 

Tdog you made me LOL. To funny. I think I'm definitely a pee on a stick addict hahahaha. 
As soon as I've had a scan I'm gonna stop testing hehe. Bet I'll still be wanting to see on a stick when I'm 6 months just for funsies hahaha. 

Jelly bean thank you for the reassurance sweety. Good luck to you. That OPK looks the same as my positive one. Time to get :sex: I pray this is ure month hon


Faith 
Awww ure welcome sweety ure so lovely and kind. 
All u womon are so so supportive so thankful I posted on this thread. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Suggerhoney your lines have been processing superbly! Try not to worry love, I know easier said than done but I’m sure bean is in there for the long haul :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Momof2onetube said:


> @Suggerhoney your lines have been processing superbly! Try not to worry love, I know easier said than done but I’m sure bean is in there for the long haul :hugs:

Thank you sweety. 
Just can't wait to have a scan so I know for sure. Feels like time is going so so slow haha. 
I'll probably be saying later on when I'm in the 3rd tri 'wow only seems like yesterday I found out, hahahahaha


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Suggerhoney hopefully it speeds up a bit! I’m fortunate enough to have very early scans with my history of ectopic, but honestly my worry doesn’t stop until I can find baby with my doppler, then I rest easier after that! I’m already off for my 12 week scan tomorrow and don’t know where the time has gone lol. Only 4 more weeks til our private 3D scan to find out gender. Pregnancy is all a waiting game isn’t it? :haha:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Momof2onetube said:


> @Suggerhoney hopefully it speeds up a bit! I’m fortunate enough to have very early scans with my history of ectopic, but honestly my worry doesn’t stop until I can find baby with my doppler, then I rest easier after that! I’m already off for my 12 week scan tomorrow and don’t know where the time has gone lol. Only 4 more weeks til our private 3D scan to find out gender. Pregnancy is all a waiting game isn’t it? :haha:

Oh hun how exciting.
Sorry about the ectopic that must of been awful. I'm so happy ure pregnant again. Yeah I think because this is another high risk preganacy like last time and I'm now 7 years older that my consultant will prob send for a scan for around 7 weeks. That's just under 2 weeks away now so really hope so. Don't think I can wait till 12 weeks that's 7 weeks away urggggggghhhhhh. I'll be like a nervous wreck if i have to wait till 12 weeks Id rather see bubba b4 so I know that all is ok and see a nice strong hb.
Yes home doplers are so good I actually found my DD HB b4 the midwife did with my own dopler at 16 weeks. I'm gonna be buying another one for sure when I'm a bit farther along. It's so reasuring.

I've just done the second test because as you know u get 2 in a pack and it's completly stolen the dye now, I've never seen anything like it but it makes me feel so happy seeing that line come up strait away.


Think the control line has gone shy:haha:
:rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Momof2onetube said:


> @Suggerhoney hopefully it speeds up a bit! I’m fortunate enough to have very early scans with my history of ectopic, but honestly my worry doesn’t stop until I can find baby with my doppler, then I rest easier after that! I’m already off for my 12 week scan tomorrow and don’t know where the time has gone lol. Only 4 more weeks til our private 3D scan to find out gender. Pregnancy is all a waiting game isn’t it? :haha:

Even tho I had a scan at 7 weeks with my DD at the 12 weeks one they put me forward to 13 weeks it was so good. Wud love that to happen this time but I know when I ovulated so i don't think I'm any extra. But here's hoping. Hehe. Hate being this early but tbh it's a worry whole way through even after there born you worry haha.


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> @Suggerhoney hopefully it speeds up a bit! I’m fortunate enough to have very early scans with my history of ectopic, but honestly my worry doesn’t stop until I can find baby with my doppler, then I rest easier after that! I’m already off for my 12 week scan tomorrow and don’t know where the time has gone lol. Only 4 more weeks til our private 3D scan to find out gender. Pregnancy is all a waiting game isn’t it? :haha:

Wow that has gone so quick the time has just flown by cant believe your nearly 12 weeks already xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Any of you noticed u had more saliva in ure mouth in first tri? One thing I've really noticed is my mouth is always so watery like crazy watery. Not sure if this is a symptom or not. 
Been awake all night just cudnt sleep so feeling like a zombie today haha. 
Breasts are tender again and the queezyness is back. 
I'm like so happy to have symtoms again I know that sounds weird hahaha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

How are we all today??


----------



## FaithnHope41

jellybeanxx said:


> Haha thank you! I thought I’d forgotten a holiday I was supposed to be on :haha:

Bahaha!! We can dream right?! :)

How are you OPK's going?!


----------



## jellybeanxx

FaithnHope41 said:


> Bahaha!! We can dream right?! :)
> 
> How are you OPK's going?!

OPKs have gone faint again and my temp dipped more today. I’m really hoping I get that rise tomorrow!


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx fingers crossed for you xx

I done the gender reveal with the kids earlier omg their faces priceless really was xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

@tdog aww that's fab!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jelly bean 
That's great hun I'm sure ure about to release that eggy or u have already I have it all fixed for you sweety that this cycle is the BFP cycle [-o&lt;

Tdog 
Awwwww I bet it was so awesome. How did they take the little sister news? I bet they were so thrilled. 

I've been feeling sick all day today really feels like motion sickness it comes and goes on and off all day like waves. 

How is everything doing this evening? 
I just watched eastenders and balled my eyes out. Thinking of watching a movie tonight. Need something funny to watch now lol. 
Think I've got a cold coming my nose keeps streaming and blocking up and feeling a bit throaty. 

Anyway ladies have a lovely evening 
Sending you all hugs.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog that’s lovely, bet they’re so excited now!

@Suggerhoney you know you’re pregnant with eastenders makes you cry! I was gutted about Kathy and Masood though :haha: weird storyline that!

No real temp rise this morning. Clinging onto a small hope of a slow rise but starting to think my body geared up to ovulate but despite the OPK being darker than it’s ever been, still didn’t manage it. Think I need to prepare myself for another long anovulatory cycle :cry:
If I’ve not had a decent temp rise by Monday, I’m going to book in to see the GP again and get the ball rolling on going back on metformin.


----------



## tdog

I wish I could upload a video I gave them the cupcakes first blue ones so when we done the cannon they were expecting blue confetti :rofl: they were shocked and excited I have watched it so many times :) xx

@jellybeanxx I have everything crossed that you did ovulate :) and it's not one of them long cycles xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

@jellybeanxx fx you did of ovulate <3

@tdog aww bless. I cant wait to find out the gender!

@Suggerhoney ah i was crying at friday night's too. Dr Legg got me! :sad2:


----------



## tdog

Awww cant wait for you to find out aswell :) xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

tdog said:


> Awww cant wait for you to find out aswell :) xx

My DD is desperate for a girl. DS says if its a girl he's calling her poopy head :rofl:

I think once they find out it'll all be fine!

Do you have any names picked out yet?
Im finding it reeeeeal hard this time around!!


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> My DD is desperate for a girl. DS says if its a girl he's calling her poopy head :rofl:
> 
> I think once they find out it'll all be fine!
> 
> Do you have any names picked out yet?
> Im finding it reeeeeal hard this time around!!

:rofl: kids make you laugh dont they bless him lol are you going to do a private gender scan? We both like amber but which ever name I say to him he dont like he a man xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Definitely! I'm hoping to get one betwrrn 16 and 18 weeks, then confirm at my 20 week. I know some hospitals dont like to tell you the gender ao dont want to wait all that time and be told no!
Aww i like that name!


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Definitely! I'm hoping to get one betwrrn 16 and 18 weeks, then confirm at my 20 week. I know some hospitals dont like to tell you the gender ao dont want to wait all that time and be told no!
> Aww i like that name!

Oh I didn't no some hospitals dont tell you thought they all do :shrug: I hope it flies for you :) have you got a date for your dating scan yet? Xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

tdog said:


> Oh I didn't no some hospitals dont tell you thought they all do :shrug: I hope it flies for you :) have you got a date for your dating scan yet? Xx

Yeah with ds they didnt want to tell and said their policy is that they dont tell! Mad.
Im at a different hospital this time so we'll see!

Nope not yet. I have a "booking in" appointment with a midwife on Tuesday. Never had one before... usually just fill in some forms and wait for a 12 week scan appointment. Guessing she will arrange it with me when i see her.


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Yeah with ds they didnt want to tell and said their policy is that they dont tell! Mad.
> Im at a different hospital this time so we'll see!
> 
> Nope not yet. I have a "booking in" appointment with a midwife on Tuesday. Never had one before... usually just fill in some forms and wait for a 12 week scan appointment. Guessing she will arrange it with me when i see her.

Fingers crossed they will confirm at 20 weeks then if a different hospital it's a bit mad that thought were all the same, I had booking in with all of mine info remember right, they came to the house the first 2 and then I had to go to them the last 3 its just paper work the same really all the family history then send your info to hospital for the scan except mine forgot about that I had to ask while at the hospital as I'm their every month anyway for the diabetes xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

tdog said:


> Fingers crossed they will confirm at 20 weeks then if a different hospital it's a bit mad that thought were all the same, I had booking in with all of mine info remember right, they came to the house the first 2 and then I had to go to them the last 3 its just paper work the same really all the family history then send your info to hospital for the scan except mine forgot about that I had to ask while at the hospital as I'm their every month anyway for the diabetes xx

My dr said midwife would come to the house but i have to go to the birthing unit which is about 30 mins drive away up into the valleys somewhere :dohh:
Pointless as i cant even give birth there anyway because my BMI is still too high despite losing 4 stone since DS.. i think its at about 35 now and has to be below 30 to give birth there. Plus I'd rather be in hospital anyway as they arent equipt there, so if anything goes wrong you have to be transferred to a hospital anyway.. so why not just start out there in the first place :shrug:


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> My dr said midwife would come to the house but i have to go to the birthing unit which is about 30 mins drive away up into the valleys somewhere :dohh:
> Pointless as i cant even give birth there anyway because my BMI is still too high despite losing 4 stone since DS.. i think its at about 35 now and has to be below 30 to give birth there. Plus I'd rather be in hospital anyway as they arent equipt there, so if anything goes wrong you have to be transferred to a hospital anyway.. so why not just start out there in the first place :shrug:

That should be just for the booking in papers tho surely, but yes I no what you mean its ridiculous tbh they should have a office or something at the hospital and 30 minutes away aswell :( they will only transfer you to the hospital anyway because as you say your BMI xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

tdog said:


> That should be just for the booking in papers tho surely, but yes I no what you mean its ridiculous tbh they should have a office or something at the hospital and 30 minutes away aswell :( they will only transfer you to the hospital anyway because as you say your BMI xx

Yep bit of a pain in the butt! Hoping my future appointments will just be at the gp or local hospital. Wish i was in my old area though as the hospital was MUCH better. Plus the one I'm at now is awful for parking so super stressful! :dohh:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hellllloooo lovely ladies 
Jellybean 
Fixed u get s rise hun maybe it's a slow rise. 
Yeah that is a funny one I was so happy when Kathy and masood got together I guess we're just have to wait and see what happens. They make sure a sweet couple. 

Mrs mummy
Yep the bit when Dr leg and Dot were watching that war stuff I balled at that then had a rite shout about how evil Hitler was. Then when Dr leg died I was balling and sobbing. Also had a cry over Jean bless her. I love jean she makes me laugh and it's so Horrible she's got something wrong with her. 

Watched the movie the greatest showman and also cried at that. Hahaha 

Sorry I haven't been here for 2 days I've been feeling really really queezy. I cudnt even wash a dish that had a little bit of Apple crumble in it I cudnt even scrape it into the bin because just the look of it had me heaving. 
Had a ham and tomato sandwich today which I nomorly really like but it made me feel sick. It was the butter and the tomato together I just cudnt stomach it. :sick:(this was me) haha. 
Also my boobs have gone all vainy and feel heavy and sore.
I can honestly say symtoms have kicked in. Makes me feel better having them than not having them. 

Nearly 6 weeks now yay. 
Although my nanna thinks I'm a bit further. Pretty sure I'm what I say I am tho. 
Ringing the hospital on Thursday to book to see the high risk preganacy consultant. Hopefully she will want me to have a scan at 7 weeks like last time. Fingers crossed. 

Tdog awwww hun I bet ure so excited. 
I've decided I will be finding out the sex. My nanna thinks I'm having a girl but hubby thinks boy. 
My eldest DD who is 15 thinks it's twins hmmmmmmm:wacko:

All I hope is everything is healthy and normol


----------



## jellybeanxx

I’ve set FF to OPK dectector so it shows when I should’ve ovulated according to the positive OPK. I don’t think there’s any chance it happened is there? :cry:
Feeling proper sorry for myself today.


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> I’ve set FF to OPK dectector so it shows when I should’ve ovulated according to the positive OPK. I don’t think there’s any chance it happened is there? :cry:
> Feeling proper sorry for myself today.
> 
> View attachment 1055775

Are you still taking opks? Maybe you’ll gear up again?

Im currently cd12 and not even a faint second line on opks yet...looking like a later ovulation for me!


----------



## jellybeanxx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Are you still taking opks? Maybe you’ll gear up again?
> 
> Im currently cd12 and not even a faint second line on opks yet...looking like a later ovulation for me!

I am still taking OPKs, all very faint! Hope yours start darkening up soon.
I’ve made another doctors appointment, not until 7th March but will hopefully move towards metformin again. My moods are all over the place too. Feels like constant PMS. Need to get my hormones under control.


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> I am still taking OPKs, all very faint! Hope yours start darkening up soon.
> I’ve made another doctors appointment, not until 7th March but will hopefully move towards metformin again. My moods are all over the place too. Feels like constant PMS. Need to get my hormones under control.

Good luck I hope you get answers too!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwwww Jellybean 
Bless you sweety. 
I always thought if u wudnt ovulate then you wudnt get a positive opk and ures was definitely positive. 
I wish I cud offer more help. :hug:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Suggerhoney said:


> Awwwww Jellybean
> Bless you sweety.
> I always thought if u wudnt ovulate then you wudnt get a positive opk and ures was definitely positive.
> I wish I cud offer more help. :hug:

Thanks lovely. Unfortunately it can happen. OPKs just show your body is gearing up to ovulate. It can happen (especially in women like me with PCOS) where the body gears up but doesn’t manage to ovulate. It’s particularly frustrating for me as I don’t ever really get properly positive ones even when I have ovulated so I got my hopes up that it was a good sign.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Midwife app went really well! I'm officially allowed to be midwife led ! Could not be happier. Also found out ive lost 3lbs!
Eligible for a home birth or the birthing centre as i am low risk. So so happy.
Roll on tomorrow for my scan! :happydance:


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Midwife app went really well! I'm officially allowed to be midwife led ! Could not be happier. Also found out ive lost 3lbs!
> Eligible for a home birth or the birthing centre as i am low risk. So so happy.
> Roll on tomorrow for my scan! :happydance:

Yey that's amazing news :) so so happy for you what times your scan? Xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

mrsmummy2 said:


> Midwife app went really well! I'm officially allowed to be midwife led ! Could not be happier. Also found out ive lost 3lbs!
> Eligible for a home birth or the birthing centre as i am low risk. So so happy.
> Roll on tomorrow for my scan! :happydance:

Brilliant news!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

tdog said:


> Yey that's amazing news :) so so happy for you what times your scan? Xx

9.30! Will be a rush getting there straight from school but fingers crossed for no traffic! The birthing unit was amazing.. much better than i expected. Can't decide if id want a home birth or not.. cant imagine it!


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> 9.30! Will be a rush getting there straight from school but fingers crossed for no traffic! The birthing unit was amazing.. much better than i expected. Can't decide if id want a home birth or not.. cant imagine it!

I had 3 in hospital 1 at home the one at home was so different I think because he was unplanned home birth that I did on my own (waiting for ambulance) I loved being in my own home but never be able to do again during to high risk (diabetes) your kids still at school? Whens their half term? Mines off now xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jelly bean 
Oh sweety I'm so sorry I didn't know any of that. I just pray u did O and it will show on FF soon. 

Mrs mummy
Oh that's great hun how exciting. 
Good luck at ure scan. I can't wait to have a scan but so nervous just praying all is ok and baby is healthy and in the rite place with a strong heart beat. 
Got to ring hospital Thursdays the booking centre to book an appointment with my high risk preganacy consultant. Really hoping she will see me sometime next week when I'm 7 weeks and pray pray pray she requests a scan because this will be another high risk preganacy. 

Good luck hun. 
My symptoms are not as bad today so been worrying a bit but hopefully they will come back in full force. 
I wud much rather have symptoms daily then them keep disappearing. Makes u worry so much.


----------



## mrsmummy2

tdog said:


> I had 3 in hospital 1 at home the one at home was so different I think because he was unplanned home birth that I did on my own (waiting for ambulance) I loved being in my own home but never be able to do again during to high risk (diabetes) your kids still at school? Whens their half term? Mines off now xx

Oh wow i bet that was scary!! Both mine were in hospital, but with ds my labour was only 1.5 hrs, so i arrived at the hospital and 6 minutes later he was born :haha:
They couldnt quite believe it!

Yeah our half term isnt until next week! Feels like this term has gone on foreverrrrrr!


----------



## mrsmummy2

@Suggerhoney thankyou! Im so relieved. Not that being consultant led is a bad thing, but my experience with ds was crap because ALL the consultants i met were so negative telling me id be ill, things would go wrong etc.... nothing happened at all. I had a healthy pregnancy and easy labour. No stitches, tearing or pain relief and got to go home less than 12 hrs after (i gave birth early hours of the morning)
Fx you get a scan soon. I totally understand the worry. I'm sure all will be well with you though!
My symptoms come and go in waves, i think its quite normal so try not to worry too much. (Easier said than done!)


----------



## pamg

I finally had my consultant appt yesterday after all my fertility tests. His suggestion was IVF. Even tho I suspected thats what he was gna say it still hit me really bad. I cried so much yesterday it feels so unfair :-( I don't have much time to decide either as I have low ovarian reserve also. It seems like such a lot of money to pay with no guarentee.
I have endometriosis as well & when I asked about getting referred for that he said he could but treating it will lower my ovarian reserve & I would have to decide if I want to get that investigated or get fertility treatment as I don't have time for both.
I have a short luteal phase & when I suggested trying progesterone suppositories to see if that helps he was dismissive over it which I thought could have at least been worth trying. 
Just feel so crushed about it all.xx


----------



## tdog

@pamg oh my huge huge :hugs: for you I really dont no what else to say what a hard decision to make tho :( xx

@mrsmummy2 it was so scary he was 1.5 hours aswell I didn't realise was in labour as my waters hadn't broke like the 2 previous to that, and good luck with scan I no you will have had now :) xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Pamg I’m sorry such a tricky situation!

Any updates jelly?

Mrsmummy good luck!

AFM: cd14 and negative opk still, will test after work. 
My first labour for 5 hours from start to finish - midwife joked I’ll have to have a homebirth next time!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@pamg :hugs: that sounds really difficult. How much investigation have you had for the endo at this point? Do they know where it’s located?

@laurarebecca1 sorry you’ve not had any positive OPKs yet! No change here. My temps are so flat. They’ve gone really flat after that positive OPK. It’s quite weird! I’m still doing OPKs and I think today’s was a little darker but not by much and still very negative.


----------



## mrsmummy2

All went really well at the scan! Measuring 3 days behind, but was measuring 4 days behind my dates last time, so she wasn't worried. Im usually wrong with my dates anyway :haha: so measuring 8w4d, but she didnt change it as she said it may change again by 12 weeks.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Congrats mrsmummy! Super exciting!

Jelly have you got comparison photos?

AFM: I got this just now - id say it’s nearly positive as the test line is not quite as dark and thick as the control line. Hoping tomorrow is super dark so we can get another bd in (unable to tonight but have done last 2 days)

Edit: second photo is it dried, it seems to have dried darker. I won’t be able to test until tomorrow afternoon/evening


----------



## mrsmummy2

@laurarebecca1 looks good! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## tdog

@mrsmummy2 yey love the photo :) they always push you back my due date at that stage was 30th July went for 12 week scan and now 24th July xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

@tdog mad how the dates can change isnt it. 
Looking forward to getting my 12 week scan letter. I should be in my 12th week on my birthday, so that would be a fab present!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@mrsmummy2 so glad it went well, very exciting!!

@laurarebecca1 that looks positive to me! 

I don’t have OPK photos but I have screen shotted my chart as it’s so weird. I’ve set it to OPK detector so it shows when I should’ve ovulated based on my OPK but the temps just flatlined. So bizarre!


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> @tdog mad how the dates can change isnt it.
> Looking forward to getting my 12 week scan letter. I should be in my 12th week on my birthday, so that would be a fab present!

Yey that would an amazing pressie :) did they not give you a scan date their and then? Xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

@tdog nope..i hoped they would but no such luck. Seemed silly to waste the paper on a letter when i was right there and couldve just made an appointment:shrug:


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @mrsmummy2 so glad it went well, very exciting!!
> 
> @laurarebecca1 that looks positive to me!
> 
> I don’t have OPK photos but I have screen shotted my chart as it’s so weird. I’ve set it to OPK detector so it shows when I should’ve ovulated based on my OPK but the temps just flatlined. So bizarre!
> 
> View attachment 1055896

Your temps do look a bit flat - I have heard that some people don’t get temp rise significant enough for ff to confirm ovulation?! 

Do you tend to wait for the opks to fully dry to call positive? This was it fully dried 2 hours later.


----------



## tdog

@mrsmummy2 that does seem abit silly tbh xx

@laurarebecca1 normally youd see a positive before it dries xx


----------



## Mum42crazy

Hello everyone, I think I’m 4 days off AF, because I was using the pill so this will be my first cycle after withdrawal , I’ve never had a problem getting pregnant and luckily enough not had to chart or wait this two weeks.... but this time is different because 6 weeks ago my partner(no children) who is also 42 confessed that he wants a baby!! We discussed it 7 months ago and kind of said let’s not, he had a problem and had to use drugs which could have made him sterile, but the swimmers could have came back well swimming, (so I just took the pill, just Incase)! Anyway because of our age we thought no time to wait, he has his sperm test next Wednesday, but fingers crossed we don’t need to use the frozen stuff... but more important fingers crossed for a :bfp: so we can just get it over with :o so 4 days before the :witch: but I have no symptoms at ALL not of AF or pregnancy, I have taken a test this morning but it’s a :bfn: so no symptoms of AF is a good sign????:dust:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck @Mum42crazy


----------



## Mum42crazy

https://tinypic.com/r/ou8mbk/9 https://[IMG]https://i65.tinypic.com/ou8mbk.jpg[/IMG] Ok, so I said I have a BFN but I went to throw out the test and I saw a line.... first thought evaporation line, but I cracked it open and see pink on both sides but the middle is clear what do you think??? If it had been all grey or colorless I would have just thought evaporation but . . .


----------



## mrsmummy2

@Mum42crazy definitely worth re-testing!


----------



## tdog

Mum42crazy said:


> https://tinypic.com/r/ou8mbk/9 https://[IMG]https://i65.tinypic.com/ou8mbk.jpg[/IMG] Ok, so I said I have a BFN but I went to throw out the test and I saw a line.... first thought evaporation line, but I cracked it open and see pink on both sides but the middle is clear what do you think??? If it had been all grey or colorless I would have just thought evaporation but . . .

I cant see the image:shrug: but oh good luck no af symptoms is a good sign xx


----------



## pamg

jellybeanxx said:


> @pamg :hugs: that sounds really difficult. How much investigation have you had for the endo at this point? Do they know where it’s located?
> 
> @laurarebecca1 sorry you’ve not had any positive OPKs yet! No change here. My temps are so flat. They’ve gone really flat after that positive OPK. It’s quite weird! I’m still doing OPKs and I think today’s was a little darker but not by much and still very negative.

I haven't had any investigation for it, I only started suspecting I had it the middle of last year as my symptoms started getting worse & my cycles got shorter I read about endometriosis & realised I could have it, then when I had my hycosy in Dec she noticed I have a blocked falopian tube & saw addisions & agreed that I probably do have it. 
I just don't know what to do next now. If my egg reserve wasn't so low I guess I would have more options as I'd have more time.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Im sorry pamg, do you know you’re fsh level? 

Good luck mum42crazy

AFM: positive opk today and got another bd session in. I’m calling today/tomorrow as o day!


----------



## pamg

laurarebecca1 said:


> Im sorry pamg, do you know you’re fsh level?
> 
> Good luck mum42crazy
> AFM: positive opk today and got another bd session in. I’m calling today/tomorrow as o day!
> 
> View attachment 1055937

Yes my FSH level is 9.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mum42crazy
That happened to me with my eldest son. I did a test thought it was negative threw it in the bin. Then dug it out a bit later and there was a line. So did another test and bang BFP. I wud definitely do another test and keep us posted. Good luck

Pamg
Oh my goodness what a tough decision I'm so sorry this is happening. It wud be good if ure doctor cud may be just try those progesterone tablets just to see if they help because I've heard good things about them. I hope all this turns out ok. Sending :hugs:

Laura
Yay for the positive OPK

Jellybean
So sorry about the temps hun I've heard FF can be a bit off some times. Fixed for you sweety :hugs:

Mrs mummy
Lovely scan photo. I was put forward a whole week at my 12 weeks scan with my DD.

Ok so my symtoms came back again yesterday and I felt sick all day. Not actually throwing up but just like motion sickness or like a hangover sickness.
My boobs are so tender and swollen and vainy and my belly is supper bloated. My nanna is convinced I'm alot further than I think but I know the day I ovulated so I know I'm 7 weeks Wednesday.
Still in limbo regarding scan as hospital are saying they have no referral from my doctor yet, but doctors saying they referred me on the 13th Feb.
The receptionist at the hospital said she will have a word with one of the midwifes and see if my refural is with them. She said she will get back to me but I don't know when.

I looked into privet resurance scans here in my town and there like 80 pluss pounds which I just can not afford.
So it looks like more waiting for me reg scan app. Just praying they won't make me wait till 12 weeks.
Got my booking in appointment with the midwife booked in for the 6th March when I will be 8 weeks but really hoping I'll get a scan b4 that.
I look about 3 months pregnant already it's crazy haha I'm really hoping that is a good sign. Felt major stretching pains last night felt a bit like a stitch. 
Started feeling the tiredness now as well.
Can't believe I will be 7 weeks on Wednesday the time has actually gone by really quick which is surprising.
Oh and my emotions are so so bad I'm crying at Every thing hahaha. Even watching womon do live pregnancy tests on YouTube makes me sob like a nut case hahaha:rofl:


----------



## tdog

:hi: ladies how we all? I'm getting my spd back again :cry: even to lay in bed it stings I'm just trying to plod on with it tho xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> :hi: ladies how we all? I'm getting my spd back again :cry: even to lay in bed it stings I'm just trying to plod on with it tho xx

Oh sweety pie trust me i will be in the same boat soon I suffered with terrible SPD in my DD and DS I was on crutches from 30weeks. It's horrible. 
I'm so sorry ure suffering from it hon it really is not nice. 
I'm doing good been feeling queezy all day and oh my days the girls (boobs) are killing. Also been getting a lot of stitch like pain low down. Alot of pulling and tugging. Also started craving chili peppers late last night hahaha. So all good. 
Still no date for scan but waiting patiently


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog sorry to hear about the SPD, I had it really badly with DS2 and like @Suggerhoney I was on crutches. Hope you can find a way to get comfortable!

I’ve been doing OPKs and they’ve been really weird. I’ve done several each day and for the last few days they’ve been nearly positive about 11am but the rest have been completely negative. It’s so strange!
My temps have started climbing and FF has me at 3DPO so who knows what’s going on!


----------



## tdog

I had spd with 2nd but wasn't on crutches but my 3rd I was on crutches from 18 weeks and with Ethan I had nothing just niggles here and their buy nothing bad, thought I may have been ok this time but obviously not, tbh the last couple of hours it's been ok had no niggles or anything so fingers crossed that all I'll had (wishful thinking) :haha: xx

@jellybeanxx how weird :shrug: that's so confusing for you xx

@Suggerhoney I no what you mean about the sickness :( I've had it so bad lately i had it bad at beginning but now my goodness I've felt so Ill my boobs are not so bad thank God lol, hopefully it eases for you should do soon hopefully xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh no @tdog spd is the worst!! Hope it won't affect you too badly!
Its our last night in London tonight and i am absolutely exhausted! We have had a brilliant time though. I've eaten too much (well, not THAT much, but portion sizes are HUGE!) So my stomach has hurt quite a lot. I'm finding that eating any decent size meal gives me alot of mid-belly ache :nope: its like a tugging behind my belly button and an ache that doesnt go away for ages. I'm guessing it's something to do with the fact that the digestive system slows down :shrug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jellybean I'm wondering if u actually ovulated 2 days ago instead. Sure looks like it by ure temps. Not sure why u got a positive opk a few weeks ago tho but now I can definitely see that temp rise. I have it all fixed for you sweety.

Tdog
I hope the SPD stays away.

Mrs mummy
Hope u enjoyed London. Did u spot any celebs hehe.
My tummy aches sometimes when I eat as well.

Feeling very tired all day today. Not been sleeping good at all. Keep waking up with restless leg syndrome and it's driving me crazy. Ahhrrrr


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tdog how did u get ure baby size ticker I've tried but failed so many times haha. 
Can u do it on ure phone?


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jelly any updates on your chart?

Currently 5dpo and already itching to test...helpppp!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 CD29 here and my temps have dropped right down. No way I’ve ovulated. Feeling very defeated at the moment!
Hope your TWW goes quickly, when do you think you’ll test?


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @laurarebecca1 CD29 here and my temps have dropped right down. No way I’ve ovulated. Feeling very defeated at the moment!
> Hope your TWW goes quickly, when do you think you’ll test?

Oh no I’m so sorry :( 

I’m currently 6dpo and I was going to try hold off testing but realistically it’s going to be tomorrow haha (going out for dinner and drinks with work so if I see as much as I hint Of a line I won’t drink!)


----------



## Mom15

Hey ladies! I am a silent stalker of this lovely thread as I am currently waiting to try and don’t even have a cycle to track due to nursing. 
Jelly I‘m so sorry it’s looking like yet another long cycle. Mine used to be somewhat long (around 40 days plus minus 10 days or so). Have you ever heard of or tried Vitex? It has worked for me and multiple friends. It has brought my O date slowly forward to around cd 21 pre DS2. I just wanted to jump in an mention it as I know how hard waiting to O is. Much harder than the tww when you have long cycles. Good luck to all you ladies, both still trying and those who are with beans on board!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Hi ladies! Been a couple weeks since I last was in here. Today went in for my ultrasound, and it was such a positive one! We had three very mature size follicles and triggered! Praying that the Clomid works! <3 So happy today. Lots of BD scheduled for tonight and tomorrow :) 

Hope you all are doing well! Any BFPs recently?!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Mom15 I’ve heard if it but I’m too scared to try it as I know there’s a risk it can mess things up further and I’m constantly hoping my cycles will become regular again like they were before the chemical pregnancy. I’m still breastfeeding too. I worry that it’s not helping but I’m breastfeeding less now than when I was ovulating so not sure!
One week until my doctors appointment so will hopefully have a plan after that.

@FaithnHope41 that’s so exciting, sending you lots of best wishes for success!

@laurarebecca1 good luck with the test. I’m excited to see it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies wish me me luck. I have a privet scan booked today at 2:20pm I'm crapping myself.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies wish me me luck. I have a privet scan booked today at 2:20pm I'm crapping myself.

Good luck!! Im sure all will be fine!


----------



## Suggerhoney

mrsmummy2 said:


> Good luck!! Im sure all will be fine!

Thank you sweety 
Another hour and 15 mins the time is dragging so much and im so nervous. Just praying it's good news.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you sweety
> Another hour and 15 mins the time is dragging so much and im so nervous. Just praying it's good news.

Hope its all gone ok! <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
Oh my gosh I was like a nervous wreck I was shaking.
The scan went well and I saw the gestation sac the yolk sac and baby with a fast flashing heartbeat:dance:
I'm so in love ladies and so relieved.

I'm so happy. I was so upsett yesterday because I was told I wudnt be having a scan until 12 weeks. So we booked a privet one.
Cost £90 but was worth every penny.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> Oh my gosh I was like a nervous wreck I was shaking.
> The scan went well and I saw the gestation sac the yolk sac and baby with a fast flashing heartbeat:dance:
> I'm so in love ladies and so relieved.
> View attachment 1056366
> View attachment 1056370
> View attachment 1056368
> 
> I'm so happy. I was so upsett yesterday because I was told I wudnt be having a scan until 12 weeks. So we booked a privet one.
> Cost £90 but was worth every penny.

Yay!! So pleased for you!


----------



## Suggerhoney

mrsmummy2 said:


> Yay!! So pleased for you!

Thank you sweety I feel so relieved. Still nervous because it's still early. Really can not wait to be out of this first tri.
Just pray baby continues to grow and thrive.
Won't be telling my MW I've had a privet scan so if on Wednesday she says she wants to book me a scan at the hospital b4 12 weeks im gonna take it.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you sweety I feel so relieved. Still nervous because it's still early. Really can not wait to be out of this first tri.
> Just pray baby continues to grow and thrive.
> Won't be telling my MW I've had a privet scan so if on Wednesday she says she wants to book me a scan at the hospital b4 12 weeks im gonna take it.

I agree, id do the same!
First tri is going sooo slowly for me. Im still waiting for my 12 week appointment to come in the post :shrug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

mrsmummy2 said:


> I agree, id do the same!
> First tri is going sooo slowly for me. Im still waiting for my 12 week appointment to come in the post :shrug:

Oh hun u ain't got long left just another 2 or 3 weeks and ure be in the 2nd tri. I've still got another 5 or 6 weeks urghhh. 
The 2nd and 3rd tri go by so fast. 
I really don't wanna wish my pregnancy away because I know how fast it all goes. 
I remember with my DD. When I got 30 weeks I was like it only seems like yesterday I found out I was pregnant hahaha. 
I just want to get this first tri out the way. 
But I bet when i get into the second tri I'll be like I just wanna get to 24 weeks. 
To be honest I don't think u ever stop worrying. I am looking forward to when I can feel baby moving and stuff that will be awesome. I'm gonna buy a Doppler. 
What one wud you recommend hon?


----------



## Suggerhoney

mrsmummy2 said:


> I agree, id do the same!
> First tri is going sooo slowly for me. Im still waiting for my 12 week appointment to come in the post :shrug:

U shud get ure dating scan date through soon hon. They always do them around 12 weeks.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh hun u ain't got long left just another 2 or 3 weeks and ure be in the 2nd tri. I've still got another 5 or 6 weeks urghhh.
> The 2nd and 3rd tri go by so fast.
> I really don't wanna wish my pregnancy away because I know how fast it all goes.
> I remember with my DD. When I got 30 weeks I was like it only seems like yesterday I found out I was pregnant hahaha.
> I just want to get this first tri out the way.
> But I bet when i get into the second tri I'll be like I just wanna get to 24 weeks.
> To be honest I don't think u ever stop worrying. I am looking forward to when I can feel baby moving and stuff that will be awesome. I'm gonna buy a Doppler.
> What one wud you recommend hon?

Haha i know its always wishing the time away isnt it. Im ready for september to come and go so baby is born and my worries will be somewhat controllable. At the mo its like the unknown.
Never felt this way with dd or ds.. but since my mc its just always a worry.
Hoping ill get my scan app soon otherwise i might book another private one for next week. we'll see!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

mrsmummy2 said:


> Haha i know its always wishing the time away isnt it. Im ready for september to come and go so baby is born and my worries will be somewhat controllable. At the mo its like the unknown.
> Never felt this way with dd or ds.. but since my mc its just always a worry.
> Hoping ill get my scan app soon otherwise i might book another private one for next week. we'll see!!

Yep it's when u have had MC u just can not relax when pregnant.
I'll prob be having this baby in September. I know I'm not due till October but I had a liver transplant in 2011 so they won't let me go full term. I'll prob be induced around the 36 or 37 weeks stage. I was induced with DD at 35+4 because I got pre eclampsia. Sadly I'm gonna be at even higher risk of getting that again this time esp now I'm much older.
This pregnancy is marked as very high risk as my doctors told me it's on my hospital notes. So not sure why they didn't want to do a early scan considering it's so high risk.
The lady that did the privet scan did say there not doing many early scans now at the hospital. They only will do one if ure MW requests it or if ure bleeding or in alot of pain.
Oh well just have to see what MW says. Hoping she will want me to have a scan b4 my 12 week one. Around 9 or 10 weeks wud be nice then won't have long to wait for the 12 week one. I think when she sees the size of my belly she will want to rule out twins. Hehe I know there's only 1 in there but she won't lol. 

U shud get ure date through any time now hon. I think with DD mine came through when I was about 11 weeks. And it was booked for 12 weeks exactly.

They said today that if I wanted to go back at 16 weeks they can tell me the sex. It's about £60 tho so I prob will just wait till the 20 week scan.
I'm really not bothered if it's a boy or a girl as long as she or he is healthy that's all i care about.
The HB was real fast tho so I'm thinking girl and my nanna is convinced it's a girl. My DD is 6 and wud love a little sister but my DS who is 8 wants a brother hahahaha.
I've just told them that u can't choose we just get whatever the good Lord has blessed us with. They were happy with that.
I showed them the scan photos and my DD keeps hugging my belly. It's so cute


----------



## mrsmummy2

Suggerhoney said:


> Yep it's when u have had MC u just can not relax when pregnant.
> I'll prob be having this baby in September. I know I'm not due till October but I had a liver transplant in 2011 so they won't let me go full term. I'll prob be induced around the 36 or 37 weeks stage. I was induced with DD at 35+4 because I got pre eclampsia. Sadly I'm gonna be at even higher risk of getting that again this time esp now I'm much older.
> This pregnancy is marked as very high risk as my doctors told me it's on my hospital notes. So not sure why they didn't want to do a early scan considering it's so high risk.
> The lady that did the privet scan did say there not doing many early scans now at the hospital. They only will do one if ure MW requests it or if ure bleeding or in alot of pain.
> Oh well just have to see what MW says. Hoping she will want me to have a scan b4 my 12 week one. Around 9 or 10 weeks wud be nice then won't have long to wait for the 12 week one. I think when she sees the size of my belly she will want to rule out twins. Hehe I know there's only 1 in there but she won't lol.
> 
> U shud get ure date through any time now hon. I think with DD mine came through when I was about 11 weeks. And it was booked for 12 weeks exactly.
> 
> They said today that if I wanted to go back at 16 weeks they can tell me the sex. It's about £60 tho so I prob will just wait till the 20 week scan.
> I'm really not bothered if it's a boy or a girl as long as she or he is healthy that's all i care about.
> The HB was real fast tho so I'm thinking girl and my nanna is convinced it's a girl. My DD is 6 and wud love a little sister but my DS who is 8 wants a brother hahahaha.
> I've just told them that u can't choose we just get whatever the good Lord has blessed us with. They were happy with that.
> I showed them the scan photos and my DD keeps hugging my belly. It's so cute

Aww, hopefully they'll give you an early one before the 12 then. Surprised they havent seen you already if its so high risk. Mad.

Aww thats sweet. My dd and ds are the same. Both want different.. typical:haha:


----------



## Suggerhoney

mrsmummy2 said:


> Aww, hopefully they'll give you an early one before the 12 then. Surprised they havent seen you already if its so high risk. Mad.
> 
> Aww thats sweet. My dd and ds are the same. Both want different.. typical:haha:

Yeah I know hon I think it's crazy as well considering I'm down as very high risk. App the NHS don't like doing early scans any more unless ure like bleeding or in alot of pain. 
There probably making cuts to save money that's the only thing I can think of. 
Be good if I get another scan in b4 the 12 week one. Have to just wait and see. 
My symptoms kicked in today. Feeling very tired and queezy and boobs are sore and swollen and heavy. 
I'm not complaining. It's actually quite nice to be feeling preganant hahaha


----------



## mrsmummy2

Suggerhoney said:


> Yeah I know hon I think it's crazy as well considering I'm down as very high risk. App the NHS don't like doing early scans any more unless ure like bleeding or in alot of pain.
> There probably making cuts to save money that's the only thing I can think of.
> Be good if I get another scan in b4 the 12 week one. Have to just wait and see.
> My symptoms kicked in today. Feeling very tired and queezy and boobs are sore and swollen and heavy.
> I'm not complaining. It's actually quite nice to be feeling preganant hahaha

Aww thats good.. glad you're feeling it now!


Got my 12 week app today (well, i rang coz it didnt come in the post!) Its on march 14th... my birthday!!
Have booked another private scan for Monday.. just for extra reassurance!!
Im ready to not worry now lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

mrsmummy2 said:


> Aww thats good.. glad you're feeling it now!
> 
> 
> Got my 12 week app today (well, i rang coz it didnt come in the post!) Its on march 14th... my birthday!!
> Have booked another private scan for Monday.. just for extra reassurance!!
> Im ready to not worry now lol

That's great hun so happy for you. 
Been feeling sick tonight nearly threw up was so close but had to do some slow breathing to stop myself. 
My hubby said he won't book another early scan because it's £90 he said I have to be patient and wait till my 12 week one if I don't have one b4.
He's told me I need to stop worrying and that this baby will be healthy. 
Praying he is right. 
I'm. Get this weekend out the way and I'll be almost 8 weeks. Woohooo. 
Still so nervous. Praying the next 4 to 5 weeks fly


----------



## mrsmummy2

Suggerhoney said:


> That's great hun so happy for you.
> Been feeling sick tonight nearly threw up was so close but had to do some slow breathing to stop myself.
> My hubby said he won't book another early scan because it's £90 he said I have to be patient and wait till my 12 week one if I don't have one b4.
> He's told me I need to stop worrying and that this baby will be healthy.
> Praying he is right.
> I'm. Get this weekend out the way and I'll be almost 8 weeks. Woohooo.
> Still so nervous. Praying the next 4 to 5 weeks fly

Aww sorry about the sickness.. hope it passes soon and the next few weeks fly by.
Shame about what your hubby said, but i do understand its a lot of money. I've paid for 2 already at £75 each and will be having one more at £75.. also wanting one at 16-17 weeks which costs more :nope:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Excited for your scans girls!

Currently 8dpo with a bfn this morning, will probably test tomorrow - not hopeful though!


----------



## Mandiemoore

Hi ladies! Hope it’s ok if I chime In! Im 9 dpo today! I’m an ultrasound tech so I’m going crazy basically scanning myself everyday! Today I noticed the cyst on my ovary is still hanging around and there’s a bright white “dot” in my uterus lining, wondering if they could be related! No implantation bleeding yet!


----------



## tdog

Hi ladies sorry been silent lately been so poorly :( :cry: :cry: I'm still not 100% either but saw little lady again today :) I've booked a 4d for when I'm 29 weeks that be 10 weeks away :wow: I have my 20 weeks scan Tues aswell xx



@Suggerhoney the sizer ticker click mine then when page loads theirs 3 lines in top left press that and it will say get countdown ticker, and I'm so happy about little bubs :) xx

Good luck to you ladies also I have everything crossed xx

@Mandiemoore I'd be the same as you I'd scan myself every day:rofl: xx


----------



## tdog

Oh and just to add the potty shot also in them pics :rofl: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

tdog said:


> Oh and just to add the potty shot also in them pics :rofl: xx

Oh bless you, hope you'll start feeling better soon!! How crazy, almost half way through for you!! Has it flown by?


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Oh bless you, hope you'll start feeling better soon!! How crazy, almost half way through for you!! Has it flown by?

It feels like yesterday I was posting my 9dpo test and @jellybeanxx said she could see something I wasn't sure :rofl: it's crazy how it has flown tbh I no I'd be induced at 37 weeks no matter what because of diabetes, I tend to have them at 35-36 weeks anyway lol, oh it will soon come round for your scan aswell bet you cant wait, I was the same as you I booked 2 before my 12 week scan lol xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

I can’t believe how far along you all are now!

9dpo and bfn this morning.
Did an IC this afternoon and see a vvvvfl (I’ve had stark white tests of same brand/batch the last few days - yes I am crazy!)

Just doing another one and waiting for it to dry to see if it’s the same

Edit: the same vvvfl is there :O think I’ll use FRER tomorrow morning, can you see this?


----------



## Momof2onetube

That’s so easy to see @laurarebecca1 !! Eeek


----------



## laurarebecca1

Momof2onetube said:


> That’s so easy to see @laurarebecca1 !! Eeek

Thank you! I could see it easily too! The fact I’ve had stark white tests of the same batch gives me hope! I hope the FRER shows something tomorrow!


----------



## mrsmummy2

laurarebecca1 said:


> Thank you! I could see it easily too! The fact I’ve had stark white tests of the same batch gives me hope! I hope the FRER shows something tomorrow!

Aaaah i see it!!! Fx!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I have everything crossed for you @laurarebecca1 :D can’t wait to see your FRER!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tested this morning 10dpo and very disappointed - FRER showed nothing obvious, cassette had a vvvfl and so did IC, opk was much lighter than the yesterday evening one so really confused now


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 I can definitely see it on the IC and the cassette. Still very early, hopefully the next one will be clearer!


----------



## FaithnHope41

laurarebecca1 said:


> Tested this morning 10dpo and very disappointed - FRER showed nothing obvious, cassette had a vvvfl and so did IC, opk was much lighter than the yesterday evening one so really confused now
> 
> View attachment 1056515
> View attachment 1056517
> View attachment 1056518

Laura, I can definitely see the line!! Prayers that you have a sticky little bean!! <3


----------



## Convie

hey girls I'm back!! :D
just found out today that my partner should be home 2 days before i ovulate, and goes back to work day of ovulation! so perfect timing! :happydance:
i thought I was out as well this month but by a beautiful turn of fate his ship kept breaking and they have to come home before they get stranded again :lol: :happydance:

anyway I've decided I'm going to stop using ovulation tests and temping ect because I'm always on time for O' its never really late, so I don't really see much point in it, I think it just stresses me out a little bit more.

I spoke to my gynae again yesterday and he said my ovaries are healthy, my tubes are clear and my uterus is healthy (not sure how i can have adenomyosis and a healthy uterus but ok), i told him about my worried of not being able to implant because of adeno and he said theres no proof of that and I should be able to get pregnant within the next 2 years...

that sounds like a lifetime away!!!!

anyway HELLO AGAIN!!

also tdog youre 19 weeks!!? where has that time gone oh my lord!!
and laura, I see a line on the IC! heres praying it gets darker :dust:


----------



## Convie

oh also its my birthday this month, I'm going to be a ripe old, late 30s 28!

pleaseeeeeeeeee come birthday baby :dust:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck Convie!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck convie!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Sending you lots of :dust: @Convie !!


----------



## FaithnHope41

3/4DPO and this cycle feels like it is going so slow!! Hate the tww! ](*,)


----------



## Suggerhoney

mrsmummy2 said:


> Aww sorry about the sickness.. hope it passes soon and the next few weeks fly by.
> Shame about what your hubby said, but i do understand its a lot of money. I've paid for 2 already at £75 each and will be having one more at £75.. also wanting one at 16-17 weeks which costs more :nope:


Thanks sweet. Yeah it's so expensive. I'm really hoping I will get one at the hospital b4 my 12 week one just for extra reasurance. 
Some lady was saying they cost €200 in the US eeeeeek. 
Have you got a feeling what ure having? I think I'm having a boy. I did that gender test with urine and baking powder and it went up like a volcano and that's supposed to mean a boy but don't know how accurate that test is. Was fun to do tho hahaha. 
I'm still worrying about mmc I keep seeing lots of stuff about it and it makes u worry. Just praying my baby continues to grow and is healthy. 
Roll on 2nd tri. I'm nearly 8 weeks now so not to much longer. Shud get my 12 week scan at the very beginning of April. It's not that long away when u think about it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

laurarebecca1 said:


> Excited for your scans girls!
> 
> Currently 8dpo with a bfn this morning, will probably test tomorrow - not hopeful though!

Hi sweety thank you. 
I got BFN at 7DPO and 8DPO like stark white BFN then got my faint BFP at 10DPO. Hope this is ure month sweety


----------



## Suggerhoney

laurarebecca1 said:


> I can’t believe how far along you all are now!
> 
> 9dpo and bfn this morning.
> Did an IC this afternoon and see a vvvvfl (I’ve had stark white tests of same brand/batch the last few days - yes I am crazy!)
> 
> Just doing another one and waiting for it to dry to see if it’s the same
> 
> Edit: the same vvvfl is there :O think I’ll use FRER tomorrow morning, can you see this?
> 
> View attachment 1056480
> View attachment 1056481

I so see that hon id say get that FRER out girl woop woooop


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> Hi ladies sorry been silent lately been so poorly :( :cry: :cry: I'm still not 100% either but saw little lady again today :) I've booked a 4d for when I'm 29 weeks that be 10 weeks away :wow: I have my 20 weeks scan Tues aswell xx
> 
> View attachment 1056452
> View attachment 1056454
> View attachment 1056456
> 
> 
> @Suggerhoney the sizer ticker click mine then when page loads theirs 3 lines in top left press that and it will say get countdown ticker, and I'm so happy about little bubs :) xx
> 
> Good luck to you ladies also I have everything crossed xx
> 
> @Mandiemoore I'd be the same as you I'd scan myself every day:rofl: xx

Oh no sorry you haven't been feeling well hon. Really hope and pray you feel alot better soon. 
Thank you the scan was great but I'm still worried about MC or MMC. 
I see my MW for my booking in appointment on Wednesday and hoping she can hear HB because I've read they can sometimes pick it up at 8 weeks. Dought it tho. 
I'm also hoping she will want to request another scan b4 my 12 week one. 

Loving ure scan photos she is so cute.my nanna is still convinced I'm having a girl but I'm thinking boy. 
May persuade hubby to do a privet scan at 16 weeks to find out hehehe. 
Can not wait to get out of this first tri. It was so reasuring to see you say how fast the time has gone for you. I hope it flys by to. Just want to get to 24 weeks then 30 weeks then 34 weeks . 
I will probably have this baby early as well prob in September. Don't think they will let me go past 37 weeks just like last time. 
I had pre eclampsia and that itchy skin liver thing so was induced at 35+4 
I'm 39 now and this pregnancy is already classed as even higher risk than the last. Also in my last pregnancy the placenta came out in bits and I hemoridged and had to be rushed to theatre so I'm hoping they will want to do a c section with this one.

Thanks for explaining about the ticker I'll give it a go hon hehehe.


----------



## Suggerhoney

FaithnHope41 said:


> 3/4DPO and this cycle feels like it is going so slow!! Hate the tww! ](*,)

I remember it well hon the horrid 2ww. Ure soon be through it tho hon and Hopfullu will be getting ure BFP real soon. Sending hugs


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck Convie


----------



## Suggerhoney

laurarebecca1 said:


> Tested this morning 10dpo and very disappointed - FRER showed nothing obvious, cassette had a vvvfl and so did IC, opk was much lighter than the yesterday evening one so really confused now
> 
> View attachment 1056515
> View attachment 1056517
> View attachment 1056518

I see it on the first pic with the strip and casset hon. Hope this is it for you. Maybe still a little early?


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Convie welcome back, good to see you and great news that he’ll be back in time for ovulation!!

Still low and flat temps here. Nothing happening. I’m turning 36 tomorrow and that’s making me a little nervous. I know I’ve still got a few fertile years left (hopefully!) but those milestones are hard when you’re trying and failing to conceive. I just want my ovaries to wake up!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Happy early birthday @jellybeanxx :) I hope something happens for you soon hun!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Happy early birthday to you Jellybean. 
Really hope something happens for you real soon. Don't worry to much about turning 36. I'm 39 and will be 40 in December.
Sending lots of hugs


----------



## laurarebecca1

Happy birthday jelly! Sending you lots of baby dust! 

AFM: still only getting shadowy line, feeling rather sad. 11dpo and AF due on Thursday, feeling cramps so just waiting for her to show now


----------



## mrsmummy2

Happy birthday @jellybeanxx !


----------



## Convie

thanks girls :hugs:

happy birthday jellybean!! 
praying you get some birthday fertility too :dust: :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Eek girls!! I got to see our little one in 4D today!!!
Will also attach a 2D pic .. gender guesses welcome.. although it may be too early at 10w3d (according to measurements!)
Bub has caught up by 2 days since my 6 week scan, so is now only 2 days behind my lmp dates.
Heart rate was 162bmp! :)


----------



## FaithnHope41

mrsmummy2 said:


> Eek girls!! I got to see our little one in 4D today!!!
> Will also attach a 2D pic .. gender guesses welcome.. although it may be too early at 10w3d (according to measurements!)
> Bub has caught up by 2 days since my 6 week scan, so is now only 2 days behind my lmp dates.
> Heart rate was 162bmp! :)
> 
> View attachment 1056607
> View attachment 1056609

awww @mrsmummy2 look at your little bean!! So precious!! You are moving right along girl!! <3 How are you feeling?!


----------



## mrsmummy2

FaithnHope41 said:


> awww @mrsmummy2 look at your little bean!! So precious!! You are moving right along girl!! <3 How are you feeling?!

Super nauseous a lot of the time and sooo tired!! Cant believe its not long til 2nd tri though!


----------



## FaithnHope41

mrsmummy2 said:


> Super nauseous a lot of the time and sooo tired!! Cant believe its not long til 2nd tri though!

Dang! Hope the nausea subsides soon for you and I am sure it will since you are so close to 2nd tri!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Thanks everyone!

@laurarebecca1 sorry the lines haven’t darkened yet. I find ICs take ages to get darker though so don’t give up hope!

@mrsmummy2 lovely scan pics!


----------



## mrsmummy2

FaithnHope41 said:


> Dang! Hope the nausea subsides soon for you and I am sure it will since you are so close to 2nd tri!

Thanks! I hope so too. Thankfully, my lack of interest in food had meant Ive lost 3lbs... which does me no harm at all being as I'm at the high end of an "acceptable" bmi for pregnancy. I'd already gained around 14lbs with dd at this point:blush:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## jules00

Hello everyone I’m new to this but just wanted to say hi. I’m Jules I’m 35 and have 2 boys from a previous marriage. Me and my partner are desperate for a baby together he has no children of his own. We have been TTC for only 2 months and I’m now in my 2WW. It’s so frustrating and as no one know we are trying I was hoping to make friends on here go through the motions together xxxx


----------



## FaithnHope41

jules00 said:


> Hello everyone I’m new to this but just wanted to say hi. I’m Jules I’m 35 and have 2 boys from a previous marriage. Me and my partner are desperate for a baby together he has no children of his own. We have been TTC for only 2 months and I’m now in my 2WW. It’s so frustrating and as no one know we are trying I was hoping to make friends on here go through the motions together xxxx

Welcome Jules!! Prayers that March is your month! <3

I also have two boys :) 4 and 5. 

Good luck hun! :dust:


----------



## jellybeanxx

jules00 said:


> Hello everyone I’m new to this but just wanted to say hi. I’m Jules I’m 35 and have 2 boys from a previous marriage. Me and my partner are desperate for a baby together he has no children of his own. We have been TTC for only 2 months and I’m now in my 2WW. It’s so frustrating and as no one know we are trying I was hoping to make friends on here go through the motions together xxxx

Welcome and best of luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

jules00 said:


> Hello everyone I’m new to this but just wanted to say hi. I’m Jules I’m 35 and have 2 boys from a previous marriage. Me and my partner are desperate for a baby together he has no children of his own. We have been TTC for only 2 months and I’m now in my 2WW. It’s so frustrating and as no one know we are trying I was hoping to make friends on here go through the motions together xxxx

Good luck :dust:


----------



## Livviliv123x

Hi everyone,

I really would like to join this tww thread ... I’ve always read forums but have never joined in so really excited to join in this time!

Quick back story:

I had a smiley face on the CB ovulation test on Saturday... DH and I have been BDing every other day that whole week and of course on the day! So now it’s the dreaded TWW! 

Had a CP last month so I’m really hoping this month I get my sticky bean!

My DH is so supportive but he doesn’t really get it when it comes to the tww haha so really lovely that I can join a group that are going through the same thing with me!

I’m also a poas-aholic but this month, I’m going to see if I miss AF for at least 5days before testing!

Thanks in advance! Fx and baby dust to all of you lovely ladies ✨ xx


----------



## Mum42crazy

Hello all again, not 2WW yet, hoping for a positive OPK, in the next few days, I’m now obsessed about getting pregnant... crazy as I didn’t do anything before... really feel for everyone who is trying for a first!!! I know more about TTC now than I ever did!!! Sending :dust:to all!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mrs mummy
Oh my goodness look at ure little beany she is so so cute and yes I'm calling girl.
It is still way to early to guess I know but I don't know I'm just thinking girl. Can't wait till you have ure gender scan now.
I really hope my MW will request me a scan b4 my 12 week one just for more reasurance. I can't afford another privet one:sad1:
I'm seeing the MW at 1:30pm tommorow so please keep ure fingers crossed she will want to request a scan b4 the 12 week one.

Jellybean
Happy birthday honey sending lots of baby dust
:dust:

Laura
I only got shadows on those ICs as well at 10DPO and 11DPO and then 12DPO I got the most faintest pink line so please don't worry I think with them tests there not very sensitive.

Welcome Jules and Liv sending lots of baby dust to you :dust:
I know the 2ww is hard but just hang in there ladies.

Faith
Still have it all crossed for you girl:dust:

Mum42crazy welcome the thread hon :thumbup:


----------



## FaithnHope41

So ladies, I found out that I am able to view my lab/radiology results and doctor's notes, so I decided to check and see what my follicles measured at that were so mature last week. They had told me I had lots of them but had three "very" mature ones. Mature follicles are considered 17-30mm. I had a total of 8 follicles, the three very mature ones were on the left side and then low and behold, there were technically three mature ones on the right too, so I had a total of 6 mature follicles! Holy wow!! I hope we were successful this cycle! But please God, don't give us multiples! LOL

Right Ovary:
18.2mm
18.4mm
17.8mm

Left Ovary:
37.8mm
33.7mm
27.1mm


----------



## mrsmummy2

Suggerhoney said:


> Mrs mummy
> Oh my goodness look at ure little beany she is so so cute and yes I'm calling girl.
> It is still way to early to guess I know but I don't know I'm just thinking girl. Can't wait till you have ure gender scan now.
> I really hope my MW will request me a scan b4 my 12 week one just for more reasurance. I can't afford another privet one:sad1:
> I'm seeing the MW at 1:30pm tommorow so please keep ure fingers crossed she will want to request a scan b4 the 12 week one.
> 
> Jellybean
> Happy birthday honey sending lots of baby dust
> :dust:
> 
> Laura
> I only got shadows on those ICs as well at 10DPO and 11DPO and then 12DPO I got the most faintest pink line so please don't worry I think with them tests there not very sensitive.
> 
> Welcome Jules and Liv sending lots of baby dust to you :dust:
> I know the 2ww is hard but just hang in there ladies.
> 
> Faith
> Still have it all crossed for you girl:dust:
> 
> Mum42crazy welcome the thread hon :thumbup:

Haha!! Ive had 2 girl guesses on my scan too. My mum also thinks girl. Eek i cant wait! I dont mind either way but DD would LOVE a girl.. shes excited at the thought of sharing a room lol.
6 and a half weeks til i go.. Im going at 17 weeks for a private one! :happydance:
Good luck for tomorrow and have everything crossed she will send you for an early scan!


----------



## Suggerhoney

mrsmummy2 said:


> Haha!! Ive had 2 girl guesses on my scan too. My mum also thinks girl. Eek i cant wait! I dont mind either way but DD would LOVE a girl.. shes excited at the thought of sharing a room lol.
> 6 and a half weeks til i go.. Im going at 17 weeks for a private one! :happydance:
> Good luck for tomorrow and have everything crossed she will send you for an early scan!

Thank you sweety.
I will let all you ladies know how it goes . 
Can't wait to you find out what ure having for sure in a few weeks. Exciting. 
My nanna is still convinced I'm having a little girl but hubby thinks boy lol. 
Still a long way to go until I get to the stage of finding out. My hubby has said he isn't paying for any more privet scans so looks like I'll have to wait till I'm 20 weeks. 
My gosh that seems like such a long long long time away. But I know how fast pregnancy goes so it will prob get here b4 I know it. 
Just praying my little bean continues to grow and thrive I hate the first tri so much. Can't wait to start feeling movements.


----------



## Suggerhoney

FaithnHope41 said:


> So ladies, I found out that I am able to view my lab/radiology results and doctor's notes, so I decided to check and see what my follicles measured at that were so mature last week. They had told me I had lots of them but had three "very" mature ones. Mature follicles are considered 17-30mm. I had a total of 8 follicles, the three very mature ones were on the left side and then low and behold, there were technically three mature ones on the right too, so I had a total of 6 mature follicles! Holy wow!! I hope we were successful this cycle! But please God, don't give us multiples! LOL
> 
> Right Ovary:
> 18.2mm
> 18.4mm
> 17.8mm
> 
> Left Ovary:
> 37.8mm
> 33.7mm
> 27.1mm


This is awesome hon I have everything crossed for you. I really think this will be ure month [-o&lt;


----------



## FaithnHope41

Suggerhoney said:


> This is awesome hon I have everything crossed for you. I really think this will be ure month [-o&lt;

Ahh, I hope so! I'm now 6dpo. Have sore nipples and have been cramping pretty much since ovulation. I just hope we had at least one good eggy that took<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

FaithnHope41 said:


> Ahh, I hope so! I'm now 6dpo. Have sore nipples and have been cramping pretty much since ovulation. I just hope we had at least one good eggy that took<3

Oooow it's sounding very very hopeful hon eeeeek. Exciting


----------



## hmmohrma

Hey ladies! I had to take a break from the forum after my last chemical, but here we are with another cycle of AF, and I’m back to find my people again. :hi:

6 cycles now of bfn, but I swore this time I had all of my usual bfp symptoms. Then AF came 3 days early! ??? After 4 months of perfect cycles. Idk what happened, but it’s just about time to ttc again, so let’s do this! 

So excited to see a couple pregnancies on the thread! Congratulations ladies!!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you sweety.
> I will let all you ladies know how it goes .
> Can't wait to you find out what ure having for sure in a few weeks. Exciting.
> My nanna is still convinced I'm having a little girl but hubby thinks boy lol.
> Still a long way to go until I get to the stage of finding out. My hubby has said he isn't paying for any more privet scans so looks like I'll have to wait till I'm 20 weeks.
> My gosh that seems like such a long long long time away. But I know how fast pregnancy goes so it will prob get here b4 I know it.
> Just praying my little bean continues to grow and thrive I hate the first tri so much. Can't wait to start feeling movements.

Everything feels like such a long time doesnt it.. but I'm sure it'll fly by.

Eek i know... Ive read some people feel movements on 2nd, 3rd etc at 12-13 weeks!!!? I felt my first at 19, 2nd at 17, so hoping for 15-16 this time!


----------



## Bevziibubble

hmmohrma said:


> Hey ladies! I had to take a break from the forum after my last chemical, but here we are with another cycle of AF, and I’m back to find my people again. :hi:
> 
> 6 cycles now of bfn, but I swore this time I had all of my usual bfp symptoms. Then AF came 3 days early! ??? After 4 months of perfect cycles. Idk what happened, but it’s just about time to ttc again, so let’s do this!
> 
> So excited to see a couple pregnancies on the thread! Congratulations ladies!!!

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Seriously confused:
13dpo and got this with a 1.5 hour hold (I didn’t test this morning)
There is a vvvvfl on the IC but the Wilkos one is dark but the dye won’t clear - what do you think?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint when I zoom in. Good luck and I've got everything crossed for you :dust:


----------



## FaithnHope41

laurarebecca1 said:


> Seriously confused:
> 13dpo and got this with a 1.5 hour hold (I didn’t test this morning)
> There is a vvvvfl on the IC but the Wilkos one is dark but the dye won’t clear - what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1056891

It definitely looks positive, maybe take another test to be sure!


----------



## mrsmummy2

laurarebecca1 said:


> Seriously confused:
> 13dpo and got this with a 1.5 hour hold (I didn’t test this morning)
> There is a vvvvfl on the IC but the Wilkos one is dark but the dye won’t clear - what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1056891

Eek! Looks positive to me. Weird dye run though!! Definitely retest. Good luck!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

That is a really odd dye run! I hope that’s actually a BFP cause it sure looks like it @laurarebecca1


----------



## Mum42crazy

laurarebecca1 said:


> Seriously confused:
> 13dpo and got this with a 1.5 hour hold (I didn’t test this morning)
> There is a vvvvfl on the IC but the Wilkos one is dark but the dye won’t clear - what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1056891

I think it looks positive but the run of dye is strange I’d retest but I can see a line, fingers crossed


----------



## laurarebecca1

Only ICs left - took 1 and it’s still mega faint, I wonder if they are just rubbish tests? 
Will nip out later if af hasn’t arrived for better tests


----------



## Mum42crazy

laurarebecca1 said:


> Only ICs left - took 1 and it’s still mega faint, I wonder if they are just rubbish tests?
> Will nip out later if af hasn’t arrived for better tests

Fingers crossed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 IME those ICs show up early but take ages to darken. That Wilkos one has a weird dye run but looks like a very convincing BFP. Go get more tests!!! :haha:

My GP appointment went well. She’s sending me for a scan and is going to speak to the endocrinologist about putting me back on metformin. She said she doesn’t see why they won’t agree to it so just have to wait for the go ahead now!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm glad it went well :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@jellybeanxx Happy bday! Sorry if I Missed it. I hope your ovaries kick into gear soon for you! My birthday is this Sunday as well. Yay to us March babies! :)

I was diagnosed with Gestational diabetes so I been busy researching and keeping up with that since I never had it before and haven't been in this chat much to check on you ladies but wanted to let you know I am still rooting for you all! Can't wait to see more BFPS.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry about the GD diagnosis :hugs:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks @Bevziibubble it is okay. :) It hasn't been that bad. Just eating healthier now and keeping an eye on my blood sugar.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm glad it's not been too bad :)


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Hoping4numbr3 happy birthday for Sunday! Sorry to hear about the GD. I had it in both my pregnancies. Got disagnoised at 13 weeks with DS2. I found pairing my carbs with protein/fat really helped keep my sugars stable.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@jellybeanxx Thank you! That is pretty much what I been doing and everything has been fine. Even been able to eat a dessert with no issues. Did you have to get induced early?


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Hoping4numbr3 I did with DS1, got induced at 38 weeks. I refused with DS2 and my consultant was happy with that as I’d kept my sugars stable throughout my pregnancy. I had agreed I’d go for induction at 41 weeks if he hadn’t come on his own but he came naturally at 39+4. 
DS1 had blood sugar issues but there were a lot of problems with care after he was born and he had a tongue tie so struggled with feeding. DS2 was absolutely fine, fed really well and we went home at the same day.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Hope you girls are all good!

Tested again and got this - much lighter so not sure what’s going on. Had 2 tests like this.
Af due today but no sign yet - if it’s not arrived by tomorrow lunch I’ll get some FRERs I think


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 such a weird dye run again! Did it look like that before you took it out the casing? I’m looking forward to seeing the FRER!


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @laurarebecca1 such a weird dye run again! Did it look like that before you took it out the casing? I’m looking forward to seeing the FRER!

Yeah it looked like this before took it out the casing. I’ve done a FRER this afternoon with 1.5 hour hold and can barely make out a faint line so don’t thjnk it’s my month. I’ll use the other one from the pack tomorrow FMU and see. 15dpo and af either 1/2 days late depending on o day.
Guess I’m just waiting af now


----------



## Mum42crazy

laurarebecca1 said:


> Yeah it looked like this before took it out the casing. I’ve done a FRER this afternoon with 1.5 hour hold and can barely make out a faint line so don’t thjnk it’s my month. I’ll use the other one from the pack tomorrow FMU and see. 15dpo and af either 1/2 days late depending on o day.
> Guess I’m just waiting af now

That dye is so strange!!! But wait and do another test if AF doesn’t show today or tomorrow!:hug:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for your next test :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tested again because I’ve been feeling sick all day

Can you guys see this? I can see clear line on the purple handle, vvvf on the IC and faint in the FRER


----------



## laurarebecca1

This is the purple one dried a bit more


----------



## laurarebecca1

laurarebecca1 said:


> This is the purple one dried a bit more


----------



## FaithnHope41

Hey ladies, today marks 9dpo for me and I promised I would wait until my progesterone levels came back to test with a FRER. Progesterone level was at a 12 today. I need my line eye ladies to please take a look. I keep catching a VVFL. I know it's super early to test, but I have been going crazy and having lots of symptoms this cycle. Please let me know your thoughts <3


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 I definitely see those, looks like a :bfp: to me!!!

@FaithnHope41 I think I see something? Keeping everything crossed for you!

I got the go ahead to start on metformin again today and was able to pick it up from the pharmacy straight away. Took my first dose tonight and I’m so excited. It worked really well when we were TTC DS2 so hopefully will help again.


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @laurarebecca1 I definitely see those, looks like a :bfp: to me!!!
> 
> @FaithnHope41 I think I see something? Keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> I got the go ahead to start on metformin again today and was able to pick it up from the pharmacy straight away. Took my first dose tonight and I’m so excited. It worked really well when we were TTC DS2 so hopefully will help again.

Yeyyhh for the metformin :D I hope this is your cycle!

I’m glad I’m not going crazy - I hope FMU is much clearer!


----------



## mrsmummy2

@laurarebecca1 looks :bfp: to me too!!

@FaithnHope41 I'm definitely seeing it on the invert. Good luck!!!

@jellybeanxx yay!! Wishing you loads of luck!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mrs mummy 
Got my 12 week dating scan appointment made for me today but it's not untill the 9th April when I'll be 12+6 basicly 13 weeks urghhh it's ages away. 
My midwife has requested another scan b4 that one but it's up to the hospital. But as I've got to wait till I'm nearly 13 weeks in praying the hospital will take the midwifes request and get me another scan in the next week or so. I've told hubby if not I want another privet one but it's so expensive like £90. Sigh. 

Jellybean 
Hope ure overy get into gear real soon and ure scan goes well. 

Hoping4number3
So sorry about the GD hon bless you 

Laurabecca
That looks like a BFP to me hon eeeeek

Faithhope 
I'm so seeing that on ure FRER sweety I'm so excited for you eeeeeeek


----------



## FaithnHope41

Took another test this evening and it got a little bit darker. What do you all think?


----------



## JJB2

FaithnHope41 said:


> Took another test this evening and it got a little bit darker. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 1057077

Def there \\:D/


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tested this morning and line was super faint and I’ve started bleeding - another chemical :(


----------



## mrsmummy2

@FaithnHope41 i see it!!

@laurarebecca1 I'm so sorry :hugs:

@Suggerhoney yay, glad you got your app. Sorry you've got to wait so long. Fx you'll get another one at the hospital in the mean time


----------



## Bevziibubble

laurarebecca1 said:


> Tested this morning and line was super faint and I’ve started bleeding - another chemical :(

:hugs:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 I’m so sorry lovely, it’s just so unfair :hugs:

@FaithnHope41 that’s definitely there. Congratulations!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Thank you ladies! I am still so nervous with it being light, but the last one is darker than my false + last month. Still cramping, bb's are even more sore now, heartburn, pelvic pains, sleepiness and insomnia lol (i am up right now at 4:30 typing this). I am out of town this weekend for work to judge a show choir competition today, and I really want to have news to share with hubby when I go home tomorrow. <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

laurarebecca1 said:


> Tested this morning and line was super faint and I’ve started bleeding - another chemical :(

Oh sweety i am so so sorry. <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

FaithnHope41 said:


> Thank you ladies! I am still so nervous with it being light, but the last one is darker than my false + last month. Still cramping, bb's are even more sore now, heartburn, pelvic pains, sleepiness and insomnia lol (i am up right now at 4:30 typing this). I am out of town this weekend for work to judge a show choir competition today, and I really want to have news to share with hubby when I go home tomorrow. <3

These are all good signs hon. My boobs were my first giveaway that I was pregnant. They still ache like hell now and been feeling so sick today. I just keep eating little and often as that seems to help for a hour or so. 
I've also been having trouble sleeping and staying asleep even tho I feel exhausted. I was awake at 5am today. 
Ure second test is darker than the other one u posted this is awesome. So happy for you sweety


----------



## Suggerhoney

mrsmummy2 said:


> @FaithnHope41 i see it!!
> 
> @laurarebecca1 I'm so sorry :hugs:
> 
> @Suggerhoney yay, glad you got your app. Sorry you've got to wait so long. Fx you'll get another one at the hospital in the mean time

Thank you sweety hopefully i will get a appointment through next week. I'm so nervous about the next scan so I don't want to be waiting much longer. Feeling sick today and boobs are killing. Been up since 5am so I'm warn out all ready hahaha.


----------



## Momof2onetube

I’m so sorry @laurarebecca1 :hugs: 
I definitely think that’s BFP @FaithnHope41 :)
Oh @jellybeanxx I’m so glad you’re on metformin! Wishing you lots of luck :dust:


----------



## Mum42crazy

laurarebecca1 said:


> Tested this morning and line was super faint and I’ve started bleeding - another chemical :(

I’m sorry :hugs:


----------



## hmmohrma

laura I’m so so sorry. It’s just the worst feeling. :-(

faith I see a line. I’m sending all the stickiest dust to you. I know this part is so trying. :hugs:


----------



## hmmohrma

Ugh. We had planned to BD tonight. DH got caught up with work and was clearly exhausted by the time he got to me. I was annoyed and let him know. Then I just felt bad for adding more stress on him. I know I have the right to my feelings of being let down, but I hate that he’s so busy and stressed right now. I know he would have still BD...should have just kept my big mouth shut. Oh well. Tomorrow morning BD it is. Doesn’t help that I ran out of OPKs and forgot to order more...especially after my cycle being weirdly short last month. Bad timing for no OPKs.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## FaithnHope41

Oh my goodness, my anxiety was awful today while judging because all I could think about was my next frer and if it would be darker. Just got home from the competition, went straight to the bathroom and got this. 10dpo and It is darker and I’m finally starting to believe it’s real. Thank you so much God!


----------



## mrsmummy2

FaithnHope41 said:


> Oh my goodness, my anxiety was awful today while judging because all I could think about was my next frer and if it would be darker. Just got home from the competition, went straight to the bathroom and got this. 10dpo and It is darker and I’m finally starting to believe it’s real. Thank you so much God!
> 
> View attachment 1057137

Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## hmmohrma

So exciting!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Awesome BFP @FaithnHope41 :happydance: congrats!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Thank you so much ladies!! I appreciate all of your kind words, so much! We are so excited. I told hubby this morning when I got back to town. Had the starbucks baristas write "we are pregnant" on his coffee, came home took it to the kitchen and sat the most recent test in front of it (test is even darker today, thank God). He came in and smiled from ear to ear, and of course I started crying. Also the baristas were crying when I asked the favor lol so sweet and of course I cried then too. So many hormones right now! But I am so happy he knows now. We are going to wait to tell the kids and other family until after the first sonogram, maybe a little longer. So happy I have you all to talk to here! Thank you for all your support over the past few months. TTC is a rollercoaster of emotions and is super exhausting. I'm here for you all too and I can't wait to join the pregnancy forum. (going to wait until blood test confirms it )

Sending big hugs to you girls! <3


----------



## mrsmummy2

FaithnHope41 said:


> Thank you so much ladies!! I appreciate all of your kind words, so much! We are so excited. I told hubby this morning when I got back to town. Had the starbucks baristas write "we are pregnant" on his coffee, came home took it to the kitchen and sat the most recent test in front of it (test is even darker today, thank God). He came in and smiled from ear to ear, and of course I started crying. Also the baristas were crying when I asked the favor lol so sweet and of course I cried then too. So many hormones right now! But I am so happy he knows now. We are going to wait to tell the kids and other family until after the first sonogram, maybe a little longer. So happy I have you all to talk to here! Thank you for all your support over the past few months. TTC is a rollercoaster of emotions and is super exhausting. I'm here for you all too and I can't wait to join the pregnancy forum. (going to wait until blood test confirms it )
> 
> Sending big hugs to you girls! <3

Awww thats so sweet!


----------



## Suggerhoney

FaithnHope41 said:


> Thank you so much ladies!! I appreciate all of your kind words, so much! We are so excited. I told hubby this morning when I got back to town. Had the starbucks baristas write "we are pregnant" on his coffee, came home took it to the kitchen and sat the most recent test in front of it (test is even darker today, thank God). He came in and smiled from ear to ear, and of course I started crying. Also the baristas were crying when I asked the favor lol so sweet and of course I cried then too. So many hormones right now! But I am so happy he knows now. We are going to wait to tell the kids and other family until after the first sonogram, maybe a little longer. So happy I have you all to talk to here! Thank you for all your support over the past few months. TTC is a rollercoaster of emotions and is super exhausting. I'm here for you all too and I can't wait to join the pregnancy forum. (going to wait until blood test confirms it )
> 
> Sending big hugs to you girls! <3

This is the sweetest. 
Oh sweetheart I'm so happy for you and I love how u revealed it to ure hubby got emotional reading. Yay for the darker Test again today that is such a good sign hun. 
I told my 8 year old son and 6 year old daughter after I had that scan at 7+1 I showed them the scan photo and said this is ure little brother or sister. It was very sweet. 
I'm almost 9 weeks now I can't believe it my belly has really popped I wud add a photo but I'm not sure if we're aloud on this?? 

So happy for u sweety this is just so awesome.


----------



## FaithnHope41

Suggerhoney said:


> This is the sweetest.
> Oh sweetheart I'm so happy for you and I love how u revealed it to ure hubby got emotional reading. Yay for the darker Test again today that is such a good sign hun.
> I told my 8 year old son and 6 year old daughter after I had that scan at 7+1 I showed them the scan photo and said this is ure little brother or sister. It was very sweet.
> I'm almost 9 weeks now I can't believe it my belly has really popped I wud add a photo but I'm not sure if we're aloud on this??
> 
> So happy for u sweety this is just so awesome.

Thank you hun! It's been such a great day being able to talk to him about it. I think we are going to do the same!! Show the picture after our first scan. DH also wants to take them to a scan later on so they can see and hear the heartbeat. I can't believe you're already 9 weeks! Time is flying! <3 How are you feeling now? Hopefully the nausea is starting to subside. You can add belly photos, absolutely please do!! I'm so happy to hear your pregnancy is going well. I have been thinking of you!

I just took a digital and it confirmed everything. :bfp: The words pregnant were reassuring that this is real. Now I understand why you were so nervous in the beginning. I had such terrible anxiety this weekend when they were faint, especially on Friday, the first tests. (last month had those weird false positives with vvfls) Now that they're darkening and now that I have a "pregnant" read on a digital, I am feeling so much better. My heart is so full right now. I can't wait to go through this journey to meet my LO.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Faith
Yay yay and yaaaaay I cud do a little happy dance right now I am so so thrilled for you. Have you worked out roughly when ure be due? If it's in October ure have to come join us all in the October bumkins thread.
Yes the first trimester in general is very nerve wracking. I'm really worrying about my next scan at 12 weeks and 6 days. At that scan they check for downs syndrome and Edwards syndrome and all that sort of stuff.
Also the unknown if baby is ok in there or not. My belly is quite big for 8 weeks and 4 days.
I'll add a pic just don't want to upsett anyone who are still TTC.
I reckon I've grown in the last 3 days.

So the first pic was took the other day at 8 weeks and the 2nd pic I took today at 8 weeks and 4 days. I'm already in maternity trousers/pants. Feels so silly considering I'm only just shy of 9 weeks but my belly is definitely getting bigger and bigger. It started as a bloat but now it looks like a propper bump.
My hubby keeps saying I don't know why you keep worrying look at the size of ya you can tell baby is growing because ure growing hahaha. Still nervous tho. Just can't wait to be out of the first tri.
I pray the Lord protects our beanys faith in Jesus name I pray AMEN


----------



## FaithnHope41

Suggerhoney said:


> Faith
> Yay yay and yaaaaay I cud do a little happy dance right now I am so so thrilled for you. Have you worked out roughly when ure be due? If it's in October ure have to come join us all in the October bumkins thread.
> Yes the first trimester in general is very nerve wracking. I'm really worrying about my next scan at 12 weeks and 6 days. At that scan they check for downs syndrome and Edwards syndrome and all that sort of stuff.
> Also the unknown if baby is ok in there or not. My belly is quite big for 8 weeks and 4 days.
> I'll add a pic just don't want to upsett anyone who are still TTC.
> I reckon I've grown in the last 3 days.
> View attachment 1057200
> View attachment 1057202
> 
> So the first pic was took the other day at 8 weeks and the 2nd pic I took today at 8 weeks and 4 days. I'm already in maternity trousers/pants. Feels so silly considering I'm only just shy of 9 weeks but my belly is definitely getting bigger and bigger. It started as a bloat but now it looks like a propper bump.
> My hubby keeps saying I don't know why you keep worrying look at the size of ya you can tell baby is growing because ure growing hahaha. Still nervous tho. Just can't wait to be out of the first tri.
> I pray the Lord protects our beanys faith in Jesus name I pray AMEN

Your bump is too too cute!! And I have to agree with your hubby, if tummy is growing then baby surely is too! LOL You look fabulous huni! 
And thank you! I am so happy too! My estimated due date is November 23, one week before my birthday <3 I will get to share my birthday month with my sweet bean! I am so happy about it. I wanted an October baby, but now that we are into November, I couldn't be happier. 
I will continue to keep you and your little bean in my prayers!! <3 I am sure your next scan will go well!


----------



## mrsmummy2

So happy for you @FaithnHope41
Its so great to get that pregnant result on a digi.

@Suggerhoney eek the bump! Love it. Im looking more and more pregnant by the day. Its crazy considering im only 11 weeks. I feel like i shouldnt look like this already:haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

That is such a sweet announcement!


----------



## FaithnHope41

mrsmummy2 said:


> So happy for you @FaithnHope41
> Its so great to get that pregnant result on a digi.
> 
> @Suggerhoney eek the bump! Love it. Im looking more and more pregnant by the day. Its crazy considering im only 11 weeks. I feel like i shouldnt look like this already:haha:

Getting that digital positive made it reassuring! 

I can't believe you are 11 weeks now! Wow!! You and @Suggerhoney are moving right along! Love it!


----------



## mrsmummy2

FaithnHope41 said:


> Getting that digital positive made it reassuring!
> 
> I can't believe you are 11 weeks now! Wow!! You and @Suggerhoney are moving right along! Love it!

Ah i knoow! In some ways it seems to have flown and in others its gone at snail pace!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Faith 
Thank you sweety I really appreciate the prayers i prayer for you to and I have such a good gut feeling. Just you know Jesus has got this. 

Mrs mummy

Haha I totaly know what you mean hon it feels like it's gone so fast and then sometimes u think it's dragging hahaha. 
Thank you hon i can't believe how much I'm showing already. U have to invest in some maternity jeggings hon there so comfy. I got mine from H&M and there supper comfy. 
Still no news regarding another scan but I'm giving them till next Monday or Tuesday and if still nothing then I'm gonna be extra nice to hubby and get him to take me to the privet scan place just for the peace of mind. 
Not long till ure next scan hon yay.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I think Feb went slow but March seems to be flying by I can't believe we're already in the middle of the month. How did that happen lol.

I cried watching a shark documentary the other night like I was propper sobbing. Hat is happening to me hahahahaha a shark documentary I mean come on LOL:rofl:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Suggerhoney said:


> Faith
> Thank you sweety I really appreciate the prayers i prayer for you to and I have such a good gut feeling. Just you know Jesus has got this.
> 
> Mrs mummy
> 
> Haha I totaly know what you mean hon it feels like it's gone so fast and then sometimes u think it's dragging hahaha.
> Thank you hon i can't believe how much I'm showing already. U have to invest in some maternity jeggings hon there so comfy. I got mine from H&M and there supper comfy.
> Still no news regarding another scan but I'm giving them till next Monday or Tuesday and if still nothing then I'm gonna be extra nice to hubby and get him to take me to the privet scan place just for the peace of mind.
> Not long till ure next scan hon yay.

Ooh will have a look in h&m. Didnt realise they did maternity stuff! I got some over bump jeans from Mothercare but not finding them very comfy :nope:
Living in leggings at the mo!
Hope you hear about another scan soon!!

Eek i know. I'm getting nervous now!!


----------



## hmmohrma

Question: When you’re ttc do you BD daily or every other day the week of O? I’ve heard every other is good “so the tails can grow”, and I’ve here every day. Just curious what your method is....


----------



## FaithnHope41

hmmohrma said:


> Question: When you’re ttc do you BD daily or every other day the week of O? I’ve heard every other is good “so the tails can grow”, and I’ve here every day. Just curious what your method is....

We only bd'd twice while I ovulated. Once the day of and once the day after and I got my :bfp: this past weekend! I think we think we need to DTD every day or multiple times a day to have the best shot but doing it multiple times can lessen the sperm count. My OB recommends 1x per day for 2-3 days. Good luck!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

mrsmummy2 said:


> Ooh will have a look in h&m. Didnt realise they did maternity stuff! I got some over bump jeans from Mothercare but not finding them very comfy :nope:
> Living in leggings at the mo!
> Hope you hear about another scan soon!!
> 
> Eek i know. I'm getting nervous now!!

Ive caved in hon and booked another privet scan for tommorow. Not heard nothing from the hospital and I'm feeling so anxious. I'll be 9 weeks tommorow so there shud be quite a bit of difference from the last scan I had. I'm just praying baby has grown and still has a very strong beating heart. I'm like a bag of nerves. 
Yes H&M do maternity clothes hon it's really good in there also NewLook does maternity and then you got online places like Boohoo maternity. There's some really lovely maternity stuff much nicer than when I was last pregnant lol. 
So nervous for my scan tommorow. Please be ok baby [-o&lt;


----------



## mrsmummy2

Suggerhoney said:


> Ive caved in hon and booked another privet scan for tommorow. Not heard nothing from the hospital and I'm feeling so anxious. I'll be 9 weeks tommorow so there shud be quite a bit of difference from the last scan I had. I'm just praying baby has grown and still has a very strong beating heart. I'm like a bag of nerves.
> Yes H&M do maternity clothes hon it's really good in there also NewLook does maternity and then you got online places like Boohoo maternity. There's some really lovely maternity stuff much nicer than when I was last pregnant lol.
> So nervous for my scan tommorow. Please be ok baby [-o&lt;

Good luck!! Let us know how it goes. Baby should look great at 9 weeks. I saw bub wobbling about at 8w4d, so should be looking fab!

Will have a look at the maternity stuff in those places!


----------



## Suggerhoney

mrsmummy2 said:


> Good luck!! Let us know how it goes. Baby should look great at 9 weeks. I saw bub wobbling about at 8w4d, so should be looking fab!
> 
> Will have a look at the maternity stuff in those places!

Awww thanks hon I really hope so. Don't think I'll be getting much sleep tonight I'm so scared but excited at the same time. I'll be devastated if there's anything wrong. 
Just praying he or she is healthy and well


----------



## jellybeanxx

hmmohrma said:


> Question: When you’re ttc do you BD daily or every other day the week of O? I’ve heard every other is good “so the tails can grow”, and I’ve here every day. Just curious what your method is....

Every day is fine unless there’s a known issue with sperm counts in which case you need to leave it at every other day to give time for sperm to replenish. If low morphology is an issue then more frequent is better. 
It’s a personal choice though as to how much you feel like it. It really only takes once!


----------



## Momof2onetube

@hmmohrma we BD’d every day of my fertile window the month I got my BFP. We tried every other in previous months, but my progesterone also wasn’t coming back great, so that could have been why it wasn’t happening. Like @jellybeanxx said, it’s all preference. Good luck!


----------



## hmmohrma

FaithnHope41 said:


> We only bd'd twice while I ovulated. Once the day of and once the day after and I got my :bfp: this past weekend! I think we think we need to DTD every day or multiple times a day to have the best shot but doing it multiple times can lessen the sperm count. My OB recommends 1x per day for 2-3 days. Good luck!!

Thanks. :) I honestly don’t remember exactly what our fertility specialist said before we had our successful pregnancy, but i think it was every day for a couple days around ovulation. I just went to a new primary care (bc mine retired :hissy:) and she said every other day the week before, every day the week of, and every other day the week after ovulation. Well that’s just crazy (I mean, we’re not 19 anymore) so we’re just sticking to focusing on the week of ovulation....bc that just makes sense.


----------



## hmmohrma

Thanks everyone. Hopefully this will be our cycle. I’m so excited seeing all the BFPs on this thread! Congratulations again Ladies!! So glad to be back on B & B!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## Suggerhoney

hmmohrma said:


> Thanks. :) I honestly don’t remember exactly what our fertility specialist said before we had our successful pregnancy, but i think it was every day for a couple days around ovulation. I just went to a new primary care (bc mine retired :hissy:) and she said every other day the week before, every day the week of, and every other day the week after ovulation. Well that’s just crazy (I mean, we’re not 19 anymore) so we’re just sticking to focusing on the week of ovulation....bc that just makes sense.


Yeah that sounds like a lot hon haha. I think it's just over the firtile period that u do the deed everyday. And I think even every other day is fine because sperm can live for up to 7 days.
Good luck sweety I have it all crossed for you


----------



## Suggerhoney

Scan today ladies I'm so nervous I feel sick with nerves.
A poor lady in my October thread has just experienced a MMC and she had a scan at 7+3 and see HB and baby but she is now 11 weeks and had a scan and was told baby no longer has a HB I feel so bad for her.
And now I'm so scared about my scan incase I get bad news.
Oh God please let my baby be ok and healthy with a strong HB [-o&lt;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for today <3


----------



## mrsmummy2

Suggerhoney said:


> Scan today ladies I'm so nervous I feel sick with nerves.
> A poor lady in my October thread has just experienced a MMC and she had a scan at 7+3 and see HB and baby but she is now 11 weeks and had a scan and was told baby no longer has a HB I feel so bad for her.
> And now I'm so scared about my scan incase I get bad news.
> Oh God please let my baby be ok and healthy with a strong HB [-o&lt;

Oh gosh poor woman.
Its so scary in first tri.
Good luck for today!

Im so nervous for mine tomorrow:nope:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
My scan went really really well it was amazing. My due date has changed to the 15th October so I'm 1 more day ahead of what I thought. Prob change again at my next scan at 13 weeks. 
Baby was kicking and waving it was soooo cute. HB 171BPM and was told baby is perfect. I'm so relieved and will upload photos when i get home.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great news! :)


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fab news @Suggerhoney so pleased for you!


----------



## Suggerhoney

mrsmummy2 said:


> Oh gosh poor woman.
> Its so scary in first tri.
> Good luck for today!
> 
> Im so nervous for mine tomorrow:nope:

Don't be nervous hon ure be fine and baby will be healthy. I have 3 weeks 6 days till my next scan unless the the one the MW requested gets booked for the next week. I'll be 13 weeks at my next scan. I'm feeling so much more positive now tho.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm home now so will upload photos. I cudnt believe how much little one was moving. The sonographer said to me u have a very active one in there lol.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Awww lovely photos @Suggerhoney


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great photos :cloud9:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies you guys have been such a great support this is why I love baby and bump I was on here with my DD under a different name and it was fantastic then and as soon as hubby and I decided to ttc I got strait back on here but had to set up a new account because I cudnt remember all the details to my old one. 
So the sonographer said it's safe now to tell everyone my news and I've just told my mum and my best friend. I was a bit worried about how they wud react but they seem really pleased for me. So it's all out in the open now. Still not announced on social media so not ready for that yet lol


----------



## Momof2onetube

@jellybeanxx how are you getting on hun?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@jellybeanxx Yay for the Metformin. I hope it works for you!! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:dust:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Suggerhoney great news about your scan, lovely photos!

@Hoping4numbr3 thanks lovely! Hope you’re keeping well and the GD isn’t causing too much bother.

@Momof2onetube thanks for asking :hugs: hope you’re keeping well too!
I’ve been getting loads of AF type cramps but no bleeding. My OPKs have started getting dark again though so I think my body is trying to ovulate. CD42 today. I ovulated CD44 last cycle so maybe the same again? They were nearly positive today so might get a positive in the next day or so. I’m keeping my fingers crossed anyway but not my legs :haha:

@laurarebecca1 hope you’re doing okay lovely :hugs:


----------



## Momof2onetube

I have everything crossed for you @jellybeanxx legs included :rofl: I’m doing really well. We’re going for a private scan on Saturday, to find out what we’re having if baby will cooperate!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Momof2onetube said:


> I have everything crossed for you @jellybeanxx legs included :rofl: I’m doing really well. We’re going for a private scan on Saturday, to find out what we’re having if baby will cooperate!

Thanks and good luck with the scan. Hope baby cooperates!


----------



## hmmohrma

Sugar!!! That’s such great news! I’m so glad it went well. First trimester is so hard for us all. Each little positive step is s result blessing.

Jelly :rofl: so funny. Good luck!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Sorry I’ve been quiet girls! Having another chemical really hit me hard - exactly the same thing happened, light first day and then really heavy second day with huge clots and soaking through pads every hour and back to spotting for 3/4 days!
Currently on cd6 - last time this happened I didn’t ovulate until cd17 but who knows!

Jelly that sounds promising - I hope you ovulate soon and that this is your cycle!

Good luck to everyone getting scans - love seeing them! I can’t believe you’re all so far along now!


----------



## mrsmummy2

laurarebecca1 said:


> Sorry I’ve been quiet girls! Having another chemical really hit me hard - exactly the same thing happened, light first day and then really heavy second day with huge clots and soaking through pads every hour and back to spotting for 3/4 days!
> Currently on cd6 - last time this happened I didn’t ovulate until cd17 but who knows!
> 
> Jelly that sounds promising - I hope you ovulate soon and that this is your cycle!
> 
> Good luck to everyone getting scans - love seeing them! I can’t believe you’re all so far along now!

So sorry hun. Its hard going. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hi all, baby is doing well! Been put forward 4 days, so now due sept 23rd! :happydance:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 :hugs: you’ve had such a rough time. I really hope you get some good luck soon.

@mrsmummy2 lovely scan photo!

I got a positive OPK today. Second one this cycle (first was CD16 and I’m CD44 now). Hopefully it’ll lead to ovulation this time. Cramps are still there. I’m really not sure what’s causing them. Worried it’s cysts. Not had a scan date yet.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jellybean
Yay for the positive OPK hoping those cramps ure getting are O cramps and ure about to realese a supper eggy. I have it all crossed for you. <3

Momof21tube
Good luck with ure scan hon I really hope baby behaves and you get a good potty shot. What are you hoping for? Can't wait to see the pics<3

Laurarebecca
Oh sweety I'm just so so sorry this happens to you again. Sending massive hugs and love <3:hugs:

Mrs mummy
Awwww so cute great scan photo and yay for official date and being put forward. :happydance:

So I'm not sure if I told you ladies but I'm actually a liver transplant patient. I had a full liver transplant in 2011 as my own liver failed.
I had my transplant done in a city hospital about an hour and a half drive from where I live as my home hospital don't specialise in organ transplants.
Anyway I've just heard from the hospital that did my transplant and they want me to go and see them on 1st April. I will have to have a bunch of bloods done and see the liver proffeser. But they also want to do a scan:happydance:they will be scanning my liver and kidneys but will have a look at baby as well. I'll be 11 weeks and 6 days so just over 2 weeks away.
Then on April 9th when I'll be 13 weeks I will have my dating scan and will get my official due date.
I Also haven't heard anything yet about the scan the MW requested so there is a chance I may get another scan b4 the next two.
Not to fussed tho if that don't go ahead because I know I've got a scan a week b4 the dating one and 2 weeks will fly.
I'm excited but I expect I'll be a bit nervous.
Dought I will get photos at the next scan but I will at the 13 week one providing everything is ok. Doesn't seem to far away now. Can't believe I don't have much of the first tri left now. Only seems like about a week ago I was In here complaining about the 2ww. It's gone fast. So can't wait to be out the first tri it's to stressful :sad2:


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Suggerhoney I have one of each, but I would love another girl, both kids want a girl and OH wants a boy :haha: but either way, we will be happy!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Momof2onetube said:


> @Suggerhoney I have one of each, but I would love another girl, both kids want a girl and OH wants a boy :haha: but either way, we will be happy!

Awwww so exciting. My hubby wants a boy and is convinced it's a boy but my nanna who is 82 and always predicts stuff is convinced it's a girl. I will find out at my 20 week scan but may have to book a privet scan at 16 weeks to find out because I'll be wanting to know hehehe. 
Baby's HB is 171BPM so I'm like that's so a girl but we shal see. It's so exciting


----------



## mrsmummy2

@Suggerhoney good news about the scan!
Not too long to wait.

4.5 weeks til i plan to get a gender scan!
Cant believe I'm nearly out of 1st tri. Crazy!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

laurarebecca1 said:


> Sorry I’ve been quiet girls! Having another chemical really hit me hard - exactly the same thing happened, light first day and then really heavy second day with huge clots and soaking through pads every hour and back to spotting for 3/4 days!
> Currently on cd6 - last time this happened I didn’t ovulate until cd17 but who knows!
> 
> Jelly that sounds promising - I hope you ovulate soon and that this is your cycle!
> 
> Good luck to everyone getting scans - love seeing them! I can’t believe you’re all so far along now!


I am so sorry to hear about this :( Hugs to you!!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@jellybeanxx The GD has been fine so far. :) Finger sticks aren't painful so it is all good. Just staying on an eating machine timeline and checking after 1 hour of eating is interesting but I get it done!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @jellybeanxx The GD has been fine so far. :) Finger sticks aren't painful so it is all good. Just staying on an eating machine timeline and checking after 1 hour of eating is interesting but I get it done!

It was the testing that drove me mad. I had 26 weeks of it last time. It wasn’t painful either I just got so sick of having to do it 4 times a day!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

mrsmummy2 said:


> @Suggerhoney good news about the scan!
> Not too long to wait.
> 
> 4.5 weeks til i plan to get a gender scan!
> Cant believe I'm nearly out of 1st tri. Crazy!!

No not to long to wait now 2 weeks Monday and I will have another scan. 13 weeks and ure in the 2nd trimester yay. I'll be 13 weeks when I have my dating scan so I'll be in the 2nd tri then can't wait just hope all the screening at that scan comes back normol. I'm hoping they will have a little check of things when I have that other scan at 11+6 That will really put my mind at rest and then I won't be so anxious at the 13 week one. Just praying for a healthy baby. 
Feeling sick today but got all the housework to do. Have roped hubby in to doing then hoovering so that takes the strain off a bit. 

Have a good day ladies lots of love


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @jellybeanxx The GD has been fine so far. :) Finger sticks aren't painful so it is all good. Just staying on an eating machine timeline and checking after 1 hour of eating is interesting but I get it done!

Hi hon have they done that test yet where they make u drink that really sweet drink then they take bloods. I had it done with DD. Turned out I didn't have GD but I quite liked that drink haha. I think I'm weird haha.
They will keep a close eye on you hon my friend had GD she was having twins at the time.
Her twins are 6 years old now.
Hope ure feeling ok.


----------



## tdog

Oh man I've missed so much, my whole world has been flipped :cry: :cry: (baby is fine haven't really felt her yet tho placenta at front) aarond and Ethan birthdays were last weekend 8/9th March, but long story short Paul might be leaving me :cry: Beth has accused my stepson of sexual assault so we have had social services the police you name it everyone :cry: he is believing him and I'm obviously believing Beth the only way to prove is a lie detector test but he refuses to do one :shrug: so sorry for the downer post ladies but I'm so stressed I'm not eating not sleeping my spd is getting worse :cry: :cry: 

Anyway :hi: to the new ladies and OMG hello new :bfp:'s amazing good luck ladies im here (sometimes) xx

@mrsmummy2 I can see nub on last pic and think boy xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Oh @tdog hun, I’m SO sorry you’re going through this!!! What a complete nightmare :hugs: stay strong mama!


----------



## mrsmummy2

@tdog oh gosh hun I'm so sorry... what an absolute nightmare. Stay strong :hugs:


----------



## JJB2

Im so sorry @tdog I hope things resolve :-(


----------



## Mum42crazy

tdog said:


> Oh man I've missed so much, my whole world has been flipped :cry: :cry: (baby is fine haven't really felt her yet tho placenta at front) aarond and Ethan birthdays were last weekend 8/9th March, but long story short Paul might be leaving me :cry: Beth has accused my stepson of sexual assault so we have had social services the police you name it everyone :cry: he is believing him and I'm obviously believing Beth the only way to prove is a lie detector test but he refuses to do one :shrug: so sorry for the downer post ladies but I'm so stressed I'm not eating not sleeping my spd is getting worse :cry: :cry:
> 
> Anyway :hi: to the new ladies and OMG hello new :bfp:'s amazing good luck ladies im here (sometimes) xx
> 
> @mrsmummy2 I can see nub on last pic and think boy xx

Oh no!!!! Hugs!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog Wow! What a tough situation. I was wondering where you were. I am so sorry. I hope everything turns out okay. 

@Suggerhoney yes I had the 1 hour glucose screening and a 3 hour glucose test and I failed them both.


----------



## tdog

Thank you so much ladies I just dont no what to do for the best tbh, I'm so down about it all tbh feel like my world is crumbling away right in front of me :cry: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

tdog said:


> Oh man I've missed so much, my whole world has been flipped :cry: :cry: (baby is fine haven't really felt her yet tho placenta at front) aarond and Ethan birthdays were last weekend 8/9th March, but long story short Paul might be leaving me :cry: Beth has accused my stepson of sexual assault so we have had social services the police you name it everyone :cry: he is believing him and I'm obviously believing Beth the only way to prove is a lie detector test but he refuses to do one :shrug: so sorry for the downer post ladies but I'm so stressed I'm not eating not sleeping my spd is getting worse :cry: :cry:
> 
> Anyway :hi: to the new ladies and OMG hello new :bfp:'s amazing good luck ladies im here (sometimes) xx
> 
> Oh hun I'm so sorry you're going through this. What a horrible situation to be going through. Thinking of you. Let me know if you need to talk :hugs:


----------



## FaithnHope41

Today, had my 2nd beta test and confirmed that we are pregnant!! Baby #3 is on his/her way and couldn't be happier! Beta level went from 35 on Monday evening to 168 this Friday morning. Scheduled first sonogram and appointment for April 16th. Definitely feeling nauseous already this time around which is different for me as I didn't really have much nausea with either of our first two pregnancies. Sense of smell is ridiculous so that could be part of the problem. Also cramping quite a bit still and bb's are super tender now. I miss all you sweet gals and hope everyone is doing well. Sending lots of baby dust to those of you still TTC. <3


----------



## mrsmummy2

FaithnHope41 said:


> Today, had my 2nd beta test and confirmed that we are pregnant!! Baby #3 is on his/her way and couldn't be happier! Beta level went from 35 on Monday evening to 168 this Friday morning. Scheduled first sonogram and appointment for April 16th. Definitely feeling nauseous already this time around which is different for me as I didn't really have much nausea with either of our first two pregnancies. Sense of smell is ridiculous so that could be part of the problem. Also cramping quite a bit still and bb's are super tender now. I miss all you sweet gals and hope everyone is doing well. Sending lots of baby dust to those of you still TTC. <3

Yay!! Congrats <3


----------



## tdog

FaithnHope41 said:


> Today, had my 2nd beta test and confirmed that we are pregnant!! Baby #3 is on his/her way and couldn't be happier! Beta level went from 35 on Monday evening to 168 this Friday morning. Scheduled first sonogram and appointment for April 16th. Definitely feeling nauseous already this time around which is different for me as I didn't really have much nausea with either of our first two pregnancies. Sense of smell is ridiculous so that could be part of the problem. Also cramping quite a bit still and bb's are super tender now. I miss all you sweet gals and hope everyone is doing well. Sending lots of baby dust to those of you still TTC. <3

Yey congratulations:happydance: xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog :hugs: I’m so sorry you’re going through that. What a tough time you’ve all had lately. I hope you and Beth are getting all the support you need. 

@FaithnHope41 brilliant news!

My OPKs have faded again but no temp rise yet. Really hoping I see one tomorrow. Will be gutted if I fail to ovulate again. My body felt like it was trying so hard. My sense of smell has been really strong today, hoping it’s a sign my hormones are working well!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fingers crossed @jellybeanxx


----------



## Momof2onetube

How’s that temp today @jellybeanxx ? I sure hope you got that rise! :dust: 
I’m off for my gender scan in a little less than 4 hours and I’m SO anxious!


----------



## Momof2onetube

We are having a GIRL! We couldn’t be happier! :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :happydance: @Momof2onetube


----------



## hmmohrma

@tdog how horrible for you. I hope Beth is okay. Stay strong Mama. 

@jellybeanxx good luck on that little egg. It’s so frustrating when our bodies don’t work with us. 

@Momof2onetube yay!!!!!

@FaithnHope41 how exciting!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Momof2onetube said:


> We are having a GIRL! We couldn’t be happier! :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 1057651

Awww!!!!!! Love it!! :pink:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@tdog 
Oh my goodness sweety what a terrible and hard situation. My thoughts are with you and I hope Beth is ok. We're all here for you hon I can't imagine what ure going through. 

@jellybeanxx 
Fingers crossed for that temp rise. [-o&lt;

@Momof2onetube awwww such a adorible scan photo hon and yay for a baby girl how exciting:pink:

@FaithnHope41 
This is the best news yipppeeeeeee:yipee:

@Hoping4numbr3 awwww bless you sweety I'm sure there looking after you. I'm sure you and baby will be just fine. <3

Hi ladies So I ended up in A+E on Friday night because I was in alot of pain in my right kidney area. 
Turns out I have a UTI urghhh so I'm now on antibiotics. 

Ive done that gender test again. The baking soda one. Thought I'm almost 10 weeks so why not and it went up like a volcano so that's a boy result. 
Really trying to twist hubbys arm into having another privet scan at 16 weeks so we can find out what were having. Only another 6 weeks and 1 day away so not to long. At the moment he is saying to just wait for the 20 week one but I'm still working on him lol. 
I can't call it this time I really don't know what I'm having. Some times I think girl esp with the HB being 171BPM but then I'm thinking boy so who knows haha. 
I'm really not that bothered. Just as long as he or she is healthy that's all I care about. 
Can't wait for the nicer weather to come totaly had enough of the cold now :rain:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Suggerhoney sorry to hear about the UTI. Hope you’re feeling better soon!

@Momof2onetube congratulations on the girl! How exciting!!

@tdog how are you doing today lovely?

@laurarebecca1 how’s things with you?

I had a very slight temp increase today so not sure what to think. I reckon it’ll take another day or two to see if it continues in the right direction. I’ve carried on doing OPKs though just in case and they’re getting darker again so who knows :shrug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

jellybeanxx said:


> @Suggerhoney sorry to hear about the UTI. Hope you’re feeling better soon!
> 
> @Momof2onetube congratulations on the girl! How exciting!!
> 
> @tdog how are you doing today lovely?
> 
> @laurarebecca1 how’s things with you?
> 
> I had a very slight temp increase today so not sure what to think. I reckon it’ll take another day or two to see if it continues in the right direction. I’ve carried on doing OPKs though just in case and they’re getting darker again so who knows :shrug:

Thank you hun. I'm feeling alot better now. Yay for the temp rise I pray it continues [-o&lt;


----------



## Mum42crazy

Girls, need a bit of advice, so I had a OPK positive results on day number 13 and I’m sure I ovulated the next day, now I should be 11 Day after ovulation, but I’ve had some blood this morning.... now we have received a no sperm count from the Analysis so I’m completely out of the picture for a baby, But why I’m i bleeding (spotting) 4 days before my AF, does it mean I ovulate early? ( I have 28 days cycle so this is stressful because it mean my cycle this month would be only 24 days)


----------



## tdog

Oh ladies thank you do much for the well wishes honest I'm finding it hard to concentrate tbh, Paul and I spoke more about it Beth is booked in for a lie detector Friday (she asked for it to be done to prove she is telling the truth) he said he wants to see what this lie detector says before making any rash decisions my head is battered with it all, he says because she has told so many lies before that's why he not believing her and I do see where he is coming from tbh :cry: xx

Oh @Momof2onetube congratulations on your little princess welcome to the princess club lol Paul and I cant decide on names so another stress to go on :rofl: xx

@jellybeanxx I sure hope you have ovulated xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

I wish I could give you the biggest hug @tdog :hugs: I can’t even imagine the stress you’re under atm. I hope you guys can figure it all out! Thinking of you always! And thank you, we have picked Madelyn Ann-Marie as her name :cloud9: it’s been so wonderful sharing this entire journey with you!!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Lots of love @tdog :hugs:
I hope whichever way things turn out you can all work through it.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@tdog Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog I didn’t even think you could do lie detector tests outside of TV shows! How reliable is the test? I hope that it gives you all whatever you need to keep moving forward and to heal from this. Big hugs to you :hugs: I’m glad you and Paul have been able to talk.

I don’t think I’ve ovulated. I’m gutted. I do get to increase the metformin to the full dose on Friday so I’m hoping that will help.


----------



## hmmohrma

jellybeanxx said:


> @tdog I didn’t even think you could do lie detector tests outside of TV shows! How reliable is the test? I hope that it gives you all whatever you need to keep moving forward and to heal from this. Big hugs to you :hugs: I’m glad you and Paul have been able to talk.
> 
> I don’t think I’ve ovulated. I’m gutted. I do get to increase the metformin to the full dose on Friday so I’m hoping that will help.


I’m with you on this one. They aren’t allowed to be used in the court system (at least in the US) because the results can vary for so many reasons. @tdog I really hope you are all able to work through this some how. How terrible for you both. :-(

@jellybeanxx does the metformin push ovulation? I don’t know much about fertility drugs other than clomid as my problems are related to a thyroid antibody as treated with synthroid. I hope it helps you next time!


----------



## Momof2onetube

@jellybeanxx hope the increase in Metformin will help you ov :dust:
How are you doing @hmmohrma ?


----------



## jellybeanxx

@hmmohrma not exactly no, metformin is used off label to treat PCOS. It’s actually a diabetes medication but the theory is that it helps the insulin resistance that women with PCOS can have and that in turn gets hormone levels back where they should be.

Still nothing going on here. So bored of these long cycles.


----------



## Mandiemoore

Hey ladies! Last month was a bust for me but I’m an ultrasound tech so I’ve been tracking the situation lol this month I thought I missed my O but turns out my body is O late this month! So yesterday and today I got A positive ovulation test, I’ve had a big cyst on my right ovary, my cervix is high and open! We’ve BD’d on the 17th, 19th and 20th (today). I’m hoping this all happened for a reason and maybe I was meant to catch it even though I thought I missed it. Any advice?


----------



## Ladybug504

Hello I’m really curious and I need help !!! So this is my first TTC journey 3rd cycle On 2/26 -3/2 I had AF (Aunt Flo menstural cycle )on cycle day 15 which was 3/12 (TMI) I had egg white cm & positive opk BD( baby danced ) 3/10- 3/18 really wasn’t trying to just happen lol so on what I believe is 6 dpo 3/18 at 11:35pm I had a burning sensation like a tattoo gun in my right lining it lasted about 30mins on 7dpo 3/19 I had what i believe to be IB ( implantation bleeding ) it started as a pink dot after the third wipe it was more noticeable only lasted 10mintues now I’m just patiently waiting praying and wishing for another sign Af not due for 8 days 3/28 …. anyone had these symptoms And ending in bfp ???? Sorry for long post really Curious.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Good luck @Mandiemoore and @Ladybug504 :dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sending lots of luck to you @Mandiemoore and @Ladybug504 

@tdog 
I'm thinking of you hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

Also thinking of you @jellybeanxx praying the meds help u O


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tdog I’m sorry :(

Jelly I hope you ovulate soon!

AFM: cd13 and ovulation seems a long way off, second line on opk still very faint! Was hoping I would ovulate tomorrow :(


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been on. Kinda needed a break. So much to catch up on here! Lol 
Congratulations to those who have got their BFPs!
Congratulations to those who now know the gender on their babies! 
Baby dust to those still trying/in the 2ww!

AFM I am cycle 8. Currently 11dpo. So after I took my bbt this morning it said on the pregnancy monitor that my chart is possibly triphasic! This has never happened before. I know it isn't a definite pregnancy sign just increase the possibility of it being so. Stupidly, I got excited and tested. BFN. I was so hoping to see a line. Even a faint one. I know I shouldn't of got my hopes up. I just couldn't help it. I have so many symptoms too. Sore boobs. Really nauseous. Alot of acid. Peeing more. Tired. So I guess I'm wondering if anyone else has had a triphasic chart and what was the outcome? Is it possible I still could be pregnant despite the BFNs? I used 3 tests. A frer was one of them. Af is due either sunday or Monday. I'll post a pic of my chart for you guys to see. Any advice is greatly received! TIA!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Forgot to add I have cramps/pinching and back ache lol


----------



## mrsmummy2

@Kaymumof2 I'm clueless about charting etc, but sending you all the luck!! :dust:


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> @Kaymumof2 I'm clueless about charting etc, but sending you all the luck!! :dust:

Thank you hun how are you and little one doing?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Kaymumof2 said:


> Thank you hun how are you and little one doing?

Great thanks! Finally starting to feel human again haha! 1st tri wiped me out! I was sleeping all the time and being sick loads! Started to feel little ripple movements.. cant wait to feel more noticeable movements!!
3 weeks Monday til we find out the gender!


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> Great thanks! Finally starting to feel human again haha! 1st tri wiped me out! I was sleeping all the time and being sick loads! Started to feel little ripple movements.. cant wait to feel more noticeable movements!!
> 3 weeks Monday til we find out the gender!

Awww bless you! Glad your feeling better. Seems to be going by so fast! Almost gender time? Wow any guesses what you think little one is?


----------



## Momof2onetube

I have no chart experience either, I haven’t charted since trying for DD lol. But I know triphasic can be a good thing so lots of good luck coming your way @Kaymumof2 ! :dust:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Kaymumof2 said:


> Awww bless you! Glad your feeling better. Seems to be going by so fast! Almost gender time? Wow any guesses what you think little one is?

I'm sort of thinking girl, but i think thats because ive had mainly girl guesses on my scan.. however DH thinks boy, and he's always been right :haha:
I dont mind either way though!


----------



## Kaymumof2

Momof2onetube said:


> I have no chart experience either, I haven’t charted since trying for DD lol. But I know triphasic can be a good thing so lots of good luck coming your way @Kaymumof2 ! :dust:

Thank you hun hope your well and little one


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> I'm sort of thinking girl, but i think thats because ive had mainly girl guesses on my scan.. however DH thinks boy, and he's always been right :haha:
> I dont mind either way though!

Haha I'm going to back your hubby and say boy.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Kaymumof2 said:


> Haha I'm going to back your hubby and say boy.

I cant wait! Im so ready to start preparing now. I feel like ive done my 9 months and i should be giving birth by now :haha: i guess thats the problem with finding out super early!


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> I cant wait! Im so ready to start preparing now. I feel like ive done my 9 months and i should be giving birth by now :haha: i guess thats the problem with finding out super early!

Lol true but us poas addicts can't help it! I'll be doing another test tomorrow but I'm sure it will be another bfn


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Kaymumof2 thanks hun, we are awesome! This pregnancy has truly been a breeze, I’m so thankful that I can enjoy every minute since it’s my last :) I’ll cross everything for you!! 
@mrsmummy2 I’m saying you’ll add another girl to our group ;) and because you have a girl and boy born exactly same as mine :haha:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Momof2onetube said:


> @Kaymumof2 thanks hun, we are awesome! This pregnancy has truly been a breeze, I’m so thankful that I can enjoy every minute since it’s my last :) I’ll cross everything for you!!
> @mrsmummy2 I’m saying you’ll add another girl to our group ;) and because you have a girl and boy born exactly same as mine :haha:

Awww that's amazing. So glad it hasn't been a bad pregnancy so far. This will be my last too. When I eventually fall pregnant that is lol thank you. Already looking to next cycle though even though my triphasic. I'm not reading in to it because I know my hopes are gonna be broken when my temp drops. I'm scared to temp tomorrow even though I'm preparing myself for the drop , it still gets to you. I was just surprised at getting a triphasic as I've never ever had one


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Kaymumof2 your chart looks really good! I think I was 13DPO before I got a positive with DS2 so there’s still time! Will keep my fingers crossed for you!

Still nothing going on here. There’s probably tumbleweed going through my uterus at this point.


----------



## Kaymumof2

jellybeanxx said:


> @Kaymumof2 your chart looks really good! I think I was 13DPO before I got a positive with DS2 so there’s still time! Will keep my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Still nothing going on here. There’s probably tumbleweed going through my uterus at this point.

Thank you hun! Think the triphasic part threw me as it's not something I've had. I will test tomorrow but I'd bet money on iy being another bfn. So many symptoms, best looking chart I've had all to probably get af at the end of it. Feels kinda cruel. Like a bfp is just in touching distance then it's gonna be snatched away. 

Are you waiting to O? What cd are you?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Kaymumof2 
Ure chart sounds really helpful hon and I have it all crossed for you. How long are ure cycles? Was just thinking of ure cycles are a little longer u may of O later and that may be why a test is not picking up yet. What tests are you using? 
I was using cheepies and it took up to 13DPO to get a faint line on one of those. And it was very faint. I used a frer at 11DPO and got a BFP on that but if I didnt use the frer then I wudnt of knows I was pregnant until a few days later. 
I really hope and pray this is it for you hon[-o&lt;


----------



## mrsmummy2

@Kaymumof2 good luck for the nest test. Fingers and toes crossed for you!!

@jellybeanxx ahh i hope this cycle gets on with it soon so you can move onto the next!!

@Momof2onetube haha maybe!! I cannot wait!!!
I genuinely think ds may cry if its a girl :haha: hes determined its a boy.


----------



## Kaymumof2

Suggerhoney said:


> @Kaymumof2
> Ure chart sounds really helpful hon and I have it all crossed for you. How long are ure cycles? Was just thinking of ure cycles are a little longer u may of O later and that may be why a test is not picking up yet. What tests are you using?
> I was using cheepies and it took up to 13DPO to get a faint line on one of those. And it was very faint. I used a frer at 11DPO and got a BFP on that but if I didnt use the frer then I wudnt of knows I was pregnant until a few days later.
> I really hope and pray this is it for you hon[-o&lt;

I used a frer yesterday and bfn. Think I'm out. But thank you. Congratulations on your bfp


----------



## Kaymumof2

mrsmummy2 said:


> @Kaymumof2 good luck for the nest test. Fingers and toes crossed for you!!
> 
> @jellybeanxx ahh i hope this cycle gets on with it soon so you can move onto the next!!
> 
> @Momof2onetube haha maybe!! I cannot wait!!!
> I genuinely think ds may cry if its a girl :haha: hes determined its a boy.

Thank you hun ❤


----------



## Kaymumof2

So ladies I am pretty sure I am out! 12dpo 4 BFNs. Had another spike in temp but guess it's just a fluke. I knew I'd be disappointed this morning. Why did I do it to myself?


----------



## mrsmummy2

:hugs: @Kaymumof2


----------



## Momof2onetube

When is AF due @Kaymumof2 ? :hugs:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Momof2onetube said:


> When is AF due @Kaymumof2 ? :hugs:

On Monday hun


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ure not out till the witch shows hon. I have it all crossed for you<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Kaymumof2 said:


> I used a frer yesterday and bfn. Think I'm out. But thank you. Congratulations on your bfp

Thank you hon feels like a while ago now. I got a bunch of BFNs b4 I got my BFP. I'm still keeping it all crossed for you


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Kaymumof2 :hugs: sorry for the BFNs. I hope that second line makes an appearance before Monday!
I’m CD53 and still no ovulation. I’ve had two positive OPKs so my body has been trying but no temp rises. Here’s my depressing chart...


----------



## mrsmummy2

jellybeanxx said:


> @Kaymumof2 :hugs: sorry for the BFNs. I hope that second line makes an appearance before Monday!
> I’m CD53 and still no ovulation. I’ve had two positive OPKs so my body has been trying but no temp rises. Here’s my depressing chart...
> 
> View attachment 1058049

Big :hugs:
These cycles must be SO frustrating.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Kaymumof2

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you hon feels like a while ago now. I got a bunch of BFNs b4 I got my BFP. I'm still keeping it all crossed for you

Thanks chick! I really wish I could just see those line's!


----------



## Kaymumof2

jellybeanxx said:


> @Kaymumof2 :hugs: sorry for the BFNs. I hope that second line makes an appearance before Monday!
> I’m CD53 and still no ovulation. I’ve had two positive OPKs so my body has been trying but no temp rises. Here’s my depressing chart...
> 
> View attachment 1058049

Thank you hun but I'm losing hope :-(

It's cruel that you have to go through these long cycles! I really hope they regulate soon
Ttc can be so cruel.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Sorry Kay - you’ve still got time though!

Jelly what’s your plan going forward? 

AFM: cd15 and still not opk - chemical has messed with my cycle. This is my opk from today. I don’t know what to do about bding - I don’t want us to burn out. We’ve done the last 3 days, might skip tonight and try tomorrow and hope o day is Monday but it’s not looking likely!


----------



## Kaymumof2

laurarebecca1 said:


> Sorry Kay - you’ve still got time though!
> 
> Jelly what’s your plan going forward?
> 
> AFM: cd15 and still not opk - chemical has messed with my cycle. This is my opk from today. I don’t know what to do about bding - I don’t want us to burn out. We’ve done the last 3 days, might skip tonight and try tomorrow and hope o day is Monday but it’s not looking likely!
> 
> View attachment 1058056

Thank you hun. I am expecting a huge temp drop tomorrow! I'll still be gutted though. 
Sorry about the chemical. They are horrible. I hope you O very soon. Have a rest tonight and get back to it tomorrow lol


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Kaymumof2 I understand it’s hard to hold onto hope when all you’re seeing is BFNs. I hope that temp stays up!

@laurarebecca1 how frustrating with the OPKs! Do you usually get a gradual increase with them or is it a sudden surge?
I’m on my full dose of metformin as of yesterday so just hoping that helps soon! Got a scan in a couple of weeks too so might get some more information from that.


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @Kaymumof2 I understand it’s hard to hold onto hope when all you’re seeing is BFNs. I hope that temp stays up!
> 
> @laurarebecca1 how frustrating with the OPKs! Do you usually get a gradual increase with them or is it a sudden surge?
> I’m on my full dose of metformin as of yesterday so just hoping that helps soon! Got a scan in a couple of weeks too so might get some more information from that.

Ahh good luck Jelly! I hope your scan gives some answers!

It’s usual gradual - just hope I don’t have much longer to wait (I know it’s nothing compared to the wait you have!) Will see what tomorrow’s says!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@jellybeanxx 
Awww hon these long cycles must be torture my whole heart goes out to you. I really hope u get some answers when u have ure scan hon:hugs:

@laurarebecca1 
I have it all crossed that you O soon hon. Chemicals are awful :hugs:

@Kaymumof2 
I'm so sorry about the BFNs hon. Ure still not out till the :witch: makes an appearance. 
Hope she stays the hell away


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Kaymumof2 how’s it going today? Anymore tests?

@laurarebecca1 are the OPKs getting any closer?

I’ve started spotting today so hoping this latest hellish cycle is nearly over!


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @Kaymumof2 how’s it going today? Anymore tests?
> 
> @laurarebecca1 are the OPKs getting any closer?
> 
> I’ve started spotting today so hoping this latest hellish cycle is nearly over!

Oooo I hope the cycle is over for you!

The opks aren’t getting darker - they are faint again now I wonder if i missed the surge


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 how often were you testing?


----------



## Convie

guys! do I believe this? it goes out of date this month! I'm in shock it's the only test in the house and it's 5am I need more! !! I hope it's true OMG best birthday present ever I don't even care that I'm sick right now


----------



## Momof2onetube

I’d believe it @Convie !! :happydance: congratulations!!!! How many dpo are you hun?


----------



## Convie

I went to the shops for more tests, I'm due today so I'm 14 dpo, I was so convinced I wasn't pregnant that I refused to test unless I was late I even got all depressed about it yesterday because I was so convinced AF was coming, im so happy


----------



## mrsmummy2

Omg @Convie amazing news! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @laurarebecca1 how often were you testing?

2/3 times a day for last few days but before that was only once - I can only do once when I’m at work Monday to Friday but was off wed Thursday last week.

Omg convie Yeyyhh! Congrats!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Oh wow @Convie congratulations!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Convie!


----------



## JJB2

Congrats @Convie \\:D/


----------



## tdog

Omg @Convie amazing news a huge congratulations to you :) :wohoo: xx

Afm guys I'm broken the lie detector we paid private for it was just for our piece of mind tbh but she admitted she lied through her teeth :cry: I'm afraid to say I cant trust her anymore what if she says shit about me or the kids or worse Paul? We have police social workers the lot for nothing :cry: she said it was for attention I just dont understand she gets attention and most of the time she is upstairs as soon as she comes home from school, Paul and I have been at each others throats for 3 weeks overs this my mam has suggested she move in with her for a while and I have agreed to that, I just dont understand where it all went wrong :cry: we are going to get her emotional counselling I think she needs something, right now i hate her (sorry if that upsets anyone) but i will always love her she is my baby no matter what she has done I will love her unconditionally I just cant trust her xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog Wow! That is super tough. I can't believe she put you all through that. Hugs to you all! I hope everything works out. 

@Convie WOOT CONGRATS!!!! 

@jellybeanxx I am so sorry about the cycles. Hope the spotting turns into a full AF.


----------



## mrsmummy2

@tdog so sorry you're having to deal with all this hun. Especially while being pregnant. I really hope it all resolves soon for you :hugs:


----------



## Momof2onetube

@tdog sending you love and support through all of this :hugs:


----------



## LNWXO

Hiya hun. Just caught up with your thread. I am so sorry to hear what you are going through. I definitely think councilling is the right idea. Thinking of you❤️


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog :hugs: hopefully some time away at your Mam’s will do her good. Sounds like it’s been a really difficult few months for her. Obviously what she’s done is really wrong and of course you’ll be angry with her. I hope she can get the help she needs through counselling and you can start to repair your family. Lots of love to you.

I’m still spotting and cramping. Interestingly, if I’d gone by the last positive OPK this would my normal luteal phase length. If it wasn’t for temping, I’d have thought I’d ovulated.


----------



## tdog

Thank you so much ladies for all your love and support:flower: on a positive note I'm finally feeling little lady move more now but that's because of the anterior placenta xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

tdog said:


> Thank you so much ladies for all your love and support:flower: on a positive note I'm finally feeling little lady move more now but that's because of the anterior placenta xx

Aww thats lovely!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Sorry tdog how awful! We are all here for support!

Jelly that’s very interesting about the spotting timing! I’ve read you can ovulate without a temp shift!

AFM currently on cd 17 (I have never ovulated this late) and finally getting some colour in the test line, I think tomorrow will be positive with ovulation being on Wednesday which should give us 2 more days for bding!


----------



## LNWXO

laurarebecca1 said:


> Sorry tdog how awful! We are all here for support!
> 
> Jelly that’s very interesting about the spotting timing! I’ve read you can ovulate without a temp shift!
> 
> AFM currently on cd 17 (I have never ovulated this late) and finally getting some colour in the test line, I think tomorrow will be positive with ovulation being on Wednesday which should give us 2 more days for bding!
> 
> View attachment 1058158

Hiya hun just to say. I had a chemical in December before this pregnancy and I didn’t end up ovulating till CD24! Fx ovulation is round the corner x


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 that’s really interesting, I normally see a temp shift when I ovulate, can it just happen as a one off?
Fx you get those dark lines tomorrow!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Convie 
Massive congrats hon on ure BFP

@tdog 
I'm really sorry you are going through all of this and you are in my thoughts. Happy to hear ure feeling baby now. My placenta was at the front with DD and I didnt feel her until about 20+ weeks. 

Sorry I've not been on here ladies I've been feeling so tired and so drained. 
I have a scan on Monday of the abdomen. Its mainly to check my liver and my kidneys but I'm hoping they will have a look at baby as well. 
Other wise I've got to wait till tyr 9th April for my 13 week dating scan:(
I just wanna know that baby is ok and still has a strong HB and is growing as he/she shud. 

Everyone else seems to have there dating scan at 12 weeks and I don't understand why they are making me wait till I'm 13 weeks. I'll also be seeing the high risk pregnancy consultant on the same day. 

I've been trying to twist hubby's arm into having another privet scan but he won't do it again he says I have to wait but my anxiety is bad. I've got this far and I really don't want anything to happen. 

I thought I was feeling baby move the last few days but I cant work out if its baby or just gas and I don't wanna get my Hope's up thinking its baby when cud be just gas. But it feels like little tiny kicks and rolls that's the only way I can describe it. I've been reading up about it and alot of womon can feel there babies move around 10 11 weeks and I'm 11 weeks today. 
I did think it was to early but this isn't my first baby. 
Just want to feel it more so u can work out what it is for sure. 

I've ordered a doppler but it wont be here until 29th March to the 3rd April:(

Cant believe I'm almost 3 months it seems to if taken forever to get here. 
Just hoping baby is ok In there. The 2nd tri cany come soon enough. Only another 2 weeks [-o&lt;


----------



## hmmohrma

Oh @tdog that is SO much for anyone and especially while your pregnant. I’m sending peaceful thoughts to you and Paul and Beth. I hope therapy helps her work though whatever is going on. 

I know I’m so absent on here. I want to be more involved, but I keep forgetting. Life sure is busy. I am a teacher, and I decided to stay home with my daughter who is almost 2 1/2 starting this last school year. I had a job offer from a local progressive school for next year, and they were willing to only let me teach two days a week and let her go to the preschool 2 days a week. Of course I wanted to wait until the end of this cycle to make sure I was not pregnant before accepting the job, and today I checked my app and realized I was only one day until AF is due. Very strange. I have not been thinking about pregnancy or feeling pregnant, but of course I am a POAS addict so I tested today. I think I got a faint line!!! 

DH and I are not getting too excited yet with our history of recurrent miscarriage, but I’m hoping this is a true positive and a sticky little one. This will be pregnancy number six, and we have one sweet, amazing, strong, intelligent, and INTENSE rainbow daughter. I’d love to just give her 1 sibling and be finished ever having to go through this journey again. 

Wooh....that was long.


----------



## Momof2onetube

@hmmohrma yay!! Got a pic for us to oogle over?! :) I hope this is it for you!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@hmmohrma congratulations! Keeping everything crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Ahh congrats @hmmohrma!!

Jelly what’s your chart looking like today?

I got my positive today so will o tomorrow (cd19), we got a bd in today with pre seed - was so worried about timing but feel better now!


----------



## Suggerhoney

hmmohrma said:


> Oh @tdog that is SO much for anyone and especially while your pregnant. I’m sending peaceful thoughts to you and Paul and Beth. I hope therapy helps her work though whatever is going on.
> 
> I know I’m so absent on here. I want to be more involved, but I keep forgetting. Life sure is busy. I am a teacher, and I decided to stay home with my daughter who is almost 2 1/2 starting this last school year. I had a job offer from a local progressive school for next year, and they were willing to only let me teach two days a week and let her go to the preschool 2 days a week. Of course I wanted to wait until the end of this cycle to make sure I was not pregnant before accepting the job, and today I checked my app and realized I was only one day until AF is due. Very strange. I have not been thinking about pregnancy or feeling pregnant, but of course I am a POAS addict so I tested today. I think I got a faint line!!!
> 
> DH and I are not getting too excited yet with our history of recurrent miscarriage, but I’m hoping this is a true positive and a sticky little one. This will be pregnancy number six, and we have one sweet, amazing, strong, intelligent, and INTENSE rainbow daughter. I’d love to just give her 1 sibling and be finished ever having to go through this journey again.
> 
> Wooh....that was long.

Just wanna hold my hands up and day my spelling is terrible Haha now I know ure a teacher i thought i best come clean Haha. So apologies for bad grammar and spelling mistakes I had dyslexia growing up. 

I'm so happy u got a faint positive. I think it's great how you haven't been thinking about pregnancy and then boom. I'm praying the lines get darker and for a very sticky little beany. 
And a very healthy and happy 9 months [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

laurarebecca1 said:


> Ahh congrats @hmmohrma!!
> 
> Jelly what’s your chart looking like today?
> 
> I got my positive today so will o tomorrow (cd19), we got a bd in today with pre seed - was so worried about timing but feel better now!
> 
> View attachment 1058205

That's definitely positive hon and have everything crossed for you that this is ure month and a super sticky beany. :dust:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Ahh there it is @laurarebecca1 :dust:


----------



## hmmohrma

@laurarebecca1 sending you that sticky dust to catch that egg! 

Thanks everyone. I’ll post a picture tomorrow morning when I test with first morning urine. DH also saw the line when he got home tonight. So hard not to get too excited yet.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 yay for the positive OPK! Glad you finally got it!

@hmmohrma good luck for the next test!

I had slightly heavier spotting/very light bleeding yesterday so marked it as CD1. No bleeding at all over night or this morning but am still getting cramps. It’s so weird. I even tested just in case but BFN. My body is so messed up :cry: and tomorrow would’ve been my due date from the early miscarriage last year so I’m just feeling generally awful. Sorry to be such a downer!


----------



## mrsmummy2

@jellybeanxx big :hugs:


----------



## Mum42crazy

Convie said:


> I went to the shops for more tests, I'm due today so I'm 14 dpo, I was so convinced I wasn't pregnant that I refused to test unless I was late I even got all depressed about it yesterday because I was so convinced AF was coming, im so happy
> 
> View attachment 1058116

Great news!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

tdog said:


> Omg @Convie amazing news a huge congratulations to you :) :wohoo: xx
> 
> Afm guys I'm broken the lie detector we paid private for it was just for our piece of mind tbh but she admitted she lied through her teeth :cry: I'm afraid to say I cant trust her anymore what if she says shit about me or the kids or worse Paul? We have police social workers the lot for nothing :cry: she said it was for attention I just dont understand she gets attention and most of the time she is upstairs as soon as she comes home from school, Paul and I have been at each others throats for 3 weeks overs this my mam has suggested she move in with her for a while and I have agreed to that, I just dont understand where it all went wrong :cry: we are going to get her emotional counselling I think she needs something, right now i hate her (sorry if that upsets anyone) but i will always love her she is my baby no matter what she has done I will love her unconditionally I just cant trust her xx

 I’m so sorry you’ve had to go through this, but she needs help, she needs to get whatever is happening to her sorted because she obviously has some issues ( and I get where you are coming from about going straight to her room, my boy does the same than complains to my ex that he misses me, which is a lot of rubbish) you are not to blame!


----------



## Momof2onetube

:hugs: @jellybeanxx


----------



## hmmohrma

@jellybeanxx it so hard on us feeling bad I’m about our bodies. I’m so sorry you’re feeling so down. It’s just the worst. Every little hung worries me when it come to fertility. I’m so ready to just be done with this phase of my life.


----------



## hmmohrma

Okay. Here we go Ladies. Ugh. This is the worst part. I’ve activated all of my prayer warriors and sent all the good vibes into the universe. Yesterday I worked out pretty hard, so today I’m going to relax at home. With my cycle being a little wacky the last couple months I think this is still very early. I went to bed at 10pm and woke up at 2am and peed...husband was just coming to bed. I wake up at 5:30am to teach online, so I should have tested with that 2am pee because by the time I tested I had only slept another 3 hours. Oh well. It’s definItaly a bit darker. I want to be excited...


----------



## mrsmummy2

hmmohrma said:


> Okay. Here we go Ladies. Ugh. This is the worst part. I’ve activated all of my prayer warriors and sent all the good vibes into the universe. Yesterday I worked out pretty hard, so today I’m going to relax at home. With my cycle being a little wacky the last couple months I think this is still very early. I went to bed at 10pm and woke up at 2am and peed...husband was just coming to bed. I wake up at 5:30am to teach online, so I should have tested with that 2am pee because by the time I tested I had only slept another 3 hours. Oh well. It’s definItaly a bit darker. I want to be excited...
> 
> View attachment 1058238
> View attachment 1058239

I definitely see it! Bet in a few days you'll have great progression


----------



## hmmohrma

Thanks @mrsmummy2 ! I sure hope so.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Great start for an IC @hmmohrma :D


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I see it! @hmmohrma Woot woot! 

@jellybeanxx I WISH I could give you a huge hug. I am rooting for you so hard that the metformin will start doing what it should and help you get that baby! :)


----------



## hmmohrma

@Momof2onetube IC?

My lovely doctor responded to my message from last night first thing this morning. He sent in a prescription for progesterone inserts and said to start ASAP. I love how quick he is. :yipee:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@jellybeanxx 
I also just want to give you a massive hug. It's so frustrating that your going through all this confusion. And upsett:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

hmmohrma said:


> Okay. Here we go Ladies. Ugh. This is the worst part. I’ve activated all of my prayer warriors and sent all the good vibes into the universe. Yesterday I worked out pretty hard, so today I’m going to relax at home. With my cycle being a little wacky the last couple months I think this is still very early. I went to bed at 10pm and woke up at 2am and peed...husband was just coming to bed. I wake up at 5:30am to teach online, so I should have tested with that 2am pee because by the time I tested I had only slept another 3 hours. Oh well. It’s definItaly a bit darker. I want to be excited...
> 
> View attachment 1058238
> View attachment 1058239

I so see that hon and its pink yay. I'm calling BFP yay.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Not feeling to well rite now. I have a virus and its attacking my voice so I'm losing my voice (peace and quiet for my husband) hahaha:haha:
Also have bad head and neck and a bit of a fever so feeling yuck. 

My doppler arrived today and after quite some time I managed to find babies HB. It sound like a choo choo train and was between 165 and 171BPM. Scan on Monday and again on the 9th I'm feeling more excited then nervous now which is a first. I think if I didnt find the HB then I wud be very nervous. 
My DD who is 6 heard it and she was so cute and said it sounds like a choo choo train so cute. 
Think I'm going to have a early night tonight and try and get rid of this cold virus. 

Anyone else looking forward to the summer already. I'm so done with the 
Cold now :cold:


----------



## Momof2onetube

Sorry hun @hmmohrma internet cheapie :haha: I bet a FRER would show a lovely line!


----------



## laurarebecca1

hmmohrma said:


> Okay. Here we go Ladies. Ugh. This is the worst part. I’ve activated all of my prayer warriors and sent all the good vibes into the universe. Yesterday I worked out pretty hard, so today I’m going to relax at home. With my cycle being a little wacky the last couple months I think this is still very early. I went to bed at 10pm and woke up at 2am and peed...husband was just coming to bed. I wake up at 5:30am to teach online, so I should have tested with that 2am pee because by the time I tested I had only slept another 3 hours. Oh well. It’s definItaly a bit darker. I want to be excited...
> 
> View attachment 1058238
> View attachment 1058239

Yeyyhh congrats! Defo see that!

AFM: opk was negative late afternoon so calling today o day - roll on the 2ww!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:dust:
<3


----------



## hmmohrma

Suggerhoney said:


> Not feeling to well rite now. I have a virus and its attacking my voice so I'm losing my voice (peace and quiet for my husband) hahaha:haha:
> Also have bad head and neck and a bit of a fever so feeling yuck.
> 
> My doppler arrived today and after quite some time I managed to find babies HB. It sound like a choo choo train and was between 165 and 171BPM. Scan on Monday and again on the 9th I'm feeling more excited then nervous now which is a first. I think if I didnt find the HB then I wud be very nervous.
> My DD who is 6 heard it and she was so cute and said it sounds like a choo choo train so cute.
> Think I'm going to have a early night tonight and try and get rid of this cold virus.
> 
> Anyone else looking forward to the summer already. I'm so done with the
> Cold now :cold:

Yay for dopplers! What an exciting day! I hope you feel better soon. Thanks pregnancy for lowering the immune system. The things we do. \\:D/


----------



## hmmohrma

@laurarebecca1 :dust:

@Momof2onetube I’ve never heard that one. You’d think I knew them all after years on these boards. :haha: I only have 2 or 3 of these left from a big order trying for my first. They are technically just out of date last month, but they seem to be doing the job for now. I might try something else after they run out. I’ve never actually used another type of test.


----------



## hmmohrma

Day 3 - getting darker :dance:


----------



## mrsmummy2

hmmohrma said:


> Day 3 - getting darker :dance:
> 
> View attachment 1058268

:happydance:


----------



## Suggerhoney

hmmohrma said:


> Yay for dopplers! What an exciting day! I hope you feel better soon. Thanks pregnancy for lowering the immune system. The things we do. \\:D/

It was music to my ears I've had another listen today took a while to find it but found it again definitely sounds like a steam train. 
Looking forward to my scan on Monday I'll be 11 weeks and 6 days going by the measurements of my last scan at 9 week 1day. Just praying baby is healthy. Then on the 9th April I've got main dating scan where they check for chromosome adnormiltys. Just praying baby is healthy its nerve wracking but now I've found the HB I am looking forward to the scans. Hopefully I will get all good news. 

Ure latest test is so dark hon I'm so excited for you. Yay yay and yaaaay:happydance:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@laurarebecca1 
Good luck hon sending loads of baby dust ure way :dust:


----------



## hmmohrma

Suggerhoney said:


> It was music to my ears I've had another listen today took a while to find it but found it again definitely sounds like a steam train.
> Looking forward to my scan on Monday I'll be 11 weeks and 6 days going by the measurements of my last scan at 9 week 1day. Just praying baby is healthy. Then on the 9th April I've got main dating scan where they check for chromosome adnormiltys. Just praying baby is healthy its nerve wracking but now I've found the HB I am looking forward to the scans. Hopefully I will get all good news.
> 
> Ure latest test is so dark hon I'm so excited for you. Yay yay and yaaaay:happydance:


I know that! All the worry. We just want one 1 more baby to complete our little family and give our little girl a sibling. I’m definitely ready to be done with this phase of life. I loved my successful pregnancy and birth, but this first trimester is just terrifying. Especially the first 6 weeks until I can get a scan. Sticky sticky dust to us all. 

I’m staying at DH’s grandmother’s tonight, so I won’t test again until Saturday. Hopefully it’ll be nice and dark by then!


----------



## Suggerhoney

hmmohrma said:


> I know that! All the worry. We just want one 1 more baby to complete our little family and give our little girl a sibling. I’m definitely ready to be done with this phase of life. I loved my successful pregnancy and birth, but this first trimester is just terrifying. Especially the first 6 weeks until I can get a scan. Sticky sticky dust to us all.
> 
> I’m staying at DH’s grandmother’s tonight, so I won’t test again until Saturday. Hopefully it’ll be nice and dark by then!

Praying for a sticky bean sweety


----------



## Suggerhoney

@FaithnHope41 
Hiya hon how are you doing? Miss talking to you


----------



## hmmohrma

I waited 48 hours and tested again today. It is barely darker. My leg is a little crampy which happens before my period or rain. Or course it’s supposed to rain, so I don’t know if that is the cause. And now I have to wait until the weekend is over to ask my OB to HCG tests. I was really just hoping the line would be nice and dark today. :roll: I’m so ready to be done with the ttc phase. Ugh


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh no hon I'm sorry. What time of day did u test because with me my FMU was terrible


----------



## hmmohrma

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh no hon I'm sorry. What time of day did u test because with me my FMU was terrible

I tested FMU. I decided to go buy some FRERs and came up with a darker in the afternoon (3/30). IDK, I used the two other FRERs today (FMU and afternoon) and they are about the same but a bit lighter. It’s weird bc I’m starting to have more symptoms - nausea, excessive thirst, still peeing a ton, and sense of smell is increasing. I’m back and forth between happy and worried. I’m not really seeing how this could be a viable pregnancy. All I can lean on is at least we have our sweet rainbow girl, and if this doesn’t work out, we are still a lovely family. Test and my girl in pics. :)


----------



## hmmohrma

Pics wouldn’t come through. Here’s another try. I couldn’t get one of my daughter to load, but I promise she’s really sweet.


----------



## mrsmummy2

hmmohrma said:


> Pics wouldn’t come through. Here’s another try. I couldn’t get one of my daughter to load, but I promise she’s really sweet.
> 
> View attachment 1058490

When is AF due? The lines look good to me!
My tests this pregnancy on the day AF was due were not very strong but 15 weeks tomorrow and all has been well


----------



## hmmohrma

mrsmummy2 said:


> When is AF due? The lines look good to me!
> My tests this pregnancy on the day AF was due were not very strong but 15 weeks tomorrow and all has been well

I’ve been having AF on CD 26 pretty consistently for about 5 months. Today is CD 30


----------



## jellybeanxx

@hmmohrma I know it’s difficult but try not to stress about the lines. There are so many things that can affect how light or dark they are such as how hydrated you are when you test. Did you say you were getting blood tests as well?

Happy Mother’s Day to our UK Mamas! Hope you’ve all had a wonderful day. My lads gave me home made cards and breakfast in bed.
I’ve had some random spotting again today after a couple of days of nothing. Just my body being weird which I really should be used to by now!


----------



## hmmohrma

I didn’t realize it was Mother’s Day there! Happy Mother’s Day! :hug:

Thanks for the kind words Ladies. Recurrent pregnancy loss is hard. Especially since we thought we had a fix after a successful pregnancy. DH said we’re going back to the specialist if this one doesn’t stick. He’s not even hell bent on having a second, but he is done with the stress.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Hmmohrma those lines look good, do you know exactly when you ovulated? 

Jelly sorry about the spotting!

AFM: 5dpo today! Already itching to test - I have netball on Wednesday so wanted to test before the match but I’ll only be 7dpo. I’m worried it’ll affect implantation chances!


----------



## hmmohrma

laurarebecca1 said:


> Hmmohrma those lines look good, do you know exactly when you ovulated?
> 
> Jelly sorry about the spotting!
> 
> AFM: 5dpo today! Already itching to test - I have netball on Wednesday so wanted to test before the match but I’ll only be 7dpo. I’m worried it’ll affect implantation chances!


I ran out of OPKs this cycle, so I was guessing at it. My expected day was 3/12. Judging from
My last AF I’m at early 4 weeks. I had betas done today, and they’re only 19.9. Not promising. I’ll go back in two days for another set of betas, but I’m loving hope pretty quickly.


----------



## mrsmummy2

hmmohrma said:


> I ran out of OPKs this cycle, so I was guessing at it. My expected day was 3/12. Judging from
> My last AF I’m at early 4 weeks. I had betas done today, and they’re only 19.9. Not promising. I’ll go back in two days for another set of betas, but I’m loving hope pretty quickly.

They have to start somewhere! Fx for you!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
Hope ure all well and u all had a lovely mothhers day<3

@hmmohrma 
I think ure tests look brilliant hon. I'm so sorry u have experienced so many losses. It's not nice at all and then when u do become pregnant all u do is worry. This is mine and my husbands 3rd baby together and I've had 3 Misscariges in the past so every time I'm pregnant I always worry esp the first 12 weeks. 
So i know how u feel hon and it's so so hard not to worry. 
I wud continue testing to keep ure mind at rest a little. Ure tests are looking nice and dark so that's usually a good sign. It's so hard in early pregnancy because ure to early to see a doctor ure to early for a scan and its just so hard. I found it way more harder and stressful then the 2ww. 
Were all here for you hon for support. Praying for a sticky beany for you[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

So ladies I am 12 weeks today going by my last scan. And this time next week I wud of had my dating scan.
I've also got to see my high risk pregnancy consultant on the same day but my scans in the morning at 11:35am and then I see the consultant at 2:40pm. Good job the hospital is rite on my doorstep so at least I'll be able to come home after the scan and have something to eat. My nana is coming to the scan with us so that will be nice.

I am a little nervous about the scan and the blood test because they test for chromosome adnormiltys and I'm 39 so I'm worried. But just praying baby is healthy.

I had a little glimpse at baby yesterday when I went for my liver and kidney scan and oh my goodness baby has grown so much. I cudnt believe it. Really looks like a baby now and the baby has really long legs hahaha.
Baby was asleep but the lady wiggled the probe and baby woke up and was arching his/her back and stretching and kicking it was so lovely. Sadly she cudnt do any measurements because there scanning machine isn't set for that and I also cudnt get any pictures. Also my husband wasn't aloud in the room so he didnt get to see.
From what I cud see baby looked normal but I'm not an expert so I will have to wait for my scan on Tuesday when they do all the checks. Just praying for a healthy baby. Not even bothered about the sex.

Wishing u all a lovely day ladies.


----------



## hmmohrma

Suggerhoney said:


> So ladies I am 12 weeks today going by my last scan. And this time next week I wud of had my dating scan.
> I've also got to see my high risk pregnancy consultant on the same day but my scans in the morning at 11:35am and then I see the consultant at 2:40pm. Good job the hospital is rite on my doorstep so at least I'll be able to come home after the scan and have something to eat. My nana is coming to the scan with us so that will be nice.
> 
> I am a little nervous about the scan and the blood test because they test for chromosome adnormiltys and I'm 39 so I'm worried. But just praying baby is healthy.
> 
> I had a little glimpse at baby yesterday when I went for my liver and kidney scan and oh my goodness baby has grown so much. I cudnt believe it. Really looks like a baby now and the baby has really long legs hahaha.
> Baby was asleep but the lady wiggled the probe and baby woke up and was arching his/her back and stretching and kicking it was so lovely. Sadly she cudnt do any measurements because there scanning machine isn't set for that and I also cudnt get any pictures. Also my husband wasn't aloud in the room so he didnt get to see.
> From what I cud see baby looked normal but I'm not an expert so I will have to wait for my scan on Tuesday when they do all the checks. Just praying for a healthy baby. Not even bothered about the sex.
> 
> Wishing u all a lovely day ladies.

That all sounds lovely! Glad your health scan went well. 39 is so normal these days. I’m sure your baby scan will be smooth. Yay for 12 weeks!


----------



## Momof2onetube

How are you doing @hmmohrma ?


----------



## tdog

Wow so much to catch up on :roll: sorry I've been absent as you all no my head has been mashed, Beth is going to live with my mam for a while she still here with me and Paul but waiting for my mam to sort her room, it's still very much tense here but we getting by :) I'm ashamed to say I hate her but I love her their obviously 2 different things, I just cant even look at her and it's been a few weeks now, back to baby my spd is getting worse I go on maternity in 7 weeks so need to hold out until then I have a scan booked for the 18th as I'm worried me stressing is not helping her grow normally :) xx

Hope all you ladies are doing ok so sorry about being absent xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

So sorry about all the stress ure going through @tdog 

Ladies I've had a bit of a scare tonight. 
So basically I was trying to go toilet earlier as I felt the urge and I've been a bit constipated the last few days. Anyway I felt the urge to go but I cudnt go. Onlu managed a wee. 
But when I wiped myself it felt really slimy and I looked and there was salmon pink mukas. 
So I wiped again and got more mukas only this time it had red streaks mixed in with it. 
It wasnt on my underwear and it only happened twice when I wiped. 
That was about 3 and a half hours ago now and I've had nothing since. No blood at all. 
I have had lower back ache but I'm not sure if that's just from being constipated.
A few sharp pains here and there in the belly but no cramping and no pain at all rite now.
I have spoken to a doctor and he doesn't think it's anything to worry about and said if it comes back and is heavier then I shud go to hospital but at the moment just to stay at home and speak with my midwife at my appointment tomorrow. Well today really becaus it's just fine midnight. 
My midwife appointment is in 13 and a half hours. 
Oh ladies I'm so worried. 
Been feeling movements today and just had a listen with my doppler and found babies HB at 165BPM. 

Do any of you know if u can have mukas streaked with red blood at 12 weeks and it all he normol and everything turns out ok? 
I was so worried it was the mukas plug but the doctor didnt seem to worried. Just said if the bleeding comes back and is heavier then to worry. 
I'm so scared I'm going to lose this baby. I've had 3 losses and I've got this far now and I'm so scared.


----------



## hmmohrma

Suggerhoney said:


> So sorry about all the stress ure going through @tdog
> 
> Ladies I've had a bit of a scare tonight.
> So basically I was trying to go toilet earlier as I felt the urge and I've been a bit constipated the last few days. Anyway I felt the urge to go but I cudnt go. Onlu managed a wee.
> But when I wiped myself it felt really slimy and I looked and there was salmon pink mukas.
> So I wiped again and got more mukas only this time it had red streaks mixed in with it.
> It wasnt on my underwear and it only happened twice when I wiped.
> That was about 3 and a half hours ago now and I've had nothing since. No blood at all.
> I have had lower back ache but I'm not sure if that's just from being constipated.
> A few sharp pains here and there in the belly but no cramping and no pain at all rite now.
> I have spoken to a doctor and he doesn't think it's anything to worry about and said if it comes back and is heavier then I shud go to hospital but at the moment just to stay at home and speak with my midwife at my appointment tomorrow. Well today really becaus it's just fine midnight.
> My midwife appointment is in 13 and a half hours.
> Oh ladies I'm so worried.
> Been feeling movements today and just had a listen with my doppler and found babies HB at 165BPM.
> 
> Do any of you know if u can have mukas streaked with red blood at 12 weeks and it all he normol and everything turns out ok?
> I was so worried it was the mukas plug but the doctor didnt seem to worried. Just said if the bleeding comes back and is heavier then to worry.
> I'm so scared I'm going to lose this baby. I've had 3 losses and I've got this far now and I'm so scared.

I’m sorry this happened. So many people have some spotting or worse and are just fine. I’m sure you’re okay. The facts that you’re feeling movement and finding the HB are wonderful! All this stress. I’m so sorry. I hope the rest of the pregnancy is smooth sailing. 

@tdog I’m glad Beth has somewhere else to stay so you can destress at least a little bit. 

@Momof2onetube thanks for asking. Today has been a mismatch of ups and downs. We did family photos today that turned out great, and it was nice to get dressed up and put on make up. I also forced myself to catch up the chores because tomorrow is my birthday, and I didn’t want to wake up to dishes and laundry. I’m going early for my second beta test, and I honestly don’t have high hopes. If it’s definitely a miscarriage I’m getting a sitter and she DH bring me to the rooftop bar for a drink. If the numbers are rising, then I’ll celebrate with a sweet treat.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Happy birthday tomorrow! I hope your numbers look good and you get to celebrate :flower:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Hey guys, not been on for a while! Hope you’re all well!

I can’t believe you’re all so pregnant! Haha

Hmmohrma good luck with your beta results.

Suggerhoney, good luck at your appointment today!

Jelly how are you?

Tdog I hope you’re okay! Such a tough thing to go through!

AFM: 

I’m 7dpo and got this...seems way too early but it’s dried darker and it’s pink!!! 

First photo is in the time limit and second (out of case just to take photo) is an hour later after it dried fully!

Can you guys see this?


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 I see it! Exciting!!

@hmmohrma happy birthday! Hope it’s a good day!

@Suggerhoney sorry to hear about the spotting, could it be caused by the constipation?

@tdog :hugs: hope you’re managing to get some rest in between all the stress.

Not much going on here. Not had anymore spotting for a couple of days but still getting cramps and lower back pain. Got a scan next week so will hopefully find out what my body is doing.


----------



## mrsmummy2

@hmmohrma good luck with your beta. Happy birthday :flower:

@Suggerhoney oh dear. Good that you can find the hb. I know it can be quite common. Hope it doesnt happen again as i know it must be so worrying. 

@laurarebecca1 i see it!!!! :happydance:


----------



## hmmohrma

@laurarebecca1 I see it!!!!!!

Thanks for the birthday wishes Ladies! Waiting on my beta results now.


----------



## Mum42crazy

hmmohrma said:


> @laurarebecca1 I see it!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes Ladies! Waiting on my beta results now.

Happy birthday and I see a line!!


----------



## hmmohrma

Well...19.9 on Monday and 14.4 on Wednesday (today). Looks like this ones not going to be the one. I’m not giving up. I’m confident we’ll have another live baby at some point, but I was really hoping this was the time.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@hmmohrma So sorry the beta didn't go well. I hope the next cycle is it for you!


----------



## mrsmummy2

hmmohrma said:


> Well...19.9 on Monday and 14.4 on Wednesday (today). Looks like this ones not going to be the one. I’m not giving up. I’m confident we’ll have another live baby at some point, but I was really hoping this was the time.

Im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@hmmohrma I’m so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Momof2onetube

@hmmohrma so sorry to hear hun :hugs:


----------



## laurarebecca1

hmmohrma said:


> Well...19.9 on Monday and 14.4 on Wednesday (today). Looks like this ones not going to be the one. I’m not giving up. I’m confident we’ll have another live baby at some point, but I was really hoping this was the time.

I’m so sorry :(


----------



## hmmohrma

Thanks everyone. Trying to stay positive and have a fun day with my DD for my birthday. We’re snuggling right now bc she had a late nap and just woke up.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Can you guys see this?!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Yes @laurarebecca1 ! Just unsure of colour. You’re 8dpo? I hope it gets darker for you!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Momof2onetube said:


> Yes @laurarebecca1 ! Just unsure of colour. You’re 8dpo? I hope it gets darker for you!!

It’s very pink in person, photo is rubbish! Can you see it better on this one?

Edit: this photo is rubbish too haha


----------



## mrsmummy2

@laurarebecca1 i see it!!


----------



## hmmohrma

@laurarebecca1 I do see it! Hoping it gets nice and dark soon!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hope you have more FRERs @laurarebecca1 cause I’m thinking you’ll need them! :D


----------



## laurarebecca1

Ahhh thanks guys! I’ve got 1 left but think I’ll go buy another 2 double packs - I’m tempted to test again this afternoon if I can hold my pee long enough! Far too impatient!


----------



## Momof2onetube

@laurarebecca1 :haha: keep us posted! Good luck hun


----------



## laurarebecca1

Couldn’t hold my pee long enough to test again but this mornings test dried lovely and pink...I pray this is my time!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 I definitely see it!!! Are you sure you’ve not ovulated sooner? That’s a great line for 8DPO!


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> @laurarebecca1 I definitely see it!!! Are you sure you’ve not ovulated sooner? That’s a great line for 8DPO!

That last one was a test taken this morning but photo taken just now to see show how it’s dried! Nope defo only 8dpo!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@hmmohrma 
I am so sorry sweety sending massive hugs :hugs:

@laurarebecca1 
I'm seeing lines on all ure tests and the last one is darker. Congrats hon I pray they continue to get darker and darker[-o&lt;

Sorry ladies I haven't been on. I had some more bleeding yesterday morning. It wasnt alot abs only when I wiped but it was enough to really worry me so I called my doctors who advised me to go strait to accident and emergency at the hospital. 
I had an emergency scan and thank the good Lord baby is fine and my cervix is long and closed. 
Not really sure what the blood was or why it happened. I mentioned about the constipation and they said they dont think it was that. 
Anyway I've not had any blood since just some very pale orange mukas when I wipe but not all the time just here and there.
My midwife called me and said she was really pleased that everything was ok which i thought was really nice . 
I still have to go for my dating scan on Tuesday and also I have an appointment to see the high risk pregnancy consultant after the scan. 
And then I have a midwife appointment on Wednesday because I missed yesterdays one because of being at the hospital. 

I'm just feeling incredibly blessed rite now that everything is ok with baby. 
Hopefully there will be no more blood because it scared the shit out of me. 
Only a few more days and I'm in the 2nd tri and the risk of MC drops so feeling very very blessed rite now. 
Still dont feel out the woods yet dont think I'll fully relax until I get to 24 weeks.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Oohhh @laurarebecca1 that is SO easy to see!! :happydance:


----------



## hmmohrma

Suggerhoney said:


> @hmmohrma
> I am so sorry sweety sending massive hugs :hugs:
> 
> @laurarebecca1
> I'm seeing lines on all ure tests and the last one is darker. Congrats hon I pray they continue to get darker and darker[-o&lt;
> 
> Sorry ladies I haven't been on. I had some more bleeding yesterday morning. It wasnt alot abs only when I wiped but it was enough to really worry me so I called my doctors who advised me to go strait to accident and emergency at the hospital.
> I had an emergency scan and thank the good Lord baby is fine and my cervix is long and closed.
> Not really sure what the blood was or why it happened. I mentioned about the constipation and they said they dont think it was that.
> Anyway I've not had any blood since just some very pale orange mukas when I wipe but not all the time just here and there.
> My midwife called me and said she was really pleased that everything was ok which i thought was really nice .
> I still have to go for my dating scan on Tuesday and also I have an appointment to see the high risk pregnancy consultant after the scan.
> And then I have a midwife appointment on Wednesday because I missed yesterdays one because of being at the hospital.
> 
> I'm just feeling incredibly blessed rite now that everything is ok with baby.
> Hopefully there will be no more blood because it scared the shit out of me.
> Only a few more days and I'm in the 2nd tri and the risk of MC drops so feeling very very blessed rite now.
> Still dont feel out the woods yet dont think I'll fully relax until I get to 24 weeks.


Thank you. OB is referring us back to he fertility specialist. I stopped progesterone last night and started cramping and bleeding today, but the bleeding is very light. I’m wondering if I don’t need another good cleaning before having a successful pregnancy. Before DD the specialist went in for a uteroscopy and said my uterus looked “angry”. He cleaned it out and put me on a round of antibiotics. We were pregnant with our rainbow DD the next cycle after. 

I’m so happy your scan went well and there’s no more blood. It is hard to feel calm isn’t it? That was so sweet of your midwife to call and check up. It great to have caring providers.


----------



## hmmohrma

laurarebecca1 said:


> Couldn’t hold my pee long enough to test again but this mornings test dried lovely and pink...I pray this is my time!
> 
> View attachment 1058851

Wow! That is a great line! FX for a sticky little one!


----------



## mrsmummy2

@laurarebecca1 yay! So pleased. Sending all the sticky vibes!

@Suggerhoney oh gosh what a nightmare. Glad theres been no more blood and baby is ok


----------



## laurarebecca1

Really confused - test is much lighter today. Can barely pick it up on photo!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you @mrsmummy2 and @hmmohrma 
Sadly it happened again last night at 3am I went for a pee and when I wiped there was mukas with the bright red streaked blood in it. 
It only happened once when I wiped and I've had nothing at all since. 

I'm 3 days away from the 2nd trimester and I just dont feel excited because everytime I go to the bathroom I'm terrified of seeing more blood. 
I just dont understand why this is happening and I'm not gonna lie I'm worried. 

Listened in on babies HB and it was going good at 155BPM. 
I'm so scared my body is gearing up to MC.
I've never had this happen in any of my healthy pregnancies so this is all new to me.
Tuesdays dating scan cant come soon enough and I'm praying that everything is ok and baby is ok. I'm also praying there will be no more blood.


----------



## mrsmummy2

@laurarebecca1 oh? Thats odd. I hope it picks up for you tomorrow :hugs:

@Suggerhoney i hope there is no more blood. Its such a scary time! :hugs:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 did you test again this morning? Hope it’s getting darker for you!

@Suggerhoney sorry to hear there’s been more bleeding. Hopefully it won’t happen again!

CD12 here, no positive OPKs yet but I had a temp spike this morning. That might have more to do with the gin I was drinking last night rather than anything my ovaries are doing :haha:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Sadly the tests are super faint - barely visible :( got a faint line on a Superdrug and a FRER this morning but nothing on 2 others I did. Don’t think it’s viable!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 :hugs: I’m really sorry, keeping ever crossed they’ll darken again.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks jelly! 

For all you pregnant ladies - when did you start getting lines on ICs?


----------



## mrsmummy2

laurarebecca1 said:


> Thanks jelly!
> 
> For all you pregnant ladies - when did you start getting lines on ICs?

I didn't do any ICs this pregnancy, but my CB was quite faint 2 days before AF was due, and a cheap chemists own brand was quite faint IMO for the day AF was due. I had a BFN 3 days before AF with a frer.


----------



## jellybeanxx

My temps have continued rising today and FF has put me at 3DPO. I’m really surprised, am I actually in the 2WW?!


----------



## laurarebecca1

jellybeanxx said:


> My temps have continued rising today and FF has put me at 3DPO. I’m really surprised, am I actually in the 2WW?!
> 
> View attachment 1058997

Omg jelly yes!!! That’s amazing! Defo looks like ovulation to me!

AFM: had a faint line on an ic this morning so saved my FMU and got some more tests and they’ve got faint lines too! Really confused though!


----------



## Momof2onetube

@laurarebecca1 I only took ICs after my FRER BFP, but I did get a faint line on a 10miu in the afternoon of 10dpo and they were clear lines by 12dpo. Really hoping this is it for you!
@jellybeanxx yay for tww finally!!!! Bring on that BFP. You so deserve it with all of your patience


----------



## Suggerhoney

@jellybeanxx 
Yas girl ure chart looks amazing it looks like u have O and are indeed in the 2ww. This is amazing I've a smile on my face:D

@laurarebecca1 
I got the faintest of faintest line on a IC at 13 DPO they didnt start getting much darker until a day after my period was due. Hope that helps. I had a strong line on a Frer at 11DPO but the IC was only showing a shadow. Not even a pink line just a shadow. 

So ladies no more spotting since Thursday night thank God. 
Listened in to babies HB again this morning and was still beating away. 
Someone told me that at 12 weeks the placenta takes over and sometimes it can root itself in more and that can cause very light spotting so maybe it was that. 
Still got sore boobs and itchy nipples and some nausea so still got pregnancy symptoms so I take it that's a good sign and hearing babies HB is very reassuring. 
Just got to get tomorrow out the way then its scan day.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Sugger so glad you’ve not had any more spotting!

How is everyone?

Feeling very disheartened - tests still showing faint lines. 12dpo and defo should be darker by now


----------



## mrsmummy2

laurarebecca1 said:


> Sugger so glad you’ve not had any more spotting!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Feeling very disheartened - tests still showing faint lines. 12dpo and defo should be darker by now
> 
> View attachment 1059025
> View attachment 1059027
> View attachment 1059029
> View attachment 1059030
> View attachment 1059032

Sorry they're not getting darker :hugs:
I dont know when i ovulated with this pregnancy, but i had bfn 3 days before AF.. so theres still time <3


----------



## tdog

Wow ladies thanks so much for the well wishes my head is still all over the place but we think we have a name for little lady :wohoo: Heidi:pink: 

So sorry @hmmohrma to read about your beta results:cry: xx

@Suggerhoney I had like mukas at 12 weeks but i no it can regenerate mine was like pinkish i was so so worried, here iam nearly 25 weeks xx

@laurarebecca1 these tests are being naughty to you I see lines on them aswell, I didnt really have a blazing ic or even a faint line on a ic until I missed my period fingers crossed for you xx

@jellybeanxx oh the tww yey I have everything crossed for you :) xx

Hope the rest of you ladies are all good xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

@tdog aww glad you've picked out a name! Heidi is lovely.
We're struggling this time to agree on boys or girls names! :dohh:


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> @tdog aww glad you've picked out a name! Heidi is lovely.
> We're struggling this time to agree on boys or girls names! :dohh:

It's so hard ain't it dont no if we 100% certain on it tho we do like zoe and amber aswell xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

tdog said:


> It's so hard ain't it dont no if we 100% certain on it tho we do like zoe and amber aswell xx

Ah i like both of those too!

We both like Madison, Isabelle or Grace for a girl, but not 100% sold on any of them at the moment.. can't seem to commit haha. I like Elijah, Maverick or Pheonix for a boy, but DH doesn't.. especially not the last 2.. he thinks they're really odd :haha:
both like Daniel but again not 100%


----------



## Suggerhoney

@laurarebecca1 
Have you tried testing with SMU or in the evening because my FMU was always so rubbish. I got darker lines in the evening. Good luck hon praying for a sticky beany[-o&lt;

@tdog
Gosh hon I'm glad I wasnt the only one it totally freaked me out. Thankfully I've had nothing since. And babies HB still going nicely at 155BPM. Feeling some movements tonight which is lovely. 
Love the name Heidi that's so pretty. 
Were really stuck on names. My husband loves Tommy for a boy and I love Rosie for a girl but my husband dont like the name Rosie. Boo hissss Haha. Hope ure ok hon. Been thinking of you. <3

Hi ladies so the time has finally come. I have my dating scan tomorrow and all the genetic screening for chromosomal abnormalities. I'm excited but a bit nervous. Just praying baby is completely healthy[-o&lt;


----------



## mrsmummy2

Suggerhoney said:


> @laurarebecca1
> Have you tried testing with SMU or in the evening because my FMU was always so rubbish. I got darker lines in the evening. Good luck hon praying for a sticky beany[-o&lt;
> 
> @tdog
> Gosh hon I'm glad I wasnt the only one it totally freaked me out. Thankfully I've had nothing since. And babies HB still going nicely at 155BPM. Feeling some movements tonight which is lovely.
> Love the name Heidi that's so pretty.
> Were really stuck on names. My husband loves Tommy for a boy and I love Rosie for a girl but my husband dont like the name Rosie. Boo hissss Haha. Hope ure ok hon. Been thinking of you. <3
> 
> Hi ladies so the time has finally come. I have my dating scan tomorrow and all the genetic screening for chromosomal abnormalities. I'm excited but a bit nervous. Just praying baby is completely healthy[-o&lt;

Hope your scan goes well hun. Looking forward to seeing pics


----------



## Suggerhoney

mrsmummy2 said:


> Hope your scan goes well hun. Looking forward to seeing pics

I really hope it goes well hon I'm a bit nervous.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Test taken just now - dye still going across, this test seems to take ages


----------



## laurarebecca1

And another...


----------



## laurarebecca1

I can’t believe you’re all so far along discussing names etc, it’s crazy!


----------



## Momof2onetube

I see a decent line on both @laurarebecca1


----------



## mrsmummy2

laurarebecca1 said:


> And another...
> 
> View attachment 1059111

I see it on both!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 those lines are looking clear and darker for sure!!

@Suggerhoney good luck today!

My temps have dropped two days in a row and I’m doubting whether ovulation has happened. Hopefully they’ll be able to tell me for sure on Thursday at the scan but it’s very disheartening.


----------



## laurarebecca1

My body is full on playing tricks on me...feel very sick today but tests are super faint, nothing like last nights. Think I’ll get a digital today and test this evening and go with whatever that says with af being due tomorrow it should show


----------



## mrsmummy2

@Suggerhoney good luck today! Can't wait for your update.

@jellybeanxx oh no.. that's so frustrating. I hope the scan can tell you some positive news!

@laurarebecca1 i know some people get fainter lines with fmu. Hope thats the case for you. Good luck with the digi.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies I haven't had time to catch up but will later on. I've just had my scan and I'm 13 weeks 1 day and due on 14th October. 
Also had the chromosomal abnormalities blood test and will get the results within 7 working days. 
But the scan went well.


----------



## mrsmummy2

@Suggerhoney awww lovely photo. Glad all went well


----------



## Suggerhoney

mrsmummy2 said:


> @Suggerhoney awww lovely photo. Glad all went well

Thank you hon I'm just waiting to be seen by the high risk pregnancy consultant now my first time seeing her eeeek


----------



## Momof2onetube

@laurarebecca1 good luck for the digi!!
@Suggerhoney baby looks perfect :) 
I have my anatomy scan on Friday, can’t wait! So hard to believe I’m most likely half way through already


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you ladies
See my high risk pregnancy consultant and I will be having growth scans every 4 weeks from 26 weeks. So I'm going to book a privet gender scan at 16 weeks then I have my anatomy scan on 30th may when I'll be 20+3 and then from 26 weeks I will be having a scan every 4 weeks. Been told I will have alot of appointments. Its only because I'm high risk but I'm glad there looking after me. Have to have bloodtest bloodtest done once a month to check my liver and kidney function because I've had a liver transplant and I also had that liver thing u get In pregnancy and pre eclampsia. So I'll will be closely watched. 
I'll add the rest of my pics.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@laurarebecca1 
I can totally see them hon


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Suggerhoney lovely photos, glad you’re being well looked after!

@laurarebecca1 how’s it going today?

I’m still not sure if I’ve ovulated. Going to carry on if I haven’t just in case. FF moved my ovulation date back a day this morning.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Just to update: started bleeding yesterday (2 days early) :( super sad and emotional

Suggarhoney: lovely pictures!

Jelly: I hope this is ovulation for you! I hope it jumps up for you tomorrow.

I might start temping again so I can confirm exact o day


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 I’m so sorry lovely, that’s really unfair :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

@laurarebecca1 im so sorry :hugs:
It really is unfair. 

@jellybeanxx hope your temp shoots up tomorrow!


----------



## Momof2onetube

So sorry @laurarebecca1 :hugs:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Just had my scan. It was very quick and all abdominal which I wasn't expecting as they've always needed to do TV scans in the past. She just said the results would be at my doctors in a week. I asked if she knew if I'd ovulated and she said "oh I can't really tell from a scan" :shrug:


----------



## mrsmummy2

jellybeanxx said:


> Just had my scan. It was very quick and all abdominal which I wasn't expecting as they've always needed to do TV scans in the past. She just said the results would be at my doctors in a week. I asked if she knew if I'd ovulated and she said "oh I can't really tell from a scan" :shrug:

Oh... I'm sorry she wasn't more helpful. I hope the dr will be more helpful with your results


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@jellybeanxx Ugh sounds like she wasn't super helpful. :( I hope you ovulated! As a side question since you are on metformin do you ever take any Zantac (Rantidine) for acid reflux. I was just RX'd metformin yesterday but haven't taken it yet due to it mentioning something about possible interactions due to the Zantac. I can't seem to find a clear answer. 

@laurarebecca1 Sorry to hear about the bleeding :( HUGS!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Hoping4numbr3 I’m not on ranitidine but I just had a quick look at the drug interaction info I use at work and it does look like ranitidine can increase the effects of metformin so best ask your doctor. Maybe they could switch to a different antacid?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@laurarebecca1 
Really hope it's just implantation bleeding fingers crossed. 

@jellybeanxx 
Really hope u have O hon


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 how are you doing lovely?

Massive temp drop for me this morning. Shouldn’t have got my hopes up! I’ve continued doing OPKs though and they’re getting darker so I think my body is gearing up to try.
Here’s today’s chart (I put in the same temp as the day before for the one Ava missed because I can’t handle there being gaps :blush:)...


----------



## Momof2onetube

Here’s to hoping you ov @jellybeanxx :dust:
Had my anatomy scan this morning, baby girl looks just perfect :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Momof2onetube Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwwww @Momof2onetube 
Congratulations sweety I'm so happy ure scan went well and a little princes. How exciting. 
I'm gonna be finding out what I'm having in just over 2 weeks and I'm so excited. Going to have a privet gender scan.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks @Suggerhoney i finally feel like I’m complete, always wanted one more girl! Are you hoping for one over the other at all? Not long to go now :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

Congrats momof2!! Super exciting!!

Hi Jelly - thanks for asking, I’m okay. Day 5 of bleeding but it’s slowing down thankfully. I usually have a 3 days af but this has been unusually light for me so I think it’s just taking longer to empty TMI sorry!
How are you? We are thinking of taking this cycle off and having a break - it’s all getting a little too much to be honest! 
I think I need to focus on me for a bit and lose a bit of weight to feel healthier and happier.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@laurarebecca1 I can understand that, we’ve been tempted to take breaks too but I can’t help but keep trying. I hope the break will do you good! 
Same old here, no ovulation, keep thinking my body might be trying but then nothing :shrug: I think that’s why I’m scared to take a break. I’d hate for my body to actually ovulate and miss it. It’s all very frustrating though.


----------



## hmmohrma

@jellybeanxx thsts so frustrating. Sorry your body is playing tricks on you.


@laurarebecca1 I’m so sorry you had to go through this too. It’s so unfair. Sending hugs and peace.

@Momof2onetube yay for little girls!!

Well I bled a bit heavier and longer than a usual AF with this chemical pregnancy (to be expected). I’ve been feeling randy, almost ewcm, and had sore nipples today. I’m including OPK from yesterday and today. According to my Flo app I will ovulate tomorrow. That looks pretty accurate with the OPKs. We have an appointment with the RE that helped us have our daughter on April 23. We’re taking this cycle off rather than risk another miscarriage before our appointment. I’m glad to know my body seems to be getting right back on track. Now let’s hope the RE can help us have one more sticky baby. FX for all of us still waiting.


----------



## mrsmummy2

hmmohrma said:


> @jellybeanxx thsts so frustrating. Sorry your body is playing tricks on you.
> 
> 
> @laurarebecca1 I’m so sorry you had to go through this too. It’s so unfair. Sending hugs and peace.
> 
> @Momof2onetube yay for little girls!!
> 
> Well I bled a bit heavier and longer than a usual AF with this chemical pregnancy (to be expected). I’ve been feeling randy, almost ewcm, and had sore nipples today. I’m including OPK from yesterday and today. According to my Flo app I will ovulate tomorrow. That looks pretty accurate with the OPKs. We have an appointment with the RE that helped us have our daughter on April 23. We’re taking this cycle off rather than risk another miscarriage before our appointment. I’m glad to know my body seems to be getting right back on track. Now let’s hope the RE can help us have one more sticky baby. FX for all of us still waiting.
> 
> View attachment 1059412

Good luck <3


----------



## jellybeanxx

@hmmohrma sounds like you’ve got a good plan in place. Hope the appointment goes well.

My OPKs still aren’t positive. I’ve been on the metformin for a month now but only 2 weeks on the full dose. I know I need to give it more time to work, can’t help feeling impatient though.


----------



## tdog

@mrsmummy2 when do you find out what baby is? Xx

@Suggerhoney what a gorgeous photo I think looking at photo it's a little:pink: xx

I have everything crossed for you ladies xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

tdog said:


> @mrsmummy2 when do you find out what baby is? Xx
> 
> @Suggerhoney what a gorgeous photo I think looking at photo it's a little:pink: xx
> 
> I have everything crossed for you ladies xx

Tomorrow!!! I cant wait!! :happydance:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Momof2onetube said:


> Thanks @Suggerhoney i finally feel like I’m complete, always wanted one more girl! Are you hoping for one over the other at all? Not long to go now :)

Awwww that's so lovely sweety I'm really happy for you. 
To be honest I'm not bothered at all. When I was in the 2ww I was kind of swaying towards a girl more and also when I found out I was pregnant mainly so she can share with my DD later on. 
But I'm pretty convinced I'm having a boy and have gotten used to that idea now. 
I'll be happy with either just as long as baby is healthy because I had a bit of a rough time with DD I had that liver thing where u itch real bad and pre eclampsia so I had to have her early and she wasnt very well when she was born and was in special care baby unit for 16 days. I didnt get to hold her until she was 8 days old so it was really hard. Thought we was going to lose her at one point. It was so scary.


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> @mrsmummy2 when do you find out what baby is? Xx
> 
> @Suggerhoney what a gorgeous photo I think looking at photo it's a little:pink: xx
> 
> I have everything crossed for you ladies xx

Hi hon

Awww thanks I think when I find out I will cry either way. Tears of joy. 
I'm still waiting on the results of my bloodtest for the chromosomal abnormalities they said give it 7 working days. It's been 3 so far so if I've not heard anything by Thursday evening then I'm low risk. Fingers crossed[-o&lt;

Yes hon I'm 14 weeks tommorow so another 2 weeks and I can find out what we are having I'm so excited. 
I'm actually convinced it's a boy so I've been preparing myself for it but if is is a girl I think I will fall of the scanning bed in total surprise hahahaha. 

Hope ure doing ok hon and everything at home is more settled now. <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

@jellybeanxx 
I'm sorry ure body is not playing ball hon it must be so frustrating. I really hope and pray that u do O soon. [-o&lt;

@laurarebecca1 
I am so sorry you had to go through this all again hon it is so unfair and my heart goes out to you. <3

@hmmohrma 

Thinking of you to hon. It's so bloody unfair that you and Laura and so many others go through this.
:cry:

Sending you all huge hugs :hugs:
And love <3


----------



## Momof2onetube

Can’t wait to hear what baby is @mrsmummy2 !!!


----------



## hmmohrma

Definitley O today. Pain on the left side and super dark line on OPK. Now just the waiting game for what the RE wants to do.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Momof2onetube said:


> Can’t wait to hear what baby is @mrsmummy2 !!!

Will update asap tomorrow!! :D


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon
> 
> Awww thanks I think when I find out I will cry either way. Tears of joy.
> I'm still waiting on the results of my bloodtest for the chromosomal abnormalities they said give it 7 working days. It's been 3 so far so if I've not heard anything by Thursday evening then I'm low risk. Fingers crossed[-o&lt;
> 
> Yes hon I'm 14 weeks tommorow so another 2 weeks and I can find out what we are having I'm so excited.
> I'm actually convinced it's a boy so I've been preparing myself for it but if is is a girl I think I will fall of the scanning bed in total surprise hahahaha.
> 
> Hope ure doing ok hon and everything at home is more settled now. <3

Mine didn't take to long to come back tbh they were quick everything is fine I have everything crossed for you :) at home everything still very unsettled I think because Beth still here my mam has to sort her room out she going to live their for a while, Paul is so on edge about it all still which is understandable. Oh another 2 weeks bet you cant wait :) cant wait for updates and also cant wait for your update @mrsmummy2 xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> Mine didn't take to long to come back tbh they were quick everything is fine I have everything crossed for you :) at home everything still very unsettled I think because Beth still here my mam has to sort her room out she going to live their for a while, Paul is so on edge about it all still which is understandable. Oh another 2 weeks bet you cant wait :) cant wait for updates and also cant wait for your update @mrsmummy2 xx

Bless you hon. Hopefully her being at ure mams will do her alot of good. It must be so stressful. 
Yeah I cant wait hon. I'm getting really excited now<3


----------



## mrsmummy2

Team blue!:blue:


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Team blue!:blue:
> 
> View attachment 1059479


Eeeek I said boy :blue: congratulations xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwwww congratulations @mrsmummy2 on ure baby boy <3:blue:


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Team blue!:blue:
> 
> View attachment 1059479

Think I found you on Facebook (not looking for you) I'm a moderator on the page you put your scan on and recognised the profile pic lol was going to add you but cant and did want you to think I was someone creepy :haha: xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

@tdog haha really! I dont mind if you add me :haha:

@Suggerhoney thanks!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Another September boy! Congrats again @mrsmummy2 :)


----------



## jellybeanxx

@mrsmummy2 awww congratulations!!

Maybe we should have a Facebook group to keep in touch on?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks @Momof2onetube & @jellybeanxx !
Facebook group sounds great. I fell off the forum after having DS last time and lost touch with the ladies I'd gotten to know. Would be lovely to all keep in touch!


----------



## tdog

@jellybeanxx I love that idea who wants to make it? Xx

@mrsmummy2 it wouldn't give me the option to add you just message you lol xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

tdog said:


> @jellybeanxx I love that idea who wants to make it? Xx
> 
> @mrsmummy2 it wouldn't give me the option to add you just message you lol xx

Oh thats odd! Will definitely join the facebook group!


----------



## Momof2onetube

Yes! I’m up for a fb group. I also typically only use BnB while ttc and pregnant! I have ladies from US and UK on my friends list from when I had DD 7 years ago, it’s been awesome seeing all of our babies grow :)


----------



## tdog

I'll try and sort group in a mo just sorting my nails out lol xx


----------



## Mum42crazy

mrsmummy2 said:


> Team blue!:blue:
> 
> View attachment 1059479

Congratulations!!! A bouncing baby boy on he’s way!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Mum42crazy said:


> Congratulations!!! A bouncing baby boy on he’s way!!

Thankyou!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@tdog brilliant, thanks!

I’ve run out of OPKs but found a random test at the back of the drawer. It was foil wrapped but didn’t say if it was an OPK or a HPT. It’s got a second line, but not strong enough to be a positive on an OPK. Pretty sure it’s one of the OPKs :haha:


----------



## jellybeanxx

I’m 99% sure it’s an OPK but the fact it wasn’t labelled gives me that 1% doubt.
I’m ridiculously desperate at this point :haha:


----------



## mrsmummy2

jellybeanxx said:


> I’m 99% sure it’s an OPK but the fact it wasn’t labelled gives me that 1% doubt.
> I’m ridiculously desperate at this point :haha:
> 
> View attachment 1059530

If that turns out to be a pregnancy test I'll be jumping for joy for you! :haha:

Honestly if i looked at it I'd guess pregnancy test.. but I've only seen IC opks.

Imagine thats your bfp!


----------



## jellybeanxx

@mrsmummy2 I did an actual pregnancy test and it was negative so I’m pretty sure it was an OPK. Just got to keep trying and hoping my body sorts itself out :shrug:


----------



## HLx

Tdog I can't believe your thread is still going strong!!!! You was literally the first person I spoke to on here when I was ttc again hahaha hope your feeling well, I would read back through the thread and catch up with you but that will take me a few days! 
How far along are you now?? X


----------



## Bevziibubble

:dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello everyone. 
Oh my goodness @jellybeanxx my heart just leapt for joy that really looks like a pregnancy test. I've never seen a OPK like that b4. 

I'll join the Facebook group to. I dont go on Facebook that much but I'm up for joining:)

I booked my gender scan today and it's on Monday 29th April at 10:30am. I will be 16 weeks and it will be 2D and 4D. I've never had a 4D scan b4 so that's all new to me. They also check If baby is healthy so that will put my mind a bit more at ease and I wont have to be nervous for the 20 weeks anomaly scan. 

Cant wait to find out what I'm having. I really think it will be a boy. I've just got a gut feeling. 
So gearing myself up for a boy but if it's a girl it will be such a surprise. 
:blue::pink:????


----------



## tdog

Hey ladies going to create Facebook but need full names to create group can we send me private message so can add you xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

tdog said:


> Hey ladies going to create Facebook but need full names to create group can we send me private message so can add you xx

Dont know how to private message :rofl:
My names Shauna Hoare


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> Dont know how to private message :rofl:
> My names Shauna Hoare

:rofl: I tried to add you but couldn't:shrug: I'm going to see if can add the link to Facebook page here:

Log into Facebook | Facebook


----------



## mrsmummy2

tdog said:


> :rofl: I tried to add you but couldn't:shrug: I'm going to see if can add the link to Facebook page here:
> 
> Log into Facebook | Facebook

How odd!! Have sent a request to the group


----------



## tdog

mrsmummy2 said:


> How odd!! Have sent a request to the group

That was weird :haha: any other ladies like to join the more the merrier :) xx


----------



## pamg

I've not posted for a while but just thought I'd update as I saw a consultant at the hospital yesterday who has agreed I can try progesterone to help with my short luteal phase. We will give it a go for a few months then will look into trying chlomid/femera for a month or two. I've been having accupuncture every week for the last 6 weeks also. Really hoping the progesterone will work!


----------



## tdog

pamg said:


> I've not posted for a while but just thought I'd update as I saw a consultant at the hospital yesterday who has agreed I can try progesterone to help with my short luteal phase. We will give it a go for a few months then will look into trying chlomid/femera for a month or two. I've been having accupuncture every week for the last 6 weeks also. Really hoping the progesterone will work!


Oh I have everything crossed that it works I really am crossing everything xxx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Hopefully the progesterone helps @pamg! We were meant to start Femera in Feb, but didn’t end up needing it, I hope it’s the same for you :dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

pamg said:


> I've not posted for a while but just thought I'd update as I saw a consultant at the hospital yesterday who has agreed I can try progesterone to help with my short luteal phase. We will give it a go for a few months then will look into trying chlomid/femera for a month or two. I've been having accupuncture every week for the last 6 weeks also. Really hoping the progesterone will work!

Hi hon
Wishing u all the luck in the world and I also have everything crossed.


----------



## jellybeanxx

pamg said:


> I've not posted for a while but just thought I'd update as I saw a consultant at the hospital yesterday who has agreed I can try progesterone to help with my short luteal phase. We will give it a go for a few months then will look into trying chlomid/femera for a month or two. I've been having accupuncture every week for the last 6 weeks also. Really hoping the progesterone will work!

Sounds like you’ve got a really positive plan in place. Good luck!
Come join us on the Facebook group if you’re on there?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies 
Happy Easter :bunny:


----------



## laurarebecca1

I’ve sent a request if I’m allowed to join xx


----------



## Kaymumof2

Hey all!

OMG convie just seen that your pregnant! YES GIRL!Congratulations! @mrsmummy congratulations on team blue!
Congrats to all the ladies who have had scans!
@jellybeanxxhow are you chick? Still having crazy cycles? I really hope they settle soon!
@laurarebecca1 babe your tests looked so convincing I'm so sorry you bled. Must be awful for you. Wouldn't blame you for taking a break!
How are all you lovely pregant ladies doing? These pregnancies seem to be going by so fast!
@tdog so sorry you had to go through so much. Sounds like a real hard and painful time. I hope thing's improve for you soon! And little lady is doing well

AFM I am 8dpo/9dpo. Didn't temp this cycle. Only did a couple of opks. But I'm pretty sure I did o on cd18. BUT we only bd 3 days before o and day before o so definitely not hopeful. Its been a tough month so I wouldn't be surprised if af shows up on time. Looks like I'll be going on to cycle 10....

Can I join the Facebook group please? I'll be able to catch up alot better and stay in contact much easier on there.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies I hope ure all well.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hope everyone is doing great! Sorry haven't commented much. Been busy getting all my baby stuff ready. I am out of work now this week so been getting the house all picked up and baby clothes are all washed up. Getting down to the wire. Good luck with those in the TWW!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Hoping4numbr3 get in on our FB group woman! We can actually share good quality pictures on there :rofl: we should’ve started it long ago!


----------



## JJB2

Hi ladies! I want to be added to the fb group. I am on fb more that I am on here!


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> Hi ladies! I want to be added to the fb group. I am on fb more that I am on here!

The ink is above hunni or you can message me your name and I'll add you :) xxx


----------



## tdog

tdog said:


> The link is above hunni or you can message me your name and I'll add you :) xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies.
My gender scan is tommorow. I'm a bit nervous because I just want baby to be healthy but I'm also excited to see baby again and find out what we are having. 
Just hope it's all good news. Think it I was honest it wud he easier if it's a girl just so she can share with DD but if it's a boy I wont be disappointed at all. 
As long as baby is healthy that's all I really care about.
Been told they check the heart and kidneys and brain so hoping it's all good news. 
Cant believe I'm gonna be 16 weeks. 2nd tri is flying by.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Yay @Suggerhoney cant wait to hear what baby is!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Momof2onetube said:


> Yay @Suggerhoney cant wait to hear what baby is!

Will let u all know as soon as possible. I'm a bit nervous just hoping baby is ok in there but I'm also excited. <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies scan went well and I'm team :blue:
You cud see what he was strait away he had his legs wide open and his little ding a ling was there for all to see hahaha. 
I'm measuring 16+3 so a few days extra. 
She checked his brain and his heart and u cud see the 4 chambers. She also checked his bladder and everything and he is healthy. I'm so happy. 
Also my placenta is anterior so that's why I'm not feeling movements yet. 
I'll add the pics I have so far and I have more that emailed me and a video but I haven't seen them yet.
I'm baking gender cakes at the moment for the kids when they get home from school


----------



## mrsmummy2

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies scan went well and I'm team :blue:
> You cud see what he was strait away he had his legs wide open and his little ding a ling was there for all to see hahaha.
> I'm measuring 16+3 so a few days extra.
> She checked his brain and his heart and u cud see the 4 chambers. She also checked his bladder and everything and he is healthy. I'm so happy.
> Also my placenta is anterior so that's why I'm not feeling movements yet.
> I'll add the pics I have so far and I have more that emailed me and a video but I haven't seen them yet.
> I'm baking gender cakes at the moment for the kids when they get home from school
> View attachment 1060134
> View attachment 1060135
> View attachment 1060137

Ah wow! Congrats on team blue!! Lots of boys being born this year! Glad all was well :happydance:


----------



## Suggerhoney

mrsmummy2 said:


> Ah wow! Congrats on team blue!! Lots of boys being born this year! Glad all was well :happydance:

Thank you hon I'm so excited. 
Yes there seems to be lots of boys


----------



## Momof2onetube

Congrats on team blue! Definitely tons of 2019 boys lol. Glad he’s perfectly healthy :D now relax and enjoy mama


----------



## Suggerhoney

Momof2onetube said:


> Congrats on team blue! Definitely tons of 2019 boys lol. Glad he’s perfectly healthy :D now relax and enjoy mama

Thank you sweety. How are you feeling hope ure ok <3


----------



## Momof2onetube

Besides my lovely daughter sitting as low as she can on my sciatic nerve, I am great thank you! Won’t be til mid June that we see her again, we have another private 3D booked, but I feel her almost all day long so that’s ok :)


----------



## FaithnHope41

Just requested to join group :) Hope everyone is doing well!! <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Momof2onetube said:


> Besides my lovely daughter sitting as low as she can on my sciatic nerve, I am great thank you! Won’t be til mid June that we see her again, we have another private 3D booked, but I feel her almost all day long so that’s ok :)

Oh no I had sciatica with both my last pregnancies and SPD and it's really unpleasant. 
I have my next scan on 30th may and then from 26 weeks I'll be having growth scans every 3 weeks so lots more scans to come. 
I've just started feeling some fluttering sensations the last few days. 
My placenta is anterior so its cushioning his movements which sucks but hopefully I will start feeling kicks and things soon. 
I had a anterior placenta with DD and I think I started feeling proper movements around 19 weeks so hopefully will start feeling those movements real soon. I'm 17 weeks so I'm guessing is cud be any time. 
Really hope she moves of the sciatic nerve hon because that is no fun at all. 
Bless you


----------



## Momof2onetube

Thanks @Suggerhoney i think she’s realizing she has more space :haha: I’m getting kicks above my belly button from time to time! I can’t believe you’re 17 weeks now, wow :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Momof2onetube said:


> Thanks @Suggerhoney i think she’s realizing she has more space :haha: I’m getting kicks above my belly button from time to time! I can’t believe you’re 17 weeks now, wow :)

I cant wait to start feeling proper kicks. I'm still using my doppler and HB is so easy to find now and so loud lol. 
Yes I know I know I can remember being 4 weeks and looking at ladies that were 8 weeks and thinking that was so far and 17 weeks back then seemed like an eternity to get to even 12 weeks seemed so so far. I can't believe I'm 17 weeks either. 3 more weeks then I'm at the at the half way mark. But the latest I will have this baby will be around 37 weeks so I guess really for me im at the half way mark now. 
Just hoping I can keep him in there until the very least 36 weeks. 
I had DD at 35+4 but I really wanna get a tiny bit further this time because she was tiny and not very well. So hoping they can get me a little further. 
I had severe pre eclampsia and cholestasis with DD and that's why I was induced early and been told its very likely I will get it again this time:-(


----------



## tdog

Hi ladies that ain't in the Facebook group hope we are all well :) I'm feeling little lady more now Paul hasn't really felt her as soon as he goes to she stops moving :haha: but I have anterior placenta also and only just been feeling her the past 2 weeks or so xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> Hi ladies that ain't in the Facebook group hope we are all well :) I'm feeling little lady more now Paul hasn't really felt her as soon as he goes to she stops moving :haha: but I have anterior placenta also and only just been feeling her the past 2 weeks or so xx

I have an anterior placenta to hon and I had anterior placenta with DD. I started feeling Kicks from about 20 weeks with DD. 
I'm just over 17 weeks and I feel the odd fluttering sensation and like a squirming sensation. 
I'm a bit disappointed that I have another anterior placenta because we have to wait so much longer to feel movements. 
All I can say is thank God for my doppler. Apart from having a bump and huge boobs I dont really feel pregnant. 
I cant wait ti start feeling him kick. 
Sorry u have had to wait so long hon. I thought waiting till 20 weeks was bad enough lol.


----------



## tdog

I have had little flutters but nothing says hello like a good kick :haha: if you want to joing our Facebook group feel free xxx


----------



## Angelique76

tdog said:


> I have had little flutters but nothing says hello like a good kick :haha: if you want to joing our Facebook group feel free xxx

I haven't been here for a while! Congrats TDog. xo


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
So I've been diognosed with cholestasis of pregnancy again. 
I'm so upsett rite now I really didnt want this condition again. 
I had it in my last pregnancy but was diognosed at 34 weeks and induced at just over 35 weeks. 
My DD was 5lbs and spent 16 days in special care baby unit. She is now a happy cheeky 6 year old. 

The main action with this condition is to get the baby out but I am only 18 weeks so I still have such a long long way to go b4 I'm anywhere near a safe stage to be delivered. 

I have been put on medication that will hopefully bring the bile acid levels back down to a more stable level.
I am going out of my mind with worry because this condition is known to cause still birth. 
My next bloods is in about 3 weeks and I see the high risk pregnancy consultant on June 4th where I will get the results. 
I will also have more of a plan set in place because she is the one that makes the plans. 
But at the moment I just feel so much in limbo. 
Please keep my baby in ure prayers ladies.
This will be my last pregnancy due to my age and health problems so I really do not want to lose my baby boy.

I'm so worried


----------



## JJB2

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> So I've been diognosed with cholestasis of pregnancy again.
> I'm so upsett rite now I really didnt want this condition again.
> I had it in my last pregnancy but was diognosed at 34 weeks and induced at just over 35 weeks.
> My DD was 5lbs and spent 16 days in special care baby unit. She is now a happy cheeky 6 year old.
> 
> The main action with this condition is to get the baby out but I am only 18 weeks so I still have such a long long way to go b4 I'm anywhere near a safe stage to be delivered.
> 
> I have been put on medication that will hopefully bring the bile acid levels back down to a more stable level.
> I am going out of my mind with worry because this condition is known to cause still birth.
> My next bloods is in about 3 weeks and I see the high risk pregnancy consultant on June 4th where I will get the results.
> I will also have more of a plan set in place because she is the one that makes the plans.
> But at the moment I just feel so much in limbo.
> Please keep my baby in ure prayers ladies.
> This will be my last pregnancy due to my age and health problems so I really do not want to lose my baby boy.
> 
> I'm so worried

Im so sorry @Suggerhoney I will be praying for you and little one. Stay strong mama!


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Suggerhoney I know I posted on your thread in 2nd tri, but I’m wishing you and your little boy the very best possible outcome! Hang in there hun :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

JJB2 said:


> Im so sorry @Suggerhoney I will be praying for you and little one. Stay strong mama!

Thank you so much hon that really means alot


----------



## Suggerhoney

Momof2onetube said:


> @Suggerhoney I know I posted on your thread in 2nd tri, but I’m wishing you and your little boy the very best possible outcome! Hang in there hun :hugs:

Thank you sweety. Hopefully everything will be ok. At least I'm on meds for it. Just praying they work. The itching has calmed alot so I'm hoping that means there working


----------



## tdog

@Suggerhoney fingers crossed they are working sending you all the live in the world for you and your baby boy :hugs: xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

@Suggerhoney hope the medication works and baby can stay inside for as long as possible:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you ladies. That really means alot <3


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is well. I am sorry I don't use facebook very often so didn't join the group. I am going in for induction this Thursday coming up. Crazy! Where did the time go! I hope it isn't a horrible experience and it doesn't take forever! Hoping to see more bfps around here soon! Keep checking in on you ladies!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is well. I am sorry I don't use facebook very often so didn't join the group. I am going in for induction this Thursday coming up. Crazy! Where did the time go! I hope it isn't a horrible experience and it doesn't take forever! Hoping to see more bfps around here soon! Keep checking in on you ladies!

Eek! Thats so exciting. Really has flown by! Hope it all goes smoothly


----------



## Momof2onetube

Wow @Hoping4numbr3 that just flew by! Good luck with the induction!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is well. I am sorry I don't use facebook very often so didn't join the group. I am going in for induction this Thursday coming up. Crazy! Where did the time go! I hope it isn't a horrible experience and it doesn't take forever! Hoping to see more bfps around here soon! Keep checking in on you ladies!

Awww hon just wanted to wish u the very very best for Thursday I'll be thinking of you and I hope and pray everything goes really really well and ure little one is supper healthy.
Ure have to let us know how u get on hon but wait until u feel up to it.
I will be induced early due to cholestasis so I'm with ya on the being induced. Unless I have to have a c section. I shud find out more at my next high ob/gyn appointment.
Just hoping i can make it to 35 weeks.

Anyway good luck sweety. Will be thinking of you. <3:hug:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi ladies! Baby girl Breelyn arrived yesterday at 5:22 am! We are doing great and she is such a sweetie. Please excuse my eyebrow lol it needs a wax.


----------



## Momof2onetube

Yayyyyy @Hoping4numbr3 what a sweetie pie!!! :cloud9: congratulations! I hope your labour went smoothly


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It went well for an induction! Took like 12 hours but thats not very long so I have read for inductions.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Congrats @Hoping4numbr3 !! Glad your induction wasnt too bad!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Hi ladies! Baby girl Breelyn arrived yesterday at 5:22 am! We are doing great and she is such a sweetie. Please excuse my eyebrow lol it needs a wax.
> 
> View attachment 1061455

Yay Hoping I have have been thinking about you. Congratulations hon she is beautiful. I hope ure ok. LOL dont worry about the eyebrows I think they look great. <3


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks @Suggerhoney I am doing okay just super tired and ready to get out of hospital!


----------



## Momof2onetube

@Hoping4numbr3 I must ask, were you induced because of having GD? I’m impatiently waiting my second results, I might have GD also :flower:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes 39 week induction due to GD and being on the metformin. My doctor would have let me go to 40 weeks though if I wanted. I just decided 39 weeks was best due to possible GD issues/placenta could have started deteriorating.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Thanks @Suggerhoney I am doing okay just super tired and ready to get out of hospital!

Bless ya hon. Really hope u get out soon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck hun :)


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Hoping4numbr3 just saw this, massive congratulations lovely! You should still come join us on Facebook next time you’re on!

@Suggerhoney hope you’re doing okay! 

I had a regular, ovulatory cycle for the first time since the chemical pregnancy last summer. Ended in AF but it was nice to have a normal cycle. Really hoping it wasn’t a fluke. CD7 now and hoping I’ll ovulate again!


----------



## Suggerhoney

jellybeanxx said:


> @Hoping4numbr3 just saw this, massive congratulations lovely! You should still come join us on Facebook next time you’re on!
> 
> @Suggerhoney hope you’re doing okay!
> 
> I had a regular, ovulatory cycle for the first time since the chemical pregnancy last summer. Ended in AF but it was nice to have a normal cycle. Really hoping it wasn’t a fluke. CD7 now and hoping I’ll ovulate again!

Hi hon thats fantastic. Really hoping this is it for you now and this will be ure month it's been a long old journey for you hon what an emotional rollercoaster. 
I'm doing good. 
I'm 21 weeks and 3 days now and had my scan last week which went well but I have to go back next week so they can get a closer look at his heart. Nothing to worry about she said. Just baby was in a awkward position and being stubborn. I didnt get any photos either but will get some on Tuesday. 

I was diognosed with a liver condition called cholestasis of pregnancy a few weeks ago but it's being well controlled with medications. 
I have requested to join the FB group so will prob see u all over there. 

How is everyone else on here?


----------



## tdog

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Hi ladies! Baby girl Breelyn arrived yesterday at 5:22 am! We are doing great and she is such a sweetie. Please excuse my eyebrow lol it needs a wax.
> 
> View attachment 1061455

Omg been thinking of you for weeks what a fab day to have a birthday that's my birthday aswell :) congratulations she is beautiful xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies I know I'm in the FB group but thought I wud update here first. 

My re scan went so well and she managed to get a close look at his heart she checked the chambers and the valves and the blood flow and everything is fine. 
I feel so relieved will add pics but will also add to FB incase some of you dont use this thread anymore. 
Feeling loads of kicks punches and movements now hes on the go all the time. Feeling very blessed rite now


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@tdog WOOT that is an awesome day to have a bday! Happy Belated Bday to you. Hope all is well :) Not much longer for you!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Suggerhoney so glad everything looks good for baby!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @Suggerhoney so glad everything looks good for baby!

Thank you hon. Hows you doing and how is that lovely baby doing I hope ure recovering from the birth nicely.


----------



## Gemma James

Hi ladies I'm in the tww again I must be 3 or 4dpo I really hope this is the month this time congratulations to all the pregnant ladies x


----------



## hmmohrma

Hey everyone. Sorry I had to take another break. I had a utrenscopy in June, and. The fertility specialist found a large fibroid. He removed it, the biopsy was fine, and we took a month off. Well, I just got my BFP. The blood test confirmed. The number is higher than last time, but I go back tomorrow for the first repeat. Let’s hope its doubling. 

I’m so happy to see new babies and far along pregnancies. Congratulations ladies! 

I’d love to join the FB group. I’ll defimitly be more active on that. Can someone message me the link?


----------



## Momof2onetube

@hmmohrma that’s so amazing!! Massive congratulations on your BFP :happydance: I just had my baby girl at 36 weeks on Sunday. Please come join us, hope this link works
Log into Facebook | Facebook


----------



## mrsmummy2

@hmmohrma congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@hmmohrma congratulations!


----------



## hmmohrma

Momof2onetube said:


> @hmmohrma that’s so amazing!! Massive congratulations on your BFP :happydance: I just had my baby girl at 36 weeks on Sunday. Please come join us, hope this link works
> Log into Facebook | Facebook


Thanks. I just joined!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I hope everyone is doing great!! I have joined the FB group just waiting for acceptance.


----------



## tdog

Hi ladies guess who's back... Yep that be the crazy poas lady :haha::fool: so as most of you no (well some of you do) @Suggerhoney does anyway :haha: I start testing really early like 6dpo I no not going to see anything am I ￼well 6dpo here and I've been good (for now) :winkwink: so instead of doing a new thread I thought I'd just add onto this one lol good luck lovely ladies and loads of :dust: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Welcome back! :dance::loopy:


----------



## tdog

Bevziibubble said:


> Welcome back! :dance::loopy:

Grazy lady back :tease: wait for a thread full off tests :blush: :haha: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay!! :) :test:


----------



## Kaymumof2

YAY! So amazing that we're back as ttc buddies lol xx


----------



## tdog

Bevziibubble said:


> Yay!! :) :test:

As requested and as per I feel I see a bloody line :haha: your fault such a bad influence :haha: mind you I'm :tease: anyway xx


----------



## tdog

Kaymumof2 said:


> YAY! So amazing that we're back as ttc buddies lol xx

Yey Well hello beautiful :hi: welcome back xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yay I'm loving that this thread has begun again woohoo. 
My temp dropped today and AF is here on CD 24 so I only had a 23 days cycle this cycle and ovulated far to early. Hoping it was down to the chemical pregnancy. 

Oh well cycle day 1 and a new fresh cycle.
Already starting feeling anxious tho about doing OPKs, I'm just so scared I'm gonna ovulate to early again and will be out again. 
It's so nerve wracking. 
I will start doing OPKs on day 6 but praying they stay negative untill at least day 12. 
At least then I'll know I'll have a chance.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay for tests!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Suggerhoney said:


> Yay I'm loving that this thread has begun again woohoo.
> My temp dropped today and AF is here on CD 24 so I only had a 23 days cycle this cycle and ovulated far to early. Hoping it was down to the chemical pregnancy.
> 
> Oh well cycle day 1 and a new fresh cycle.
> Already starting feeling anxious tho about doing OPKs, I'm just so scared I'm gonna ovulate to early again and will be out again.
> It's so nerve wracking.
> I will start doing OPKs on day 6 but praying they stay negative untill at least day 12.
> At least then I'll know I'll have a chance.


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> Yay I'm loving that this thread has begun again woohoo.
> My temp dropped today and AF is here on CD 24 so I only had a 23 days cycle this cycle and ovulated far to early. Hoping it was down to the chemical pregnancy.
> 
> Oh well cycle day 1 and a new fresh cycle.
> Already starting feeling anxious tho about doing OPKs, I'm just so scared I'm gonna ovulate to early again and will be out again.
> It's so nerve wracking.
> I will start doing OPKs on day 6 but praying they stay negative untill at least day 12.
> At least then I'll know I'll have a chance.

Hey beautiful yey so glad your not in limbo anymore :shrug: now to focus on this cycle have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## HLx

Its been ages since I wrote in your thread! Haha hope you're well and good luck ttc!


----------



## tdog

HLx said:


> Its been ages since I wrote in your thread! Haha hope you're well and good luck ttc!

I no :haha: thank you yea we all good hope you all well lovely xx


----------



## Momof2onetube

Bring on those BFPs ladies!!!! :dust: 
Kinda wish I could ttc with you all again :rofl:


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> Bring on those BFPs ladies!!!! :dust:
> Kinda wish I could ttc with you all again :rofl:

Wish you were lovely it is so strange doing it again after Heidi i was suppose to have tubes tied :shrug: xx

Right I tested :dohh: 7dpo and I'm sure there a shadow but I always say that :haha: xx


----------



## tdog

I have some pinching in the Overy I ovulated from :shrug: my uterus feels heavy aswell I should really stop symptom spotting :haha: xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

AF is in full swing now. CD 2 and bleeding heavy.
FF has predicted ovulation on day 9 I just hope its wrong.
So worried I have a follicular phase problem and that wud require fatilty treatment which I cant afford.

I've wrote a few posts asking others if they had a very short follicular phase and supper early O after a CP but Havent had much back. Most say they O later after. 

Google says that when a womon goes into pre menopause there cycles get shorter and ovulation becomes earlier and earlier with not a long enough follicular phase so now I'm freaking out.

If I ovulate b4 day 11 this cycle then I think I'll just give up.
Feeling so down today and anxous.
Just wish I cud fast forward to CD 11 with no ovulation.

I just want to ovulate on day 12 to 14 my normol time.
[-o&lt;:cry:



tdog said:


> I have some pinching in the Overy I ovulated from :shrug: my uterus feels heavy aswell I should really stop symptom spotting :haha: xx

Hi hon
It's hard to say. I've had pinching in the last 3 cycles around 9dpo.
I did have it with Tommy to tho and Lower back ache.
I noticed with the chemical I also had it but was much milder and I had no back ache like with Tommy.
Keeping everything crossed for you hon
TTC is so hard :brat:


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> AF is in full swing now. CD 2 and bleeding heavy.
> FF has predicted ovulation on day 9 I just hope its wrong.
> So worried I have a follicular phase problem and that wud require fatilty treatment which I cant afford.
> 
> I've wrote a few posts asking others if they had a very short follicular phase and supper early O after a CP but Havent had much back. Most say they O later after.
> 
> Google says that when a womon goes into pre menopause there cycles get shorter and ovulation becomes earlier and earlier with not a long enough follicular phase so now I'm freaking out.
> 
> If I ovulate b4 day 11 this cycle then I think I'll just give up.
> Feeling so down today and anxous.
> Just wish I cud fast forward to CD 11 with no ovulation.
> 
> I just want to ovulate on day 12 to 14 my normol time.
> [-o&lt;:cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hon
> It's hard to say. I've had pinching in the last 3 cycles around 9dpo.
> I did have it with Tommy to tho and Lower back ache.
> I noticed with the chemical I also had it but was much milder and I had no back ache like with Tommy.
> Keeping everything crossed for you hon
> TTC is so hard :brat:

Awww hunni I hope it goes back to normal I don't have a clue about it sorry not much help xx

I've had back ache since I ovulated tbh time will tell I suppose xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lovely to see you back hun, we will also be trying for number 6! I have just being offered a new job with a 6 month probation so looks like ttc will be on hold until early part of next year, though my cycles are still messed up from still feeding ds3 
Lots of luck sent to everyone, so excited to see this thread up again x


----------



## tdog

xxmyheartxx said:


> Lovely to see you back hun, we will also be trying for number 6! I have just being offered a new job with a 6 month probation so looks like ttc will be on hold until early part of next year, though my cycles are still messed up from still feeding ds3
> Lots of luck sent to everyone, so excited to see this thread up again x

Why hello beautiful so nice to see I'm not the only crazy one trying for #6 :haha: xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> Awww hunni I hope it goes back to normal I don't have a clue about it sorry not much help xx
> 
> I've had back ache since I ovulated tbh time will tell I suppose xxx

Backache is a good sign hon. 
I didn't even get to be properly in the 2ww because I new I was out from day 7. 
But hopfully I will get to be in the 2ww this cycle. Wud love to get a strong BFP at the end of this month. 
I'm not even bothered about the gender I just want to be pregnant with a healthy baby. 
If we do get pregnant I'm gonna stay team yellow. 
It will be our last baby so I want it to be a surprise. 
:yellow:



xxmyheartxx said:


> Lovely to see you back hun, we will also be trying for number 6! I have just being offered a new job with a 6 month probation so looks like ttc will be on hold until early part of next year, though my cycles are still messed up from still feeding ds3
> Lots of luck sent to everyone, so excited to see this thread up again x

Hello hon congrats on the new job and yay for ttc again. 
I'm thinking of giving it another 2 cycles and if I'm still not pregnant by then I mite go back to the withdrawal method and then start trying again in January. 

It's so good to have this thread back. This group gave me luck last time so hopefully it will this time[-o&lt;


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> Backache is a good sign hon.
> I didn't even get to be properly in the 2ww because I new I was out from day 7.
> But hopfully I will get to be in the 2ww this cycle. Wud love to get a strong BFP at the end of this month.
> I'm not even bothered about the gender I just want to be pregnant with a healthy baby.
> If we do get pregnant I'm gonna stay team yellow.
> It will be our last baby so I want it to be a surprise.
> :yellow:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello hon congrats on the new job and yay for ttc again.
> I'm thinking of giving it another 2 cycles and if I'm still not pregnant by then I mite go back to the withdrawal method and then start trying again in January.
> 
> It's so good to have this thread back. This group gave me luck last time so hopefully it will this time[-o&lt;


We are all here for each other even on the Facebook group we have we are as you no :D I think I'd stay team yellow aswell :yellow: as be deffo our last :shrug: xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> We are all here for each other even on the Facebook group we have we are as you no :D I think I'd stay team yellow aswell :yellow: as be deffo our last :shrug: xx

I know it's so nice and ure so lovely and so supportive.
I really hope we both get ou BFPs this month.
Providing I ovulate at my normol time I'll be testing around 27th 28th June. 
I normoly look forward to starting my OPKs but I'm reall anxous this time. 
Do u think I'll ovulate at my normol time this time hon?


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> I know it's so nice and ure so lovely and so supportive.
> I really hope we both get ou BFPs this month.
> Providing I ovulate at my normol time I'll be testing around 27th 28th June.
> I normoly look forward to starting my OPKs but I'm reall anxous this time.
> Do u think I'll ovulate at my normol time this time hon?

I recon you will lovely I think in some women after a chemical it can mess it up abit but as I said above I have no experience in it :shrug: awww thanks lovely same to you don't no where I would have been xx


----------



## tdog

Hey beautiful ladies 8dpo here and yep tests :haha: xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Are we at the stage of testing every time you pee yet? Sending lots of luck hun xx


----------



## tdog

xxmyheartxx said:


> Are we at the stage of testing every time you pee yet? Sending lots of luck hun xx

Trying not to :haha: I have frers coming today was so trying not to get them and waiting but my finger slipped on the buy now button :haha: xx


----------



## tdog

Free came in post which means one thing peeeeeeeee :rofl: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:haha:


----------



## tdog

Bevziibubble said:


> :haha:

It had to be done really didn't it :rofl: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Definitely! :rofl:


----------



## tdog

I had ovulation pain on 31st which to me I would be 9dpo but ff says I ovulated on the 2st which is 8dpo which one right? Here's today's tests anyway xx


----------



## tdog

So poas addict had to p on another and :shrug: I don't no xx


----------



## Deethehippy

tdog said:


> So poas addict had to p on another and :shrug: I don't no xx
> 
> View attachment 1082583
> View attachment 1082584
> View attachment 1082585
> View attachment 1082586
> View attachment 1082587

Think I see something on the second picture. Could just be early.


----------



## tdog

Deethehippy said:


> Think I see something on the second picture. Could just be early.

What about on these lovely xx


----------



## Deethehippy

tdog said:


> What about on these lovely xx
> 
> View attachment 1082593
> View attachment 1082594
> View attachment 1082595
> View attachment 1082596
> View attachment 1082597

Possibly on the blue dye but my laptop screens not the greatest. You must spend a lot on tests lol


----------



## tdog

Deethehippy said:


> Possibly on the blue dye but my laptop screens not the greatest. You must spend a lot on tests lol

Amazon's my best friend :haha: :rofl: xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lmao I'm crying here:rofl:

I think I see something on the clear blue one <3


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> Lmao I'm crying here:rofl:
> 
> I think I see something on the clear blue one <3

What at my addiction :rofl: glad I make someone laugh :haha: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

You keep Amazon in business you :rofl:


----------



## tdog

Bevziibubble said:


> You keep Amazon in business you :rofl:

Dam right can't have them shuting can I :rofl: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

tdog said:


> Dam right can't have them shuting can I :rofl: xx

Of course not. You're a hero! :haha:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Do u wanna see something really embarrassing hehehe:haha:

My ttc stash

Yep officially lost the plot:rofl:


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> Do u wanna see something really embarrassing hehehe:haha:
> 
> My ttc stash
> View attachment 1082620
> 
> Yep officially lost the plot:rofl:

Oh I'm not the only one then wow I've got them easy at home coming tomorrow aswell :haha: :rofl: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Love the stashes!


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> Oh I'm not the only one then wow I've got them easy at home coming tomorrow aswell :haha: :rofl: xx

Te hehe. I need to add some clear blue in there to lol. Hopfully I can get past day 11 without ovulating and if I do I mite have to order some CB tests just for fun lol xxx


----------



## JJB2

I think I can see something in the cb and one of the pink hcg test! Any tests today?


----------



## tdog

Yea I done some today I'm uncertain tbh :cry:


----------



## JJB2

I still feel like I can see something in the hcg pink handle one


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye. You're not out yet


----------



## tdog

JJB2 said:


> I still feel like I can see something in the hcg pink handle one

I've noticed more on them than any others tbh :shrug: xx

Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## Lottielouf

I would say there’s definitely something going on on that bottom pink handle one!

Everything crossed for you lovely xx


----------



## tdog

Lottielouf said:


> I would say there’s definitely something going on on that bottom pink handle one!
> 
> Everything crossed for you lovely xx

Thank you lovely :) my tests are normally darker on a afternoon/evening :shrug: so shall see lol xx


----------



## tdog

I no I no test mad :rofl: but I did anoth pink handle one and tested with water aswell just so I no I wasn't going crazy :haha: but here they are xx

Top is water xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Dont think I can see much on those sweety but I found with Tommy the IC tests took ages to get a line on. Like 13dpo I had the faintest of faintest lines.

CD6 for me and my AF ended this afternoon.
I only bled for 4 days last cycle so I'm hoping that now I've gone back to my normol 6 days that this cycle will be normol.[-o&lt;
I had my postive OPKs on CD 7 last cycle :(

I did 2 OPKs today and they cudnt be more negative but I'm only on CD 6 so I don't wanna get to excited just yet.
I still need to get past another 4 days without a positive[-o&lt;

Hoping to get my positive on CD 11 or 12.[-o&lt;
Really hope I get to be in the 2ww this cycle it feels like ages since I been in it. Like a whole month thanks to the chemical.](*,)

Cant wait to start pregnancy testing but I only will if I dont ovulate early again.

OPKs do start getting darker dont they b4 u get a postive?
I mean today's OPKs did have a second line but it was soooooo faint.


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> Dont think I can see much on those sweety but I found with Tommy the IC tests took ages to get a line on. Like 13dpo I had the faintest of faintest lines.
> 
> CD6 for me and my AF ended this afternoon.
> I only bled for 4 days last cycle so I'm hoping that now I've gone back to my normol 6 days that this cycle will be normol.[-o&lt;
> I had my postive OPKs on CD 7 last cycle :(
> 
> I did 2 OPKs today and they cudnt be more negative but I'm only on CD 6 so I don't wanna get to excited just yet.
> I still need to get past another 4 days without a positive[-o&lt;
> 
> Hoping to get my positive on CD 11 or 12.[-o&lt;
> Really hope I get to be in the 2ww this cycle it feels like ages since I been in it. Like a whole month thanks to the chemical.](*,)
> 
> Cant wait to start pregnancy testing but I only will if I dont ovulate early again.
> 
> OPKs do start getting darker dont they b4 u get a postive?
> I mean today's OPKs did have a second line but it was soooooo faint.


Think I'm out tho been cramping all day :cry: just been to loo and had a streak of brownish/reddish blood just done a new ic and looks abit darker I'm sure :shrug: xx

I have everything crossed for you this cycle :) xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Here's a pic. So hoping ovulation is still a good 4 days away yet


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> Think I'm out tho been cramping all day :cry: just been to loo and had a streak of brownish/reddish blood just done a new ic and looks abit darker I'm sure :shrug: xx
> 
> I have everything crossed for you this cycle :) xx
> 
> View attachment 1082742
> View attachment 1082743
> View attachment 1082744
> View attachment 1082745

I think something is catching my eye on the pink handle ones. 
I really hope it's not AF hon. It mite be IB. 
Those CB tests had clear lines.


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> I think something is catching my eye on the pink handle ones.
> I really hope it's not AF hon. It mite be IB.
> Those CB tests had clear lines.

I have everything crossed that ovulation stays away for a few days get you back to your normal :) xxx

I've just been loo again and nothing at all :shrug: but still cramping alot I have frers coming tomorrow the pink handle ([email protected]) are the most convincing atm xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> I have everything crossed that ovulation stays away for a few days get you back to your normal :) xxx
> 
> I've just been loo again and nothing at all :shrug: but still cramping alot I have frers coming tomorrow the pink handle ([email protected]) are the most convincing atm xx

I have easy at homes OPKs and HPT tests they always have such good reviews. 
Thanks hon I hope so. Wud love to get my BFP this cycle. I've only been trying for 3 cycles but it feels like forever


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> I have easy at homes OPKs and HPT tests they always have such good reviews.
> Thanks hon I hope so. Wud love to get my BFP this cycle. I've only been trying for 3 cycles but it feels like forever


It will do lovely seems to drag I was going to take a calm approach souch for that :haha: xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> It will do lovely seems to drag I was going to take a calm approach souch for that :haha: xx

Hahaha me to but that went out the window. Having the chemical just makes me more determined to. Xx


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> Hahaha me to but that went out the window. Having the chemical just makes me more determined to. Xx

Oh it will do lovely with me it's seeing that line got all excited :shrug: xx


----------



## tdog

Good morning ladies woke this morn and no cramping :shrug: fx'd so waiting on my frer to get here done cheapies and on the blue one there is a line so hard to capture it tho :shrug: there is a line on pink aswell xx


----------



## tdog

Now the tweaked xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Think I can see something faint in the blue one. How many DPO are you now?


----------



## tdog

Deethehippy said:


> Think I can see something faint in the blue one. How many DPO are you now?

I'm 11-12dpo now ff has me down as 11 I've calculated 12 lol :shrug: ill be doing a frer later on xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for your FRER :)


----------



## tdog

*Frer and ic!! Xx

*


----------



## Suggerhoney

Again I think something is catching my eye hon but I cant be sure if its line eye.
It's so hard to pick up faint lines with a camera. 
Are the lines getting darker to you hon? It's like when I had my postive the photo didnt give it any justice at all but in real life u cud clearly see It and it came up within a minute. 

CD7 now which is the day I got my postive OPK past cycle. 
Today it was negative. 
Still dont want to get to excited just yet still need to get past a few more days. Hope they stay negative untill day 12 then they can be as postive as they like. 
I have a UTI (cystitis) worried it's going to mess with conceiving. 
Just waiting on a doctor to call me back to see if i need antibiotics. 
Also gonna get hubby to get me some more of them cystitis relief sachets. 
I need to be clear of this b4 I ovulate:-(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something seems to be catching my eye


----------



## tdog

Thanks for looking ladies I don't no if they are getting darker if I'm honest I started temping mid cycle so it's not giving me much, but from previously my temp normally goes down 10-12dpo ready for af 11dpo here and it's dropped so if goes down tomorrow I no the :witch: is on her way :cry: and I don't no weather I'll test or not xx

@Suggerhoney yey for negative opk hoofully your cycle be back to normal now xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I've got everything crossed for you


----------



## tdog

Bevziibubble said:


> I've got everything crossed for you

Thank you :flower: xx


----------



## Deethehippy

I hope your temp does not drop :hugs:


----------



## tdog

Deethehippy said:


> I hope your temp does not drop :hugs:

Thank you :flower: xx


----------



## tdog

Morning ladies my temp took a nose dive this morn :cry: :witch: is on her way :cry: I tested tho (don't no why) xx


----------



## Deethehippy

tdog said:


> Morning ladies my temp took a nose dive this morn :cry: :witch: is on her way :cry: I tested tho (don't no why) xx
> 
> View attachment 1082801
> View attachment 1082802
> View attachment 1082803
> View attachment 1082804
> View attachment 1082805

I’m so sorry hun. I always test until I bleed...it’s totally normal trying to keep a bit of hope :hugs:
Wishing you so much luck for next cycle


----------



## tdog

Deethehippy said:


> I’m so sorry hun. I always test until I bleed...it’s totally normal trying to keep a bit of hope :hugs:
> Wishing you so much luck for next cycle

Thank you lovely i say that was my last test but no doubt I'll do another cheapie later just incase :rofl: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awww no hon I'm so sorry. Maybe the temp drop is implantation? I had a huge temp drop at 8dpo with the chemical and then later that evening my boobd started hurting and my temp shot back up the next day. 
Ure not out untill the :witch:shows hon. 
I can see faint lines on Frer hon so fingers crossed ure temp goes back up tommorow. Xx


----------



## tdog

Just an update :witch: is here :cry: she very moody with me aswell :shrug: :cry: xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh sweety I am so sorry. I no how much it sucks when she shows up. 
Really hope this new cycle will be the one hon[-o&lt;


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry :hugs: 
Sending you a ton of :dust: for next time...chin up x


----------



## Momof2onetube

:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

CD10 and still negative OPKs I'm so relieved this cycle is back to normol. Had Ewcm yesterday so did the deed twice and will prob try and bed every day now untill after O.
I started taking folic acid and vitamin D and drinking them yogurt drinks with all the vitamins in. I've also stopped caffeine and gone on to decaffeinated tea.
Just ordered some CB early detection to add to my stash:oops:
LOL

That's what I got my BFP on with Tommy and also the chemical.
I am nervous about having another chemical or a later Misscarige. But I'm hoping if I do get a BFP it is a supper healthy sticky beany.[-o&lt;

Looking forward to being in the 2ww because I didnt get a chance to be in it last cycle.
How is everyone else doing?
This is my 3rd cycle ttc now. I really hope it happens [-o&lt;


----------



## tdog

Hey everyone hope we are all well :hugs: I'm gearing up to o prob in next couple days :shrug: xx


----------



## Deethehippy

tdog said:


> Hey everyone hope we are all well :hugs: I'm gearing up to o prob in next couple days :shrug: xx

Good luck catching that eggie! (or eggies) FX.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yeah I rekon u will O very soon hon. I always O a day after my peak


----------



## Bevziibubble

tdog said:


> Hey everyone hope we are all well :hugs: I'm gearing up to o prob in next couple days :shrug: xx

Good luck! :)


----------



## tdog

CD 15 now my o tests and been getting positive now blazing xx so if I o today be trying to hold of testing :haha: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay!!


----------



## Momof2onetube

TWW lets go! :happydance: good luck T x


----------



## tdog

Momof2onetube said:


> TWW lets go! :happydance: good luck T x

Thank you lovely :flower: xxx


----------



## tdog

Need a rant when oh and I we dtd (sorry TMI) but he couldn't cum so pulled out and finished off so to speak, I feel so deflated and out I no I have ovulated as I had the pain :shrug: I just feel shit now :cry: we did dtd last night aswell tho xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

tdog said:


> Need a rant when oh and I we dtd (sorry TMI) but he couldn't cum so pulled out and finished off so to speak, I feel so deflated and out I no I have ovulated as I had the pain :shrug: I just feel shit now :cry: we did dtd last night aswell tho xx

:hugs: it'll be ok lovey, at least he was able to last night right?


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tdog

Kiwiberry said:


> :hugs: it'll be ok lovey, at least he was able to last night right?

Yea he was able the night before but I just feel so out like we haven't done enough :cry: time will tell I guess :shrug: xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

It only takes the once hon there little guys can last 5 days in firtile cm


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m sorry. How frustrating. I think you still have a shot! FX!


----------



## tdog

Thank you ladies tbh I always feel down about it last month I had cramping from 2dpo and this month iam 2 dpo and been crampy on and off all day :cry: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## tdog

So today's symptoms yes only 3dpo now but very itchy boobs and overies have sharp stich like pain :shrug: xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Same as what I had at 8dpo hon. My boobs have been itchy to and my nipples.
I caved at tested with cheapies and they were all BFN.
11dpo now and I wud definitely have lines by now if I was pregnant.

I really have no idea what them stitch pains were now.
I've also had them at ure stage hon with a few of my cycles.
Its wired.
The pain I felt at 8dpo was like a dragging sharp stitch pain.

I was convinced it was implantation but nope.
TTC sucks.
I'm thinking of coming off here and not trying anymore.
I just feel so deflated hon. Being back at square one again.
AF is still ages away so I wont be in the 2ww again for ages. And if this is a chemical I wont be in it at all because it will just mess up and make me O to early again so I'd have to leave it untill August.

:cry:


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> Same as what I had at 8dpo hon. My boobs have been itchy to and my nipples.
> I caved at tested with cheapies and they were all BFN.
> 11dpo now and I wud definitely have lines by now if I was pregnant.
> 
> I really have no idea what them stitch pains were now.
> I've also had them at ure stage hon with a few of my cycles.
> Its wired.
> The pain I felt at 8dpo was like a dragging sharp stitch pain.
> 
> I was convinced it was implantation but nope.
> TTC sucks.
> I'm thinking of coming off here and not trying anymore.
> I just feel so deflated hon. Being back at square one again.
> AF is still ages away so I wont be in the 2ww again for ages. And if this is a chemical I wont be in it at all because it will just mess up and make me O to early again so I'd have to leave it untill August.
> 
> :cry:

Why don't you take a break from opks and temping see how you go xx huge hugs to you tho :hugs: xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> Why don't you take a break from opks and temping see how you go xx huge hugs to you tho :hugs: xxx

I've just payed for for a 90 day VIP membership hon on FF.


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> I've just payed for for a 90 day VIP membership hon on FF.

Oh yea forgot you did that :haha: xx


----------



## tdog

Hey all 4 dpo today had bit of cramping on and off all day headache and very itchy boobs, the cramping I have just feels like ovulation again :shrug: tmi but I'm very wet down there aswell keep thinking af here :haha: xx


----------



## GraceER

Hey ladies, hope you don’t mind me joining you! I’m currently 7dpo and unsure when to test! We’re “NTNP” #2 which basically means I track my cycle and seduce DH when the time is right . He prefers not knowing. My daughter is 3.5 and I feel very rusty at TTC. When should I test? I think my positive with her was 12dpo but I can’t decide whether to just wait it out or do some cheapies in secret?? I won’t bother to tell him either way until after AF is due I think. He knows I’m due on next week so we’ll see what happens!


----------



## tdog

GraceER said:


> Hey ladies, hope you don’t mind me joining you! I’m currently 7dpo and unsure when to test! We’re “NTNP” #2 which basically means I track my cycle and seduce DH when the time is right . He prefers not knowing. My daughter is 3.5 and I feel very rusty at TTC. When should I test? I think my positive with her was 12dpo but I can’t decide whether to just wait it out or do some cheapies in secret?? I won’t bother to tell him either way until after AF is due I think. He knows I’m due on next week so we’ll see what happens!

:hi: lovely welcome to the crazy lady thread :haha: if I'm honest I start test at 6-7 dpo but I just like pos :haha: but sensible me would say atleast 9-10dpo good lick lovely :dust: xx


----------



## tdog

Good morning you lovely ladies :flower: so symptoms this morn are: cramps (lots of cramps) bad back and itchy boobs, headache eased off tho, I have a feeling I'm out already tho 5dpo and cramping loads like last cycle :shrug: I no we shouldn't compare cycles but just can't help it :haha: xx


----------



## drudai

Cramps are the worst. They are tricky devils. :lol:


----------



## tdog

drudai said:


> Cramps are the worst. They are tricky devils. :lol:

Oh I no I hate them but they eased off a little normally I cramp for the whole tww I did last month aswell :shrug: xx


----------



## tdog

So ladies I caved :blush:


----------



## GraceER

Im 8dpo today and symptoms have been some very sharp cramps on and off and a migraine which sent me to bed for the afternoon! I still don’t feel good, I feel hot and a bit yucky. Earlier I was convinced my period was coming but it’s just creamy CM so far. Who knows!


----------



## tdog

GraceER said:


> Im 8dpo today and symptoms have been some very sharp cramps on and off and a migraine which sent me to bed for the afternoon! I still don’t feel good, I feel hot and a bit yucky. Earlier I was convinced my period was coming but it’s just creamy CM so far. Who knows!

Our bodies are strange :shrug: I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

GraceER said:


> Im 8dpo today and symptoms have been some very sharp cramps on and off and a migraine which sent me to bed for the afternoon! I still don’t feel good, I feel hot and a bit yucky. Earlier I was convinced my period was coming but it’s just creamy CM so far. Who knows!

Good luck!


----------



## Alligator

Figured I'd join here too. also a crazy lady! First cycle TTC and of course got a BFN at 6dpo lol. duh! I have no self control!

Symptoms are: cramping at 4dpo, some bloating/gas at 5/6dpo, heartburn at 5dpo, feeling tired (but I work and a have a toddler and it's a pandemic, so I might just be tired lol). Creamy CM the last 3-4 days.


----------



## tdog

Alligator said:


> Figured I'd join here too. also a crazy lady! First cycle TTC and of course got a BFN at 6dpo lol. duh! I have no self control!
> 
> Symptoms are: cramping at 4dpo, some bloating/gas at 5/6dpo, heartburn at 5dpo, feeling tired (but I work and a have a toddler and it's a pandemic, so I might just be tired lol). Creamy CM the last 3-4 days.

Oh welcome lovely :hi: the more the merrier I say :haha: craziness together I love it no point being normal that's just boring :haha: xx


----------



## GraceER

Thanks ladies! Tonight I still feel rough from the migraine and have found the tiniest bit of pink discharge so who knows?!


----------



## tdog

Oh migraine are the worse hope you feel better soon there nothing worse than feeling like rubbish, that might be implantation bleed I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## tdog

6dpo and temp Dipped again :cry: I'm really not hopeful if I'm honest :shrug: but here's my tests anyway :haha: xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

I did one last test today. I felt a bit sick and 14dpo new if I was it wud come out blazing but it was BFN
Just the normol stupid shadow line. 

I feel so deflated its unreal. 
Had so many symptoms to. 

Loads of milky white cm 
Sharp stabbing crampy stitch pains in left overy then right since 8dpo. 
Loads of cramps 
Sore boobs 
Sore tender nipples. 
Was so excited then it all just vanished at 12 dpo just like with my chemical in April. 
Still getting sharp pains in overys now but definitely not pregnant. 
Or I was but it hasnt stuck again 

B4 I started ttc back in feb I told myself to not get obsessive over it. It was all so exciting at first but now I hate it because its just the same thing month in month out. 
AF always shows and so many BFNs or stupid very faint lines. 

I'm so scared I've had another chemical because then I wont have a chance next cycle either.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck ladies. 
I'm really sorry about all my rants but it's so hard the ttc and it not happening or it does happen and it dont stick ](*,)


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> Good luck ladies.
> I'm really sorry about all my rants but it's so hard the ttc and it not happening or it does happen and it dont stick ](*,)

Rant away lovely you no we hear to listen to you :hugs: xx


----------



## tdog

I done a frer because why not :shrug: xx


----------



## tdog

7dpo and temp plummeted again :cry:


----------



## GraceER

Pretty sure I'm out this month, I'm bleeding properly now! Bit annoying since it's only 10dpo but it's only my first cycle off the implant so next cycle will be better I'm sure. Good luck!


----------



## tdog

GraceER said:


> Pretty sure I'm out this month, I'm bleeding properly now! Bit annoying since it's only 10dpo but it's only my first cycle off the implant so next cycle will be better I'm sure. Good luck!

Awww no lovely I no coming off implant messes with your body, when I came off implant trying for my little girl it was horrible xx


----------



## Deethehippy

tdog said:


> 7dpo and temp plummeted again :cry:
> 
> View attachment 1083950
> View attachment 1083951
> View attachment 1083952
> View attachment 1083953

You probably have not even implanted yet...keep the faith


----------



## tdog

Deethehippy said:


> You probably have not even implanted yet...keep the faith

I've had 4 days of temp dropping :shrug: so don't no what my body trying to do lol :rofl: xx


----------

